# **December Snowflakes - 2016**



## Loopy Laura

Hi, all I wanted to start a group for us just getting out BFP and will be due in Dec 16'. I just got my BFP today and going off of LMP I will be due Dec 4th but that could change because I am not sure when I Od. Please feel free to join and anyone is free to create a signature pic! Let me know your due dates and I will add them to this first page!! Let the wait begin!! 

Here is signature pic to click on whenever you are ready:) 
https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q641/NikGoss11/FullSizeRender_zpsedj6ibz0.jpg[/URL

*November 27th*
Mumof5 :pink: @40+5, 02/12/16, 11ib 0oz

*December 2nd*
Nina83 :pink:
MrsRose168 :pink: @38+3, 22/11/16, 8ib 3oz
Hilslo

*December 3rd*
Faithforbaby :blue: @39+3, 29/11/16, 6ib 15oz
LilesMom
TinyLynne :pink: @39, 24/11/16, 5ib 11oz
Peach81 :angel:
Genevevex :pink:

*December 4th*
Chrissytina :blue: @37+4, 17/11/16, 6ib 7oz

*December 5th*
Countrymomma :angel:

*December 7th*
Livvy :angel:
Jezika :pink: @41+1, 15/12/16, 7ib 8.3oz

*December 8th*
Jellybe :angel:
Counting :blue: @38+1, 25/11/16, 7ib 9oz
Stiletto_Mom :blue:
Jessicahide :pink: @37+1, 18/11/16 

*December 9th*
Ruedactyl

*December 10th*
Amari41
Oneday123 :blue: @40+4, 14/12/16, 7ib 8oz
Caitrin :pink:

*December 11th*
Jwag
Malia :blue:

*December 12th*
Tweeks :blue: @36+6, 20/11/16, 5ib 4oz
Jrepp
Bubbles1088 :pink: @38+2, 30/11/16, 6ib 10oz
Leanora12

*December 13th*
BabyForIris :angel:
GraceER :pink: @41+4, 24/12/16
Laroawan :pink:

*December 14th*
Emmadaisy :pink: :angel:

*December 15th*
Babies7777

*December 16th*
DecemberWait :blue:

*December 17th*
Lauralynn3boy
Rose :pink: @40+5, 22/12/16, 9ib 3oz

*December 18th*
TTCMrsT
Sapphire86 :pink: :pink: @35+1, 14/11/16, 5ib 6oz + 4ib 13oz 

*December 19th*
Mom and TTC :blue:

*December 22nd*
Jessicasmum :blue: @39, 15/12/16, 9ib 8 and half oz 

*December 25th*
Kiki1234 :pink:
Tommyg :blue: @39+6, 24/12/16

*December 26th*
MrsRabren
JoyofMyLife
Amethyst76 :angel:

*December 27th*
Wannabeprego :angel:
Loopy Laura :pink: @39+4, 24/12/16, 6ib 13oz 

*December 29th*
scoobydrip :pink: :angel:
Miamama :angel:
ExpatMomKorea :pink: @29+4, 16/10/16, 2ib 4oz, 
Sophiebabes :blue:

*December 30th*
Bella816
PrincessJJ

*December 31st*
Razcox

*January 1st*
Midnight_fairy @40+5, 06/01/17


----------



## donnarobinson

Congratulations Hun I'm not pregnant I just had a Jan 16 baby but we were in March monkeys together:) xx


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks donna! I am so happy to be back here again! Your new little one is a cutie! Congrats to you too!


----------



## campn

I'm due in September but I thought December snowflakes would be so adorable! Congrats mama!


----------



## CountryMomma

Ooo I like that idea! Thanks!


----------



## Jezika

Hi all :) Got BFP yesterday, but since it's early days I don't want to jinx things so I'll bookmark this thread and pop back in more if/when I'm further along. If all goes well, EDD is Dec 5th.

Wishes of stickiness to all!


----------



## CountryMomma

Welcome Jezika! Sticky vibes for you as well!


----------



## Livvy

BFP yesterday for me too, Due Dec 7 according to my estimates but who really knows till after the first ultrasound??


----------



## Livvy

Also this one was a total surprise. I'm still trying to sort through all my emotions. Will take any hugs that are offered!!


----------



## CountryMomma

Welcome to this group Livvy! I'll put you down for the 7th and if it changes let me know! And all the hugs you need are being sent your way!


----------



## faithforbaby

Based on pos OpK/ O pains, I'm due Dec 3!! Can't wait!


----------



## Nina83

Hi everyone!
Going by my LMP I'm due Dec 2nd, I think, but I know when I ovulated so I should be earlier. I have my first scan on the 8th, so I'm currently going by my LMP, just so I don't get my hopes up too high or am disappointed.
I've had 2 previous MC and am terrified!

Fun fact ;-)
My birthday is Dec 3rd, my daughters EDD was Dec 5th but born on the 9th.
This should be interesting LOL!!!

Can't wait to get to know everyone a bit more, and hope we're all here until the very end!


----------



## MrsRose168

Hi girls, I am very cautiously expecting #1 with an EDD of 12/1. I have long cycles so I'm basing mine off ovulation. FX that we all have sticky little snowflakes!!


----------



## faithforbaby

Welcome, Nina!!


----------



## CountryMomma

Welcome Nina, Faith, and Mrs Rose! So happy you could join us! I have a birthday situation kind of like yours Nina, our current birthdays are Jan, Feb, March, and April so I am hoping I don't go early in Nov and we can add December to the list!


----------



## Livvy

Anyone have pics of their BFPs? :D I love seeing them. Also, anyone have the urge to test again? I have one FRER I'm saving for... well, I don't really know what. I'll probably take it today or tomorrow.


----------



## Jezika

Livvy, here are mine. I'm worried that the one from today (13DPO) is not that much darker than the one from two days ago.

Do you have yours?
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender-17.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Livvy

Those are super clear lines though, Jezika. My line was pretty clear but it took a while to come up. I actually put the test down thinking "phew I'm not pregnant" but then glanced at it a couple minutes later, and... well. Surprise! I'll see if I can post a pic. I'll probably end up testing today or tomorrow again. I've never done the fmu thing, for some reason evening seems to make tests darker for me? Nowadays I'm peeing constantly throughout the night anyway, since I'm up nursing my son.


----------



## Livvy

I was 9 dpo.
 



Attached Files:







BFP 9 dpo.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 26


----------



## CountryMomma

Here are mine, my camera sucks and refuses to get a good pic of my lines but in real life they are pink and pretty :) I have one more FRER to take tonight and then I plan to buy some Digis to see the word 'Pregnant'
 



Attached Files:







ctp-85135-1458999650.jpeg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 15









ctp-85135-1459044304.jpeg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 13









ctp-85135-1459085187.jpeg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## CountryMomma

My tests are always darker at night too Livvy.. not sure why but I can have a BFN with FMU and BFP with evening urine.


----------



## Livvy

I can see yours clearly Country! So exciting <3


----------



## Livvy

Here is the one I just took (11 dpo) on bottom, 9 dpo on top!
 



Attached Files:







BFP 11 dpo.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## CountryMomma

Looking great! I can't wait to take my last one tonight :)


----------



## Livvy

I can't wait to see it and the progression! I wish I had more tests. Until my 8 week appointment it's just a waiting game.


----------



## CountryMomma

I need to call dr in the morning to make my first appointment for blood HCG and then of course for my dating ultrasound. I will take this last FRER tonight then wait a few days and take a digi.


----------



## CountryMomma

Does anyone know how to make the little ticker pics like they have in the other groups? I am at a loss lol


----------



## CountryMomma

What do you ladies think of this?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jezika

I really like it! Though the closet OCD-er in me wants the 'Snowflakes' to be centred with the rest of it, ha!

Are you guys all arranging doc appts ASAP? When I asked my doc last time, she said come in around two weeks after BFP and she'll start making some referrals. I'm scared to jump in with the medical involvement in case it ends up not being sticky, but then bloodwork reassurance would be good.


----------



## CountryMomma

I am having the same OCD problems lol, but at the same time, i like it lined up with the December.. If you click on the pic in my signature it will take you to the page for the pic and there will be a box on the right hand side that you can copy the IMG code and add it to your signature. 

I am calling my dr just for blood work at the moment and possibly a dating ultrasound. Then I probably wont go back for 8 weeks.


----------



## Livvy

Last time I called as soon as I got my BFP and they said they usually schedule the first appointment for 8 weeks. Then ultrasound at 12, I think.


----------



## CountryMomma

My last pregnancy I just called my doc and they put in an order for a blood test over at the hospital then when they got those results back they scheduled me for a dating ultrasound. Then I made an appointment with my OB and I think they made an appointment for either 6 or 8 weeks.


----------



## CountryMomma

Here is my last FRER, couldn't wait any longer! The line came up immediately as soon as urine passed over the strip and continued to get darker. Much much darker than last night! Yay!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Livvy

That's a GREAT line!!


----------



## Jezika

Defo great line! It's nice to compare lines to others with similar EDDs, though I know there will still be some variation due to different implantation dates and natural differences.

What date did each of you get your first BFPs (I know some of you already mentioned)? Mine was 11DPO, though I didn't test at 10DPO. 9DPO was stark white.


----------



## CountryMomma

Eeeekkk I am sitting here just smiling to myself lol DH probably thinks I have gone nuts. I can't wait to use a digi! I saved my urine.. might have to sneak out of the house lol


----------



## CountryMomma

I have no idea what DPO I was when I got my first line, I wasn't tracking O in anyway and my periods have been so irregular the past few months I couldn't even begin to guess. But I think AF was due on the 24th and I got a super super faint line that day which would have been 13DPO and then on the 25th I got a noticeable line on what would have been 14 DPO, then today I would be 16 DPO, and got the line above. But AF may not have been due until who knows when.. I got a BFP on 9 DPO with my daughter so until I get a dating scan I have no idea lol


----------



## Jezika

CountryMomma, I'll add the group ticker and the other preg tickers in a coupla weeks when I'm less skeptical about stickiness :D


----------



## CountryMomma

That is understandable Jezika, I don't blame you at all. Month before last I added the tickers and then had a chemical.. but this time my lines are looking much better so I am feeling good about it!


----------



## CountryMomma

Wanted to take a progression picture :)
 



Attached Files:







ctp-85135-1459116492.jpeg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Livvy

That progression is awesome!! I may have to sneak out to get more tests hahaha. Love progression pics. Jezika, I got a BFP at 9 dpo. With my son though I thought I was around 9 dpo, took a test and it was stark white. Still felt weird 5 days later so took another test and BFP! That was 14 dpo (I think?).


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks! The progression is much more pronounced than I thought it was but once I saw them next to each other it was obvious! I may grab some more FRER along with the digi to see when I beat the control line. 

Jezica, I fixed the sig pic for both our OCD sakes lol! Looks better centered I agree..


----------



## Livvy

That is SUCH a cute siggy :) so I'm going to see my parents this week and know I won't be able to be with them for a week without telling... Ideas on announcement?? The "big brother" shirt on DS would be cute, I'd like to be a little more original though!


----------



## CountryMomma

Hmmm, im not sure. I have always waited until my first scan and then showed it to my parents. The big brother tshirt would be cute!


----------



## CountryMomma

Ate dinner and now feeling icky.. its like I am dammed if I do and dammed if I don't. If I don't eat I feel sick and if I eat I feel sick. I am constantly hungry.. maybe I won't lose weight with this one lol. I lost 20lbs with my second and 15lbs with my first due to severe nausea. I was on zofran with both up until about 18 weeks. I was never hungry with those two but its like I can't go 5 minutes without eating now! I wake up hungry and go to bed hungry.


----------



## MrsRose168

Hi girls! I found out at 10dpo. I'm testing daily on Wondfos and EOD on FRERs. I *think* tomorrow will be my last test on a FRER depending on the results. 

I called to have my betas done and they went ahead and scheduled me for an 8-week appointment where they'll do an ultrasound. So hoping I make it that far! With only losses under my belt it's so hard to think that things will go well but trying to be as positive as I can. My betas were 56 at 13dpo and 130 at 15dpo. Going in tomorrow for a third draw.

CountryMomma, I love the the ticker--so cute! And agree that it looks even better centered :) I may hold off on adding it for a little bit too until I'm feeling a little more confident.
 



Attached Files:







FRERs 16dpo 3.26.16.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 24


----------



## MrsRose168

CountryMomma said:


> Ate dinner and now feeling icky.. its like I am dammed if I do and dammed if I don't. If I don't eat I feel sick and if I eat I feel sick. I am constantly hungry.. maybe I won't lose weight with this one lol. I lost 20lbs with my second and 15lbs with my first due to severe nausea. I was on zofran with both up until about 18 weeks. I was never hungry with those two but its like I can't go 5 minutes without eating now! I wake up hungry and go to bed hungry.

I'm so hungry too! I've been hungry like this for the last 3 weeks. I'm really scared to get on the scale! I just assumed the hunger wouldn't kick in until later. I may be in trouble! 

I've heard that alkaline water helps with nausea. You can get it pretty cheap at Trader Joe's, or you can make your own by adding fresh lemon juice to your water.


----------



## CountryMomma

Those lines look great MrsRose! Looks like your numbers are going up nicely as well :) That is always a good sign. I didn't think the hunger and nausea would kick in this early either, it never did with my other three. I am actually sipping on some lemon water now and it is helping my tummy a bit.. didn't know thats what it was though!


----------



## MrsRose168

CountryMomma said:


> Those lines look great MrsRose! Looks like your numbers are going up nicely as well :) That is always a good sign. I didn't think the hunger and nausea would kick in this early either, it never did with my other three. I am actually sipping on some lemon water now and it is helping my tummy a bit.. didn't know thats what it was though!

Thank you! And glad the lemon water is helping!


----------



## Livvy

Great lines Mrsrose :) just found out a friend of mine is expecting end of November... Our first babies are only a month apart!!


----------



## Jezika

Amazing lines, Mrs. Rose! I feel like my 13DPO FRER is slap bang in the middle of what your 12DPO and 14DPO FRERs look like, so I might go buy some more FRERs tomorrow and see how they compare to your progressions. So expensive on a student budget, though!

I've been feeling a bit of nausea too. Didn't think it started this early either, but I have to say I'm liking it because it makes me feel pregnant. Which is funny because I actually have a genuine phobia of vomiting.

Are you guys feeling any pains or twinges in your uterus?


----------



## Nina83

I got my first BFP at 10dpo, but it was with CB so I was really unsure if it was real or an evap.
I have a lot of pains, it's kind of like cramps, but more of a burning sensation, and it gets worse in the evening, I guess because I'm running around all day.

MS hasn't kicked in yet. I think last time it started around 5-6 weeks. I do hope I get some just so I can feel a bit more relieved (I know it has nothing to do with promising a healthy pregnancy, but it's all in my mind)


----------



## faithforbaby

I am definitely feeling the pain/twinges! I would have to be crazy to not think there's something going on in my uterus even if I didn't know LOL no morning sickness yet. I did not have any with my daughter. :) 

Going for my second beta today! Hoping for some high numbers!


----------



## Livvy

I am experiencing my first bout of nausea this morning! Wasn't expecting it this early. I never threw up last pregnancy but I did get nauseous in the mornings. Hope it's be same this time around! what are y'all hoping for gender wise? I kind of what another boy so they can be best friends :cloud9:


----------



## CountryMomma

I am having a lot of twinges and cramps as well.. Would def a suspect something was going on if I didn't already know. I am just getting up out of bed but no nausea yet, have to get up because I am hungry and have to pee! Lol 

I am hoping for another girl so we will have 2 boys and 2 girls and our DD can have a sister :)


----------



## MrsRose168

Jezika said:


> Amazing lines, Mrs. Rose! I feel like my 13DPO FRER is slap bang in the middle of what your 12DPO and 14DPO FRERs look like, so I might go buy some more FRERs tomorrow and see how they compare to your progressions. So expensive on a student budget, though!
> 
> I've been feeling a bit of nausea too. Didn't think it started this early either, but I have to say I'm liking it because it makes me feel pregnant. Which is funny because I actually have a genuine phobia of vomiting.
> 
> Are you guys feeling any pains or twinges in your uterus?

Thanks! I think it helps to feel better when you see comparable lines :)

Yes, I've been having lots of cramps and twinges that vary in how they feel. Sometimes they're like AF, sometimes it's like a stretching feeling, sometimes it's centralized a sometimes it's more on the left. I've also had some brown spotting when I wipe, usually in the morning and evening. Trying not to freak out about it. A friend had this with both pregnancies and her midwife said it's completely normal...keep trying to tell myself that!

I've got my third beta draw this morning but I probably won't get the results til tomorrow. I did a weeks estimator test today and got the 2-3 so I'm curious how it compares to my betas!


----------



## MrsRose168

Jezika said:


> Amazing lines, Mrs. Rose! I feel like my 13DPO FRER is slap bang in the middle of what your 12DPO and 14DPO FRERs look like, so I might go buy some more FRERs tomorrow and see how they compare to your progressions. So expensive on a student budget, though!
> 
> I've been feeling a bit of nausea too. Didn't think it started this early either, but I have to say I'm liking it because it makes me feel pregnant. Which is funny because I actually have a genuine phobia of vomiting.
> 
> Are you guys feeling any pains or twinges in your uterus?

Oh, and I used to have a phobia of vomiting too! It's not a phobia anymore but I definitely don't like it! I've been having some mild heartburn, which I've never had before. I had to look up what hb felt like, lol! And that's definitely what I was experiencing!


----------



## CountryMomma

I have a fear of vomiting too.. The only times in my life I have ever thrown up are when I drink to much or when I was pregnant so it is pretty foreign to me lol. I hate it.


----------



## Jox

Blimey, I can't believe there r December babies already. Congratulations ladies xxx


----------



## MUMOF5

Can I join you lovely ladies please, BFP today and estimated due date of 2 Dec &#128513; Xxx


----------



## MrsRose168

MUMOF5 said:


> Can I join you lovely ladies please, BFP today and estimated due date of 2 Dec &#128513; Xxx

Of course, welcome Mum! Congrats :)


----------



## CountryMomma

Welcome MUM so glad you could join us! Number 7, wow! Good on you!


----------



## Jezika

Hi MUM! You're a midwife? That's awesome. How lucky for us that your EDD landed in December!

Re: symptoms, I've been feeling nauseous on and off and have had some very brief and very occasional sharp pains and twinges, but nothing other than that. Last cycle I had quite a bit of cramping, so it's odd to not have that now. Boobs are permanently sore. It's really the only thing that makes me believe I'm still pregnant.

As for gender, DH and I reallllly want a girl. Well, we'd like one of each, but we really want a girl. DH is one of three boys and I have an older brother (plus a young half sister, but I didn't grow up with her). DH also definitely doesn't want more than two kids. Me neither, though I'd be open to three.

Hope you all had a happy Monday.


----------



## faithforbaby

I got my beta results! They were 474 :happydance: The doctor wants me to repeat them again on Wednesday, since I have a history of having the miscarriage in October. He said he just wants to be on the safe side.&#128077;&#127996;


----------



## Livvy

Welcome Mum!!

Congrats faith, GREAT news!! 

Jezika, girls are sweet but boys are so much fun! ALL my nieces are girls (6 of them!) but I love having a little boy. :) if I have a girl I am sure it will be different and wonderful!


----------



## Jezika

Awesome betas, Faith!

How are you ladies doing on the CM front? I was fairly dry over the past week with occasional bits of creamy CM here and there, but today I had LOADS. This also was the case last time, so I'm scared it means bad things. Apparently I enjoy nothing more than looking for things to worry about... like how **one** side of my right boob is not as painful as before (seriously. Is that bad?). :p


----------



## MrsRose168

faithforbaby said:


> I got my beta results! They were 474 :happydance: The doctor wants me to repeat them again on Wednesday, since I have a history of having the miscarriage in October. He said he just wants to be on the safe side.&#128077;&#127996;

Wow, that's high! Wonder if you have twinsies in there? :)


----------



## MrsRose168

Jezika said:


> Awesome betas, Faith!
> 
> How are you ladies doing on the CM front? I was fairly dry over the past week with occasional bits of creamy CM here and there, but today I had LOADS. This also was the case last time, so I'm scared it means bad things. Apparently I enjoy nothing more than looking for things to worry about... like how **one** side of my right boob is not as painful as before (seriously. Is that bad?). :p

I don't really have much going on on the cm front. But I've heard that preggos tend to get lots of it so I bet it's a good sign!


----------



## MrsRose168

I would love a little girl to shop for...their stuff seems so much cuter but honestly I'll be thrilled with either. I just want a healthy, happy baby! I have a feeling it's a boy. Anyone else have any gut feelings?


----------



## MrsRose168

faithforbaby said:


> I got my beta results! They were 474 :happydance: The doctor wants me to repeat them again on Wednesday, since I have a history of having the miscarriage in October. He said he just wants to be on the safe side.&#128077;&#127996;

Wow, that's high! Wonder if you have twinsies in there? :)


----------



## Livvy

I thought shopping for a girl would be so much more fun, but then I had a boy and the boy clothes are sooooo adorable!! He has been so much fun to dress :) 

I took a digi today!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 19


----------



## MrsRose168

Livvy said:


> I thought shopping for a girl would be so much more fun, but then I had a boy and the boy clothes are sooooo adorable!! He has been so much fun to dress :)
> 
> I took a digi today!

Aww, good to know it's still fun to shop for the boys :). Yay on your digi! I was hoping I'd get the 2-3 weeks to show up on Saturday but it didn't show up until today. I read that those things can be a bit inaccurate bc your blood has 1.5x the hcg than urine so those aren't the best way to gauge hcg. Obviously betas will be the best way to check but the digis are fun in the meantime!


----------



## Livvy

Yes! I'd never taken one before so that was exciting. AF is due Wednesday (I think) so I believe that's probably accurate. Only one left so I'll *try* to save it for two weeks from today!


----------



## Livvy

Also, going on the boys' clothes note: leggings, overalls, dinosaur clothes/jackets... :D dress clothes with collared shirts/ties/bow ties!! Really SO adorable. I have become obsessed with leggings for my LO and it's sad how many I buy a month!!


----------



## CountryMomma

Finally bought a pack of digis, took this one with some of the darkest urine I have ever seen.. Def need to drink more. I was hoping it would say 2-3 since I'm now over 4 weeks but 1-2 still means 3-4 actual weeks and I am just 4 weeks 1 day so I will take it. So happy to finally see the word!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## MrsRose168

Livvy said:


> Also, going on the boys' clothes note: leggings, overalls, dinosaur clothes/jackets... :D dress clothes with collared shirts/ties/bow ties!! Really SO adorable. I have become obsessed with leggings for my LO and it's sad how many I buy a month!!

Aww, baby bow ties! Never heard of boy leggings! You should post a pic!


----------



## Livvy

Also announced to my parents today by sending this via text :happydance: they were so surprised! My mom asked if it was an April Fool's joke hahaaa
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1963.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MrsRose168

CountryMomma said:


> Finally bought a pack of digis, took this one with some of the darkest urine I have ever seen.. Def need to drink more. I was hoping it would say 2-3 since I'm not over 4 weeks but 1-2 still means 3-4 actual weeks and I am just 4 weeks 1 day so I will take it. So happy to finally see the word!!

Yay! And you're right--it's accurate since those are based on O date.


----------



## Livvy

MrsRose168 said:


> Livvy said:
> 
> 
> Also, going on the boys' clothes note: leggings, overalls, dinosaur clothes/jackets... :D dress clothes with collared shirts/ties/bow ties!! Really SO adorable. I have become obsessed with leggings for my LO and it's sad how many I buy a month!!
> 
> Aww, baby bow ties! Never heard of boy leggings! You should post a pic!Click to expand...

I was trying and it said my pics were too big! In the announcement pic he's wearing baseball leggings :haha: smallest shirt I could find that said "big brother" was 18 months! geesh! Let me see if I can size down a couple more pics..


----------



## CountryMomma

MrsRose168 said:


> CountryMomma said:
> 
> 
> Finally bought a pack of digis, took this one with some of the darkest urine I have ever seen.. Def need to drink more. I was hoping it would say 2-3 since I'm not over 4 weeks but 1-2 still means 3-4 actual weeks and I am just 4 weeks 1 day so I will take it. So happy to finally see the word!!
> 
> Yay! And you're right--it's accurate since those are based on O date.Click to expand...

I have never used a weeks estimator before so it was fun to see what numbers would pop up! And that was supposed to say I am now over 4 weeks not I am not 4 weeks :)


----------



## Livvy

Yay country!! It's fun seeing the word pregnant, isn't it?


----------



## CountryMomma

It is fun and makes it so much more real! I saw you took one today too and we both got 1-2!!


----------



## Livvy

Sure did! Can't wait till it says 3+. I've had a chemical before so still have that nagging feeling that it could happen. 

Also looking through pics I see how much of a legging addict I am :haha: Here are a few! Dinos, reindeer, Christmas lights, Holiday drinks, teepees & Easter bunnies!
 



Attached Files:







leggings .jpg
File size: 69.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## CountryMomma

I have one left so I will save it for a week or so to hopefully see the 3+! Those leggings are adorable! I have bought for both a boys and a girl and I have to say I much rather shop for the girl they have so many more cute outfits!


----------



## MrsRose168

Livvy said:


> Sure did! Can't wait till it says 3+. I've had a chemical before so still have that nagging feeling that it could happen.
> 
> Also looking through pics I see how much of a legging addict I am :haha: Here are a few! Dinos, reindeer, Christmas lights, Holiday drinks, teepees & Easter bunnies!

How adorable!


----------



## Livvy

Thanks ladies!!


----------



## MUMOF5

Jezika said:


> Hi MUM! You're a midwife? That's awesome. How lucky for us that your EDD landed in December

Yep I sure am &#128512; Xx


----------



## Nina83

Livvy said:


> Sure did! Can't wait till it says 3+. I've had a chemical before so still have that nagging feeling that it could happen.
> 
> Also looking through pics I see how much of a legging addict I am :haha: Here are a few! Dinos, reindeer, Christmas lights, Holiday drinks, teepees & Easter bunnies!

I love legging! Those bunnies are so cute!


----------



## Nina83

Livvy, your Fox nail is SO cute!!! Where did you get it from?!

I'll buy a digital today and hope it says 3+. Last night I used and ovulation test and it totally sucked up all the dye from the control line. 
I'm so horrible. I told myself I was only going to get bloods once... Test twice... And here I am like a crazy woman peeing on everything in sight :-O


----------



## MrsRose168

Nina83 said:


> Livvy, your Fox nail is SO cute!!! Where did you get it from?!
> 
> I'll buy a digital today and hope it says 3+. Last night I used and ovulation test and it totally sucked up all the dye from the control line.
> I'm so horrible. I told myself I was only going to get bloods once... Test twice... And here I am like a crazy woman peeing on everything in sight :-O

I'm the same way. It's so hard to stop testing!


----------



## MrsRose168

I just got my third set of betas in and they're still increasing, thank goodness!
-13dpo: 56
-15dpo: 130
-18dpo: 605

I take progesterone b/c it was really low with my two CP's and the progesterone is looking good too. I'm scheduled to have my first appointment on 4/22 around 8 weeks but the doctor said she knows I'm probably anxious to see how things are progressing given my history so she's going to try to get me in sooner. I thought that was really nice of her. 

These numbers make me feel a lot better but I'm definitely still cautious.


----------



## Livvy

That's fantastic MrsRose!!

Thank you Nina! They are Jamberry :) Have you heard of it before? Nail wraps that you put on yourself that are activated with heat! They last around 2 weeks. I love them! I sell them actually. :) 

Anyone else SUPER thirsty?? I literally want to drink everything in sight... even after I've just drunk! I'm sure the fact I'm breastfeeding as well isn't helping.


----------



## MrsRose168

​


Livvy said:


> That's fantastic MrsRose!!
> 
> Thank you Nina! They are Jamberry :) Have you heard of it before? Nail wraps that you put on yourself that are activated with heat! They last around 2 weeks. I love them! I sell them actually. :)
> 
> Anyone else SUPER thirsty?? I literally want to drink everything in sight... even after I've just drunk! I'm sure the fact I'm breastfeeding as well isn't helping.

Thanks, Livvy! I tend to be really thirsty in the afternoons...not sure why!

So how do you remove the nail wraps? I usually get gel nails or NexGen nails b/c they last so long but I don't like having to soak my nails and surrounding skin in acetone for 15 minutes or more. I know that can't be good for me or the little peanut so I'm trying to find alternatives. I went back to regular polish and it already started chipping after just 2 days.


----------



## CountryMomma

Good morning ladies! How is everyone today? My boobs have seemed to get super sore over night, hurts to go down the stairs! I have also been super thirsty like you ladies, been drinking flavored water because I have a have a hard time drinking plain water. I have a hard time making sure I drink enough throughout the day, always have been like that my whole life, never feel thirsty so I get dehydrated a lot. Have to keep reminding myself to drink. Other than that I am feeling pretty good today.. Slept pretty well last night for once!


----------



## MUMOF5

I'm feeling queezy today, woke at 04:50 this morning hungry, so had some toast. Hubby went out this morning and got my pregnancy vitamins as opposed to my ttc ones. I've also started on aspirin 75mg as I know that's what the dr will do, due to having a previous iugr baby. I'm still not sure it's sunk in, did go for a wander around mother are earlier tho and picked up a brochure &#128521; Xx


----------



## Livvy

MrsRose all you have to do is soak them in olive oil (or any kind of oil!) for a few minutes and gently peel them side to side. I used to do gel too but it ruined my nails... and the UV lights aren't good for the skin on your hands!! Jamberry actually sells a in-home gel system that uses LED lights and I just got it! Super excited :) 

Good morning Country! My boobs have been hurting too, specifically my nipples. I envy your good night's sleep! My LO has been sleeping horribly for the past week. :( I can't help feeling like it's somehow my fault and maybe my milk has changed in a weird way.... I'm going to meet with a lactation consultant soon so shall see what she says. 

Mum I've been feeling queasy in the morning and fine the rest of the day.

Going to take another FRER later this afternoon. Hoping for good progression!


----------



## MrsRose168

Livvy said:


> MrsRose all you have to do is soak them in olive oil (or any kind of oil!) for a few minutes and gently peel them side to side. I used to do gel too but it ruined my nails... and the UV lights aren't good for the skin on your hands!! Jamberry actually sells a in-home gel system that uses LED lights and I just got it! Super excited :)
> 
> Good morning Country! My boobs have been hurting too, specifically my nipples. I envy your good night's sleep! My LO has been sleeping horribly for the past week. :( I can't help feeling like it's somehow my fault and maybe my milk has changed in a weird way.... I'm going to meet with a lactation consultant soon so shall see what she says.
> 
> Mum I've been feeling queasy in the morning and fine the rest of the day.
> 
> Going to take another FRER later this afternoon. Hoping for good progression!

Ooh, that's interesting! I'll have to check those out!


----------



## Livvy

MrsRose you should!! You can browse them all at https://oliviafreda.jamberry.com/us/en/ :) I love them. 

How is everyone doing? Has anyone else nursed during pregnancy before? I met with a lactation specialist this morning and it was a little overwhelming.


----------



## Jezika

Ooh, I'll have to check the Jamberry nail stuff out! I did think your nails looked super cute. I've also stopped doing gels a while ago because of the acetone. Other than worrying me re: TTC, it was terrible for my eczema on my fingers, which I only developed since using gels. The new LED system that you bought - that still uses olive oil to remove?

MrsRose - I hope you don't mind me asking, but how many DPO were you when you had your CPs and did you have an LP deficit? I've been worried about my LP and also progesterone levels, but I've not been using OPKs/temping for long to find out my actual LP length (but I do know I O later than is average, hence my concern) and my doc won't think about testing progesterone till I have at least two CPs. So this is why I'm scared that if I do have an issue, I'm likely to have a CP this time around too.

In any case, here are my latest lines, which do make me feel good so far:
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender-20.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## CountryMomma

Your tests look great Jezika, I have had two CPs and my lines never got darker, they stayed the same lightness until I started bleeding. The fact your tests are getting darker is a good sign! 

I have heard of Jamberry nails, my cousin acutally sells them but I have never bought any because I was afraid they were just like press ons and they wouldn't last long. I may have to check them out again! 

My nausea seems to only get bad if I don't eat, which is hard because I am constantly hungry! It also actually seems to be worse later in the afternoon than in the morning. My nipples actually aren't bothering me at all, maybe because I breast fed and they have lost all their feeling? lol They have never been super sensitive anyways. I haven't noticed any size difference either in my breasts themselves, just pain lol 

I may go and grab some more FRER to see how dark my line has gotten :)


----------



## Nina83

MrsRose your numbers look great! FXFXFX

Jezika, your tests look good! 

Livvy, I'm going to have to google or facebook that! My nails are such a mess, I want them to look cute too! 

My boobs are tender, I get a bit queasy during the day but nothing major yet. Oh, and I'm ridiculously tired. 
Oh, and I got this! 
I admit I was really afraid it would still show 2-3 :-0
I'm so relieved, can't wait until the first scan!


----------



## peach81

Hey ladies, count me in! I just got my BFP for a snowflake in early December. :)


----------



## CountryMomma

Welcome peach! What is your EDD? I'll get you added to the list. I see from your signature you got your BFP on your first try! That's great :)


----------



## Jezika

Congrats, Peaches!

Question to all - does the tenderness of your breasts change throughout the day, as in are they sometimes less sore and more sore?


----------



## MUMOF5

peach81 said:


> Hey ladies, count me in! I just got my BFP for a snowflake in early December. :)

Congrats peach &#128513; Xx


----------



## Livvy

Your tests do look really good Jezika. When I had my chemical my lines got lighter until I started bleeding. So I'd say you're good!! Unfortunately the Jamberry gel removal packets still have acetone in them, so in that case I'd definitely recommend the wraps. They are non-toxic and safe for pregnant and nursing mommies, which is part of the reason I started using them in the first place!! 

Definitely check them out Country! They aren't stickers per se, they are wraps and activated by heat and pressure. Easy to apply and I LOVE how they look. I'm giving into temptation and testing with a FRER probably in a couple hours. :)


----------



## Livvy

Congrats Nina, that's awesome!! Can't wait till my digi says that! Also check the link I posted or instagram with the hashtag jamberry, soooo many cute manis to look through :) 

Welcome peach!! So glad to have another December mama!

Jezika -- mine are more sore at night! No idea why..


----------



## MrsRose168

Jezika said:


> Ooh, I'll have to check the Jamberry nail stuff out! I did think your nails looked super cute. I've also stopped doing gels a while ago because of the acetone. Other than worrying me re: TTC, it was terrible for my eczema on my fingers, which I only developed since using gels. The new LED system that you bought - that still uses olive oil to remove?
> 
> MrsRose - I hope you don't mind me asking, but how many DPO were you when you had your CPs and did you have an LP deficit? I've been worried about my LP and also progesterone levels, but I've not been using OPKs/temping for long to find out my actual LP length (but I do know I O later than is average, hence my concern) and my doc won't think about testing progesterone till I have at least two CPs. So this is why I'm scared that if I do have an issue, I'm likely to have a CP this time around too.
> 
> In any case, here are my latest lines, which do make me feel good so far:

My first was 18-19dpo and my second was ~23dpo. I don't think I had a LP defect but I only tracked for one cycle and it was about 12 days. I never had spotting before AF either which is a normal sign of low P. If you are concerned, you could get some OTC progesterone cream. 

Your lines look really good. With my CPs, my lines didn't get that dark. They got slightly darker but then lightened up shortly thereafter.


----------



## MrsRose168

Nina83 said:


> MrsRose your numbers look great! FXFXFX
> 
> Jezika, your tests look good!
> 
> Livvy, I'm going to have to google or facebook that! My nails are such a mess, I want them to look cute too!
> 
> My boobs are tender, I get a bit queasy during the day but nothing major yet. Oh, and I'm ridiculously tired.
> Oh, and I got this!
> I admit I was really afraid it would still show 2-3 :-0
> I'm so relieved, can't wait until the first scan!
> 
> View attachment 937046

Congrats on the 3+!!!


----------



## MrsRose168

Jezika said:


> Congrats, Peaches!
> 
> Question to all - does the tenderness of your breasts change throughout the day, as in are they sometimes less sore and more sore?

Mine fluctuate. They're not as sore today and I'm not cramping as much so of course that makes me nervous.


----------



## peach81

@countrymama: Thanks! And congrats to you, too! EDD is Dec 3rd.


----------



## MrsRose168

Congrats, peach!


----------



## Livvy

Well the line's not as thick as it was two days ago, but it seems to be getting darker. Thoughts?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 50.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Livvy

Hmm. Don't know why it uploaded sideways. Here's another pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Jezika

Looks great, Livvy! Today's is definitely darker. I think you're going to be stealing dye from the control line soon :)


----------



## CountryMomma

Your lines look great Livvy! I would say they are progressing nicely :) I really want to run to the store and grab some FRER to see how dark the line is getting, I also have the urge to pee on something lol. I am starting to feel tired.. I think the exaustion is finally hitting me.. It's not even 6pm and I am ready for bed. No nausea today thankfully, just extreme hunger.. And I have the biggest craving for Cheetos!


----------



## Jezika

I totally did grab some FRERs today, but will be holding out till tomorrow morning. I think once I run out of Wondfos (I have five left) and FRERs (I have two) I need to vow to myself that I will stop testing.


----------



## Livvy

Thanks ladies!! Ooh I LOVE Cheetos!! Unfortunately I haven't had any in months because the baby is dairy intolerant :(


----------



## CountryMomma

I went and grabbed a box of FRER, here is my test from tonight compared to two nights ago, the line is much thicker and darker! Looking at the pic of just the test from tonight I should be beating the control line soon!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## CountryMomma

Oh sorry here is the one of the test by itself, my phone will only let me upload one pic per post for some reason!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## CountryMomma

Livvy said:


> Thanks ladies!! Ooh I LOVE Cheetos!! Unfortunately I haven't had any in months because the baby is dairy intolerant :(

Oh man! That's sad :( I never did get any, my pregnancy brain has already kicked in and I forgot everytime I was at the store today!


----------



## Livvy

That's an obvious difference, country!! Fx'd our beans are all sticky.


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks Livvy! At first it didn't look like it was any darker and I got a little scared then as it sat and processed for a few minutes it got much darker!


----------



## Laroawan

Hi ladies, can I join you? I just got my bfp yesterday with EDD December 7.


----------



## CountryMomma

Of course Laroawan, welcome! So glad you could join us and congrats! :)


----------



## Laroawan

Thank you. I had a mc in February so a little nervous but optimistic this one will be our sticky bean.


----------



## CountryMomma

Sorry to hear that, I have my fingers crossed that this will be your sticky. I have seen many positives on various sites and it seems to be a lucky month!


----------



## MrsRose168

Livvy, Country--your lines look great! Such a good feeling!

Welcome, Laroawan! I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jezika

Hi Loroawan! FX for a sticky bean. A few of us here have been through the same thing, so your nervousness is understandable.


----------



## Livvy

Welcome Laroawan!! :D we have the same EDD! At least till the doctor tells us otherwise :haha: with my DS they put me a whole week behind at my dating scan!


----------



## faithforbaby

CountryMomma said:


> Your lines look great Livvy! I would say they are progressing nicely :) I really want to run to the store and grab some FRER to see how dark the line is getting, I also have the urge to pee on something lol. I am starting to feel tired.. I think the exaustion is finally hitting me.. It's not even 6pm and I am ready for bed. No nausea today thankfully, just extreme hunger.. And I have the biggest craving for Cheetos!

:haha: I bought Cheetos today with my lunch! I kept hiding them to keep them out of sight, because I was content and didn't "need" them! Lol


----------



## faithforbaby

Livvy said:


> Hmm. Don't know why it uploaded sideways. Here's another pic

Looks wonderful! I am telling myself I'm not buying anymore tests. I just have to trust all will be well or I'd over analyze too! &#128522;


----------



## faithforbaby

CountryMomma said:


> Oh sorry here is the one of the test by itself, my phone will only let me upload one pic per post for some reason!

Looks super!!! I go for my third beta in the morning! &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## faithforbaby

Laroawan said:


> Thank you. I had a mc in February so a little nervous but optimistic this one will be our sticky bean.

Welcome!!! I had a MC in October, I understand where you are coming from! Oddly enough, I feel a lot less anxiety this time. I have literally told myself prayer and trust is what got my here, so I have to give it to God. Not sure your religious stance, so sorry if that is offensive in any way. I just have really put my faith in Him :)


----------



## Livvy

Good luck faith! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## faithforbaby

Livvy said:


> Good luck faith! Let us know how it goes!

Thank you, Livvy!! I'll be sure to update!!


----------



## Nina83

peach81 said:


> @countrymama: Thanks! And congrats to you, too! EDD is Dec 3rd.

That's a great day to be born! It's my birthday :))))


----------



## MUMOF5

Spoke with my gp last night, she wants to see me tomorrow to get an early referral for a scan due to me being slightly higher risk of ectopic, so hopefully will have a scan in approx 2 weeks and will get the first glimpse of my little bean xx


----------



## faithforbaby

MUMOF5 said:


> Spoke with my gp last night, she wants to see me tomorrow to get an early referral for a scan due to me being slightly higher risk of ectopic, so hopefully will have a scan in approx 2 weeks and will get the first glimpse of my little bean xx

Good! I'm glad they are being proactive at identifying it!


----------



## MrsRose168

MUMOF5 said:


> Spoke with my gp last night, she wants to see me tomorrow to get an early referral for a scan due to me being slightly higher risk of ectopic, so hopefully will have a scan in approx 2 weeks and will get the first glimpse of my little bean xx

Keep us posted on how it goes!


----------



## Jezika

FRER from this morning. Feeling a little more calm.

Also, good luck faithforbaby and MUMOF5!
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender-21.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Livvy

Eek yay!! Looks fabulous Jezika!


----------



## CountryMomma

Looks great Jezika! I'd say you are right on track! Good luck MUM and Faith, I am sure everything will be perfect! Still about the only symptoms I am experiencing are extremely sore boobs and hungry all the time. I feel like I am eating way to much but I am always hungry! At least I just snack throughout the day and don't eat big meals.


----------



## MrsRose168

Jezika said:


> FRER from this morning. Feeling a little more calm.
> 
> Also, good luck faithforbaby and MUMOF5!

Looks great! Glad you got some more FRERs :)


----------



## counting

I'm tentatively joining!

I'm a mom of two little boys, one who will be 3 July 5th, and one who will be turning one on Saturday, April 2nd!

I lost baby #3, due October 2016 on February 19th at 6 weeks. After not getting my period back at ~5.5 weeks after my loss, I took a test and found out I am again pregnant. By my count I'm due around December 9th, but of course that's all guess work because I haven't had a period since I got pregnant with my oldest son, and I didn't have a cycle between my loss and this pregnancy. 

I'm excited, but extremly cautious and nervous. I also bleed during all my pregnancies so that adds another element of stress. 

I really hope that I get to spend the next ~36 weeks getting to know you all :)


----------



## counting

Oh and test progression:
28th
29th
Today
 



Attached Files:







12901335_10156802104835694_5226835384648351397_o.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MrsRose168

Welcome, counting! You're in good company here.


----------



## CountryMomma

So I am a little scared, went to the bathroom and when I got up I noticed some blood in the toilet, not much but enough that I noticed it.. Started panicking, went to the bathroom again and no more in the toilet but still some light pink on the paper. I have a call into my dr, just waiting to hear back. Never had spotting this early before and it makes me nervous.


----------



## Livvy

Welcome counting!!! Lines look great!

Country oh sorry you're worried Hun, hope it's nothing and you can get some peace of mind.


----------



## MrsRose168

CountryMomma said:


> So I am a little scared, went to the bathroom and when I got up I noticed some blood in the toilet, not much but enough that I noticed it.. Started panicking, went to the bathroom again and no more in the toilet but still some light pink on the paper. I have a call into my dr, just waiting to hear back. Never had spotting this early before and it makes me nervous.

Oh gosh, I hope everything is okay. Was it red or brown? Do you have any cramping? I hope your doctor calls back soon.


----------



## hilslo

Hello!

Hoping to join you all. I'm still a bit tentative as I've had previous losses but definitely trying to stay positive! I'm due Dec 2nd.

Country Momma - fingers crossed for you. I know it's scary seeing blood but if you've not had cramping hopefully everything is okay. 

Nina83 - we were in a thread together a couple of years ago whilst trying to conceive our first! Your daughter looks gorgeous! I bet she's a bit bigger now!!! We're one day apart this time round!!

Fingers crossed for sticky beans for us all! x


----------



## counting

I'm semi scanning through the earlier part of the thread and noticed that livvy is also nursing her lo! Just wanted to pop in and give some breastfeeding while pregnant support- I'm doing it too, for the second time. Last pregnancy my oldest self weaned when I was 8.5 months pregnant with my soon to be one year old, who I'm still nursing. Do you know what your plans are? I'm thinking I'll try tandem nursing this time, if this baby sticks and my little guy wants to keep going. The gap would be 20 months.


----------



## MrsRose168

Country, how are you? Any updates from your doctor?


----------



## CountryMomma

Sorry ladies, had class today so was busy. It was pinkish red blood mixed with cm. Just went to the bathroom now and none went in the toilet but still some light red/pink on the paper. I am not having any cramps or anything, some pinches and twinges but nothing serious. My dr didn't seem to concerned said it may be just irritation of my cervix, she said of it continued to tomorrow to come in. I have had two successful pregnancies since my miscarriage so she said I am most likely ok.


----------



## MrsRose168

CountryMomma said:


> Sorry ladies, had class today so was busy. It was pinkish red blood mixed with cm. Just went to the bathroom now and none went in the toilet but still some light red/pink on the paper. I am not having any cramps or anything, some pinches and twinges but nothing serious. My dr didn't seem to concerned said it may be just irritation of my cervix, she said of it continued to tomorrow to come in. I have had two successful pregnancies since my miscarriage so she said I am most likely ok.

Oh good, I'm glad she wasn't concerned! I think you're okay since you don't have the bad cramping. :hugs:


----------



## CountryMomma

The only thing that concerns me is it is exactly how my CPs started... Light spotting on the TP with some in the toilet for about 3 days and then full on blood bath.. I know technically I am far enough along it wouldn't be considered a CP anymore but still it scares me.. I am just trying to relax and take it easy in case stress may be causing it.


----------



## counting

Do you think it would help you feel better if you had the doctor do a few betas?


----------



## CountryMomma

Yeah I think so, I am going to call them back tomorrow and ask to get betas, would make me feel much better to know they are going up like they are supposed to


----------



## MrsRose168

Welcome hilslo!


----------



## faithforbaby

Welcome Hilslo!! 

Update for me: I had my third beta today and it was 1124 :happydance: they said my progesterone Monday came back at 45 so that's good. What SHOCKED me is that they want to do my ultra sound Tuesday already. (I'll be 5+4. I asked (since I am a nurse) "Don't you think that's too early, will I even see a heartbeat?" She responded almost as if I was crazy to question it. She said "well that's what we'll be looking for, we should see it with transvaginal u/s" I said ok and went about my day. I'm just trying not to get my hopes up, but it would be GREAT to see! Come on Tuesday!


----------



## Jezika

Faith - that's surprising, but great news if you real can hear the heartbeat! And lovely betas too.

Question for you all - have any of you had some lower back discomfort or mild pain after sitting for a while? I'm so scared because I had lower back pain a few days before my CP last time.


----------



## peach81

@countrymomma Good luck to you! I hope it turns out to be nothing.

I started spotting dark brown today. It hasn't been much, but it's enough to freak me out. This is my very first pregnancy, so I really don't know what is normal and what isn't. This spotting looks very similar to my usual pre-menstrual spotting. It also matches many of the descriptions of implantation bleeding, but at 4 weeks and 5 days, I would think that it's a little late for IB. I'm going to the local clinic tomorrow to get some professional opinions, as well as a blood test to confirm my BFP.


----------



## CountryMomma

Took my last FRER tonight just to ease my mind, the line is for sure as dark as my line last night, maybe a smidge darker. I didn't expect it to be way darker as its only been 24hrs but I am glad it isn't any lighter!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Livvy

Welcome Hilslo!! 

Country, things look good!! Glad the dr. wasn't worried. 

Jezika, I get stiff/back aches if I sit with bad posture. Pregnancy seems to intensify everything. <3 

Peach, I personally have never spotted or bled during pregnancy but I know loooots of mamas who have. Hope you can get to the dr. soon to ease your mind! 

-goes back to see if I missed anything to reply to-


----------



## Livvy

Congrats Faith, can't wait to see pics of the first ultrasound on here! I LOVED my ultrasounds last time around, can't wait for this time. <3 Although I also had much better insurance last time so I don't know if I'll get as many this time around! 



counting said:


> I'm semi scanning through the earlier part of the thread and noticed that livvy is also nursing her lo! Just wanted to pop in and give some breastfeeding while pregnant support- I'm doing it too, for the second time. Last pregnancy my oldest self weaned when I was 8.5 months pregnant with my soon to be one year old, who I'm still nursing. Do you know what your plans are? I'm thinking I'll try tandem nursing this time, if this baby sticks and my little guy wants to keep going. The gap would be 20 months.

I'm so jealous. My LO is only 8.5 months and basically has shown no desire to comfort nurse... he nurses to eat, period. :( My supply has ALREADY dropped and it makes me so sad!! I wanted to nurse him till AT LEAST a year, preferably 2. I'm scared he'll self-wean soon and there will be nothing I can do about it. I'm also afraid he won't be getting enough nutrition. I have a friend who is breastfeeding as well and was considering asking her if she would milk share with me. Would that be weird?


----------



## counting

Livvy said:


> Congrats Faith, can't wait to see pics of the first ultrasound on here! I LOVED my ultrasounds last time around, can't wait for this time. <3 Although I also had much better insurance last time so I don't know if I'll get as many this time around!
> 
> 
> 
> counting said:
> 
> 
> I'm semi scanning through the earlier part of the thread and noticed that livvy is also nursing her lo! Just wanted to pop in and give some breastfeeding while pregnant support- I'm doing it too, for the second time. Last pregnancy my oldest self weaned when I was 8.5 months pregnant with my soon to be one year old, who I'm still nursing. Do you know what your plans are? I'm thinking I'll try tandem nursing this time, if this baby sticks and my little guy wants to keep going. The gap would be 20 months.
> 
> I'm so jealous. My LO is only 8.5 months and basically has shown no desire to comfort nurse... he nurses to eat, period. :( My supply has ALREADY dropped and it makes me so sad!! I wanted to nurse him till AT LEAST a year, preferably 2. I'm scared he'll self-wean soon and there will be nothing I can do about it. I'm also afraid he won't be getting enough nutrition. I have a friend who is breastfeeding as well and was considering asking her if she would milk share with me. Would that be weird?Click to expand...

Not in my opinion! I know a last who used a supplemental nursing system and donor milk to keep her one year old nursing throughout her pregnancy. If you want to continue, if keep offering as much as possible. My oldest nursed all the time, like constantly when I got pregnant with his brother. His brother is still super dependant on nursing for food, be nurses less frequently but drinks a ton, at work I pump 4-5oz every 2 hours!


----------



## Livvy

Very jealous! I'm lucky right now if I can get an ounce from each breast.


----------



## Livvy

Never had pregnancy insomnia last time, just slept all the time first Tri... So far this time I can't seem to sleep!! Just woke up from a dead sleep starving and now can't sleep!


----------



## peach81

Livvy said:


> Never had pregnancy insomnia last time, just slept all the time first Tri... So far this time I can't seem to sleep!! Just woke up from a dead sleep starving and now can't sleep!

I can't seem to go back to sleep either. I'm not hungry, -- I actually haven't been hungry at all today -- but I'm exhausted and I can't fall back to sleep. So now, I'm just laying on the couch, hoping the TV will put me back to sleep.


----------



## Nina83

hilslo said:


> Hello!
> 
> Hoping to join you all. I'm still a bit tentative as I've had previous losses but definitely trying to stay positive! I'm due Dec 2nd.
> 
> Country Momma - fingers crossed for you. I know it's scary seeing blood but if you've not had cramping hopefully everything is okay.
> 
> Nina83 - we were in a thread together a couple of years ago whilst trying to conceive our first! Your daughter looks gorgeous! I bet she's a bit bigger now!!! We're one day apart this time round!!
> 
> Fingers crossed for sticky beans for us all! x


OMG!!! I saw your name mentioned in the last page (I missed out a few pages yesterday) and am so happy we're here together! Yay!!! Sticky beans


----------



## Nina83

Welcome to all the new mamas!

I had spotting last pregnancy, brown, from about week 5-12. It was horrible and I went for a scan each week for reassurance. It was nothing, and I would try not to worry about it (easier said than done, I know) because there is so much blood and stuff going around there right now that even just a tad of irritation can cause some spotting.
We haven't had sex since my BFP. I'm too scared of seeing blood!

My daughter quite breastfeeding on her own at about 8 months. I was so sad, but I never really had a good supply, I was always worried I was starving her or something. Hopefully this time I'll be more confident.

Jezika, I have horrible back pain, I don't know if it's from sitting, or posture, or pregnancy or what. But I think it is pretty common..

My nausea has started. It's not bad (yet), it comes and goes and I can feel it getting stronger. Bleh. 
Our first scan is in a week from tomorrow! I'm so excited. FX.


----------



## peach81

Well, I guess this is the end of the line for me and the December Snowflakes. I've been bleeding and cramping heavily for the last two hours. I'm going to call my doctor's office when they open in an hour and a half, but I'm pretty sure they won't be able to squeeze me in today, since they're always super busy. But I was going to go to the local clinic today anyway, so maybe they can confirm that it's over.


----------



## counting

I'm so sorry peach. My loss is still very fresh and my heart is absolutely breaking for you.


----------



## CountryMomma

I am so sorry to hear that Peach, and I am thinking I may not be far behind you.. I am bleeding a little heavier this morning, still isn't heavy enough to make it to my panties but after using the bathroom first thing there was quite a bit in the toilet, and when I wiped it was dark red. Still no cramps or anything so still confused.. Calling my dr first thing to get in for betas.


----------



## MrsRose168

peach81 said:


> Well, I guess this is the end of the line for me and the December Snowflakes. I've been bleeding and cramping heavily for the last two hours. I'm going to call my doctor's office when they open in an hour and a half, but I'm pretty sure they won't be able to squeeze me in today, since they're always super busy. But I was going to go to the local clinic today anyway, so maybe they can confirm that it's over.

Oh no, I'm so sorry. I hope you can get into your doctor. I'm thinking about you.


----------



## MrsRose168

CountryMomma said:


> I am so sorry to hear that Peach, and I am thinking I may not be far behind you.. I am bleeding a little heavier this morning, still isn't heavy enough to make it to my panties but after using the bathroom first thing there was quite a bit in the toilet, and when I wiped it was dark red. Still no cramps or anything so still confused.. Calling my dr first thing to get in for betas.

Maybe it's a SCH since you have no cramping? I've heard those are really common. I've got my FX for you, hun.


----------



## MrsRose168

Last night I started getting some strange-feeling cramps. They were just above my pubic bone and felt kind of like a sharp yet also dull pain--it's really hard to describe. It almost feels like gas in my uterus! Sometimes when I coughed I would feel it even more intensely. Has anyone else experienced anything like this?

*Jezika*, to answer your question about back pain, I'm not sure b/c I have chronic back pain. But it sounds like that's pretty common based on what I've read. I can't remember--have you had your betas done or are you planning to?


----------



## MrsRose168

faithforbaby said:


> Welcome Hilslo!!
> 
> Update for me: I had my third beta today and it was 1124 :happydance: they said my progesterone Monday came back at 45 so that's good. What SHOCKED me is that they want to do my ultra sound Tuesday already. (I'll be 5+4. I asked (since I am a nurse) "Don't you think that's too early, will I even see a heartbeat?" She responded almost as if I was crazy to question it. She said "well that's what we'll be looking for, we should see it with transvaginal u/s" I said ok and went about my day. I'm just trying not to get my hopes up, but it would be GREAT to see! Come on Tuesday!

Yay! Great number! That does seem very early for a u/s but perhaps you'll be one of the lucky ones that sees their little bean early. When is your next appointment after that?


----------



## CountryMomma

I have had those cramps like you describe MrsRose. They are not really like cramps but that's about the best way to describe them. The pains you get when you cough could actually be ligament pain already, they start to loosen and stretch immediately.


----------



## MrsRose168

CountryMomma said:


> I have had those cramps like you describe MrsRose. They are not really like cramps but that's about the best way to describe them. The pains you get when you cough could actually be ligament pain already, they start to loosen and stretch immediately.

Ok, that's good to know. They just felt so strange...not a great way to describe them.


----------



## Nina83

I'm so sorry Peach ((hugs))

Countrymama, FX for you <3


----------



## MrsRose168

Country, was your doctor able to get you in for betas today?


----------



## CountryMomma

Hey ladies, so for no update sooner, I had class this morning and fell asleep as soon as I got home. My first week back to class since finding out I am preggo and it is kicking my butt! I have an appointment with my OB tomorrow am at 915 because the bleeding has not stopped. It has not gotten any heavier or any lighter either. Also just took my last CB digi and it has increased to 2-3! That makes me breathe a little easier, especially since my urine was super diluted. Was actually waiting for it to give me results while I was writing this lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## hilslo

Peach - I'm so sorry. Huge hugs. 

Country momma - fab news about 2-3. That must be a good sign. Hopefully your OB can confirm what's causing it tomorrow.

I haven't had any back ache but I'm definitely getting the stretching twinges. They come and go though. I worry when they're here that it's a sign of impeding miscarriage and then when they disappear I worry that they're gone! Can't win!!!


----------



## Livvy

So sorry peach, please let us know if you find out anything!

Country, yay! So glad things are progressing! Can't wait to hear how the Dr. appointment goes.

AFM, just got approved for Medicaid today. SUCH a relief. <3 Hopefully will be able to go to my old doctor!! Also, I have felt horrid all day. Literally ALL DAY sickness, not just morning sickness, starting at 1 am. This is making me think it's a girl!! I never had this with my son!


----------



## MrsRose168

CountryMomma said:


> Hey ladies, so for no update sooner, I had class this morning and fell asleep as soon as I got home. My first week back to class since finding out I am preggo and it is kicking my butt! I have an appointment with my OB tomorrow am at 915 because the bleeding has not stopped. It has not gotten any heavier or any lighter either. Also just took my last CB digi and it has increased to 2-3! That makes me breathe a little easier, especially since my urine was super diluted. Was actually waiting for it to give me results while I was writing this lol

Yay! That's great news! :happydance: Keep us posted on how your appointment goes.


----------



## MrsRose168

hilslo said:


> Peach - I'm so sorry. Huge hugs.
> 
> Country momma - fab news about 2-3. That must be a good sign. Hopefully your OB can confirm what's causing it tomorrow.
> 
> I haven't had any back ache but I'm definitely getting the stretching twinges. They come and go though. I worry when they're here that it's a sign of impeding miscarriage and then when they disappear I worry that they're gone! Can't win!!!

I know, we can't win, right?! I'm the same way. A couple days ago I wasn't cramping at all and my boobs didn't seem quite as sore so that worried me. Now the cramps are back and stronger so that is now worrying me. Ugh! I just wish there wasn't so much uncertainty with this! :wacko:


----------



## Jrepp

HI all just got my bfp at 10dpo. Due December 12


----------



## CountryMomma

Welcome Jrepp! So glad you could join us and congrats on the early BFP! 

Thanks ladies for the encouragement, I will make sure to let you know as soon as I get out of the Dr. My symptoms still seem just as strong as well so I am still optimistic. Have not had any bleeding in a few hours either. I probably won't be able to sleep much tonight as I am super anxious about the appointment but I am sure everything will be ok, trying to stay upbeat :)


----------



## CountryMomma

Livvy said:


> So sorry peach, please let us know if you find out anything!
> 
> Country, yay! So glad things are progressing! Can't wait to hear how the Dr. appointment goes.
> 
> AFM, just got approved for Medicaid today. SUCH a relief. <3 Hopefully will be able to go to my old doctor!! Also, I have felt horrid all day. Literally ALL DAY sickness, not just morning sickness, starting at 1 am. This is making me think it's a girl!! I never had this with my son!

It feels good to get insurance doesn't it? I just got approved for medicaid about a month before I got my BFP and my family health plan actually kicks in tomorrow! Perfect timing. Luckily my old dr was in my coverage area which made me super happy! As far as the all day sickness, I was actually way way more sick with my second son than I ever was with my daughter!


----------



## Livvy

It's crazy how every baby is different, country!!

Welcome jrepp :)


----------



## faithforbaby

So sorry Peach! Praying for you!! 

Keep us updated, Country! Yay for the 2-3!! 

Welcome, Jrepp!!! 

As for me, I called today and change my scan from Tuesday to Friday afternoon. I just feel more comfortable being 6 weeks rather than 5 1/2 - fingers crossed all goes well! Can't wait!


----------



## Ruedactyl

Hi I just got a BIG surprise positive today estimated due date 12-9-16!


----------



## faithforbaby

Ruedactyl said:


> Hi I just got a BIG surprise positive today estimated due date 12-9-16!

Welcome!!!


----------



## MrsRose168

Ruedactyl said:


> Hi I just got a BIG surprise positive today estimated due date 12-9-16!

Congrats and welcome!


----------



## MrsRose168

Jrepp said:


> HI all just got my bfp at 10dpo. Due December 12

Congrats!


----------



## MrsRose168

Faith, I'm glad you moved it back a few days. 

AFM, my doctor is going to get me in at 6w1d in exactly one week. I can't wait! I really hope we'll see the heartbeat but I know that's still early and may not happen. FX!

How is everyone today? I think I'm coming down with something. Started coughing last night and really hoping it's not related to the upper respiratory infection DH had last week. He was out of work for 4 days with it!


----------



## counting

By my best guess, I think I'm 4 weeks today. This is my line from today, vs my line from the 30th(about 45ish hrs before this test). Does it look dark enough for 4 weeks to you? Is the progression good? 

First is 30th, second is from today.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160330_122420.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 3









IMG_20160401_101422.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MrsRose168

counting said:


> By my best guess, I think I'm 4 weeks today. This is my line from today, vs my line from the 30th(about 45ish hrs before this test). Does it look dark enough for 4 weeks to you? Is the progression good?
> 
> First is 30th, second is from today.

Your lines look great and there is very clear progression! Mine didn't get as dark as the control until 16dpo.


----------



## counting

MrsRose168 said:


> counting said:
> 
> 
> By my best guess, I think I'm 4 weeks today. This is my line from today, vs my line from the 30th(about 45ish hrs before this test). Does it look dark enough for 4 weeks to you? Is the progression good?
> 
> First is 30th, second is from today.
> 
> Your lines look great and there is very clear progression! Mine didn't get as dark as the control until 16dpo.Click to expand...

It's still a smidge lighter than the control I think. But not a lot. That was my last frer though!


----------



## MrsRose168

counting said:


> MrsRose168 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> counting said:
> 
> 
> By my best guess, I think I'm 4 weeks today. This is my line from today, vs my line from the 30th(about 45ish hrs before this test). Does it look dark enough for 4 weeks to you? Is the progression good?
> 
> First is 30th, second is from today.
> 
> Your lines look great and there is very clear progression! Mine didn't get as dark as the control until 16dpo.Click to expand...
> 
> It's still a smidge lighter than the control I think. But not a lot. That was my last frer though!Click to expand...

I quit when mine got darker than the control but I'm itching to get another FRER to see how it looks. I know that's dumb but I can't help it! :wacko:


----------



## Livvy

Congrats and welcome rue!! Mine was a surprise too!

Counting, your lines look great! I took my last FRER yesterday, so I'm down to just one digi I hope to take in a week or so.


----------



## peach81

Hey everyone. Thanks for the kind words. Just to update you all: I'm still bleeding, but the cramping has subsided. I went for blood work yesterday. The doctor just called me to let me know that my HCG level was 7, confirming what I already knew. He told me that I was fine to try again, as long as the bleeding didn't continue past a week.

My BF and I talked about it and we have decided to put off trying again until June, so we can avoid having a baby in the middle of next winter, which is supposed to be a really bad one here in NJ. Thanks for all of your support, ladies.


----------



## Livvy

I'm sooooo sorry Peach. :hugs:


----------



## CountryMomma

Hey ladies, had my appointment this morning and they did an ultrasound and not surprisingly they didn't see anything. I of course didn't expect to because I am still so early but the dr did say that my uterus looked good and my lining is thickening as it should so that is good. I didn't bleed while she was doing the ultrasound so that is a good sign. They gave me orders for blood work today and then again on Sunday. Doc said she thinks everything is great and the bleeding was probably just a fluke! I will feel much better after my blood work but I am a bit more relaxed now after my appointment. Scheduled to go back in two weeks for another US to see baby!


----------



## CountryMomma

Welcome Ruedactyl! So glad you could join us and congrats!


----------



## Livvy

Serious vagina lightning happening today :haha: for lack of a better description!!


----------



## Jezika

Just dropping in for an update because I'm super busy, but my IC from this morning is below. I'm surprised it's darkened because last night I had some horrible sharp pains on the right side of my abdomen that were brief but still painful when I twisted my body, and I've had really, really bad lower back pain on and off for the past few days that seems to be getting worse, so I was convinced MC is coming. Still not hopefully but trying to at least remain neutral. I don't have a doc appt till April 11th, and that's not even for a scan or bloods.
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender-23.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Livvy

Jezika with DS I had all SORTS of crazy pains in the first few weeks. Don't give up hope. <3 we conceived him right after a chemical too!


----------



## MrsRose168

CountryMomma said:


> Hey ladies, had my appointment this morning and they did an ultrasound and not surprisingly they didn't see anything. I of course didn't expect to because I am still so early but the dr did say that my uterus looked good and my lining is thickening as it should so that is good. I didn't bleed while she was doing the ultrasound so that is a good sign. They gave me orders for blood work today and then again on Sunday. Doc said she thinks everything is great and the bleeding was probably just a fluke! I will feel much better after my blood work but I am a bit more relaxed now after my appointment. Scheduled to go back in two weeks for another US to see baby!

Phew! Glad you got good news and that the doc is being proactive about monitoring your levels. Keep us posted on your beta results!


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks MrsRose, I won't have my results back until Monday as my second draw will be Sunday but I will let you know as soon as I get the numbers!


----------



## Ruedactyl

Thanks everyone. &#128513; This is my first pregnancy very unexpected I went to the doctor because I couldn't keep anything down hey said I must be around 4 weeks, I would post a picture of my test, but I don't know how.


----------



## counting

I'm so paranoid. I ran out of frer, so I picked up some dollar store tests. Took one tonight for a baseline for progression reasons. It was so much lighter than the frer as compared to the control line. I know different tests vary in sensitivity, but I was hoping for much darker results. Sorry for poor quality picture.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160401_190426.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MrsRose168

counting said:


> I'm so paranoid. I ran out of frer, so I picked up some dollar store tests. Took one tonight for a baseline for progression reasons. It was so much lighter than the frer as compared to the control line. I know different tests vary in sensitivity, but I was hoping for much darker results. Sorry for poor quality picture.

You really can't compare lines on different tests...it's apples to oranges. Can you pick up some more FRERs instead?


----------



## CountryMomma

Dollar store tests are so much less sensitive than FRER so you really can't compare them and I would say you have nothing to worry about!


----------



## hilslo

Welcome Ruedactyl! What a lovely surprise to have received! Did you have any clue or was it a complete shock?

CountryMomma - looking forward to hearing your numbers on Monday! At least time goes quicker at the weekend than it does during the week so hopefully the wait won't be too painful!

Counting - I agree with the others Frers are way more sensitive than other tests so don't worry! The line is still strong even on a dollar store test!

How's everyone's weekends going? We had beautiful sunshine all day in London but it's pretty miserable out there now so sh and I are going to curl up on the sofa with a big bowl of spaghetti bolognese and a movie. My portion will be huge as I seem to be constantly starving at the moment! I'll end up as big as a house if I continue eating at this rate!!!


----------



## lilesMom

Hey guys.
Can I join please ?
I'm 5 weeks and 1.
I've known since 10 dpo.
Hve had 4 losses and hve one great lil boy
Had two betas done a week apart, doubling time of 33 hrs
Which was higher side of norm which is fab.
But last beta was last Tues
And now I want more &#128522; 
Hee hee.
But I know I should just wait till scan
And try to stop obsessing
I'll get scan somewhere between 7 and 8 weeks.
So not very long.
But feels long.
Congrats to everyone on ur bfps xx

Country hope everything's ok with u 
And spotting has stopped xx 

Peach if ur still reading , giant hugs xxx


----------



## Livvy

Welcome lilesmom!!! Congrats! I'm sorry about your losses, I hope this one is your take-home baby. <3

Hilslo, the weekend has been busy and I've forgotten I'm pregnant a few times!! Good I suppose because it makes time go faster... But kind of worrying since it means my symptoms are not very intense!! We're in Georgia at the moment and it's gorgeous weather. And I hear you on portion sizes :haha:


----------



## CountryMomma

Welcome lilesmom! So glad you could join us and also hope this is your sticky! What is your EDD? I'll get you added to the list. Thanks for asking about my spotting, it has completely stopped and my symptoms are ramping up so I am thinking we are good!


----------



## faithforbaby

Welcome lilesmom!!! So glad to have ya! I remember you from a previous theeAd!


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks ladies xxx

Livvy my symptoms aren't very intense either apart from waves of tiredness.
Some nausea but only later in the day.

Country thanks 
My edd is dec 3rd.
Glad to hear ur spotting had stopped xx
And symptoms revving up are great sign x

Faith thanks hon xxx
We hve same edd :)xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Do ye think I should do another beta
Or should I count myself lucky it was good
And wait for scan now?
Thanks 
I'm dithering :)


----------



## DecemberWait

I got my BFP today, I am due on December 13th. Very tentative since I had a M/C in January...just crossing my fingers this one sticks :) I also have a daughter who just turned 2 in March. Hopefully I will be sticking around with you ladies until December and beyond!


----------



## counting

DecemberWait said:


> I got my BFP today, I am due on December 13th. Very tentative since I had a M/C in January...just crossing my fingers this one sticks :) I also have a daughter who just turned 2 in March. Hopefully I will be sticking around with you ladies until December and beyond!

I'm in a similar position as I just had a MC in February. I also have a 2 year old(3 July 5th), and my tinest turned one yesterday. Hope we both get sticky little beans this time.


----------



## Livvy

Welcome December!! Glad to have you with us. :flower:


----------



## MUMOF5

Hope everyone's well. Feeling extremely bloated, moody and nauseous in the afternoon and been waking in the middle of the night for no reason (prob not helping my mood). Been trying to eat regularly so as not to let my blood sugars fluctuate too much to help with nausea. I'm hoping to hear from early pregnancy unit tomorrow re: a scan at some point next week. Been thinking of names already, think it's kind of a distraction, anyone else thinking names already &#128521; Xx


----------



## counting

We talked about names a couple days ago. It was kind of strange, because up until that moment we have been trying not to think too much about the baby, in case they don't stick. But we discussed girls names mostly, though if baby sticks they'll likely be another boy :p


----------



## BabyForIris

Hello, may I join you all? Got my :bfp: today at 12DPO. AF was due yesterday and when she didn't show I tested this morning. :happydance:

EDD is December 13 2016

I'm optimistic and really really happy. I know many people are really scared and worried this early on but I refuse to let fear ruin what should be a really happy time for us especially under the circumstances... I found out I had a polyp on CD5 which was so upsetting and then DH's SA came back so low they suggested IVF. So this is 100% our little miracle.

I plan to be thrilled and thankful for as long as I am pregnant. Whether that's 2 days or 9 months.

Here's my test from this morning. Pretty nice line. I've got 2 more FRER's that I'll use tomorrow and the last on maybe Wednesday just to check for progression.

Congrats to everyone and I'm so thrilled to add my name to the list of future December babies.


----------



## GraceER

Hello ladies I'm cautiously sneaking in! Got my BFP today on a FRER at 12dpo &#128525;. As soon as I took my temp today I just knew!! FF says my EDD is 13th December which is my dad's birthday! Can't wait to get to know you all!

EDIT: I thought I'd show you my BFP since you've all posted yours, and I'm so proud of it haha
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## BabyForIris

GraceER said:


> Hello ladies I'm cautiously sneaking in! Got my BFP today on a FRER at 12dpo &#128525;. As soon as I took my temp today I just knew!! FF says my EDD is 13th December which is my dad's birthday! Can't wait to get to know you app

Yay Grace! We are cycle and due date buddies!

Congrats!!!


----------



## GraceER

Aw yay babyforiris it's so great to connect with other women who found out today/yesterday! How are you feeling? Have you told OH? I'm a combination of deliriously happy and also extremely nervous haha. My OH can't get his head around it xx


----------



## MUMOF5

Congrats to all the new December snowflakes &#10052;&#65039; Xxx


----------



## BabyForIris

Grace I feel...fine? I think I go between utter and total shock to extreme disbelief. Ha ha I keep staring at the test to see if the line vanished. 

I told DH as creative as I could in such short notice. I took a picture of the test. Overlaid it with a cute message sent it to his phone and got back into bed with him and told him his phone kept beeping so he better check why. When he turned back around from seeing the picture I was holding the test. I don't think he knew how to process it. Poor guy. 

He's over the moon and ultra paranoid. He googled to check it was ok to bring me sliced pears at breakfast. :haha

How did you tell your hubby?I'm sure he's thrilled!!

I'm so glad to have someone else to share the journey with.


----------



## MrsRose168

Yay, welcome to all the new mamas! So exciting!

BabyforIris, that is SO cute that your hubby googled the pears! And I love your outlook on this journey. Is this your first pregnancy?


----------



## lilesMom

Welcome ladies :)
I only joined myself yest.
Cautiously optimistically preg here:)
Ha ha on the sliced pears :)

When I was preg with my ds 
I thought it was a girl
So we said id name a girl, he would name a boy 
Then after he named ds,I said its my turn next.
So I was picking names in my head for last three.
After last loss I fot superstitious and said to Oh in a silly moment
That he could name the next one
Cos anytime I pick , its a loss :)
Silly me.
But now ill prob stick to that just in case. 
But ill hve veto power :)
He picked Simon for ds, I wasn't sure when he said it fiest
But love it since .

But I still daydream my fave names
God that was long :)


----------



## MrsRose168

Forgot to mention that I got 3+ on the Weeks Estimator today so I'm really excited! I haven't had betas done in a week so this made me feel better. I don't think the doctor is bringing me in for anymore betas between now and the ultrasound on Friday.


----------



## BabyForIris

MrsRose168 said:


> Yay, welcome to all the new mamas! So exciting!
> 
> BabyforIris, that is SO cute that your hubby googled the pears! And I love your outlook on this journey. Is this your first pregnancy?

Thanks Rose. I just want to stay positive as much and as long as I can. I'm so happy to hear you got 3+ on the digi!! I think I'll have to go pick one up to use in a few days.

Edit to add: yes this is our first! :)


----------



## lilesMom

That's fab Mrs rose.

I think I might get another beta done this week 
Its too tempting :)


----------



## DecemberWait

Looks like a lot of us are due December 13th :) I am jealous of you ladies with the old style FRER, I cannot find them anywhere! Here is my test from today, 12dpo.
 



Attached Files:







frer.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## GraceER

Are any of you feeling anxious? I'm a doctor so I know basically all of the things that could possibly go wrong and it's so, so scary. All I want is a healthy Christmas pudding &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## DecemberWait

Yes, I've had 4 M/Cs (3 before my daughter 1 before this pregnancy) so for me it is VERY stressful to get a positive. I just hope this is it! We only want 2 kiddos so it would be so wonderful to get our rainbow and be done <3


----------



## counting

DecemberWait said:


> Looks like a lot of us are due December 13th :) I am jealous of you ladies with the old style FRER, I cannot find them anywhere! Here is my test from today, 12dpo.

Old style? I've never seen one that looks like yours!!


----------



## DecemberWait

counting said:


> DecemberWait said:
> 
> 
> Looks like a lot of us are due December 13th :) I am jealous of you ladies with the old style FRER, I cannot find them anywhere! Here is my test from today, 12dpo.
> 
> Old style? I've never seen one that looks like yours!!Click to expand...

I guess Canada still has the old ones, the ones here in the USA are these terrible curved FRER they suck so much.


----------



## MrsRose168

GraceER said:


> Are any of you feeling anxious? I'm a doctor so I know basically all of the things that could possibly go wrong and it's so, so scary. All I want is a healthy Christmas pudding &#10084;&#65039;

Yes, I'm very anxious! I've never carried a pregnancy to term--had two CPs so I'm super nervous. I am trying to stay as positive as possible though. I just keep thinking that one has to stick at some point! This is the first time I've had dark lines so I'm hoping that's a good sign.

Grace, since you're a doctor, can I get your opinion on something? I think I have a low grade fever (99 degrees) and I'm trying to decide if it's better to take Tylenol to help keep it down or if it'd be better just to let it play out on it's own. Thoughts?


----------



## MrsRose168

DecemberWait said:


> counting said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DecemberWait said:
> 
> 
> Looks like a lot of us are due December 13th :) I am jealous of you ladies with the old style FRER, I cannot find them anywhere! Here is my test from today, 12dpo.
> 
> Old style? I've never seen one that looks like yours!!Click to expand...
> 
> I guess Canada still has the old ones, the ones here in the USA are these terrible curved FRER they suck so much.Click to expand...

FRER has a 2-pack that contains and old FRER and a digital that's available in most stores around here. Have you seen those?


----------



## BabyForIris

Welcome and congrats DecemberWait!!!! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months. Yay for another bump buddy! :) 

Grace im not sure if I'm anxious or just.... Overwhelmed. I'm trying not to focus on all the what ifs. Not because I'm ignorant to all the things that could and can go wrong (I mean just spend one day on this site and read a few peoples signatures! It's heart breaking) but because I really want this to be a great experience. No matter the outcome. 

Hang in there. We can POAS tomorrow and the day after to watch those lines like crazy ladies. :hugs:


----------



## BabyForIris

DecemberWait said:


> Looks like a lot of us are due December 13th :) I am jealous of you ladies with the old style FRER, I cannot find them anywhere! Here is my test from today, 12dpo.

I'm in Canada so we still have access to the flat shaped ones. They have the curved ones as well but I've stayed away from them. :)


----------



## Livvy

Welcome babyforiris and grace!!

I live in the US and our grocery store has both styles FRERs. I love the old ones so only buy those!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Hey lovely ladies. I'm pregnant with #2 due Dec. 10th. Totally unexpected and unplanned, buuuut...here we are. :) Currently mom to a 9 month old (she'll be 9 months on the 7th).


----------



## Bubbles1088

Livvy! I remember you form the July group! Looks like we are both back again!


----------



## DecemberWait

The only old FRER they have here are a single test with a digital so it isn't worth the cost - the new ones suck but at least get the job done I suppose. 

I am having one symptom that I had with my daughter already - really, really bad bloating/gas/indigestion after eating any food at all, and nausea when I'm hungry. I definitely remember this from my pregnancy with her so I hope it's a good sign <3


----------



## GraceER

MrsRose168 said:


> Yes, I'm very anxious! I've never carried a pregnancy to term--had two CPs so I'm super nervous. I am trying to stay as positive as possible though. I just keep thinking that one has to stick at some point! This is the first time I've had dark lines so I'm hoping that's a good sign.
> 
> Grace, since you're a doctor, can I get your opinion on something? I think I have a low grade fever (99 degrees) and I'm trying to decide if it's better to take Tylenol to help keep it down or if it'd be better just to let it play out on it's own. Thoughts?

Well then fingers crossed for both of us. Tylenol is absolutely fine in pregnancy, if you need some please take it! 



BabyForIris said:


> Welcome and congrats DecemberWait!!!! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months. Yay for another bump buddy! :)
> 
> Grace im not sure if I'm anxious or just.... Overwhelmed. I'm trying not to focus on all the what ifs. Not because I'm ignorant to all the things that could and can go wrong (I mean just spend one day on this site and read a few peoples signatures! It's heart breaking) but because I really want this to be a great experience. No matter the outcome.
> 
> Hang in there. We can POAS tomorrow and the day after to watch those lines like crazy ladies. :hugs:

You're so right and that's exactly the attitude I want to take forward. I need to enjoy each day of pregnancy regardless what the next brings. thank you! 



Livvy said:


> Welcome babyforiris and grace!!
> 
> I live in the US and our grocery store has both styles FRERs. I love the old ones so only buy those!

Hello!! gosh this is all so exiting, I'd love to know more about everyone


----------



## Livvy

BUBBLES!!! Oh my gosh so glad you're here! Jrepp is here too from our July group! Isn't this nuts? I for one did not want another one so soon, but at the same time I know babies are a blessing!


----------



## Livvy

Slade will be 9 months on the 12th! Our time tables are almost exactly the same!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Livvy said:


> BUBBLES!!! Oh my gosh so glad you're here! Jrepp is here too from our July group! Isn't this nuts? I for one did not want another one so soon, but at the same time I know babies are a blessing!

Wow that's crazy Jrepp is here too! We weren't planning on this either but I guess life had other plans! &#128513;


----------



## Livvy

So crazy! I thought I wouldn't be as nervous this time around but I am. The uncertainty of it all is nerve-wracking. Are you still bfing?


----------



## CountryMomma

Welcome to all the new ladies, so glad you could join us and congrats! I have added you all to the list on the first page :) 

Currently I feel like a fat cow, I am sooo bloated and uncomfortable.. I just feel like ick. The exhaustion has really started to kick in too, feel tired all day long. This could also be because I cannot get comfortable at night and having been sleeping like crap. My constant hunger has started to taper off.. scares me because thats usually what happens before my MS kicks in.. I just stop feeling hungry. I have started nesting like crazy! I can't stop cleaning and cooking! It is crazy that it has started so early lol I will be going in the morning for my second Beta draw and will hopefully have the results tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## CountryMomma

Oh and yes I have been thinking of baby names! For a girl I like Olivia Elaine or Elaine Marie and for a boy Oliver Howard or Oliver Robert. Elaine, Howard, Marie, and Robert are all family names and I have been set on Oliver for a long time!


----------



## Laroawan

Anyone else done any gender predictors yet?


----------



## CountryMomma

I have done a couple different Chinese gender predictor charts and they all say girl!! I would be over the moon if they were right :)


----------



## Bubbles1088

No I'm not, Livvy. I didn't get to bf for long, but hoping to this time around! Are you?


----------



## faithforbaby

Welcome to all the new comers!!! Congrats! How exciting! 

As for me- I am supppppper tired and have tender boobs, with very mild evening nausea. All different from my daughters pregnancy. &#129300; Loving every minute!


----------



## DecemberWait

Having crazy bad insomnia - I think I need to start trying to go to bed earlier because the last 3 nights I've been up and wide awake after 4am. At least I still get to nap since my daughter still naps but it's hard not being able to fall asleep mostly because I'm bored. I did the Chinese Gender Prediction chart and it predicted girl but last time it predicted boy for my daughter so maybe this time it's a boy  I took a digi this "morning" aka 4am lol it's positive which makes me very happy! I feel like this little bean might be around to stay :)
 



Attached Files:







13dpo.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## DecemberWait

12pm yesterday afternoon vs. 4am this morning :) I test a lot because I've had 4 early losses <3 I'm happy with this progression for sure. Fingers crossed!
 



Attached Files:







12to4.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## GraceER

I barely slept a wink last night and now I'm shattered! I've got nasty right sided Endo pain which is normal for me except now I'm pregnant taking my usual super strong painkillers is filling me with guilt. Rationally I know that there's no evidence that morphine based drugs are harmful in early pregnancy I just find myself worrying, but my pain is too bad for me to cope without them. I'm seeing my GP next week so I can talk to him about getting off them but I know he won't say anything I don't already know. Pregnancy is tough!

In other news my temps are sky high and I feel really hot!! It's really reassuring as I know it means my hormone levels are rising. Fingers crossed this is a sticky little bean xx


----------



## Bubbles1088

DecemberWait those tests look great!

I've been in so much shock. This was not planned at all! We weren't going to start trying til December...but hopefully, we will be having a baby instead. :) 

I'm starting to let myself get excited now that it's sinking in a bit more. I'm super worried though...this part of the pregnancy is so scary!


----------



## Livvy

Agree to everything, bubbles! We were thinking of trying again in December too! Yes I'm still breastfeeding, going to try to as long as possible but it's getting difficult. 

Great progression December! 

Grace so sorry about your endo pain. I hope you don't feel too guilty, you have to stay healthy and sane in order to grow a baby after all. <3


----------



## lilesMom

I got another blood test for hcg this morn.
Now just waiting on results, eekk
Hope things r still going well.
I think they r if tiredness and nausea are my judge :)


----------



## lilesMom

Congrats to all on your preg :)
Happy and healthy one to ye xxx


----------



## DecemberWait

lilesMom said:


> I got another blood test for hcg this morn.
> Now just waiting on results, eekk
> Hope things r still going well.
> I think they r if tiredness and nausea are my judge :)

Good luck with your beta test <3 I think I'm going to wait to get mine until Weds or Thurs. I want to give it a chance to go up - I ran in right away with my daughter when I got a faint BFP and my beta was only 20.3 and I was convinced I'd miscarry...this time I want to just wait a few days and hopefully give it a chance to rise before getting it checked.


----------



## DecemberWait

If this bubba hangs around, which I really hope he/she will, my kids will be 2 years and 9 months apart which I think is a decent gap. Hopefully by then she will be potty trained, sleeping in a toddler bed, etc. We started trying in November for #2 conceived in December and had a M/C in January...I just hope this one is our rainbow <3


----------



## lilesMom

DecemberWait said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> I got another blood test for hcg this morn.
> Now just waiting on results, eekk
> Hope things r still going well.
> I think they r if tiredness and nausea are my judge :)
> 
> Good luck with your beta test <3 I think I'm going to wait to get mine until Weds or Thurs. I want to give it a chance to go up - I ran in right away with my daughter when I got a faint BFP and my beta was only 20.3 and I was convinced I'd miscarry...this time I want to just wait a few days and hopefully give it a chance to rise before getting it checked.Click to expand...

Thanks hon,
I got one done at 11 dpo.
Then again last Tues.
Now today.
If todays is ok, ill stop now :)
Last two looked good thank god.
Hope urs come out great xxx
One on its own doesn't tell much
Will u be getting two done?
Hope both our beans are sticky xxx


----------



## counting

DecemberWait said:


> If this bubba hangs around, which I really hope he/she will, my kids will be 2 years and 9 months apart which I think is a decent gap. Hopefully by then she will be potty trained, sleeping in a toddler bed, etc. We started trying in November for #2 conceived in December and had a M/C in January...I just hope this one is our rainbow <3

My oldest two are 21 months apart, and even at that close an age gap I love it! My oldest was potty trained really early and it just worked really well. Now if this pregnancy works out (I really hope!) There should be right around a 20 month gap between #2 and #3. Similar gap, but I'm not so sure my currently 1 year old will be out if diapers by then, he isn't as keen about the potty, and I was home from 1yr- 19 months old with my oldest, where as I'm working this time so less time to concentrate on potty learning. 

I'm excited though, because I love the age gap for my current littles!


----------



## CountryMomma

I am patiently awaiting the results of my blood tests from friday to this morning.. I have my fingers crossed that my numbers increased how they should! I am also suffering from super bad insomnia.. I will lay and bed and toss and turn all night.. wake up a few times and not be able to go back to sleep, last night I actually had to get up and pee in the middle of the night for the first time.. I am so tired today I can't hardly keep my eyes open.. making getting through school hard.. was already hard enough before the little bub zapped all my energy! My kids are all pretty evenly spaced as far as ages. There is 1 year 11 months between my first and second, 3 years 1 month between my second and third and will be 2 years 9 months in between my third and fourth.


----------



## Caitrin

Hi everyone!

I was just crying last week thinking it was going to be difficult getting pregnant (set up the appt to talk to my obgyn about next steps and everything) but it turns out I just tested too early! Later in the week I felt cramping but had no bleeding and then some sharp pains when I lived a certain way in my sides that I only remembered feeling when I was pregnant with my son. I tested and found out I was pregnant on 4/1 but retested with my SO on 4/2 so that he'd believe me haha.

Edd 12/4. But I have PCOS so I'm not very firm on that side I don't know my cycle lengths. My son will be about 3 years and 4 months apart. He's not potty trained yet though. Definitely hope we can accomplish that before the baby is born!

I have an appointment set up with a certified nurse midwife on.4/25 for my first check up at a birth center. I'm really hoping though that my insurance will cover a midwife so that I can have a waterbirth at home. 

I want to wait to find out the sex after delivery and I'm asked that everyone tells me I'm going to change my mind.

Crazy pregnancy dreams have started. Tired a lot and those weird pelvic pains. Queasy sometimes but it hasn't been bad so far. I'm trying to drink water anytime I think of it and I'm trying to eat a lot of protein. Some bloating too. I'm wondering if I already need to get a pregnant pillow too!

I have a list of names as well but I'm thinking I want to wait to decide until I meet the baby as well.My SO has started taking pictures everyday for the 1SE app watch my belly grow.


----------



## CountryMomma

Welcome Caitrin! So glad you could join us and congrats! I am also tentatively due on dec 4th. My cycles were all over the place before I got my BFP so I have no idea when I conceived.


----------



## lilesMom

Hurry hcg results :)
Hope urs come back great too country xx

Welcome caitrin, glad u got a nice surprise xx

Nausea kicked my butt a bit today,
I ate way too much to keep it at bay 
Made banoffi and and soup and all 
:)


----------



## DecemberWait

It seems I am not the only one with insomnia - but for me it's more that I think I am anxious to get through the first several weeks and it makes it hard for me to sleep at night. I did take about a 1.5 hour nap today so that helped :) I am so lucky my LO still naps for now. Good luck to all of the ladies getting bloodwork - mine is scheduled for tomorrow at 1:30pm eastern time...that way we can get results back before the weekend, and do a repeat lab on Thursday afternoon :)


----------



## CountryMomma

Got the results of my beta from Friday.. 4 weeks 5 days it was 549. That's seems low to me. She had the results from my one this morning but the dr hadn't seen them yet so she couldn't tell me the number so I am not sure on my doubling time yet but still unsure about 549.. All the charts I am looking at say that is kind of low.


----------



## lilesMom

Its still within normal range though isn't it?
Low doesn't matter unless its way below range.
It's doubling time gives better pic.
U getting another done hon? Xx


----------



## lilesMom

Just reread ur post and u had another done
Fingers cross ed for great results xx
Plus u said u weren't entirely sure of dates with long cycles
A few days off would change numbers hugely xx


----------



## hilslo

I agree, it's not the number it's how quickly it doubles so please don't worry. I appreciate its easy for me to say, harder to do but I honestly believe your numbers are fine!

Horrible waiting for info though isn't it? 

I've got the early pregnancy bloat and increased appetite but not much else. I got dizziness with all pregnancies at around 6 weeks (whether they worked out or not) so suspect that is likely to rear its head soon. Makes the tube ride in the morning very slow as I have to get off at every stop. Can't complain though, I'll take dizziness over ms!! Still early days though so who knows what will happen! I just hope it helps me get to 9 months!


----------



## CountryMomma

Yes, I am just waiting for them to call me back and tell me what the second number is.. I will try not to worry until then! And my days could be off so that is true my numbers could be lower if I'm not as far along as I thought


----------



## lilesMom

I get ms and dizzy.
But my dizzy is rare.
I prefer the ms, I hate the dizzy &#55357;&#56885;
But totally agree id prefer both to the alternative xx

Country keep us in the loop
Crossing my fingers and toes xx


----------



## MrsRose168

Country, I hope they get you your results today! That number sounds pretty normal to me.

Afm, I've been really sick with an upper respiratory infection that I caught from DH. It was going around his small office and of course I got it. I'm so achey!


----------



## CountryMomma

Just got off he phone with my dr office and they didn't give me an exact number but said my second draw was up over 1900!! That's means it more than doubled in 48 hours! Yay! They scheduled me for an ultrasound on Wednesday to see the little bean! Went on and did the calculation and my doubling time was 37 hours :)


----------



## DecemberWait

Yay! Congrats CountryMomma!


----------



## MrsRose168

CountryMomma said:


> Just got off he phone with my dr office and they didn't give me an exact number but said my second draw was up over 1900!! That's means it more than doubled in 48 hours! Yay! They scheduled me for an ultrasound on Wednesday to see the little bean! Went on and did the calculation and my doubling time was 37 hours :)

Great news!!:happydance:


----------



## Livvy

Welcome Caitrin!!

So glad to hear that country!! Also, forgot to mention that my name is Olivia and my sister's middle name is Elaine so I like your name idea!! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsRose168

Livvy said:


> Welcome Caitrin!!
> 
> So glad to hear that country!! Also, forgot to mention that my name is Olivia and my sister's middle name is Elaine so I like your name idea!! :thumbup:

Olivia is my top pick for a girl name! I think it's so pretty!


----------



## CountryMomma

I have always loved the name Olivia and DH wouldn't let me name our DD that but if we have another girl I am getting my Olivia!


----------



## Livvy

Aww, thank you Mrsrose and country! I like it, can't complain :) it was funny, in our July thread from last year one of the mamas (without knowing my real name) named her daughter Olivia Ann which is my name!! So fun!


----------



## faithforbaby

I like the name discussion!! We have Ella Victoria or Quinn Victoria for a girl and Lucas Daniel for a boy :)


----------



## Laroawan

We are liking Hazel Elizabeth and Imogen Mae right now for girls. Boys we like Rowan Noble and Link not set on middle names for any of them yet.


----------



## Livvy

If ours is a girl, 99% chance she will be Jade as we both love that name. Ironic as we already have a Slade!! Jade Annabel probably, Annabel after my grandma who passed. She is the only grandparent I was/am close to. :( 

Boys are trickier... We really haven't liked many of the same boys' names from the get go. We do have 4 we like but no middle name ideas. The 4 are Elijah, Dante, Roman, and Jackson. Jackson is probably my favorite but I don't like how common it is! Maybe we should just go with Jack.


----------



## counting

My test from tonight ~17dpo I think. Thoughts? Beat the control but not by much.


----------



## counting

Picture would have helped! Oops...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160404_200532.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Laroawan

Looks good counting. That's a strong line. I'm waiting for Wednesday to take my last frer which will be 5 weeks or 21 dpo. I used my other one at 14dpo and it was almost as strong as control line but not quite.


----------



## GraceER

I got a little scared because my temp dropped but I think my line has progressed nicely! AF would be due today which is why I'm a bit jumpy.


----------



## lilesMom

CountryMomma said:


> Just got off he phone with my dr office and they didn't give me an exact number but said my second draw was up over 1900!! That's means it more than doubled in 48 hours! Yay! They scheduled me for an ultrasound on Wednesday to see the little bean! Went on and did the calculation and my doubling time was 37 hours :)

Hurray xxx


----------



## emmadaisy

Hi ladies, got my bfp :bfp: last night, very early days, going off my dates I will be due 14th Dec (mil birthday)
Hope little jelly bean sticks. Xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

Congrats xxx


----------



## GraceER

counting said:


> Picture would have helped! Oops...

Haha I forgot to post mine too! Here it is. Today's is the bottom one.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Nina83

I had some brown spotting yesterday. Nothing much, but just enough to make me freak out.
Plus I'm feeling a bit better- nausea wise.
I'm so anxious, I don't know if I should get a scan this evening for reassurance or just wait it out until Friday.


----------



## faithforbaby

Nina83 said:


> I had some brown spotting yesterday. Nothing much, but just enough to make me freak out.
> Plus I'm feeling a bit better- nausea wise.
> I'm so anxious, I don't know if I should get a scan this evening for reassurance or just wait it out until Friday.

 As long as it is brown, I wouldn't get to shook up!  I had that with my last pregnancy. We both have our scan on Friday! I am getting so excited!


----------



## faithforbaby

emmadaisy said:


> Hi ladies, got my bfp :bfp: last night, very early days, going off my dates I will be due 14th Dec (mil birthday)
> Hope little jelly bean sticks. Xxxx

Congrats, and welcome! How cool, to be due on your birthday!


----------



## MrsRose168

GraceER said:


> I got a little scared because my temp dropped but I think my line has progressed nicely! AF would be due today which is why I'm a bit jumpy.

I've read not to temp after you get a bfp bc your temps can be all over the place and cause unnecessary worry. I temped for a week after and got a dip and just decided to stop after that...there's no point.


----------



## MrsRose168

emmadaisy said:


> Hi ladies, got my bfp :bfp: last night, very early days, going off my dates I will be due 14th Dec (mil birthday)
> Hope little jelly bean sticks. Xxxx

Welcome and congrats!


----------



## MrsRose168

Nina83 said:


> I had some brown spotting yesterday. Nothing much, but just enough to make me freak out.
> Plus I'm feeling a bit better- nausea wise.
> I'm so anxious, I don't know if I should get a scan this evening for reassurance or just wait it out until Friday.

I'm sure you're fine but completely understand your worry. I also have my first ultrasound on Friday! I can't wait!


----------



## MrsRose168

Jezika, how are you? Haven't heard from you in a while. Hope everything is okay.


----------



## Bubbles1088

So glad your numbers are looking good, Country! 

Those lines look great, Counting!

Welcome and congrats, Emma! :)

So I got PPD pretty bad with my daughter, and am now having to come off my antidepressant since I'm pregnant. Not excited about it. I missed it for a good chunk of the day once and got sick to my stomach, diarrhea, etc. And now I have to start taking it every other day. Today is my first day. Hopefully it won't be too bad.


----------



## BabyForIris

Country - wow fantastic numbers! Congrats!! That's such a relief. :)

Emma - welcome and congrats! H&H 9 months. 

Nina - let's hope that spotting stays away from now on. I would be panicked too. FX

Rose - Funny FF told me today to stop tracking temps etc and suggested I move over to the pregnancy monitor. I think I'll take the advice 

Jez - yay you're here too! Come say hi when you have a moment! Hope you're feeling less anxious now. I know how scary it's been for you (I'm a shameless stalker) :blush:

AFM- 14DPO today. Symptom wise I'm doing really well. Slight queasy feeling when I got up. Which was early cause I needed to pee SO bad. I did another FRER to check progression and also did a digital (first I've ever used..those things are massive!) I've got one more FRER and one more digital. I'll do the last FRER in 2 days to check again and I'll do the last digital next week. 

Pretty excited with my line!!! :happydance:


----------



## lilesMom

Hope its not too difficult to get off the tablets bubbles.
Fingers crossed it goes smoothly for u xxx 

Brown spotting usually isn't too worrying.
But I totally understand not liking seeing it!!
If it was me id ring to go sooner
Just cos of my history and for peace of mind 
Hugs
Hope its stopped xxx


----------



## DecemberWait

Nina- Brown spotting is old blood though I know anything other than nothing in terms of spotting is worrying - maybe if it happens again just consult with your OB and maybe get some bloodwork done? With my daughter I had some brown spotting my progesterone was a little low and so I went on vaginal suppositories and I never had issues with spotting again.

Bubbles - I also had PPD with my LO she was really badly colic and I had issues properly bonding due to her constant screaming and my failure to BF her...took me a long time to get over it I still have issues with depression that I work hard to keep in check, partially connected to my mom's death - she died last year. 

Lovely lines ladies. Here's mine from today. I'm 14dpo. I go for progesterone and my first beta hcg today - my doctor wanted me in sooner than I had planned because I needed progesterone suppositories with my daughter. 

Symptoms right now are slightly tender breasts, metallic taste in mouth, bloating and INSOMNIA...really bad insomnia. I don't remember this with my daughter but I welcome any and all symptoms as it helps to reassure me :)
 



Attached Files:







allmylove.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Blessedbaby

wow a December group already ... congrats to all the ladies expecting their snowflakes


----------



## MrsRose168

Bubbles1088 said:


> So glad your numbers are looking good, Country!
> 
> Those lines look great, Counting!
> 
> Welcome and congrats, Emma! :)
> 
> So I got PPD pretty bad with my daughter, and am now having to come off my antidepressant since I'm pregnant. Not excited about it. I missed it for a good chunk of the day once and got sick to my stomach, diarrhea, etc. And now I have to start taking it every other day. Today is my first day. Hopefully it won't be too bad.

I used to take Lexapro for anxiety and I started weaning off of it several months ago. I slowly reduced the amount I took and that eventually turned into taking it every other day, etc until I finally got off. I was surprised how long it took for the "brain zaps" to go away. Those drugs are no joke!


----------



## Bubbles1088

MrsRose168 said:


> Bubbles1088 said:
> 
> 
> So glad your numbers are looking good, Country!
> 
> Those lines look great, Counting!
> 
> Welcome and congrats, Emma! :)
> 
> So I got PPD pretty bad with my daughter, and am now having to come off my antidepressant since I'm pregnant. Not excited about it. I missed it for a good chunk of the day once and got sick to my stomach, diarrhea, etc. And now I have to start taking it every other day. Today is my first day. Hopefully it won't be too bad.
> 
> I used to take Lexapro for anxiety and I started weaning off of it several months ago. I slowly reduced the amount I took and that eventually turned into taking it every other day, etc until I finally got off. I was surprised how long it took for the "brain zaps" to go away. Those drugs are no joke!Click to expand...

Rose, yeah I'm not looking forward to it. I'm anxious just thinking about going to work today and dealing with the anxiety and stomach issues. 

I have my pregnancy confirmation appt with my OB today. All they will probably do is a test and an exam, and book my 10 week appt where we will try to find a heartbeat. :)

All of this is still slowly sinking in. It's so hard to wrap my head around it. We are having a very hard time financially and are making a huge move at the end of May so adding pregnancy to the mix is really going to make things interesting. I'm slowly letting myself get excited though and my DH is excited but worried about money, as he should be.


----------



## lilesMom

Another hour and 43 mins till I can ring for my beta
Not that I'm counting or anything :)


----------



## stiletto_mom

Mine may also change depending on what the ultrasound says on the 20th. EDD is December 3. Please add me! Thanks!

We miscarried 40 days ago, so I was really surprised when we got our BFP before m first period. I'm super cautious about getting attached to this one, but I don't want to cheat it out of it's due excitement if he/she is here to stay.


----------



## CountryMomma

Welcome emmadaisy and stiletto_mom! Congrats and so glad you could join us. I will get you both added to the list!


----------



## CountryMomma

I am so tired today.. I can just not sleep at night. My hips and back are already giving me fits and making it even harder to sleep. Not feeling very hungry lately either but having some cramps and just feeling icky all around. Can't wait for my scan tomorrow though!


----------



## Caitrin

Welcome emmadaisy and stiletto_mom! 

I had some pains in my stomach yesterday that made me nervous but no bleeding. I think it was because I was lifting heavy things at work. Everything is happening so much sooner this pregnancy. If it happens again tonight I'll ask to move to a different section. Another woman worked the same area and she's 37 weeks. I don't know how she did it. I've still got till the 25th for my first appointment to see everything is going well...time can't go by quickly enough!

I.also haven't been feeling much nausea but I've been really focused on eating protein every couple hours and drinking lots of water...So maybe that's why? Hopefully it's not a bad sign.


----------



## Livvy

Welcome Emma and stiletto!! So glad to have you here!!

Lines are all looking great, ladies!! 

I was super sore when I woke up this morning... Haven't really been having any symptoms except for a TINY bit nauseous in the morning and being thirstier than normal. 5 weeks tomorrow, baby will be the size of a peppercorn. :cloud9: it's crazy how fast they grow in the early weeks!! In a week they go from peppercorn to blueberry!


----------



## counting

stiletto_mom said:


> Mine may also change depending on what the ultrasound says on the 20th. EDD is December 3. Please add me! Thanks!
> 
> We miscarried 40 days ago, so I was really surprised when we got our BFP before m first period. I'm super cautious about getting attached to this one, but I don't want to cheat it out of it's due excitement if he/she is here to stay.

It's been 46/47 days since my MC. It's hard wanting to be so excited, but not wanting to get too attached in case you lose them. I know the feeling. I also got abfp before a period.


----------



## lilesMom

Bloods back at nearly 9500
Anything over 8000 would hve been fine &#65533;&#65533;
Hurray &#65533;&#65533;
Hopefully I'm getting a rainbow bub :)


----------



## MrsRose168

lilesMom said:


> Bloods back at nearly 9500
> Anything over 8000 would hve been fine &#65533;&#65533;
> Hurray &#65533;&#65533;
> Hopefully I'm getting a rainbow bub :)

Yay!:happydance:


----------



## DecemberWait

lilesMom said:


> Bloods back at nearly 9500
> Anything over 8000 would hve been fine &#65533;&#65533;
> Hurray &#65533;&#65533;
> Hopefully I'm getting a rainbow bub :)

Yay congrats! I just got my first draw done today, should have results tomorrow...then if they look promising I will go back Thursday for a redraw. Awesome number, lilesMom!


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks Mrs rose xxx

Thanks Dec wait.
Hope ur results come out great too xxx


----------



## Jwag

So far estimated due date of December 11


----------



## Livvy

Welcome jwag!!

Congrats lilesmom!! So exciting! 

Bought a maternity swimsuit a few hours ago! Makes me more excited. :)


----------



## hilslo

Welcome Emmafaisy, stiletto and jwag! Our group is growing fast &#128512;

I can't wait for those first scan pics to come in!!! I need to book in for one (to rule out another ectopic) but I'm too chicken. I love the idea of potential reassurance but get so scared beforehand!!

Nina - brown blood sounds okay! Hopefully you can get to see a little flickering heartbeat on Friday!

Lilesmom - great numbers! Whoop whoop!

GraceER - I had a big dip in temp on days 17 & 18 dpo and was terrified. On day 19 it went back up so I put my thermometer away quickly!!!

Anyone else find they are a bit short of breath in the morning? Nothing scary, just feels like I'm not able to take in as much air as usual when I breathe in. Might not be pregnancy related but odd!!!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Hilslo, being out of breath was a sign last time and i am noticing it this time as well. Just from talking sometimes or singing will get me gasping.


----------



## MrsRose168

Bubbles1088 said:


> Hilslo, being out of breath was a sign last time and i am noticing it this time as well. Just from talking sometimes or singing will get me gasping.

Yep, me too!


----------



## MUMOF5

Had my early scan yesterday and little bean is in the uterus and measuring as it should, so far so good &#128513;. Symptoms are:- serious bloating ( can't do trousers up!), dizziness, hunger pains but eating loads, insomnia (despite being totally shattered) and boobs still pretty sore. Can't work out how to attach my scan pic, anyone help??


----------



## hilslo

Yeay Momof5!!!! Can't wait to see it! You have to change to being on the desktop site (button at the bottom of the page) then there should be a paper clip icon you can choose which will allow you to attach photos. At least that's the theory. I've just failed trying to add a ticker to my signature so maybe don't follow my instructions!!!

Bubbles, MrsRose - thank you! Glad it's not just me! &#128515;


----------



## MrsRose168

MUMOF5 said:


> Had my early scan yesterday and little bean is in the uterus and measuring as it should, so far so good &#128513;. Symptoms are:- serious bloating ( can't do trousers up!), dizziness, hunger pains but eating loads, insomnia (despite being totally shattered) and boobs still pretty sore. Can't work out how to attach my scan pic, anyone help??

How exciting! I'm getting nervous about the u/s on Friday :/


----------



## Livvy

Can't wait to see it mum!! You have to "go advanced" and click the paper clip like she said. :)

Glad I'm not the only one who's been having trouble sleeping! It's making me super tired during the day.


----------



## faithforbaby

MUMOF5 said:


> Had my early scan yesterday and little bean is in the uterus and measuring as it should, so far so good &#128513;. Symptoms are:- serious bloating ( can't do trousers up!), dizziness, hunger pains but eating loads, insomnia (despite being totally shattered) and boobs still pretty sore. Can't work out how to attach my scan pic, anyone help??

 Awesome! I am feeling super bloated as well. I am totally OK with though! &#128521;


----------



## Livvy

We went to the zoo yesterday and it was crazy-- from walking around all day my pelvis and lower stomach ligaments were super sore just like it felt when I was waddling around late in my last pregnancy!! Crazy how my body remembers that already!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Hey guys! Everything went great. Waited forever...I was there for over 2 hours! But once I saw the NP (who just so happened to be the one who got me committed to the psych hospital for PPD after Ashlyn was born...she didn't remember me though) everything went very quickly. I have a viability scan on the 25th to get a better idea of my due date since my cycles are so long. I didn't get one with Ashlyn, but my cycles were much more normal then.

Oh! And I asked for prenatals and they gave me a TON of samples. :D


----------



## CountryMomma

I am having the same problem Livvy, my hips are absolutely killing me! I had problems with my hips with all of my pregnancies (the reason I was induced earlywith my last two). I can't sleep or sit for very long and mine just ache constantly.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Livvy said:


> We went to the zoo yesterday and it was crazy-- from walking around all day my pelvis and lower stomach ligaments were super sore just like it felt when I was waddling around late in my last pregnancy!! Crazy how my body remembers that already!

I was talking to the NP about this today, about how crazy it is that our bodies just know exactly what to do now!


----------



## Livvy

It's so nuts!! I'm glad your appointment went well, bubbles. I think I'm going to call my doctor tomorrow and see when they want to see me.


----------



## Jezika

MrsRose and BabyForIris, bless ya for asking after me, and Iris I'm so happy you're in the group too!

I've been AWOL due to being busy with school and work. It's also been a great distractor for just passing the days. I've been on a bit of a roller coaster with something new to worry about every day. Like how my sore breasts sometimes go away for a few days or are fuller on some days than others (anyone else had that?) and sharp pains in what seems my left ovary AND right ovary (at different times). No spotting or cramping, though. I still have a really, really sore lower back, nearly for a week now, but doc thinks it's mechanical rather than sign of impending miscarriage because it's relieved when I shift to certain positions. Tell me these things are normal, guys!

I have doc appt on Monday to get referral for bloods and maybe u/s.


----------



## Jrepp

Hi ladies! Sorry I've only posted the one time. It's been crazy around here trying to juggle an 8 month old and morning sickness. I see a few familiar faces from the July 2015 group! I went in for betas on the first and it was 28. They had me a bit nervous because they said it was lower than they want to see. But it was only 11 dpo so if say it was okay. On Sunday they did a repeat draw and my level jumped to 116 (doubling in 23 hours). I took a CB digi and it came back as 2-3, so levels are at the very least in the 200-300 range a day later. Aside from the occasional cramping and fatigue, the only other symptoms are severe nausea and sensitive nips. 

Oh and my due date is December 12


----------



## MUMOF5

Thanks ladies, ok so let me introduce you to my little bean &#128513;. Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MrsRose168

Jezika said:


> MrsRose and BabyForIris, bless ya for asking after me, and Iris I'm so happy you're in the group too!
> 
> I've been AWOL due to being busy with school and work. It's also been a great distractor for just passing the days. I've been on a bit of a roller coaster with something new to worry about every day. Like how my sore breasts sometimes go away for a few days or are fuller on some days than others (anyone else had that?) and sharp pains in what seems my left ovary AND right ovary (at different times). No spotting or cramping, though. I still have a really, really sore lower back, nearly for a week now, but doc thinks it's mechanical rather than sign of impending miscarriage because it's relieved when I shift to certain positions. Tell me these things are normal, guys!
> 
> I have doc appt on Monday to get referral for bloods and maybe u/s.

Glad everything is okay! I'm experiencing the same things and I've read over and over again that symptoms come and go so I just try to tell myself that when I start to feel worried. I know it's hard though! Have you thought about seeing a chiropractor for your back?


----------



## Livvy

MUMOF5 said:


> Thanks ladies, ok so let me introduce you to my little bean &#128513;. Xx

Aww hi little one!


----------



## BabyForIris

Mumof5 - beautful scan. So exciting. Omg I can't wait to have a scan myself!

Jrepp - awesome news on the blood results!

Jez - I'll be honest. My boobs usually kill right up to AF. And they did hurt right up to 12DPO when I found out and haven't hurt since. Granted they are still big but no more hurting. And I'm getting no to minimal symptoms. No morning sickness yet (still early for me though!) and I only had mild cramping 12DPO and 13DPO. Nothing since. Hopefully that makes you feel a tiny bit better. From everything I see people posting symptoms come and go. Keep us posted on the back pain and if you get your bloods done or an u/s!! :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

Jezika all your symptoms sound normal
I hve them too.
I was getting worried about ectopic 
Until my pain switched sides :)
Think its ligament pain 
My back is killing me on the right side of my butt today
Feels like a pulled muscle .


----------



## lilesMom

Mumof5 hurray for great scan.
Welcome new peeps.
I'm finding it hard to keep up with everyone :)
Xx


----------



## emmadaisy

I'm petrified finding out so early I'm going to loose jelly bean, Ive worked out from my dates I'm 4 weeks today, my cycle is only 24 days so bit messed up lol, I've done another test today and although it's still positive I expected it to be darker than it is, left one is Monday evening, right one is just now, and yes I can see a difference but not as much as thought?
 



Attached Files:







20160406_153358.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## stiletto_mom

emmadaisy said:


> I'm petrified finding out so early I'm going to loose jelly bean, Ive worked out from my dates I'm 4 weeks today, my cycle is only 24 days so bit messed up lol, I've done another test today and although it's still positive I expected it to be darker than it is, left one is Monday evening, right one is just now, and yes I can see a difference but not as much as thought?

I'm in the same boat. Everytime my symptoms stop, I freak out.

The one on the right is definitely darker.


----------



## emmadaisy

stiletto_mom said:


> emmadaisy said:
> 
> 
> I'm petrified finding out so early I'm going to loose jelly bean, Ive worked out from my dates I'm 4 weeks today, my cycle is only 24 days so bit messed up lol, I've done another test today and although it's still positive I expected it to be darker than it is, left one is Monday evening, right one is just now, and yes I can see a difference but not as much as thought?
> 
> I'm in the same boat. Everytime my symptoms stop, I freak out.
> 
> The one on the right is definitely darker.Click to expand...

I'm definatley having symptoms, peeing loads, boobs kill and feel huge and I'm not a small chested ladies to start with lol lots of aching in tummy, heartburn. Xxx


----------



## counting

I have my first set of bloods today. I'm so nervous.


----------



## MrsRose168

emmadaisy said:


> I'm petrified finding out so early I'm going to loose jelly bean, Ive worked out from my dates I'm 4 weeks today, my cycle is only 24 days so bit messed up lol, I've done another test today and although it's still positive I expected it to be darker than it is, left one is Monday evening, right one is just now, and yes I can see a difference but not as much as thought?

Your progression looks great!


----------



## GraceER

emmadaisy said:


> Hi ladies, got my bfp :bfp: last night, very early days, going off my dates I will be due 14th Dec (mil birthday)
> Hope little jelly bean sticks. Xxxx

welcome and congratulations!! You're exactly one day behind me &#55357;&#56833;


hilslo said:


> GraceER - I had a big dip in temp on days 17 & 18 dpo and was terrified. On day 19 it went back up so I put my thermometer away quickly!!!

 You're totally right, I need to stop temping but it's like an addiction. My thermometer will be going into a box in my wardrobe later so I can't be tempted - I know I'm pregnant and the last thing I need is the stress of temp drops. 



emmadaisy said:


> I'm petrified finding out so early I'm going to loose jelly bean

Oh me too. I found out at 12dpo and after the amazing exhilaration I was so so anxious and scared that it might not work out. I've decided now though to love bean and be grateful today and enjoy being pregnant right now. We can't know the future and we can't protect ourselves from pain by holding back. I've chosen to tell a handful of my closest friends for moral support during these rocky early days.

I feel great today at 4+1. I'm still waking up at night - I'm just too excited to stay asleep! I woke up this morning with my boobs feeling just a little swollen, sore and sensitive. Enough to remind me I'm pregnant but without being unpleasant! Also having lots of backache, some pulling sensations and a few little cramps. I'm really enjoying it all! it's such a special time. :blush:


----------



## Caitrin

I.didn't think I was having any boob symptoms when I realized this morning that I have to put on my bra every day because they feel do heavy...when normally I'd go braless as much as possible. I really hope they don't grow much :/


----------



## Livvy

Oh man, and when the milk comes in... Bam! Huuuuge boobies! Hehe. 

Emma your lines look fabulous. Try not to stress Hun xx 

I almost threw up earlier... Was a little nauseous then opened the cupboard at my great aunt's house for some tea bags and was hit by such a strong medicinal smell that I dry heaved. Was holding my baby so very glad I didn't actually throw up!! That was very unpleasant. I had NO nausea with my son so this is very new to me.


----------



## lauralynn3boy

I got my BFP yesterday at 10dpo! First cycle on soy isoflavones after TTC for almost 3 years! I am still in shock. Thankful I found info on SI. I am Due Dec. 17 based on ov date.


----------



## MrsRose168

lauralynn3boy said:


> I got my BFP yesterday at 10dpo! First cycle on soy isoflavones after TTC for almost 3 years! I am still in shock. Thankful I found info on SI. I am Due Dec. 17 based on ov date.

Congrats and welcome!


----------



## Livvy

Welcome Laura!! Dec. 17 is my bday!


----------



## counting

I'm super nauseous right now. This makes me very happy. Had my first set of bloods done today. Next is Saturday. I'm incredibly nervous and scared. I'll probably get results early next week. I just want everything to be alright. Last bloods I got were in February, when I found out we'd lost the last one. It's hard not to worry, but it's all out of my hands now.


----------



## hilslo

Livvy said:


> I almost threw up earlier... Was a little nauseous then opened the cupboard at my great aunt's house for some tea bags and was hit by such a strong medicinal smell that I dry heaved. Was holding my baby so very glad I didn't actually throw up!! That was very unpleasant. I had NO nausea with my son so this is very new to me.

Snap! Kicked in for me today as well. Like you, I never got it with my son so maybe we'll both have girls this time!


----------



## hilslo

lauralynn3boy said:


> I got my BFP yesterday at 10dpo! First cycle on soy isoflavones after TTC for almost 3 years! I am still in shock. Thankful I found info on SI. I am Due Dec. 17 based on ov date.

Brilliant news - congratulations and welcome!!!!


----------



## CountryMomma

Hey ladies! Just got done with my scan and everything looks good! :) Still didn't see baby but did see a gestational sac and according to the measurements of that I am actually 5 weeks and 2 days instead of 5 weeks 3 days and my due date is Dec 5th. I am going to wait until I get another scan and they do a C to R measurement. She said measuring the sac is more of an estimate. So glad to see that sac and know everything is going perfect!


----------



## Livvy

I would love a girl hilslo-- but I would love another boy too :) 

Congrats on the good scan country!! I feel a little behind. I did schedule my first appointment today for the 20th but I won't get a scan till 12 weeks.


----------



## MrsRose168

CountryMomma said:


> Hey ladies! Just got done with my scan and everything looks good! :) Still didn't see baby but did see a gestational sac and according to the measurements of that I am actually 5 weeks and 2 days instead of 5 weeks 3 days and my due date is Dec 5th. I am going to wait until I get another scan and they do a C to R measurement. She said measuring the sac is more of an estimate. So glad to see that sac and know everything is going perfect!

Congrats! When is your nex scan?


----------



## CountryMomma

Your not behind Livvy, I only had this scan because of the bleeding I had. Normally I wouldn't get my first one until 8 weeks I think. MrsRose - I have another appointment for the 14th and think I will probably get another scan then! I did the calculations and it looks like I ovulated on CD 16. We were lucky we DTD twice that day but hadn't BD for 4 days before then!


----------



## Bubbles1088

I'm having some nausea today too. At work, someone took brownies out of the oven and I gagged. I wonder if this pregnancy will be like the one with Ashlyn and I'll be averted to sweets for most of the first tri?


----------



## lauralynn3boy

Livvy said:


> Welcome Laura!! Dec. 17 is my bday!

How do you like your birthday being so close to Christmas? My brothers is Christmas Day and I feel bad for him because he never really gets his day. I am just ecstatic to be preggo I don't really care when anymore! :)


----------



## Laroawan

Hi ladies. I have my first appointment tomorrow so hoping everything goes well. I am expecting they will want to send me for bloodwork and possibly a dating ultrasound because I am still in the same cycle as my misscarriage without af in between. I am very happy with my test progression though so feeling like this could be my sticky bean. The test is from this morning at 5 weeks. Last time I lost my bean at 5w 1d so a little nervous but my lines never got this dark last time and I was already cramping a few days before. Fxed.
 



Attached Files:







20160406_081213.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## stiletto_mom

Laroawan said:


> Hi ladies. I have my first appointment tomorrow so hoping everything goes well. I am expecting they will want to send me for bloodwork and possibly a dating ultrasound because I am still in the same cycle as my misscarriage without af in between. I am very happy with my test progression though so feeling like this could be my sticky bean. The test is from this morning at 5 weeks. Last time I lost my bean at 5w 1d so a little nervous but my lines never got this dark last time and I was already cramping a few days before. Fxed.

Same here!! Hoping for our sticky beans!! :thumbup: Let us know how it goes!


----------



## MrsRose168

Laroawan said:


> Hi ladies. I have my first appointment tomorrow so hoping everything goes well. I am expecting they will want to send me for bloodwork and possibly a dating ultrasound because I am still in the same cycle as my misscarriage without af in between. I am very happy with my test progression though so feeling like this could be my sticky bean. The test is from this morning at 5 weeks. Last time I lost my bean at 5w 1d so a little nervous but my lines never got this dark last time and I was already cramping a few days before. Fxed.

Good luck tomorrow! I'm sure everything will be just fine :hugs:


----------



## CountryMomma

I literally just ate ice cream and pickles..


----------



## Livvy

Haha country that's hilarious! 

Good luck tomorrow Laroawan! Make sure you let us know how it goes!

Lauralynn, I love it, makes December the best month!! My family was always super good about not combining my birthday and Christmas presents though, and that makes all the difference.


----------



## Livvy

Also, last time in my July group we guessed what we would be having and put either a :pink: or a :blue: in front of our names on the front page... Then got to see if we were right later :D does that sound fun?? I mean I'd probably wait a few weeks before guessing bc I have no idea atm, but still. With my DS I had like 5 dreams the baby was a boy, and he was, so I'm waiting for a gender dream!!


----------



## GraceER

Livvy said:


> Also, last time in my July group we guessed what we would be having and put either a :pink: or a :blue: in front of our names on the front page... Then got to see if we were right later :D does that sound fun?? I mean I'd probably wait a few weeks before guessing bc I have no idea atm, but still. With my DS I had like 5 dreams the baby was a boy, and he was, so I'm waiting for a gender dream!!

That sounds like fun! I was trying to guess based on the gender selection rules and which days we ended up DTD before O day. I think there's a slightly higher probability of a girl because we did O-3 and O-1 but on the one closest to O DH had already ahem, "released" his sperm earlier in the day. So I think more lady sperm from O-3 would have hung around without much fresh meat to compete. I would be happy either way but I'd be over the moon with a girl. We'll see!!

I bought two clearblue digitals yesterday so I could reassure myself things are progressing and they are! I'll do the other in a week to get the 3+ weeks.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MUMOF5

Gender guessing sounds like fun. We aren't going to find out though so have to wait till the arrival. At the moment I'm leaning more towards boy, mainly because I haven't gone off coffee yet, which I did early on when I was carrying my girls. So arm im guessing boy &#128153;. Xx


----------



## Caitrin

I'd love to gender guess. I'm also waiting for the baby's arrival. I want a girl but I keep referring to the baby as if the baby is a he so I'm thinking boy.


----------



## emmadaisy

hilslo said:


> Livvy said:
> 
> 
> I almost threw up earlier... Was a little nauseous then opened the cupboard at my great aunt's house for some tea bags and was hit by such a strong medicinal smell that I dry heaved. Was holding my baby so very glad I didn't actually throw up!! That was very unpleasant. I had NO nausea with my son so this is very new to me.
> 
> Snap! Kicked in for me today as well. Like you, I never got it with my son so maybe we'll both have girls this time!Click to expand...


Sorry to yell you I had extreme sickness with both my boys lol and my sister who had a girl had nothing!! Xx


----------



## Nina83

Livvy said:


> Also, last time in my July group we guessed what we would be having and put either a :pink: or a :blue: in front of our names on the front page... Then got to see if we were right later :D does that sound fun?? I mean I'd probably wait a few weeks before guessing bc I have no idea atm, but still. With my DS I had like 5 dreams the baby was a boy, and he was, so I'm waiting for a gender dream!!

Yup! Love that idea!
Both DH and myself have a strong feeling it's another girl (If going by when we conceived- it should be a girl- but that wasn't done on purpose! I just didn't feel like DTD after the +OPK)


----------



## lauralynn3boy

Livvy said:


> Also, last time in my July group we guessed what we would be having and put either a :pink: or a :blue: in front of our names on the front page... Then got to see if we were right later :D does that sound fun?? I mean I'd probably wait a few weeks before guessing bc I have no idea atm, but still. With my DS I had like 5 dreams the baby was a boy, and he was, so I'm waiting for a gender dream!!

That would be fun! You all should do it! :) 
I don't think I can because my dreams were never reliable and if I were to believe I was having a girl I am afraid I would be sad if it was a boy. So, I am just planning on boy #4. Which is fine with me because I have prepared for boy #4 and I wouldn't have tried to get pregnant if I wasn't at peace. Not that it will be easy to hear boy #4 because my desire for a girl is still there but I will be happy either way. I have been waiting a long time to have #4 also so I am over the moon happy right now!! :)


----------



## Nina83

Welcome to all the newbies!!!

I'm having a hard time keeping up LOL!
My nausea is bad bleh. I find that I'm on the verge of tears when I'm queasy, but then when I suddenly feel fine I'm wondering were its gone to (as if that indicates weather or not everything is OK).
Pregnant mush brain anyone?

We have our first US tomorrow, I'm so nervous! We're bringing Abigail with us because DH's parents can't come to watch her. I hope she'll be OK. Maybe the Doctor will give her a plastic speculum to play with :rofl:


----------



## MrsRose168

I love that game, Livvy--very fun! I'm thinking ours is a boy.

Nina, my ultrasound is tomorrow too! I'm so excited but also really nervous.


----------



## DecemberWait

Still testing, and can't help but compare my tests to the tests from my M/C in January. I feel like it's progressing faster this time in terms of intensity/darkness. I just hope this baby sticks, I am getting my first betas back today and getting a redraw later that I will hopefully have results from before the weekend.

M/C tests are on the left, current pregnancy on the right.

It's hard because in January my tests darkened fast, beat the control line really well 2 days in a row and then suddenly got lighter. My betas even doubled in less than 48 hours. So I am really stressed this time.
 



Attached Files:







jantorainbow.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Livvy

I'm sorry you're stressed December, I know it's so hard. :hugs: it really is a waiting game. Try to keep yourself distracted if you can. <3

Mum and Caitrin, we are team yellow till deliver too! Last time I guessed boy and it was :cloud9: I really really wanted a boy too! So I'm 1 for 1 so far ;) I'll hold out my prediction for a couple weeks but then I'll be ready to guess! Maybe country can add our guesses to the first page as we make them!


----------



## Livvy

Glad things are progressing Grace!! I have one more digi that I'm going to take tomorrow probably.


----------



## BabyForIris

Well I used my last FRER today (16DPO). 

That will be the last of my progression pics I think. The line is darker for sure. And ALMOST as dark as the control line. 

You guys think it looks ok? I've got one last digi that I'm saving to use next week. Hoping that will tell me 4+ at that point. 

Also made an appointment to see my doctor on Monday. Both excited and very nervous. 

Welcome to all the newbies! H&H 9 months to you all!


----------



## GraceER

BabyForIris said:


> Well I used my last FRER today (16DPO).
> 
> That will be the last of my progression pics I think. The line is darker for sure. And ALMOST as dark as the control line.
> 
> You guys think it looks ok!

No I think it looks great! It's nice to see how my lines would look if I had extra FRERs but I chose to just get digis . I'm planning to do my other one next Thursday so I'm clearly within 5 weeks and not borderline. I hope we both see that 3+! 

I've had more cramping today. I got a little scared as it's feeling like mild AF cramps but my cervix is tightly closed and soft. I hope I can convince my OH to let us get an early scan, I'm calm and happy but still think a lot about little bean and hope it's ok.


----------



## MrsRose168

Iris, December--your lines look just beautiful!


----------



## CountryMomma

Livvy said:


> Also, last time in my July group we guessed what we would be having and put either a :pink: or a :blue: in front of our names on the front page... Then got to see if we were right later :D does that sound fun?? I mean I'd probably wait a few weeks before guessing bc I have no idea atm, but still. With my DS I had like 5 dreams the baby was a boy, and he was, so I'm waiting for a gender dream!!

That sounds great! If everyone wants to let me know their guesses I will add them to the first page! My last pregnancy I just had a feeling that she was a girl but that could have just been because we had 4 boys and really wanted a girl!


----------



## DecemberWait

My initial numbers (14dpo) are:
HcG: 80
Progesterone: 13

It could go either way. With my daughter my initial numbers at 11dpo were 20.3 HcG and 13.9 progesterone. With my miscarriage in January my numbers at 15dpo were 101 HcG and 14.2 progesterone. So we'll see, my doctor is starting me on supplements and for some damn reason is insisting on oral this time so I am going to feel like shit very shortly...don't know why she is insisting on oral...the side effects are so much worse...but I'll do it if that's all she will prescribe.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Hi new ladies!!! :wave:

Still so anxious about this pregnancy. Hope everything works out ok. Not feeling a ton of symptoms but having a few cravings/aversions, a little random nausea that I'm sure will increase ( it didn't get bad last time til 6 weeks). So tired, not sleeping great, having VIVID dreams, and some random mild cramps here and there but that happened last time too.

Viability scan on the 25th. If we are playing the guessing game like Livvy was talking about, I'm guessing team BLUE. :)


----------



## Caitrin

I started reading a week by week pregnancy book and week 5 had a section on.ectopic pregnancy. Basically I'm at greater risk for it and now I'm paranoid. My us can't come quick enough!


----------



## CountryMomma

I got you added to team blue bubbles! I think I am going to go for team pink.. Just a strong gut feeling. Also all the Chinese gender charts are saying girl and all my kids have been correct on those! Is there any new ladies that have joined that I haven't added to the front page? I am trying to keep up!


----------



## faithforbaby

I believe I'll be team blue based on Chinese calendar &#128586;


----------



## CountryMomma

Has anyone ever read into the theory behind where the embryo implants to determine gender?


----------



## Laroawan

My first midwife appointment went well today. I like my team and they set me up with an US in 3 weeks plus blood work to be done this week or next.


----------



## MUMOF5

Got my booking appt through today for 1st May and my nuchal scan on 24th may &#128512; Xx


----------



## Livvy

Yay for scans being booked :)

Finally updated my siggy!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Love it, Livvy!

Today I have been an emotional mess. Everything is making me cry again, from thinking about the baby and looking at baby clothes to smelling my daughter's scent on the floor (I was lying down on it, ha). I'm coming off this antidepressant too which does. not. help. at. all. 

At least my appetite is increasing which is great; it's been pretty poor for the past couple of months.

Ashlyn comes back from Nana's tomorrow. I miss her so much when she's gone. Also, she's 9 months old today. :D


----------



## Livvy

Happy 9 months Ashlyn!! Can't believe our little babies are that old already :nope:

Sorry you've been poorly bubbles. The hormones hit me hard the first few days in terms of emotions. Lately I've been doing better. It's just a roller coaster, isn't it?


----------



## Laroawan

I was super emotional yesterday. I was going from happy to angry to weepy. Keep your hands and feet inside the rollercoaster at all times ladies!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Laroawan said:


> Keep your hands and feet inside the rollercoaster at all times ladies!

:rofl:


----------



## CountryMomma

Yay so happy you feel comfortable enough to add our siggy Livvy! :) I updated mine to reflect the new EDD of Dec 5th. It seems to line up with when we DTD to have Od on CD 16. Also that means I got my first BFP on 11 DPO, not too bad!


----------



## Caitrin

You've left me alone on the 4th! Will be interesting to see if mine changes after the us. You can put me down as boy btw.


----------



## Laroawan

My hcg came back at 1008. I think I am 5w1d but possibly 4w6d as FF gave me dotted crosshairs and this was a long cycle. I know this number is in normal range but I wish it was a bit higher. Will go for follow up blood work in a couple days.


----------



## GraceER

Anyone else had nausea really early?? I'm feeling really queasy and I'm only 4+3!! Uh oh...


----------



## babies7777

Hi ladies.
Can I join you all please. I got my bfp yesterday at 14dpo. We did our second round of ivf, the first blessing us with my baby girl. My due date is around the 15th December, but will update if that changes slightly after our first scan.
H and H 9 months to us all. X


----------



## Tweeks

Tentatively dipping my toe into this group. Got my BFP on Tuesday but had a bit of spotting, saw the doctor this morning and she recommended i take a digital to be sure and the clear blue put me at 2-3 pregnant. I guess if everything goes okay I'll be having a little snowflake around the 12th/13th December. :)


----------



## Nina83

Tweeks said:


> Tentatively dipping my toe into this group. Got my BFP on Tuesday but had a bit of spotting, saw the doctor this morning and she recommended i take a digital to be sure and the clear blue put me at 2-3 pregnant. I guess if everything goes okay I'll be having a little snowflake around the 12th/13th December. :)

Congratulations!


----------



## Nina83

We had our first scan today!
I was less nervous as I thought I would be so that was great. We had a really tough night last night though so I'm kind of a mess. DH just let me nap and hour and a half while he was with Abigail, and now they're both asleep LOL.

Anyhoo, we have a tiny heartbeat! It was so amazing to see! My doctor this time does things a bit differently than m previous one, so next week we go back to a technician who will give us a date.
I'm pretty sure today I'm 6+4 going by ovulation, we'll see next week.
I think this will be another girl, DH does as well. Can't wait until we get that far! Seems like so far away!


----------



## CountryMomma

Caitrin said:


> You've left me alone on the 4th! Will be interesting to see if mine changes after the us. You can put me down as boy btw.

Lol I may come back to the 4th once they can measure the little peanut! I will out you down for blue team!


----------



## CountryMomma

Welcome Tweeks and Babies! Congratulations and so glad you could join us! :)


----------



## Tweeks

Thank you for the welcome. I'm really hoping that this little dot will stick. It'd be an amazing age gap between my firstborn and this one. I saw something in the earlier posts about line progression. This is my first response. The dark test is today. Would you say that's a good progression for two days?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## babies7777

Thank you! Really excited to be here and see all our beautiful December babies.


CountryMomma said:


> Welcome Tweeks and Babies! Congratulations and so glad you could join us! :)


----------



## babies7777

Looks fab to me. What dpo is the dark one? 


Tweeks said:


> Thank you for the welcome. I'm really hoping that this little dot will stick. It'd be an amazing age gap between my firstborn and this one. I saw something in the earlier posts about line progression. This is my first response. The dark test is today. Would you say that's a good progression for two days?


----------



## Tweeks

babies7777 said:


> Looks fab to me. What dpo is the dark one?
> 
> 
> Tweeks said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for the welcome. I'm really hoping that this little dot will stick. It'd be an amazing age gap between my firstborn and this one. I saw something in the earlier posts about line progression. This is my first response. The dark test is today. Would you say that's a good progression for two days?Click to expand...

Thank you! :flower: 17/18DPO. I'm sure I ovulated around the 21/22/23 due to my microscope slides. At least I think it's that. I'm just a nervous wreck. :wacko:


----------



## babies7777

Looks really dark to me. Everything crossed. How old is your little one?


Tweeks said:


> babies7777 said:
> 
> 
> Looks fab to me. What dpo is the dark one?
> 
> 
> Tweeks said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for the welcome. I'm really hoping that this little dot will stick. It'd be an amazing age gap between my firstborn and this one. I saw something in the earlier posts about line progression. This is my first response. The dark test is today. Would you say that's a good progression for two days?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! :flower: 17/18DPO. I'm sure I ovulated around the 21/22/23 due to my microscope slides. At least I think it's that. I'm just a nervous wreck. :wacko:Click to expand...


----------



## Tweeks

She'll be three in June. My little Aurora. She's got the dreaded threenager attitude already. How about you? :)


----------



## babies7777

Mine is 3 and a half. Def Miss Independent once she hit the three age. She is pure joy and can't wait to see her with a sibling or more. 


Tweeks said:


> She'll be three in June. My little Aurora. She's got the dreaded threenager attitude already. How about you? :)


----------



## Tweeks

babies7777 said:


> Mine is 3 and a half. Def Miss Independent once she hit the three age. She is pure joy and can't wait to see her with a sibling or more.
> 
> 
> Tweeks said:
> 
> 
> She'll be three in June. My little Aurora. She's got the dreaded threenager attitude already. How about you? :)Click to expand...

Congratulations. I can't wait either. I just hope that everything is going to be okay. :) I'm going for a nap as my partner is home and it feels like the right thing to do. :blush:


----------



## Livvy

Welcome babies and tweaks!! :flower: 

Nina congrats on the great scan!! If you're that far along, wouldn't that put you to be due in November? 

How is everyone feeling today?


----------



## Livvy

The last week or so I've woken up with SUPER sore shoulders and upper back... Anyone else have this? Pregnancy symptom or am I just sleeping wrong?


----------



## Bubbles1088

Welcome new ladies! :wave:

Well I pretty much lost my emotional marbles this morning and had a little emotional breakdown. Convinced myself that my stress has caused irreparable damage to little bean so I bought some tests. The test line showed up almost immediately. This pic was taken maybe a minute after taking the test. I feel a little better now lol. I hate first tri! Doesn't help that I've been having to get off my meds. :( I can't wait for my scan but it's not til the 25th. I'm ready for it now, though we probably wouldn't see much at all at this point. My scan may change my EDD...I'm thinking it may get moved up, but we'll see.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1640.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Livvy

The line looks great bubbles. :thumbup: 

I just wiped and had some brown blood. :( only other time I've had blood in my pregnancies it was a chemical.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Oh Livvy I hope it's nothing! FX, thinking of you!


----------



## DecemberWait

Livvy said:


> The line looks great bubbles. :thumbup:
> 
> I just wiped and had some brown blood. :( only other time I've had blood in my pregnancies it was a chemical.

Brown blood is old blood, I know it's hard not to worry, but brown is very very normal at this stage, you are also past the point where you would have a CP...5 weeks + is a clinical pregnancy...I am sure you will be just fine mama I know it's hard not to worry <3


----------



## DecemberWait

Nina83 said:


> We had our first scan today!
> I was less nervous as I thought I would be so that was great. We had a really tough night last night though so I'm kind of a mess. DH just let me nap and hour and a half while he was with Abigail, and now they're both asleep LOL.
> 
> Anyhoo, we have a tiny heartbeat! It was so amazing to see! My doctor this time does things a bit differently than m previous one, so next week we go back to a technician who will give us a date.
> I'm pretty sure today I'm 6+4 going by ovulation, we'll see next week.
> I think this will be another girl, DH does as well. Can't wait until we get that far! Seems like so far away!

Did they measure the baby at the scan? That's so exciting! I cannot wait for my first scan, I am wayyyy too early right now :)


----------



## DecemberWait

Laroawan said:


> My hcg came back at 1008. I think I am 5w1d but possibly 4w6d as FF gave me dotted crosshairs and this was a long cycle. I know this number is in normal range but I wish it was a bit higher. Will go for follow up blood work in a couple days.

1,008 is perfect for that range. The average for 4+6 is 1232. I find this site: https://www.betabase.info/chart/basic/single to be very very helpful. They give average but also if you click the DPO you can see a chart showing different groups in terms of how many women had specific betas in specific ranges. It can vary so much, the doubling time is the important thing, but that is a totally normal number for that gestation :)


----------



## GraceER

Welcome newcomers!! You're in good company &#128540;.

Livvy I'm sorry about your spotting and I really hope it's nothing to worry about. Brown = old so try to stay calm, bleeding in pregnancy is very common and usually all is well.

All my symptoms have come so early! Really feeling pregnant today with nausea coming and going (worse this morning!) and just feeling absolutely shattered. At 4+3!! Perhaps I'm in for a rough ride &#128561;


----------



## MrsRose168

Hi girls! Scan went well and we got to see little peanut's heart beat! I'm measuring 6 weeks and due date is a day later, now Dec 2nd. His heartbeat was 120. I'm so blown away! Really hope this little peanut sticks.


----------



## CountryMomma

I am sorry to hear about your spotting Livvy, I am sure it is nothing to worry about. My spotting was bright red and it was nothing. Brown blood means old blood so it could be just irritation of from the little bean snuggling in deeper! My hips are really hurting already and I am scared to know how they will feel at 9 months! I was induced early with my last two due to issues with my hips. My lower back actually has started to feel better, it normally bothers me really bad but lately it hasn't been hurting.. maybe my muscles are relaxing. My biggest symptom is tiredness.. I am exausted all the time.. I also cannot sleep at night.. so I am dragging pretty bad.


----------



## CountryMomma

MrsRose168 said:


> Hi girls! Scan went well and we got to see little peanut's heart beat! I'm measuring 6 weeks and due date is a day later, now Dec 2nd. His heartbeat was 120. I'm so blown away! Really hope this little peanut sticks.

Thats so great to hear! So wonderful to hear that little heart beat for the first time :)


----------



## Livvy

Mrs. Rose hearing the heartbeat is the best, congrats <3

Thanks for the kind words ladies, I'm trying to stay calm but it's hard not to panic when I've had this happen before and it didn't turn out well! You're right though December, my chemical was right at 4 weeks and I'm a bit farther than that now. Just hoping all is well, it's such a waiting game...


----------



## Caitrin

We share a scan day Bubbles!

I think my easy streak is over. Woke up with aversion to all food and slight nausea. Headed into a job interview now and then home to nap! Hopefully I'll eat sometime today.


----------



## Tweeks

Caitrin said:


> We share a scan day Bubbles!
> 
> I think my easy streak is over. Woke up with aversion to all food and slight nausea. Headed into a job interview now and then home to nap! Hopefully I'll eat sometime today.

I hope you feel better soon and that the job interview goes well. What's it for? :)


----------



## DecemberWait

I got my second beta back, VERY good news! Doubling time was 28.5 hours :) my first beta was 80 (13/14dpo) and my second beta was 250 (15/16dpo) with 46.5 hours between the draws :) I am very, very happy with that result. With my daughter my doubling time was about 26.5 hours. With my M/C in January my doubling time was closer to 48 hours so I am really hoping this is a good sign! Couldn't have asked for better results and so happy I got them before the weekend.


----------



## counting

I should be about 5 weeks today. More bleeding, but I'm hoping everything is going to work out. Tomorrow I get my second beta draw. I'm hoping so badly for good news.


----------



## DecemberWait

counting said:


> I should be about 5 weeks today. More bleeding, but I'm hoping everything is going to work out. Tomorrow I get my second beta draw. I'm hoping so badly for good news.

Can you go to the ER and have them do a STAT draw? So you have it back in a few hours? You shouldn't have to wait and be in limbo especially if you are bleeding :( I am so sorry you are going through this, I am crossing everything that the baby is sticking and that the bleeding is unrelated to baby <3


----------



## Jezika

FX for you counting and Livvy. Please keep us posted!

I'm still just hanging in there, trying to pass time and stave of the worry, hoping that bean keeps sticking.

Country - I just realized that based on O, my EDD is actually Dec 7, not Dec 5. Would you mind changing it? And I reckon this is a boy bean, even though DH and I really want a girl!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Caitrin said:


> We share a scan day Bubbles!
> 
> I think my easy streak is over. Woke up with aversion to all food and slight nausea. Headed into a job interview now and then home to nap! Hopefully I'll eat sometime today.

Yay!!! FX we get to see our lovely little ones' heartbeats. :D

Omg aversions are the worst, Caitrin. I had aversions to anything sweet last time, and sweets are kind of grossing me out already this time too. Last time though it turned into I could only eat super plain food, like plain noodles and bread and butter. I hope your aversions don't stay that bad!


----------



## Livvy

Jezika that puts our EDD at the same day! Well, till the doctors change it anyway :)


----------



## faithforbaby

Just heading home from my ultra sound. Measuring 5w5/6d :flower: We got to see and hear a tiny heartbeat at 107! :happydance: We are so excited!! We go back April 25 for another ultrasound before being released to my OBGYN! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## DecemberWait

faithforbaby said:


> Just heading home from my ultra sound. Measuring 5w5/6d :flower: We got to see and hear a tiny heartbeat at 107! :happydance: We are so excited!! We go back April 25 for another ultrasound before being released to my OBGYN! :cloud9:

Incredible!!! Look at that little bean :) so happy for you!


----------



## MrsRose168

Welcome babies and tweeks!

Livvy, counting--I hope it's all just normal pregnancy spotting. I've got my fx for you. Please keep us posted. :hugs:


----------



## faithforbaby

MrsRose168 said:


> Hi girls! Scan went well and we got to see little peanut's heart beat! I'm measuring 6 weeks and due date is a day later, now Dec 2nd. His heartbeat was 120. I'm so blown away! Really hope this little peanut sticks.

Woohoo!! Great news!


----------



## faithforbaby

DecemberWait said:


> faithforbaby said:
> 
> 
> Just heading home from my ultra sound. Measuring 5w5/6d :flower: We got to see and hear a tiny heartbeat at 107! :happydance: We are so excited!! We go back April 25 for another ultrasound before being released to my OBGYN! :cloud9:
> 
> Incredible!!! Look at that little bean :) so happy for you!Click to expand...

Thank you! &#128522;


----------



## Laroawan

DecemberWait said:


> Laroawan said:
> 
> 
> My hcg came back at 1008. I think I am 5w1d but possibly 4w6d as FF gave me dotted crosshairs and this was a long cycle. I know this number is in normal range but I wish it was a bit higher. Will go for follow up blood work in a couple days.
> 
> 1,008 is perfect for that range. The average for 4+6 is 1232. I find this site: https://www.betabase.info/chart/basic/single to be very very helpful. They give average but also if you click the DPO you can see a chart showing different groups in terms of how many women had specific betas in specific ranges. It can vary so much, the doubling time is the important thing, but that is a totally normal number for that gestation :)Click to expand...

Thank you. Even though I knew it was in the "normal" range it just helps to hear someone else confirm it. I am going to try to chill out until my next bloodwork which unfortunately probably wont be until Monday as the lab is closed.


----------



## MrsRose168

faithforbaby said:


> MrsRose168 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls! Scan went well and we got to see little peanut's heart beat! I'm measuring 6 weeks and due date is a day later, now Dec 2nd. His heartbeat was 120. I'm so blown away! Really hope this little peanut sticks.
> 
> Woohoo!! Great news!Click to expand...

I'm so happy we both got to see our little beans today!


----------



## Livvy

Yay!!! That is so adorable-- congrats faith!!


----------



## Livvy

New maternity swimsuit!! Also, I swear my belly was flat 3 weeks ago! I know it's all bloat but still! :shrug: hubby took one look at me and was like goodness gracious you look pregnant!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## CountryMomma

Jezika said:


> FX for you counting and Livvy. Please keep us posted!
> 
> I'm still just hanging in there, trying to pass time and stave of the worry, hoping that bean keeps sticking.
> 
> Country - I just realized that based on O, my EDD is actually Dec 7, not Dec 5. Would you mind changing it? And I reckon this is a boy bean, even though DH and I really want a girl!

Yes I will make that change for you and put you in team blue! You are leaving me all alone on Dec 5th now! Lol


----------



## CountryMomma

Livvy said:


> New maternity swimsuit!! Also, I swear my belly was flat 3 weeks ago! I know it's all bloat but still! :shrug: hubby took one look at me and was like goodness gracious you look pregnant!

Super cute!! I know what you mean about the belly, I took one of me tonight and just in a few days it has gone from semi flat to looking like I am 6 month! I have been so uncomfortably bloated today.


----------



## Laroawan

Livvy said:


> New maternity swimsuit!! Also, I swear my belly was flat 3 weeks ago! I know it's all bloat but still! :shrug: hubby took one look at me and was like goodness gracious you look pregnant!

You look great!

I am bloating too. My tummy is never flat but it really sticking out today. Wearing my yoga pants so I can breathe.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Beautiful, faithforbaby! <3

Livvy you look great! :)

AFM, having some back discomfort and a much-welcomed appetite increase; haven't been very hungry for a couple of months. Glad to actually want to eat again!


----------



## CountryMomma

I went to take my prenatal vitamin tonight and realized they expired in July of last year! Ahh I hope I didn't hurt anything by taking them the past two weeks. I looked it up online and it said that it won't hurt the baby but I am probably not getting the complete amount of nutrients from the vitamin since they degrade. Guess I will be running to get some new ones tomorrow!


----------



## emmadaisy

Morning ladies, well food aversion has hit lol, I can't drink tea anymore :sad2:
I'm registering with gp on Monday (not done it since we moved, I know my bad!!) So hopefully get to see midwife in a couple of weeks. No sickness as of yet, suffered really bad with my 2 boys, hubby thinks this one is a girl and I must admit I do have a feeling it might be X
Hips are aching a bit, and tummy feels strange like when I've done a load of sit ups? Doesn't hurt just aches. Yesterday when I went toilet there was lots of cm (sorry!) And it was tinged brown? I think it maybe as I would be on my period now? It seems so long ago I was pregnant it's like the first time all over again lol xx


----------



## GraceER

Glad it's not just me having symptoms early on emmadaisy! My sickness isn't awful but I'm definitely noticing nausea if my stomach is empty. Also my backache has been really bad, I'm struggling with it. It's a combination of my usual Endo back pain and also this feeling of cramping in my back, a bit like AF cramps but milder. Going to run a bath in a minute to help it settle, definitely need to take it easy this weekend! 4+4 and time is passing so slowly. I wonder if the novelty of being pregnant will wear off and I'll be able to think about other things again soon &#128540;


----------



## Tweeks

I don't know why but I'm not feeling as confident today. Nothing's happened to make me feel that way, I just feel strange and upset. I hope all you other ladies are feeling alright and that the weekend is good for all of us.


----------



## GraceER

Tweeks said:


> I don't know why but I'm not feeling as confident today. Nothing's happened to make me feel that way, I just feel strange and upset. I hope all you other ladies are feeling alright and that the weekend is good for all of us.

Big hugs tweeks, first trimester is long and a little lonely and I know we're all having moments of doubt and fear wondering if our snowflakes are going to make it. Are you talking to your OH about how you feel? Just know that it's ok to feel anxious and that you're not alone &#128522;


----------



## Tweeks

GraceER said:


> Tweeks said:
> 
> 
> I don't know why but I'm not feeling as confident today. Nothing's happened to make me feel that way, I just feel strange and upset. I hope all you other ladies are feeling alright and that the weekend is good for all of us.
> 
> Big hugs tweeks, first trimester is long and a little lonely and I know we're all having moments of doubt and fear wondering if our snowflakes are going to make it. Are you talking to your OH about how you feel? Just know that it's ok to feel anxious and that you're not alone &#128522;Click to expand...

I have tried to talk to him. He's half excited and half in disbelief and not willing to get his hopes up. I do feel very lonely. My sister is 35 weeks pregnant and everyone is consumed with her which is fair enough but when I have tried to talk about my worries I get brushed off all the time. I suppose it's the spotting the other day that's made me worry. It started on Saturday which is when my period would have been due. (21/22/23 day cycles) It didn't get heavy or red but it was on and off until thursday and on thursday I had three drops of red and black sludge when I wiped. I only took a pregnancy test on tuesday as the bleeding hadn't started and it was just brown/ tan discharge. My pregnancy test lines have got darker but who knows. That's not really an indicator. I did go to the doctor and she's refused to do bloods so I guess it's just a waiting game. I just don't want anything to happen to this snowflake.


----------



## MUMOF5

Your not alone ladies, I'm pretty anxious today, without any real reason to and generally feeling a bit bleurgh. Maybe it's the hormones. I can't wait til I've reached the 12 week mark and had my nuchal, then hopefully I can relax more and enjoy it Xx

Ps: super bloated too, elastic waistbands for me from now on, already look 3 months gone &#128521; X


----------



## Tweeks

I haven't really got any symptoms. I get shooting pains in my boobs every now and then and I need to go to the toilet constantly. I'm also constipated and I feel hungry but don't want to eat. I also feel tired. But that's it. I didn't start to get symptoms with my daughter until 6/7 weeks. Is that normal?


----------



## Tweeks

MUMOF5 said:


> Your not alone ladies, I'm pretty anxious today, without any real reason to and generally feeling a bit bleurgh. Maybe it's the hormones. I can't edit til I've reached the 12 week mark and had my nuchal, then hopefully I can relax more and enjoy it Xx
> 
> Ps: super bloated too, elastic waistbands for me from now on, already look 3 months gone &#128521; X

Wow! Are you really a midwife? That is such a cool job. I have so much respect for the ladies in your profession. Amazing women.


----------



## MUMOF5

Tweeks said:


> MUMOF5 said:
> 
> 
> Your not alone ladies, I'm pretty anxious today, without any real reason to and generally feeling a bit bleurgh. Maybe it's the hormones. I can't edit til I've reached the 12 week mark and had my nuchal, then hopefully I can relax more and enjoy it Xx
> 
> Ps: super bloated too, elastic waistbands for me from now on, already look 3 months gone &#128521; X
> 
> Wow! Are you really a midwife? That is such a cool job. I have so much respect for the ladies in your profession. Amazing women.Click to expand...

Thank you, yes I am, clearly knowledge doesn't stop me from being a nervous wreck tho &#128521;. Your symptoms sound fine, they are all recognised pregnancy symptoms &#128077;&#127995; Xx


----------



## Tweeks

MUMOF5 said:


> Tweeks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MUMOF5 said:
> 
> 
> Your not alone ladies, I'm pretty anxious today, without any real reason to and generally feeling a bit bleurgh. Maybe it's the hormones. I can't edit til I've reached the 12 week mark and had my nuchal, then hopefully I can relax more and enjoy it Xx
> 
> Ps: super bloated too, elastic waistbands for me from now on, already look 3 months gone &#128521; X
> 
> Wow! Are you really a midwife? That is such a cool job. I have so much respect for the ladies in your profession. Amazing women.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, yes I am, clearly knowledge doesn't stop me from being a nervous wreck tho &#128521;. Your symptoms sound fine, they are all recognised pregnancy symptoms &#128077;&#127995; XxClick to expand...


That's awesome, have you always wanted to be a midwife or is it something you decided after having children? It's actually comforting to know that a trained midwife has the same worries and anxiety as I do. Thank you for the reassurance. :flower: xx


----------



## MUMOF5

I've always wanted to be one, but circumstances weren't on my side, but after I had my last daughter I went for it. I do love it very much, but the long shifts at the moment are literally killing me (I'm hospital based), dread to think how tired I'll be when I've got a big bump to carry too xx


----------



## Tweeks

MUMOF5 said:


> I've always wanted to be one, but circumstances weren't on my side, but after I had my last daughter I went for it. I do love it very much, but the long shifts at the moment are literally killing me (I'm hospital based), dread to think how tired I'll be when I've got a big bump to carry too xx

That is brilliant and such a wonderful achievement. I hope that you get to take it easy though. You ladies have got the patience of saints in my opinion. Do you know when your due? It's going to be a busy christmas time if this one sticks for me. 

The midwife who delivered my daughter was pregnant. I found it very comforting and felt like she was more on my side and I trusted her more than anyone else in the room. xx


----------



## MUMOF5

That's good to know, hope the ladies I look after feel the same. I'm due 2nd December, but I think I'll likely deliver 2-3 weeks early. Going to be a busy time for us too, we have a few birthdays in October/Nov and December xx


----------



## hilslo

Gosh - what a busy board!!! Great that the scans have gone well Nina and MrsRose! I've finally plucked up the courage to book one in so fingers crossed I can see a heartbeat on Wednesday!

I'm feeling less confident today too. I dreamt that I miscarried last night and woke up so scared but so relieved!!!


----------



## counting

Here I am, waiting for my number to be called, to go in and get my second set of bloods. I'm nervous. I know I won't get the answers for a few days, but... All the same when I get this blood draw the answer will be out there, and the wheels will be in motion for me to find out if everything is going OK, or if it's another loss for me.


----------



## DecemberWait

counting said:


> Here I am, waiting for my number to be called, to go in and get my second set of bloods. I'm nervous. I know I won't get the answers for a few days, but... All the same when I get this blood draw the answer will be out there, and the wheels will be in motion for me to find out if everything is going OK, or if it's another loss for me.

I hope you get good news <3 I am in limbo now too because I had a gush of red blood this morning followed by one small clot and since then, nothing but brown spotting. It could go either way. Being in limbo is the absolute worst. I really hope both of us get good news. It sucks, but 1/4 pregnancies end in miscarriage and someone has to be a part of that statistic, it just isn't fair that anyone has to be. :(


----------



## DecemberWait

Well my great news from yesterday quickly soured this morning by a big gush of red blood followed by a clot. I was feeling SO happy after my beta results, and I am praying and crossing my fingers there is a chance this pregnancy could still possibly be viable even though I know the odds aren't in my favor. I've had 4 losses between 4 and 5 weeks. Getting to 5 weeks seems to be very hard for my body. I've done it once, so it can happen again...whether that is with this pregnancy or not...only time will tell...it's very hard being in limbo.


----------



## MrsRose168

DecemberWait said:


> Well my great news from yesterday quickly soured this morning by a big gush of red blood followed by a clot. I was feeling SO happy after my beta results, and I am praying and crossing my fingers there is a chance this pregnancy could still possibly be viable even though I know the odds aren't in my favor. I've had 4 losses between 4 and 5 weeks. Getting to 5 weeks seems to be very hard for my body. I've done it once, so it can happen again...whether that is with this pregnancy or not...only time will tell...it's very hard being in limbo.

I'm sending hugs and prayers your way. Hopefully it was something harmless like a SCH. Are you going to call your doctor or just wait and see?


----------



## MUMOF5

DecemberWait said:


> Well my great news from yesterday quickly soured this morning by a big gush of red blood followed by a clot. I was feeling SO happy after my beta results, and I am praying and crossing my fingers there is a chance this pregnancy could still possibly be viable even though I know the odds aren't in my favor. I've had 4 losses between 4 and 5 weeks. Getting to 5 weeks seems to be very hard for my body. I've done it once, so it can happen again...whether that is with this pregnancy or not...only time will tell...it's very hard being in limbo.

Big hugs, hope all is well for you xx


----------



## Tweeks

Big hugs. Thinking of you ladies. I've got my fingers crossed that everything is okay. xx


----------



## Bubbles1088

Thinking of you DecemberWait. <3


----------



## hilslo

Decemberwait. I have everything crossed for you. Have you had any cramping?

Limbo land is definitely the worst place to be. 

Counting - try to distract yourself as best you can!!!


----------



## wannabeprego

​Hi girls! Can I join? I am due 12/27! Here are my HPT's! I got faint lines yesterday but they got darker today and I got confirmation on my FRER today! I transferred 2 6 day embryos on Tuesday 04/05 in a FET cycle that started in March! :happydance:


----------



## Tweeks

Congratulations! That's great news. :) a XMAS/ NYE baby(ies). :flower:


----------



## MrsRose168

wannabeprego said:


> ​Hi girls! Can I join? I am due 12/27! Here are my HPT's! I got faint lines yesterday but they got darker today and I got confirmation on my FRER today! I transferred 2 6 day embryos on Tuesday 04/05 in a FET cycle that started in March! :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 938948
> 
> 
> View attachment 938950
> 
> 
> View attachment 938952

Congrats!!


----------



## GraceER

DecemberWait said:


> Well my great news from yesterday quickly soured this morning by a big gush of red blood followed by a clot. I was feeling SO happy after my beta results, and I am praying and crossing my fingers there is a chance this pregnancy could still possibly be viable even though I know the odds aren't in my favor. I've had 4 losses between 4 and 5 weeks. Getting to 5 weeks seems to be very hard for my body. I've done it once, so it can happen again...whether that is with this pregnancy or not...only time will tell...it's very hard being in limbo.


Oh honey. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Jezika

Oh no Decemberwait... Definitely thinking of you and sending you all the positive thoughts in the world.


----------



## GraceER

wannabeprego said:


> ​Hi girls! Can I join? I am due 12/27! Here are my HPT's! I got faint lines yesterday but they got darker today and I got confirmation on my FRER today! I transferred 2 6 day embryos on Tuesday 04/05 in a FET cycle that started in March! :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 938948
> 
> 
> View attachment 938950
> 
> 
> View attachment 938952

Congratulations!! And welcome &#128512;


----------



## Tweeks

Gosh, is diahorrea a symptom? I don't remember having this with Aurora. :blush:


----------



## CountryMomma

wannabeprego said:


> ​Hi girls! Can I join? I am due 12/27! Here are my HPT's! I got faint lines yesterday but they got darker today and I got confirmation on my FRER today! I transferred 2 6 day embryos on Tuesday 04/05 in a FET cycle that started in March! :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 938948
> 
> 
> View attachment 938950
> 
> 
> View attachment 938952

Congrats and welcome! So glad you could join us :)


----------



## CountryMomma

My left hip is hurting me so bad today. I am living on top of my heating pad right now.. Only thing that makes it feel any better. My boobs are also killing me today! I slept without a bra last night and I think that may be why..


----------



## Livvy

I'm right there with you December. Bleeding a lot today and passing small clots. Not holding out any hope.


----------



## MrsRose168

Livvy said:


> I'm right there with you December. Bleeding a lot today and passing small clots. Not holding out any hope.

Oh no, I'm so sorry, Livvy. Thinking about you too. :hugs:


----------



## DecemberWait

counting and Livvy I am so sorry you are going through the same thing. I did have my daughter after 3 losses so I know I can carry a baby to term. Right now I have not had spotting since about 4pm (now about 7pm) but my symptoms are fading and I feel like it's just a matter of time until the full bleeding starts. Plus I am on Prometrium so if I am miscarrying it can delay the full bleeding for a few days (happened to me in January). I hope there's still a chance for our pregnancies, all of us going through the bleeding/spotting/passing clots. There are women who have had this happen and who still carried to term - I try to remember that even when I know the odds aren't good. Hugs to both of you, counting and Livvy <3


----------



## Caitrin

DecemberWait did they ever check your Progesterone levels? It seems weird it's so specific by the week.

I was napping on my left side today and at the end I kept waking up thinking I wasn't breathing and catching my breath. I hated the feeling. It makes me nervous.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Livvy I really hate to hear this. :( You are in my thoughts. 

Welcome iwannabepreggo!

AFM my cat is sick. Diarrhea everywhere and vomit too. I don't know what to do so she's on our porch with a towel, litter box and water. I can't have her in here til she can clean up. I'd give her a bath but she's probably literally kill me. Poor baby. I hate it too because I'm pregnant and there's cat crap everywhere. My husband has a weak stomach and has a hard time with it. :/


----------



## DecemberWait

Caitrin said:


> DecemberWait did they ever check your Progesterone levels? It seems weird it's so specific by the week.
> 
> I was napping on my left side today and at the end I kept waking up thinking I wasn't breathing and catching my breath. I hated the feeling. It makes me nervous.


Yes I'm on Prometrium, was on Crinone in January and took Prometrium with my daughter.


----------



## Jrepp

CountryMomma said:


> Livvy said:
> 
> 
> Also, last time in my July group we guessed what we would be having and put either a :pink: or a :blue: in front of our names on the front page... Then got to see if we were right later :D does that sound fun?? I mean I'd probably wait a few weeks before guessing bc I have no idea atm, but still. With my DS I had like 5 dreams the baby was a boy, and he was, so I'm waiting for a gender dream!!
> 
> That sounds great! If everyone wants to let me know their guesses I will add them to the first page! My last pregnancy I just had a feeling that she was a girl but that could have just been because we had 4 boys and really wanted a girl!Click to expand...

I'm due December 12th and I'm waiting until my scan on the 19th to make any gender predictions. I go back and forth daily with what this baby is.



CountryMomma said:


> Has anyone ever read into the theory behind where the embryo implants to determine gender?

It's called the Ramzi method and it was right for my son. If the placenta is on the right side of the uterus it is a boy, and if it's on the left it's a girl.



Livvy said:


> Yay for scans being booked :)
> 
> Finally updated my siggy!

I'm still nervous to update mine.



Laroawan said:


> My hcg came back at 1008. I think I am 5w1d but possibly 4w6d as FF gave me dotted crosshairs and this was a long cycle. I know this number is in normal range but I wish it was a bit higher. Will go for follow up blood work in a couple days.

That's a great number for either of the options. 



GraceER said:


> Anyone else had nausea really early?? I'm feeling really queasy and I'm only 4+3!! Uh oh...

I do! I had severe hyperemisis with my son so I requested meds early this time to help me combat it. If you aren't feeling well, talk to your doctor about getting something to help you out.



Livvy said:


> Welcome babies and tweaks!! :flower:
> 
> Nina congrats on the great scan!! If you're that far along, wouldn't that put you to be due in November?
> 
> How is everyone feeling today?

I'm feeling so so. Cramping pretty strongly, and so nauseous, but I take that as a good sign after last night.



DecemberWait said:


> I got my second beta back, VERY good news! Doubling time was 28.5 hours :) my first beta was 80 (13/14dpo) and my second beta was 250 (15/16dpo) with 46.5 hours between the draws :) I am very, very happy with that result. With my daughter my doubling time was about 26.5 hours. With my M/C in January my doubling time was closer to 48 hours so I am really hoping this is a good sign! Couldn't have asked for better results and so happy I got them before the weekend.

That's awesome doubling. You have some quick to double betas!



faithforbaby said:


> Just heading home from my ultra sound. Measuring 5w5/6d :flower: We got to see and hear a tiny heartbeat at 107! :happydance: We are so excited!! We go back April 25 for another ultrasound before being released to my OBGYN! :cloud9:

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait to see your next scan~. 



Livvy said:


> New maternity swimsuit!! Also, I swear my belly was flat 3 weeks ago! I know it's all bloat but still! :shrug: hubby took one look at me and was like goodness gracious you look pregnant!

That's a cute swim suit! My belly popped yesterday too. Or at least my saggy tummy left over from Luke seems to have really filled out. 



Tweeks said:


> I don't know why but I'm not feeling as confident today. Nothing's happened to make me feel that way, I just feel strange and upset. I hope all you other ladies are feeling alright and that the weekend is good for all of us.

Try not to stress yourself out. It doesn't help much of anything and the what ifs can drive you mad!



DecemberWait said:


> Well my great news from yesterday quickly soured this morning by a big gush of red blood followed by a clot. I was feeling SO happy after my beta results, and I am praying and crossing my fingers there is a chance this pregnancy could still possibly be viable even though I know the odds aren't in my favor. I've had 4 losses between 4 and 5 weeks. Getting to 5 weeks seems to be very hard for my body. I've done it once, so it can happen again...whether that is with this pregnancy or not...only time will tell...it's very hard being in limbo.




Livvy said:


> I'm right there with you December. Bleeding a lot today and passing small clots. Not holding out any hope.

Oh no!! I really hope everything turns out alright for both of you. I do know women who have bled in early pregnancy (and a few who bled monthly) and had healthy babies. 



Bubbles1088 said:


> Livvy I really hate to hear this. :( You are in my thoughts.
> 
> Welcome iwannabepreggo!
> 
> AFM my cat is sick. Diarrhea everywhere and vomit too. I don't know what to do so she's on our porch with a towel, litter box and water. I can't have her in here til she can clean up. I'd give her a bath but she's probably literally kill me. Poor baby. I hate it too because I'm pregnant and there's cat crap everywhere. My husband has a weak stomach and has a hard time with it. :/

BUMMER!!!!!!!!!!! Can you ask a neighbor to help you? I think there is something with cat poop and pregnancy......I think.


----------



## mom and ttc

Hello, I'm Jenny. Just found out I'm pregnant with baby #3 yesterday! Took 5 cheapie test bfp and 1 frer bfp. CB digital is bfn! But my due date isn't until December 19!


----------



## Jrepp

Now that I'm all caught up: I wound up in the ER last night with what the fertility clinic thought could be a ruptured ectopic. I was having severe cramping and my abdomen felt like it had been injected with fire. Several hours later, we learned that my hcg level has increased from 116 on Sunday morning (13dpo) to 1504 on Friday night (18dpo). It's still doubling faster than the 48 hours that is "normal" though and higher than average for a singleton pregnancy, but right on track for both twin and triplet pregnancies according to beta base. They did an ultrasound and saw one very small gestational sac. One doctor said that they couldn't tell with 100% certainty if it was in my uterus or the tube, and another doctor said that it was a confirmed uterine pregnancy. Either way, I have to call the fertility clinic first thing Monday morning and get in for another blood draw to make sure my numbers are going up, not down and to see if they want to do another scan to check and see what's going on. 

I'd lie if I said I wasn't nervous. The thought of something not going right is terrifying....especially after 4 first trimester losses. I am trying my hardest to stay positive and optimistic that this little one is strong and everything is right on track


----------



## Bubbles1088

Hi Jrepp! :wave: How are you and your family doing?

That's a good idea, but my cat hates everyone but me. I don't know who would be willing to keep her. 

And omg I hope everything turns out ok. That's so scary. You're in my thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the warm welcome girls! :flower: I really appreciate it! :flower: Congratulations to all of you pregnant ladies and H&H 9 months to you girls! :thumbup:

@December, I am so very sorry for your loss! Big huge hugs to you! :hugs::hugs:




Livvy said:


> I'm right there with you December. Bleeding a lot today and passing small clots. Not holding out any hope.

@Liv, I am so sorry about the bleeding! I am hoping and praying that your baby bean will be okay! Good luck! Big hugs to you! :hugs:







Bubbles1088 said:


> Livvy I really hate to hear this. :( You are in my thoughts.
> 
> Welcome iwannabepreggo!
> 
> AFM my cat is sick. Diarrhea everywhere and vomit too. I don't know what to do so she's on our porch with a towel, litter box and water. I can't have her in here til she can clean up. I'd give her a bath but she's probably literally kill me. Poor baby. I hate it too because I'm pregnant and there's cat crap everywhere. My husband has a weak stomach and has a hard time with it. :/

Thanks for the warm welcome hun! I am so sorry about your cat being sick! I hope your cat feels better soon! :hugs::hugs:



mom and ttc said:


> Hello, I'm Jenny. Just found out I'm pregnant with baby #3 yesterday! Took 5 cheapie test bfp and 1 frer bfp. CB digital is bfn! But my due date isn't until December 19!

Congratulations and welcome to the group! :flower:



Jrepp said:


> Now that I'm all caught up: I wound up in the ER last night with what the fertility clinic thought could be a ruptured ectopic. I was having severe cramping and my abdomen felt like it had been injected with fire. Several hours later, we learned that my hcg level has increased from 116 on Sunday morning (13dpo) to 1504 on Friday night (18dpo). It's still doubling faster than the 48 hours that is "normal" though and higher than average for a singleton pregnancy, but right on track for both twin and triplet pregnancies according to beta base. They did an ultrasound and saw one very small gestational sac. One doctor said that they couldn't tell with 100% certainty if it was in my uterus or the tube, and another doctor said that it was a confirmed uterine pregnancy. Either way, I have to call the fertility clinic first thing Monday morning and get in for another blood draw to make sure my numbers are going up, not down and to see if they want to do another scan to check and see what's going on.
> 
> I'd lie if I said I wasn't nervous. The thought of something not going right is terrifying....especially after 4 first trimester losses. I am trying my hardest to stay positive and optimistic that this little one is strong and everything is right on track

@Jrep, I am so sorry that you are going through such a scary ordeal right now! I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers that everything will turn out okay with your pregnancy! Good luck to you also! Big huge hugs to you! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## GraceER

My thoughts are with all of you whose pregnancies are at risk right now - I can only imagine how scary this must be. I hope you get some answers soon, the not knowing must be awful. Unfortunately none of us are out of the woods yet and we all know that. Keep us updated xxx


----------



## Jellybe

Hi can I join you all got my first BFP last Thursday after 4 failed ivf cycles very nervous I'm Only 5weeks 3days keep getting these sickness feelings but I don't know if it's because I'm scared of something going wrong or the Meds I'm on or the start of morning sickness,I feel like I'm constantly questioning everything lol


----------



## GraceER

Jellybe said:


> Hi can I join you all got my first BFP last Thursday after 4 failed ivf cycles very nervous I'm Only 5weeks 3days keep getting these sickness feelings but I don't know if it's because I'm scared of something going wrong or the Meds I'm on or the start of morning sickness,I feel like I'm constantly questioning everything lol

Congratulations and welcome!! Sounds like the beginnings of MS to me. We're all anxious in first tri so you're in good company! I think we have to try to enjoy one day at a time, none of us know what's around the corner.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Welcome Jellybe! <3 Congrats on your BFP!


----------



## counting

Just waiting for the results of my blood draws. Hopefully by Monday, at the latest Tuesday. 

On the positive I opened up my compost bin this morning and ended up dry heaving on the floor. I'm hoping that is a good sign.


----------



## MrsRose168

counting said:


> Just waiting for the results of my blood draws. Hopefully by Monday, at the latest Tuesday.
> 
> On the positive I opened up my compost bin this morning and ended up dry heaving on the floor. I'm hoping that is a good sign.

Gosh, I hope they don't make you wait til Tuesday! I world say the dry heaving is a good sign, fx!


----------



## MrsRose168

Jellybe said:


> Hi can I join you all got my first BFP last Thursday after 4 failed ivf cycles very nervous I'm Only 5weeks 3days keep getting these sickness feelings but I don't know if it's because I'm scared of something going wrong or the Meds I'm on or the start of morning sickness,I feel like I'm constantly questioning everything lol

Congrats and welcome!


----------



## DecemberWait

My spotting stopped yesterday at 4pm and my test this morning is slightly darker than yesterday's. I am really hoping it was just benign spotting and not related in any way to the embryo. I'm actually wondering if I have a UTI, I am going to ask to have a culture done tomorrow because both incidents of spotting happened when I was struggling to urinate and I really feel like I have a UTI, I had a UTI that would not go away for the first 8 weeks of my pregnancy despite antibiotics with my daughter. So I know I am grasping at straws but I am just trying to remain hopeful that this baby could still be sticking. I am waiting to take another FRER because I feel like I won't see much of a difference day-to-day at this point now that the test line is darker than the control...I just hope this baby is still sticking, it blows being stuck in limbo.
 



Attached Files:







1819.jpg
File size: 7.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MrsRose168

DecemberWait said:


> My spotting stopped yesterday at 4pm and my test this morning is slightly darker than yesterday's. I am really hoping it was just benign spotting and not related in any way to the embryo. I'm actually wondering if I have a UTI, I am going to ask to have a culture done tomorrow because both incidents of spotting happened when I was struggling to urinate and I really feel like I have a UTI, I had a UTI that would not go away for the first 8 weeks of my pregnancy despite antibiotics with my daughter. So I know I am grasping at straws but I am just trying to remain hopeful that this baby could still be sticking. I am waiting to take another FRER because I feel like I won't see much of a difference day-to-day at this point now that the test line is darker than the control...I just hope this baby is still sticking, it blows being stuck in limbo.

I hope that's all it is. I'm thinking about you, mama. :hugs:


----------



## DecemberWait

MrsRose168 said:


> DecemberWait said:
> 
> 
> My spotting stopped yesterday at 4pm and my test this morning is slightly darker than yesterday's. I am really hoping it was just benign spotting and not related in any way to the embryo. I'm actually wondering if I have a UTI, I am going to ask to have a culture done tomorrow because both incidents of spotting happened when I was struggling to urinate and I really feel like I have a UTI, I had a UTI that would not go away for the first 8 weeks of my pregnancy despite antibiotics with my daughter. So I know I am grasping at straws but I am just trying to remain hopeful that this baby could still be sticking. I am waiting to take another FRER because I feel like I won't see much of a difference day-to-day at this point now that the test line is darker than the control...I just hope this baby is still sticking, it blows being stuck in limbo.
> 
> I hope that's all it is. I'm thinking about you, mama. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you <3


----------



## mom and ttc

So I got my bfp on cheapie Friday. Frer Saturday ( didn't have any and bought some) and CB digital all negative until today!!! So excited! This means my levels are going up right? 
Closing on a house tomorrow so will swing by the doctors office on the way there to get a blood test. 
How are y'all feeling? Any morning sickness yet?


----------



## Jrepp

Bubbles1088 said:


> Hi Jrepp! :wave: How are you and your family doing?
> 
> That's a good idea, but my cat hates everyone but me. I don't know who would be willing to keep her.
> 
> And omg I hope everything turns out ok. That's so scary. You're in my thoughts. :hugs:

We're doing okay. Just getting by day by day. Little man is all over the place and doesn't give us any down time lol. How are y'all doing?



DecemberWait said:


> My spotting stopped yesterday at 4pm and my test this morning is slightly darker than yesterday's. I am really hoping it was just benign spotting and not related in any way to the embryo. I'm actually wondering if I have a UTI, I am going to ask to have a culture done tomorrow because both incidents of spotting happened when I was struggling to urinate and I really feel like I have a UTI, I had a UTI that would not go away for the first 8 weeks of my pregnancy despite antibiotics with my daughter. So I know I am grasping at straws but I am just trying to remain hopeful that this baby could still be sticking. I am waiting to take another FRER because I feel like I won't see much of a difference day-to-day at this point now that the test line is darker than the control...I just hope this baby is still sticking, it blows being stuck in limbo.

The test does look a bit darker to me too. Hopefully you can get some answers tomorrow.


----------



## CountryMomma

Welcome Mom and TTC and Jellybe! I am so glad you could join us :) I have added both of you too the list on the first page, Jellybe I put your EDD as the 8th based on the fact you said you were 5 weeks 3 days. If it changes let me know! 

AFM I am feeling so sick today.. headache and nausea have hit big time. I also cannot stomach meat in anyway. I tried to eat some taco salad yesterday and I almost threw up as soon as I was done eating but eating veggies and fruits don't bother me. I was the same way with my DD so hoping this means we have another little pink bundle! My sciatica is really acting up big time.. I was awake most of the night because my hip hurt so bad.. lovely for it to start so early. lol I just went and bought some new prenatals, figured I would try the ones that you have to take two pills, a prenatal and a DHA softgel.. I think they are 1 A Day brand.. only come with a 30 day supply though so that is kind of crappy. My last bottle had 240 pills that would last you all 9 months! 

Everyone who is having spotting my heart goes out to you, I know how scary it can be! I hope everything turns out just fine for you.


----------



## wannabeprego

Jellybe said:


> Hi can I join you all got my first BFP last Thursday after 4 failed ivf cycles very nervous I'm Only 5weeks 3days keep getting these sickness feelings but I don't know if it's because I'm scared of something going wrong or the Meds I'm on or the start of morning sickness,I feel like I'm constantly questioning everything lol

Congratulations on your BFP! H&H 9 months to you! :flower: Yes that sounds like morning sickness to me! I hope it doesn't last very long and that it doesn't get that bad! 



counting said:


> Just waiting for the results of my blood draws. Hopefully by Monday, at the latest Tuesday.
> 
> On the positive I opened up my compost bin this morning and ended up dry heaving on the floor. I'm hoping that is a good sign.

Good luck with your blood test results! I hope you get great numbers! :dust:



DecemberWait said:


> My spotting stopped yesterday at 4pm and my test this morning is slightly darker than yesterday's. I am really hoping it was just benign spotting and not related in any way to the embryo. I'm actually wondering if I have a UTI, I am going to ask to have a culture done tomorrow because both incidents of spotting happened when I was struggling to urinate and I really feel like I have a UTI, I had a UTI that would not go away for the first 8 weeks of my pregnancy despite antibiotics with my daughter. So I know I am grasping at straws but I am just trying to remain hopeful that this baby could still be sticking. I am waiting to take another FRER because I feel like I won't see much of a difference day-to-day at this point now that the test line is darker than the control...I just hope this baby is still sticking, it blows being stuck in limbo.

I am so sorry that you are going through this! Big hugs to you hun! :hugs: I hope that everything turns out okay and that your baby will be okay! I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers! :hugs:



mom and ttc said:


> So I got my bfp on cheapie Friday. Frer Saturday ( didn't have any and bought some) and CB digital all negative until today!!! So excited! This means my levels are going up right?
> Closing on a house tomorrow so will swing by the doctors office on the way there to get a blood test.
> How are y'all feeling? Any morning sickness yet?

Congratulations and welcome to the thread! H&H 9 months to you! :flower:



CountryMomma said:


> Welcome Mom and TTC and Jellybe! I am so glad you could join us :) I have added both of you too the list on the first page, Jellybe I put your EDD as the 8th based on the fact you said you were 5 weeks 3 days. If it changes let me know!
> 
> AFM I am feeling so sick today.. headache and nausea have hit big time. I also cannot stomach meat in anyway. I tried to eat some taco salad yesterday and I almost threw up as soon as I was done eating but eating veggies and fruits don't bother me. I was the same way with my DD so hoping this means we have another little pink bundle! My sciatica is really acting up big time.. I was awake most of the night because my hip hurt so bad.. lovely for it to start so early. lol I just went and bought some new prenatals, figured I would try the ones that you have to take two pills, a prenatal and a DHA softgel.. I think they are 1 A Day brand.. only come with a 30 day supply though so that is kind of crappy. My last bottle had 240 pills that would last you all 9 months!
> 
> Everyone who is having spotting my heart goes out to you, I know how scary it can be! I hope everything turns out just fine for you.

Thanks for adding me to the first page! I hope you feel better soon and that you are having a good weekend! :flower:


----------



## Laroawan

The wait for bloodwork is killing me. Hoping tomorrow I will get the results for 2nd round of hcg. Fxed they are doubling. Having a hard time not thinking about it.


----------



## DecemberWait

Laroawan said:


> The wait for bloodwork is killing me. Hoping tomorrow I will get the results for 2nd round of hcg. Fxed they are doubling. Having a hard time not thinking about it.

It really sucks they make us wait. Don't they know we are seriously hanging on the edge emotionally waiting to hear those numbers? They make it seem routine :growlmad:


----------



## counting

Laroawan said:


> The wait for bloodwork is killing me. Hoping tomorrow I will get the results for 2nd round of hcg. Fxed they are doubling. Having a hard time not thinking about it.

Exact same situation here!


----------



## wannabeprego

Laroawan said:


> The wait for bloodwork is killing me. Hoping tomorrow I will get the results for 2nd round of hcg. Fxed they are doubling. Having a hard time not thinking about it.

Good luck! I hope you get great numbers and get them back soon! :dust::dust:

My HCG blood work is on the 14th!!! I can't wait for Thursday either!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Bubbles1088

December, with my daughter I had a bad UTI toward the end of my pregnancy and thought it was labor! It was that painful and I was wiping and peeing out blood. I hope that's all it is for you. Definitely could confuse a bad UTI with pregnancy problems. :hugs:


----------



## GraceER

I'm a little envious of you US ladies getting your beta levels done. Here in the UK we don't get betas unless there is real doubt about the pregnancy or if you've had assisted reproduction of some kind. I'm seeing my GP Tuesday, with my Endo history and the constant cramps I'm hoping he'll send me for an early scan - I need to know little bean is ok ASAP.


----------



## counting

GraceER said:


> I'm a little envious of you US ladies getting your beta levels done. Here in the UK we don't get betas unless there is real doubt about the pregnancy or if you've had assisted reproduction of some kind. I'm seeing my GP Tuesday, with my Endo history and the constant cramps I'm hoping he'll send me for an early scan - I need to know little bean is ok ASAP.

That's the same as here. I only get beta levels done because I'm at high risk of miscarriage, have unexplained bleeding and I lost a baby in February. I wish I didn't need the levels. Hope your GP gets you in for a scan!


----------



## DecemberWait

I only get betas because I have had confirmed miscarriages and am considered high-risk because I have a Progesterone deficiency during pregnancy and I also have a friable cervix. Trust me betas are not something I wish I needed...it raises my anxiety a ton to wait on results.


----------



## Amari41

Hi everyone! Hoping I can join this thread. I got my first BFP last week (first preg!!) and due to being super irregular, got in to see my MW right away. By LMP I was 10 weeks, but I had a really off cycle and after 2 BFN, I had no idea where I was. She did a trans-vag US that she said showed I was either really early or had a non-viable pregnancy. She drew betas and I just found out that my HCG went from 990 to 2660 in 48h so she is hopeful that I am just super early! Estimating a due date of 12/10 based on what little she could see, but I go for an U/S next week to confirm dates and viability. After all the uncertainty with the first U/S, I am nervous that there will be even more since I'll only be 6 weeks 3 days for the second U/S. Does anyone have experience with an U/S around 6 weeks? She said if they don't hear a heartbeat, they will just have me come back the next week to check, but she wants to make sure the pregnancy is at least progressing. SO hard not to worry and overanalyze every little thing- especially having never gone through any of this. Reading through this thread has been so helpful though. So far, my only symptoms are sore boobs and cramping for the past 2 weeks (no blood), so really hoping this little bean is sticking good and growing big. Thinking of everyone else waiting for lab results- the waiting is so stressful!


----------



## counting

Amari41 said:


> Hi everyone! Hoping I can join this thread. I got my first BFP last week (first preg!!) and due to being super irregular, got in to see my MW right away. By LMP I was 10 weeks, but I had a really off cycle and after 2 BFN, I had no idea where I was. She did a trans-vag US that she said showed I was either really early or had a non-viable pregnancy. She drew betas and I just found out that my HCG went from 990 to 2660 in 48h so she is hopeful that I am just super early! Estimating a due date of 12/10 based on what little she could see, but I go for an U/S next week to confirm dates and viability. After all the uncertainty with the first U/S, I am nervous that there will be even more since I'll only be 6 weeks 3 days for the second U/S. Does anyone have experience with an U/S around 6 weeks? She said if they don't hear a heartbeat, they will just have me come back the next week to check, but she wants to make sure the pregnancy is at least progressing. SO hard not to worry and overanalyze every little thing- especially having never gone through any of this. Reading through this thread has been so helpful though. So far, my only symptoms are sore boobs and cramping for the past 2 weeks (no blood), so really hoping this little bean is sticking good and growing big. Thinking of everyone else waiting for lab results- the waiting is so stressful!

With my oldest son I had an ultrasound at 6w3d. You could see the sac, and a little teeny white blob, my baby boy! I had to hold my breath, but when I did, you could see a slight flickering, which was the heartbeat. Good luck!


----------



## MrsRose168

Amari41 said:


> Hi everyone! Hoping I can join this thread. I got my first BFP last week (first preg!!) and due to being super irregular, got in to see my MW right away. By LMP I was 10 weeks, but I had a really off cycle and after 2 BFN, I had no idea where I was. She did a trans-vag US that she said showed I was either really early or had a non-viable pregnancy. She drew betas and I just found out that my HCG went from 990 to 2660 in 48h so she is hopeful that I am just super early! Estimating a due date of 12/10 based on what little she could see, but I go for an U/S next week to confirm dates and viability. After all the uncertainty with the first U/S, I am nervous that there will be even more since I'll only be 6 weeks 3 days for the second U/S. Does anyone have experience with an U/S around 6 weeks? She said if they don't hear a heartbeat, they will just have me come back the next week to check, but she wants to make sure the pregnancy is at least progressing. SO hard not to worry and overanalyze every little thing- especially having never gone through any of this. Reading through this thread has been so helpful though. So far, my only symptoms are sore boobs and cramping for the past 2 weeks (no blood), so really hoping this little bean is sticking good and growing big. Thinking of everyone else waiting for lab results- the waiting is so stressful!

Welcome and congrats! I just had a u/s at 6 weeks and we could see the heartbeat! Hopefully you will too :hugs:


----------



## Bubbles1088

Welcome Amari and mom and ttc! :)


----------



## CountryMomma

Welcome Amari and congrats! I am sure everything will be just fine :) 

AFM the MS has most def hit.. I can't even look at meat with out feeling nauseous and all day yesterday I had the feeling like I was going to ralph. I've been trying to eat a lot of fruits and veggies but I need some protein.. can't stand eggs right now either. Haven't been able to sleep the past couple nights despite feeling super tired. I wanted to grab a cheapie hpt from walmart last night just to see how dark the line was but I forgot lol I do like my new prenatals, they didn't seem to upset my stomach like my old ones did which means I don't have to try and remember to take them right before bed, I can take them whenever. 

Any girls who had some bleeding have any updates?


----------



## CountryMomma

DecemberWait I just noticed that your DD was born March 4th 2014, my DD was born March 1st 2014! I didn't realize we had little ones so close in age :)


----------



## BabyForIris

Hope everyone is doing well. Praying for the ladies who have had bleeding. Please update up when you feel up to it. You are al in my thoughts. My heart breaks to hear such scary news. 

Welcome to all the new preggos!! Our little group is not so little anymore! :haha: 

I hit 5 weeks today. Yay! A lovely little milestone. I had my first doctors appointment. Really all that happened was he sent me away with a wack of paperwork to get lots of bloodwork done and he told me to come back in 2 weeks and he will send me for my first scan (probably around 8-10weeks) 

I'm happy to wait since I really don't want to have it done and not see enough or have them tell me some thing stupid like they can't find a heart beat. I really don't want that stress. Plus by then baby should really look more like a baby and less like a cute blob so should make for awesome scan pictures!

How's everyone else doing? Still no MS for me yet. But my boobs are HUGE!


----------



## Jrepp

Hi ladies. I went in to the fertility clinic today for repeat blood work and another scan because the er report was wonky. They did see a sac measuring spot on 5 weeks, but that was it. She said it could be early still and a normal viable pregnancy, it could be a non viable pregnancy trying to miscarry or it could be an ectopic pregnancy with a psuedo sac. We won't know until next week when I go back in for another scan to see the yolk sac and fetal pole.


----------



## rose.

Hi ladies! I've just got my bfp today so hoping my little bean sticks :) due on 22nd December! So excited. I love Christmas time and what a wonderful gift!


----------



## counting

I got my beta results today. At what I guess was 19dpo, my numbers were 1214. At what I guess was 22dpo my numbers were 3170.

They doubled which was great, but the doubling time could have been better, it was about 50 hours. Trying not to stress too much on that.

The doctor at the walk in clinic also referred me for an urgent early ultrasound to investigate bleeding and date the pregnancy. I hopefully will get in within the next 2 weeks. Wish me luck. 

I think I'm about 5w3d today. 2 weeks since I found out about the pregnancy.


----------



## Jezika

Good luck counting and Jrepp. It's very stressful to be in limbo, I know. Crossing fingers for you both.

BabyForIris - I had my first doc appt today too (in Toronto, no less) and was given/told the same thing, though my dating u/s is scheduled for next Monday, which puts me at 7 weeks. I was wondering whether the tech will let us see the u/s images. What do you think? Usually they're very secretive about it and don't say/show anything, just send the results to my doc. I'd hate to not be able to see it.

Feeling increasingly nauseous recently to the point where any kind of smell makes me really, really queasy. I just have to push through the nausea and eat anyway, which is usually fine. Really not looking forward to it getting worse, though.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Good luck counting and Jrepp. <3 I hope for the best for all you ladies in limbo right now. 

Ashlyn is FINALLY cutting her first tooth! Explains her fussiness the past few nights. So happy. Also found some cute second-hand stuff at a shop I frequent. I may or may not have bought a neutral newborn onesie. :blush: I can't help it, baby clothes are addicting. I'm a little superstitious but I'm not worrying too much about it. We plan on having more regardless and it was $1 so can't complain.

Lower back discomfort is happening more frequently, especially if I stand or walk for a good while. That happened with Ashlyn too. Not a lot of sickness yet, I get waves of nausea but no crazy aversions have developed yet, though I'm not too fond of sweets right now (with Ashlyn they made me gag to even look at!). Very tired of course and still having really vivid dreams. 

I can't wait for my scan on the 25th. I will probably have to go alone though; DH will be at work and my mom is going to be busy moving that day. Hopefully it's good news. I really don't want to be alone for bad news...never had a scan this early before either so I'm not sure what to expect.


----------



## BabyForIris

Jezika said:


> Good luck counting and Jrepp. It's very stressful to be in limbo, I know. Crossing fingers for you both.
> 
> BabyForIris - I had my first doc appt today too (in Toronto, no less) and was given/told the same thing, though my dating u/s is scheduled for next Monday, which puts me at 7 weeks. I was wondering whether the tech will let us see the u/s images. What do you think? Usually they're very secretive about it and don't say/show anything, just send the results to my doc. I'd hate to not be able to see it.
> 
> Feeling increasingly nauseous recently to the point where any kind of smell makes me really, really queasy. I just have to push through the nausea and eat anyway, which is usually fine. Really not looking forward to it getting worse, though.

Jez - honestly it was highly anti climatic. He is usually the nicest person and when I told him why I was there he had the most inappropriate response. If it was anyone else and I was any less shocked I might have told him off. :gun:

Anyway, I'm trying to get over it. 

I honestly don't know if they will show you. I would sure hope so!! Since it will be the first time you get to hear the heart beat or even see what's happening in there. I know usually (from what I've read) they turn the monior away to check. And if they don't find good news they say nothing or have someone (a dr) come in and give you the bad news. If they find a heart beat and everything is as it should be they call the hubby in and show you. I'm hoping that's the case. I'll make sure I ask my dr when I go back for my scan request. 

Sorry MS has kicked in. Did it just start or has it been going on for a while? I haven't had any yet and I can't tell if it's just too early or what. Hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## DecemberWait

CountryMomma said:


> DecemberWait I just noticed that your DD was born March 4th 2014, my DD was born March 1st 2014! I didn't realize we had little ones so close in age :)

I think we were in the same group in 2014 :) March Monkeys <3


----------



## DecemberWait

counting said:


> I got my beta results today. At what I guess was 19dpo, my numbers were 1214. At what I guess was 22dpo my numbers were 3170.
> 
> They doubled which was great, but the doubling time could have been better, it was about 50 hours. Trying not to stress too much on that.
> 
> The doctor at the walk in clinic also referred me for an urgent early ultrasound to investigate bleeding and date the pregnancy. I hopefully will get in within the next 2 weeks. Wish me luck.
> 
> I think I'm about 5w3d today. 2 weeks since I found out about the pregnancy.

Hey just letting you know that's actually a great doubling time. Once you get over 1200miu the normal doubling time is 72-96 hours. So you actually beat the average, and the average 22dpo hcg level is 2398 so you are ahead of the average by quite a bit <3 I hope that makes you feel better!


----------



## Jezika

Rose - I forgot to say welcome. Welcome!

Bubbles - congrats on Ashlyn's first tooth and sorry to hear about your back pain. I had terrible back pain a week or two ago and it was so nasty.

BabyForIris - my appt was definitely anti-climactic too. It was almost depressing. Not that I expected balloons, fireworks and a magician, but also didn't expect such a womp-womp either. How was your doc inappropriate? And I hope they will show me at the scan. I wasn't planning on bringing DH, though. Is it weird not to?


----------



## MrsRose168

counting said:


> I got my beta results today. At what I guess was 19dpo, my numbers were 1214. At what I guess was 22dpo my numbers were 3170.
> 
> They doubled which was great, but the doubling time could have been better, it was about 50 hours. Trying not to stress too much on that.
> 
> The doctor at the walk in clinic also referred me for an urgent early ultrasound to investigate bleeding and date the pregnancy. I hopefully will get in within the next 2 weeks. Wish me luck.
> 
> I think I'm about 5w3d today. 2 weeks since I found out about the pregnancy.

Those numbers are actually really good! Usually when your Hcg is 1200-6000 it takes 3-4 days to double. :hugs:


----------



## MrsRose168

DecemberWait said:


> counting said:
> 
> 
> I got my beta results today. At what I guess was 19dpo, my numbers were 1214. At what I guess was 22dpo my numbers were 3170.
> 
> They doubled which was great, but the doubling time could have been better, it was about 50 hours. Trying not to stress too much on that.
> 
> The doctor at the walk in clinic also referred me for an urgent early ultrasound to investigate bleeding and date the pregnancy. I hopefully will get in within the next 2 weeks. Wish me luck.
> 
> I think I'm about 5w3d today. 2 weeks since I found out about the pregnancy.
> 
> Hey just letting you know that's actually a great doubling time. Once you get over 1200miu the normal doubling time is 72-96 hours. So you actually beat the average, and the average 22dpo hcg level is 2398 so you are ahead of the average by quite a bit <3 I hope that makes you feel better!Click to expand...

Lol, jinx! We must have been typing at the same time bc I said the exact same thing!


----------



## MrsRose168

rose. said:


> Hi ladies! I've just got my bfp today so hoping my little bean sticks :) due on 22nd December! So excited. I love Christmas time and what a wonderful gift!

Congrats!!


----------



## MrsRose168

CountryMomma, would you mind changing my edd to 12/2 with a boy as my guess? TIA!


----------



## MrsRose168

BabyForIris said:


> Jezika said:
> 
> 
> Good luck counting and Jrepp. It's very stressful to be in limbo, I know. Crossing fingers for you both.
> 
> BabyForIris - I had my first doc appt today too (in Toronto, no less) and was given/told the same thing, though my dating u/s is scheduled for next Monday, which puts me at 7 weeks. I was wondering whether the tech will let us see the u/s images. What do you think? Usually they're very secretive about it and don't say/show anything, just send the results to my doc. I'd hate to not be able to see it.
> 
> Feeling increasingly nauseous recently to the point where any kind of smell makes me really, really queasy. I just have to push through the nausea and eat anyway, which is usually fine. Really not looking forward to it getting worse, though.
> 
> Jez - honestly it was highly anti climatic. He is usually the nicest person and when I told him why I was there he had the most inappropriate response. If it was anyone else and I was any less shocked I might have told him off. :gun:
> 
> Anyway, I'm trying to get over it.
> 
> I honestly don't know if they will show you. I would sure hope so!! Since it will be the first time you get to hear the heart beat or even see what's happening in there. I know usually (from what I've read) they turn the monior away to check. And if they don't find good news they say nothing or have someone (a dr) come in and give you the bad news. If they find a heart beat and everything is as it should be they call the hubby in and show you. I'm hoping that's the case. I'll make sure I ask my dr when I go back for my scan request.
> 
> Sorry MS has kicked in. Did it just start or has it been going on for a while? I haven't had any yet and I can't tell if it's just too early or what. Hang in there. :hugs:Click to expand...

I wanna know what he said too!


----------



## DecemberWait

Going for my 3rd beta tomorrow...should (hopefully) have the results Wednesday afternoon. Crossing everything this won't be another miscarriage...have not had anymore bleeding other than the two incidents on Saturday. A tiny bit of brown spotting here and there and one wipe of cm with a streak of red blood after a BM this morning...I know it could go either way at this point and usually red blood means MC so I am not getting my hopes up but just praying against the odds that this pregnancy works out.


----------



## BabyForIris

Jez and MrsRose: it went down like this...

Him: sooo, what brings you in? 
(Side note hubby went with me)
Me: ...well...I'm pregnant! (Big happy smile)
Him: ...oh. Who's he dad?
Me and DH: ................

Now... I get having a sense of humor. But I am 100% sure that's not the right thing to say to a couple. 

And then he followed up that statement with "well it will be in interesting to see your next SA results since it would have been impossible with his first results"

Picture my happy elation of passing on what should have been exciting and excellent news evaporating. I kinda wanted to say to him "the father is the only man I've slept with the last 5 years you arrogant insensitive d!ck"

But I took a deep breath and said nothing. Hubby just gave him a look when he said it. Honestly I think we were literally stunned silent. I don't even know if he realized how inappropriate it was to say that. I'm beyond offended to be honest. I'm trying to not let it bother me but it totally is. I love my husband dearly. I have never wanted children with anyone until I met him. For crying out loud I'm about to be 35! I waited this long for the right man. Not any man or more specifically, any sperm. /rant

Anyway, Jez I think it's totally up to you. I'm hoping hubby can go with me if they let us hear the heartbeat since it's really the first "real" moment of the whole thing.


----------



## MrsRose168

BabyForIris said:


> Jez and MrsRose: it went down like this...
> 
> Him: sooo, what brings you in?
> (Side note hubby went with me)
> Me: ...well...I'm pregnant! (Big happy smile)
> Him: ...oh. Who's he dad?
> Me and DH: ................
> 
> Now... I get having a sense of humor. But I am 100% sure that's not the right thing to say to a couple.
> 
> And then he followed up that statement with "well it will be in interesting to see your next SA results since it would have been impossible with his first results"
> 
> Picture my happy elation of passing on what should have been exciting and excellent news evaporating. I kinda wanted to say to him "the father is the only man I've slept with the last 5 years you arrogant insensitive d!ck"
> 
> But I took a deep breath and said nothing. Hubby just gave him a look when he said it. Honestly I think we were literally stunned silent. I don't even know if he realized how inappropriate it was to say that. I'm beyond offended to be honest. I'm trying to not let it bother me but it totally is. I love my husband dearly. I have never wanted children with anyone until I met him. For crying out loud I'm about to be 35! I waited this long for the right man. Not any man or more specifically, any sperm. /rant
> 
> Anyway, Jez I think it's totally up to you. I'm hoping hubby can go with me if they let us hear the heartbeat since it's really the first "real" moment of the whole thing.

WOW!! I can't believe a dr would say that! I mean, even with low counts, all it takes is one little swimmer! Is he your RE? If so, hopefully you'll get released to your OB soon and you won't have to worry about comments like that.


----------



## BabyForIris

Rose he's our family doctor. I don't know if that's how it is in the US or the UK but we have one main doctor we are registered with who we go to. 

As I said he's always been great. I'm unsure WTF he was thinking and I might have to say somethibg to him the next time I go in. 

I'll start seeing my OB in May


----------



## Jezika

Wow, Iris, that's crazy! At first I thought his first comment was funny, and then when I remembered your DH's SA, I realized how inappropriate that was... but then to add what we added... just wow! That is terribly insulting to both of you. Also, even if he is convinced it's impossible, it's none of his damned business! I would definitely have a word with him if you're comfortable. I feel like he needs to know that not only was what he said offensive, but he is clearly very wrong about what can still happen with low sperm count. :hugs:


----------



## BabyForIris

Jez, DH is going to speak to him when he sees him next because I don't think it's something we should ignore. 

Thanks for the hugs. As I said, it was not how I thought my first appointment would go. I'm hoping the next ones are less of a let down. 

Good luck with the MS hun. I hear eating crackers as soon as you wake up helps as well as ginger tea. At least we know baby is snug in there! :)


----------



## Laroawan

Gah I am going crazy. Thought I would get my second hcg results today but now it is too late and I don't think they will come in until tomorrow.


----------



## rose.

I've just started bleeding :( looks like it's not meant to be


----------



## Laroawan

Laroawan said:


> Gah I am going crazy. Thought I would get my second hcg results today but now it is too late and I don't think they will come in until tomorrow.

My numbers came in. 3009 today. They were 1008 4 days ago. Going up but not as fast as I was hoping. Doubling time 60hours and increase of 75% in 48 hours. Not terrible but not amazing either... going for round 3 on Wednesday.


----------



## Jellybe

Hi welcome all the newbes I've got my 4th lot of beta HCG test today first one 11dp5dt =52.9
15dp5dt =214.9
17dp5dt =386
So didn't quite double in 48hrs between last tests so hopefully will be much better today, also been getting period like pains and both ovaries are sore with sharp stabbing like pain now I'm worried that it might be eptopic &#128543;


----------



## MrsRose168

rose. said:


> I've just started bleeding :( looks like it's not meant to be

Oh no, I'm so sorry


----------



## MrsRose168

Jellybe said:


> Hi welcome all the newbes I've got my 4th lot of beta HCG test today first one 11dp5dt =52.9
> 15dp5dt =214.9
> 17dp5dt =386
> So didn't quite double in 48hrs between last tests so hopefully will be much better today, also been getting period like pains and both ovaries are sore with sharp stabbing like pain now I'm worried that it might be eptopic &#128543;

Are you going to see a doctor about the pain?


----------



## Jellybe

MrsRose168 said:


> Jellybe said:
> 
> 
> Hi welcome all the newbes I've got my 4th lot of beta HCG test today first one 11dp5dt =52.9
> 15dp5dt =214.9
> 17dp5dt =386
> So didn't quite double in 48hrs between last tests so hopefully will be much better today, also been getting period like pains and both ovaries are sore with sharp stabbing like pain now I'm worried that it might be eptopic &#128543;
> 
> Are you going to see a doctor about the pain?Click to expand...

Yes I'm waiting to see what my HCG is today then going to doctors tomorrow x


----------



## Jellybe

Jellybe said:


> Hi welcome all the newbes I've got my 4th lot of beta HCG test today first one 11dp5dt =52.9
> 15dp5dt =214.9
> 17dp5dt =386
> So didn't quite double in 48hrs between last tests so hopefully will be much better today, also been getting period like pains and both ovaries are sore with sharp stabbing like pain now I'm worried that it might be eptopic &#128543;

HCG 23dp5dt 1447 not quite doubling every 72 hours &#128563;


----------



## GraceER

rose. said:


> I've just started bleeding :( looks like it's not meant to be

Oh honey I'm so sorry. Nature can be so cruel. Huge hugs, I can only imagine how you're feeling. I hope you have somebody to support you through this xxx


----------



## GraceER

My GP visit was pretty uneventful. He didn't even do a test, was just happy to believe me! He doesn't care when I ovulated, only when I had a period so until a formal dating scan I'll be considered a week ahead of where I know I am, 5+6 today according to them instead of 5 weeks. I guess it should mean I get seen earlier. He's fine with me taking painkillers but has given me lower dose pills so I can take less when possible and slowly cut down. He's not overly concerned about the Endo but said decisions about any extra care I need aren't up to him anyway, I have to call the midwives and go from there. With my Endo history I may be seen early on by an obstetrician and it'll be up to them if they want any extra scans etc. Knowing how slow the NHS is I think we'll probably have to go ahead and book a private scan if we want one. OH wasn't convinced this was needed before but it would help me a lot I think.

I slept for 7.5 hours last night which is the longest since my BFP! The pain is still pretty bad but I'm managing. I'm feeling quite nauseous now, can't tell if it's from my painkillers or from my little sprout! I'm still pretty tired despite the sleep, may need a nap when I get home.


----------



## MrsRose168

GraceER said:


> My GP visit was pretty uneventful. He didn't even do a test, was just happy to believe me! He doesn't care when I ovulated, only when I had a period so until a formal dating scan I'll be considered a week ahead of where I know I am, 5+6 today according to them instead of 5 weeks. I guess it should mean I get seen earlier. He's fine with me taking painkillers but has given me lower dose pills so I can take less when possible and slowly cut down. He's not overly concerned about the Endo but said decisions about any extra care I need aren't up to him anyway, I have to call the midwives and go from there. With my Endo history I may be seen early on by an obstetrician and it'll be up to them if they want any extra scans etc. Knowing how slow the NHS is I think we'll probably have to go ahead and book a private scan if we want one. OH wasn't convinced this was needed before but it would help me a lot I think.
> 
> I slept for 7.5 hours last night which is the longest since my BFP! The pain is still pretty bad but I'm managing. I'm feeling quite nauseous now, can't tell if it's from my painkillers or from my little sprout! I'm still pretty tired despite the sleep, may need a nap when I get home.

Have you ever tried acupuncture for your pain? I've had pretty good success with it with my chronic back issues. It can also help with other pregnancy related things such as helping hold the pregnancy (if it's viable), energy, sleep and MS. I'm going once a week at least thru the first trimester.


----------



## BabyForIris

Rose...I'm so incredibly sorry. Sending lots of hugs. 

Honey- it seems all first appointments are a let down. Mine didn't do a test either. He just took my word for it. Glad there's a plan to better manage your pain and happy you got some sleep!! :)


----------



## Livvy

Hey girls, been a rough couple days for me, been following y'all but wasn't able to post. Been bleeding heavily for about 3 days now, 99% sure baby is gone. We are at peace with it now, obviously still sad but we know God is in control. I'm getting blood drawn today to confirm. Best wishes for everyone, I'll update when I get the results.


----------



## MrsRose168

Livvy said:


> Hey girls, been a rough couple days for me, been following y'all but wasn't able to post. Been bleeding heavily for about 3 days now, 99% sure baby is gone. We are at peace with it now, obviously still sad but we know God is in control. I'm getting blood drawn today to confirm. Best wishes for everyone, I'll update when I get the results.

Oh Livvy, I am so sorry. Wishing you all the best. Please keep us updated. :hugs:


----------



## GraceER

Livvy said:


> Hey girls, been a rough couple days for me, been following y'all but wasn't able to post. Been bleeding heavily for about 3 days now, 99% sure baby is gone. We are at peace with it now, obviously still sad but we know God is in control. I'm getting blood drawn today to confirm. Best wishes for everyone, I'll update when I get the results.

I'm so so sorry for your loss Livvy, I can only imagine how you're both feeling. Please take care of yourself at this difficult time xxx


----------



## rose.

Thanks so much for your support ladies :hugs: 
The bleeding has now stopped and I got a positive on a clear blue digi this afternoon so im not really sure what's going on. at the moment I'm just taking a step back and being cautious and hopefully in another few days I will feel more confident in this pregnancy. I never had bleeding with DS so it came as a shock!


----------



## MrsRose168

rose. said:


> Thanks so much for your support ladies :hugs:
> The bleeding has now stopped and I got a positive on a clear blue digi this afternoon so im not really sure what's going on. at the moment I'm just taking a step back and being cautious and hopefully in another few days I will feel more confident in this pregnancy. I never had bleeding with DS so it came as a shock!

Well that's good news! I've got my fx for you.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Livvy said:


> Hey girls, been a rough couple days for me, been following y'all but wasn't able to post. Been bleeding heavily for about 3 days now, 99% sure baby is gone. We are at peace with it now, obviously still sad but we know God is in control. I'm getting blood drawn today to confirm. Best wishes for everyone, I'll update when I get the results.

Oh Livvy I hate this. :( :hugs: Sending lots of good vibes your way.


----------



## CountryMomma

Livvy said:


> Hey girls, been a rough couple days for me, been following y'all but wasn't able to post. Been bleeding heavily for about 3 days now, 99% sure baby is gone. We are at peace with it now, obviously still sad but we know God is in control. I'm getting blood drawn today to confirm. Best wishes for everyone, I'll update when I get the results.

Livvy I am so so sorry to hear this, just heartbreaking. My heart goes out to you and many hugs are being sent your way.


----------



## CountryMomma

MrsRose168 said:


> CountryMomma, would you mind changing my edd to 12/2 with a boy as my guess? TIA!

Sure thing!!


----------



## DecemberWait

5w today...got betas drawn at noon hoping to have results by 5pm tomorrow. I have not had spotting since my weird two incidents on Saturday. Still hoping this baby is hanging on...we'll see what the results say. I am sorry to everyone else who is in limbo like me. Try to remember that some women have spotting even bleeding and still carry to term...only bloodwork can give you a definitive answer at this stage. Crossing my fingers we all get to bring home babies in December <3


----------



## counting

If it makes anyone feel better, I've got two healthy babies, from two pregnancies I bled red the whole time.


----------



## Livvy

Does anyone know offhand how quickly FRERs will fade after a miscarriage? Like if I took one while I'm still bleeding now, would it already be lighter or would I have to wait a while... I know hcg sticks around for a while but with my chemical my tests got lighter before I even started bleeding.


----------



## wannabeprego

Amari41 said:


> Hi everyone! Hoping I can join this thread. I got my first BFP last week (first preg!!) and due to being super irregular, got in to see my MW right away. By LMP I was 10 weeks, but I had a really off cycle and after 2 BFN, I had no idea where I was. She did a trans-vag US that she said showed I was either really early or had a non-viable pregnancy. She drew betas and I just found out that my HCG went from 990 to 2660 in 48h so she is hopeful that I am just super early! Estimating a due date of 12/10 based on what little she could see, but I go for an U/S next week to confirm dates and viability. After all the uncertainty with the first U/S, I am nervous that there will be even more since I'll only be 6 weeks 3 days for the second U/S. Does anyone have experience with an U/S around 6 weeks? She said if they don't hear a heartbeat, they will just have me come back the next week to check, but she wants to make sure the pregnancy is at least progressing. SO hard not to worry and overanalyze every little thing- especially having never gone through any of this. Reading through this thread has been so helpful though. So far, my only symptoms are sore boobs and cramping for the past 2 weeks (no blood), so really hoping this little bean is sticking good and growing big. Thinking of everyone else waiting for lab results- the waiting is so stressful!

Congratulations on your BFP and H&H 9 months to you! Welcome to the group!:flower:



CountryMomma said:


> Welcome Amari and congrats! I am sure everything will be just fine :)
> 
> AFM the MS has most def hit.. I can't even look at meat with out feeling nauseous and all day yesterday I had the feeling like I was going to ralph. I've been trying to eat a lot of fruits and veggies but I need some protein.. can't stand eggs right now either. Haven't been able to sleep the past couple nights despite feeling super tired. I wanted to grab a cheapie hpt from walmart last night just to see how dark the line was but I forgot lol I do like my new prenatals, they didn't seem to upset my stomach like my old ones did which means I don't have to try and remember to take them right before bed, I can take them whenever.
> 
> Any girls who had some bleeding have any updates?

I hope your MS lets up soon and you feel better !:hugs:



BabyForIris said:


> Hope everyone is doing well. Praying for the ladies who have had bleeding. Please update up when you feel up to it. You are al in my thoughts. My heart breaks to hear such scary news.
> 
> Welcome to all the new preggos!! Our little group is not so little anymore! :haha:
> 
> I hit 5 weeks today. Yay! A lovely little milestone. I had my first doctors appointment. Really all that happened was he sent me away with a wack of paperwork to get lots of bloodwork done and he told me to come back in 2 weeks and he will send me for my first scan (probably around 8-10weeks)
> 
> I'm happy to wait since I really don't want to have it done and not see enough or have them tell me some thing stupid like they can't find a heart beat. I really don't want that stress. Plus by then baby should really look more like a baby and less like a cute blob so should make for awesome scan pictures!
> 
> How's everyone else doing? Still no MS for me yet. But my boobs are HUGE!

Happy 5 weeks!:flower: Good luck with your first scan! H&H 9 months to you! 



Jrepp said:


> Hi ladies. I went in to the fertility clinic today for repeat blood work and another scan because the er report was wonky. They did see a sac measuring spot on 5 weeks, but that was it. She said it could be early still and a normal viable pregnancy, it could be a non viable pregnancy trying to miscarry or it could be an ectopic pregnancy with a psuedo sac. We won't know until next week when I go back in for another scan to see the yolk sac and fetal pole.

I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers that your baby bean continues to grow and be healthy! :hugs: Yes, when it is that early that can happen, so try not to worry yourself and keep up the PMA. Take good care of yourself! :hugs: H&H 9 months to you!





counting said:


> I got my beta results today. At what I guess was 19dpo, my numbers were 1214. At what I guess was 22dpo my numbers were 3170.
> 
> They doubled which was great, but the doubling time could have been better, it was about 50 hours. Trying not to stress too much on that.
> 
> The doctor at the walk in clinic also referred me for an urgent early ultrasound to investigate bleeding and date the pregnancy. I hopefully will get in within the next 2 weeks. Wish me luck.
> 
> I think I'm about 5w3d today. 2 weeks since I found out about the pregnancy.

Those are great numbers! I hope everything continues to go great! H&H 9 months to you! :flower:



Jezika said:


> Good luck counting and Jrepp. It's very stressful to be in limbo, I know. Crossing fingers for you both.
> 
> BabyForIris - I had my first doc appt today too (in Toronto, no less) and was given/told the same thing, though my dating u/s is scheduled for next Monday, which puts me at 7 weeks. I was wondering whether the tech will let us see the u/s images. What do you think? Usually they're very secretive about it and don't say/show anything, just send the results to my doc. I'd hate to not be able to see it.
> 
> Feeling increasingly nauseous recently to the point where any kind of smell makes me really, really queasy. I just have to push through the nausea and eat anyway, which is usually fine. Really not looking forward to it getting worse, though.

I hope your naseua lets up and that you feel better soon!:hugs:





Laroawan said:


> Laroawan said:
> 
> 
> Gah I am going crazy. Thought I would get my second hcg results today but now it is too late and I don't think they will come in until tomorrow.
> 
> My numbers came in. 3009 today. They were 1008 4 days ago. Going up but not as fast as I was hoping. Doubling time 60hours and increase of 75% in 48 hours. Not terrible but not amazing either... going for round 3 on Wednesday.Click to expand...

Good luck with your next betas! H&H 9 months to you!



rose. said:


> I've just started bleeding :( looks like it's not meant to be

 I am so sorry hun! Big huge hugs to you!:hugs:



GraceER said:


> My GP visit was pretty uneventful. He didn't even do a test, was just happy to believe me! He doesn't care when I ovulated, only when I had a period so until a formal dating scan I'll be considered a week ahead of where I know I am, 5+6 today according to them instead of 5 weeks. I guess it should mean I get seen earlier. He's fine with me taking painkillers but has given me lower dose pills so I can take less when possible and slowly cut down. He's not overly concerned about the Endo but said decisions about any extra care I need aren't up to him anyway, I have to call the midwives and go from there. With my Endo history I may be seen early on by an obstetrician and it'll be up to them if they want any extra scans etc. Knowing how slow the NHS is I think we'll probably have to go ahead and book a private scan if we want one. OH wasn't convinced this was needed before but it would help me a lot I think.
> 
> I slept for 7.5 hours last night which is the longest since my BFP! The pain is still pretty bad but I'm managing. I'm feeling quite nauseous now, can't tell if it's from my painkillers or from my little sprout! I'm still pretty tired despite the sleep, may need a nap when I get home.

I am sorry that you are having so much pain. :hugs: I hope it lets up soon! I always thought that pregnancy could pause endometriosis growth? :shrug: I have stage 2 endo but luckily it doesn't cause me many problems. I had lap surgery before I did my first IVF and my dr removed some of it and that is when I discovered that I first had it. I also had to have a polyp removed along with scar tissue. 

Your dr can give you a list of medications to take that are safe when pregnant, and one of the things that helped me sleep when things got really bad with my first pregnancy was beandryl, just the regular pink bednaryl, it is safe to take when pregnant and always knocks me out like a ton of bricks. I am on it now because the progesterone in oil I was injecting into my behind made me break out in an itchy rash! :wacko: I take it before bed because it makes me so sleepy! Good luck I hope that you can get some rest!


----------



## wannabeprego

I don't think I ever shared the picture of my 2 embryos I transferred for my FET cycle and I just wanted to share them with you girls! I go for HCG bloods on Thursday! Wish me luck! Although I probably won't get my results back until Friday since my RE has a half day on Thursday! :nope:


----------



## DecemberWait

Livvy said:


> Does anyone know offhand how quickly FRERs will fade after a miscarriage? Like if I took one while I'm still bleeding now, would it already be lighter or would I have to wait a while... I know hcg sticks around for a while but with my chemical my tests got lighter before I even started bleeding.

With my miscarriage in January my tests were lighter and lighter each day. Did you try testing again? I am so sorry you are in limbo :(


----------



## wannabeprego

Livvy said:


> Hey girls, been a rough couple days for me, been following y'all but wasn't able to post. Been bleeding heavily for about 3 days now, 99% sure baby is gone. We are at peace with it now, obviously still sad but we know God is in control. I'm getting blood drawn today to confirm. Best wishes for everyone, I'll update when I get the results.

I am so sorry for your loss hun! Big huge hugs to you!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Livvy

Thank you wanna xx

December, I did but I don't know why I keep torturing myself...


----------



## Jezika

Rose and Livvy, so sorry to hear this may be an MC - I know how heartbreaking that is. Sending lots of hugs your way and hope that all might be well after all.

Wannabepreggo - that's such a neat pic! I always wondered what embryos looked like, and that's such a clear image. Also weird (and cool) to think that might be the earliest possible photograph of your future baby/babies! I mean, that's crazy cool.

Jellybe - let us know about the testing and what the doc said. I had sharp pains in both my ovaries for like the first week after BFP. It only stopped a week ago (and of course now I'm worried about it having stopped). I've not had any spotting at all though, so hopefully that's good.

For ladies who've had nausea, do you find that sometimes the nausea abates? I've been feeling nauseous a LOT, including earlier today, but tonight I feel fine.


----------



## Jezika

ETA: Okay, I spoke to soon; I feel nauseous again. And the smell of my B complex vitamins makes me want to gag.


----------



## rose.

Livvy huge :hugs: I know exactly how you must feel as I thought I was in the same position yesterday. I'm hoping and praying that things turn around :hugs:

Wannabeprego that pic is amazing!! :D

Jezikea I already feel a bit nauseous at times. I was awful with my son and it didn't even start this early so I hope it doesn't get worse very quickly. I was sick most days with my son for about 3 months. It was always worse in the morning. 

Afm - no more bleeding and I had some cramping yesterday which I am hoping was bean moving around getting more stuck in. I remember having that with my son. My cm has also gone more creamy again so im hoping and praying everything will be ok. I think I overreeacted yesterday as the blood was red at first, but there wasn't that much of it really.


----------



## Nina83

BabyForIris said:


> Jez and MrsRose: it went down like this...
> 
> Him: sooo, what brings you in?
> (Side note hubby went with me)
> Me: ...well...I'm pregnant! (Big happy smile)
> Him: ...oh. Who's he dad?
> Me and DH: ................
> 
> Now... I get having a sense of humor. But I am 100% sure that's not the right thing to say to a couple.
> 
> And then he followed up that statement with "well it will be in interesting to see your next SA results since it would have been impossible with his first results"
> 
> Picture my happy elation of passing on what should have been exciting and excellent news evaporating. I kinda wanted to say to him "the father is the only man I've slept with the last 5 years you arrogant insensitive d!ck"
> 
> But I took a deep breath and said nothing. Hubby just gave him a look when he said it. Honestly I think we were literally stunned silent. I don't even know if he realized how inappropriate it was to say that. I'm beyond offended to be honest. I'm trying to not let it bother me but it totally is. I love my husband dearly. I have never wanted children with anyone until I met him. For crying out loud I'm about to be 35! I waited this long for the right man. Not any man or more specifically, any sperm. /rant
> 
> Anyway, Jez I think it's totally up to you. I'm hoping hubby can go with me if they let us hear the heartbeat since it's really the first "real" moment of the whole thing.

Seriously? SERIOUSLY?!
Please tell me you're going to switch doctors!


----------



## Nina83

rose. said:


> Thanks so much for your support ladies :hugs:
> The bleeding has now stopped and I got a positive on a clear blue digi this afternoon so im not really sure what's going on. at the moment I'm just taking a step back and being cautious and hopefully in another few days I will feel more confident in this pregnancy. I never had bleeding with DS so it came as a shock!

FX, sometimes bleeding is just bleeding. Hopefully it was nothing!


----------



## Nina83

Livvy said:


> Hey girls, been a rough couple days for me, been following y'all but wasn't able to post. Been bleeding heavily for about 3 days now, 99% sure baby is gone. We are at peace with it now, obviously still sad but we know God is in control. I'm getting blood drawn today to confirm. Best wishes for everyone, I'll update when I get the results.

Oh Livvy, I'm so sorry to hear this. Sending you guys big hugs


----------



## GraceER

rose and Livvy I hope you get some more clear answers soon. I don't know how helpful pregnancy tests are in miscarriage, sometimes they can stay positive for a long time. I think only ultrasound can tell you for sure. If you're in doubt, my guide would be did the bleeding resemble a period? Bleeding and even bright red blood don't necessarily indicate miscarriage and some bleeding is very common. Heavy red bleeding lasting several days just like a period is much less likely to be ok but again without serial bloods or an ultrasound you never know. I'm not trying to give false hope, just facts. I hope this awful limbo is over soon for you.First trimester is so much harder than I imagined it would be. I don't know if it's the hormones but I'm swinging wildly from being so blissfully happy to last night breaking down in tears to my husband because I'm so terrified something is wrong and that there won't be a baby after all. He's trying so hard to be supportive but he never minded much if we had kids or not, we're mostly doing this for me and he's happy to support me but just isn't invested in the same way and I find that so hard. He loves me so much and I know if all goes well he'd love the baby too but right now if I did miscarry he'd only be sad because I am. Other than a big dose of crazy and a lot of Endo pain my boobs are getting more sore and I'm definitely more physically tired, I feel like I'm wading through treacle today my body is so heavy. Thankfully only mild nausea so far too. If I make it to 6 weeks we're going to book an early reassurance scan on my birthday at 8+1. The likelihood is all will be well and by then I just need to know.


----------



## BabyForIris

Nina I switch to my OB in May so I won't get those kinds of comments anymore. Also hubby is going to talk to him next week about the inappropriateness of the comment. Thank you though. I'm so glad to know I'm not just being emotional. 

Grace I agree and feel the same way. One moment I'm so happy. And then I stop and I'm washed over with a wave of anxiety. I already know my first scan will be incredibly emotional and scary. Until then I just have to enjoy knowing I am pregnant and no matter what I'm happy about it. :hugs: Hang in there.


----------



## MrsRose168

Livvy said:


> Does anyone know offhand how quickly FRERs will fade after a miscarriage? Like if I took one while I'm still bleeding now, would it already be lighter or would I have to wait a while... I know hcg sticks around for a while but with my chemical my tests got lighter before I even started bleeding.

Are you able to get bloodwork done? I'm so sorry you're going through this. I know how awful it is.


----------



## rose.

Grace I feel the same, my DH is only really doing it for me too! He would be happy to stick with one so he doesn't understand the roller coaster.
I'm feeling much more positive today, no more bleeding I think I overreacted really as it only lasted a few hours. It was just a shock to wake up to that. As my tests were so faint the day before im feeling confident that the digi was positive as hopefully that shows some progression (I know digis can be hard to show positive very early). Af was due today and no sign, just lots of creamy cm which I had with DS. So I am just keeping everything crossed that all is ok. There's nothing I can do right now - it's too early for an US and my doctor can't even fit me in at the moment so I'll just have to keep positive and wait and see.


----------



## Livvy

Mrsrose I had bloodwork done yesterday, will get the results today hopefully xx


----------



## MrsRose168

Livvy said:


> Mrsrose I had bloodwork done yesterday, will get the results today hopefully xx

Oh good! Thinking about you. :hugs:


----------



## Livvy

Got my results, I should be 6 weeks today but my hcg was only 341. Going again tomorrow and getting hcg and progesterone levels checked.


----------



## MrsRose168

Livvy said:


> Got my results, I should be 6 weeks today but my hcg was only 341. Going again tomorrow and getting hcg and progesterone levels checked.

I can't remember--was this your first set of betas?


----------



## DecemberWait

Livvy said:


> Got my results, I should be 6 weeks today but my hcg was only 341. Going again tomorrow and getting hcg and progesterone levels checked.

<3 big hugs mama...I'm thinking of you.


----------



## Jellybe

After a terrifying day spent up A&E and a scare when she couldn't see anything in the uterus little jellybean seen in the uterus with a fetal pole even saw a flickering heartbeat &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## counting

Livvy said:


> Got my results, I should be 6 weeks today but my hcg was only 341. Going again tomorrow and getting hcg and progesterone levels checked.

Any chance your dates are really off? I'm really sorry to hear your levels are so low. At six weeks you'd typically expect a level of around 10000 or so.


----------



## GraceER

Jellybe said:


> After a terrifying day spent up A&E and a scare when she couldn't see anything in the uterus little jellybean seen in the uterus with a fetal pole even saw a flickering heartbeat &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;

Ah great news jellybean! So sorry you ended up there in the first place, what happened? But how wonderful that you've seen a little heartbeat xx

Livvy those numbers don't sound right, will be thinking of you tomorrow xx

My breasts are SO sore now! Since my BFP they mostly felt a little tender like with PMS but now they're getting quite painful -there's this constant low ache and then if anything brushes them, even just my arm, ouch!! It's reassuring to think the hormones are still rising so I'm not complaining at all. Bring it on little bean!


----------



## DecemberWait

Betas: 
4/5: 80
4/7: 250 
4/12: 2,228
Ultrasound scheduled for 4/26 at exactly 7 weeks <3


----------



## hilslo

Livvy - I'm so sorry hon. I know from experience that being in limbo is the worst place to be. I hope you get a clearer picture tomorrow. Huge hugs to you xx

December, jellybe - numbers and scans sounding good. I also had a reassurance scan today. I was really nervous as I'd had a little bit of spotting a couple of days ago but we saw a little flickering heartbeat. It'll reassure me for a couple of days then I'll go back to worrying lol! MS is awful at the moment. It's all day everyday nausea. No vomitting yet though. Never had a trace of it with my previous pregnancies so its one as a bit of a shock!!!


----------



## MrsRose168

Jelly, hilslo - So glad you got to see the heartbeats! I saw ours last Friday and I'm already scared to death that something bad has happened since. I can't wait for the next scan on the 22nd. 

December - Your numbers are looking great! :happydance:

AFM, I'm really tired today. Going to acupuncture tonight which is always really relaxing so I'm looking forward to that :)


----------



## Jellybe

GraceER said:


> Jellybe said:
> 
> 
> After a terrifying day spent up A&E and a scare when she couldn't see anything in the uterus little jellybean seen in the uterus with a fetal pole even saw a flickering heartbeat &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;
> 
> Ah great news jellybean! So sorry you ended up there in the first place, what happened? But how wonderful that you've seen a little heartbeat xx
> 
> my HCG isn't rising as quickly as it should and had some pain in my left ovary so was worried it might be eptopic so went up A&E today and eventually had a scan to re assure me, turns out I got cysts on my ovary but they will come and go through the pregnancy apparently xClick to expand...


----------



## rose.

Sorry you've had a stressful time Jellybe but glad all was fine in the end :) I am looking in to private early reassurance scans. I am trying to get a drs appointment but that in itself is a challenge - im going to call them tomorrow and be more insistent - but I expect they won't scan me early. If they won't offer me a scan then I have a clinic in mind who will be able to do it in a couple of weeks time.


----------



## Bubbles1088

:hugs: Livvy. I'm so sorry. :(


----------



## babies7777

So sorry to all the ladies going through all the worry and stress. I'm worried too.

On Tuesday morning started with a sharp pain on left hand side. Felt like cyst pain, but sitting, lying down etc nothing was making it stop. Called the IVF clinic and the nurse phoned me back to come in and be checked. I was 4days5. The doctor examined my stomach and said it would be too early to see anything on the ultrasound and that if it was ectopic it was far too early to be causing a problem. She did an ultrasound and said the womb lining was nice and thick and they could see a little bit of blood near the ovary probably from egg collection which may have been causing the pain but she didn't think it was enough. The cyst I had drained before the IVF was there again, but only small so she didn't think it was that. She said they would just have to wait and see and hope to see in the ultrasound at 7 weeks and sent me home. The vag ultrasound was painful whenever she turned the wand to the left and by the time I had got home the pain was so much worse. Guessing because they had moved things in there, not sure. She had told me to take paracetamol and I had to it was so bad. Dh had to work from home to watch my lo as I was in bed in bad pain. The paracetamol kicked in after two doses and overnight the pain lessened to a manageable level. I had done a test that morning before the pain started, a frer, and two clear lines. I decided to test again the next morning and the line took ages to show, but eventually did. The next day it hurt a bit but no where as much so I just took it easy. Decided to test again this morning. Woke up with really sharp trapped wind pains probably due to the progestrone suppositories at 1am. 3 hours from last wee, and the line is much fainter than it has been. I really don't know what is going on. Did the corpus lut cyst burst Is it ectopic Chemical. Is it fine and for some reason the frer is not picking it up as well. I did another test 4 hours later and still same. I'm really worried now. I phoned a different private clinic and just got a beta hcg blood test done. Hopefully will find out the results today. I don't know what to think. 
Here are my frers
 



Attached Files:







pregnancylinesprogression2016smallpic.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 20


----------



## rose.

Babies7777 thinking of you :hugs: I hope everything turns out ok for you. Not knowing is the worst


----------



## babies7777

Thank you. Really hope so too.


rose. said:


> Babies7777 thinking of you :hugs: I hope everything turns out ok for you. Not knowing is the worst


----------



## MrsRose168

babies7777 said:


> So sorry to all the ladies going through all the worry and stress. I'm worried too.
> 
> On Tuesday morning started with a sharp pain on left hand side. Felt like cyst pain, but sitting, lying down etc nothing was making it stop. Called the IVF clinic and the nurse phoned me back to come in and be checked. I was 4days5. The doctor examined my stomach and said it would be too early to see anything on the ultrasound and that if it was ectopic it was far too early to be causing a problem. She did an ultrasound and said the womb lining was nice and thick and they could see a little bit of blood near the ovary probably from egg collection which may have been causing the pain but she didn't think it was enough. The cyst I had drained before the IVF was there again, but only small so she didn't think it was that. She said they would just have to wait and see and hope to see in the ultrasound at 7 weeks and sent me home. The vag ultrasound was painful whenever she turned the wand to the left and by the time I had got home the pain was so much worse. Guessing because they had moved things in there, not sure. She had told me to take paracetamol and I had to it was so bad. Dh had to work from home to watch my lo as I was in bed in bad pain. The paracetamol kicked in after two doses and overnight the pain lessened to a manageable level. I had done a test that morning before the pain started, a frer, and two clear lines. I decided to test again the next morning and the line took ages to show, but eventually did. The next day it hurt a bit but no where as much so I just took it easy. Decided to test again this morning. Woke up with really sharp trapped wind pains probably due to the progestrone suppositories at 1am. 3 hours from last wee, and the line is much fainter than it has been. I really don't know what is going on. Did the corpus lut cyst burst Is it ectopic Chemical. Is it fine and for some reason the frer is not picking it up as well. I did another test 4 hours later and still same. I'm really worried now. I phoned a different private clinic and just got a beta hcg blood test done. Hopefully will find out the results today. I don't know what to think.
> Here are my frers

Oh, dear I'm so sorry you're going through this. I'm glad that you were at least able to get your betas done. I hope you get some answers soon and that the pain stays away. :hugs:


----------



## counting

Just got my dating scan appointment. April 29th. Just about 2 weeks away but it seems like forever.


----------



## rose.

That's exciting counting! They don't routinely scan until 12 weeks here which seems like an eternity. I'm definitely going to have a private one earlier; hopefully at around 7 weeks to put my mind at rest. I don't think I'll believe it until I see my little one on the screen - I felt the same last time!!


----------



## BabyForIris

Rose I feel the same way. I feel like I need to see to believe. Ha ha 

And they do that here in Canada too. They just don't send you for many scans. I'm requesting one for between week 8 and 10 so I'll be able to get a really good look and hear the heart beat. Hoping that makes it more real for me.


----------



## Jrepp

babies7777 said:


> So sorry to all the ladies going through all the worry and stress. I'm worried too.
> 
> On Tuesday morning started with a sharp pain on left hand side. Felt like cyst pain, but sitting, lying down etc nothing was making it stop. Called the IVF clinic and the nurse phoned me back to come in and be checked. I was 4days5. The doctor examined my stomach and said it would be too early to see anything on the ultrasound and that if it was ectopic it was far too early to be causing a problem. She did an ultrasound and said the womb lining was nice and thick and they could see a little bit of blood near the ovary probably from egg collection which may have been causing the pain but she didn't think it was enough. The cyst I had drained before the IVF was there again, but only small so she didn't think it was that. She said they would just have to wait and see and hope to see in the ultrasound at 7 weeks and sent me home. The vag ultrasound was painful whenever she turned the wand to the left and by the time I had got home the pain was so much worse. Guessing because they had moved things in there, not sure. She had told me to take paracetamol and I had to it was so bad. Dh had to work from home to watch my lo as I was in bed in bad pain. The paracetamol kicked in after two doses and overnight the pain lessened to a manageable level. I had done a test that morning before the pain started, a frer, and two clear lines. I decided to test again the next morning and the line took ages to show, but eventually did. The next day it hurt a bit but no where as much so I just took it easy. Decided to test again this morning. Woke up with really sharp trapped wind pains probably due to the progestrone suppositories at 1am. 3 hours from last wee, and the line is much fainter than it has been. I really don't know what is going on. Did the corpus lut cyst burst Is it ectopic Chemical. Is it fine and for some reason the frer is not picking it up as well. I did another test 4 hours later and still same. I'm really worried now. I phoned a different private clinic and just got a beta hcg blood test done. Hopefully will find out the results today. I don't know what to think.
> Here are my frers

Have you heard of the hook on effect? Basically, hpt's can only handle so much HCG. Once you're level is above that threshold, the lines will lighten. If you were to dilute the urine it would probably be dark lines again.


----------



## rose.

That's interesting I had never heard of that!

Livvy, how are you doing? Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## counting

rose. said:


> That's exciting counting! They don't routinely scan until 12 weeks here which seems like an eternity. I'm definitely going to have a private one earlier; hopefully at around 7 weeks to put my mind at rest. I don't think I'll believe it until I see my little one on the screen - I felt the same last time!!

They actually don't do routine scans here until 20 weeks! You just get one ultrasound per most low risk pregnancies. I'll have more than that because I'm high risk- but I need the dating scan because I had a miscarriage February 19th, and no period in between that loss and this pregnancy, so the doctors don't have any way of dating my pregnancy otherwise, and because I'm experiencing abnormal bleeding and cramping. 
I'd just feel a lot better if I knew of this baby had a healthy heartbeat or if I'm likely to lose this one too.


----------



## babies7777

Just got my beta. It was 38.1 IU/L. Not very familar with beta results as we don't usually have them in the UK, but guessing that is really low? Any advice appreciated.


----------



## babies7777

Thanks I googled it, but my beta just came in as 38.1 IU/L it seems low to cause the test a problem. 


Jrepp said:


> babies7777 said:
> 
> 
> So sorry to all the ladies going through all the worry and stress. I'm worried too.
> 
> On Tuesday morning started with a sharp pain on left hand side. Felt like cyst pain, but sitting, lying down etc nothing was making it stop. Called the IVF clinic and the nurse phoned me back to come in and be checked. I was 4days5. The doctor examined my stomach and said it would be too early to see anything on the ultrasound and that if it was ectopic it was far too early to be causing a problem. She did an ultrasound and said the womb lining was nice and thick and they could see a little bit of blood near the ovary probably from egg collection which may have been causing the pain but she didn't think it was enough. The cyst I had drained before the IVF was there again, but only small so she didn't think it was that. She said they would just have to wait and see and hope to see in the ultrasound at 7 weeks and sent me home. The vag ultrasound was painful whenever she turned the wand to the left and by the time I had got home the pain was so much worse. Guessing because they had moved things in there, not sure. She had told me to take paracetamol and I had to it was so bad. Dh had to work from home to watch my lo as I was in bed in bad pain. The paracetamol kicked in after two doses and overnight the pain lessened to a manageable level. I had done a test that morning before the pain started, a frer, and two clear lines. I decided to test again the next morning and the line took ages to show, but eventually did. The next day it hurt a bit but no where as much so I just took it easy. Decided to test again this morning. Woke up with really sharp trapped wind pains probably due to the progestrone suppositories at 1am. 3 hours from last wee, and the line is much fainter than it has been. I really don't know what is going on. Did the corpus lut cyst burst Is it ectopic Chemical. Is it fine and for some reason the frer is not picking it up as well. I did another test 4 hours later and still same. I'm really worried now. I phoned a different private clinic and just got a beta hcg blood test done. Hopefully will find out the results today. I don't know what to think.
> Here are my frers
> 
> Have you heard of the hook on effect? Basically, hpt's can only handle so much HCG. Once you're level is above that threshold, the lines will lighten. If you were to dilute the urine it would probably be dark lines again.Click to expand...


----------



## counting

38.1 is very low :( . have you spoken with your doctor?


----------



## Jellybe

babies7777 said:


> Just got my beta. It was 38.1 IU/L. Not very familar with beta results as we don't usually have them in the UK, but guessing that is really low? Any advice appreciated.

Yes it is low but mine was only 52.9 then didn't quite double like it should so was worries yesterday so went and hospital and saw a perfect heartbeat and measuring 6 weeks ( which I am today) it doesn't matter too much about the number just that it keeps rising, I was getting very worried and worked up with my HCG results I've stopped having them now,
Good luck Hun xx


----------



## MrsRose168

babies7777 said:


> Just got my beta. It was 38.1 IU/L. Not very familar with beta results as we don't usually have them in the UK, but guessing that is really low? Any advice appreciated.

My results said the average hcg range at 5 weeks is 100-5,000. However, the most important thing is that it's doubling in 48-72 hours. Are you going to have another draw?


----------



## Livvy

rose. said:


> That's interesting I had never heard of that!
> 
> Livvy, how are you doing? Thinking of you :hugs:

Thanks bubbles and rose :hugs: appreciate it a lot!!

Got my second level of betas done a couple hours ago, I just want them to confirm it and for me to stop bleeding so I can move on! In general been in much better spirits, weather is nice and my 9 month old is crawling properly now so keeping me distracted :)


----------



## babies7777

I'm not sure whether to do another one or pay for an ultrasound at 6 weeks. I'm thinking just get the ultrasound as that will be the most conclusive. My fertility clinic basically told me they would not do another ultrasound until 7 weeks so I will have to get it done somewhere else. They never even mentioned getting a beta done, I just did that myself because I was worried. If it was just the low HCG, but with the tests today being a lot lighter, I'm thinking things will either get better or worse. The wait is agonising for sure.


----------



## DecemberWait

babies7777 said:


> I'm not sure whether to do another one or pay for an ultrasound at 6 weeks. I'm thinking just get the ultrasound as that will be the most conclusive. My fertility clinic basically told me they would not do another ultrasound until 7 weeks so I will have to get it done somewhere else. They never even mentioned getting a beta done, I just did that myself because I was worried. If it was just the low HCG, but with the tests today being a lot lighter, I'm thinking things will either get better or worse. The wait is agonising for sure.

Get another beta done. They can't see anything on U/S if your HCG is under 2,000. Good luck, I really hope your betas go up <3


----------



## MrsRose168

DecemberWait said:


> babies7777 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure whether to do another one or pay for an ultrasound at 6 weeks. I'm thinking just get the ultrasound as that will be the most conclusive. My fertility clinic basically told me they would not do another ultrasound until 7 weeks so I will have to get it done somewhere else. They never even mentioned getting a beta done, I just did that myself because I was worried. If it was just the low HCG, but with the tests today being a lot lighter, I'm thinking things will either get better or worse. The wait is agonising for sure.
> 
> Get another beta done. They can't see anything on U/S if your HCG is under 2,000. Good luck, I really hope your betas go up <3Click to expand...

I agree. Plus, you'll know right away what's happening if the number decreases. I don't think you should have to wait in limbo for 2 more weeks.


----------



## babies7777

Did yours get to 2000 by the ultrasound?




Jellybe said:


> babies7777 said:
> 
> 
> Just got my beta. It was 38.1 IU/L. Not very familar with beta results as we don't usually have them in the UK, but guessing that is really low? Any advice appreciated.
> 
> Yes it is low but mine was only 52.9 then didn't quite double like it should so was worries yesterday so went and hospital and saw a perfect heartbeat and measuring 6 weeks ( which I am today) it doesn't matter too much about the number just that it keeps rising, I was getting very worried and worked up with my HCG results I've stopped having them now,
> Good luck Hun xxClick to expand...


----------



## babies7777

My main concern is making sure it is not ectopic. We did IVF so my dates are definitely accurate and with the test line going lighter today I'm guessing if there is something wrong it will continue to fade. I have one clear blue digi left so will take that on Sunday and see what it comes up with. If it still says pregnant 1-2 which it said yesterday then that must be a really bad sign. Life is cruel for sure. But I know there has been lots of other ladies on this thread that have had similar things happen.
It will be the end of the road for us as we could only pay for one ivf cycle. I am blessed beyond belief to have my daughter who is also an ivf/ICSI baby. 
I hope you all get your bfps and to those still pregnant, your December babies.


----------



## MrsRose168

babies7777 said:


> My main concern is making sure it is not ectopic. We did IVF so my dates are definitely accurate and with the test line going lighter today I'm guessing if there is something wrong it will continue to fade. I have one clear blue digi left so will take that on Sunday and see what it comes up with. If it still says pregnant 1-2 which it said yesterday then that must be a really bad sign. Life is cruel for sure. But I know there has been lots of other ladies on this thread that have had similar things happen.
> It will be the end of the road for us as we could only pay for one ivf cycle. I am blessed beyond belief to have my daughter who is also an ivf/ICSI baby.
> I hope you all get your bfps and to those still pregnant, your December babies.

I'm so sorry, hun. I really hope it's not an ectopic. I would think if that's a possibility that they should get you in sooner since it could rupture. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## TinyLynne

Hello. 

I hope you ladies don't mind me joining. I'm still pretty nervous about joining as this is my 6th pregnancy and I don't want to 'jinx' it by joining a due date group, but I am further than I have ever been (6 weeks 5 days, maybe 4 days) and I had a scan yesterday for the first time (never made it far enough to see anything in previous 5 pregnancies) and saw a baby measuring 6+2 with a heartbeat of 130 bpm. It was fantastic news for us. And I am just in so much disbelief, I think maybe joining this board will help me to realize that this could really be my take home baby this time. I know it's a long road ahead, but I feel good about this one. At least I do today. So until I am told differently, I think I am due Dec 3rd with a girl. We will be a December household with DH and our dog and I already having December birthdays. 

To those of you spotting or with low betas, I'm sorry you are going through this. I know how scary and unfair it is and how long the hours seem to take while in that limbo. My prayers are with you.


----------



## faithforbaby

Hope all are doing well! I have not been online in quite some time, as I have been extraordinarily busy with work! I plan to long on tonight and catch up on everyone's comments. Hope everyone has an awesome day!


----------



## MrsRose168

TinyLynne said:


> Hello.
> 
> I hope you ladies don't mind me joining. I'm still pretty nervous about joining as this is my 6th pregnancy and I don't want to 'jinx' it by joining a due date group, but I am further than I have ever been (6 weeks 5 days, maybe 4 days) and I had a scan yesterday for the first time (never made it far enough to see anything in previous 5 pregnancies) and saw a baby measuring 6+2 with a heartbeat of 130 bpm. It was fantastic news for us. And I am just in so much disbelief, I think maybe joining this board will help me to realize that this could really be my take home baby this time. I know it's a long road ahead, but I feel good about this one. At least I do today. So until I am told differently, I think I am due Dec 3rd with a girl. We will be a December household with DH and our dog and I already having December birthdays.
> 
> To those of you spotting or with low betas, I'm sorry you are going through this. I know how scary and unfair it is and how long the hours seem to take while in that limbo. My prayers are with you.

Welcome, TinyLynne! I remember your story from a ttc after loss thread. I think I'm a day ahead of you and this is also the furthest I've ever made it so hoping this will be my THB. How do you know it's a girl? Did you do IVF?


----------



## Bubbles1088

I'm sorry all you ladies who are going through a rough time. Thinking of you. <3

My 9 month old DD had her well baby checkup today. She's growing so well! And her head circumference has consistently been in the high percentiles. Today it was in the 94th. O_O Can't believe she will be a year old soon. 

So I slipped on some maternity pants today just because they are so comfy. I'm so bloated. My regular pants still fit fine but...I'm so comfy in these...so...I'm wearing them for the rest of the day. :haha:


----------



## Bubbles1088

Today was bad for nausea. I got a couple of pretty good waves of it. I haven't had to deal with it much yet this pregnancy...looks like it's finally hitting me. :(


----------



## DecemberWait

babies7777 said:


> My main concern is making sure it is not ectopic. We did IVF so my dates are definitely accurate and with the test line going lighter today I'm guessing if there is something wrong it will continue to fade. I have one clear blue digi left so will take that on Sunday and see what it comes up with. If it still says pregnant 1-2 which it said yesterday then that must be a really bad sign. Life is cruel for sure. But I know there has been lots of other ladies on this thread that have had similar things happen.
> It will be the end of the road for us as we could only pay for one ivf cycle. I am blessed beyond belief to have my daughter who is also an ivf/ICSI baby.
> I hope you all get your bfps and to those still pregnant, your December babies.

They won't be able to see anything if it was ectopic <3 at the level of hcg you have they could see a thickened endometrial lining and that's it. I'm not trying to discourage you from asking for a scan, maybe ask for the beta and see what it is, and then get the scan afterwards? I am really sorry you are in limbo, the same thing happened to me 4 times in the past and I know how hard it is. Big hugs :hugs:


----------



## Jellybe

babies7777 said:


> Did yours get to 2000 by the ultrasound?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jellybe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babies7777 said:
> 
> 
> Just got my beta. It was 38.1 IU/L. Not very familar with beta results as we don't usually have them in the UK, but guessing that is really low? Any advice appreciated.
> 
> Yes it is low but mine was only 52.9 then didn't quite double like it should so was worries yesterday so went and hospital and saw a perfect heartbeat and measuring 6 weeks ( which I am today) it doesn't matter too much about the number just that it keeps rising, I was getting very worried and worked up with my HCG results I've stopped having them now,
> Good luck Hun xxClick to expand...Click to expand...

I had a ultra sound at 5+6 and my HCG was 1600 hope this helps mine were very slow rising


----------



## Caitrin

Hey guys, sorry I've been lurking I've been sleeping as much as I can when I'm not taking care of my toddler or working. I have a very physical job and it wears me out when I'm not pregnant, much less when I am! But I have been trying to read and send good vibes out yo you all for happy and healthy pregnancies.

I can't shake the feeling something is wrong though for myself. Granted I'm a naturally anxious person (stopped Lexapro when I wanted to get pregnant) but still. And I don't have any reason other than a feeling and seemingly very little symptoms. I do wonder though because of my pcos and coming off the pill in January if I ovulated a week later than my "LMP". (I don't think two days of very light bleeding really counts but it probably does) which would put me near the end of week 5 instead of 6. 

So I took another test today. I don't have progression like some of you. The one on the Left was taken Apr 2 and on the right Apr 14. It's not as dark as the.control line. Should it be? I am heartened by the fact out is do clearly darker but it's hard to judge. I wish I didn't have to wait until my appt on the 25th :/ My Gyn is a fertility specialist (I'm going to see a midwife for my pregnancy) so I'm debating calling and asking if I can ask for betas a few days apart but my anxiety makes it very hard for me to ask things of people in Southport unless I know they are appropriate.And I won't look stupid. Ugh. 

Thank you just for reading.
 



Attached Files:







2016-04-15 00.32.20.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## rose.

Hey Caitrin, those pics clearly show progression :) the left one is a lot lighter and the right one shows a lovely dark test line. Hopefully you will be able to have an appointment soon which might put your mind at rest a bit. I also feel very anxious that something is wrong but I am just trying to trust my body and feel positive, because I had been TTC for a while and the month I started to make myself think positively, I got my bfp. So I am trying to stay positive to keep this baby healthy :)


----------



## Caitrin

Than you rose!


----------



## MUMOF5

Hi, hope everyone is well, thinking of all the ladies going through an uncertain time &#128149; Xx

In so tired, pretty much all the time, nausea is still pretty mild but definitely there &#128567;. Had to buy some maternity yoga trousers yesterday to wear to work as my proper trousers no longer fit (already) &#128521;, am seriously bloated xx


----------



## rose.

I am feeling really bloated too, and uncomfortable after eating. I'm also feeling quite tired and warm. Im actually quite Happy to be having symptoms already as its quite reassuring. 

I tested again this afternoon too and it's darker than when I last tested so I'm feeling more reassured :)


----------



## MrsRose168

Caitrin said:


> Hey guys, sorry I've been lurking I've been sleeping as much as I can when I'm not taking care of my toddler or working. I have a very physical job and it wears me out when I'm not pregnant, much less when I am! But I have been trying to read and send good vibes out yo you all for happy and healthy pregnancies.
> 
> I can't shake the feeling something is wrong though for myself. Granted I'm a naturally anxious person (stopped Lexapro when I wanted to get pregnant) but still. And I don't have any reason other than a feeling and seemingly very little symptoms. I do wonder though because of my pcos and coming off the pill in January if I ovulated a week later than my "LMP". (I don't think two days of very light bleeding really counts but it probably does) which would put me near the end of week 5 instead of 6.
> 
> So I took another test today. I don't have progression like some of you. The one on the Left was taken Apr 2 and on the right Apr 14. It's not as dark as the.control line. Should it be? I am heartened by the fact out is do clearly darker but it's hard to judge. I wish I didn't have to wait until my appt on the 25th :/ My Gyn is a fertility specialist (I'm going to see a midwife for my pregnancy) so I'm debating calling and asking if I can ask for betas a few days apart but my anxiety makes it very hard for me to ask things of people in Southport unless I know they are appropriate.And I won't look stupid. Ugh.
> 
> Thank you just for reading.

Caitrin, your lines look great, hun. Please try not to worry. You don't have any symptoms that would indicate something would be wrong so I'm sure everything is just fine. I know it's easier said than done, but please try to stay calm. Only 10 more days til your appointment! :hugs:


----------



## Bubbles1088

Caitren, that is lovely progression! Definitely a lot darker. The lines can't tell you your HCG levels or the health of the baby. I think the fact that it's so much darker is the important part. 

I will tell you I totally understand your worrying. I am coming off of Effexor right now and I suffer from anxiety as well. I keep thinking something is wrong with mine too and am anxious for the 25th to get here, but I am having more and more moments of excitement and happiness for this unexpected baby as the days go on. 

Things will get better. First tri is so hard because it's such a critical time. I'm sure your appointment will go great. <3


----------



## TinyLynne

Mrs.Rose, I just have a feeling that it is a girl, and if I can ever figure this Ramzi thing out for sure maybe I'd be more confident! I think it says girl too, but so many people have different opinions on types of scans and flipping them etc. 

Caitrin- I have been told that those tests in particular don't progress very well even though your betas do, so that is fantastic progression! I know once I was even warned by another member that those tests were not good to use as hers never got as dark as the control and she had a healthy baby. 

Can you get betas done?


----------



## MrsRose168

TinyLynne said:


> Mrs.Rose, I just have a feeling that it is a girl, and if I can ever figure this Ramzi thing out for sure maybe I'd be more confident! I think it says girl too, but so many people have different opinions on types of scans and flipping them etc.
> 
> Caitrin- I have been told that those tests in particular don't progress very well even though your betas do, so that is fantastic progression! I know once I was even warned by another member that those tests were not good to use as hers never got as dark as the control and she had a healthy baby.
> 
> Can you get betas done?

Ah, gotcha. I'm a bit confused by the Ramzi thing and flipping too! I figure we'll just wait for the genetic testing in a couple weeks to confirm the sex. But I have a feeling it's a boy! Are you going to have the genetic testing done?


----------



## Livvy

Hi ladies, my last post in this thread. Thank you all for being so wonderful, I will probably check in from time to time to see how you're all doing! Hoping for a h&h 9 months for all. :flower:

My blood test from yesterday showed hcg at 190 and progesterone at 1. Nice to finally have some actual closure. I am hopeful the next time we get pregnant things will be smoother sailing, for now I will be content with chasing around my LO and grateful that I can still bf him and give him as much milk as he wants without pain. It was rough the first couple weeks as my supply dropped and he was very unhappy! 

Again, will miss you all!! Take care of yourselves.


----------



## TinyLynne

So sorry Livvy. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MrsRose168

Livvy said:


> Hi ladies, my last post in this thread. Thank you all for being so wonderful, I will probably check in from time to time to see how you're all doing! Hoping for a h&h 9 months for all. :flower:
> 
> My blood test from yesterday showed hcg at 190 and progesterone at 1. Nice to finally have some actual closure. I am hopeful the next time we get pregnant things will be smoother sailing, for now I will be content with chasing around my LO and grateful that I can still bf him and give him as much milk as he wants without pain. It was rough the first couple weeks as my supply dropped and he was very unhappy!
> 
> Again, will miss you all!! Take care of yourselves.

Livvy, I am so so sorry. We will miss you, sweetie. Wishing you all the best! :hugs:


----------



## TinyLynne

MrsRose - we probably will do genetic testing because DH has a balanced translocation, I just don't know what kind to do. There are so many options now for non invasive stuff but it's not diagnostic like cvs would be. I do think we will do a cvs though just because of our risk of chromosome issues. It's crazy to think that a cvs may only be a few weeks away! I still can't even picture myself with a child at the end of this. I thought the ultrasound would help me believe it, but I'm still in disbelief.


----------



## MrsRose168

TinyLynne said:


> MrsRose - we probably will do genetic testing because DH has a balanced translocation, I just don't know what kind to do. There are so many options now for non invasive stuff but it's not diagnostic like cvs would be. I do think we will do a cvs though just because of our risk of chromosome issues. It's crazy to think that a cvs may only be a few weeks away! I still can't even picture myself with a child at the end of this. I thought the ultrasound would help me believe it, but I'm still in disbelief.

I would assume that your doctor uses a specific type of non-invasive test. We got tested before I was pregnant for genetic issues and they use a company called Recombine but I'm sure other offices use different companies. When is your next ultrasound?

I haven't had as many losses as you but I know what you mean about having a hard time believing there will actually be a baby at the end of all this. I just wish we could see what was going on in there and not have to wait in between appointments. My next one is in a week and I'm so scared that the heart has stopped beating since we saw it last week. 

At how many weeks do they do the CVS?


----------



## GraceER

Livvy said:


> Hi ladies, my last post in this thread. Thank you all for being so wonderful, I will probably check in from time to time to see how you're all doing! Hoping for a h&h 9 months for all. :flower:
> 
> My blood test from yesterday showed hcg at 190 and progesterone at 1. Nice to finally have some actual closure. I am hopeful the next time we get pregnant things will be smoother sailing, for now I will be content with chasing around my LO and grateful that I can still bf him and give him as much milk as he wants without pain. It was rough the first couple weeks as my supply dropped and he was very unhappy!
> 
> Again, will miss you all!! Take care of yourselves.

I'm so sorry Livvy, it's been lovely having you here. Do take care of yourself, I hope your time for #2 comes soon xxx


----------



## TinyLynne

I don't know who did our genetic testing, but it was just a generic karyotype, which a non invasive couldn't do for baby, only a cvs or amino could tell us the baby's karyotype. CVS are done between 10-12 weeks! So that is coming up pretty soon! My next scan is the 27th. I will get another if I spot, though they found a small amount of blood near the placenta, so he is sure it would just be from that but he would do a scan anyway. 

I'm not freaking out yet about the next scan. I know if I asked for weekly, they would probably let me. But I'm actually being really calm and okay. 

I was feeling great, which I expected because I figured symptoms wouldn't really show yet, then I just about puked in the parking lot at work, and made it to the bathroom to dry heave. Hard to actually vomit when I couldn't even stomach my breakfast to eat much of it. 

I've never been this far, is ms really this sudden? Or did I maybe just eat something to upset my stomach? I feel just awful! 

What testing (if any) will you ladies be doing?


----------



## MUMOF5

I'm in the uk and I'll be having the standard nuchal scan and accompanying blood tests. If the tests show a relatively high risk then we get offered the harmony. Xx


----------



## rose.

I'm so sorry Livvy but glad you're feeling a little positive about moving forward. I hope it's not too long before you have another chance to have a second :hugs:


----------



## Bubbles1088

We will miss you Livvy. Hoping for only good things for you in the future. <3


----------



## DecemberWait

Big, big hugs to you Livvy. I have gotten that news more than once (4 times now) and it is so hard, but your outlook seems great <3 I know it is still hard though. Tons of rainbow dust your way :hugs:


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Hi ladies, can I join in? I got my BFP this morning and based on my LMP my due date is Dec. 21st, but I think I ovulated later than usual so my date might be pushed back.

I have a 10 month old son and was also in the July 2015 mom's group with a few of the other ladies on here. 

Livvy, I am so sorry to hear about your loss! You are in my thoughts and I hope you get your rainbow baby soon.


----------



## CountryMomma

Hey ladies, sorry I have not been on in a few days.. I will make sure to update the first page here in a minute. 

I have had a very rough week and have some bad news.. On tuesday I went to the Dr and they did an ultrasound and saw just the yolk sac and gest sac. I was supposed to be 6+2 so the doc figured there should be at least a fetal pole by then.. they asked me to come back in Today because they said in 3 days and by the time I am 6+5 there should most def be a fetal pole. Well Wednesday I found out that my grandfather passed away so I will be leaving for MI tomorrow morning and then today I went back to OB and there was no progress at all from Tuesday. No more then just the gest sac and yolk sac.. no sign of a fetal pole or heartbeat.. my OB said that my little bub had most likely quit developing because I was only measuring between 5 and 6 weeks and I could expect to have a miscarriage in the next few days. They said if nothing happens by the time I come back from MI to come back in and they will give me something to help induce the miscarriage. I am so completely in shock and depressed.. between my grandfather passing and this I just don't know what to do with myself.. whats worse is DH is out of town on a business trip so I don't even have anyone to be with me. I hurts so much worse because this was going to be our last and now we have decided not to try again and I am going to get my tubes tied. So.. I will stick around and update the front page for everyone that joins from now on and I will add if you are thinking pink or blue.. hope everyone else has a wonderfully H&H 9 months.


----------



## counting

I'm so sorry


----------



## MrsRose168

CountryMomma said:


> Hey ladies, sorry I have not been on in a few days.. I will make sure to update the first page here in a minute.
> 
> I have had a very rough week and have some bad news.. On tuesday I went to the Dr and they did an ultrasound and saw just the yolk sac and gest sac. I was supposed to be 6+2 so the doc figured there should be at least a fetal pole by then.. they asked me to come back in Today because they said in 3 days and by the time I am 6+5 there should most def be a fetal pole. Well Wednesday I found out that my grandfather passed away so I will be leaving for MI tomorrow morning and then today I went back to OB and there was no progress at all from Tuesday. No more then just the gest sac and yolk sac.. no sign of a fetal pole or heartbeat.. my OB said that my little bub had most likely quit developing and I could expect to have a miscarriage in the next few days. They said if nothing happens by the time I come back from MI to come back in and they will give me something to help induce the miscarriage. I am so completely in shock and depressed.. between my grandfather passing and this I just don't know what to do with myself.. whats worse is DH is out of town on a business trip so I don't even have anyone to be with me. I hurts so much worse because this was going to be our last and now we have decided not to try again and I am going to get my tubes tied. So.. I will stick around and update the front page for everyone that joins from now on and I will add if you are thinking pink or blue.. hope everyone else has a wonderfully H&H 9 months.

CountryMomma, I am just so sorry, and to have all of this happen at once--it's just not fair. You have been such a great support system to us and I wish you nothing but the best. Please take care of yourself. :hugs:


----------



## DecemberWait

CountryMomma said:


> Hey ladies, sorry I have not been on in a few days.. I will make sure to update the first page here in a minute.
> 
> I have had a very rough week and have some bad news.. On tuesday I went to the Dr and they did an ultrasound and saw just the yolk sac and gest sac. I was supposed to be 6+2 so the doc figured there should be at least a fetal pole by then.. they asked me to come back in Today because they said in 3 days and by the time I am 6+5 there should most def be a fetal pole. Well Wednesday I found out that my grandfather passed away so I will be leaving for MI tomorrow morning and then today I went back to OB and there was no progress at all from Tuesday. No more then just the gest sac and yolk sac.. no sign of a fetal pole or heartbeat.. my OB said that my little bub had most likely quit developing and I could expect to have a miscarriage in the next few days. They said if nothing happens by the time I come back from MI to come back in and they will give me something to help induce the miscarriage. I am so completely in shock and depressed.. between my grandfather passing and this I just don't know what to do with myself.. whats worse is DH is out of town on a business trip so I don't even have anyone to be with me. I hurts so much worse because this was going to be our last and now we have decided not to try again and I am going to get my tubes tied. So.. I will stick around and update the front page for everyone that joins from now on and I will add if you are thinking pink or blue.. hope everyone else has a wonderfully H&H 9 months.

I am so sorry :( huge, huge hugs to you. It really isn't fair :hugs:


----------



## CountryMomma

Thanks ladies.. I have started having some pretty bad cramps tonight so I have a feeling it will be coming soon :(


----------



## Laroawan

Sorry for your loss CountryMomma. Try to stay strong. *hug* 

I am so sad to hear of all the losses recently. I was one of them just 2 months ago so I know how bad that loss hurts.


----------



## Caitrin

Oh my hosh, I am so sorry Livvy and Country Momma. Sending you both much fellow mom love.


----------



## Caitrin

JoyofMyLife said:


> Hi ladies, can I join in? I got my BFP this morning and based on my LMP my due date is Dec. 21st, but I think I ovulated later than usual so my date might be pushed back.
> 
> I have a 10 month old son and was also in the July 2015 mom's group with a few of the other ladies on here.
> 
> Livvy, I am so sorry to hear about your loss! You are in mb.s.y thoughts and I hope you get your rainbow baby soon.

Welcome Joy! Potential New Years baby!


----------



## rose.

I'm so sorry CountryMomma life can be so cruel sometimes :( I hope your husband gets back to support you soon. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## GraceER

CountryMomma said:


> Hey ladies, sorry I have not been on in a few days.. I will make sure to update the first page here in a minute.
> 
> I have had a very rough week and have some bad news.. On tuesday I went to the Dr and they did an ultrasound and saw just the yolk sac and gest sac. I was supposed to be 6+2 so the doc figured there should be at least a fetal pole by then.. they asked me to come back in Today because they said in 3 days and by the time I am 6+5 there should most def be a fetal pole. Well Wednesday I found out that my grandfather passed away so I will be leaving for MI tomorrow morning and then today I went back to OB and there was no progress at all from Tuesday. No more then just the gest sac and yolk sac.. no sign of a fetal pole or heartbeat.. my OB said that my little bub had most likely quit developing because I was only measuring between 5 and 6 weeks and I could expect to have a miscarriage in the next few days. They said if nothing happens by the time I come back from MI to come back in and they will give me something to help induce the miscarriage. I am so completely in shock and depressed.. between my grandfather passing and this I just don't know what to do with myself.. whats worse is DH is out of town on a business trip so I don't even have anyone to be with me. I hurts so much worse because this was going to be our last and now we have decided not to try again and I am going to get my tubes tied. So.. I will stick around and update the front page for everyone that joins from now on and I will add if you are thinking pink or blue.. hope everyone else has a wonderfully H&H 9 months.

Oh countrymama this just is not fair, particularly that your DH can't be with you right now and also with the loss of your grandfather. Is there anyone else in your life you could talk to about this? That's a lot to go through at once. Regarding big decisions like whether you will try again or call it a day I would urge you to take a step back to heal from this and don't make any permanent decisions right now. Give yourselves some time and once everything has calmed down and you're in a fresh menstrual cycle then you can have an honest conversation about how you both feel continuing TTC. It's a huge decision to permenantly stop and you don't have to make it right now. Huge hugs lady and thank you for giving us this thread and bringing us all together. It's meant a lot to me xxx


----------



## hilslo

Countrymomma, Livvy - I'm so sorry. 

Countrymomma - I've also had a MMC before so know that horrible feeling of shock when the sonographer tells you. An awful, awful week for you and especially tough with your dh not around. Huge hugs, my heart goes out to you.


----------



## hilslo

JoyofMyLife said:


> Hi ladies, can I join in? I got my BFP this morning and based on my LMP my due date is Dec. 21st, but I think I ovulated later than usual so my date might be pushed back.
> 
> I have a 10 month old son and was also in the July 2015 mom's group with a few of the other ladies on here.
> 
> Livvy, I am so sorry to hear about your loss! You are in my thoughts and I hope you get your rainbow baby soon.

Welcome!!!


----------



## Nina83

I'm so sorry CounrtyMomma ((hugs))


----------



## TinyLynne

I'm so sorry CountryMomma, for both of your losses. You have had a rough week and it must be horrible without DH. I hope that he can get to you soon and you can start healing together. You are both in my thoughts.


----------



## Bubbles1088

I'm so sorry to hear, Country. :(


----------



## Bubbles1088

JoyofMyLife said:


> Hi ladies, can I join in? I got my BFP this morning and based on my LMP my due date is Dec. 21st, but I think I ovulated later than usual so my date might be pushed back.
> 
> I have a 10 month old son and was also in the July 2015 mom's group with a few of the other ladies on here.
> 
> Livvy, I am so sorry to hear about your loss! You are in my thoughts and I hope you get your rainbow baby soon.

Hey Joy! I remember you from last year's July Sparklers group. Hope all is well for you and your family! :D


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Country, I am so sorry for both of your losses. Sending you wishes for strength and comfort during this time.


----------



## Jezika

Livvy and CountryMama, I am so, so sorry to hear about your losses.

CountryMama, I really hope you can find someone to talk to right now even with DH not there. As others have said, it's so much to go through all at once and also having to remain strong for your kiddos. If anyone on this forum can help, please reach out. Unfortunately so many women here have been through a loss, but it means you're definitely not alone. Sending you lots of hugs and hoping that each day will be a little better. Also, just something to consider - you could close this thread and ask someone else on this forum to copy and paste the list you so kindly created into a new thread and then someone else can maintain it so that you don't feel like you have to keep following this (and if you did stop, that's clearly understandable anyway, plus it's a lot of work!).


----------



## counting

Still having bleeding and don't cramping. It's hard to try and relax. My ultrasound is still almost 2 weeks away. I honestly wish things were like that were with my first two babies, when we went to the emerg when things were scary. Now we don't... We've been through the worst and we know what to do.


----------



## MrsRabren

Room for another? I got my first very faint bfp Friday (9 dpo), slightly darker yesterday (10 dpo), and a + digi FRER this morning! For now, my edd is Dec 26. So very (tentatively) excited!! This will be #2 for us. DD is 14 months now. 

So sorry for the losses. My heart breaks for you. And country, I agree with Jez, if it's too hurtful to keep up with this thread (and honestly, who wouldn't find it rough?), have someone else do it. I'm sure someone would, including myself. Sending you love and support while you deal with both losses.


----------



## MrsRose168

MrsRabren said:


> Room for another? I got my first very faint bfp Friday (9 dpo), slightly darker yesterday (10 dpo), and a + digi FRER this morning! For now, my edd is Dec 26. So very (tentatively) excited!! This will be #2 for us. DD is 14 months now.
> 
> So sorry for the losses. My heart breaks for you. And country, I agree with Jez, if it's too hurtful to keep up with this thread (and honestly, who wouldn't find it rough?), have someone else do it. I'm sure someone would, including myself. Sending you love and support while you deal with both losses.

Congrats and welcome!


----------



## rose.

Congratulations Mrs rabren and welcome :)

Sorry you're still having bleeding counting - I hope everything turns out fine :hugs:


----------



## Tweeks

Started bleeding after having to go for an emergency ultrasound on Friday. It's now a reddish colour and I've had my bloods done. I'll find out tomorrow but think I know in my heart of hearts that I'm miscarrying. I'm devestated.


----------



## MrsRose168

Tweeks said:


> Started bleeding after having to go for an emergency ultrasound on Friday. It's now a reddish colour and I've had my bloods done. I'll find out tomorrow but think I know in my heart of hearts that I'm miscarrying. I'm devestated.

Oh no Tweeks! What did they say at the ultrasound?


----------



## DecemberWait

counting said:


> Still having bleeding and don't cramping. It's hard to try and relax. My ultrasound is still almost 2 weeks away. I honestly wish things were like that were with my first two babies, when we went to the emerg when things were scary. Now we don't... We've been through the worst and we know what to do.

I am in a similar boat. I spot every day sometimes brown sometimes red and it's insanely unnerving and I know it could go either way which I hate! With my daughter I did not spot :( It's hard to play this waiting game. I am 100% with you.


----------



## DecemberWait

Tweeks said:


> Started bleeding after having to go for an emergency ultrasound on Friday. It's now a reddish colour and I've had my bloods done. I'll find out tomorrow but think I know in my heart of hearts that I'm miscarrying. I'm devestated.

I hope the bleeding is benign and not related to the baby <3 there's always a possibility. :hugs:


----------



## MrsRabren

Thanks for the welcome. I'm sorry for the scares. It has to incredibly unnerving. I had a textbook first pregnancy but that doesn't stop me from holding my breath every time I go to the restroom. FX you all!


----------



## MrsRose168

DecemberWait said:


> counting said:
> 
> 
> Still having bleeding and don't cramping. It's hard to try and relax. My ultrasound is still almost 2 weeks away. I honestly wish things were like that were with my first two babies, when we went to the emerg when things were scary. Now we don't... We've been through the worst and we know what to do.
> 
> I am in a similar boat. I spot every day sometimes brown sometimes red and it's insanely unnerving and I know it could go either way which I hate! With my daughter I did not spot :( It's hard to play this waiting game. I am 100% with you.Click to expand...

Im sorry you're going through this too. When is your next appointment?


----------



## DecemberWait

MrsRose168 said:


> DecemberWait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> counting said:
> 
> 
> Still having bleeding and don't cramping. It's hard to try and relax. My ultrasound is still almost 2 weeks away. I honestly wish things were like that were with my first two babies, when we went to the emerg when things were scary. Now we don't... We've been through the worst and we know what to do.
> 
> I am in a similar boat. I spot every day sometimes brown sometimes red and it's insanely unnerving and I know it could go either way which I hate! With my daughter I did not spot :( It's hard to play this waiting game. I am 100% with you.Click to expand...
> 
> Im sorry you're going through this too. When is your next appointment?Click to expand...

I have a scan on 4/26 that will tell us if the pregnancy is viable or not.


----------



## MrsRose168

DecemberWait said:


> MrsRose168 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DecemberWait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> counting said:
> 
> 
> Still having bleeding and don't cramping. It's hard to try and relax. My ultrasound is still almost 2 weeks away. I honestly wish things were like that were with my first two babies, when we went to the emerg when things were scary. Now we don't... We've been through the worst and we know what to do.
> 
> I am in a similar boat. I spot every day sometimes brown sometimes red and it's insanely unnerving and I know it could go either way which I hate! With my daughter I did not spot :( It's hard to play this waiting game. I am 100% with you.Click to expand...
> 
> Im sorry you're going through this too. When is your next appointment?Click to expand...
> 
> I have a scan on 4/26 that will tell us if the pregnancy is viable or not.Click to expand...

Gosh, I wish you didn't have to wait so long. Thinking about you. :hugs:


----------



## counting

DecemberWait said:


> counting said:
> 
> 
> Still having bleeding and don't cramping. It's hard to try and relax. My ultrasound is still almost 2 weeks away. I honestly wish things were like that were with my first two babies, when we went to the emerg when things were scary. Now we don't... We've been through the worst and we know what to do.
> 
> I am in a similar boat. I spot every day sometimes brown sometimes red and it's insanely unnerving and I know it could go either way which I hate! With my daughter I did not spot :( It's hard to play this waiting game. I am 100% with you.Click to expand...

So scary. I can offer the reassurance that with my two successful pregnancies I bled too, and I've got two healthy boys. I really hope this is my third successful pregnancy but I'm so scared. Everything is harder post loss.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Welcome new ladies! Also I am so sorry to those with losses/in limbo. I've skimmed through most posts but we have been super busy this weekend.

I spotted a little last night but just light pink and not any in my panties. It turned brown and is mostly gone now. It was never a lot, just a little on the tp. I'm not worrying too much...this happened to me last pregnancy. Doctor says it can be from an irritated cervix from sex, etc. I'm just keeping an eye on it for now. 

So much more nausea with this pregnancy. I haven't vomitted yet but I've come close.


----------



## mom and ttc

Got my first doctors appointment and dating scan on the 26th. I will only be 6 w 1d , what are the chances to see anything?


----------



## TTCMrsT

Can I join you December Snowflakes? 
Got my BFP Wednesday just gone and by my LMP I have an EDD of 18th December!


----------



## rose.

So sorry Tweeks I hope there is another explanation :(

Welcome Mrs T :)


----------



## MrsRose168

mom and ttc said:


> Got my first doctors appointment and dating scan on the 26th. I will only be 6 w 1d , what are the chances to see anything?

I saw the heartbeat at 6 weeks so hopefully you will too!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Today I'm having some blood-tinged CM. It started this morning when I got up to pee. I had some spotting yesterday but it was pink and never reached my underwear. It eventually turned brown so I didn't worry, I figured it was from sex or a really rough time on the toilet (which is happening so much lately :dohh:). DH and I did get pretty busy last night :blush: so it's probably from that. But last night (after the first bout of spotting cleared) I had some sharp pains by where I think my left ovary is and they went into my leg. :/ It might be RLP but it didn't feel like RLP. 

I am supposed to go get WIC today for myself since I'm pregnant, but I think I will reschedule that and call the Dr. just to be safe. The spotting isn't as worrisome as the cramps were last night. I'd rather be safe than sorry; if it's ectopic, I'd rather know now and save my tube and/or my life than wait a week for my appt and it be too late.


----------



## TinyLynne

Sorry to all of you who are spotting. I know how scary it can be. 

At my ultrasound last week, they did see a little bit of blood near the placenta, which they said is normal because it sometimes pulls up some tissue when it attaches, but this is usually okay and it can either cause some bleeding or absorb back into the body. 

This spotting at this time can be completely harmless and even normal. Prayers that this is all it is for you ladies.


----------



## Bubbles1088

The Dr.'s office called back. I'm on pelvic rest for the rest of the day. She didn't seem worried but said to call back if anything at all changes. Hopefully nothing will before my scan next week.


----------



## faithforbaby

So sorry to hear, Country and Livvy. I know how terrible this feels and I am wishing you a time for healing. Hugs!


----------



## JoyofMyLife

So sorry to all the ladies who are experiencing spotting. I had spotting for several days with my son at around weeks and I know how scary it is. Hopefully it's nothing serious and just normal implantation spotting or cervix irritation. Please keep us posted!


----------



## wannabeprego

@CountryMama, Can you please put angel wings :angel: near my name on the first page. My beta numbers were really low last thursday and Friday, I ended up having a chemical pregnancy. I guess it just wasn't meant to be. 

Best wishes to all of the other ladies on the thread and H&H 9 months! Hopefully with my last frozen embryo I have left when I am ready to use it it will be a success. Right now I just need some time to come to terms with this not working out after getting my hopes up, all of the $$ spent and medications etc. :cry:


----------



## Tweeks

Got my results for my hormone levels. On Friday they were 16000, yesterday they were nearly 30000. Not sure if that's enough to relax me now. I've still got brown snot like discharge. I nearly fainted in Asda today and was on the verge of throwing up. I'm not sure about this pregnancy in all honesty. I want things to work out but I have this feeling that it won't. I'm sorry to the ladies who have been through similar or even more tragic experiences, it's soul destroying.


----------



## counting

Tweeks said:


> Got my results for my hormone levels. On Friday they were 16000, yesterday they were nearly 30000. Not sure if that's enough to relax me now. I've still got brown snot like discharge. I nearly fainted in Asda today and was on the verge of throwing up. I'm not sure about this pregnancy in all honesty. I want things to work out but I have this feeling that it won't. I'm sorry to the ladies who have been through similar or even more tragic experiences, it's soul destroying.

That's a good rise though! Like better than average. At that level, you'd expect hcg to take at least 72-96 hours to double.


----------



## Tweeks

I'm starting to wonder if the ultrasound wand with the condom on has upset my cervix or that I might have thrush. God knows I suffered with it in Aurora's pregnancy. Thank you for your positivity. I've felt quite lonely and broken hearted the past few days. I can't wait until Monday. Hopefully they'll see a little baby and a heartbeat. How are you doing? xxx


----------



## Tweeks

wannabeprego said:


> @CountryMama, Can you please put angel wings :angel: near my name on the first page. My beta numbers were really low last thursday and Friday, I ended up having a chemical pregnancy. I guess it just wasn't meant to be.
> 
> Best wishes to all of the other ladies on the thread and H&H 9 months! Hopefully with my last frozen embryo I have left when I am ready to use it it will be a success. Right now I just need some time to come to terms with this not working out after getting my hopes up, all of the $$ spent and medications etc. :cry:


I am so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## TinyLynne

So sorry wannabepreggo :( I really hope that your frosty brings you a happy and healthy baby soon.

Tweeks, that is still a good rise, once they get that high they don't double as quick. Looking forward to your scan.


----------



## MrsRabren

I hate the first tri! If you don't experience some sort of spotting or complications, you're constantly stressing yourself out that you will. It sucks, doesn't it?! I will be so glad when the next 7-9 weeks are over and we can all enjoy expecting our little ones. In the meantime, I hope those going through limbo get answers as soon as possible. I know I just joined you ladies but I read all 68 pages before I introduced myself. So I feel attached and am here for support if need be!!


----------



## counting

Tweeks said:


> I'm starting to wonder if the ultrasound wand with the condom on has upset my cervix or that I might have thrush. God knows I suffered with it in Aurora's pregnancy. Thank you for your positivity. I've felt quite lonely and broken hearted the past few days. I can't wait until Monday. Hopefully they'll see a little baby and a heartbeat. How are you doing? xxx

It completely could be irritation! Or thrush. Both can cause some scary first trimester bleeding.

I'm, well, trying to stay positive but it's hard. I'm around 6w3d- and I'm stressing if there is a heart beating in there or not. Bleeding is terrifying. I wish I didn't have to wait until the 29th to get an answer. With my two boys I would go to emergency every one and awhile if the bleeding and cramping got too bad just to make sure that they were still ok. After the loss, both me and dh know that either way nothing can be done, and it's perhaps better to go through it all at home. That being said, the reassurance of seeing that little flicker... I'm really wishing for that now.


----------



## Tweeks

I'm sending you positive vibes counting. I sincerely hop that this going to work out for us both. I'm here if you want a chat, even about mundane crap if it helps.

Welcome Mrs Rabren. :)


----------



## GraceER

wannabeprego said:


> @CountryMama, Can you please put angel wings :angel: near my name on the first page. My beta numbers were really low last thursday and Friday, I ended up having a chemical pregnancy. I guess it just wasn't meant to be.
> 
> Best wishes to all of the other ladies on the thread and H&H 9 months! Hopefully with my last frozen embryo I have left when I am ready to use it it will be a success. Right now I just need some time to come to terms with this not working out after getting my hopes up, all of the $$ spent and medications etc. :cry:

I'm so, so sorry. It's not even close to fair for you to lose this pregnancy after everything you've been through. Please take as much time as you need to heal, I hope you have people around to support you through this. I really hope there's a baby meant for you very soon xxx


----------



## Bubbles1088

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss, wannabeprego. :( :hugs:


----------



## scoobydrlp

Hello ladies! I just got my BFP today totally unexpectedly, and I'm excited to join you all! We had been TTC for over 2 years, and had a miscarriage last year at this time, and had pretty much just given up on TTC #2. Then today I took a test just for the heck of it because fertility friend said I was 3 days late, and got a blaring BFP!

EDD is December 20th, and I'm super excited to be having another December Snowflake to add to my December 2012 snowflake!

I haven't had a chance to read through this thread yet, but I want to send my condolences to wannabeprego, I'm so so sorry for your loss sweetie.


----------



## Jezika

Wannabeprego - I'm so, so sorry. I can only imagine how hard this loss must be after all that you went through. Take all the time you need, do some self-care and see how you feel when you come out the other side. When you're ready you still have a hopeful little eggy :hugs:

So sorry to everyone else who's experienced losses or has some scary symptoms.

Tweeks - if it makes you feel better, I've been having kind of light brown CM (gloops of it) over the past few days, including just before my first ultrasound today, yet (to my surprise), everything seemed fine. Saw the heartbeat and the bean measured exactly according to my calculations. I also had more light brown gloop five hours later, but I'm hoping nothing could've gone wrong that quickly (plus of course I had it even before going for my scan, and I have pretty bad nausea and sore boobs). I'm still worried though, of course. How can we not be?


----------



## TTCMrsT

When are you all telling work?


----------



## Tweeks

Jezika said:


> Wannabeprego - I'm so, so sorry. I can only imagine how hard this loss must be after all that you went through. Take all the time you need, do some self-care and see how you feel when you come out the other side. When you're ready you still have a hopeful little eggy :hugs:
> 
> So sorry to everyone else who's experienced losses or has some scary symptoms.
> 
> Tweeks - if it makes you feel better, I've been having kind of light brown CM (gloops of it) over the past few days, including just before my first ultrasound today, yet (to my surprise), everything seemed fine. Saw the heartbeat and the bean measured exactly according to my calculations. I also had more light brown gloop five hours later, but I'm hoping nothing could've gone wrong that quickly (plus of course I had it even before going for my scan, and I have pretty bad nausea and sore boobs). I'm still worried though, of course. How can we not be?

Thats great news about the scan Jez. I'm so happy for you that for now things seem to be moving in the right direction. I'm incredibly itchy down there at the moment and I'm really starting to think that I have thrush and being poked and prodded the other day has wound it up. I'm crossing my fingers that this snowflake is going to stick. I'm worried sick to be honest with you. :hugs:


----------



## Tweeks

Welcome to the group. :) Congratulations on your BFP!


----------



## counting

I won't be telling work until I absolutely have to, unless I need accommodations sooner.


----------



## GraceER

So ladies I have a somewhat embarrassing question for you all:
Is anyone else experiencing severe cramping after having an orgasm? This happened for the first time a couple of weeks ago and I didn't think much of it since it was near when AF was due, but I'm around 6 weeks now and it's STILL happening! It doesn't matter if it's with or without penetration, the cramps still happen and they're scarily intense like AF at its worst. If I curl up it goes away after a few minutes but it's really killing my desire. Have any of you experienced this and if you have, will it go away?? Last night I thought I'd caused a miscarriage &#128563;


----------



## MrsRabren

Jez, so lad to hear the scan went well. Hopefully it provides some relief, even if it is short lived.

Tweeks, fx for you that everything is just fine!

Grace, wish I could be of some help but I don't have the experience to answer that. It is a rare occasion that my wife and I find solo time with a 14 month old who still co-sleeps :)


----------



## Tweeks

I'm scared to get down with it at the moment just incase i do something... :blush: My husband is getting quite fed up. :haha:


----------



## DecemberWait

Cramping after an orgasm is normal. I can't have sex until the second trimester but I remember the cramping from my daughter. I'm on pelvic rest until 14 weeks.


----------



## Bubbles1088

GraceER said:


> So ladies I have a somewhat embarrassing question for you all:
> Is anyone else experiencing severe cramping after having an orgasm? This happened for the first time a couple of weeks ago and I didn't think much of it since it was near when AF was due, but I'm around 6 weeks now and it's STILL happening! It doesn't matter if it's with or without penetration, the cramps still happen and they're scarily intense like AF at its worst. If I curl up it goes away after a few minutes but it's really killing my desire. Have any of you experienced this and if you have, will it go away?? Last night I thought I'd caused a miscarriage &#128563;

This happened to me when I was pregnant with my daughter. It was so bad! The pain made me want to vomit. It lasted for about 10-15 minutes, but when it was over, I was still kind of sore for the rest of the day. Thankfully, it only happened to me once VERY early on (like at 4 weeks). I hope it lets up for you soon, that is the worst. :(


----------



## TinyLynne

So glad to hear you had a great scan Jezika! I hope the spotting stops. 

As for telling work, I am with counting, not until I have to. I'm also waiting a while to tell family or friends or anyone who I actually know in person. Lol


----------



## GraceER

Ok so it's normal but none of you know when it will stop &#128540;. Nevermind!

On a more serious note, I'm having some nasty pain around my right ovary. It started at lunch so it's been constant for like 2.5 hours. I haven't had any bleeding or spotting. I've had similar pain before with Endo but only a few minutes at a time, never for 2 hours+. I know I'm supposed to be the doctor here but I'm having a hard time being objective about my own body. I don't want to make a fuss or waste anyone's time but with my history I can't help but worry about ectopic pregnancy. What do you think? What would you do?? Could use some advice xx


----------



## TinyLynne

It's probably the ovary you ovulated from. The corpus luteum is making it swell as it produces progesterone. I had the same pain and fears on my left, and at my scan they showed me that it was where my corpus luteum is.

Again, a normal pain, but we all understand the worries associated with any pain! 

But very likely just because righty did the work this cycle!


----------



## lauralynn3boy

CountryMomma said:


> Hi, all I wanted to start a group for us just getting out BFP and will be due in Dec 16'. I just got my BFP today and going off of LMP I will be due Dec 4th but that could change because I am not sure when I Od. Please feel free to join and anyone is free to create a signature pic! Let me know your due dates and I will add them to this first page!! Let the wait begin!!
> 
> Here is signature pic to click on whenever you are ready:)
> https://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q641/NikGoss11/FullSizeRender_zpsedj6ibz0.jpg
> 
> *December 2nd*
> Nina83 :pink:
> MrsRose168 :blue:
> Mumof5
> Hilslo
> 
> *December 3rd*
> Faithforbaby :blue:
> LilesMom
> Stiletto_Mom
> TinyLynne :pink:
> Peach81 :angel:
> 
> *December 4th*
> Caitrin :blue:
> 
> *December 5th*
> Countrymomma :angel:
> 
> *December 7th*
> Livvy :angel:
> Laroawan
> Jezika :blue:
> 
> *December 8th*
> Jellybe
> 
> *December 9th*
> Counting
> Ruedactyl
> 
> *December 10th*
> Bubbles1088 :blue:
> Amari41
> 
> *December 11th*
> Jwag
> 
> *December 12th*
> Tweeks
> 
> *December 13th*
> DecemberWait
> BabyForIris
> GraceER
> 
> *December 14th*
> Emmadaisy :pink:
> 
> *December 15th*
> Babies7777
> 
> *December 17th*
> Lauralynn3boy
> 
> *December 19th*
> Mom and TTC
> 
> *December 21st*
> JoyofMyLife
> 
> *December 22nd*
> Rose.
> 
> *December 27th*
> Wannabeprego

Congrats to all you ladies! I just can't seem to keep up with everyone but that is good....means lots of babies! So exciting!


----------



## rose.

I am also scared to do it at the moment in case it causes bleeding. I am also feeling quite sore down there at the moment so hubby won't be allowed near it until it's back to normal :haha: luckily as the weathers nice he's been cycling a lot so wearing himself out ha.

I took a digi this morning and it has gone up to 2-3 since last week so I am feeling quite reassured and more relaxed (but still worried). I am looking forward to 9th when I will have my early scan and hopefully good news :)


----------



## TinyLynne

Yay for 2-3!! I never got there with any of my previous pregnancies, so it's definitely a good sign!


----------



## Jezika

Grace - I agree that it's probably the corpus luteum and sometimes a (healthy) cyst on the ovary grows so big that it bursts and causes pain as the fluids surround the ovary prior to being reabsorbed. But since you asked what I would do, I would personally go see a doc (which I know is weird 'cause you are one) if the pain does continue without break and ask for a scan to rule out ectopic. This would mainly be for peace of mind. I had a LOT of sharp pain at 4-5 weeks on both sides, but often concentrated on one side. However, it was intermittent and never lasted for a full two hours. My doc had said consider getting it checked out if the pain is extremely intense and/or is consistent, i.e. more than 15 mins without a single break. But I've heard ALL sorts of things, so it's not really helpful. Fingers crossed for you <3 Also, no idea when pain after orgasm will end, but I definitely heard it's normal and have had that in the past pre-pregnancy. I thought it was caused by my fibroids, but there's some other reason in pregnancy.

As for sex, I'm totally too scared to have it too! And I won't be telling school and my practicum site till 13 weeks I think. I'm self-employed so that's not an issue, though I might tell my client for one of my jobs pretty soon because I heard one of their kids might have scarlet fever and I don't want to be around that (but can't keep making excuses).


----------



## GraceER

Thanks ladies. It was getting worse so after work I went to see a GP like you girls suggested and they sent me straight to hospital for assessment. They're worried enough about an ectopic to keep me in overnight while I have a scan so here I am sat on a hospital trolley waiting for a bed! The pain is now spreading into my hip, back and groin. It's pretty bad. I've just had bloods done including beta HCG so I should have some more answers soon, if the levels are high enough it's less likely. I'm pretty anxious, I hope this is just a ruptured corpus luteum/Endo pain and my little pea is ok &#128549;


----------



## Loopy Laura

Hi, I got my bfp today on a FRER so I'm cautiously saying hi! My due date would be 30th December if all goes well although I can't quite believe it just yet! I tested again on a clear blue digi test which was bfn but my af isn't due yet so it could still be too early. Retested again on the frer and there are definitely two lines so here's hoping! I had a bit of spotting earlier so I'm being very cautious but hoping that was implantation.

I have an 18 month old daughter Chloe, who was conceived using clomid, so I am very surprised to receive this bfp today naturally! 

I'd like to join if possible but obviously it's really early days.


----------



## BabyForIris

Popping on to say hello and to say i'm so sorry to hear about the recent losses and scares. It breaks my heart and makes me want to treasure every moment I have with this little baby. Good luck to you all in the future.

Grace - Please keep us updated on what happens. :hugs: Hopefully its nothing serious and bean is ok.

Jez - Congrats on a great scan! I know its all scary but I really think you should enjoy knowing baby really is there and growing. No matter the outcome. :hugs:

Welcome to the new ladies. Congrats on your :bfp: !!

Not much happening with me. Waiting on my blood work. Thank god they weren't urgent.

Had what looked like a tiny bit of spotting yesterday morning but nothing since. Still no scary symptoms. Mild nausea if i don't eat and more bloating than i ever thought possible. I don't feel pregnant. I feel fat. Or at least just huge in the middle. It's rather annoying. I'd like to skip this step and go right to bump please! :haha:


----------



## hilslo

GraceER said:


> Thanks ladies. It was getting worse so after work I went to see a GP like you girls suggested and they sent me straight to hospital for assessment. They're worried enough about an ectopic to keep me in overnight while I have a scan so here I am sat on a hospital trolley waiting for a bed! The pain is now spreading into my hip, back and groin. It's pretty bad. I've just had bloods done including beta HCG so I should have some more answers soon, if the levels are high enough it's less likely. I'm pretty anxious, I hope this is just a ruptured corpus luteum/Endo pain and my little pea is ok &#128549;

Is your scan tonight or tomorrow? I've had an ectopic before but I'm afraid I'm not much help as I didn't get any pains until my tube ruptured at 13.5 weeks. I would say it was the most painful thing I have ever endured though so if your tube had ruptured you'd definitely know about it!

I'm don't think betas are the best way to detect an ectopic (in my own opinion). Being in the uk I never got a beta but my baby was measuring perfectly on track (at my 12 week scan it all looked perfectly on track). As a result, I assume my betas would have looked normal. Push for the transvaginal scan asap.

Hopefully you'll get to see a happy little bean in the right place &#128522;


----------



## hilslo

BabyforIris - I know what you mean about your middle. I'm so bloated I look 5 months pregnant already!!! Can't wait to get a baby bump rather than a bloaty bump!

I've also told hubby he's not to come anywhere near me until 12 weeks. Last pregnancy I had spotting after sex so too scared to attempt it (plus I don't really feel like it!)

I'll probably tell my boss pretty soon (before family and friends) as my ms can be quite bad and I figure if I need to take a few days off he'll be more understanding! I don't like my job (terrible work life balance and quite stressful) so no fear about it impacting my career there! I'm hoping to go part time after having no2 and I can't do that with my current employer.


----------



## rose.

Grace thinking of you and hope all turns out ok :hugs:


----------



## Jellybe

Hope everything is ok gracexx


----------



## Bubbles1088

GraceER, I hope everything ends up ok for you and your little bean. :hugs: Please keep us updated if you can.


----------



## GraceER

Thanks so much ladies. HCG has come back at 65,000!!! Pretty high for just 6 weeks. I can relax a little now and wait for my scan first thing in the morning. I will die if it turns out to be twins xxx


----------



## MrsRose168

BabyForIris said:


> Popping on to say hello and to say i'm so sorry to hear about the recent losses and scares. It breaks my heart and makes me want to treasure every moment I have with this little baby. Good luck to you all in the future.
> 
> Grace - Please keep us updated on what happens. :hugs: Hopefully its nothing serious and bean is ok.
> 
> Jez - Congrats on a great scan! I know its all scary but I really think you should enjoy knowing baby really is there and growing. No matter the outcome. :hugs:
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies. Congrats on your :bfp: !!
> 
> Not much happening with me. Waiting on my blood work. Thank god they weren't urgent.
> 
> Had what looked like a tiny bit of spotting yesterday morning but nothing since. Still no scary symptoms. Mild nausea if i don't eat and more bloating than i ever thought possible. I don't feel pregnant. I feel fat. Or at least just huge in the middle. It's rather annoying. I'd like to skip this step and go right to bump please! :haha:

I'm actually doing okay (as far as I know). Did you mean this for someone else? :)


----------



## MrsRose168

GraceER said:


> Thanks ladies. It was getting worse so after work I went to see a GP like you girls suggested and they sent me straight to hospital for assessment. They're worried enough about an ectopic to keep me in overnight while I have a scan so here I am sat on a hospital trolley waiting for a bed! The pain is now spreading into my hip, back and groin. It's pretty bad. I've just had bloods done including beta HCG so I should have some more answers soon, if the levels are high enough it's less likely. I'm pretty anxious, I hope this is just a ruptured corpus luteum/Endo pain and my little pea is ok &#128549;

I hope everything turns out okay! I've got my fx for you. Please keep us posted.:hugs:


----------



## counting

I just do not feel as sick/ pregnant as I think I should. It makes me worry. 10 days until my ultrasound. Can't come soon enough.


----------



## BabyForIris

MrsRose I totally meant Grace. I was taking notes as I read back a few pages and wrote the wrong name. :haha:

Sorry! Glad you're doing well though! :)


----------



## BabyForIris

counting said:


> I just do not feel as sick/ pregnant as I think I should. It makes me worry. 10 days until my ultrasound. Can't come soon enough.

How far along are you hun? If it makes you feel better I have no symptoms other than my boobs grew a size and occasional cramping. Still no real morning sickness which I will continue to be happy about as long as that lasts! :)


----------



## MrsRose168

BabyForIris said:


> MrsRose I totally meant Grace. I was taking notes as I read back a few pages and wrote the wrong name. :haha:
> 
> Sorry! Glad you're doing well though! :)

No worries though! It made me stop and think for a minute--I was like, did I post something and forget about it?! I'm gonna assume that was a pregnancy brain moment!

*Jezika*, congrats on the ultrasound! It's so exciting to see your little peanut! 

*Wannabeprego*, I'm so sorry for your loss. Thinking about you. :hugs:


----------



## counting

Well bleeding picked up again, so I'm pretty sure I'm headed to the hospital tonight.


----------



## DecemberWait

counting said:


> Well bleeding picked up again, so I'm pretty sure I'm headed to the hospital tonight.

I am in the exact same boat as you, only we are on vacation, today is my birthday and our anniversary is in two days. I basically am waiting to go to the ER unless my bleeding is more than one pad per hour or with intense cramping. I am really getting tired of this waiting game, but we don't have free coverage for the ER so I don't want to go unless it is truly an emergency. It truly is horrible. My thoughts are with you and I hope you get good news :hugs: Personally I do not feel very good about this pregnancy and think I will miscarry in the end...I know there are other causes for bright red blood but I just don't feel like I did with my successful pregnancy, I hardly have any symptoms and just don't think this one is going to make it. Good luck mama. <3


----------



## counting

I'm afraid if this pregnancy doesn't work out, that it may be something damaged from my previous birth, and that I might not be able to carry another. Two successful (abeit high risk with complications) pregnancies, followed by two losses... It just doesn't make sense. I hope this baby is a fighter.

Eta: I've been waiting in the ER for hours now.


----------



## MrsRose168

Counting, Grace - Any updates? I hope everything is okay.


----------



## Jellybe

Ok I think nausea is kicking it up a notch now still no sickness but feel sick more especially when I don't eat for more than 2 hours


----------



## babies7777

Confirmed today definitely lost the babies/baby. This was our last cycle of ivf and no frosties so hoping for a natural miracle. 

So sorry to all those in the same boat. 
Best wishes to all.


----------



## Tweeks

I am so sorry Hun. I've got my fingers crossed for you. :hugs:


----------



## MrsRose168

babies7777 said:


> Confirmed today definitely lost the babies/baby. This was our last cycle of ivf and no frosties so hoping for a natural miracle.
> 
> So sorry to all those in the same boat.
> Best wishes to all.

I'm so sorry :(


----------



## Bubbles1088

Babies, I'm so sorry. :( I hope you get your miracle.

To you ladies with bleeding and complications, I am hoping for the best for you too. Please keep us updated.

AFM, I've been up for an hour with sick/hungry feelings, extreme thirst, and a racing mind. I wasn't done sleeping yet. :(


----------



## rose.

Grace glad the blood test went well, hope the US went ok?

Babies I am so sorry :hugs: if it helps in any way, a family member of mine tried for years without success and had 2 failed rounds of IvF, couldn't afford anymore and then got pregnant naturally not once but twice. So miracles do happen and I am wishing one for you :hugs:

Ladies with bleeding I'm so sorry you're going through this. I am hoping and praying for you that all turns out ok x


----------



## Tweeks

Bloody hell, I'm not sure if what I've got is the start of morning sickness as my little girl was ill all night out of the blue but it's vile. Last nights dinner does not look good.


----------



## MrsRose168

DecemberWait said:


> counting said:
> 
> 
> Well bleeding picked up again, so I'm pretty sure I'm headed to the hospital tonight.
> 
> I am in the exact same boat as you, only we are on vacation, today is my birthday and our anniversary is in two days. I basically am waiting to go to the ER unless my bleeding is more than one pad per hour or with intense cramping. I am really getting tired of this waiting game, but we don't have free coverage for the ER so I don't want to go unless it is truly an emergency. It truly is horrible. My thoughts are with you and I hope you get good news :hugs: Personally I do not feel very good about this pregnancy and think I will miscarry in the end...I know there are other causes for bright red blood but I just don't feel like I did with my successful pregnancy, I hardly have any symptoms and just don't think this one is going to make it. Good luck mama. <3Click to expand...

Thinking about you too, hun. I'm sorry you're going through this on vacation when it's supposed to be happy times. :hugs:


----------



## GraceER

Hello all, I'm finally home from hospital. The scan shows all is good, it's a singleton pregnancy with a heartbeat growing in the correct position measuring exactly right. They saw a large corpus luteum on the right which is likely the cause of the pain, I just need to take it easy while it settles xxx


----------



## MrsRose168

GraceER said:


> Hello all, I'm finally home from hospital. The scan shows all is good, it's a singleton pregnancy with a heartbeat growing in the correct position measuring exactly right. They saw a large corpus luteum on the right which is likely the cause of the pain, I just need to take it easy while it settles xxx

Yay! Great news!!


----------



## Bubbles1088

GraceER said:


> Hello all, I'm finally home from hospital. The scan shows all is good, it's a singleton pregnancy with a heartbeat growing in the correct position measuring exactly right. They saw a large corpus luteum on the right which is likely the cause of the pain, I just need to take it easy while it settles xxx

Yay! :D I'm so glad to hear this. I've been wondering how it all went!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Today will start my second day completely off my anti d's. I took them every other day for two weeks and now it's time to stop. I am so nervous. These body shock feelings I've been getting are awful. Note to self: Anti d's eff you up...though if it weren't for them, I don't know how long I would have been going in and out of the hospital with PPD before finally feeling better. So I guess they aren't so bad. But coming off of them sucks. I can't imagine all this fluctuation in brain chemicals is good for you. :/


----------



## hilslo

GraceER said:


> Hello all, I'm finally home from hospital. The scan shows all is good, it's a singleton pregnancy with a heartbeat growing in the correct position measuring exactly right. They saw a large corpus luteum on the right which is likely the cause of the pain, I just need to take it easy while it settles xxx

Yeay! Fantastic news!!!!


----------



## TinyLynne

Fantastic news grace! I was hoping that was all it was! 

So sorry for your loss babies. 

I hope you ladies that are spotting can get some answers soon. How awful that you don't have emergency coverage. Praying for you both. Keep us posted.


----------



## DecemberWait

That is great news, Grace :)

Counting - did you ever get seen at the ER? 

Hope you are all doing well, AFM I am still having some spotting off and on 6 days until my scan now really cannot come soon enough. I am worried my progesterone supplement is staving off an inevitable miscarriage by slowing the process :/ I guess I will find out one way or another soon enough.


----------



## MrsRose168

Bubbles1088 said:


> Today will start my second day completely off my anti d's. I took them every other day for two weeks and now it's time to stop. I am so nervous. These body shock feelings I've been getting are awful. Note to self: Anti d's eff you up...though if it weren't for them, I don't know how long I would have been going in and out of the hospital with PPD before finally feeling better. So I guess they aren't so bad. But coming off of them sucks. I can't imagine all this fluctuation in brain chemicals is good for you. :/

Yes, I called those brain zaps! I'd get really dizzy and it felt like my brain was getting zapped by electricity. It took me months to wean all the way off...just took less and less each week but even on a tiny dosage, I'd still get the zaps. Those meds are no joke that's for sure.


----------



## Bubbles1088

MrsRose168 said:


> Bubbles1088 said:
> 
> 
> Today will start my second day completely off my anti d's. I took them every other day for two weeks and now it's time to stop. I am so nervous. These body shock feelings I've been getting are awful. Note to self: Anti d's eff you up...though if it weren't for them, I don't know how long I would have been going in and out of the hospital with PPD before finally feeling better. So I guess they aren't so bad. But coming off of them sucks. I can't imagine all this fluctuation in brain chemicals is good for you. :/
> 
> Yes, I called those brain zaps! I'd get really dizzy and it felt like my brain was getting zapped by electricity. It took me months to wean all the way off...just took less and less each week but even on a tiny dosage, I'd still get the zaps. Those meds are no joke that's for sure.Click to expand...

Oh man, I wish I had had months to get off of these! :( But this pregnancy was unexpected. And I am already on the lowest dose of the medicine anyway so the only way to wean is by staggering days and then after 2 weeks coming off completely.

Yes! That brain zap/body shock feeling is exactly how you describe it. So uncomfortable, and the dizziness that comes with it does NOT help my MS!


----------



## Jellybe

GraceER said:


> Hello all, I'm finally home from hospital. The scan shows all is good, it's a singleton pregnancy with a heartbeat growing in the correct position measuring exactly right. They saw a large corpus luteum on the right which is likely the cause of the pain, I just need to take it easy while it settles xxx

So pleased for you I was exactly the same last week had lots of pain ( still have on and off) went and had a scan as was convinced it was eptopic but scan showed fetal pole and heart beat in the uterus, and showed I had a corpus cyst on left and right ovary xx


----------



## MrsRabren

Grace, so glad everything looked well. Hope it gave you some piece of mind!

I happened to already have my annual appt scheduled for today so I'll get confirmation then. Although it will likely only be a urine test, no blood work. But somehow having your doctor say you're pregnant, even if they are only reading the same pink line you are, makes it official.

Looking forward to updates from everyone. Positive juju sent for you all!


----------



## rose.

Thank goodness Grace :)


----------



## BabyForIris

Randomly ladies can any of you tell me if an HCG level of 8135 is ok for 5weeks 3 days? I finally got my blood levels back that I took last week and I'm finding conflicting info online. 

Thanks so much!

Edit to add it was actually taken at 5W2D. Had my dates mixed up :)


----------



## TinyLynne

That isabout how much mine would have been if I kept doing betas!


----------



## counting

Update: after a collective 11 hours in the er, and two doctors they located a little heartbeat. They found out my cervix is extremly vascular and irritated which is causing bleeding. So much relief. Hcg is also an acceptable level for gestation 30,000.


----------



## TinyLynne

Hooray for heartbeat counting! Sounds like a long day but I'm so glad that it has a happy ending!


----------



## MrsRose168

counting said:


> Update: after a collective 11 hours in the er, and two doctors they located a little heartbeat. They found out my cervix is extremly vascular and irritated which is causing bleeding. So much relief. Hcg is also an acceptable level for gestation 30,000.

That's wonderful news, congrats!! How far along are you?


----------



## counting

I'm around 6w5d, but that's mostly guess work.


----------



## Jezika

Grace and Counting, so glad to hear all is well after all <3

BabyForIris, judging by this site and the fact that at 5w2d you were 21DPO (based on your chart), your betas as excellent, as the median for that DPO is 1738.


----------



## BabyForIris

Thank you Tiny and Jez! I kept finding conflicting info online and I'm at work and they have the Internet on lock down here :haha:

I think...I just had a rush of relief. I've been holding my breath since I got my BFP and at least no matter what happens I know my body is indeed doing what it should even if I have no pregnancy symptoms/morning sickness.

Counting that's fantastic news!! So happy the bean is ok.


----------



## Tweeks

counting said:


> Update: after a collective 11 hours in the er, and two doctors they located a little heartbeat. They found out my cervix is extremly vascular and irritated which is causing bleeding. So much relief. Hcg is also an acceptable level for gestation 30,000.


Yay! Come on beanie. I'm so pleased for you.


----------



## TinyLynne

BabyForIris, I didn't start to feel bad at all until almost 7 weeks, and some people never feel bad. Things look good for you at this point!


----------



## BabyForIris

TinyLynne said:


> BabyForIris, I didn't start to feel bad at all until almost 7 weeks, and some people never feel bad. Things look good for you at this point!

I've been telling myself I can say I didn't get morning sickness when week 12 gets here and I haven't had any. Until then I'm just waiting for it to start! :haha:


----------



## rose.

So pleased for you counting :)


----------



## MrsRabren

As I mentioned, I had an appt today. I went knowing it wouldn't be an exciting appt, at 4w 2d (only 14dpo), it is far too early for the fun stuff. But I didn't expect to walk out of there questioning this pregnancy. The test they did was very faint (I didn't get to see it so I'm not sure what they consider faint). So they did a blood draw to do betas. I should get the results tomorrow. But of course, being obsessive, I had to stop by the store on my way home to get another test. Big mistake. It took nearly 2-3 minutes for a **very** light line to appear. Although now it has darkened quite a bit, is is only a hair darker than Saturday's test. So now I'm terrified this little sucker isn't going to stick around. 

But then I remind myself I had two large glasses of water shortly before my appointment, so perhaps it was just so diluted? Ugh....I hate this waiting game.


----------



## MrsRose168

MrsRabren said:


> As I mentioned, I had an appt today. I went knowing it wouldn't be an exciting appt, at 4w 2d (only 14dpo), it is far too early for the fun stuff. But I didn't expect to walk out of there questioning this pregnancy. The test they did was very faint (I didn't get to see it so I'm not sure what they consider faint). So they did a blood draw to do betas. I should get the results tomorrow. But of course, being obsessive, I had to stop by the store on my way home to get another test. Big mistake. It took nearly 2-3 minutes for a **very** light line to appear. Although now it has darkened quite a bit, is is only a hair darker than Saturday's test. So now I'm terrified this little sucker isn't going to stick around.
> 
> But then I remind myself I had two large glasses of water shortly before my appointment, so perhaps it was just so diluted? Ugh....I hate this waiting game.

Can you retest in the morning with FMU? I bet it was just diluted.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Yay counting!!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsRabren

I sure hope you are right MrsRose! I do plan on testing again in the am. I'll update when I do!


----------



## CountryMomma

Hey ladies, so sorry I have not been on in several days.. it has been a hard weekend and beginning to the week. I left Saturday for the 8 hour drive to MI by myself, my MIL took the kids since DH was in GA for two weeks on work. I got to MI in the afternoon and got together with my parents and my moms parents. I started getting cramps around 930 that night and by about 10 I had started to bleed. I went to bed shortly after to try and sleep through most of it.. I woke up at 5am and realized I was bleeding pretty heavy. I went to the bathroom and when I sat on the toilet everything passed.. :( It was over quickly.. I am still bleeding as of today, sometimes heavy and sometimes lightly. I just got back home tonight and will be making an appointment with my OB for tomorrow or friday. We had the viewing for my grandfather on sunday and his funeral on monday so I was very emotional all weekend. I just would like to go to bed and sleep for like a week. I am so emotionally and physically tired. 

I do hope that everyone else is doing great and thank you so much for all the kind words. 

Is there anyone new I need to add to the front page? I will look through the pages I missed but I just don't want to leave anyone out. I will continue to update the front page for a while longer and if it gets to be too much I will pick one of you lovely ladies to do it :)


----------



## mom and ttc

Trying to catch up soon! We have been moving, just bought a house, 
and keeping my daughter in school over an hour away until the end of the school year (yes Oahu is big haha) and not being out of the old house seems quiet exhausting. 
I threw up every day besides today. Tried to eat clean and lots of fish. 
My daughter (6) has been complaining about joint pain a lot this past 2 months. Now after looking and researching it might be connected to celiac, I switched insurance last week so need to find a new doctor! 
Also have y'all told family yet, if so how? This is #3 and I wanna do it special but I kinda just wanna blurt it out to my parents! My husband wants to wait but I miscarried before so if I do again I want my moms support this time! Last time j didn't tell her until I went to the ER ... How do you handle it?


----------



## rose.

Country momma I'm so sorry :hugs: I hope all this heartache is over for you soon and you can move forwards xx 

Mom&TTc, we don't plan to tell family for a while until I've had a scan. However I think if we had a loss then I'd rather not have to talk to anyone about it (I'm not very good at talking about things that upset me) so that's the main reason. Also I'm enjoying having a secret between me, DH and DS at the moment :D


----------



## rose.

Mrs Rabren I'm sure it was just diluted. My lines were light but definitely there for the first few days. I waited a few days between tests and have now dropped testing as I'll drive myself mad!


----------



## GraceER

counting said:


> Update: after a collective 11 hours in the er, and two doctors they located a little heartbeat. They found out my cervix is extremly vascular and irritated which is causing bleeding. So much relief. Hcg is also an acceptable level for gestation 30,000.

Such a relief to hear from you counting! So happy to hear all is well. What a horrible ordeal for you to go through though, you must have been exhausted afterwards.

I'm back at work today with my pain back to normal Endo levels again. I woke up feeling quite nauseous this morning and I'm still so so tired but I'm not complaining! All is well.


----------



## MrsRose168

mom and ttc said:


> Trying to catch up soon! We have been moving, just bought a house,
> and keeping my daughter in school over an hour away until the end of the school year (yes Oahu is big haha) and not being out of the old house seems quiet exhausting.
> I threw up every day besides today. Tried to eat clean and lots of fish.
> My daughter (6) has been complaining about joint pain a lot this past 2 months. Now after looking and researching it might be connected to celiac, I switched insurance last week so need to find a new doctor!
> Also have y'all told family yet, if so how? This is #3 and I wanna do it special but I kinda just wanna blurt it out to my parents! My husband wants to wait but I miscarried before so if I do again I want my moms support this time! Last time j didn't tell her until I went to the ER ... How do you handle it?

I've told my parents and we plan to tell my brothers on Saturday if we have another successful scan tomorrow. I'm trying to think of a cute/special way to do it b/c it's our first and the first grandchild. I've seen a lot of cute announcements online, but I want to find a good way to do it in person. I'd love any suggestions you lovely ladies may have!


----------



## MrsRabren

Counting - So glad you popped in to update us. When does your husband return? Sorry you are having to deal with all of this alone. Hopefully when he returns you can get some much needed rest.

Grace - yay for nausea! Funny the things we get excited about, right?!

As for announcements, we totally blew it with our dd. We were both so excited that we had verbal diarrhea and just spilled the beans to everyone. This time we want to do something special. Our donor knows, he calls nearly every day after ovulation asking "are you knocked up yet?". And both of our mothers know. But we don't live in the same state as either of our families so it was just done over the phone. But I think we are going to use our dd for a photo announcement. A co-worker of my wife, a friend of ours, is a Christmas-a-holic. One room in her house is the "Christmas room", complete with a decorated tree, so I thought we could use that as a backdrop. Maybe have our dd opening a present that says something about little sister/brother arriving Christmas 2016. Not entirely unique, but I think it will be cute! 

I'm trying not to obsess as I wait for the doctor to call. I'm able to check my test results online, and I keep logging on to check but of course it's far too early! I feel confident, absolutely no spotting, not even a drop. And no cramping. I decided to wait to take my other test Saturday morning. Hopefully by then (17dpo) that line will have some substance to it!


----------



## TinyLynne

Mom and ttc, I'm in the same boat as rose. I did the cutsie thing for the first pregnancy, Christmas ornaments with 'best grandma' on them. And the worst part of that mc for me was having to tell our moms that it didn't work out. So we have never spoken of the following 4 and now even though this one is going well, I really don't want to tell anyone. I definitely don't want to be cutsie, I'd rather a mass email went out with a do-not-reply because I don't even want people to get excited because then I will fear letting them down, no matter how unlikely that situation is. All of these mcs have ruined any excitement of pregnancy announcements, at least for me. It kind of sucks, but as long as I get a healthy baby at the end, I really won't care about the misery that came before it.


----------



## Bubbles1088

That's a lot to deal with, Country. :hugs: It's totally understandable that you've been away. I hope things improve. <3


----------



## MrsRose168

MrsRabren said:


> Counting - So glad you popped in to update us. When does your husband return? Sorry you are having to deal with all of this alone. Hopefully when he returns you can get some much needed rest.
> 
> Grace - yay for nausea! Funny the things we get excited about, right?!
> 
> As for announcements, we totally blew it with our dd. We were both so excited that we had verbal diarrhea and just spilled the beans to everyone. This time we want to do something special. Our donor knows, he calls nearly every day after ovulation asking "are you knocked up yet?". And both of our mothers know. But we don't live in the same state as either of our families so it was just done over the phone. But I think we are going to use our dd for a photo announcement. A co-worker of my wife, a friend of ours, is a Christmas-a-holic. One room in her house is the "Christmas room", complete with a decorated tree, so I thought we could use that as a backdrop. Maybe have our dd opening a present that says something about little sister/brother arriving Christmas 2016. Not entirely unique, but I think it will be cute!
> 
> I'm trying not to obsess as I wait for the doctor to call. I'm able to check my test results online, and I keep logging on to check but of course it's far too early! I feel confident, absolutely no spotting, not even a drop. And no cramping. I decided to wait to take my other test Saturday morning. Hopefully by then (17dpo) that line will have some substance to it!

I love that Christmas idea--and how cool that you have an authentic backdrop! 

I commend your patience for not testing again. I'm a POAS addict so when people don't test right away, it blows my mind--in a good way! Was yesterday your first HCG draw?


----------



## MrsRabren

Yes, yesterday was my first. I didn't even have any with my dd. I just checked my online charts and the results were there. Only 25. I know that doesn't mean much without having another draw to compare to, to see if it is doubling. I'm waiting on the doctor to call and see what she says. I'm hoping she'll have me come back tomorrow for another. I'm just concerned that I've been getting positive tests for 6 days now. Shouldn't it be higher if it were doubling at a normal rate and was able to be picked up on an hpt that long ago? I'll take a picture of my tests and post it shortly. 

And MrsRose - I'm now REALLY fighting the urge to go pee on my last FRER. I still have some cheap-o test from the dollar store, I may break down and take one of those. My mid day tests always seem to be a tad darker than my fmu anyway.


----------



## MrsRabren

I attached my FRERs from Friday, Saturday and yesterday. The dollar store cheapies are all week. The one 2 days ago (13 dpo) seems darker than yesterday doesn't it? I was happy with the progression until then. 

My doctor needs to hurry up and call!!
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1461250241349.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 8









PhotoGrid_1461250391343.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MrsRose168

MrsRabren said:


> I attached my FRERs from Friday, Saturday and yesterday. The dollar store cheapies are all week. The one 2 days ago (13 dpo) seems darker than yesterday doesn't it? I was happy with the progression until then.
> 
> My doctor needs to hurry up and call!!

The line does look lighter today but hopefully that's just a fluke. Has your doctor called you back yet? I definitely think they need to get you in for another draw.


----------



## counting

We thought of a cute announcement. Last time my oldest wore a shirt with what looked like one of those hello my name is: name stickers that said "hello my name is: Joey, but you can call me the big brother. 

This time we are going to put my oldest in a shirt that says big brother, and my youngest in a shirt that says little brother, but in between little and brother we are going to put in tiny/hard to read letters (er) big so it will actually say: little(er) big brother. :)


----------



## counting

That or my oldest in a shirt that says best big brother and my youngest in one that says no, I am!


----------



## TTCMrsT

Sorry for lack of posting, just back from a lovely 2 day meeting! 
Hope everyone is all OK and hello to all the new ones. 
Anyone else finding their bottom ends rather smelly? I feel awful for how bad I can smell!


----------



## MrsRabren

Doc finally called. She is unfazed by my number. She said, "you're like, 2 seconds pregnant". She said congrats and to continue to be excited. I asked if I could go back tomorrow for another draw and she said absolutely and that we would chat Sunday when she's on call (so I didn't have to wait until Monday) to discuss results and schedule my first ultrasound. 

So, for now, cautiously optimistic. FX!!

Counting, I love the "no, I am!" Idea. Super cute.

TtcMrsT, pregnancy is so glamorous, isn't it??


----------



## Jrepp

Im still not on the front page: Due december 12th


----------



## CountryMomma

Jrepp said:


> Im still not on the front page: Due december 12th

ok ill get you added! Didn't realize I had missed you :)


----------



## Loopy Laura

countrymomma- thank you for adding me to the front page. I'm so sorry for your loss. 

I feel like I'm so far behind a lot of you having my due date at the end of December but it's good to read about some positive scans! I hope any bleeding or spotting stops soon and we all have a sticky one.

As for me, I had bleeding 3 days ago but the doc thinks it was implantation bleeding as it was before af was due. She has booked me in for an early scan at 6 weeks (2 weeks time) so I'm glad I dont have to wait too long although that still feels like forever away! I didn't have any symptoms at all in the first 12 weeks in my last pregnancy so i don't have a lot to compare to and I guess it's still early days for that.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Hello new ladies!

Jrepp, any news on what's going on with you and little bean? 

AFM, nausea kicking my ass already this morning. I work in food too so we will see how today goes. I had to leave an hour early a few days ago. I would have left sooner if we hadn't been so understaffed. I will be asking the Dr. for meds on Monday as long as the scan goes well.


----------



## MUMOF5

TTCMrsT said:


> Anyone else finding their bottom ends rather smelly? I feel awful for how bad I can smell!

Yep me &#128563;, literally rotten. Xx


----------



## counting

Should be around 7 weeks today! (Give or take a day or two). Exactly one week until my ultrasound where they will date me and make sure everything is going normally. I'm trying to believe maybe I'll get to keep this one :)


----------



## BabyForIris

Well, I can't tell if I have morning sickness or a cold. It started as nausea when I woke up but quickly turned to not being able to breathe through my nose and feeling drained and really...like I am getting sick. 

To be honest id rather have a cold for a few days but I ligitimatly can't tell what this is! :haha: 

Anyone have anything similar? I've never had morning sickness so I don't have anything to compare to.


----------



## chrissytina

Hi all, I've been following along for a while but just haven't posted yet. According to my LMP I'm due Dec 4th, but I just had a scan (and heard the heartbeat!) and they put me at Dec 1. I'll go with Dec 1 because then I'm further along :thumbup:

I've had the most horrible morning (ALL DAY AND NIGHT) sickness. One doctor even went so far as to call it hyperemesis gravidarum. Had to go to the hospital for dehydration and the like. I've had it literally since week 3. I think it's gotten a little better, maybe I wouldn't call it HG anymore, but it's still severe. :cry:

I do want to say one thing to Bubbles who is getting off your antidepressants. This is such a sensitive topic especially on these baby boards because not everyone understands the gravity of the situation and of course no one wants to take medicine when pregnant. But sometimes it's better to take the meds than not to. My advice: listen to your doctor not anyone or any articles online. Please PM me if you want some more info - this problem runs in my family and my sisters all took antidepressants throughout pregnancy with perfectly healthy babies. Also during my first pregnancy that ended in MC, I was withdrawing from antidepressants and I know it's no fun. :dohh:

Also, I'm sorry for the losses here :nope: I lost my first one at 7 weeks I know how hard it is :hugs:


----------



## Jellybe

I have nausea not that bad but haven't has MS yet I'm 7w1d but my sense of smell is ridiculous all bad smells seem so much worse lol


----------



## Jellybe

How do I get my pregnancy tracker on my signature? It's just coming up all words &#55357;&#56863;


----------



## TinyLynne

I copied the text that said "BBCode" and pasted it


----------



## Bubbles1088

chrissytina said:


> Hi all, I've been following along for a while but just haven't posted yet. According to my LMP I'm due Dec 4th, but I just had a scan (and heard the heartbeat!) and they put me at Dec 1. I'll go with Dec 1 because then I'm further along :thumbup:
> 
> I've had the most horrible morning (ALL DAY AND NIGHT) sickness. One doctor even went so far as to call it hyperemesis gravidarum. Had to go to the hospital for dehydration and the like. I've had it literally since week 3. I think it's gotten a little better, maybe I wouldn't call it HG anymore, but it's still severe. :cry:
> 
> I do want to say one thing to Bubbles who is getting off your antidepressants. This is such a sensitive topic especially on these baby boards because not everyone understands the gravity of the situation and of course no one wants to take medicine when pregnant. But sometimes it's better to take the meds than not to. My advice: listen to your doctor not anyone or any articles online. Please PM me if you want some more info - this problem runs in my family and my sisters all took antidepressants throughout pregnancy with perfectly healthy babies. Also during my first pregnancy that ended in MC, I was withdrawing from antidepressants and I know it's no fun. :dohh:
> 
> Also, I'm sorry for the losses here :nope: I lost my first one at 7 weeks I know how hard it is :hugs:

Hey thanks for reading my post! If I didn't have to get off of it I would stay on it, but neither my psych nor my OB want me on it. I got put on it last year for PPD after my daughter was born. I do struggle with depression anyway too but I've only ever taken a small amount of Remeron at night for it, which my OB approved for pregnancy last time.

Thank you for being concerned. The withdraw is no joke. I'm a mess right now emotionally from that and physically from the pregnancy. I hope it gets better soon though. Today hasn't been as bad as yesterday yet so that's a plus. I'm sorry you had to go through it too! :(


----------



## chrissytina

Glad to hear it's getting better! When I withdrew I got the liquid form of the medicine that way I could really go slow, like 1mg at a time. That really helped reduce the withdrawal effects. 



Bubbles1088 said:


> chrissytina said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, I've been following along for a while but just haven't posted yet. According to my LMP I'm due Dec 4th, but I just had a scan (and heard the heartbeat!) and they put me at Dec 1. I'll go with Dec 1 because then I'm further along :thumbup:
> 
> I've had the most horrible morning (ALL DAY AND NIGHT) sickness. One doctor even went so far as to call it hyperemesis gravidarum. Had to go to the hospital for dehydration and the like. I've had it literally since week 3. I think it's gotten a little better, maybe I wouldn't call it HG anymore, but it's still severe. :cry:
> 
> I do want to say one thing to Bubbles who is getting off your antidepressants. This is such a sensitive topic especially on these baby boards because not everyone understands the gravity of the situation and of course no one wants to take medicine when pregnant. But sometimes it's better to take the meds than not to. My advice: listen to your doctor not anyone or any articles online. Please PM me if you want some more info - this problem runs in my family and my sisters all took antidepressants throughout pregnancy with perfectly healthy babies. Also during my first pregnancy that ended in MC, I was withdrawing from antidepressants and I know it's no fun. :dohh:
> 
> Also, I'm sorry for the losses here :nope: I lost my first one at 7 weeks I know how hard it is :hugs:
> 
> Hey thanks for reading my post! If I didn't have to get off of it I would stay on it, but neither my psych nor my OB want me on it. I got put on it last year for PPD after my daughter was born. I do struggle with depression anyway too but I've only ever taken a small amount of Remeron at night for it, which my OB approved for pregnancy last time.
> 
> Thank you for being concerned. The withdraw is no joke. I'm a mess right now emotionally from that and physically from the pregnancy. I hope it gets better soon though. Today hasn't been as bad as yesterday yet so that's a plus. I'm sorry you had to go through it too! :(Click to expand...


----------



## DecemberWait

Got my most recent HcG and progesterone back:
Betas: 
4/5: 80
4/7: 250
4/12: 2,228
4/15: 6,821
Progesterone:
4/5: 13.4
4/15: 19.1
Really happy with these numbers they are extremely similar in fact almost identical to my pregnancy with my daughter so I really hope we get good news at my ultrasound on 4/26


----------



## rose.

Great news December :) that must be a big relief!!


----------



## TinyLynne

Awesome news December!! Congrats!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Great news December! 

Is anyone else really thirsty?? I'm just drinking loads of water and still have a dry mouth. It feels like I've been drinking alcohol or something! (Which I haven't!)


----------



## rose.

Yes! I am so thirsty at the mo. As a result I keep needing a wee and waking upcast night and it's driving me mad.


----------



## Loopy Laura

rose. said:


> Yes! I am so thirsty at the mo. As a result I keep needing a wee and waking upcast night and it's driving me mad.

Me too! It's a vicious cycle!


----------



## Jellybe

Yep same here and I can't seem to quench it no matter what or how much I drink


----------



## malia

Can I join please? First baby due 8th December :) I've had 3 losses before, but never made it past 6 weeks, so at 7 weeks 3 days I'm almost allowing myself to get a little excited. :) x


----------



## MrsRose168

malia said:


> Can I join please? First baby due 8th December :) I've had 3 losses before, but never made it past 6 weeks, so at 7 weeks 3 days I'm almost allowing myself to get a little excited. :) x

Welcome!!


----------



## GraceER

Loopy Laura said:


> Great news December!
> 
> Is anyone else really thirsty?? I'm just drinking loads of water and still have a dry mouth. It feels like I've been drinking alcohol or something! (Which I haven't!)

Yes! I've been crazy thirsty since I got my BFP. I have to get up to pee in the middle of the night now with a bladder so absolutely bursting full it actually hurts! I'm 6+5 today and I've been really lucky so far with my symptoms, other than a bit of tiredness and very occasional nausea I feel great and love being pregnant. Let's hope it continues!

I thought I'd follow up about my embarrassing cramps after orgasm question. I took little break from sex/solo action for a week or so but eventually couldn't wait any longer so we did it but very gently and it seems that if I focus on keeping my body relaxed, particularly my abs and thighs I can enjoy myself without cramping too badly if at all, but if I tense up I'll cramp. I know some of you can't think of much worse than trying to have sex right now but incase you have this problem that's what you need to do!


----------



## MrsRabren

Although I was trying to stay optimistic, my gut told me this one wasn't going to last and seems it was right. I had another blood draw Friday, still waiting for the results, but I couldn't resist the urge to test again yesterday and it was stark white. I started having mild cramps last night. This morning I had a bit of blood after using the restroom. Those same dull cramps and lower backache are there too. I'm supposed to speak to my doctor today. Originally it was supposed to be to schedule my first scan. Now it seems it will be to confirm my chemical.

Here's to hoping for a successful try next month.

Good luck to all of you ladies!


----------



## MUMOF5

Sorry to hear that mrsrabren, thinking of you xx


----------



## Jellybe

malia said:


> Can I join please? First baby due 8th December :) I've had 3 losses before, but never made it past 6 weeks, so at 7 weeks 3 days I'm almost allowing myself to get a little excited. :) x

Welcome I'm also 7w3d with my first due 8th Dec


----------



## malia

Jellybe said:


> malia said:
> 
> 
> Can I join please? First baby due 8th December :) I've had 3 losses before, but never made it past 6 weeks, so at 7 weeks 3 days I'm almost allowing myself to get a little excited. :) x
> 
> Welcome I'm also 7w3d with my first due 8th Dec[/QUOTE
> Ah how exciting! Have you had a scan yet?Click to expand...


----------



## Bubbles1088

Welcome Malia and congrats! :D

I'm super thirsty all the time too! I was with my first as well.

So is anyone actually getting their MS in the mornings? My MS is from the time I get up until about 11 or so with some random nausea at other times of the day. Yesterday mornings was awful. :(


----------



## rose.

Welcome Jellybe!

So sorry Mrs Rabren :( I hope you don't have to wait too long for your next bfp.

Bubbles I felt really nauseous when I woke up around 2am, it took me ages to get back to sleep. I also felt sick when I got up at 7am, it lasted for an hour or so and then luckily once I'd had some toast I felt better. I am hoping full on MS doesn't start shortly because I really suffered with DS but it didn't really start until around 8 weeks.


----------



## MrsRose168

MrsRabren said:


> Although I was trying to stay optimistic, my gut told me this one wasn't going to last and seems it was right. I had another blood draw Friday, still waiting for the results, but I couldn't resist the urge to test again yesterday and it was stark white. I started having mild cramps last night. This morning I had a bit of blood after using the restroom. Those same dull cramps and lower backache are there too. I'm supposed to speak to my doctor today. Originally it was supposed to be to schedule my first scan. Now it seems it will be to confirm my chemical.
> 
> Here's to hoping for a successful try next month.
> 
> Good luck to all of you ladies!

I'm so sorry :(


----------



## Bubbles1088

I'm so sorry MrsRabren. :(


----------



## hilslo

MrsRabren - I'm so sorry.

I think I might be joining you too. I started spotting pink on Friday. My symptoms have all stopped. I've had this before and it ended up being a mmc. I've got a scan on Wednesday to confirm &#128532;


----------



## Loopy Laura

MrsRabren said:


> Although I was trying to stay optimistic, my gut told me this one wasn't going to last and seems it was right. I had another blood draw Friday, still waiting for the results, but I couldn't resist the urge to test again yesterday and it was stark white. I started having mild cramps last night. This morning I had a bit of blood after using the restroom. Those same dull cramps and lower backache are there too. I'm supposed to speak to my doctor today. Originally it was supposed to be to schedule my first scan. Now it seems it will be to confirm my chemical.
> 
> Here's to hoping for a successful try next month.
> 
> Good luck to all of you ladies!

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Loopy Laura

hilslo said:


> MrsRabren - I'm so sorry.
> 
> I think I might be joining you too. I started spotting pink on Friday. My symptoms have all stopped. I've had this before and it ended up being a mmc. I've got a scan on Wednesday to confirm &#128532;

Spotting can be normal. I hope everything is ok at the scan on Wednesday.


----------



## rose.

Hilslo I hope that's not the case and it's just some normal spotting. thinking of you :hugs:

I am so exhausted today! I have had to have a nap with DS this afternoon and now I feel even worse. I took a test again this afternoon for the first time in ages and it was positive immediately so that was reassuring :) I am counting the days until my first scan - 2 weeks and 1 day to go. I just can't wait to see little bean and I hope everything is ok. I am getting really excited to start telling people. I told my sister in law a few days ago as she specifically asked if we had had any luck (she knew we have been TTC for a while) so I felt like I couldn't really lie! She is the only one who knows so far though. She had some bleeding with both her pregnancies - bright red gushes of blood which made her sure she must have miscarried - but both babies were absolutely fine. It was quite reassuring to hear that :)


----------



## MrsRose168

hilslo said:


> MrsRabren - I'm so sorry.
> 
> I think I might be joining you too. I started spotting pink on Friday. My symptoms have all stopped. I've had this before and it ended up being a mmc. I've got a scan on Wednesday to confirm &#128532;

I've got my fx it's nothing. :hugs:


----------



## MrsRose168

We had our 8-week ultrasound and Friday and the little peanut is starting to look like a real baby! Heartbeat was 178bpm. The doctor said that if you go by the old wives tales of a fast heartbeat, it's a girl. I would be totally shocked if it ended up being a girl, but would be thrilled of course! We're doing the abnormality and gender blood test in a couple weeks so we'll know for sure in about 3 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







Sonogram 4.22.16.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Loopy Laura

MrsRose168 said:


> We had our 8-week ultrasound and Friday and the little peanut is starting to look like a real baby! Heartbeat was 178bpm. The doctor said that if you go by the old wives tales of a fast heartbeat, it's a girl. I would be totally shocked if it ended up being a girl, but would be thrilled of course! We're doing the abnormality and gender blood test in a couple weeks so we'll know for sure in about 3 weeks.

Congrats! Great scan picture!


----------



## Jellybe

MrsRose168 said:


> We had our 8-week ultrasound and Friday and the little peanut is starting to look like a real baby! Heartbeat was 178bpm. The doctor said that if you go by the old wives tales of a fast heartbeat, it's a girl. I would be totally shocked if it ended up being a girl, but would be thrilled of course! We're doing the abnormality and gender blood test in a couple weeks so we'll know for sure in about 3 weeks.

Wow great scan I've got my 8week scan this week hopefully will see as much as your scan


----------



## Jellybe

malia said:


> Jellybe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malia said:
> 
> 
> Can I join please? First baby due 8th December :) I've had 3 losses before, but never made it past 6 weeks, so at 7 weeks 3 days I'm almost allowing myself to get a little excited. :) x
> 
> Welcome I'm also 7w3d with my first due 8th Dec[/QUOTE
> Ah how exciting! Have you had a scan yet?Click to expand...
> 
> I had a scan at 5w6d as was worried it was eptopic but saw a heart beat and fetal pole &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; booked a private scan for Friday as I can't wait till 12 weeks to see if everything is ok, as not having many symptoms apart from tiredness and hightened sense of smell but no morning sickness hopefully everything is ok and it's just me worrying too much xClick to expand...


----------



## MrsRose168

Jellybe said:


> MrsRose168 said:
> 
> 
> We had our 8-week ultrasound and Friday and the little peanut is starting to look like a real baby! Heartbeat was 178bpm. The doctor said that if you go by the old wives tales of a fast heartbeat, it's a girl. I would be totally shocked if it ended up being a girl, but would be thrilled of course! We're doing the abnormality and gender blood test in a couple weeks so we'll know for sure in about 3 weeks.
> 
> Wow great scan I've got my 8week scan this week hopefully will see as much as your scanClick to expand...

Thanks! They said the little peanut was measuring 2 days ahead so that was really reassuring. I have to wait a month for the next one and that's going to feel like a lifetime! Considering getting a Doppler to check in between appointments.


----------



## Jellybe

MrsRose168 said:


> Jellybe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsRose168 said:
> 
> 
> We had our 8-week ultrasound and Friday and the little peanut is starting to look like a real baby! Heartbeat was 178bpm. The doctor said that if you go by the old wives tales of a fast heartbeat, it's a girl. I would be totally shocked if it ended up being a girl, but would be thrilled of course! We're doing the abnormality and gender blood test in a couple weeks so we'll know for sure in about 3 weeks.
> 
> Wow great scan I've got my 8week scan this week hopefully will see as much as your scanClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks! They said the little peanut was measuring 2 days ahead so that was really reassuring. I have to wait a month for the next one and that's going to feel like a lifetime! Considering getting a Doppler to check in between appointments.Click to expand...

I had a scan at 5w6d and saw fetal pole and heart beat but that was 2 weeks ago and like you I can't wait till 12 week scan, I've already ordered a Doppler lol


----------



## rose.

Lovely pic Mrs Rose :)


----------



## TinyLynne

MrsRose such an awesome picture! I hope mine looks that great on Wednesday! 

Do you mind me asking: what blood testing will you be doing? And what abnormalities does it screen for?


----------



## scoobydrlp

Hi ladies, I'm so jealous of all these early scans! I won't have my first until I'm 10 weeks. 

I'm feeling so impatient, it feels like each day lasts a whole week! I can't wait to tell my 3 year old she's going to be a big sister, but I've had two miscarriages in the past so I definitely won't tell her until after the scan. 

I'm not having a ton of symptoms yet. Peeing a ton, boobs are a little tender, and infrequent bouts of nausea. I kind of want the constant nausea just for reassurance purposes!


----------



## MrsRose168

TinyLynne said:


> MrsRose such an awesome picture! I hope mine looks that great on Wednesday!
> 
> Do you mind me asking: what blood testing will you be doing? And what abnormalities does it screen for?

I'm not sure, she didn't say. She only mentioned Down Syndrome as an example but not sure what else will be tested. Good luck with your scan!


----------



## TinyLynne

Thanks for the info. I've been doing a little 'research' looks like most just test trisomies 13, 18 and 21 (Down's) my DH has a balanced translocation of 6 and 22, so I'm not sure if there are any of the maternal blood tests that can pick those up, and the miscarriage rates of CVS just seems too high to risk. I don't know what I will do yet.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Great pic MrsRose! So glad you had a good scan. I have mine tomorrow. Nervous!


----------



## counting

I had a quick scan at emerg last Wednesday, but my official dating scan is on Friday... So 5 days. Not not to lie. I'm extremly nervous. I should be approximately 8 weeks then, but I'll get my official due date then(well when my doctor gets the results). I just hope my little sweet pea still has a beating heart and is growing well.


----------



## Jellybe

counting said:


> I had a quick scan at emerg last Wednesday, but my official dating scan is on Friday... So 5 days. Not not to lie. I'm extremly nervous. I should be approximately 8 weeks then, but I'll get my official due date then(well when my doctor gets the results). I just hope my little sweet pea still has a beating heart and is growing well.

Hi I'm the same well a day infront but o had a emergency scan at 6w but not having another scan till 12 on nhs so booked a private one for Friday to make sure my jelly bean is growning nicely I too am so nervous hopefully I'll calm down after the scan


----------



## MrsRose168

Bubbles1088 said:


> Great pic MrsRose! So glad you had a good scan. I have mine tomorrow. Nervous!

Good luck!! I was nervous too :)


----------



## MrsRose168

TinyLynne said:


> Thanks for the info. I've been doing a little 'research' looks like most just test trisomies 13, 18 and 21 (Down's) my DH has a balanced translocation of 6 and 22, so I'm not sure if there are any of the maternal blood tests that can pick those up, and the miscarriage rates of CVS just seems too high to risk. I don't know what I will do yet.

I'd just check with your doctor. I hope you don't have to go the invasive route...those sound so scary!


----------



## CountryMomma

Hey ladies, so happy to see that everyone is doing so well. I am not able to keep up with this page anymore.. Just to hard, so who would like to take it over? You can either make a new thread all together or just copy and paste my first post into a new post and update it that way.. Won't be on the first page though.. I'll check back tomorrow for some input!


----------



## Caitrin

I'm sure someone will CountryMomma...I would but I don't know the code here.real well.

I worked too much this last week (three days of 730 am to 1130 pm, two days of regular 8 hours) and was really run down by the end of the week. Very emotional too...changing jobs and there is confusion on how many hours I'll get with the new one (worked both this week) so I'm stressing over money a lot. And I'm about to lose my storage which has all the important things from my son's birth and all my old pregnancy stuff I saved (birth ball, etc). I'm a wreck.

But I get to see the baby tomorrow! There's that at least :(


----------



## Bubbles1088

Caitrin, good luck with your scan today! I have mine too. FX we both have beautiful, healthy beans! <3


----------



## Caitrin

Everything went well, so happy! Fast heartbeat but due date changed to December 9 so I'm back to 7 wks. Loved seeing my little bean. Won't get to see them until 20 wks again though.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Caitrin said:


> Everything went well, so happy! Fast heartbeat but due date changed to December 9 so I'm back to 7 wks. Loved seeing my little bean. Won't get to see them until 20 wks again though.

I'm back to 7 weeks too! But otherwise everything went great! :D


----------



## Bubbles1088

So everything went great at my scan. New due date is Dec. 12! So whoever will be in charge of the group can you please change that for me? 

Back to 7 weeks for me! I have had long cycles since I had Ashlyn so instead of 28-30 days, they are 34 days. O_O. She said I probably ovulated a little later than I thought. HB was 118 which she was happy with. She said it all looked great! Next appt is on the 24th of May!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1772.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## rose.

Congratulations bubbles :)


----------



## Loopy Laura

Hi countrymomma - I don't think anyone has said they will take over this thread so I'm ok to do it if that helps as its not fair on you to do it in the circumstances. My only worry is that I'm only 4 weeks so there's a lot that can go wrong and I'll need someone else to take over if it does. 

What does it involve? Just updating the front page?

I think if you message the forum help page you can get the page switched to me. 

Obviously very happy if someone else wants to do this!


----------



## hilslo

Eeek! Spotting continued and today I started to get streaks of blood and cramps. Went to the EPU as I was scared to miscarry at home after reading some horrible things about it on line. My previous losses were wctopic and mmc so have ended in surgical intervention so never had a natural miscarriage.

Anyway, to cut a long story short, baby is okay!!!!!! I'm absolutely shocked and elated. I bawled my eyes out when the sonographer said bubs is measuring on track! I'm absolutely over the moon.


----------



## TinyLynne

Great news hilslo!!!


----------



## bella816

Hi everyone!! I'm new, googled for a pregnancy forum and found this one. Was on babycenter when pregnant with my DD and hated it, this place seems more friendly!!!

I have an 8 year old DS and a 1 year old DD. I'm due December 30th, so right at the end of the month. Congrats to you all. :)


----------



## MrsRose168

Caitrin said:


> Everything went well, so happy! Fast heartbeat but due date changed to December 9 so I'm back to 7 wks. Loved seeing my little bean. Won't get to see them until 20 wks again though.




bella816 said:


> Hi everyone!! I'm new, googled for a pregnancy forum and found this one. Was on babycenter when pregnant with my DD and hated it, this place seems more friendly!!!
> 
> I have an 8 year old DS and a 1 year old DD. I'm due December 30th, so right at the end of the month. Congrats to you all. :)

Welcome!


----------



## DecemberWait

I had my dating scan - I am 6w4d which is close-ish to what I thought I might be. HR was 130bpm and the tech said everything looked normal :) Whoever is maintaining the first page - please update my EDD to December 16th <3
 



Attached Files:







6w4d.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Loopy Laura

bella816 said:


> Hi everyone!! I'm new, googled for a pregnancy forum and found this one. Was on babycenter when pregnant with my DD and hated it, this place seems more friendly!!!
> 
> I have an 8 year old DS and a 1 year old DD. I'm due December 30th, so right at the end of the month. Congrats to you all. :)

Welcome! That's the same due date as me!


----------



## Loopy Laura

DecemberWait said:


> I had my dating scan - I am 6w4d which is close-ish to what I thought I might be. HR was 130bpm and the tech said everything looked normal :) Whoever is maintaining the first page - please update my EDD to December 16th <3

Great news! If it gets confirmed I'm maintaining the first page I'll update it.


----------



## Tweeks

Had my ultrasound yesterday and today have been spotting red blood. I saw a heartbeat and everything. I'm devestated.


----------



## hilslo

Tweeks said:


> Had my ultrasound yesterday and today have been spotting red blood. I saw a heartbeat and everything. I'm devestated.

Did you have an internal scan? If so, it's very likely that it's from your cervix being knocked a bit. Also, as I've learned today, spotting red blood doesn't equal doom! Try phoning your EPU tomorrow and see what they say.


----------



## Tweeks

I'm really trying to remain positive. I don't want to have any more internals. I wish I'd never gone. I can't help but think that everything was going okay.


----------



## rose.

Tweeks I hope it's just a bit of irritation from the ultrasound :hugs:


----------



## Tweeks

:hugs: I'm exhausted with this rollercoaster of am I pregnant or has my baby died?


----------



## Bubbles1088

Welcome bella!

Tweeks, there's a great chance it is from the ultrasound. Exams and internals can definitely irritate the cervix. :hugs: I know how it is to worry so much about spotting though. I've had my share of it in both pregnancies now.


----------



## Janisdkh

Honey if sex can make a pregnant woman bleed then a def internal scan can do so as well.. They are not gentle! :/


----------



## rose.

Ugh I feel so sick today, I felt a bit off yesterday but it's much worse today. I had forgotten how bad it is. It's only going to get worse :(


----------



## MrsRose168

rose. said:


> Ugh I feel so sick today, I felt a bit off yesterday but it's much worse today. I had forgotten how bad it is. It's only going to get worse :(

I was super nauseous on Monday so I took unisom and b6 that night and felt so much better! Apparently those are the ingredients in Diclegis.


----------



## Bubbles1088

rose. said:


> Ugh I feel so sick today, I felt a bit off yesterday but it's much worse today. I had forgotten how bad it is. It's only going to get worse :(

I definitely understand your plight, rose. I didn't think my nausea would be worse this time around. With DD, it wasn't that bad and I mostly just had a ton of aversions. I didn't even have to take anything for it. My Dr. did give me some samples at my ultrasound appt on Monday of a medicine called Diclegis for the nausea. I would definitely recommend it if you are suffering too badly with it. It helps for the most part, you take 2 at night and can take up to 4 daily, but sadly I forgot last night. So I'm paying for it this morning. :(


----------



## stiletto_mom

Tweeks said:


> :hugs: I'm exhausted with this rollercoaster of am I pregnant or has my baby died?

Limbo really sucks, Tweeks. I was there in February. The best you can do it try to distract yourself, or just try not to stress because that's bad for the pregnancy too. 

I tried talking to my baby (or myself rather). Asking if it was staying or going, and that I'm leaving that decision to it. If there really is something wrong like a chromosomal abnormality, I to myself "You make the right call for us." 

It sounds ridiculous but whatever happens just isn't in your hands. Take care of yourself and keep us posted!


----------



## chrissytina

I am allergic to the main ingredient in unisom and diclegies so I was prescribed Zofran. It works really good but has some undesirable side effects (constipation!). I started getting nauseau at like four weeks then it turned into vomiting all day and night now it's calmed down a bit but I still have bad days. This is my first pregnancy(well second but first ended in mc) and I've already swore up and down its my last. Can't wait until the "glowing" second trimester. :happydance:


----------



## counting

So nervous about my scan Friday. Dh is trying to convince me if everything is alright we should tell people after the scan. I'll only be about 8w so I don't know, and I'm nervous everything won't be alright. With my older kids I told people at around11 and 13 weeks. I'm obviously nervous since I lost my last pregnancy in February, but dh is of the mind that he'd rather we have support if something does go wrong this time. I'm not so certain!


----------



## hilslo

Counting - I'm now on the philosophy that I tell the people that I would want support from if things went wrong. It's nice to have a few cheerleaders, supporting you too.
I totally understand not telling people too. Having to "un-tell" people if something happens is awful.
Good luck for your scan!


----------



## chrissytina

Counting - I totally understand not wanting to say anything too early. With my past pregnancy the word got out accidentally (it's a long story) and when I lost the baby it was really hard to have to tell everyone. Maybe just try and ask DH if you can wait a little longer before telling everyone as it will make things easier for you. You can always get the support you need if something does go wrong but if you don't tell people at least you can wait until you are ready to say something and ask for support instead of someone asking you how you are doing and having to say something went wrong before you are ready. :hugs:


----------



## counting

I think it's because with the last miscarriage nobody knew aside from one of my close mom friends, and I was pretty depressed and people knew something was up, but they didn't know what. I eventually told my sil (one of my close friends) but it was difficult I think for dh seeing me keeping it all in. I guess we'll see what Friday brings and play it by ear.


----------



## CountryMomma

Loopy Laura said:


> Hi countrymomma - I don't think anyone has said they will take over this thread so I'm ok to do it if that helps as its not fair on you to do it in the circumstances. My only worry is that I'm only 4 weeks so there's a lot that can go wrong and I'll need someone else to take over if it does.
> 
> What does it involve? Just updating the front page?
> 
> I think if you message the forum help page you can get the page switched to me.
> 
> Obviously very happy if someone else wants to do this!

Hi! Yes, that would be great if you wanted to take over the updating of the first page. All you have to do is add new people if they join, add a blue or pink stork if they have a gender guess, and move dates around once everyone gets a confirmed EDD! It's pretty easy. I will email the admin to see if they can change the ownership of the thread to you so you can update the first page. Thank you!!


----------



## Laroawan

Hey counting. I'm in the exact same spot. Ultrasound Friday right around 8 weeks. I also had a mc in February and I am torn about telling people. On one hand, if the scan goes well I want to share the joy but also the last loss is still fresh and I know nothing is certain. I am hoping to tell some close friends at least.


----------



## Jellybe

Laroawan said:


> Hey counting. I'm in the exact same spot. Ultrasound Friday right around 8 weeks. I also had a mc in February and I am torn about telling people. On one hand, if the scan goes well I want to share the joy but also the last loss is still fresh and I know nothing is certain. I am hoping to tell some close friends at least.

Hi I'm exactly 8 weeks today to and I also have a scan but mine is on Sunday, so nervous as not having many symptoms keep thinking something is wrong &#128543; Just praying I see a heartbeat X


----------



## rose.

Jelly, I read some statistics online the other day which said that once you've seen a HB the risk of miscarriage decreases to only about 5% and once you get to 7/8 weeks it's even less if there's a HB. So as you've already seen it, your risk is really low so try not to worry :hugs: and make the most of having no symptoms - one day I was wondering why I wasn't feeling sick yet and then the next I just woke up feeling awful so it can come on really suddenly! Maybe you'll be lucky and not have any sickness :) 
Good luck for the scan x


----------



## Bubbles1088

How is everyone today? My nausea wasn't as bad this morning but I remembered to take my meds last night for it. Still kept gagging though. I don't know what to do about that part of it.


----------



## MrsRose168

Bubbles1088 said:


> How is everyone today? My nausea wasn't as bad this morning but I remembered to take my meds last night for it. Still kept gagging though. I don't know what to do about that part of it.

I'm feeling pretty good, just really tired. The Unisom & B6 combo works really well for the nausea, and even though I only take 1/4 of the Unisom tablet, it still makes me tired the next day. Although it is helping with my insomnia, so that's been nice. 

Anyone else hungry all the time? Last night I ate almost a whole pizza by myself! I could've finished the last piece but I wouldn't let myself! *sigh*


----------



## Jellybe

rose. said:


> Jelly, I read some statistics online the other day which said that once you've seen a HB the risk of miscarriage decreases to only about 5% and once you get to 7/8 weeks it's even less if there's a HB. So as you've already seen it, your risk is really low so try not to worry :hugs: and make the most of having no symptoms - one day I was wondering why I wasn't feeling sick yet and then the next I just woke up feeling awful so it can come on really suddenly! Maybe you'll be lucky and not have any sickness :)
> Good luck for the scan x

Wow I didn't know that thank you rose I suppose I'm just a worrier, was a long hard journey to get this far I'm just scared about everything now lol x


----------



## GraceER

Jelly I am having a private scan on my birthday next Wednesday when I'll be 8+1. If all is well I think we're telling people afterwards too. Rose is absolutely right about the stats and I researched this a fair bit myself especially at the start, though it's surprisingly hard to get accurate information. The most reassuring study I found took a sample of 697 women with no symptoms of bleeding/severe cramping all of whom had a single healthy heartbeat on ultrasound and the miscarriage rate of the entire group was just 1.6%, decreasing slowly each week after that. 1.6%! So basically there's no real need to wait to the end of first tri if you've seen a single heartbeat after about 6 weeks, you're 98.4% on track to be having a baby.

For anyone interested here's the research: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/18310375/

What's frustrating is how frequently that exact study is misquoted. Ever seen numbers like 9.4% risk of miscarriage at 6 weeks? That's 9.4% of the 1.6% that miscarry, not the whole group! I wish the people who write sites like the bump took a bit more care to read papers properly. There's a lot of fearmongering out there.


----------



## TinyLynne

Jellybe, don't worry about your symptoms being gone. I only had symptoms for a few days (other than being tired all the time) everything else went away and I had a perfect scan yesterday, baby measuring right on and a HB of 172.


----------



## Jellybe

Thank you everyone I'm just a natural worrier anyway lol but I hope after the scan on Sunday I might relax a bit xx


----------



## Jellybe

Hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## Loopy Laura

Hi everyone 

The thread has been handed over to me so I'll be maintaining the front page. 

I've just been through all the posts and it looks up to date now. If anyone's details are wrong please let me know. Thank you countrymomma for all you've done. 

Jellybe - hope your scan goes well. In my first pregnancy I didn't have any symptoms at all but it was all fine and my dd is now 19 months! It will be fine but I understand the worry. 

I hope everyone else is ok. I'm still really early on and time is dragging but I have a 6 week scan next Friday as I had a bit of bleeding really early on. I think I'm getting ill as I feel very fluey and my tolerance levels are really low. I'm very snappy and emotional. I didn't get any morning sickness last time but I feel like I may get it this time as I feel different.


----------



## MrsRose168

Loopy Laura said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> The thread has been handed over to me so I'll be maintaining the front page.
> 
> I've just been through all the posts and it looks up to date now. If anyone's details are wrong please let me know. Thank you countrymomma for all you've done.
> 
> Jellybean - hope your scan goes well. In my first pregnancy I didn't have any symptoms at all but it was all fine and my dd is now 19 months! It will be fine but I understand the worry.
> 
> I hope everyone else is ok. I'm still really early on and time is dragging but I have a 6 week scan next Friday as I had a bit of bleeding really early on. I think I'm getting ill as I feel very fluey and my tolerance levels are really low. I'm very snappy and emotional. I didn't get any morning sickness last time but I feel like I may get it this time as I feel different.

Thanks so much for doing this!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Thanks for taking the page over and making sure everything is up to date! :) I hope all goes well with your scan!


----------



## malia

Please tell me this bloating will stop. I look 5 months pregnant at 8 weeks!


----------



## rose.

Thank you Laura :)

Malia I am so bloated too, I feel gross. I am craving big carb rich meals at the moment, guess it's my body's way of keeping my stomach full for as long as possible to avoid nausea. I feel soo fat! Luckily I wear lots of floaty tops/dresses and leggings anyway so my clothes aren't too uncomfortable, however I am becoming concerned about wearing a swim suit in 2 weeks time on holiday I think I'll look like a beached whale!!! Ha


----------



## BabyForIris

Right there with you guys on the bloat. I've never ever looked this bloated. I feel, to be perfectly honest...terrible about myself. I'm just ready to actually look pregnant and not just like I gained 30lbs in 2 weeks around my waist. (Which I have not. In fact I don't think I've even gained a pound so far) 

Booked my dating scan for next week Friday (May 6th) ill be 8W4D so I'm hoping I'll see lots and everything will be ok. 

Anyone else have any scans recently? I don't see too many scan pics popping up here.


----------



## Laroawan

The bloat is real! Been so bloated for weeks. Makes me feel so fat but really I have only gained 1 pound which seems to be mostly in my boobs. I really miss wearing jeans but they hurt by the end of the day :/


----------



## MrsRose168

Yes, the bloating is unreal! I ordered a belly band from target so I can unzip my pants--it's getting way too uncomfortable!


----------



## scoobydrlp

Hello all, just popped in to see how everyone is feeling! I'm 6+2 today and am starving all the time! When I was pregnant with my LO I was so horribly sick all the time I barely ate anything. It's so different this time around!


----------



## Laroawan

I have my dating ultrasound tomorrow at what I suspect is 8 weeks. Fxed everything goes well and we get to see a little bean with a heartbeat.


----------



## kiki1234

New to this page... EDD 12/25/16!... Possibly will change after my first apt which isn't until 5/16. Could you add me to the front list? :)


----------



## Caitrin

I didn't even get my ultrasound pictures, they used a copy machine that seems like it was running low on ink so it's really hard to make anything out :( I'm really sad about it actually. Last pregnancy I got all of the pictures they printed off from the ultrasound. I keep debating if I should ask for them now.


----------



## Jellybe

Good luck everyone who has a scan today or soon, 
I also have bloat being a big girl anyway I actually now look 8months pregnant not 8 weeks &#55357;&#56879; I've already bought maternity trousers which are actually really comfy &#55357;&#56842;

I know I've asked this before but still can't get the pregnancy tracker on my signature I've only got a mobile device at the moment is that the trouble? Is there a Link someone could post? Thank you xx


----------



## hilslo

Happy Friday everyone!

Welcome Kiki1234.

Definitely with you all on the bloat!


----------



## MrsRose168

Laroawan said:


> I have my dating ultrasound tomorrow at what I suspect is 8 weeks. Fxed everything goes well and we get to see a little bean with a heartbeat.

Good luck!


----------



## MrsRose168

Jellybe said:


> Good luck everyone who has a scan today or soon,
> I also have bloat being a big girl anyway I actually now look 8months pregnant not 8 weeks &#65533;&#65533; I've already bought maternity trousers which are actually really comfy &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> I know I've asked this before but still can't get the pregnancy tracker on my signature I've only got a mobile device at the moment is that the trouble? Is there a Link someone could post? Thank you xx

The ticker will generate multiple codes and you need to copy/paste the BBC code into your signature. You can do it from your phone too.


----------



## TinyLynne

I'm on my phone and I am not keeping my scan pics on my phone for fear of them being found out by anyone. If I think about it this weekend I can post them. Of course it always looks better on the screen than on a print.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Welcome Kiki! I've added you to the front page. Aw, Christmas Day due date! 

Jellybe - I just googled pregnancy tracker and found one then used the bb link to copy and paste into my signature. I'm afraid I have no idea which one I used now! 

I'm bloated and I'm only 5 weeks today! My trousers are already tight. Got the belly belt out already! 

Good luck for everyone having scans!


----------



## Bubbles1088

I'm with you all on the bloat! It's awful! :(


----------



## MUMOF5

Looks like I might be leaving you ladies, had a scan today and it put me at 9+2, which puts my edd November 30th xx


----------



## MrsRose168

MUMOF5 said:


> Looks like I might be leaving you ladies, had a scan today and it put me at 9+2, which puts my edd November 30th xx

Mine last week put me at Nov 30th too but my dr told me that we'll stick with Dec 2nd which is what I was dated at my 6-week scan. Is it normal for the baby to change how it measures throughout the pregnancy?


----------



## Bubbles1088

MrsRose168 said:


> MUMOF5 said:
> 
> 
> Looks like I might be leaving you ladies, had a scan today and it put me at 9+2, which puts my edd November 30th xx
> 
> Mine last week put me at Nov 30th too but my dr told me that we'll stick with Dec 2nd which is what I was dated at my 6-week scan. Is it normal for the baby to change how it measures throughout the pregnancy?Click to expand...

It's totally normal! I'd only worry if baby's measurements were behind by something like two weeks. That would either indicate that your O date was wrong which is obviously not something dangerous or something is wrong with the embryo/fetus.


----------



## chrissytina

Hi Laura thanks for taking over the thread :) After my scan my due date was changed to Dec 1. Please update the front page when you get a chance, thanks :)


----------



## MrsRose168

Bubbles1088 said:


> MrsRose168 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MUMOF5 said:
> 
> 
> Looks like I might be leaving you ladies, had a scan today and it put me at 9+2, which puts my edd November 30th xx
> 
> Mine last week put me at Nov 30th too but my dr told me that we'll stick with Dec 2nd which is what I was dated at my 6-week scan. Is it normal for the baby to change how it measures throughout the pregnancy?Click to expand...
> 
> It's totally normal! I'd only worry if baby's measurements were behind by something like two weeks. That would either indicate that your O date was wrong which is obviously not something dangerous or something is wrong with the embryo/fetus.Click to expand...

Ok makes sense. I guess that's why she's not changing the EDD--otherwise it could change all the time I guess!


----------



## counting

Just got out of my ultrasound. Baby is perfect. 8w1d, could see his arms and legs and everything! So clear. A perfect little heartbeat, 167bpm. I almost cried with relief.


----------



## Loopy Laura

I've updated the edd for mumof5 and chrissytina. Congrats on your scans! Mumof5 - it's still a possibility you will have a december snowflake so you're welcome to stay!

Counting - congrats! It's so reassuring getting a good scan.


----------



## counting

Oh, BTW, my scan gave me a date change, I'm now due one day earlier, December 8th!


----------



## Jellybe

counting said:


> Just got out of my ultrasound. Baby is perfect. 8w1d, could see his arms and legs and everything! So clear. A perfect little heartbeat, 167bpm. I almost cried with relief.

Wow how wonderful congratulations


----------



## Laroawan

counting said:


> Just got out of my ultrasound. Baby is perfect. 8w1d, could see his arms and legs and everything! So clear. A perfect little heartbeat, 167bpm. I almost cried with relief.

So happy to hear this. My scan is in 2 and a half hours.


----------



## MrsRose168

counting said:


> Just got out of my ultrasound. Baby is perfect. 8w1d, could see his arms and legs and everything! So clear. A perfect little heartbeat, 167bpm. I almost cried with relief.

Yay!!!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Counting - I've updated. 

Laroawan - good luck!


----------



## MUMOF5

MrsRose168 said:


> MUMOF5 said:
> 
> 
> Looks like I might be leaving you ladies, had a scan today and it put me at 9+2, which puts my edd November 30th xx
> 
> Mine last week put me at Nov 30th too but my dr told me that we'll stick with Dec 2nd which is what I was dated at my 6-week scan. Is it normal for the baby to change how it measures throughout the pregnancy?Click to expand...

Oh wow that's a coincidence. Are u in the uk? They usually confirm the dates at the nuchal scan (around 12-13 weeks). It is normal to change by a day or two. I thought mine might as I do sometimes ovulate a couple of days earlier than the typical expected ovulation of a 28 day cycle. When I had a quick scan at work couple of weeks ago she also told me that the crown to rump length was a couple of days ahead, so I'm pretty sure it'll stay at 30th November now. X


----------



## rose.

Congratulations on the scans ladies! I am so looking forward to mine. Just praying everything will be ok. I'm struggling with nausea and tiredness, so I'm looking forward to being able to tell people so they understand I'm not just being difficult!!


----------



## MrsRose168

MUMOF5 said:


> MrsRose168 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MUMOF5 said:
> 
> 
> Looks like I might be leaving you ladies, had a scan today and it put me at 9+2, which puts my edd November 30th xx
> 
> Mine last week put me at Nov 30th too but my dr told me that we'll stick with Dec 2nd which is what I was dated at my 6-week scan. Is it normal for the baby to change how it measures throughout the pregnancy?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow that's a coincidence. Are u in the uk? They usually confirm the dates at the nuchal scan (around 12-13 weeks). It is normal to change by a day or two. I thought mine might as I do sometimes ovulate a couple of days earlier than the typical expected ovulation of a 28 day cycle. When I had a quick scan at work couple of weeks ago she also told me that the crown to rump length was a couple of days ahead, so I'm pretty sure it'll stay at 30th November now. XClick to expand...

No, I'm in the US.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Congrats, counting!!! I'm glad you had a good scan! :)


----------



## counting

Laroawan said:


> counting said:
> 
> 
> Just got out of my ultrasound. Baby is perfect. 8w1d, could see his arms and legs and everything! So clear. A perfect little heartbeat, 167bpm. I almost cried with relief.
> 
> So happy to hear this. My scan is in 2 and a half hours.Click to expand...

News?


----------



## Laroawan

Bean is measuring 7w3d with a hr of 148!


----------



## MrsRose168

Laroawan said:


> Bean is measuring 7w3d with a hr of 148!

Yay for more great news!


----------



## Laroawan

My new EDD is December 13th. :)


----------



## Bubbles1088

Great news, Laroawan! :D


----------



## rose.

Great news Laroawan :)


----------



## Loopy Laura

Congrats Laroawan! I've updated your EDD.


----------



## TinyLynne

Great news larowan! 

At my last scan, the tech measured baby twice, once got 9+0 and the second time got 8+4. So 3 days with the same tech on the same machine only seconds apart, so I'm sticking with my due date based on my best guess of ovulation.


----------



## Leanora12

May I be added to your list.

Leanora12 due dec 12/2016

It's nice to see so many other women delivering in the same month.

I wish you all wonderful, happy pregnancies and happy healthy babies


----------



## MrsRose168

TinyLynne said:


> Great news larowan!
> 
> At my last scan, the tech measured baby twice, once got 9+0 and the second time got 8+4. So 3 days with the same tech on the same machine only seconds apart, so I'm sticking with my due date based on my best guess of ovulation.

Wow, that's interesting. I wonder if that's common?


----------



## Bubbles1088

Leanora12 said:


> May I be added to your list.
> 
> Leanora12 due dec 12/2016
> 
> It's nice to see so many other women delivering in the same month.
> 
> I wish you all wonderful, happy pregnancies and happy healthy babies

:wave: Welcome! I'm due on the 12th too! :)


----------



## malia

I just had my early scan and I'm measuring 7w4d rather than 8w2d, so now due on the 13th of December :)
We couldn't see very much, but did see the wee heartbeat going strong. Such a relief :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## rose.

Welcome Leanora :)

Congrats Malia lovely scan pic. How lovely to be moved forward :)


----------



## scoobydrlp

I'm having some weird pinching/pulling pains in my lower left abdomen, and some crazy lighten bolt pains in my lady parts. Is this normal? Maybe round ligament pain?


----------



## MUMOF5

Here is my latest scan pic from yesterday &#128149;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Loopy Laura

Leanora12 said:


> May I be added to your list.
> 
> Leanora12 due dec 12/2016
> 
> It's nice to see so many other women delivering in the same month.
> 
> I wish you all wonderful, happy pregnancies and happy healthy babies

Welcome! I've added you to the front page.


----------



## Loopy Laura

malia said:


> I just had my early scan and I'm measuring 7w4d rather than 8w2d, so now due on the 13th of December :)
> We couldn't see very much, but did see the wee heartbeat going strong. Such a relief :)

Congrats! I've updated your EDD.


----------



## Loopy Laura

MUMOF5 said:


> Here is my latest scan pic from yesterday &#128149;

Aw that's a great picture!


----------



## hilslo

Great scan pictures Malia and mumof5. Love the little arms and legs on yours mumof5. A really clear picture!


----------



## GraceER

Wow lots of company for me on December 13th!! I'm loving all the happy scan news. Mine is on Wednesday (my birthday!) so I wonder if my dates will change at all. So exciting!


----------



## Jellybe

OMG so scared and nervous about out scan today just praying everything is ok


----------



## MrsRose168

Jellybe said:


> OMG so scared and nervous about out scan today just praying everything is ok

Good luck!!


----------



## rose.

Ah I'm jealous of all the scan pics! Mine isn't for another week (Monday). I am feeling like crap at the moment though and although I'm really struggling, I am finding it quite reassuring in a way.

Good luck Jelly can't wait to see your scan pic :)


----------



## TinyLynne

Great scan pics ladies! Mumof5, I can't believe how clear yours is! Our print outs never end up looking as clear as on the screen!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Lovely scans, ladies! It's crazy how fast they grow in those first few weeks, isn't it?


----------



## rose.

My son just told the in laws that 'mummy has a baby in her tummy!' Haha. I had wondered how long he would be able to keep the secret


----------



## mom and ttc

I had my first scan last Monday at 6 weeks 1 day and saw a strong Hb. Couldn't hear it though. The baby was so small! But saw a good flickering and doc said everything looks great. I was told to not run/work out by a nurse in my get real practitioners office. This doctor said do not stop, do a half marathon is you want to. So happy to hear that! 
I am so nauseous, outing about 6-8 times a day. I had hyperremesis with my other to so still trying to eat and hydrate since my husband will deploy soon, and I live in Hawaii, far from family and my dad is going through chemo so my mom can't come help me out. 
We are telling our parents on Mother's Day. 

How are you ladies doing? Have y'all told. Lots of people? We told close friends. Any news? 

I was told to do a gene blood test and ultrasound to measure neck etc at 12 weeks at a genetic lab center and OB nurse called with my appointment, I'm 27 they do that for everyone now, after talking to my husband we cancelled that appointment. Are y'all doing any testing?


----------



## Caitrin

The December 13 due date being popular doesn't surprise me, supposedly many women give birth on the full moon and that's the full moon for December this year! In the US anyway.

I kind of want to see a new obgyn, I'm not sure I connected well with my last one. Plus (and this is a little crazy but still) I still feel like I may be having twins. I had a friend where it was missed in her first ultrasound so she didn't find out until 17 weeks that she was having twins. And I read that early on with identical twins the second can look like the yolk sac. My midwife had a hard time getting a look at my baby at my appt with the transvaginal scan because she said the yolk sac was in the way. I also got multiple numbers with mine (7+6, 7+3) and we went with the lower number. I tried to ask her which ovary I ovulated in and she blew me off and said they couldn't tell but I've heard others whose techs can tell them. I don't know...I'm just not very happy with my experience. I got photocopied pictures of my ultrasound and I can't see the baby well :(


----------



## TinyLynne

Caitrin, definitely get a new OB. I called my old OB yesterday and he is going to get me set up with him because of how uncomfortable I am with the new one.


----------



## counting

Re testing: 

We'll be getting the first and second trimester blood tests which give a risk assessment for a few anomalies, a 12 week nuchal measurement with a fetal medicine specialist, and at least one more 20w scan with a fetal medicine specialist, but possibly more. Same as I got with my older two.

( I should add my pregnancies are high risk for ntd's and some other issues)


----------



## rose.

We will be having the screening that comes with the 12 week scan (neck measurement) and anything else routine - I can't really remember from last time. Nothing invasive though unless it's considered absolutely necessary.

We have only told DHs parents and one of his sisters so far, because she asked. Nobody else yet. We are going on holiday with one of his brothers so we will have to tell them because otherwise they're going to think I'm being weird with all the naps and nausea ha.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Jellybe said:


> OMG so scared and nervous about out scan today just praying everything is ok

I hope everything was OK jellybe?


----------



## Bubbles1088

I have this awful feeling today that something happened to the baby. Everything is honestly probably fine, as I would have bad feelings with DD too, but of course every little thought of something happening snowballs. :( I hate worrying for the first 12-14 weeks. My appointment on the 25th can't get here fast enough so we can have a listen to the heartbeat.


----------



## MrsRose168

Loopy Laura said:


> Jellybe said:
> 
> 
> OMG so scared and nervous about out scan today just praying everything is ok
> 
> I hope everything was OK jellybe?Click to expand...

I've been wondering too. Hope everything is okay.


----------



## MrsRose168

Bubbles1088 said:


> I have this awful feeling today that something happened to the baby. Everything is honestly probably fine, as I would have bad feelings with DD too, but of course every little thought of something happening snowballs. :( I hate worrying for the first 12-14 weeks. My appointment on the 25th can't get here fast enough so we can have a listen to the heartbeat.

I'm the same--I can't help but wonder if something bad has happened even though I have no reason to think so. I ordered a doppler to hopefully help give some peace of mind between ultrasounds. We're doing the genetic test/gender test on Friday and then my next u/s is on May 20th. It feels like so far away!


----------



## Bubbles1088

MrsRose168 said:


> Bubbles1088 said:
> 
> 
> I have this awful feeling today that something happened to the baby. Everything is honestly probably fine, as I would have bad feelings with DD too, but of course every little thought of something happening snowballs. :( I hate worrying for the first 12-14 weeks. My appointment on the 25th can't get here fast enough so we can have a listen to the heartbeat.
> 
> I'm the same--I can't help but wonder if something bad has happened even though I have no reason to think so. I ordered a doppler to hopefully help give some peace of mind between ultrasounds. We're doing the genetic test/gender test on Friday and then my next u/s is on May 20th. It feels like so far away!Click to expand...

I've been thinking of getting a doppler myself. Are they very pricey?


----------



## MrsRose168

Bubbles1088 said:


> MrsRose168 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bubbles1088 said:
> 
> 
> I have this awful feeling today that something happened to the baby. Everything is honestly probably fine, as I would have bad feelings with DD too, but of course every little thought of something happening snowballs. :( I hate worrying for the first 12-14 weeks. My appointment on the 25th can't get here fast enough so we can have a listen to the heartbeat.
> 
> I'm the same--I can't help but wonder if something bad has happened even though I have no reason to think so. I ordered a doppler to hopefully help give some peace of mind between ultrasounds. We're doing the genetic test/gender test on Friday and then my next u/s is on May 20th. It feels like so far away!Click to expand...
> 
> I've been thinking of getting a doppler myself. Are they very pricey?Click to expand...

No, they're surprisingly really cheap. I got ours for $35 on eBay.


----------



## rose.

I had a Doppler with DS and it was great. I didn't use it very early though - I can't remember exactly but I think I was probably at least 14 weeks. It really put my mind at rest between scans :)

I do have worries all the time but I try to remind myself that I've got no specific reason to be concerned, it is more likely that everything is fine. It is hard to relax. I am looking forward to feeling movements so I know baby is ok in there.


----------



## Jellybe

Thank you for your concern ladies unfortunately it didn't go to plan yesterday, went for scan at a private scanning clinic and was a external scan, she struggled to find anything then she found a gestation sac and fetal pole but couldn't see a heart beat, she adviced I get a internal scan done, she did say because I'm quite large ( she did put is nicely) that my fat may be obstructing view, but I think I know it's over sac and pole measured 7.5 weeks so I think maybe it died last week, ironically I have first midwife appointment tomorrow so hopefully will have a scan to tell me either way, I'm totally gutted and feel really numb I'm hoping I'm wrong but I have a feeling it's not going to be good news


----------



## DecemberWait

Jellybe said:


> Thank you for your concern ladies unfortunately it didn't go to plan yesterday, went for scan at a private scanning clinic and was a external scan, she struggled to find anything then she found a gestation sac and fetal pole but couldn't see a heart beat, she adviced I get a internal scan done, she did say because I'm quite large ( she did put is nicely) that my fat may be obstructing view, but I think I know it's over sac and pole measured 7.5 weeks so I think maybe it died last week, ironically I have first midwife appointment tomorrow so hopefully will have a scan to tell me either way, I'm totally gutted and feel really numb I'm hoping I'm wrong but I have a feeling it's not going to be good news

I am so sorry. I really hope they can see more with the internal scan and that they detect a HB and baby measures right...sometimes abdominal scans aren't best this early on. Holding out hope for you that it will be OK when you get your internal done <3 big, big hugs <3


----------



## MrsRose168

Jellybe said:


> Thank you for your concern ladies unfortunately it didn't go to plan yesterday, went for scan at a private scanning clinic and was a external scan, she struggled to find anything then she found a gestation sac and fetal pole but couldn't see a heart beat, she adviced I get a internal scan done, she did say because I'm quite large ( she did put is nicely) that my fat may be obstructing view, but I think I know it's over sac and pole measured 7.5 weeks so I think maybe it died last week, ironically I have first midwife appointment tomorrow so hopefully will have a scan to tell me either way, I'm totally gutted and feel really numb I'm hoping I'm wrong but I have a feeling it's not going to be good news

I'm frustrated that they wouldn't give you a t/v ultrasound! I've read lots of stories about women getting bad news when they were given abdominal u/s too early and everything was really okay. Also, are you positive on your ovulation date? 

I really hope the midwife can clear up everything tomorrow. I've got my FX for you, hun. :hugs:


----------



## Jellybe

MrsRose168 said:


> Jellybe said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for your concern ladies unfortunately it didn't go to plan yesterday, went for scan at a private scanning clinic and was a external scan, she struggled to find anything then she found a gestation sac and fetal pole but couldn't see a heart beat, she adviced I get a internal scan done, she did say because I'm quite large ( she did put is nicely) that my fat may be obstructing view, but I think I know it's over sac and pole measured 7.5 weeks so I think maybe it died last week, ironically I have first midwife appointment tomorrow so hopefully will have a scan to tell me either way, I'm totally gutted and feel really numb I'm hoping I'm wrong but I have a feeling it's not going to be good news
> 
> I'm frustrated that they wouldn't give you a t/v ultrasound! I've read lots of stories about women getting bad news when they were given abdominal u/s too early and everything was really okay. Also, are you positive on your ovulation date?
> 
> I really hope the midwife can clear up everything tomorrow. I've got my FX for you, hun. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you yes I had ivf so I'm pretty sure on the dates


----------



## rose.

I'm so sorry Jelly, hoping for a miracle for you :hugs:


----------



## malia

Jellybe said:


> Thank you for your concern ladies unfortunately it didn't go to plan yesterday, went for scan at a private scanning clinic and was a external scan, she struggled to find anything then she found a gestation sac and fetal pole but couldn't see a heart beat, she adviced I get a internal scan done, she did say because I'm quite large ( she did put is nicely) that my fat may be obstructing view, but I think I know it's over sac and pole measured 7.5 weeks so I think maybe it died last week, ironically I have first midwife appointment tomorrow so hopefully will have a scan to tell me either way, I'm totally gutted and feel really numb I'm hoping I'm wrong but I have a feeling it's not going to be good news

FX for your midwife appointment. Hopefully all will be well with an internal scan x


----------



## TinyLynne

Sorry that you didn't get great news at your scan. I'm hoping that things really turn around tomorrow. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Jellybe said:


> Thank you for your concern ladies unfortunately it didn't go to plan yesterday, went for scan at a private scanning clinic and was a external scan, she struggled to find anything then she found a gestation sac and fetal pole but couldn't see a heart beat, she adviced I get a internal scan done, she did say because I'm quite large ( she did put is nicely) that my fat may be obstructing view, but I think I know it's over sac and pole measured 7.5 weeks so I think maybe it died last week, ironically I have first midwife appointment tomorrow so hopefully will have a scan to tell me either way, I'm totally gutted and feel really numb I'm hoping I'm wrong but I have a feeling it's not going to be good news

I'm sorry you're going through this. That sounds really stressful. It genuinely might just be too early for an external scan though so don't lose hope just yet. I really hope the appointment goes ok tomorrow x


----------



## stiletto_mom

Given official due date today. Please bump me down to December 8th! Thanks!


----------



## Loopy Laura

stiletto_mom said:


> Given official due date today. Please bump me down to December 8th! Thanks!

Done!


----------



## MUMOF5

Oh jellybe I pray you get good news tomorrow. Thinking of you xx


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Jellybe - so sorry you got worrisome news. I agree that 7.5 weeks is a little early for an abdominal scan. Hopefully your midwife will be able to give you a proper scan and provide better news tomorrow.


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Hey ladies, I'm in the same boat as many of you with absolutely no symptoms and it's starting to worry me. I had mild nausea between 4-5 weeks but nothing since. I didn't have many symptoms with my son either except for sore boobs, but I don't even have that this time. I'll be 7 weeks on Wednesday. My first scan is May 16th and it can't get here fast enough! 

I hope you ladies who are also having bad feelings get some reassurance soon. The first tri is sooo stressful!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Jellybe, I really hope you get good news. :hugs:

Joy, first tri is so stressful, isn't it? Can't wait to be out of it.

AFM, I threw up this morning. :( Right before I had to go to work, I just knew it was gonna happen. This is the first time this pregnancy, and I didn't throw up at all with DD. What's funny is that this morning, I was thinking my nausea was shockingly mild...then it came back and bit me in the butt. Hard. And I'm out of nausea meds. I just left a message with the OB. Hoping for a prescription and more samples.


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Oh no, Bubbles! I hope you feel better now. Sometimes it helps to just get it all out!


----------



## mom and ttc

Jellybee, what as their reason for a abdominal ultrasound ? And why didn't the doc switch to vaginal after the findings? Good luck tomorrow


----------



## Jellybe

mom and ttc said:


> Jellybee, what as their reason for a abdominal ultrasound ? And why didn't the doc switch to vaginal after the findings? Good luck tomorrow

It was just at a ultrasound baby scanning place they don't do internals it was supposed to be for price of mind that everything was OK wish I hadn't if had it now x


----------



## counting

I threw up so much today I had to come home from work. I hope the early hours of tomorrow I can slug through!


----------



## GraceER

Jellybe said:


> mom and ttc said:
> 
> 
> Jellybee, what as their reason for a abdominal ultrasound ? And why didn't the doc switch to vaginal after the findings? Good luck tomorrow
> 
> It was just at a ultrasound baby scanning place they don't do internals it was supposed to be for price of mind that everything was OK wish I hadn't if had it now xClick to expand...

Thinking of you Hun keep us updated xx


----------



## malia

counting said:


> I threw up so much today I had to come home from work. I hope the early hours of tomorrow I can slug through!

I'm off work today because I'm so dizzy and lightheaded. I keep falling over when I try to move. :sick:


----------



## Bubbles1088

So this kinda sucks. The wonderful smell of my DD that I've enjoyed for months is making me sick! :( It's her soap I think, since when I smell it in the bathroom it triggers a wave of nausea/gagging. When I get her in the mornings, she smells like the shampoo plus poop and pee and it takes everything in me not to barf. Even the smell without the diaper "additives" makes me ill. Ready for this sickness crap to end now! :(


----------



## TinyLynne

I'm sorry you feel like crud bubbles. Do you think changing her soap may help? 

There is a lady at work that like to drown herself in perfume. And even though I've been feeling fine, that smell and its intensity is too much. If I see her talking to someone in my cube, I won't go in it until she is gone! What is it with people? You would think she would have a hard time breathing with so much perfume in the air around her!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Tiny, I am considering changing to a lavender scented soap. We used that when she was very small and I loved the way that smelled, way more than the regular stuff. I'm going to try it out and see if it makes a difference. This super nose that I have right now is so unforgiving. 

Speaking of which, that perfume sounds so unpleasant, even without being pregnant I can't stand the smell of too much perfume. I'm so sorry you have to put up with that!


----------



## chrissytina

Bubbles sounds like a good idea. Lavender is so soothing.

Yesterday was the most tired I've been this pregnancy. I wouldn't even call it tired I would call it complete exhaustion. Laying down didn't even help at all. I felt like when I had mono! 

Today is better so far, hoping it stays like this. I don't know which is worse, the nausea or feeling that exhausted...:wacko:


----------



## BabyForIris

Totally with you all on the tiredness and feeling sick. I have so little energy these days and if I don't get a nap in I'm over tired. 

The nausea kicked in for me last week Friday. Thankfully I had a doctors appointment so he prescribed me Diclectin (I believe the name is different in the US) works amazing and I'm glad I got it. I take two in the evening and it keeps the nausea away the next day. I learnt the hard way I have to take it earlier than bed time though. It really makes you drowsy and I was having a hard time getting up on the mornings. 

Not sure if it's an option for anyone who's really having bad nausea. 

Jellybe I'm so sorry you've had such scary news. I hope having a new scan will get you some answers. Sending you lots of hugs and well wishes. 

AFM outside of being exhausted the only new thing is I have my first scan on Friday. I don't even know how to feel about it. I can decide if I'm excited or terrified. I guess I'll see how it goes when I get here. 

Only other thing is some spotting. At least I think it's spotting. It's really some brown tinged CM but I've had it on and off for the last 4 days. Anyone else have anything like that? I'm not having any pain or red bleeding so I can't figure out what it is. I have my first OB appointment on May 11th so I'll ask him then if it's still hanging around. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Loopy Laura

Sorry to hear people are struggling with nausea/sickness, exhaustion and bad smells! Just remember they are all good signs even though it is not pleasant. Bubbles, I hope changing the soap helps. 

I think spotting is normal as long as it's not bright red and not a lot or accompanied by pain. If it's around the time your period would have come it's quite common I've heard. 

AFM no symptoms here yet so am just waiting for my scan on Friday. I wish I had some symptoms!! Even my boobs aren't that sore whereas in my last pregnancy I remember they were. I'm hoping it's because I was still breastfeeding up to last week so maybe my boobs didn't need to do much this time. I don't know. I can't wait till Friday!


----------



## BabyForIris

Wow Loopy thank you. I just checked and AF would indeed have been here the last 4 days I've been having this brown tinged CM! 

I kinda feel better. I was starting to wonder if I had some kind of infection but had no symptoms. :haha:

My scans on Friday too. Let's hope they both go really well and that you stay symptom free. I didn't get any nausea until about week 7. Before that I felt totally normal even minimal boob pain.


----------



## Loopy Laura

BabyForIris said:


> Wow Loopy thank you. I just checked and AF would indeed have been here the last 4 days I've been having this brown tinged CM!
> 
> I kinda feel better. I was starting to wonder if I had some kind of infection but had no symptoms. :haha:
> 
> My scans on Friday too. Let's hope they both go really well and that you stay symptom free. I didn't get any nausea until about week 7. Before that I felt totally normal even minimal boob pain.

I hope they both go well too! Thank you on the symptom thing. It's ridiculous that I'm hoping to get nausea soon as I'll regret that!!


----------



## Jellybe

Hi ladies well I saw my midwife today and what a lovely lady she is so kind and helpful, she managed to get me a appointment at EPU for Thursday morning, she did say it was quite common not to see much at 8weeks especially from an external scan and for the "larger" lady so I'm staying hopeful, thank you to all of you xx


----------



## counting

Loopy Laura said:


> Sorry to hear people are struggling with nausea/sickness, exhaustion and bad smells! Just remember they are all good signs even though it is not pleasant. Bubbles, I hope changing the soap helps.
> 
> I think spotting is normal as long as it's not bright red and not a lot or accompanied by pain. If it's around the time your period would have come it's quite common I've heard.
> 
> AFM no symptoms here yet so am just waiting for my scan on Friday. I wish I had some symptoms!! Even my boobs aren't that sore whereas in my last pregnancy I remember they were. I'm hoping it's because I was still breastfeeding up to last week so maybe my boobs didn't need to do much this time. I don't know. I can't wait till Friday!

I'm breastfeeding my 13 month old, and I can tell you, at least for me the breast pain is way different during breastfeeding. It is sore when they latch, like they latched really horribly or are chewing, but the general pain isn't there. My breasts also didn't get larger. I also breastfed my oldest until I was 8.5 months pregnant with my second. I'm guessing the lack of breast pain is because you nursed until so recently.


----------



## TinyLynne

Glad you had a better experience today Jellybe, I've been thing of you all day! I hope you get some answers Thursday morning! 

It could also be placenta placement, mine is anterior, so the tech last week had a hard time getting a good look too. 

Still praying all is good with your little one!


----------



## Loopy Laura

counting said:



> Loopy Laura said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear people are struggling with nausea/sickness, exhaustion and bad smells! Just remember they are all good signs even though it is not pleasant. Bubbles, I hope changing the soap helps.
> 
> I think spotting is normal as long as it's not bright red and not a lot or accompanied by pain. If it's around the time your period would have come it's quite common I've heard.
> 
> AFM no symptoms here yet so am just waiting for my scan on Friday. I wish I had some symptoms!! Even my boobs aren't that sore whereas in my last pregnancy I remember they were. I'm hoping it's because I was still breastfeeding up to last week so maybe my boobs didn't need to do much this time. I don't know. I can't wait till Friday!
> 
> I'm breastfeeding my 13 month old, and I can tell you, at least for me the breast pain is way different during breastfeeding. It is sore when they latch, like they latched really horribly or are chewing, but the general pain isn't there. My breasts also didn't get larger. I also breastfed my oldest until I was 8.5 months pregnant with my second. I'm guessing the lack of breast pain is because you nursed until so recently.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you - this is reassuring! You're amazing continuing when pregnant! To be honest my 19 month old didn't seem too bothered anymore so I decided to quit as pregnancy is enough for me! But I think she was ready anyway.Click to expand...


----------



## Loopy Laura

Jellybe - I hope the scan on Thursday goes well. I'm keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Jellybee, so glad you got positive news from your midwife. I hope everything goes well and you're able to see your little bean at your next appointment.

For the mamas who are still breastfeeding, how is your supply doing now that you're pregnant. I'm still BFing my 10.5 month old and my supply has gone down so much that last few weeks. I really wanted to get to one year before I weaned but I don't know if it's going to happen without supplementing. I feel so bad for my little guy and guilty about not being able to produce as much as he's used to. He gets so frustrated when my boobs empty so quickly and it breaks my heart! Does anyone have tips on how to help boost your supply during pregnancy?


----------



## Loopy Laura

JoyofMyLife said:


> Jellybee, so glad you got positive news from your midwife. I hope everything goes well and you're able to see your little bean at your next appointment.
> 
> For the mamas who are still breastfeeding, how is your supply doing now that you're pregnant. I'm still BFing my 10.5 month old and my supply has gone down so much that last few weeks. I really wanted to get to one year before I weaned but I don't know if it's going to happen without supplementing. I feel so bad for my little guy and guilty about not being able to produce as much as he's used to. He gets so frustrated when my boobs empty so quickly and it breaks my heart! Does anyone have tips on how to help boost your supply during pregnancy?

Sorry I don't have any advice as I've just stopped breastfeeding last week but I just wanted to say don't feel guilty!! Hope someone can help but if you have to supplement you shouldn't feel bad at all x


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Thank you Loopy! I appreciate your encouraging words. And I just want to clarify that I don't think supplementing is bad, we just made it so far with BFing (much further than I planned) so it's really hard to have this happen now when we're so close to the one year mark. Plus I planned on switching him to regular milk at one so I feel like it would be a lot for his tummy to go on formula for a month and then cows milk right after.


----------



## chrissytina

Everyone please be aware if you live in USA or Canada, the FDA is recalling a TON of frozen fruits and Veggies for Listeria which is very dangerous for pregnant women's babies. Check the list here: https://www.fda.gov/Safety/Recalls/ucm498841.htm


----------



## counting

JoyofMyLife said:


> Jellybee, so glad you got positive news from your midwife. I hope everything goes well and you're able to see your little bean at your next appointment.
> 
> For the mamas who are still breastfeeding, how is your supply doing now that you're pregnant. I'm still BFing my 10.5 month old and my supply has gone down so much that last few weeks. I really wanted to get to one year before I weaned but I don't know if it's going to happen without supplementing. I feel so bad for my little guy and guilty about not being able to produce as much as he's used to. He gets so frustrated when my boobs empty so quickly and it breaks my heart! Does anyone have tips on how to help boost your supply during pregnancy?

My supply has dropped quite a bit- I pump at work. I went back to work March 20th, I got pregnant on March 17th. When I first went back I was pumping about 10-12oz for a full day shift, 6+oz for a half day. Now I struggle to pump 5-6oz a full day, 1.5-2.5oz for a half day. He's older and more curious, but he still likes nursing for comfort and nutrition a few times a day. 

When I nursed through my last pregnancy, my oldest self weaned a while after my milk totally dried up in the third trimester, and he was 19.5 months. My milk really dried up at about 16 weeks at that point, and it was only basically colostrum by about 20.

My currently nursing boy, he has a growth condition and is extremely small for his age, so I kind of hope I can keep him nursing through this pregnancy and tandem once the new baby is born. But if he self weans, I suppose he will have been ready.


----------



## Loopy Laura

JoyofMyLife said:


> Thank you Loopy! I appreciate your encouraging words. And I just want to clarify that I don't think supplementing is bad, we just made it so far with BFing (much further than I planned) so it's really hard to have this happen now when we're so close to the one year mark. Plus I planned on switching him to regular milk at one so I feel like it would be a lot for his tummy to go on formula for a month and then cows milk right after.

I totally understand the disappointment when you planned to do something and those plans look like they might have to change when it's out of your control. I hope you manage to find a solution, I just wanted to make sure you knew you're a great mummy anyway no matter what happens :)


----------



## counting

JoyofMyLife said:


> Thank you Loopy! I appreciate your encouraging words. And I just want to clarify that I don't think supplementing is bad, we just made it so far with BFing (much further than I planned) so it's really hard to have this happen now when we're so close to the one year mark. Plus I planned on switching him to regular milk at one so I feel like it would be a lot for his tummy to go on formula for a month and then cows milk right after.

Since you are so close to the year mark, you can always continue nursing and offer the occasional cup of milk. That's a way gentler transition, and I bet he is still getting loads of nutrition from BM even if it is less


----------



## MUMOF5

Posted my "announcement" today, seeing as most people started guessing already due to my little bump &#128521;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## malia

MUMOF5 said:


> Posted my "announcement" today, seeing as most people started guessing already due to my little bump &#128521;

You look lovely!


----------



## MrsRose168

MUMOF5 said:


> Posted my "announcement" today, seeing as most people started guessing already due to my little bump &#128521;

So cute!


----------



## TinyLynne

Beautiful announcement!


----------



## rose.

Cute announcement :)


----------



## Bubbles1088

Love the announcement! Your shirt. XD 

We are planning on announcing at the end of the month as long as I check out ok on the 24th. I have a super cute idea and I really hope we get to use it!


----------



## counting

I'm on the fence about announcing on Sunday, mother's day. I'll be 9w3d. I've seen baby at 8w1d with a great heartbeat which is a really positive sign- but I'm torn between wanting to wait until we pass first tri and know everything is OK, and wanting to announce now so we can celebrate and appreciate this baby no matter what.


----------



## TinyLynne

I'm in the same boat counting, I have been thinking about telling our moms on Sunday when they are up, but then think maybe wait a little longer. I don't know. I don't know if I will feel better by getting it off of my chest or if it will make me worry more.


----------



## malia

Bubbles1088 said:


> Love the announcement! Your shirt. XD
> 
> We are planning on announcing at the end of the month as long as I check out ok on the 24th. I have a super cute idea and I really hope we get to use it!

I'm planning for the end of the month too, hoping my 12 week nhs scan is before then. I have no cute ideas! I plan to do something very boring like upload a picture of my grumpy-faced dog with the scan picture.


----------



## DecemberWait

I just can't shake this feeling that I'm going to miscarry. I'm 7w5d today and every other day I have RED spotting. The doctors can't explain it. After my vaginal ultrasound I was gushing red blood down my legs. They said "it's unexplained bleeding." Really? I never had so much as a red drop of blood with my daughter. I've had 4 losses though and I really feel like something is wrong. They won't schedule me for another U/S because my spotting "isn't a concern." :( I just feel like I am zero percent attached to this pregnancy right now. Had lots of red blood when I wiped today, and as usual it went away. WTF gives? Sorry just needed to have a vent because I feel like they are dismissing a potentially serious issue.


----------



## counting

DecemberWait said:


> I just can't shake this feeling that I'm going to miscarry. I'm 7w5d today and every other day I have RED spotting. The doctors can't explain it. After my vaginal ultrasound I was gushing red blood down my legs. They said "it's unexplained bleeding." Really? I never had so much as a red drop of blood with my daughter. I've had 4 losses though and I really feel like something is wrong. They won't schedule me for another U/S because my spotting "isn't a concern." :( I just feel like I am zero percent attached to this pregnancy right now. Had lots of red blood when I wiped today, and as usual it went away. WTF gives? Sorry just needed to have a vent because I feel like they are dismissing a potentially serious issue.

I've bled red with every pregnancy, but each time I've been told a different reason, but I've got two healthy boys from pregnancies that bled red, and hopefully this baby will make #3.

First pregnancy: polyp
Second pregnancy: subchorionic hemorrhage
Third pregnancy: miscarriage
Forth pregnancy: cervix is irritated and damaged

With my first, the reason wasnt diagnosed until after I had given birth. Sometimes they really just can't find a reason. Doctor after doctor has told me:
The truth is, not being able to see a reason is often a much better situation than being able to see a reason. Because those situations that you can see why, are often much more serious.


----------



## TinyLynne

I can't believe they are calling it no concern when they don't even know what is causing it! I'd be so frustrated! Is there anywhere else you can go December?


----------



## rose.

December I am sure all will turn out ok :hugs: frustrating and worrying as it is, I agree with counting - no reason is much better than a bad reason.


----------



## DecemberWait

counting said:


> DecemberWait said:
> 
> 
> I just can't shake this feeling that I'm going to miscarry. I'm 7w5d today and every other day I have RED spotting. The doctors can't explain it. After my vaginal ultrasound I was gushing red blood down my legs. They said "it's unexplained bleeding." Really? I never had so much as a red drop of blood with my daughter. I've had 4 losses though and I really feel like something is wrong. They won't schedule me for another U/S because my spotting "isn't a concern." :( I just feel like I am zero percent attached to this pregnancy right now. Had lots of red blood when I wiped today, and as usual it went away. WTF gives? Sorry just needed to have a vent because I feel like they are dismissing a potentially serious issue.
> 
> I've bled red with every pregnancy, but each time I've been told a different reason, but I've got two healthy boys from pregnancies that bled red, and hopefully this baby will make #3.
> 
> First pregnancy: polyp
> Second pregnancy: subchorionic hemorrhage
> Third pregnancy: miscarriage
> Forth pregnancy: cervix is irritated and damaged
> 
> With my first, the reason wasnt diagnosed until after I had given birth. Sometimes they really just can't find a reason. Doctor after doctor has told me:
> The truth is, not being able to see a reason is often a much better situation than being able to see a reason. Because those situations that you can see why, are often much more serious.Click to expand...

The tech checked several times for any cause and didn't see anything. I really hope it has something to do with my cervix and that it isn't serious. How would they be able to tell? Internal exam by an OB??


----------



## GraceER

I'm sorry to hear some of you are still stuck in limbo, I hope you get some answers soon December and Jellybe I've been thinking of you all day. It's my birthday which means I had my scan today! I was so so nervous but everything is looking perfect. Baby's measuring at 7+6 with a HR of 160, 1.5cm &#128525;. My bladder wasn't totally full so we didn't get the best images but I'm happy with what we got. They said the dates aren't 100% this early so I should stick with what I think until the proper NHS scan in a few weeks.

We had afternoon tea at a lovely vintage tea room afterwards to celebrate and then when we got home we called our families to tell them the news &#128556;. They're so excited!! I feel much more confident in this pregnancy now. Like this is meant to be &#128525;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## rose.

Congratulations Grace that's lovely :)


----------



## Jezika

Congrats Grace and happy birthday! It's my BFF's bday too :)

BabyForIris - I've been having brown discharge too. I feel like it started being discoloured just before my first u/s at 7 weeks and it's been on and off since when I wipe after the toilet. Sometimes there is nothing, but most day there is SOMETHING at some point in the day. On Sunday there was a huge gloop of quite dark brown mucus. Mostly it's just smaller amounts and light brown. 2-3 times there's been a tiny bit of fresh blood mixed in. My doc didn't seem to concerned as there was no cramping and only a tiny amount of this weird discharge/bleeding (I don't need pantyliners), but that was a week ago and before the big blob came. I really don't know what to think. There are many stories where ongoing brown discharge ended in MC and many stories where everything was fine. I have another appt on Monday but I reckon she will make me wait till my 12 week scan.

December - like you, I just cannot seem to be getting emotionally attached to this pregnancy. I won't let myself till the end of the third trimester. I hope all is well with you. At least you have reassurance that despite appearances, all seems fine.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Lovely scan pic, MrsRose! Glad all is well! 

AFM, tonight, I am pondering if food will ever taste the same again as I pick croutons, cheese, meat and tomatoes from my salad because that's all I can bear to eat from it. :haha:


----------



## BabyForIris

Jezika today u don't seem to have any brown spotting. It's so weird. But I seriously can't stress about it so much there's too much to stress about and I'll just drive myself crazy. There's nothing to do but wait and pray things are ok. 

And I'm right there with you all about the attachment. To be honest my hubby is way more attached than I am. Maybe it's because 1/2 the time I feel totally normal and the other 1/2 I'm tired and feel slightly sick do I have no time to think or feel much about it all. 

Hubby keeps telling me that maybe at the scan it will finally click for me but I'm not so sure.


----------



## counting

I'm 9 weeks today! I can't believe it. Am I really going to get to hold this baby?!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Happy 9 weeks, counting!!! :) :)


----------



## Jellybe

Hi ladies just to let you know that internal scan today confirmed baby died at 8 weeks so ow need to decide weather to let it happen naturally or have D&C


----------



## MrsRose168

Jellybe said:


> Hi ladies just to let you know that internal scan today confirmed baby died at 8 weeks so ow need to decide weather to let it happen naturally or have D&C

Oh Jellybe, I am so so sorry. I was really hoping you would get good news today. Sending lots of hugs your way. :hugs:


----------



## MrsRose168

DecemberWait said:


> I just can't shake this feeling that I'm going to miscarry. I'm 7w5d today and every other day I have RED spotting. The doctors can't explain it. After my vaginal ultrasound I was gushing red blood down my legs. They said "it's unexplained bleeding." Really? I never had so much as a red drop of blood with my daughter. I've had 4 losses though and I really feel like something is wrong. They won't schedule me for another U/S because my spotting "isn't a concern." :( I just feel like I am zero percent attached to this pregnancy right now. Had lots of red blood when I wiped today, and as usual it went away. WTF gives? Sorry just needed to have a vent because I feel like they are dismissing a potentially serious issue.

Did they say anything about a sensitive cervix? Bleeding after your t/v ultrasound makes me think it's related to your cervix, though obviously I'm no expert. When is your next appointment?


----------



## GraceER

Jellybe said:


> Hi ladies just to let you know that internal scan today confirmed baby died at 8 weeks so ow need to decide weather to let it happen naturally or have D&C

Oh Jellybe I'm so so sorry, it just isn't fair. Please take care of yourself however you decide to move forward, there's no right decision. Huge hugs xxx


----------



## TinyLynne

I'm so sorry Jellybe. This was not the news any of us wanted to hear. Decide to do whatever is best for you and take all of the time you need to grieve. My thoughts and prayers are with you and DH right now. 

Again, I am so so sorry.


----------



## counting

I'm so sorry jellybe.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Oh Jellybe, I'm so sorry. :(


----------



## Jellybe

Thank you ladies I will be leaving this group now thank you for all your support good luck to all of you x


----------



## DecemberWait

Jellybe said:


> Hi ladies just to let you know that internal scan today confirmed baby died at 8 weeks so ow need to decide weather to let it happen naturally or have D&C

I am so, so sorry. Please take care of yourself <3 This really is the worst news...big, big hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## DecemberWait

MrsRose168 said:


> DecemberWait said:
> 
> 
> I just can't shake this feeling that I'm going to miscarry. I'm 7w5d today and every other day I have RED spotting. The doctors can't explain it. After my vaginal ultrasound I was gushing red blood down my legs. They said "it's unexplained bleeding." Really? I never had so much as a red drop of blood with my daughter. I've had 4 losses though and I really feel like something is wrong. They won't schedule me for another U/S because my spotting "isn't a concern." :( I just feel like I am zero percent attached to this pregnancy right now. Had lots of red blood when I wiped today, and as usual it went away. WTF gives? Sorry just needed to have a vent because I feel like they are dismissing a potentially serious issue.
> 
> Did they say anything about a sensitive cervix? Bleeding after your t/v ultrasound makes me think it's related to your cervix, though obviously I'm no expert. When is your next appointment?Click to expand...

My next appt is May 19th. It was supposed to be the 10th but my US had me measuring nearly 2 weeks less than my EDD by my LMP so we rescheduled in hopes that we will be able to hear the HB via doppler (typically easier at 10 weeks than 8.5 weeks).


----------



## Loopy Laura

Jellybe I'm so so sorry. I wish you received better news. Xx


----------



## Bubbles1088

Just had to have DH pull over so I could vomit on the sidewalk. So embarrassing! :(


----------



## chrissytina

Jellybe I'm so sorry to hear that. :nope: I hope you and your husband take some time and let yourselves grieve in whatever way you need to. :hugs:

Bubbles that sucks about throwing up in the car. I always carry a plastic bag in my purse for that very reason!

I've gone two days in a row without throwing up it's like a miracle ! I'm still nauseous all the time, but I was getting sick of the throwing up and my throat hurt from it, so it's been a nice break. :happydance:


----------



## rose.

I'm so sorry Jelly :( :(


----------



## JoyofMyLife

I'm so sorry jellybe! I pray that you will get your rainbow baby soon!


----------



## Loopy Laura

I had my 6 week scan today. I saw the heartbeat and all looked fine although it's only measuring at 3mm so she said I was a bit behind 6 weeks. She didn't seem worried but of course now i can't stop thinking about that! Glad I saw the heartbeat though and she said it was a viable pregnancy. Fingers crossed!


----------



## rose.

Congratulations Laura :) I am sure it's nothing to worry about - probably just implanted a bit later than average!


----------



## MrsRose168

Loopy Laura said:


> I had my 6 week scan today. I saw the heartbeat and all looked fine although it's only measuring at 3mm so she said I was a bit behind 6 weeks. She didn't seem worried but of course now i can't stop thinking about that! Glad I saw the heartbeat though and she said it was a viable pregnancy. Fingers crossed!

I'm sure everything is fine. It's so wonderful to see that little heartbeat!

Afm, 10 weeks today and going to have blood work done to check for abnormalities as well as the gender. I'm hoping we'll get the results back in a week.


----------



## MUMOF5

MrsRose168 said:


> Loopy Laura said:
> 
> 
> I had my 6 week scan today. I saw the heartbeat and all looked fine although it's only measuring at 3mm so she said I was a bit behind 6 weeks. She didn't seem worried but of course now i can't stop thinking about that! Glad I saw the heartbeat though and she said it was a viable pregnancy. Fingers crossed!
> 
> I'm sure everything is fine. It's so wonderful to see that little heartbeat!
> 
> Afm, 10 weeks today and going to have blood work done to check for abnormalities as well as the gender. I'm hoping we'll get the results back in a week.Click to expand...

That's so exciting! Will u share with us? X


----------



## Loopy Laura

MrsRose168 said:


> Loopy Laura said:
> 
> 
> I had my 6 week scan today. I saw the heartbeat and all looked fine although it's only measuring at 3mm so she said I was a bit behind 6 weeks. She didn't seem worried but of course now i can't stop thinking about that! Glad I saw the heartbeat though and she said it was a viable pregnancy. Fingers crossed!
> 
> I'm sure everything is fine. It's so wonderful to see that little heartbeat!
> 
> Afm, 10 weeks today and going to have blood work done to check for abnormalities as well as the gender. I'm hoping we'll get the results back in a week.Click to expand...

I hope it all goes well! That is very exciting you might know the gender soon!


----------



## MrsRose168

MUMOF5 said:


> MrsRose168 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loopy Laura said:
> 
> 
> I had my 6 week scan today. I saw the heartbeat and all looked fine although it's only measuring at 3mm so she said I was a bit behind 6 weeks. She didn't seem worried but of course now i can't stop thinking about that! Glad I saw the heartbeat though and she said it was a viable pregnancy. Fingers crossed!
> 
> I'm sure everything is fine. It's so wonderful to see that little heartbeat!
> 
> Afm, 10 weeks today and going to have blood work done to check for abnormalities as well as the gender. I'm hoping we'll get the results back in a week.Click to expand...
> 
> That's so exciting! Will u share with us? XClick to expand...

Yes, definitely!


----------



## BabyForIris

Jellybe so sorry hun. Good luck in the future. :hugs:

AFM ...had my dating scan today. Baby measuring right on track at 8W3D (2.08cm) and a heartbeat of 167. :cloud9: Due date remains the same.

Here's our little bean.


----------



## Loopy Laura

BabyForIris said:


> Jellybe so sorry hun. Good luck in the future. :hugs:
> 
> AFM ...had my dating scan today. Baby measuring right on track at 8W3D (2.08cm) and a heartbeat of 167. :cloud9: Due date remains the same.
> 
> Here's our little bean.
> 
> View attachment 944074

Congrats! Glad all went well! Great picture!


----------



## MrsRose168

BabyForIris said:


> Jellybe so sorry hun. Good luck in the future. :hugs:
> 
> AFM ...had my dating scan today. Baby measuring right on track at 8W3D (2.08cm) and a heartbeat of 167. :cloud9: Due date remains the same.
> 
> Here's our little bean.
> 
> View attachment 944074

Yay, congrats!!


----------



## Loopy Laura

My Hayfever is pretty bad at the moment. I can't remember from last time if there are any medications I can take? I really don't know how I'm going to make it through the summer! I'm trying natural nasal sprays but they're just not working.


----------



## rose.

Congratulations iris :)

I have been suffering a bit too Laura. Strangely in my last pregnancy I didn't suffer at all, nor while breastfeeding. Will be interesting to see this time whether pregnancy helps to relieve my hay fever.

I am so exhausted today. Having an early night!


----------



## hilslo

Loopy Laura said:


> I had my 6 week scan today. I saw the heartbeat and all looked fine although it's only measuring at 3mm so she said I was a bit behind 6 weeks. She didn't seem worried but of course now i can't stop thinking about that! Glad I saw the heartbeat though and she said it was a viable pregnancy. Fingers crossed!

Looplaura - at my 6 week scan I was a couple of days behind where I thought I should be too. a scan a couple of weeks later bubs measured on track. At this stage they're so small that half a mm makes such a difference so if they're not perfectly straight it can appear that they're a bit behind. Also remember that even if you know when you ovulated, fertilisation can take a day or two! 
If you saw a heartbeat and the sonographer didn't seem concerned then I'm sure bubs is hunky dory.

I know it's easier said than done but please don't worry! &#128522;


----------



## hilslo

Babyforiris - fab scan photo!!!

MrsRose - what type of blood work are you getting done to determine if there are any abnormalities? I'm such a worrier that if it's non-invasive I'd be interested in getting them done too!

A friend has recently discovered at their 20 week scan that their baby's brain hadn't developed properly and so wouldn't survive. I'm absolutely devastated for them and now completely paranoid! I know such instances are thankfully very rare but it still terrifies me! I'm half dreading my 12 week scan as I've still got spotting (over 2 weeks now!) spa bit paranoid about another mmc.

I hate 1st trimester - it goes so slowly and has me terrified of something going wrong everyday! Roll on 2nd tri!!!


----------



## MrsRose168

hilslo said:


> Babyforiris - fab scan photo!!!
> 
> MrsRose - what type of blood work are you getting done to determine if there are any abnormalities? I'm such a worrier that if it's non-invasive I'd be interested in getting them done too!
> 
> A friend has recently discovered at their 20 week scan that their baby's brain hadn't developed properly and so wouldn't survive. I'm absolutely devastated for them and now completely paranoid! I know such instances are thankfully very rare but it still terrifies me! I'm half dreading my 12 week scan as I've still got spotting (over 2 weeks now!) spa bit paranoid about another mmc.
> 
> I hate 1st trimester - it goes so slowly and has me terrified of something going wrong everyday! Roll on 2nd tri!!!

I'm doing the Panorama test. It doesn't test for everything...I'm sure if you google you can see what all is tested. I'm so sorry to hear about your friend's baby--I just can't even imagine.


----------



## counting

I'm still spotting and very paranoid about my little bub, even though I've seen a great heartbeat and a perfect little baby 8 days ago. It's hard not to worry. I'm hoping I'm going to get a date for my 12w scan soon. It's a high risk/specialist scan, and I'll be able to purchase pictures :) where I live you don't get pictures unless you are high risk (because you get an ultrasound in a different place than you would otherwise) and pay for them. I'm just hoping I see a healthy baby and everything is OK. This baby couldn't be more wanted and loved.


----------



## counting

So I think we are announcing tomorrow. I'm scared but excited. I'll be 9.5 weeks.


----------



## MUMOF5

counting said:


> So I think we are announcing tomorrow. I'm scared but excited. I'll be 9.5 weeks.

Ahh it's exciting, makes it seem so real &#128512; X


----------



## Jezika

Hilslo & counting - I'm with ya on the spotting. Had it for 2.5 weeks now, though mostly only brown with bit of pink once or twice. Hope it's starting to go away now. Am petrified of 12-week scan in roughly two weeks, even if 8-week scan was fine. FX for all of us.

BabyForIris - lovely scan!


----------



## rose.

That's exciting Counting! I am so excited to be able to announce. Especially as I'm feeling so crappy at the moment it will be good to be able to explain. 

First scan in 2 days!! Excited and nervous. Hoping it all goes well


----------



## counting

Yes- good to announce I think. I'm so attached to this baby, and they are so wanted. If at this point something went wrong, I couldn't just pretend to the world that they never happened. I want to share the joy and excitement, even if I am scared.

Also don't judge me guys! I got a call that I'm scheduled for an ultrasound on may 20th. I'm pretty sure that was accidental, and a result of two different doctors booking me for dating scans.... That being said... Myself and dh are going to go anyway instead of cancelling. Because it'll be nice to see our baby again, even if we should be having a high risk scan 1-2 weeks later. Wwyd?


----------



## Jezika

Counting - I'd totes keep the appts.


----------



## malia

counting said:


> Yes- good to announce I think. I'm so attached to this baby, and they are so wanted. If at this point something went wrong, I couldn't just pretend to the world that they never happened. I want to share the joy and excitement, even if I am scared.
> 
> Also don't judge me guys! I got a call that I'm scheduled for an ultrasound on may 20th. I'm pretty sure that was accidental, and a result of two different doctors booking me for dating scans.... That being said... Myself and dh are going to go anyway instead of cancelling. Because it'll be nice to see our baby again, even if we should be having a high risk scan 1-2 weeks later. Wwyd?

I'd do the exact same!


----------



## rose.

Me too! If they're offering them to you, why not? :)


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Happy Mother's Day ladies! I hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Counting I would do that too! I don't see any harm!

Hope everyone's Mother's Day was great! I had to work, but after work we went out to eat at one of my favorite places, and DH put Ashlyn to bed while I just bummed around doing nothing. It was so nice!


----------



## rose.

Just had my scan - measuring perfectly for dates and HB was nice and strong :cloud9:
I'm off on holiday shortly so might not be around for a couple of weeks, will catch up when I'm back!


----------



## hilslo

Great news Rose! I bet you'll be on cloud 9 for your holiday!!


----------



## rose.

Thank you! Yes so nice to be able to go and not worry :)


----------



## Jrepp

I have gotten so far behind. I am constantly sick and its really hard to try to take care of my 9 month old at the same time. I was given a zofran pump which seems to be helping some, but I'm still not able to keep much down.


----------



## chrissytina

Jrepp - sorry to hear that :( I have horrible MS too and was put on Zofran (pill not pump). Mine has gotten a little more tolerable and I've put some weight back on. 

Hope yours gets better soon too. :hugs:

I see you already have a baby, I was wondering if you had severe MS with her too? Or is this time around worse/better?


----------



## Loopy Laura

Congrats rose on your scan! Enjoy your holiday! 

For those having morning sickness I hope you get some relief soon.


----------



## Bubbles1088

rose-Great news on the scan! Enjoy your holiday! :)

Jrepp-Ugh I'm sorry you're so sick. I thought mine was pretty bad but yours takes the cake. I hope it ends for you soon!


----------



## MUMOF5

My morning sickness has pretty much gone now, it was on and off all day everyday but the last 5 days or so it seems to have almost gone &#128077;&#127995; (this makes me think it might be a boy as my nausea with my daughters lasted quite a bit longer). Still got the tiredness and afternoon naps are now pretty much standard &#128564;, hope your sickness improves ladies.


----------



## Bubbles1088

MUMOF5 said:


> My morning sickness has pretty much gone now, it was on and off all day everyday but the last 5 days or so it seems to have almost gone &#128077;&#127995; (this makes me think it might be a boy as my nausea with my daughters lasted quite a bit longer). Still got the tiredness and afternoon naps are now pretty much standard &#128564;, hope your sickness improves ladies.

Ahhh lucky! With DD mine started to ease up at about 9.5 weeks. It got better and better until about 12 weeks when I was finally nausea free. 

It is interesting that you believe it's a boy based on shorter morning sickness...I didn't have it nearly this bad with DD so I think it must be a boy! XD


----------



## counting

I can't judge anything by my morning sickness. I had HG with my oldest, who is a boy. Then I had almost nothing with my second, didn't throw up, also a boy. This baby I've been somewhere in between. Probably also a boy, haha, I'm really good at making boys.


----------



## scoobydrlp

Hi all, lovely to hear of the good scan results! I still have 2 weeks until mine :/ I would feel so much better if I could just see the little bean!

Sorry for those with morning sickness. I had it horribly with my first, but only fleeting nausea here and there so far this time. My major symptom is exhaustion, it's awful. I work in a daycare in the infant room, and I have to keep up with 15 babies all day. By 3pm I have no energy left at all.


----------



## Caitrin

I've been dealing with a lot of aversion to eating, not nausea really...it's weird. I know I should eat dinner right now but I'm kind of...meh About it. I'm not feeling very connected to this baby either. Though that could be a result of all the stress. Currently I don't have insurance...waiting on medicaid. And very uncertain of hours with my new job. Ugggh bad timing.


----------



## Loopy Laura

My nausea has started. I escaped nausea and morning sickness entirely in my first pregnancy. I guess it's my time to get it now! I remember being disappointed I didn't get it last time as I worried for the whole first trimester so I guess I have to look on the positive side this time. Seriously though, how do you work and look after a toddler when you feel like this?! I just want to lie down!


----------



## Loopy Laura

scoobydrlp said:


> Hi all, lovely to hear of the good scan results! I still have 2 weeks until mine :/ I would feel so much better if I could just see the little bean!
> 
> Sorry for those with morning sickness. I had it horribly with my first, but only fleeting nausea here and there so far this time. My major symptom is exhaustion, it's awful. I work in a daycare in the infant room, and I have to keep up with 15 babies all day. By 3pm I have no energy left at all.

Wow I'd find that hard without adding pregnancy exhaustion in! Hope it passes soon!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Caitrin said:


> I've been dealing with a lot of aversion to eating, not nausea really...it's weird. I know I should eat dinner right now but I'm kind of...meh About it. I'm not feeling very connected to this baby either. Though that could be a result of all the stress. Currently I don't have insurance...waiting on medicaid. And very uncertain of hours with my new job. Ugggh bad timing.

This was me last pregnancy; I was averted to so many foods. The nausea wasn't bad though, I just didn't feel like I could eat anything.

And I'm sure the connection will come. Stress can really mess with you, and so can not having insurance. The insurance system is so messed up here. :(


----------



## malia

Just got the letter for my nhs scan on the 24th! So excited!!


----------



## MUMOF5

malia said:


> Just got the letter for my nhs scan on the 24th! So excited!!

I've got mine on 24th too &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## chrissytina

Hi everyone. Just got back from the first official doctor appt. I guess they made a calculation error and my due date is actually Dec 4th, not the 1st. Doctor said that will not change again. 

I heard the heartbeat and it was nice and strong! Ultrasound scheduled for two weeks from yesterday. :happydance:


----------



## Loopy Laura

chrissytina said:


> Hi everyone. Just got back from the first official doctor appt. I guess they made a calculation error and my due date is actually Dec 4th, not the 1st. Doctor said that will not change again.
> 
> I heard the heartbeat and it was nice and strong! Ultrasound scheduled for two weeks from yesterday. :happydance:

Glad all went well! I've updated your due date.


----------



## malia

MUMOF5 said:


> malia said:
> 
> 
> Just got the letter for my nhs scan on the 24th! So excited!!
> 
> I've got mine on 24th too &#128077;&#127995;Click to expand...

Woo!!! Good luck.

Happy to see so many scans going well. I'm sorry to all the ladies suffering with MS. I have escaped that so far, but have horrible vertigo instead :(


----------



## Bubbles1088

chrissytina said:


> Hi everyone. Just got back from the first official doctor appt. I guess they made a calculation error and my due date is actually Dec 4th, not the 1st. Doctor said that will not change again.
> 
> I heard the heartbeat and it was nice and strong! Ultrasound scheduled for two weeks from yesterday. :happydance:

Yay!!! Hearing that heartbeat for the first time...:cloud9:


----------



## Jezika

Caitrin - I feel similar, both re: appetite and connection. It's been a bit better over the past couple of weeks, but I'm often just not hungry and the thought of most foods makes me feel disgusted (except fruit). I have to make myself eat and usually it's okay once I start. As for the connection with the bean, I have zero at the moment, and I think that's mostly to do with not wanting to attach till I know the ongoing brown spotting didn't mean something was wrong.

Congrats on scan and good luck for upcoming ones. My 12-week one should be 20th, 23rd or 24th.


----------



## counting

I'm incredibly attached to this baby, which makes me really scared.


----------



## mom and ttc

Haven't been on here a lot. This pregnancy has been a little rough and I am only 8 weeks. Had my 6 week scan and then started bleeding last Friday and had a scan and baby is doing great. 
Also I have horrible all day sickness and have lost 15 lbs so far. Anyone else loosing weight? So far I can't complain about weight loss since I started heavier with this baby. But last time I last 18lbs and was in the hospital bc of it.


----------



## counting

I don't think I'm losing weight, but with my first two I lost about 12lbs. But ended up gaining so much by the end.


----------



## Jezika

Aww sorry to hear that mom & ttc. It's good that the post-bleed scan was all fine, though. Some women are definitely bleeders. As for the sickness, can you get some meds for it? I was prescribed diclectin (called something different in US?) and take it on an as-needed basis - it works great.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Jez- Yes in the US it's called Diclegis. It has kept me from puking every single day. It is a lifesaver!


----------



## chrissytina

mom and ttc - 15 lbs seems like a lot for 8 weeks even if you were heavier to start with. Have you talked to your doctor? They can give you some medicine. Hope it's starts to ease up soon!


----------



## greats

Hi ladies! May I cautiously join you? I found out yesterday that we are unexpectedly pregnant with baby #3! Based on my last real period I am 7 weeks today and due Dec 29th... I had some really light spotting mid-April that I marked down as a light period, but based on how dark my bfp was last night I am assuming that spotting was implantation bleeding.

No symptoms at all except for occasional cramping and becoming nauseous after eating pizza last night... had no idea I was pregnant!


----------



## Loopy Laura

greats said:


> Hi ladies! May I cautiously join you? I found out yesterday that we are unexpectedly pregnant with baby #3! Based on my last real period I am 7 weeks today and due Dec 29th... I had some really light spotting mid-April that I marked down as a light period, but based on how dark my bfp was last night I am assuming that spotting was implantation bleeding.
> 
> No symptoms at all except for occasional cramping and becoming nauseous after eating pizza last night... had no idea I was pregnant!

Congratulations and welcome! I've added you to the front page. That's great that you only just found out - the first trimester goes so slow and now you're already half way there :)


----------



## Bubbles1088

Welcome greats! Didn't you just have a baby in August? I remember seeing you around the boards then. :)


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Welcome greats! Congratulations on your BFP!


----------



## greats

Bubbles1088 said:


> Welcome greats! Didn't you just have a baby in August? I remember seeing you around the boards then. :)

Yessss, had her late July haha this pregnancy was not planned at all so still a bit shocked tbh. But we'll see. Calling the doctor's tomorrow to schedule a dating scan.


----------



## MrsRose168

Welcome, greats!


----------



## Bubbles1088

greats said:


> Bubbles1088 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome greats! Didn't you just have a baby in August? I remember seeing you around the boards then. :)
> 
> Yessss, had her late July haha this pregnancy was not planned at all so still a bit shocked tbh. But we'll see. Calling the doctor's tomorrow to schedule a dating scan.Click to expand...

I had mine July 7th! :) This one also was a surprise. Very shocking at first, but I am letting myself get excited now which scares me. We had a scan at 7 weeks and everything was great and we had a heartbeat, but I want to make sure it's all still ok before getting too excited.


----------



## counting

Last baby I didn't find out until I was about 8.5 weeks. Thought I was about five weeks the next week when I ended up in hospital. They did a scan and I was already 9.5 weeks along! Fastest pregnancy ever. In contrast this baby I found out at 3.5 weeks so it's felt very slow!


----------



## Bubbles1088

So I just got done reading this article that claims the risk of MC goes down if you have MS. I didn't think there was any correlation between MS and MC, but this lady seems to know her stuff (I've read more than one article by her). Thought you all may find it interesting!


----------



## DecemberWait

Bubbles1088 said:


> So I just got done reading this article that claims the risk of MC goes down if you have MS. I didn't think there was any correlation between MS and MC, but this lady seems to know her stuff (I've read more than one article by her). Thought you all may find it interesting!

Interesting. I have no MS this time or maybe VERY mild nausea only when I first wake up and if I do not eat and allow myself to get hungry, but my MS was horrific with my daughter. My best friend never had ANY symptoms with either of her pregnancies. I'm not saying there's not a correlation, but I'm 9 weeks and heard the HB today and I'm not sick at all lol...I read that either way, once you hear the HB 9 weeks or later the risk of MC is 2% and pretty much stays that way for your entire pregnancy. Who knows, all of these studies are with different subjects so there's definitely going to be some variables there :)


----------



## counting

Ended up in ER today due to some bright red bleeding and spotting. Luckily we saw a nice, growing baby and a fast little heartbeat. I didn't see, the screen was facing away from me when he saw it, but dh saw baby in profile and could make out a little nose. So much relief. My hcg is lower than what would be expected at this gestation, but doctor guessed it just plateaued early and baby is doing fine as is. Hope you other ladies are doing well.


----------



## Jezika

Glad to hear that, counting. Bleeding is so scary. My next scan is on Friday and I'm pretty nervous. Even though I know chances are all will be fine, I still feel 50/50 on it. If all is okay I think I can finally accept it and start telling fam.


----------



## hilslo

Great news Counting!!!

Jezika - how is your spotting? Mine went away whilst I was on holiday last week but seems to be back again now. It's definitely less than it was and its a tan/ orange colour (sorry - tmi!) but it still makes me nervous!

I have to wait until next Thursday for my 12 week scan. Time seems to be going so slowly!!!


----------



## MrsRose168

Jezika said:


> Glad to hear that, counting. Bleeding is so scary. My next scan is on Friday and I'm pretty nervous. Even though I know chances are all will be fine, I still feel 50/50 on it. If all is okay I think I can finally accept it and start telling fam.

My next scan is on Friday too. Hoping and praying there's still a healthy little bean in there.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Great news counting! Good luck for all the scans coming up!


----------



## Jezika

Hilslo, actually my spotting did seem to stop. I still get bits of thick discharge, but I haven't seen anything browny for quite a few days now. Hope that's a good thing. Now I've switched to worrying over whether my boobs have gotten a little smaller. They've rarely been sore over the past two weeks either, but I've had almost constant nausea so I'm not entirely symptom free. It sucks that you have to wait so long for your scan, esp as you're ahead of me by a few days. You couldn't have it a little earlier? I deliberately set mine for Friday even though it's a little early so that we have the weekend to either tell family or to privately descend into a pit of misery.

Mrs. Rose - Ooh, we both have scans that day! I'm sure your scan will be just fine. If I remember correctly, you had one fairly recently and all was fine, and you've not had any worrying symptoms?

Much love to all <3


----------



## MrsRose168

Jezika said:


> Hilslo, actually my spotting did seem to stop. I still get bits of thick discharge, but I haven't seen anything browny for quite a few days now. Hope that's a good thing. Now I've switched to worrying over whether my boobs have gotten a little smaller. They've rarely been sore over the past two weeks either, but I've had almost constant nausea so I'm not entirely symptom free. It sucks that you have to wait so long for your scan, esp as you're ahead of me by a few days. You couldn't have it a little earlier? I deliberately set mine for Friday even though it's a little early so that we have the weekend to either tell family or to privately descend into a pit of misery.
> 
> Mrs. Rose - Ooh, we both have scans that day! I'm sure your scan will be just fine. If I remember correctly, you had one fairly recently and all was fine, and you've not had any worrying symptoms?
> 
> Much love to all <3

It will be 4 weeks since my last scan this Friday, which seems like an eternity. I haven't had any worrying symptoms, but of course I'm still worried about a MMC and my body not knowing that something is wrong. 

I got a notification from Panorama that my test results have been sent to my doctor, so I'm hoping I get the results today. I'm sooo nervous. I could use some prayers and good thoughts that everything is okay!


----------



## Bubbles1088

MrsRose, FX all is well with your results!

Counting, great news that baby is ok despite the bleeding. I do hope the bleeding stops for you though, as I can imagine how worrying it is.

AFM, my appointment is a week from today. They will be using the doppler to see if we can get a HB. I'm so nervous about this, and was with DD as well. Everything ended up fine though. At 7 weeks this pregnancy, the HB was at 118 for my scan and the Dr. seemed happy with that. I read some statistics though saying that meant I still had a 10% chance of MC so of course I'm worried, but I don't know what statistics to trust and which to shrug off. I guess I should be happy because my Dr. seemed happy with it, but of course I'm going to scour the internet and worry. :/


----------



## MrsRose168

Got the results back and everything is low risk!!!! And it's a girl!!! I can't believe it! 

Laura, could you switch my stork to a pink one pretty please?

I'm over the moon right now!


----------



## BabyForIris

Glad to hear everyone has scans coming up. I have mine booked for June 6th. I'll be 13 weeks. I would have loved to do it sooner but we will actually be out of the country the week I'm 12 weeks. 

Having a panic moment currently. I was really sick this weekend. Picked up some bug. Had a fever and just felt like death. Monday morning I woke up and felt great. Almost too good...like..totally normal no morning sickness and no fatigue. I thought maybe it was because I slept so much on the weekend. But today I woke up feeling great again. In fact even better than yesterday. You would think this would be a good thing except a total 100% loss of every symptom is freaking me out. Add to it I can't find the heartbeat on the Doppler today and of course I'm starting to worry. Hubby wants us to go to the ER but I have never been one to run there for minor things. 

Am I crazy? Should we go to make sure the baby is ok? I haven't had the worse morning sickness but I have been queasy all day most day since 6+4... For it as well as the fatigue and general ick feeling I've had all along to just vanish over night does seem weird. 

Thoughts?


----------



## BabyForIris

Congrats hun!!! That's amazing! So so SO happy for you. And a girl! Let the pink commence! :haha:


----------



## Bubbles1088

Yay MrsRose congrats!!! How exciting! :D 

Iris, if you are concerned and you think there's something wrong I say go in. It's better to be safe than sorry. Go with your gut. I hope all is well. <3


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Congratulations MrsRose! So exciting!

Iris, glad you're feeling better. For some, morning sickness does start to disappear around the 10 wk mark so I wouldn't worry too much about that. Are you having any spotting or cramping. I agree with bubbles that it's better to be safe than sorry so if you're concerned you should go get checked just to make sure. 

AFM, I had my first scan yesterday and saw our little bean with a nice strong heartbeat at 176bpm. The baby measured at 8 weeks exactly so the dr pushed my due date back to Dec. 26th. Laura, can you please change my due date on the front page when you get a chance? Thank you! 

I'm so excited and am finally starting to feel like this is all real! We bought a little t-shirt for my son that says I'm Going to be a Big Brother and we're going to let him tell my in laws with his shirt when they come over this weekend.


----------



## MrsRose168

BabyForIris said:


> Glad to hear everyone has scans coming up. I have mine booked for June 6th. I'll be 13 weeks. I would have loved to do it sooner but we will actually be out of the country the week I'm 12 weeks.
> 
> Having a panic moment currently. I was really sick this weekend. Picked up some bug. Had a fever and just felt like death. Monday morning I woke up and felt great. Almost too good...like..totally normal no morning sickness and no fatigue. I thought maybe it was because I slept so much on the weekend. But today I woke up feeling great again. In fact even better than yesterday. You would think this would be a good thing except a total 100% loss of every symptom is freaking me out. Add to it I can't find the heartbeat on the Doppler today and of course I'm starting to worry. Hubby wants us to go to the ER but I have never been one to run there for minor things.
> 
> Am I crazy? Should we go to make sure the baby is ok? I haven't had the worse morning sickness but I have been queasy all day most day since 6+4... For it as well as the fatigue and general ick feeling I've had all along to just vanish over night does seem weird.
> 
> Thoughts?

Iris, maybe give it some more time before you go to the ER. I've read that MS can start to wane around 10 weeks so hopefully you're one of the lucky ones that is just starting to feel better sooner rather than later. I don't have nausea anymore (knock on wood), but I'm still very tired.

Also, I've read over and over that the heartbeat can be really tough to find at this stage. Lots of women said they can find it one day but not for the next few days after that. I tried at 10 weeks a couple times and couldn't find anything so I decided to hold off for a while. While the doppler can be reassuring, it's definitely a blessing and a curse! :hugs:


----------



## rose.

Congratulations Mrs rose how exciting to know you're having a little girl and all tests were low risk :D I can't wait to find out but I have about another 3 months to go before I will. 

Iris hope all is ok - I think it's quite usual to start feeling better at the end of first Tri so I'm sure all is well :hugs:


----------



## hilslo

Brilliant news MrsRose and Joyof my life!!!

Iris - as the other ladies have said, it is fairly common for ms to go around week 10 as this is when the placenta starts to take over so your hormones (particularly progesterone) change. 

Jezika - fab that your spotting has stopped, a big weight lifted! x


----------



## BabyForIris

Ladies...pray for me. We are at the ER and they weren't able to find the heartbeat on the mobile ultrasound machine. Just waiting for a second ultrasound on a stronger machine. 

I don't know what to think or do. I'm trying not to have a total breakdown in the waiting room.


----------



## Tweeks

Fingers crossed for you Iris, *hug*


----------



## MrsRose168

BabyForIris said:


> Ladies...pray for me. We are at the ER and they weren't able to find the heartbeat on the mobile ultrasound machine. Just waiting for a second ultrasound on a stronger machine.
> 
> I don't know what to think or do. I'm trying not to have a total breakdown in the waiting room.

Oh, hun, sending prayers your way.


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Prayers for you Iris!


----------



## DecemberWait

BabyForIris said:


> Ladies...pray for me. We are at the ER and they weren't able to find the heartbeat on the mobile ultrasound machine. Just waiting for a second ultrasound on a stronger machine.
> 
> I don't know what to think or do. I'm trying not to have a total breakdown in the waiting room.

Crossing everything that baby is ok and that the other machine just wasn't good enough to detect the HB <3 huge hugs <3 <3 <3


----------



## BabyForIris

Well, our little beans heart stopped at 9 weeks. 

Thank you all for your support, well wishes and kind words. 

I want to wish you all the best of luck and lots of love for all the time you have with your little ones. 

I'm sad for us, but so incredibly happy for you all and hope the rest of you have happy months ahead. 

I'm going to take some time away from the boards just to get through everything. Please understand I might not be back to reply to well wishes. 

Bye everyone.


----------



## hilslo

Iris, I'm so so sorry. I really didn't see this coming. You saw a great heartbeat recently.

Look after yourself, sending lots of love and huge hugs xxx


----------



## rose.

I'm so sorry iris :( that's heartbreaking xx


----------



## MUMOF5

&#128549;, so sorry to hear that Iris. Take care of yourself xxxx


----------



## Bubbles1088

Oh Iris I am so sorry...please take care of yourself. Take all the time you need to grieve. :hugs:


----------



## JoyofMyLife

I'm so very sorry Iris!


----------



## MrsRose168

Iris, I am so so sorry, I just don't know what to say. Take care of yourself and we'll be here if you need anything. We'll miss you.


----------



## Caitrin

I'm so sorry Iris!





I feel bad mentioning this after hearing of her loss but I got to see the baby today and had my due date returned to December 5. And now I know for sure it's just one dancing down there. :)


----------



## DecemberWait

Iris I am so so sorry for the loss of your sweet angel baby. Huge hugs to you and I hope in your healing and in time you meet your rainbow baby <3


----------



## Jezika

Oh my goodness, Iris. That made me catch my breath. I'm so, so, so sorry. I hope you get all the support you need and can come back when you're ready <3


----------



## scoobydrlp

Oh Iris, I'm so sorry. I'm heartbroken for you.


----------



## oneday123

Hi, could I join please? I'm due on December 12th. I've had a private scan at 9 weeks, which was amazing. My 12 week scan is in just under 3 weeks (I'll be 13+2).


----------



## Bubbles1088

Welcome, oneday! I'm due the 12th as well! :)


----------



## GraceER

Babyforiris I can't get my head around your news. it's just not fair, my heart breaks for you both. How cruel for you to see a healthy baby and then lose it like this. I'm so glad you trusted your instincts though, you weren't being crazy at all. I don't suppose you'll be back to see this but please do look after yourselves, it's going to take time to heal from this.


Babyforiris's loss has really shaken me up. I was feeling quite secure in the pregnancy since the scan but now I think that was naive. There's still no guarantees. My 12 week scan is in 2 weeks, really praying our little munchkin is still ok. I don't want to wish time away but I can't wait for second trimester, first tri has been so full of anxiety and uncertainty.


----------



## oneday123

Bubbles1088 said:


> Welcome, oneday! I'm due the 12th as well! :)

Thank you. From my early scan they did date me a couple of days earlier, but keeping it at 12th December until I get my official dating scan!


----------



## Loopy Laura

I'm so sorry I've not been on for a few days. I've done all the updating now.

Iris - I'm so sorry. That is so cruel after seeing a healthy heartbeat. I don't know what to say but please look after yourself. 

Mrsrose - how exciting you know you're having a girl already! Congrats! 

Joyofmylife - congrats on your scan too. 

Oneday123 - welcome and congrats on a great scan! 

Grace, this has all made me very worried too. The first trimester is such an anxious time. It feels like a lifetime until my next scan in 2 weeks.


----------



## rose.

Grace I feel the same. Yesterday I started to feel better and was a bit worried. This morning I feel quite ill again so I guess I might start to have better days. I am looking forward to my next scan, just hoping all will be ok.


----------



## Bubbles1088

I am with you all on being shaken up. I saw a heartbeat too at 7 weeks and my next appointment is in 5 days and I am just praying there's still a heartbeat. If symptoms are proof of anything though, all should be well. Hoping so hard that that's the case! Hoping the same for everyone here!


----------



## counting

Waiting in the office for my first prenatal appointment. I'm nervous, even though I know it'll just be a lot of health history, etc.


----------



## DecemberWait

Had a great prenatal appt today. I'm 9w6d, the OB easily found the HB with the doppler -175bpm. I still have unexplained spotting and it drives me NUTS. I don't have it every day but it comes and goes usually just one episode of it every few days. Ultrasound at 6w4d showed no cause in the uterus so I assume my cervix is just sensitive and something is irritating it. Spotting always stops, baby has a strong HB...so hopefully all is well. NT scan scheduled for June 7th and we are having the Verifi blood test done on the 26th which will tell us the gender as well as risks for any abnormalities. It's nice to have a sort of "timeline" of goals to meet so we can hopefully get through this crappy first trimester...I think I will feel better when I can feel the baby moving and I actually have a bump lol...


----------



## DecemberWait

counting said:


> Waiting in the office for my first prenatal appointment. I'm nervous, even though I know it'll just be a lot of health history, etc.

I hope it went well :)


----------



## Bubbles1088

Great news, December!


----------



## MUMOF5

I too was pretty shaken by Iris' news, so I got one of the girls to try to listen in with Doppler today, and I heard a good strong heartbeat of approx 156 bpm &#128522;&#128149;, feeling reassured now xx


----------



## hilslo

Must admit Iris' news has shaken me too. I really expected the dr to find the heartbeat and that her bub was just being shy for the Doppler. 

Lovely to hear some good news though - Great news December and Mumof5!!!

Good luck for the ladies getting scans tomorrow!


----------



## DecemberWait

It's terrible, but 1% of miscarriages end in missed miscarriage...and there are thousands of women who fall within that statistic every year...it's absolutely heartbreaking...but it is 1% and so you do still have a 99% chance of carrying your baby to term. It's so, so hard not to worry and I know I certainly do because of my spotting I always wonder if I will hold my baby in December or not...but most of us will...for those who won't, my heart really truly breaks as I know that pain and have been there myself. We worry because we are mommas to our babies already and want to keep them safe... <3


----------



## Bubbles1088

On a happy note, this is when I started to feel little "bubbles" in my uterus with DD at around 10 weeks. Feeling those same bubbles now. Also some little "cell phone vibrations" which I also felt with DD around 12 weeks. :cloud9:

I know it's early, but I felt this last time too, literally almost exactly the same gestation. The vibrations are what get me. The Dr. told me last time the vibrations were probably movements.


----------



## counting

Prenatal appointment went OK... Not sure how I feel about the doctor. She couldn't get the heartbeat with the Doppler, but I'm still early and I've got an ultrasound in the morning. I'm so nervous for the scan. I just want my baby to be healthy and ok.


----------



## oneday123

Bubbles1088 said:


> On a happy note, this is when I started to feel little "bubbles" in my uterus with DD at around 10 weeks. Feeling those same bubbles now. Also some little "cell phone vibrations" which I also felt with DD around 12 weeks. :cloud9:
> 
> I know it's early, but I felt this last time too, literally almost exactly the same gestation. The vibrations are what get me. The Dr. told me last time the vibrations were probably movements.

Reading this makes me think I could be feeling the same. I was thinking it was too early so probably just my stomach or something but maybe because it has happened a few times.

It's so scary thinking about what can happen. My symptoms are starting to vanish which is making me a little paranoid now, but reading up the placenta can start taking over from now ish and lots of women find their symptoms start to go. Only 17 days until my scan!


----------



## rose.

Counting I'm sure all will be fine :hugs: midwives don't even try to find the HB here with a Doppler until about 16 weeks as its hit and miss this early. good luck for the scan x


----------



## MrsRose168

counting said:


> Prenatal appointment went OK... Not sure how I feel about the doctor. She couldn't get the heartbeat with the Doppler, but I'm still early and I've got an ultrasound in the morning. I'm so nervous for the scan. I just want my baby to be healthy and ok.

I've got my scan this afternoon too and I am so nervous! Hope we both get great news today. :hugs:


----------



## counting

Saw little sweet pea this morning. They were awake and squirming and bouncing all over the screen. Looking like a perfect little baby complete with a cute little face, and closing in on two inches crown to rump. Amazing.


----------



## hilslo

Brilliant news counting!!


----------



## rose.

That's great counting! Good luck Mrs rose x


----------



## MrsRose168

counting said:


> Saw little sweet pea this morning. They were awake and squirming and bouncing all over the screen. Looking like a perfect little baby complete with a cute little face, and closing in on two inches crown to rump. Amazing.

Yay!!


----------



## MrsRose168

rose. said:


> That's great counting! Good luck Mrs rose x

Thanks, rose! Wish I didn't have to wait til this afternoon *sigh*.

Jezika, I think you have a scan today too--good luck, mama!


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Congratulations Counting! That's wonderful news!

MrsRose, good luck at your scan today. 

Bubbles, how exciting you're feeling little movements already. I can't wait for that. With Sean I didn't feel anything til 18 wks but I know that'll be here before I know it!


----------



## kiki1234

Hello! :hi:

I've mostly been a joyful stalker on this thread, but I thought I would finally post!

I had my 8wk ultrasound this week, everything looked good, HB good, Due date staying with 12/25/16. So I am trying to just enjoy the next 4 wks. Still won't be breathing real great until the next appointment! BUT I just had a question... My MD did not restrict deli-meat as they stated it is a great source of protein and has never had an issue with anyone developing listeria. Just curious if others have also not had it restricted? I LOVE deli-meat so this is great for me but I can't help but be just a little uneasy. Though upon all of my reading, I do see that it seems like its highly unlikely to have any issues from it, it does make me just a little nervous! 

Also, I just found out that I am Rh-negative.... just curious if anyone else is? This is my first pregnancy so I feel so clueless about everything!... I am a nurse - but I have NEVER been in the OB field so all of this is pretty new to me & I was in school a very long time ago. :haha:

Good luck to all who have appointments today! Can't wait to hear!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Awesome news, Counting!

Good luck, MrsRose!

Welcome kiki! Congrats! Where are you located? Here in the US they restrict cold deli meats, but if it's heated up it's fine to eat it. I ate a little bit last time (hot of course) and this time I've eaten a bit too. In the UK I don't think they restrict it.


----------



## MUMOF5

Hi Kiki, cobgratulations and welcome. The rhesus negative is no big deal it usually just a means a couple of injections of anti d, one usually around 28 weeks and another just after you deliver. It's not really to protect this baby but more subsequent pregnancies as there is a possibility that your body could develop antibodies that could attack future babies. Xx


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Welcome Kiki & congratulations on your Christmas baby! 

I am also in the US and have the same advice as bubbles regarding deli meat. I was told to only eat it if it's heated. I think the risk of listeria is very low, but there's still a risk so the Drs tell us to avoid it just to be extra safe. But I f you sneak in a cold sandwich once in a while it's not the end of the world - I did during my last pregnancy.:haha:


----------



## ExpatMomKorea

Hello! 

I'm a fresh, new member to the site and fell in love with the December snowflakes name.

I am currently estimated at 8 weeks and 3 days. My due date is set for December 31st, but I will likely deliver early as I am possibly carrying twins. I say possibly since one twin was developing slower than the other at week 6. I see the doctor for the first time in 2 weeks. My heart is hopeful for two healthy babies nesting safely in my womb.

@kiki1234 Congrats on the great ultrasound! 4 weeks is a tough wait. I'm always anxious and curious as I wait. It's my first pregnancy too. I think we will be experiencing many firsts around the same time. :)


----------



## Loopy Laura

Welcome ExpatMomKorea! I hope both babies are doing fine. How exciting having twins! 

Great to hear of some positive scans! My next scan is in 2 weeks and I can't bear the wait!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Welcome ExpatMom! Wow, twins! I hope both babies are healthy! :)

Joy, regarding movements, you may feel them earlier this time around since you've had a baby already. I heard that you will probably feel them sooner since you know what they feel like this time around! :)


----------



## rose.

Welcome new ladies :)


----------



## MrsRose168

The scan went really well. Everything looks great and baby girl is measuring a week ahead! Such a sigh of relief...for now!
 



Attached Files:







Sonogram 5.20.16.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## GraceER

Welcome aboard new ladies! I hope first tri hasn't been too rough on you.

MrsRose that picture is just amazing! I can't believe how baby-like they look at 12 weeks, I'm so excited to see ours again on the 2nd June. Just praying baby's still growing strong after our healthy 8 week scan. I think it'll feel more real then.


----------



## MrsRose168

GraceER said:


> Welcome aboard new ladies! I hope first tri hasn't been too rough on you.
> 
> MrsRose that picture is just amazing! I can't believe how baby-like they look at 12 weeks, I'm so excited to see ours again on the 2nd June. Just praying baby's still growing strong after our healthy 8 week scan. I think it'll feel more real then.

Thank you! It's so crazy how much changes between each ultrasound!


----------



## chrissytina

hi everyone. We had the Maternti21 blood test done (it tests for chromosomal abnormalities) and everything came back normal thank God! 

Also we found out we are having a boy!:blue:

I am in shock because I was beyond convinced it was a girl. Still trying to wrap my head around the news! So relieved everything is fine though, it was a stressful week of waiting.


----------



## Amethyst76

This is our first pregnancy. We are due December 26. Thanks for starting this thread, it will be fun to be a part of and watch everyone grow in this season together. &#9829;


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Welcome to all the new ladies & congratulations!

Wonderful news about your scan, MrsRose! And that is such a great picture. I love how you can already see her facial features.

Chrissy, great news about your test results and congratulations on the news of your baby boy! Boys are really fun and so sweet!


----------



## MrsRose168

chrissytina said:


> hi everyone. We had the Maternti21 blood test done (it tests for chromosomal abnormalities) and everything came back normal thank God!
> 
> Also we found out we are having a boy!:blue:
> 
> I am in shock because I was beyond convinced it was a girl. Still trying to wrap my head around the news! So relieved everything is fine though, it was a stressful week of waiting.

Congrats!! Such wonderful news!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Wonderful news, MrsRose! What a great picture! :D

Congrats on team :blue:, chrissytina! How exciting that you already know!


----------



## Jezika

So tired, so just a quick post. Congrats to everyone on great scans and welcome new members!

So I too had become worried after hearing Iris's news (esp. 'cause I had brown spotting for 2.5 weeks), so I was pretty nervous leading up to my u/s this morning. All seems to be fine - baby is measuring 5cm, heart rate of 164. That dates it at 11w4d when really I'm 11w5d. Of course I worry about the fact that it's one day behind when at 7 weeks it was one day ahead! That's still okay, right?

Anyway, here is a pic. Baby was squirming and jumping around, waving its hands and kicking its legs... so odd to see!
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender-24.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Loopy Laura

Welcome amethyst76! I've added you to the front page.

Mrsrose - what a lovely scan picture! Congrats! 

Chrissytina - congrats on your scan and the news of a boy! I can't believe you can find out this early! 

Jezika - I don't think you have anything to worry about as it looks like everything is fine. I don't think dating is very accurate very early on which is why they generally do it at 12 weeks.


----------



## rose.

Congratulations Mrs rose! Lovely pic :)

Chrissy congrats on finding out you're having a boy! My first is a boy, and I love having a boy. It's nice for DH too as they can do 'boy' things together. I am hoping this one will be a girl so I have a mini me, although would also be more than happy with a boy again as then I expect he and DS will be closer.

I'm coming home from holiday tomorrow. Dreading going back to work :(


----------



## rose.

And congrats Jezika! One day behind is absolutely fine :)


----------



## hilslo

Loving all the good news!!! Congratulations!!!!!!
I've got my Michael scan on Thursday so fingers crossed the good luck continues!! Jezika, your news makes me particularly happy as we're both had similar spotting so it gives me wonderful hope! Xx


----------



## MUMOF5

Love seeing and hearing the positive scan stories. Looks like there's quite a few scans next week tio, I've got my nuchal scan on Tuesday, so exited and nervous all at once xx


----------



## MrsRose168

Jezika said:


> So tired, so just a quick post. Congrats to everyone on great scans and welcome new members!
> 
> So I too had become worried after hearing Iris's news (esp. 'cause I had brown spotting for 2.5 weeks), so I was pretty nervous leading up to my u/s this morning. All seems to be fine - baby is measuring 5cm, heart rate of 164. That dates it at 11w4d when really I'm 11w5d. Of course I worry about the fact that it's one day behind when at 7 weeks it was one day ahead! That's still okay, right?
> 
> Anyway, here is a pic. Baby was squirming and jumping around, waving its hands and kicking its legs... so odd to see!

Aww, what a cute pic! So glad you got good news! My dr said its normal for them to range between being a week ahead or behind so I don't think 1 day is anything to be concerned with. She told me that we'll keep my original due date even though she's a week ahead right now.


----------



## scoobydrlp

Welcome to all the newcomers, it's great to see this group growing!

I'm so excited to see all of the good news on the recent scans. I'm getting so impatient waiting for mine, but it's only 3 days away now. Silly me bought a doppler and I haven't been able to find the heartbeat yet. I know it's still early but I can't help but feel discouraged. Also I've been feeling some discomfort on the left side of my abdomen when working with the doppler probe (or any time I apply pressure to that area), and I just can't shake the thought that I could be having an ectopic pregnancy. 

I wish Tuesday would just hurry up and get here so I'll know for sure my baby is ok!


----------



## Amethyst76

Love reading all the stories... So encouraging! Jesika, your scan is wonderful! How amazing what can be seen in your ultrasound already!
I have an ultrasound scheduled for the 25th. I will be 9 wk 2 days... What should I expect?


----------



## oneday123

Congrats on your scans! So lovely!

I've woken up full of cold today and feeling pretty miserable! My pregnancy symptoms are disappearing, which i don't like, but apparently it means the placenta is taking over which is a good thing. It was just much more reassuring having them.

I've got my scan on June 6th. I can't wait!


----------



## Jezika

Scooby - if it makes you feel better, I had slight pain/discomfort after the tech had been pushing with the u/s probe to the left of my uterus (where baby is) for a while. I didn't ask if that was normal, but baby seemed fine.

Amethyst - I feel like you should see a fair bit on u/s then. You can download the pregnancy+ app and it shows you what u/s images look like for each week. It's pretty cool.

Good luck to everyone else having scans coming up. And thanks for the kind words and reassurance <3


----------



## ExpatMomKorea

Congratulations to everyone on the healthy scans and beautiful ultrasound photos. It makes me excited to see how much my baby will grow in the following weeks. 

I saw my doctor today for the latest ultrasound and confirmed that I lost one of the babies. The surviving twin has already absorbed the remnants of the other. A part of me is still sad, but I think I knew it was coming before I even saw the ultrasound. But I still held onto some hope. 

I had a dream about a week ago. I had seen one baby fade away in my mind, and I guess I just knew. My parents had called and video chatted with me to make sure I'm okay. And I honestly believe that I am. I'm sad, but I'm also grateful that my other child is still with me. I hope that what my surviving baby absorbed will help it grow strong for the remainder of the pregnancy.

My baby does have four cute little buds sticking out. I cannot wait to see what developments have occurred by my next visit. It'll be a good three weeks before I go again. I wonder if they'll poke and prod me again. I had 3 tests done, and I was so pooped I had to take a 4 hour nap. :sleep:

oneday123: I hope you feel better soon! Ginger, lemon and honey herbal tea. It works wonders. :thumbup:


----------



## scoobydrlp

Expatmom- I'm so sorry to hear you lost one of your babies, how heartbreaking. Wonderful to hear the other is doing well, your positive attitude is inspiring!


----------



## oneday123

Expatmom I'm so sorry to hear.


----------



## rose.

Sorry expatmom, I am glad the remaining baby is doing so well though :)


----------



## Loopy Laura

I'm sorry ExpatMom - but I'm so glad the remaining baby is doing well. Stay positive and big hugs x


----------



## MrsRose168

ExpatMomKorea said:


> Congratulations to everyone on the healthy scans and beautiful ultrasound photos. It makes me excited to see how much my baby will grow in the following weeks.
> 
> I saw my doctor today for the latest ultrasound and confirmed that I lost one of the babies. The surviving twin has already absorbed the remnants of the other. A part of me is still sad, but I think I knew it was coming before I even saw the ultrasound. But I still held onto some hope.
> 
> I had a dream about a week ago. I had seen one baby fade away in my mind, and I guess I just knew. My parents had called and video chatted with me to make sure I'm okay. And I honestly believe that I am. I'm sad, but I'm also grateful that my other child is still with me. I hope that what my surviving baby absorbed will help it grow strong for the remainder of the pregnancy.
> 
> My baby does have four cute little buds sticking out. I cannot wait to see what developments have occurred by my next visit. It'll be a good three weeks before I go again. I wonder if they'll poke and prod me again. I had 3 tests done, and I was so pooped I had to take a 4 hour nap. :sleep:
> 
> oneday123: I hope you feel better soon! Ginger, lemon and honey herbal tea. It works wonders. :thumbup:

I'm sorry to hear that but I'm so glad you have one thriving little bubs in there. :hugs:


----------



## Bubbles1088

So sorry to hear, Expatmom, but I am happy that the other baby is doing great. :)

AFM, lots of stress all around for me. We are moving next weekend, just to another place here in town, but it's been stressing DH and me out to no end. We got in a fight with his mom yesterday, well mainly DH did but she yelled at me for something DH said and I just lost it. I was so angry. She is watching DD this weekend and said she can just bring her back if we aren't grateful. But I am grateful and I told her that so her saying that to me really upset me. She apologized to me but yelled at DH. DH doesn't take that well from his mom and it's just a horrid mess. I'm hoping she still will help with the move next weekend, even if it's just her keeping Ashlyn occupied inside the new place while we unload/unpack. 

Appointment on Tuesday. Ready to get it done and over with. I think I'm anemic again this time around...definitely feeling the symptoms so I'll ask for iron or a blood draw or something. I can't move next weekend feeling like I'm constantly out of breath. Also, after every meal, no matter what it is I eat, I get so tired that I can hardly stand it. That's what happened last time and I was found to be very anemic.


----------



## MrsRose168

Bubbles1088 said:


> So sorry to hear, Expatmom, but I am happy that the other baby is doing great. :)
> 
> AFM, lots of stress all around for me. We are moving next weekend, just to another place here in town, but it's been stressing DH and me out to no end. We got in a fight with his mom yesterday, well mainly DH did but she yelled at me for something DH said and I just lost it. I was so angry. She is watching DD this weekend and said she can just bring her back if we aren't grateful. But I am grateful and I told her that so her saying that to me really upset me. She apologized to me but yelled at DH. DH doesn't take that well from his mom and it's just a horrid mess. I'm hoping she still will help with the move next weekend, even if it's just her keeping Ashlyn occupied inside the new place while we unload/unpack.
> 
> Appointment on Tuesday. Ready to get it done and over with. I think I'm anemic again this time around...definitely feeling the symptoms so I'll ask for iron or a blood draw or something. I can't move next weekend feeling like I'm constantly out of breath. Also, after every meal, no matter what it is I eat, I get so tired that I can hardly stand it. That's what happened last time and I was found to be very anemic.

Sorry to hear that you're having issues with MIL. Family drama is the worst.

Does your prenatal have iron in it but it's just not enough?


----------



## Bubbles1088

Yes it does, but I guess not enough. Same as last time too. I was taking my prenatal plus two iron supplements every day once they found out I was anemic. I don't think it completely solved it either to be honest, but it did help a lot.


----------



## MrsRose168

Bubbles1088 said:


> Yes it does, but I guess not enough. Same as last time too. I was taking my prenatal plus two iron supplements every day once they found out I was anemic. I don't think it completely solved it either to be honest, but it did help a lot.

Wow, that's crazy!


----------



## Bubbles1088

MrsRose168 said:


> Bubbles1088 said:
> 
> 
> Yes it does, but I guess not enough. Same as last time too. I was taking my prenatal plus two iron supplements every day once they found out I was anemic. I don't think it completely solved it either to be honest, but it did help a lot.
> 
> Wow, that's crazy!Click to expand...

Oh I know. I'm hoping I can catch it early this time, as last time I only found out at 24 weeks after the gestational diabetes test. Maybe loading up earlier will keep my stores up!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Hello ladies! I am hesitant to introduce myself but, I guess I have to swallow the fear at some point. 

Little back story...Last November after a few months of trying, I got a BFP but, that joy was short lived. Our little one didn't have a HB and I sadly had to have a D&C on December 2nd. It took a bit for my period to start again but, it finally returned and we honestly didn't really try but, we also didn't not try lol. I started new medicines at the end of March for some unrelated pregnancy, TTC stuff so when AF didn't show up in April I didn't think twice about it, thinking the new meds may be affecting AF. When May came around and still no AF, me and FH purchased a test yesterday and before I even left the bathroom, there was a blazing BFP on the test.

Obviously this time around we're trying not to get too excited and I know for certain we'll be a little hesitant until we get through the rocky 1st trimester. I ran next door to my doctors today (my OBGYN is literally right next door to my office) to see what the game plan is going to be this time around and for now I have to start a baby aspirin regime and they're trying to get me an appt. ASAP. 

We of course did the estimated due date calculator already and it's saying I'm due December 29. I will update that if needed when I finally get in to see my Dr. 

I hope to get to know you all better and I hope we're all still here at the end sharing newborn pictures :happydance:


----------



## Bubbles1088

Welcome, TTC! I hope all turns out well for you guys. Sounds like you're forming a game plan with your Dr. so that is great. I hope we are all sharing NB pics come December too! :D


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Thanks so much Bubbles!!!


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Welcome TTC & congratulations on your BFP!


----------



## CountryMomma

Hey all, I just wanted to check in and let you all know that I am expecting again! Exactly 6 weeks after my MC I got a nice BFP! :) I will be right behind you in January. Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## MUMOF5

Ah countrymomma that's fab news, so very pleased for you &#128149; Xx


----------



## counting

CountryMomma said:


> Hey all, I just wanted to check in and let you all know that I am expecting again! Exactly 6 weeks after my MC I got a nice BFP! :) I will be right behind you in January. Hope everyone is doing well!!

Beautiful! 5.5 weeks after my miscarriage in February I found out I was pregnant with this little one, and now we are fast approaching the second trimester! Congratulations! I'm so happy for you. Grow little rainbow, grow!


----------



## Bubbles1088

That's amazing, Country!!! Congrats! So happy for you! :D


----------



## hilslo

CountryMomma said:


> Hey all, I just wanted to check in and let you all know that I am expecting again! Exactly 6 weeks after my MC I got a nice BFP! :) I will be right behind you in January. Hope everyone is doing well!!

LOVED reading this!!! Fantastic news!!!!


----------



## rose.

Congratulations country momma that's great news :)


----------



## MrsRose168

CountryMomma said:


> Hey all, I just wanted to check in and let you all know that I am expecting again! Exactly 6 weeks after my MC I got a nice BFP! :) I will be right behind you in January. Hope everyone is doing well!!

Oh Country, that is wonderful news!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Thank you all for the warm welcomes.

Country, before I posted I actually read through the whole thread and followed your story (that sounds so stalker like lol). Congratulations!!! Very happy for you.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Welcome ttc! Your due date is a day before mine. I hope we are all sharing newborn pictures in December too! I've added you to the front page. 

Country momma - that is such lovely news, I'm so happy for you! Congratulations!


----------



## MUMOF5

Hi everyone, had my nuchal scan today and they've brought my date even further forward, edd is now 27th November, so technically a bit of a charlatan in the December snowflakes &#128521;. My nuchal scan put me at a 1:250 risk for downs so they recommended I had the harmony test, which they did there and then. Now need to wait 2 weeks for the result. Also said that it very much looked like a girl &#127872; Xx


----------



## oneday123

Country, that's amazing news! Congratulations!!

I started having pains in my stomach yesterday, which were different to any pains I'd had before. I'm so lucky about where I live. I phoned the gp in the morning, they saw me at 8:45. The doctor examined me and my stomach was so tender to touch. She contacted the early pregnancy unit who told me to come in by 9 this morning for a scan to check whether baby was ok.

I had the scan this morning and baby was perfect! They struggled for a while to measure baby properly because the little one wouldn't stop moving! Was eventually measured at around 4.3cm - I can't believe that baby is that big already! I was measuring at 11+1, which is the original date from my lmp, but will know for sure in my dating scan which is in a fortnight.

To say I'm relieved is such an understatement. Oh, and typically the pains are nothing compared to what they were. I guess they were normal growing pains thankfully!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Congrats mumof5 on a great scan! And how lovely they could tell you they thought it was a girl! I've updated your due date on the front page.

Oneday- that must have been worrying but I'm so glad you got seen quickly and that everything is looking good!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Sounds like you both had great scans ladies!!!! 

I'm hoping my Dr. can get me in this week so I can get my first scan. I don't think it will sink in until I can breathe a little and see a HB this time.


----------



## oneday123

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Sounds like you both had great scans ladies!!!!
> 
> I'm hoping my Dr. can get me in this week so I can get my first scan. I don't think it will sink in until I can breathe a little and see a HB this time.

Fingers crossed you can get in to see your Dr and have your scan very soon x


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

They told me, no later than next week. I'm actually going to call them again in a bit because I have a feeling they may have forgotten about me :dohh:


----------



## CountryMomma

Thank you everyone! I sure hope this little bean sticks around.. been having a little bit of bleeding but so far things seem to be progressing well. Dr said it may just be some left over tissue from the MC expelling itself. I am so over the moon, I had an appointment on the 8th of June to get my tubes tied but I guess God had other plans!


----------



## chrissytina

Wow Country that is so awesome ! 

Had my scan today and baby was perfect! He was doing flips in there. So cute !
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## GraceER

Such wonderful news CountryMomma! Do keep popping in, you'll always be one of the group, I really hope this baby is meant to be but I just have this feeling that it is. 

Loving the scans! Mine is 2nd June, I really can't wait to see baby again! My symptoms have slowly been reducing over the last couple of weeks and I've had this nagging doubt about still being pregnant but I know most likely all is well and it's just the placenta taking over &#10084;&#65039;. Only 2 weeks left in first tri for me!


----------



## CountryMomma

Thank you Grace, I have a feeling this is just meant to be as well. It is a miracle that it happened in the first place!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

That's amazing Country!!! You're right, it seems God had other plans.

My doctor finally called back, my appt. is for Thursday right after work. I'm hoping I get a scan, thinking I probably will since they'll want to confirm this baby has a HB.


----------



## MUMOF5

Here's bubba today, don't think I can really refer to her as jellybean anymore &#128521;. Was super active on the screen and kept putting her hands up to her face, I'm totally in love with her already &#128149;. Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## oneday123

TTCBabyG exciting news about the appointment - I hope they do your scan for you!

GraceER I've been feeling the same about symptoms going and we're very close in dates. Today has confirmed that little one is doing perfectly! Just over a week until your dating scan! Mine is June 6th so I'll be 13 weeks. 

Lots of us ladies have been having scans today. I love looking at the pictures!!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Had my appointment today! Heart rate was in the 170s and they found it fairly fast! I'm not piling on weight like I did last time so that is excellent news (I'm trying a lot harder this time around too on that front). Had some labs done and all in all everything is great. Next appointment is June 21st! :happydance:

Oh, and we are going to announce this week! :D


----------



## MrsRose168

Bubbles1088 said:


> Had my appointment today! Heart rate was in the 170s and they found it fairly fast! I'm not piling on weight like I did last time so that is excellent news (I'm trying a lot harder this time around too on that front). Had some labs done and all in all everything is great. Next appointment is June 21st! :happydance:
> 
> Oh, and we are going to announce this week! :D

Yay, great news!!


----------



## Amethyst76

TTCBabyG2015 said:


> Hello ladies! I am hesitant to introduce myself but, I guess I have to swallow the fear at some point.
> 
> Little back story...Last November after a few months of trying, I got a BFP but, that joy was short lived. Our little one didn't have a HB and I sadly had to have a D&C on December 2nd. It took a bit for my period to start again but, it finally returned and we honestly didn't really try but, we also didn't not try lol. I started new medicines at the end of March for some unrelated pregnancy, TTC stuff so when AF didn't show up in April I didn't think twice about it, thinking the new meds may be affecting AF. When May came around and still no AF, me and FH purchased a test yesterday and before I even left the bathroom, there was a blazing BFP on the test.
> 
> Obviously this time around we're trying not to get too excited and I know for certain we'll be a little hesitant until we get through the rocky 1st trimester. I ran next door to my doctors today (my OBGYN is literally right next door to my office) to see what the game plan is going to be this time around and for now I have to start a baby aspirin regime and they're trying to get me an appt. ASAP.
> 
> We of course did the estimated due date calculator already and it's saying I'm due December 29. I will update that if needed when I finally get in to see my Dr.
> 
> I hope to get to know you all better and I hope we're all still here at the end sharing newborn pictures :happydance:

Nice to meet you, best of luck. Praying we all are here at the end too! &#128522;


----------



## greats

Hi all, had a dating scan today and apparently I'm not that far along... only 6.5 weeks so my due date was pushed back to mid-January so looks like I'll go join that group. Thanks!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Sounds like a great appt bubbles!!


----------



## scoobydrlp

Country, what wonderful news! I'm so happy for you!

I finally had my scan today, and measured small so they're changing my due date from 12/20 to 12/29. Heart rate was 180! I feel so much better now that I've seen a heartbeat. My next appointment is June 9th and they'll be drawing blood for the materniT21 dna test. I'm so excited that I'll be able to learn the gender so soon!


----------



## Jezika

CountryMomma I'm sooooo happy for you! How incredible considering you were about to get your tubes tied too. H&H 9 months to you and I agree you're always part of this group.

Welcome to all the newbies and congrats on recent scans <3

Grace - I hear ya on still worrying. I thought I'd be better after my scan, but I still find it hard to believe that things are just going smoothly in there. I had a tiny bit of brown/pink spotting again today so it's made me concerned again. I tell myself it was fine even after I had it for 2.5 weeks, so it's likely fine this time too.


----------



## Jezika

Oh, hope this isn't a TMI question, but has anyone had a LOT of CM? Sometimes I'm totally dry, but sometimes I have sooooo much come out (clear or whitish). It's a little freaky because when I google it, a lot of women who are nearing their due dates post pics of their CM that isn't even as abundant as mine sometimes is, and everyone's like, "yep, that's DEFINITELY your mucus plug!" And that doesn't sound right for first tri?


----------



## rose.

Jezika I had loads of gloopy/white/creamy cm with my first pregnancy. I have quite a lot of cm this time too but not as much. It was one of the first things I noticed when I got my first bfp! Nothing to worry about I understand it's really common :)


----------



## Loopy Laura

It's so lovely to read about all these scans! 

Jezika - in my first pregnancy I had loads of cm too. Not so much this time but it's totally normal! Hope the spotting stops soon.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Jezika-I had a ton last time and have a good bit this time too! It did increase a little more for me towards the end but it stayed quite abundant throughout the pregnancy.


----------



## MrsRose168

Jezika said:


> CountryMomma I'm sooooo happy for you! How incredible considering you were about to get your tubes tied too. H&H 9 months to you and I agree you're always part of this group.
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies and congrats on recent scans <3
> 
> Grace - I hear ya on still worrying. I thought I'd be better after my scan, but I still find it hard to believe that things are just going smoothly in there. I had a tiny bit of brown/pink spotting again today so it's made me concerned again. I tell myself it was fine even after I had it for 2.5 weeks, so it's likely fine this time too.

I still worry too. I'm just terrified of a MMC. I'm really annoying myself--I just wish I could relax and think positively. Thankfully my dr is letting me come back for another scan next week just for reassurance. She's so nice. I think after that I'll be comfortable (or as comfortable as I'll ever be) announcing beyond just close friends and family.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

scoobydrlp said:


> Country, what wonderful news! I'm so happy for you!
> 
> I finally had my scan today, and measured small so they're changing my due date from 12/20 to 12/29. Heart rate was 180! I feel so much better now that I've seen a heartbeat. My next appointment is June 9th and they'll be drawing blood for the materniT21 dna test. I'm so excited that I'll be able to learn the gender so soon!

Same DD as me


----------



## tommyg

Ladies can I nervously join you? I'm 9 & 3 with long awaited Baby2. I don't think it has really sunk in, we were getting very close to giving up and beyond the age that we are happy to have babies. 

The things currently rattling about in my head is when do we move DS out his room? Too soon to do it now ideally I'd like to keep my spare room until after July and he starts school this year, mid August, will it be too unsettling to move room at the same time as starting school, do I wait until October half term then just 10 weeks to go? 

My other though which I can't control is how the heck do I manage Christmas? He is right in the middle of the short lived Santa years which I don't want to miss.


----------



## malia

MrsRose168 said:


> Jezika said:
> 
> 
> CountryMomma I'm sooooo happy for you! How incredible considering you were about to get your tubes tied too. H&H 9 months to you and I agree you're always part of this group.
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies and congrats on recent scans <3
> 
> Grace - I hear ya on still worrying. I thought I'd be better after my scan, but I still find it hard to believe that things are just going smoothly in there. I had a tiny bit of brown/pink spotting again today so it's made me concerned again. I tell myself it was fine even after I had it for 2.5 weeks, so it's likely fine this time too.
> 
> 
> 
> I still worry too. I'm just terrified of a MMC. I'm really annoying myself--I just wish I could relax and think positively. Thankfully my dr is letting me come back for another scan next week just for reassurance. She's so nice. I think after that I'll be comfortable (or as comfortable as I'll ever be) announcing beyond just close friends and family.Click to expand...

I'm also terrified of a MMC. I can't even be excited about my scan tomorrow. I saw the heartbeat at 7weeks but after 3 losses I still don't feel safe :(


----------



## Jezika

Glad it's not just me who's persistently worried about MMC. I guess all we can do is hang in there.

Any of you ladies who had spotting before still have it? I just don't know why it went away for a few weeks and then came back. I don't know if I can wait another 7 weeks for a scan! Maybe I'll try to sweet talk to doc into giving me one halfway through. Also, I STILL don't have a midwife or an OB! I'm starting to think I will never have one, and will just give birth in a gutter!

Tommyg - welcome, congrats and those are good questions. First time mum over here so not sure I can help, but I'm sure other can.


----------



## MiaMama

Good morning ladies,

may I join your thread?

I will be 9 weeks tomorrow and my EDD is December 29th.

Congratulations to all of you! :happydance:


----------



## counting

Jezika said:


> Glad it's not just me who's persistently worried about MMC. I guess all we can do is hang in there.
> 
> Any of you ladies who had spotting before still have it? I just don't know why it went away for a few weeks and then came back. I don't know if I can wait another 7 weeks for a scan! Maybe I'll try to sweet talk to doc into giving me one halfway through. Also, I STILL don't have a midwife or an OB! I'm starting to think I will never have one, and will just give birth in a gutter!
> 
> Tommyg - welcome, congrats and those are good questions. First time mum over here so not sure I can help, but I'm sure other can.

Yes, and mine goes away, comes back, is brown, then bright red- sometimes a lot, sometimes a little. They say it's my cervix, and when a blood vessel bursts whatnot is probably when the heavier bleeding, then smaller amounts from the friction of my cervix during everyday activity.


----------



## rose.

Welcome MiaMama :)

I am worried about MMC too. I remember worrying last time too. However I try to remember that only 1% of pregnancies end in a MMC, so there is a 99% chance I won't have one. That usually helps to put it in perspective for me.

Welcome TommyG! I wouldn't worry too much about moving your DS' room. Maybe try to get him excited about it - new bedding, choose his colour for the walls etc - and make it seem like an adventure. I am sure he won't be too disrupted if he's excited about it :) a year ago we managed to move house on a Friday, collect a new puppy on Saturday and go back to our usual business on Monday, and DS was fine despite the fact half his things were in boxes, he had a completely new room etc! I am sure a weekend would be fine to get him used to it if the school holidays don't fit in well with moving him.

Xmas - I am not sure! I am just hoping that either baby comes early, or I can keep my legs crossed until 26th :haha: I will just get everything ready so that if we have to have a last minute change of plan, DS' Santa presents can go wherever he does and be ready for him in the morning. Luckily he loves staying at my mums, so I expect we will drop him off there when the time comes. And she is really in to xmas so I'm sure he will still have fun!


----------



## MUMOF5

Welcome to the new ladies. I had an an unexpected delivery with my 4th child, he arrived on 22nd December, and was 3 weeks and 3 days early. Luckily I was prepared early for Christmas and was only in hospital overnight and I even managed to cook Christmas dinner for everyone &#128588;&#127995;. I guess the best advice for you is to be organised and prepared xxx


----------



## rose.

Wow that is an achievement!!! I don't think I'll be cooking xmas dinner for anyone this year :haha:


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

I've already written Christmas off this year lol

Another December 29th DD!! Yay! Welcome to the new ladies <3


----------



## chrissytina

For all the ladies afraid of miscarriage have you tried the Womb Music Heartbeat baby monitor? https://www.amazon.com/Womb-Music-Heartbeat-Monitor-Wusic/dp/B00Z52R76S/ref=sr_1_1_a_it?ie=UTF8&qid=1464203772&sr=8-1&keywords=baby+heartbeat+monitor

After I was far enough along that the doctor was able to hear the HB with a doppler, I allowed myself to use this at home. It takes a while to find it, but I've got the hang of it now and I know exactly where the baby is. I can find it in like 10 seconds or less now. It is very very reassuring. Sometimes I wake up in the middle of the night in a panic and then just listen to the HB and can fall back asleep.


----------



## tommyg

I do remember the year my sister was expecting her DD was 4. So very much same boat as I am now. My mum sorted dinner but we held it in my sisters. We might end up with similar but will see.


----------



## MrsRose168

Jezika said:


> Glad it's not just me who's persistently worried about MMC. I guess all we can do is hang in there.
> 
> Any of you ladies who had spotting before still have it? I just don't know why it went away for a few weeks and then came back. I don't know if I can wait another 7 weeks for a scan! Maybe I'll try to sweet talk to doc into giving me one halfway through. Also, I STILL don't have a midwife or an OB! I'm starting to think I will never have one, and will just give birth in a gutter!
> 
> Tommyg - welcome, congrats and those are good questions. First time mum over here so not sure I can help, but I'm sure other can.

Why don't you have one? Do you have to be assigned one?


----------



## MrsRose168

chrissytina said:


> For all the ladies afraid of miscarriage have you tried the Womb Music Heartbeat baby monitor? https://www.amazon.com/Womb-Music-Heartbeat-Monitor-Wusic/dp/B00Z52R76S/ref=sr_1_1_a_it?ie=UTF8&qid=1464203772&sr=8-1&keywords=baby+heartbeat+monitor
> 
> After I was far enough along that the doctor was able to hear the HB with a doppler, I allowed myself to use this at home. It takes a while to find it, but I've got the hang of it now and I know exactly where the baby is. I can find it in like 10 seconds or less now. It is very very reassuring. Sometimes I wake up in the middle of the night in a panic and then just listen to the HB and can fall back asleep.

I have a Doppler but haven't used it in a few weeks bc I couldn't find the hb and it was also uncomfortable. I should give it another go. Hopefully I'll be able to find it now!


----------



## Loopy Laura

tommyg said:


> Ladies can I nervously join you? I'm 9 & 3 with long awaited Baby2. I don't think it has really sunk in, we were getting very close to giving up and beyond the age that we are happy to have babies.
> 
> The things currently rattling about in my head is when do we move DS out his room? Too soon to do it now ideally I'd like to keep my spare room until after July and he starts school this year, mid August, will it be too unsettling to move room at the same time as starting school, do I wait until October half term then just 10 weeks to go?
> 
> My other though which I can't control is how the heck do I manage Christmas? He is right in the middle of the short lived Santa years which I don't want to miss.

Welcome! What's your EDD and I'll add you to the front page! My DD is younger at 19 months so I'm not sure about your questions but I see you've had good advice from others!


----------



## Loopy Laura

MiaMama said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> may I join your thread?
> 
> I will be 9 weeks tomorrow and my EDD is December 29th.
> 
> Congratulations to all of you! :happydance:

Welcome! I've added you to the front page!


----------



## emmadaisy

I need taking off here now, I lost the baby on Monday, knew something wasn't right but found no heartbeat at scan, baby was measuring 9 weeks and I was 11 by my dates, good luck everyone xxxx:cry:


----------



## chrissytina

EmmaDaisy I'm so sorry for your loss dear :cry:


----------



## MiaMama

EmmaDaisy I am very sorry for your loss. Hang in there!
I am sending tons of positive vibes your way!
:hugs:


----------



## Bubbles1088

I'm so sorry, Emma. :(


----------



## Jezika

Emma - I'm so, so sorry. I hope you're able to take some time and try again when you're ready.

MrsRose - I tried to get referred to several different midwives, but they turned out to be at full capacity each time. Not asked for a referral to an OB yet and not sure whether to just keep trying every single midwife group in the city. It's quite frustrating and I might have to give up my desire to have a midwife. Demand always seems to outweigh supply.

Counting - it makes me feel so much better that you're experiencing a similar thing and that there is such a thing as a sensitive cervix that can cause spotting with daily "wear and tear." I've not had any doctor say anything specific to me about it, but I want to insist they check that I don't have an incompetent cervix at the least.


----------



## tommyg

Loopy Laura said:


> tommyg said:
> 
> 
> Ladies can I nervously join you? I'm 9 & 3 with long awaited Baby2. I don't think it has really sunk in, we were getting very close to giving up and beyond the age that we are happy to have babies.
> 
> The things currently rattling about in my head is when do we move DS out his room? Too soon to do it now ideally I'd like to keep my spare room until after July and he starts school this year, mid August, will it be too unsettling to move room at the same time as starting school, do I wait until October half term then just 10 weeks to go?
> 
> My other though which I can't control is how the heck do I manage Christmas? He is right in the middle of the short lived Santa years which I don't want to miss.
> 
> Welcome! What's your EDD and I'll add you to the front page! My DD is younger at 19 months so I'm not sure about your questions but I see you've had good advice from others!Click to expand...

EDD, 25th December, hence my Christmas worries, can't ignore Christmas for a 5 almost 6 yo.


----------



## rose.

So sorry Emma :hugs:


----------



## tommyg

Sorry Emma, fingers crossed and you will get your rainbow.


----------



## Loopy Laura

I'm so sorry Emma. X


----------



## hilslo

I'm so sorry Emma. Huge hugs to you and your family.

I'm also crippled by the fear of mmc. I've had one before so know it all too well. I've got my scan in a couple of hours and I'm terrified. I wish I could just enjoy being pregnant. If things are okay, I think I'll start to feel like this will actually work out but with all the spotting I have a really uneasy feeling!

Welcome to the newbies - a lovely bunch of ladies on this board so you'll fit in well &#128522;


----------



## MrsRose168

hilslo said:


> I'm so sorry Emma. Huge hugs to you and your family.
> 
> I'm also crippled by the fear of mmc. I've had one before so know it all too well. I've got my scan in a couple of hours and I'm terrified. I wish I could just enjoy being pregnant. If things are okay, I think I'll start to feel like this will actually work out but with all the spotting I have a really uneasy feeling!
> 
> Welcome to the newbies - a lovely bunch of ladies on this board so you'll fit in well &#128522;

Good luck today!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsRose168

Jezika said:


> Emma - I'm so, so sorry. I hope you're able to take some time and try again when you're ready.
> 
> MrsRose - I tried to get referred to several different midwives, but they turned out to be at full capacity each time. Not asked for a referral to an OB yet and not sure whether to just keep trying every single midwife group in the city. It's quite frustrating and I might have to give up my desire to have a midwife. Demand always seems to outweigh supply.
> 
> Counting - it makes me feel so much better that you're experiencing a similar thing and that there is such a thing as a sensitive cervix that can cause spotting with daily "wear and tear." I've not had any doctor say anything specific to me about it, but I want to insist they check that I don't have an incompetent cervix at the least.

Wow, that's crazy that there's such a shortage of midwives! Hope you find one soon.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Good luck with your scan today, hilslo!


----------



## malia

I had my scan today. Baby was doing somersaults. Measured 11+4 and new EDD 11th December. 

I've posted a thread in first tri asking for advice about nuchal fold measurements and CVS tests because we were told our baby measures just above the threshold at 3.6mm :(


----------



## malia

Forgot to attach a picture!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Emma, so sorry about your loss. Thoughts are with you :hugs:

Beautiful scan! 

I have my first appt. and hopefully first U/S today but, not until after work. This day is going to drag by :dohh:


----------



## MrsRose168

malia said:


> I had my scan today. Baby was doing somersaults. Measured 11+4 and new EDD 11th December.
> 
> I've posted a thread in first tri asking for advice about nuchal fold measurements and CVS tests because we were told our baby measures just above the threshold at 3.6mm :(

Are you able to get one of the non-invasive blood tests done before you do a CVS?


----------



## rose.

Lovely scan pic Malia! :)

Hislo how did it go?


----------



## hilslo

Baby is okay - happily dancing away. I'm over the moon! &#128516;

Malia - did they give you a % risk?

Ttc - good luck!! I hate the wait, it goes soooo slowly doesn't it!


----------



## rose.

That's great :D


----------



## malia

MrsRose168 said:


> malia said:
> 
> 
> I had my scan today. Baby was doing somersaults. Measured 11+4 and new EDD 11th December.
> 
> I've posted a thread in first tri asking for advice about nuchal fold measurements and CVS tests because we were told our baby measures just above the threshold at 3.6mm :(
> 
> Are you able to get one of the non-invasive blood tests done before you do a CVS?Click to expand...




hilslo said:


> Baby is okay - happily dancing away. I'm over the moon! &#128516;
> 
> Malia - did they give you a % risk?
> 
> Ttc - good luck!! I hate the wait, it goes soooo slowly doesn't it!

They do not offer the blood tests or percentage risks in Scotland :( I am stuck with the option of either putting my baby at risk with a CVS test, or potentially not knowing if the baby has a chromosomal defect that would make it incompatible with life. 
I have no idea what to do. I can't afford the £500 for a private harmony test.


----------



## rose.

Could they repeat the US to take the measurement again, just in case? I agree that it's a difficult decision with CVS. I'm not sure whether I'd go for it or not.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

hilslo said:


> Baby is okay - happily dancing away. I'm over the moon! &#128516;
> 
> Malia - did they give you a % risk?
> 
> Ttc - good luck!! I hate the wait, it goes soooo slowly doesn't it!

Thank you so much. I hate the wait. I'm sure it will be worse later when I'm sitting in my office from 5 until 5:40 with nothing to do but wait. FH had to take the car today so, not even like I can go to the mall or a store and shop around until appointment time.


----------



## MrsRose168

malia said:


> MrsRose168 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malia said:
> 
> 
> I had my scan today. Baby was doing somersaults. Measured 11+4 and new EDD 11th December.
> 
> I've posted a thread in first tri asking for advice about nuchal fold measurements and CVS tests because we were told our baby measures just above the threshold at 3.6mm :(
> 
> Are you able to get one of the non-invasive blood tests done before you do a CVS?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hilslo said:
> 
> 
> Baby is okay - happily dancing away. I'm over the moon! &#128516;
> 
> Malia - did they give you a % risk?
> 
> Ttc - good luck!! I hate the wait, it goes soooo slowly doesn't it!Click to expand...
> 
> They do not offer the blood tests or percentage risks in Scotland :( I am stuck with the option of either putting my baby at risk with a CVS test, or potentially not knowing if the baby has a chromosomal defect that would make it incompatible with life.
> I have no idea what to do. I can't afford the £500 for a private harmony test.Click to expand...

Ugh, I'm sorry. I agree that maybe they re-measure via ultrasound first. Wouldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## oneday123

Emma - I'm so sorry :cry:

Malia - lovely scan pic. I'm glad it went well for you.


----------



## DecemberWait

Got my genetic testing done today, results should be back in 7-10 business days and my OBGYN has a contract with the company (Progenity) who does the testing, so although the test costs $10,000 it will only cost me $25 as one of their patients :) It tests for a whole slew of different disorders as well as gender so within the next 2 weeks we will know if we are having a boy or a girl! Exciting :) Great scans everyone, and I am sorry for your loss Emma <3


----------



## malia

rose. said:


> Could they repeat the US to take the measurement again, just in case? I agree that it's a difficult decision with CVS. I'm not sure whether I'd go for it or not.

We are having a repeat scan on Monday. I don't think I am going to get the CVS. I might just put the cost of a private harmony test on my credit card.

Glad your scan went well hilsio :)


----------



## Bubbles1088

Glad so many people are having great appointments! :D

So I took this today, might use it for the announcement, but DH wants to wait to take more pics for when we get into our new place this weekend. I'm pretty sold on this one though!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1942.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## tommyg

Milia I think that is what I would do to. Fingers crossed all is ok.


----------



## rose.

Me too Malia.

Ahh that's so cute bubbles :D good luck for your move!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Congrats on great scans Malia and Hilslo! 

Bubbles - I love your announcement! 

Malia - I think a repeat ultrasound sounds like a good plan. I hope it goes well. 

Afm, my symptoms are not really there anymore and I'm 9 weeks today so of course I'm panicking. I've got a week until my scan and it feels like ages away.


----------



## rose.

Laura I felt like that last week but this week I feel awful again, and wish I had enjoyed last week more!! I am much more nauseous than I have been and have thrown up a few times. I also keep getting bad headaches.

Just got my scan appointment through, two weeks today :) Friday's work well for us because DS will be at nursery so we won't have to take him with us. Also DH usually finishes work early anyway to pick DS up so that makes it a bit easier. We have a family bbq on the Saturday so will be nice to tell everyone - so far only a handful of people know.


----------



## Loopy Laura

rose. said:


> Laura I felt like that last week but this week I feel awful again, and wish I had enjoyed last week more!! I am much more nauseous than I have been and have thrown up a few times. I also keep getting bad headaches.
> 
> Just got my scan appointment through, two weeks today :) Friday's work well for us because DS will be at nursery so we won't have to take him with us. Also DH usually finishes work early anyway to pick DS up so that makes it a bit easier. We have a family bbq on the Saturday so will be nice to tell everyone - so far only a handful of people know.

Sorry you're feeling so poorly again. It's hard isn't it, as when you feel good, you worry but when you feel poorly you wish you were feeling good again!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Morning ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. 

I'll give a quick update, my appointment went well! I heard bubs HB of 120 but, it seems I may of conceived later than I thought so, my new DD is now Jan. 17th. I'll be heading over to the Jan. thread but, since you were all so welcome, I wanted to let you know how it went.


----------



## counting

So I found out I have my first high risk/fetal assessments ultrasound at 13w1d next Friday(June 3rd). Very nervous. On the bright side I should hopefully get a picture of baby long as everything is well(you can buy pictures in the high risk unit) and maybe I'll even get a peek at a nub shot (I'll assume another boy, but it's fun to guess!)


----------



## counting

Thought you might enjoy: 

https://youtu.be/W1YPqYY3ufU

Sound on ladies! The visual is just my ceiling, but the sound is so sweet <3


----------



## hilslo

Best noise ever!!!

Hope your appt goes well next week! Baby sounds like it's doing v well!!!


----------



## oneday123

I feel huge!! :haha:

I've been out for the day, got home around half an hour ago (after sitting in the car with my jeans open) and have changed straight into pj's. 5:30 on a Saturday night and I'm in my pyjamas :haha:

I think the maternity clothes are going to start trickling their way into my wardrobe!!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Oneday, I feel huge too! My regular clothes still fit mostly but the maternity ones are so much more comfy!


----------



## oneday123

Bubbles1088 said:


> Oneday, I feel huge too! My regular clothes still fit mostly but the maternity ones are so much more comfy!

I've got a family do today so hoping that no one guesses! Another week until the dating scan and then things will be out in the open!


----------



## Jezika

Oh man, I have a proper bump as well, and it's really awkward that people are starting to touch it, and I'm always like, "Sure, go ahead, but honestly it's just 90% gas, bloat and water retention right now, with maybe a couple of my fibroids thrown in."


----------



## GraceER

Hello all! I can't believe I'm 12 weeks tomorrow, where is the time going! Our dating scan is on Thursday and I'm feeling anxious again. Really hope baby is ok xx


----------



## malia

GraceER said:


> Hello all! I can't believe I'm 12 weeks tomorrow, where is the time going! Our dating scan is on Thursday and I'm feeling anxious again. Really hope baby is ok xx


Good luck, I hope it goes well for you :flower:


----------



## Bubbles1088

Hey haven't been around much lately. Been moving and it's all consuming! Still haven't announced as we haven't had time to get the pics we want but it's gonna happen this week...I hope! Hope you all are well, can't believe we are all entering second tri!!! :happydance:


----------



## tommyg

Hi anybody getting sharp twinges, feels like it is inside my hip bone but it moves from side to side.


----------



## rose.

I get them TommyG, I think it's round ligament pain where everything is stretching and growing. My tummy is starting to get a bit more rounded at the bottom now, rather than just flumpy everywhere :haha:

I've been suffering with nausea and tiredness even more than usual this week. I'm hoping it starts to subside soon as I literally have no energy.


----------



## oneday123

I'd guess round ligament pain too. Does it happen all the time or when you move quickly, sneeze, etc.? 

My stomach is starting to look a little rounder too now, and thankfully the sickness has really eased. I'm still completely shattered, but not sleeping great which isn't helping!


----------



## MrsRose168

Bubbles1088 said:


> Hey haven't been around much lately. Been moving and it's all consuming! Still haven't announced as we haven't had time to get the pics we want but it's gonna happen this week...I hope! Hope you all are well, can't believe we are all entering second tri!!! :happydance:

I know, I can't believe the second trimester is just about here! I'm confused on the cutoff for second tri--I've read 13.3 weeks and 14 weeks. I think I'll officially consider myself in the second tri on Friday when I'll be 14 weeks.

My uterus has been really achey lately and that and my hips feel like they've been having growing pains. It's picked up over the last several days so I'm hoping that means I'll be getting a legitimate bump soon! We told my MIL over the weekend and she touched my belly and said I'm starting to show already. And I was like, well the baby is much lower than that right now--that's just fat and bloat!


----------



## counting

Remember that the early baby bump is also your internal organs becoming displaced and pushed up.


----------



## MrsRose168

counting said:


> Remember that the gouger up bump is also your internal organs becoming displaced and pushed up.

Good point. Maybe that's why my belly looks bigger now. its pretty hard to hide at this point!


----------



## counting

MrsRose168 said:


> counting said:
> 
> 
> Remember that the gouger up bump is also your internal organs becoming displaced and pushed up.
> 
> Good point. Maybe that's why my belly looks bigger now. its pretty hard to hide at this point!Click to expand...


Yup! I regularly feel my fundus and I have a really good idea of what I'm feeling in terms of anatomy. I'm nearly 13 weeks now with #3 so my uterus is probably higher than many people's- a little under half way between my belly button and my pubic bone. But I can feel everything that used to occupy that space bunched up on top- and especially when my bladder is full my uterus gets pushed up so high and all my organs are popped right up on top with it. I'm showing so much right now. Hope my work just thinks I'm getting fat! Haha.


----------



## Loopy Laura

I'm only 9 weeks and already have a little bump. It's ridiculous and I have i idea how I'm going to hide it at work for the next 3 weeks! Luckily the weather is bad so I can wear big jumpers! 

I'm still feeling uneasy about my scan on Saturday though as I just don't feel as sick as I did a week or two ago.


----------



## tommyg

I'm carrying a few pounds more than I should be so not showing at all at the moment.


----------



## chrissytina

I look like I have a bump more at the end of the day after I ate all day. But in the morning I think I just look a little bloated.

Still really tired and throwing up - but the vomiting has definitely gotten less often. Even though I'm 13 weeks I'm telling myself I'm still in the first trimester until 14 weeks - and at 14 weeks all my MS will disappear. Hopefully that's not just wishful thinking! :rofl:


----------



## scoobydrlp

Hi ladies! I can't believe some of you are already in 2nd tri, I'm so jealous! I had my ultrasound when LMP said I should be exactly 10 weeks, and then baby measured 8w5d, so I feel like it's taken forever for me to get back to 10 weeks again. 2 more days!

I have some occassional pulling/pinching type cramps, and some MS, but no vomiting so far. The worst part is how exhausted I always am. I hope 2nd tri brings me more energy!


----------



## Bubbles1088

MrsRose168 said:


> counting said:
> 
> 
> Remember that the gouger up bump is also your internal organs becoming displaced and pushed up.
> 
> Good point. Maybe that's why my belly looks bigger now. its pretty hard to hide at this point!Click to expand...

That's why I feel like such a cow! :haha: I haven't gained but maybe half a pound but I feel so huge!!!


----------



## Bubbles1088

So my nausea is getting better, but a new symptom has appeared: a super gross taste in my mouth all the time, no matter what I eat or drink! Anyone else? I didn't experience this in my last pregnancy.


----------



## MiaMama

I will be 10 weeks in 2 days and I look pregnant because of the bloating!
So annoying! I have to hide my belly with large tops and I already bought maternity leggings so when I'm back from work I can chill at home in my comfy leggings!


----------



## chrissytina

Bubbles1088 said:


> So my nausea is getting better, but a new symptom has appeared: a super gross taste in my mouth all the time, no matter what I eat or drink! Anyone else? I didn't experience this in my last pregnancy.

For a week or so I had a metallic taste in mouth. I think it's normal though I remember reading about it at the time.


----------



## tommyg

I've not had the metallic taste thing but my sense of smell is crazy things that didn't used to bother me really get to me. Everything from strong perfume to food.


----------



## rose.

I'm the same with smells. Even my favourite air freshener makes me feel repulsed, I've had to switch it off :(


----------



## counting

Currently my worst symptom is that I feel like(and almost do) pass out frequently. Some days it's so bad I can't really go to work, other days it's more manageable. It's happened at this stage with both my prior successful pregnancies, a combination of blood pressure lowering and blood sugar drops, so I know it's my normal. A bit of nausea, and I'm more moody and emotional than usual.


----------



## Amethyst76

Hi there, sadly I will not be continuing on in this group. My Dr confirmed yesterday that I am experiencing miscarriage. Best of health to all of you!


----------



## MrsRose168

Amethyst76 said:


> Hi there, sadly I will not be continuing on in this group. My Dr confirmed yesterday that I am experiencing miscarriage. Best of health to all of you!

I'm so sorry :(


----------



## Bubbles1088

I'm so sorry to hear, Amethyst. :( :hugs:


----------



## Genevevex

So... For some reason I'm really hesitant to join a thread like this, though I'm not certain why. I guess I've never made pregnancy friend attachments in my previous two pregnancies, and though I want to, I'm really nervous about it. And the thread is already over 100 pages... 

So, Hi. I'm pregnant with my third. You might have noticed me lurking through the first trimester forum lately. I'm currently due Dec. 3rd. Though it's a bit flexible, apparently, as my first due date was Nov. 24th. I guess they will firm up the date at my next scan. 

This pregnancy was a COMPLETE surprise, as I was on birth control pills at the time. Yet here I am.


----------



## rose.

I'm so sorry Amethyst :hugs:

Welcome Geneveve! :)


----------



## Loopy Laura

I'm so sorry amethyst. 

Welcome Genevevex! Glad you've joined us! Hope everything is going well for you so far and congrats on the lovely surprise!


----------



## tommyg

Sorry Amethyst.
Welcome Genevvex

I didn't join one in my first pregnancy either but I did find a cracking bunch on a LTTTC thread.


----------



## oneday123

I'm so sorry Amethyst.

Welcome Geneveve. I hope your pregnancy is going well so far.

Wow - last night I got up to pee soooooo often. I usually go once or twice a night anyway, but this was something else. I'm hoping that it's a one off!!


----------



## Jezika

So sorry Amethyst :( All the best to you <3

Welcome, Gen!

Oneday - I pee 3-5 times a night! It's the worst! Where is all that fluid coming from!?


----------



## oneday123

Jezika said:


> So sorry Amethyst :( All the best to you <3
> 
> Welcome, Gen!
> 
> Oneday - I pee 3-5 times a night! It's the worst! Where is all that fluid coming from!?

I was wondering that. I didn't drink any more than usual yesterday! :haha:


----------



## rose.

One day I was the same last night!! Nightmare. I am finding it so hard to get a good nights sleep at the moment. It feels like I'm never properly asleep as I keep waking up needing a wee or feeling uncomfortable. I've woken up with a really sore throat today so im worried about how I'll manage while feeling rubbish due to being ill and pregnant at the same time. I am so tired!


----------



## GraceER

Measuring 12+2 exactly and absolutely perfect &#10084;&#65039;. Seeing this little one wave and bounce around has absolutely melted my heart. Beyond excited now!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Genevevex

Count me into the tired category, too! I'm either so exhausted I pass out and the next thing I know it's morning and feel like a slept like a brick, or my sleep is so restless. Last night was a restless night. Went pee 3 times on top of it. Feel like I needn't have bothered.


----------



## Genevevex

Also, GraceER, such a sweet picture! I can't wait for my next scan!


----------



## MrsRose168

GraceER said:


> Measuring 12+2 exactly and absolutely perfect &#10084;&#65039;. Seeing this little one wave and bounce around has absolutely melted my heart. Beyond excited now!

Aww, so cute!


----------



## MUMOF5

Welcome geneveve.

Got my harmony results back yesterday, Negative result &#129303;. Because mine was done by a research facility via NHS they don't reveal the gender, so despite dr saying it looks like a girl at 13 week scan it's not confirmed, so think we'll be staying team yellow &#128155; (Although I secretly think girl too) x


----------



## Bubbles1088

Welcome, Geneveve!

Wonderful scan, Grace!

So I think my nausea is pretty much gone now! Every once in awhile I feel a little sick, but the worst is definitely over. I can stomach sweets again and have had a few cravings even. Such a relief! I hope you ladies are starting to feel better too!


----------



## rose.

Congratulations Grace and Mumof5 :)

Bubbles I can't wait to feel better. I have a sore throat today and have been nauseous but maybe not quite as bad as I have been. I've learned not to get too excited though as I've had the odd day like that before and the next day I've felt twice as bad!

I have noticed I've had some heartburn for the last couple of days. Another thing to enjoy :haha:

Bring on the days of 'pregnancy glow'


----------



## chrissytina

For the first time this pregnancy I woke up and didn't feel nauseated. I can see the light at the end of the tunnel! 

Who knows how I'll feel tomorrow but i'm enjoying this for the moment :happydance:


----------



## Bubbles1088

My OB's office called and I have a UTI. I thought I might but wasn't sure. Also been so stressed lately with the move and unpacking that I'm worried sick about the baby. I am sure it is irrational but I so wish I could see in there to check on the little sprout. :( Anxiety sucks!


----------



## Jezika

Anxiety definitely sucks. I had my first midwife appt today and got to hear the heartbeat (actually for the first time, as I only saw it on my scans). It was reassuring since I'd had a second bout of week-long spotting directly after my 12-week scan, but guess what! This evening the spotting started up again! It's so disconcerting to repeatedly feel reassured and then immediately deflated again when I see blood on the tissue. Without any medical opinion so far on what it could be causing it, I can't even fully rationalize it in any way. :(

Bubbles, what were your UTI symptoms if I may ask?

Grace - beautiful scan! You must be thrilled :)


----------



## chrissytina

Jezika said:


> Anxiety definitely sucks. I had my first midwife appt today and got to hear the heartbeat (actually for the first time, as I only saw it on my scans). It was reassuring since I'd had a second bout of week-long sporting directly after my 12-week scan, but guess what! This evening the spotting started up again! It's so disconcerting to repeatedly feel reassured and then immediately deflated again when I see blood on the tissue. Without any medical opinion so far on what it could be causing it, I can't even fully rationalize it in any way. :(
> 
> Bubbles, what were your UTI symptoms if I may ask?
> 
> Grace - beautiful scan! You must be thrilled :)

Has your progesterone levels been checked ? I've a friend who had spotting and ended up having low levels of progesterone. But if the doctors aren't concerned try not to be too concerned either. :hugs: I know easier said than done tho...


----------



## Jezika

No, I don't think I've had my progesterone tested, unless it's part of the usual battery of blood tests for pregnancy. I know low levels can prevent a pregnancy from being sustained at the start, but I didn't know there could still issues this far along. Does it mean the baby could be at risk? None of the docs I've spoken to have seemed concerned since it's not a lot of blood and I can no cramping, so I don't see them ever checking for progesterone, or really doing anything until it gets bad. I'm just hoping that since it was fine three times before, it's fine now too. Just frustrating that I always seem to finally have my mind put at rest with a scan/doppler and then spot again immediately afterwards. It's some cruel coincidence.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Great scan pic grace! Glad lots of you are feeling better. 

Jezika - sorry your spotting has returned. That must be frustrating but baby has been fine up to this point so I'm sure everything will be fine. 

Afm my symptoms of nausea have all gone which makes me think something bad has happened. I have no symptoms at all. I think 10 weeks is too early for that to happen. I have a scan tomorrow and so this day is going to drag.


----------



## rose.

Jezika sorry about the spotting it must be so frustrating and worrying :( I am sure all will be fine though. I think of something was wrong you would have seen some sign of it on the scan.

Laura :hugs: I am glad you have your scan tomorrow to put your mind at rest. Try to make the most of a break from the symptoms, I felt better yesterday and got hopeful but then I woke up this morning feeling awful again and was sick, so it's very up and down for me at the moment. I'm sure you're just one of the lucky ones who gets used to the hormones more quickly :)


----------



## oneday123

Loopy Laura said:


> Great scan pic grace! Glad lots of you are feeling better.
> 
> Jezika - sorry your spotting has returned. That must be frustrating but baby has been fine up to this point so I'm sure everything will be fine.
> 
> Afm my symptoms of nausea have all gone which makes me think something bad has happened. I have no symptoms at all. I think 10 weeks is too early for that to happen. I have a scan tomorrow and so this day is going to drag.

Mine disappeared at around 10 weeks and then returned after a few days. Other than tiredness and peeing a lot my sickness and other symptoms have pretty much gone again now. Good luck with your scan tomorrow x


----------



## MrsRose168

Jezika said:


> No, I don't think I've had my progesterone tested, unless it's part of the usual battery of blood tests for pregnancy. I know low levels can prevent a pregnancy from being sustained at the start, but I didn't know there could still issues this far along. Does it mean the baby could be at risk? None of the docs I've spoken to have seemed concerned since it's not a lot of blood and I can no cramping, so I don't see them ever checking for progesterone, or really doing anything until it gets bad. I'm just hoping that since it was fine three times before, it's fine now too. Just frustrating that I always seem to finally have my mind put at rest with a scan/doppler and then spot again immediately afterwards. It's some cruel coincidence.

Jezika, the placenta starts to take over progesterone production around week 10 so by now you won't need a supplement. I've been weaning off my progesterone and plan to stop this weekend. 

Also, many women bleed throughout pregnancy so you may just be one of those people. As others have said, if your doctors/midwife aren't concerned, I'm sure everything is fine. I know it's so hard not to worry, but hopefully this helps ease your mind a bit. Big hugs! :hugs:


----------



## MrsRose168

Loopy Laura said:


> Great scan pic grace! Glad lots of you are feeling better.
> 
> Jezika - sorry your spotting has returned. That must be frustrating but baby has been fine up to this point so I'm sure everything will be fine.
> 
> Afm my symptoms of nausea have all gone which makes me think something bad has happened. I have no symptoms at all. I think 10 weeks is too early for that to happen. I have a scan tomorrow and so this day is going to drag.

Good luck with your scan tomorrow! Hopefully your one of the lucky ones whose symptoms go away early. I started feeling better around week 10 too, but did have some occasional bouts of nausea after that.


----------



## MrsRose168

Today is officially the start of the second trimester for me!! I have a scan on Monday, and if all goes well I'm going to announce to my co-workers on Tuesday. FX everything is still okay in there. The worry never stops, does it?


----------



## Bubbles1088

Jezika, the symptoms I have are subtle, but I'm having some slight cramping and cloudy urine. Symptoms aren't too bad yet but I ended up in the hospital with my last pregnancy at 38 weeks because it got so bad (horrid pain, peeing blood...); I thought the symptoms I was having prior to that point were from being pregnant. After that, I know what to looks for.


----------



## malia

MrsRose168 said:


> Today is officially the start of the second trimester for me!! I have a scan on Monday, and if all goes well I'm going to announce to my co-workers on Tuesday. FX everything is still okay in there. The worry never stops, does it?


I admire you for holding on until 14 weeks!
I caved and told everyone on Tuesday.
The kids at school have started asking if I'm pregnant because the bloat is RIDICULOUS.


----------



## MrsRose168

malia said:


> MrsRose168 said:
> 
> 
> Today is officially the start of the second trimester for me!! I have a scan on Monday, and if all goes well I'm going to announce to my co-workers on Tuesday. FX everything is still okay in there. The worry never stops, does it?
> 
> 
> I admire you for holding on until 14 weeks!
> I caved and told everyone on Tuesday.
> The kids at school have started asking if I'm pregnant because the bloat is RIDICULOUS.Click to expand...

Mine is too and much harder to hide than last week! I think it's helped that there are 6 other people in our department that recently announced their pregnancies so hopefully no one is expecting another and disregarding my belly as flubber!


----------



## chrissytina

Jezika - sorry I just don't know much about it. But if they have been doing tests I'm sure they tested for progesterone and all those types of things - so don't worry about it :) You can always call your doctor and ask to put your mind at ease.


----------



## DecemberWait

Just wanted to check in and let you know I am having a healthy baby boy :) We got our NIPT results back and everything looks perfect <3


----------



## rose.

Congratulations December, that's great :) how lovely to have one of each!!


----------



## oneday123

DecemberWait said:


> Just wanted to check in and let you know I am having a healthy baby boy :) We got our NIPT results back and everything looks perfect <3

Lovely news :)


----------



## Loopy Laura

DecemberWait said:


> Just wanted to check in and let you know I am having a healthy baby boy :) We got our NIPT results back and everything looks perfect <3

Aw great news, congratulations!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Congrats, December! How exciting!


----------



## counting

Saw baby today. Amazing! NT measurement was really good, 1.66, Lower than with both my older kids. Doctor said this baby looks really, really healthy. I didn't a good look at a nub :(. Though realistically I'm still guessing boy. We'll see July 25th!!


----------



## Jezika

Thanks for the reassurance, guys. I ended up bleeding again in the evening and it was more than before so I paged my midwife today and she got me in for an ultrasound. Baby looked fine, growing as it should (two days ahead, actually), so that was a relief. They even printed me more pics. But I'm still anxious of course! I wish I knew the cause.

December - congrats!!!


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Congratulations on your baby boy, December!

Jezika, i can't imagine how scary the bleeding must be. Glad everything looked great in the ultrasound.

Counting, you mentioned a few days ago about feeling faint/light headed. I have the exact same symptom and had it off and on in my first pregnancy too. It feels exactly as you described, like blood pressure and blood sugar dropping at the same time. I forgot about this symptom until it started happening again this week. I hope it goes away soon.


----------



## counting

https://i64.tinypic.com/2cz36a0.jpg

<3


----------



## DecemberWait

Awwwww I love that photo, Counting :) Thank you everyone! We are very excited, we have our NT scan on Tuesday and then we will announce. I am happy to be nearly out of first tri.


----------



## rose.

Good luck today Laura, hope all is well :hugs:


----------



## Loopy Laura

Great scan counting! And glad everything is fine jezika. It must be very scary to be bleeding but reassuring to know it doesn't mean anything bad. Having said that I hope the bleeding stops soon. 

Afm I had my scan this morning and it went really well! Baby was measuring right on track at 10 weeks 1 day and it was waving at us! So relieved as I was convinced something had happened as my symptoms went. I guess I'm just lucky! Here's a little pic I took with my toddler in it too!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## hilslo

So much good news!! Loving the scan pictures. Laura - so cute that your daughter is in the picture too - first picture of the siblings together!

Coungratations on having a boy December, it would be lovely to have one of each.

Jezika - hold on tight with the bleeding/spotting. Take comfort in the fact that you've had it a while now so if it was a signal that something was wrong it would have happened by now! So glad you got to see bubs happy and growing &#128522;


----------



## rose.

Congratulations Laura, it's a really cute photo :)


----------



## Bubbles1088

Congrats, Laura! I'm so glad all is well despite the bleeding.


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Wonderful news Laura and adorable picture of your little ones!


----------



## MrsRose168

Loopy Laura said:


> Great scan counting! And glad everything is fine jezika. It must be very scary to be bleeding but reassuring to know it doesn't mean anything bad. Having said that I hope the bleeding stops soon.
> 
> Afm I had my scan this morning and it went really well! Baby was measuring right on track at 10 weeks 1 day and it was waving at us! So relieved as I was convinced something had happened as my symptoms went. I guess I'm just lucky! Here's a little pic I took with my toddler in it too!

Great pic, Laura!


----------



## tommyg

Glad all is ok Laura. 

My symptoms have gone too I feel it's very early with DS I was still feeling rough at 15/16 weeks. I finally have date for MW week on Thursday being fair they could have made it this Thursday but next Thursday suits better with work.

I have a hen do next weekend, need a blinking good excuse not to drink. Any really good ideas?


----------



## Bubbles1088

We announced on Facebook today! These are the pics we used! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 64.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## JoyofMyLife

How exciting Bubbles! That is such a cute announcement. 

We've only told a handful of people and are waiting until after my sons bday party next weekend to make the official announcement. I found a really cute idea online - we're going to post a pic of DS in his crib with an eviction notice taped to the outside saying a new tenant is going to occupy the premises beginning Dec 2016. It's kinda sad but sooo cute, and all in fun of course!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Joy that is a super cute idea! Also can you believe we are about to have one year olds?? So crazy!


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Bubbles, I really can't believe it. Where has this year gone?! It's kinda scary to think how fast time is going to fly once we have two.:wacko:


----------



## oneday123

Bubbles, they're lovely pics. I've got a similar top for my ds that we're going to take pictures of him in for our announcement, which will probably be tomorrow. I've got my dating scan tomorrow. Eeeeeek!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Bubbles - that's a lovely announcement! Joyofmylife - I love that idea too!

Tommyg - I'm proof that symptoms can go and everything can still be ok. Hope the appointment goes well. In terms of not drinking, I find it pretty much impossible to do so without people guessing! You could speak to the barman at the beginning to say every time you order a vodka and lemonade (for example), you just want a lemonade. Or there's the whole "I'm on antibiotics" excuse. Good luck!


----------



## rose.

Bubbles that's a lovely announcement :) I haven't decided what I'll do for mine yet. We have quite a few people we still need to tell first that we won't be seeing for a couple of weeks, so I expect we will wait a few weeks to do a big announcement. 

DH was out last night and stayed in a hotel so I had the whole bed to myself! He is not back yet so DS and I are having a lazy morning in bed watching films. I did still wake quite a few times in the night but I do feel much better this morning - I had nearly 11 hours of sleep :haha: it was so nice to go to bed when DS did as I was so tired and had a really bad headache last night. 

I also bought a massage pillow from Amazon and it arrived yesterday. I used it for the first time this morning it is amazing!! Has really sorted out the pain in my upper and lower back.


----------



## rose.

Also Tommy g I don't really have any suggestions on not drinking! Luckily I normally get away with it without anyone noticing as I'm not a big drinker anyway and usually drive. However a hen do is a lot more tricky!! Maybe you could say you had a bit of tummy trouble yesterday and don't want to trigger it off again.


----------



## tommyg

If it was just a night out it would be easy to hide but the Hen do makes it blinking hard. I'm not convinced that any meds excuse will wash with a couple of nurses and somebody who is married to a pharmacist. 

I'll keep thinking though. I think trying to hide the fact I'm not drinking might be my best bet.

Would it wash to say I am on a diet? Alcohol has too many calories?


----------



## rose.

Probably more convincing than a medication excuse!! Or say you've had a bad headache all day and don't want to trigger it off again?


----------



## scoobydrlp

Just have to ask, what's a hen do? 

Loving all the scan pictures! I have one early Monday morning to be sure growth is progressing since I measured behind at my first scan. The ob said she wasn't worried, but agreed to schedule this one to put my mind at ease. Still having a ton of symptoms so I'm not horribly nervous, but you never know.


----------



## tommyg

Hen do is a girls night out with the bride prior to the wedding. Girls version of stag do


----------



## JoyofMyLife

I was wondering what a hen do was too haha! Thank you for the explanation. In the US we call it a bachelorette party. 

So I just about had a heart attack this morning - I cautiously stepped on the scale (which I've been avoiding cause I'm eating like a pig) and I've already gained 8.5 lbs. Holy cow, how did this happen?! I gained 50 Lbs with my son & luckily I lost it all but I'm on track to gain the same amount if not more this pregnancy. I've been insanely hungry so I guess I shouldn't be that shocked, it's just scary to actually see the numbers on the scale.:dohh:


----------



## malia

JoyofMyLife said:


> I was wondering what a hen do was too haha! Thank you for the explanation. In the US we call it a bachelorette party.
> 
> So I just about had a heart attack this morning - I cautiously stepped on the scale (which I've been avoiding cause I'm eating like a pig) and I've already gained 8.5 lbs. Holy cow, how did this happen?! I gained 50 Lbs with my son & luckily I lost it all but I'm on track to gain the same amount if not more this pregnancy. I've been insanely hungry so I guess I shouldn't be that shocked, it's just scary to actually see the numbers on the scale.:dohh:

I've gained 16 lbs!!! :( I'm someone who is normally so careful and health conscious but I'm just starving all the time. From today I'm going to try and stick to the number of calories I need for maintenance to avoid gaining any more.


----------



## MUMOF5

I'm constantly hungry too, hunger wakes me at around 4am every morning, haven't bothered getting on the scales as I know I'm gonna be traumatised &#128563;. Can't think of a better reason to gain weight tho &#128525; Xx


----------



## DecemberWait

I am definitely CONSTANTLY hungry right now too. It's funny because 3-12 weeks I was getting full after like 3 bites...now I seriously feel like I cannot get full! WTF! Guess it's just normal, I've lost 5lbs up till now but I am absolutely sure I will start gaining now that I am so ravenous.


----------



## oneday123

I'm sure that this is around the corner for me too! It happened last time and I gained a lot!!! So far this time, my appetite is still tiny. I get full after a few mouthfulls. I need to be careful this time!


----------



## rose.

I don't know if I have gained yet, my clothes feel tighter but I have a very bloated stomach. I am definitely managing to eat more than I did in first Tri with my last pregnancy - I couldn't keep much down last time. This time I have to eat to keep the nausea at bay! I am not really worried at the moment as I feel so rubbish at times that I'll do anything to be able to function normally!!


----------



## hilslo

I'm starving all the time too! I'm not venturing near the scales though - I've not been on since before my son was born!! I'm 14 weeks 2 days and my bump seems huge already!!!!

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Scooby!!!


----------



## Bubbles1088

I'm right there with you ladies on being hungry all the time! I gained 60lbs with DD and only lost 30-40 of it so I'm being very careful this time. It's so hard though when I can't feel like I can get enough! I'll take this over nausea any day though.


----------



## chrissytina

Does anyone here take DHA? I ran out of prenatals and went to the store and noticed some have DHA added to the vitamin. I asked a friend who just had a baby and she said she took DHA but just wondering if anyone here does?


----------



## Jrepp

MrsRose168 said:


> Bubbles1088 said:
> 
> 
> Hey haven't been around much lately. Been moving and it's all consuming! Still haven't announced as we haven't had time to get the pics we want but it's gonna happen this week...I hope! Hope you all are well, can't believe we are all entering second tri!!! :happydance:
> 
> I know, I can't believe the second trimester is just about here! I'm confused on the cutoff for second tri--I've read 13.3 weeks and 14 weeks. I think I'll officially consider myself in the second tri on Friday when I'll be 14 weeks.
> 
> My uterus has been really achey lately and that and my hips feel like they've been having growing pains. It's picked up over the last several days so I'm hoping that means I'll be getting a legitimate bump soon! We told my MIL over the weekend and she touched my belly and said I'm starting to show already. And I was like, well the baby is much lower than that right now--that's just fat and bloat!Click to expand...

I've counted trimesters at 13 weeks 3 days each, so the second trimester starts at 13+3 and the third trimester starts at 26+6. Otherwise you have a 13 week trimester, a 14 week trimester and then a 13 week trimester. The inconsistency drives me crazy.



Genevevex said:


> So... For some reason I'm really hesitant to join a thread like this, though I'm not certain why. I guess I've never made pregnancy friend attachments in my previous two pregnancies, and though I want to, I'm really nervous about it. And the thread is already over 100 pages...
> 
> So, Hi. I'm pregnant with my third. You might have noticed me lurking through the first trimester forum lately. I'm currently due Dec. 3rd. Though it's a bit flexible, apparently, as my first due date was Nov. 24th. I guess they will firm up the date at my next scan.
> 
> This pregnancy was a COMPLETE surprise, as I was on birth control pills at the time. Yet here I am.

Hi, and welcome. Joining a group like this is always scary because of so many people going through so many things. When is your next scan?



rose. said:


> One day I was the same last night!! Nightmare. I am finding it so hard to get a good nights sleep at the moment. It feels like I'm never properly asleep as I keep waking up needing a wee or feeling uncomfortable. I've woken up with a really sore throat today so im worried about how I'll manage while feeling rubbish due to being ill and pregnant at the same time. I am so tired!

Me too! Between my 10 month old waking multiple times at night, a husband who wakes me up snoring and waking to pee, I think I only get about 4 hours of sleep. I've had a sore throat the past few days too. I wonder if its a hormone switch from first to second trimester. 



GraceER said:


> Measuring 12+2 exactly and absolutely perfect &#10084;&#65039;. Seeing this little one wave and bounce around has absolutely melted my heart. Beyond excited now!

Awwww hi baby!



Bubbles1088 said:


> Welcome, Geneveve!
> 
> Wonderful scan, Grace!
> 
> So I think my nausea is pretty much gone now! Every once in awhile I feel a little sick, but the worst is definitely over. I can stomach sweets again and have had a few cravings even. Such a relief! I hope you ladies are starting to feel better too!

So jealous. I'm still hard core puking with no end in sight.



Bubbles1088 said:


> My OB's office called and I have a UTI. I thought I might but wasn't sure. Also been so stressed lately with the move and unpacking that I'm worried sick about the baby. I am sure it is irrational but I so wish I could see in there to check on the little sprout. :( Anxiety sucks!

Sorry about the UTI. Watch out for a yeast infection soon too. I told my husband I wanted to buy an ultrasound machine so I could check on the little bundle whenever I wanted to. 



Loopy Laura said:


> Great scan pic grace! Glad lots of you are feeling better.
> 
> Jezika - sorry your spotting has returned. That must be frustrating but baby has been fine up to this point so I'm sure everything will be fine.
> 
> Afm my symptoms of nausea have all gone which makes me think something bad has happened. I have no symptoms at all. I think 10 weeks is too early for that to happen. I have a scan tomorrow and so this day is going to drag.

It's such a double edged sword. You don't like it when the symptoms are there, but then freak out when they disappear. I do know of tons of women whose symptoms start fading at about 10 weeks and then pick back up later. Do you have a doppler at home to check on the wee one when you are nervous? How did the scan go?



malia said:


> MrsRose168 said:
> 
> 
> Today is officially the start of the second trimester for me!! I have a scan on Monday, and if all goes well I'm going to announce to my co-workers on Tuesday. FX everything is still okay in there. The worry never stops, does it?
> 
> I admire you for holding on until 14 weeks!
> I caved and told everyone on Tuesday.
> The kids at school have started asking if I'm pregnant because the bloat is RIDICULOUS.Click to expand...

I told everyone on April 3rd after our second beta. I didn't want to wait in case something happened. When I was working the kids were asking me why I was getting fat LOL



DecemberWait said:


> Just wanted to check in and let you know I am having a healthy baby boy :) We got our NIPT results back and everything looks perfect <3

'

Congratulations! Boys are awesome



Jezika said:


> Thanks for the reassurance, guys. I ended up bleeding again in the evening and it was more than before so I paged my midwife today and she got me in for an ultrasound. Baby looked fine, growing as it should (two days ahead, actually), so that was a relief. They even printed me more pics. But I'm still anxious of course! I wish I knew the cause.
> 
> December - congrats!!!

Did they look for a subchorionic hematoma and check to make sure the placenta wasn't covering the cervix? Those are two very common reasons for bleeding in the first trimester.



Loopy Laura said:


> Great scan counting! And glad everything is fine jezika. It must be very scary to be bleeding but reassuring to know it doesn't mean anything bad. Having said that I hope the bleeding stops soon.
> 
> Afm I had my scan this morning and it went really well! Baby was measuring right on track at 10 weeks 1 day and it was waving at us! So relieved as I was convinced something had happened as my symptoms went. I guess I'm just lucky! Here's a little pic I took with my toddler in it too!

That is adorable, and I may steal the idea for tomorrow. 



tommyg said:


> Glad all is ok Laura.
> 
> My symptoms have gone too I feel it's very early with DS I was still feeling rough at 15/16 weeks. I finally have date for MW week on Thursday being fair they could have made it this Thursday but next Thursday suits better with work.
> 
> I have a hen do next weekend, need a blinking good excuse not to drink. Any really good ideas?

You could say that you have a UTI and can't drink while taking the antibiotics. Or that you are on a detox and are avoiding alcohol for a bit.



Bubbles1088 said:


> We announced on Facebook today! These are the pics we used! :)

That's adorable! 



Bubbles1088 said:


> Joy that is a super cute idea! Also can you believe we are about to have one year olds?? So crazy!

Me too (well in 2 months......Luke was born late)



JoyofMyLife said:


> Bubbles, I really can't believe it. Where has this year gone?! It's kinda scary to think how fast time is going to fly once we have two.:wacko:

Right?!?!?! You already live basically in a few hour increments.....now those are going to be doubled and time is going to fly. 



JoyofMyLife said:


> I was wondering what a hen do was too haha! Thank you for the explanation. In the US we call it a bachelorette party.
> 
> So I just about had a heart attack this morning - I cautiously stepped on the scale (which I've been avoiding cause I'm eating like a pig) and I've already gained 8.5 lbs. Holy cow, how did this happen?! I gained 50 Lbs with my son & luckily I lost it all but I'm on track to gain the same amount if not more this pregnancy. I've been insanely hungry so I guess I shouldn't be that shocked, it's just scary to actually see the numbers on the scale.:dohh:

Hahah. I totally don't really worry about the scale too much. Your body knows what it's doing and is going to gain the amount of weight you need for a healthy pregnancy and postpartum needs.



Bubbles1088 said:


> I'm right there with you ladies on being hungry all the time! I gained 60lbs with DD and only lost 30-40 of it so I'm being very careful this time. It's so hard though when I can't feel like I can get enough! I'll take this over nausea any day though.

I totally gained a bunch with Luke too. I lost 15 pounds in the first trimester, and wound up with an extra 48 pounds from pre-pregnancy weight. With this little tot, I was still 17 pounds above my original pre pregnancy weight gained like 4 pounds and then lost that and 10 more (so 14 pounds lost total). It'll all work out in the end.



chrissytina said:


> Does anyone here take DHA? I ran out of prenatals and went to the store and noticed some have DHA added to the vitamin. I asked a friend who just had a baby and she said she took DHA but just wondering if anyone here does?

I don't because of an allergy, but most prenatals do have DHA in them. To be honest I don't take prenatals at all. 



AFM: Had my NT scan on Friday and the baby was in a horrible position again so we couldn't get the measurement. The ultrasound tech was horrible and did nothing but jiggle my stomach ad then threw a hissy fit to check the placental location. She didn't do the scan she was supposed to to check out the cord and all that either. So I have to go back tomorrow at 11 to try for the 5th time to get the nuchal measurement. If baby isn't in a good position we are going to call it and just throw in additional testing in the second trimester.


----------



## tommyg

Fortunately I haven't gained any weight so far. I am about 30lb heavier than I was when I fell pregnant with DS. So hoping to gain baby and not much more. 

After this baby is born I will be using my mat leave to walk and loose the extra pounds I can't cart them about forever.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Ugh I'm sorry to hear your nausea is still bad and they are having so much trouble with the nuchal measurement, Jrepp. I hope they get it this time. And I really hope you stop getting sick soon, that really is the worst. :(


----------



## MiaMama

chrissytina said:


> Does anyone here take DHA? I ran out of prenatals and went to the store and noticed some have DHA added to the vitamin. I asked a friend who just had a baby and she said she took DHA but just wondering if anyone here does?

My prenatal vitamins come from CVS and are a pack of 2 bottles, 1 pill of each bottle everyday. First pill is a multivitamin and multimeral complex, second pill is DHA (200mg). Hope this helps


----------



## Genevevex

Jrepp said:


> Hi, and welcome. Joining a group like this is always scary because of so many people going through so many things. When is your next scan?
> 
> I'm still hard core puking with no end in sight.

I still don't have another scan date yet. Last pregnancy they did scans at 12 weeks and 21 weeks, but they seem to have skipped over my 12 week scan this time. I have an appointment scheduled for this Friday (June 10th), so hopefully they will schedule me one for very soon after. 

...also, I'm with you on the puking thing. I've spent most of the day at work today trying REALLY hard not to throw up, meanwhile EVERYTHING makes me start gagging... ug. I really hope this goes away soon.


----------



## Genevevex

So, I posted this over on the Second Trimester board, but it's not getting responses, and I am so needy and upset right now. 

I have an hour ride to work each day, and an hour ride back. Last pregnancy I had issues with my hips and had to go out of work early (only 2 weeks) because I couldn't sit in one position for that long without moving. 

Well, this morning I'm riding to work and literally CRYING from my hips hurting the whole way in. And I'm only at 14 weeks. I'm so upset and not sure what to do.


----------



## scoobydrlp

Hi ladies, I had my second scan today and everything looked great! Measured on track and was moving all around, heart rate was 170.
 



Attached Files:







20160606_085359-1.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Genevevex, in my last pregnancy I had severe hip and pelvic pain at around 18 weeks. It literally felt like my hips were out of alignment and it was extremely painful to sit, stand or lay down for long periods of time. The only thing that helped relieve the pain was icing the area, but it was tough to get to cause the pain was so deep in my pelvic bone. I practically had to sit on the ice pack to get to the right spot. 

I was terrified that the pain would last through my whole pregnancy but it eventually passed after a few weeks. I think the baby was just in a funny position and finally moved. I hope it gets better for you too. If not then I would definitely mention it to your dr. I think they have support belts that can help relieve the pressure on your hips.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Jrepp - I don't have a Doppler and not sure it would be a good idea for me as if just panic if I couldn't find the heartbeat and make it worse! Luckily the scan went fine so it gave me confidence that symptoms don't mean an awful lot. I hope you get somewhere with the nuchal measurement. 

I really feel for all of you still suffering from sickness. I had nausea but wasn't actually sick so I guess I'm lucky. I hope you all feel better very soon. It's good that we are all moving on with the pregnancies though so it should subside soon!

Scoobydrip - congrats on a great scan! Glad everything went well! 

Genevevex - I don't really have any advice but I really hope the hip pain is short lived. From what I hear, symptoms like that come and go so I'm sure you will get some relief soon. I know that's not very encouraging when you're in agony.


----------



## MrsRose168

Genevevex said:


> So, I posted this over on the Second Trimester board, but it's not getting responses, and I am so needy and upset right now.
> 
> I have an hour ride to work each day, and an hour ride back. Last pregnancy I had issues with my hips and had to go out of work early (only 2 weeks) because I couldn't sit in one position for that long without moving.
> 
> Well, this morning I'm riding to work and literally CRYING from my hips hurting the whole way in. And I'm only at 14 weeks. I'm so upset and not sure what to do.

Have you been to a chiropractor? I go every couple weeks to one that specializes in prenatal care.


----------



## MrsRose168

Loopy Laura said:


> Jrepp - I don't have a Doppler and not sure it would be a good idea for me as if just panic if I couldn't find the heartbeat and make it worse! Luckily the scan went fine so it gave me confidence that symptoms don't mean an awful lot. I hope you get somewhere with the nuchal measurement.
> 
> I really feel for all of you still suffering from sickness. I had nausea but wasn't actually sick so I guess I'm lucky. I hope you all feel better very soon. It's good that we are all moving on with the pregnancies though so it should subside soon!
> 
> Scoobydrip - congrats on a great scan! Glad everything went well!
> 
> Genevevex - I don't really have any advice but I really hope the hip pain is short lived. From what I hear, symptoms like that come and go so I'm sure you will get some relief soon. I know that's not very encouraging when you're in agony.

I have a Doppler and haven't ever been able to find the heartbeat, which has caused tons of anxiety! I tried this morning before my scan and got nothing but she was doing just fine on the ultrasound. Not sure I'll be using mine anytime soon. Not sure why I can't find the hb--it's really frustrating!


----------



## rose.

I am going to get my Doppler this week. I won't use it until the day of my scan though just in case I can't find the HB as its still early. I know I'll just panic all week otherwise!

I felt a bit better today and then threw up my dinner.. Argh!! Luckily, hubby didn't finish his so I finished it for him :haha: it's so weird this sickness - I didn't even feel that sick but could feel I was going to be, and afterwards I was hungry again. I remember having a few dinners like that with my first pregnancy. 

The weather is so hot today, I really struggled at work. Although I love nice warm weather it sucks when you're stuck in a hot office!


----------



## malia

I've been humming hawing over buying a doppler. Do you guys think it is worth it?


----------



## chrissytina

I bought one and have been using it everyday from week 12 or so. The first few times I used it I had a hard time finding the heartbeat, but now I can find it in a few seconds. I find it works better if I use a ton of lube and I am lying down flat on my back. I also figured out that you have to kind of move the doppler around even in one place - like turn it sideways or angle it a tiny bit. Even just a tenth of an inch difference in angle can mean the difference between hearing and not hearing the HB. Also make sure you are low on your stomach, you would be surprised how low baby is right now he is way below your belly button and close to the public bone.

Maybe you can try bringing the doppler with you to the doctor and they can show you how to find the HB with it at the office.

Hope that helps anyone trying to use one!


----------



## tommyg

I'm sure getting a heart beat before 18 weeks is very might work, might not. By then you might be able to find some movement.

I've also experienced a wm pick up what sounded like a HB to me, no that's your pulse. 

I was hospitalized for a week towards the end of my last pregnancy. To avoid spreading my bugs they left a doppier in my room never was I actually tempted to try using it alone. Too scared of panicking over nothing. So no I honestly can't see me being tempted to buy one.


----------



## Bubbles1088

MrsRose, that's one reason I won't get a Doppler. I would love one, but I'd freak out hardcore if I couldn't find a hb!


----------



## MrsRose168

Bubbles1088 said:


> MrsRose, that's one reason I won't get a Doppler. I would love one, but I'd freak out hardcore if I couldn't find a hb!

Yep, I promised myself I wouldn't freak out if I couldn't find it but that's just impossible to do. So for now, I'm putting it away! :dohh:


----------



## counting

I have a doppler and used one for last pregnancy as well. I couldn't honestly handle pregnancy without one. Before 12 weeks the heartbeat can be tricky, but I use it daily and I am actually better at finding the heart beat than obgyn and nurses. They struggle... last pregnancy they started handing it to me at heartbeat checks....haha(anterior placenta made finding it extremely tricky)


----------



## Jezika

I was very tempted to get a doppler but there only seem to be a few available in Canada on Amazon and on other sites, and they're super expensive. I found a place you can rent from but it still isn't cheap. So I took it as a sign that it's best I don't obsess over checking the HB all the time anyway, which my anxiety would definitely force me to do.

Scoobydrip - awww, cute ultrasound!

Jrepp - My first two ultrasounds didn't show any sign of placenta covering cervix or hematoma, nor short/open cervix, so I'm guessing my u/s from Friday was the same. I'm chalking it up to a sensitive cervix. Sorry to hear about your hips btw. I don't have any advice I'm afraid, but the other ladies seemed to have some good ideas. Hope it subsides soon :hugs:

Tommyg - Re: hen do, could you maybe say that you had a glass of wine or whatever else before coming out, to get the party started, and you've felt dodgy since so you stopped drinking till you feel better (I'm thinking maybe if they actually believe you HAD a drink, it won't put them in mind of you not drinking at all?). Or avoid ordering in front of your friends and just tell them your non-alcohol drink is really alcoholic (e.g., a mixed drink, or ask the bar staff to put apple juice in a wine glass to simulate white wine, ha). Or tell them you took Tylenol (or any other type of acetaminophen... can't remember what it's called in the UK.. paracetamol?) for migraine or whatever and your doc told you the following (which I found online... no idea if it's true): "If you mix alcohol and acetaminophen (Tylenol), it can cause liver damage &#8212; seriously, do not do this. From Tylenol&#8217;s website: &#8220;Severe liver damage may occur if you take 3 or more alcoholic drinks every day while using this product.&#8221; Sure, you're not drinking 3 drinks everyday, but you could say you already had a drink or two before coming out and you want to play it safe. I'm keen to see how it all goes down!

Re: weight gain, it's funny because I look waaaay more pregnant than I am (like shamefully so... I've been considering telling people I won't see again that I'm due in Sep), but I strangely haven't gone up in weight. I do not know how this is possible. Maybe I lost muscle, which is heavier?


----------



## oneday123

I'd be too scared to get a Doppler. I'd love one, but know I'd completely panic if I couldn't find the heartbeat.

I had my dating scan yesterday. I was given a due date of December 10th, which is a couple of days ahead of where I thought. According to the opks, temp, etc. I ovulated on a Wednesday, but according to 2 different scans now, the baby was conceived the Saturday before. Not sure how that happened!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Loopy Laura

Oneday - great scan picture! 

Jezika - I have no idea how that's possible but I'm similar. I'm only 10 weeks and already have a defined bump but I have only put a pound or two on. Weird but I'm not complaining! Im embarrassed about the size of my tummy - there's no way I'm going to be able to hide this from work for another couple of weeks!


----------



## tommyg

Laura are you naturally very slim? 
Last time round a very slim size 8 friend who I only see occasionally was about a week in front of me. We met at 16 weeks she had a proper round bump I just looked fatter than my normal size 14.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Anyone else pregnant with #2 and feeling like it's really hard to deal with your first child? I don't know if it's mood swings or what but it is so hard for me to deal with my 11 month old right now. We also just moved and she is not adjusting well to the new place and so she cries basically any time we aren't holding her or paying 100% attention to her. :/ We can't live our lives like that; we have to cook, clean, go to the bathroom, eat, work, etc. It's really difficult for me right now. I'll also go from super happy to super upset/angry in no time at all which makes it worse. :(


----------



## Genevevex

Bubbles1088 said:


> Anyone else pregnant with #2 and feeling like it's really hard to deal with your first child? I don't know if it's mood swings or what but it is so hard for me to deal with my 11 month old right now. We also just moved and she is not adjusting well to the new place and so she cries basically any time we aren't holding her or paying 100% attention to her. :/ We can't live our lives like that; we have to cook, clean, go to the bathroom, eat, work, etc. It's really difficult for me right now. I'll also go from super happy to super upset/angry in no time at all which makes it worse. :(

Unfortunately, that's all part of being pregnant with kiddos already around. I had the problem with #2, and am having the same problem with #3. I have no patience and snap at the kids far more than I should. The only good part is that it will only last for a little while and they likely won't remember this period at all. 

Just try your best to be patient and think past the hormones. I know it's hard. :thumbup:


----------



## Bubbles1088

Thank you for the reply, Genevevex. I don't feel so alone now. I feel so horrible for snapping so often, today especially was a very rough day for both her and I. :(


----------



## DecemberWait

Here's my little guy! All looks great so far. Measuring 13w1d but I am 12w4d according to my first ultrasound that I had. HR 167bpm. He was SUPER active bouncing around, waving, rolling...totally in love with this little guy already <3
 



Attached Files:







12w4d.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Bubbles, my son has been really clingy for the past few weeks too. I think it's just a phase they go through around this age. I haven't had a lot of patience with him or my hubby lately either and I attribute that to hormones. I'm sure it will all pass soon so hang in there cause you're not alone!


----------



## Jezika

Beautiful scans, Oneday and Decemberwait!

I've been trying to guess the sex from my scans, even though I know it's futile. A lot of "signs" point to girl, so DH and I are happy, but I just know it'll be the opposite of what we think.

Hope all you ladies with kiddies already catch a break soon. I can only imagine how tough that is :hugs:


----------



## Jezika

Oh, and Laura, I guess my 6-month-looking bump could be because of my fibroids. I have four and they've grown during pregnancy. At certain points in the day one or more of them protrude from my abdomen. It's realllly freaky and I don't like it one bit.


----------



## rose.

I also get snappier than usual with DS. Luckily he's a bit older so less clingy and more independent - he does ask a million questions though which can get annoying, especially if I just want some privacy like if I'm throwing up. He also has lots of tantrums which can get very tiring but he is better than he was about 6 months ago. I don't know how I'd manage if he was still in nappies, etc!!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Tommyg - I'm size 10 but I'm not sure that has much to do with it. I've had a bit of a tummy since dd was born - as I had a c section, I just didn't want to exercise my tummy muscles so I don't have any! My sister is 23 weeks pregnant and I'm bigger than her! She's really skinny and I have no idea where she's hiding baby! I guess everyone's just different. 

Decemberwait - great scan pic! So exciting to see all these scans! 

And yes, I'm finding it so challenging with my 20 month dd right now. She's throwing about 8 tantrums per day right now - I think she's hit the terrible twos early - and I feel so drained and helpless afterwards. I find my patience wearing thin.


----------



## Genevevex

rose. said:


> I also get snappier than usual with DS. Luckily he's a bit older so less clingy and more independent - he does ask a million questions though which can get annoying, especially if I just want some privacy like if I'm throwing up. He also has lots of tantrums which can get very tiring but he is better than he was about 6 months ago. I don't know how I'd manage if he was still in nappies, etc!!

Ohmigosh, yes! My three year old is exactly like this right now. When I was especially sick a few weeks ago, throwing up into the sink, and he's standing there asking, "Die, mommy? Mommy die? Don't die, mommy!" Ug! Just give me a minute, kid.

Ladies, we all have to remember that we can't be super mommies right now (as my doctor said during my last pregnancy)--we're already super by making more babies inside us. We need to have patience with ourselves as well as our older kids.


----------



## rose.

Hehe Geneveve that made me laugh a little, die mummy?? Haha. My son was in bed the other night and I had to run to the bathroom to throw up my dinner (ew!) and he was shouting from his bed 'mummy? You sick? You being sick mummy? Can I have some water. Water mummy!' He also gets annoyed when I shut him out of the bathroom, I hate for him to have to watch me throw up though it's so gross. He keeps pretending that he's sick too and does a little cough in to the toilet :haha: it's quite sweet. 

Laura I think DS started his tantrums about that stage too. Over time you learn to deal with them, and as they get older they learn to control them a bit themselves so I just ignore DS now if he's in one of his Paddys and eventually he will just stop and go and do something else. It is difficult when they're that little though and can't really tell you what they want.


----------



## MrsRose168

Jezika said:


> Beautiful scans, Oneday and Decemberwait!
> 
> I've been trying to guess the sex from my scans, even though I know it's futile. A lot of "signs" point to girl, so DH and I are happy, but I just know it'll be the opposite of what we think.
> 
> Hope all you ladies with kiddies already catch a break soon. I can only imagine how tough that is :hugs:

Have you tried any of the old wives tales? Mine were all accurate for a girl, but I STILL thought it was a boy! So much for mother's intuition!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Geneveve, I like the way your doctor put that. It's hard to keep in perspective right now but you are absolutely right, we have to take care of and have patience with ourselves too.


----------



## oneday123

My ds is almost 3 and on the whole he is very good. He does ask "why?" About 100 times per minute at the minute which can get a bit annoying bless him. Especially when you're feeling pretty shattered and drained! He doesnt have nap any more either which I'm finding a bit tough, especially when I'm tired and could do with one. I must admit I have brought him up into my bed with so that I can snooze and he watched Peppa Pig. I've only done that once, but I was at the point where my eyes were closing!!!


----------



## Tweeks

I think at this point, we need to do whatever we can to get through. If that means cuddling in bed while they watch peppa pig, then so be it. I do try and take my DD out every day for an hour but I'm just trying to function and get through the day at the moment.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Today, I intentionally picked up my prescription on the other side of town so DD would take her second nap in he car, then drove back to this side to go grocery shop. It worked, I got some peace, and DD isn't melting down (unless I leave the room for 5 seconds). We gotta do what we gotta do!


----------



## tommyg

I'm lucky I seem to be past the sick stage but DS was worried when I was sick.

Get used to the why? Questions they don't stop. I still get some real crackers of why / how? Lots of star wars questions which drive me nuts but proper why / "how do you count to infinity?" type get your brain working questions I love trying to answer.


----------



## GraceER

I've started to notice this sensation very low in my pelvis, near my pubic bone. It's very soft and almost feels like teeny tiny bubbles or something fizzing. Am I going crazy or is this first flutters? I keep telling myself it's way too early but then I am quite slim and sensitive on the inside from years of Endo pain. What do you think?


----------



## Loopy Laura

GraceER said:


> I've started to notice this sensation very low in my pelvis, near my pubic bone. It's very soft and almost feels like teeny tiny bubbles or something fizzing. Am I going crazy or is this first flutters? I keep telling myself it's way too early but then I am quite slim and sensitive on the inside from years of Endo pain. What do you think?

That's definitely it! Bubbles is exactly the word I used to describe it the first time around! Very exciting!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Grace that is definitely baby! I've felt the same thing last pregnancy and now this one too!


----------



## scoobydrlp

I'm so glad I'm not the only one struggling with begin patient with my LO. I yelled at her tonight before bed because she wasn't listening and then threw a tantrum. I feel like a scrappy mom right now. :/


----------



## rose.

My DS gets shouted at a lot because he doesn't listen and has ridiculous tantrums. He doesn't pay much more notice once I've shouted but at least it makes me feel better :haha: I wonder how long it will be until they start listening!!


----------



## Genevevex

rose. said:


> My DS gets shouted at a lot because he doesn't listen and has ridiculous tantrums. He doesn't pay much more notice once I've shouted but at least it makes me feel better :haha: I wonder how long it will be until they start listening!!

I don't think it ever really happens with boys. My husband is 34 and still doesn't listen to me. lol


----------



## tommyg

Shouting doesn't really work in my house I'm sure he just completely switches off to it.


----------



## rose.

Haha Geneveve neither does mine!!


----------



## hilslo

We tried explaining that I'm pregnant to my nearly 2 yo. We thought he'd got it when he pointed to my tummy and said "baby" but then realised that we was a bit confused when he also pointed to his and my dh's stomachs and also said "baby!". Oh well, I'm guessing he'll figure it out in 6 month's time!!!


----------



## rose.

Oh bless him Hilslo!! I'm sure he will realise eventually :)

Scan went well, I have been put forward by 5 days so now due on 17th Dec!


----------



## Jezika

Genevevex & Hillslo - that's hilarious re: husband and baby in belly.

Mrs. Rose - I did all the wives tale gender predictions (well, I got others who are more experienced than I am to do some of them), and they ALL point to girl. That is, Chinese calendar, nub theory, skull theory and Ramsey method. But I hear too many times that in such cases it's still been wrong! Oh well, just over four more weeks to go till we know.

Grace - ahhh, I wish I could feel bubbles and flutters! I try and focus on feeling them, but I always get distracted by the sensation of my own heartbeat.

Apart from some lingering nausea here and there and need for occasional naps, I'm really not feeling pregnant. I haven't had sore boobs since maybe week 8, interestingly. Lots of acne though, booo. At least I haven't had any spotting since just before my ultrasound a week ago, though I hope I'm not tempting fate.


----------



## Jezika

OH, does anyone have any ideas on how I could do a social media announcement using our cats?


----------



## Bubbles1088

On the same note of other children, I do wonder how DD will take it. She will be 17 months when #2 is born. Someone asked me about it today and it got me to thinking.


----------



## counting

For some reason I'm getting sicker in the second trimester. Nauseous all the time. It's rough. Yay for being over 14 weeks now though!!


----------



## MUMOF5

Jezika said:


> OH, does anyone have any ideas on how I could do a social media announcement using our cats?

Maybe try to get a picture of your cats sitting side by side with a little pair of booties in between them ??


----------



## Bubbles1088

Counting I hope that ends for you soon! My SIL actually didn't get sick until the 3rd tri herself. I'm hoping that in your case it's just a fluke and you're better before you know it!


----------



## Loopy Laura

rose. said:


> Oh bless him Hilslo!! I'm sure he will realise eventually :)
> 
> Scan went well, I have been put forward by 5 days so now due on 17th Dec!

Glad the scan went well! I've updated the front page with your due date.


----------



## JoyofMyLife

My friend let me borrow her Doppler and I was able to hear the baby's heartbeat today. It was so exciting! It took me a while to find it and I was starting to get nervous, but once you find that sweet spot, it's the most beautiful sound in the world. This will definitely help me feel more secure until my next appt on July 1st.


----------



## Jrepp

Bubbles1088 said:


> On the same note of other children, I do wonder how DD will take it. She will be 17 months when #2 is born. Someone asked me about it today and it got me to thinking.

I was wondering the same thing! I think more intriqued than anything


----------



## MUMOF5

Had a gender scan today and we are definitely team pink &#128513;&#127872;&#128149;&#128150;


----------



## malia

MUMOF5 said:


> Had a gender scan today and we are definitely team pink &#128513;&#127872;&#128149;&#128150;



Congratulations. :flower:
I'm also hoping to join team pink!!


----------



## MiaMama

MUMOF5 said:


> Had a gender scan today and we are definitely team pink &#128513;&#127872;&#128149;&#128150;

Congratulations!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Congrats, Mumof5!!! So exciting! Can't wait til we are all finding out! :D


----------



## Loopy Laura

Congrats mumof5! How exciting!


----------



## tommyg

Congratulations on team pink. 
I'm staying yellow.


----------



## rose.

Congratulations! I can't wait to find out :)


----------



## GraceER

Yay mumof5!! So exciting. I'm still so torn about finding out. Right at the start OH convinced me it would be better to find out. Now he says he doesn't mind either way and we could just wait! I was letting him choose but it looks like it'll be up to me. I was always keen to be team yellow for lots of reasons but now I don't know if I'll have the self control to say no if they offer to tell us and they obviously know! It's so hard. 

In other news I'm feeling lots of flutters now! They're very irregular but stronger than last week, like sudden ripples. It's so special, I've been looking forward to it so much and it really is wonderful &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## tommyg

Grace stay team yellow it adds to the excitement at the end!

I toyed with the idea of finding out but really sorting out baby clothes is the only reason id want to know.


----------



## rose.

I would love to have the will power to stay yellow and have a surprise but I like to be organised and I think if I bought a load of neutral stuff then I wouldn't want to use it once baby is here. Also I haven't decided whether to put the kids in a bedroom together or put them separately - our third bedroom is quite small. The gender will affect that decision so I've decided to find out :)


----------



## tommyg

I think if mine were closer in age I would be tempted to let them share. Letting them use the other room as a play room until they are at an age when they decided / needed their own space.

But with a 6 year gap DS will need somewhere that he can play with Lego and other toys with tiny / not baby friendly bits.


----------



## Loopy Laura

I can't wait to find out the gender so I'm definitely going to! I have a daughter and I'd secretly love another daughter but I dont really mind. I think boys are just so unknown to me I'd panic a bit! I think my dh would quite like a boy though. 

Grace - so exciting you're feeling movement already! It is so reassuring, I can't wait!


----------



## JoyofMyLife

I'm staying team yellow too. In my last pregnancy we were also going to be team yellow but the technician accidently told me the gender of my baby at my anatomy scan. I was so devastated to have the surprise ruined with my first so I definitely don't want anything to ruin it this time!


----------



## tommyg

That's rotten she told you. One lady who did my scan warned before she did it. I call all babies He as I don't like calling them It.

Def warn them you don't want to know.


----------



## hilslo

MUMOF5 said:


> Had a gender scan today and we are definitely team pink &#128513;&#127872;&#128149;&#128150;

Congratulations!!!! 

We're def going to find out too. I like being able to say he/she. We foun out with my son as after a couple of failed pregnancies it really made me like it was actually going to happen and I think it made it feel more real.

I can see the appeal of team yellow though but I'm also too impatient!!!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Hilslo same here, team yellow would be fun in its own way, but knowing the gender helps us be more prepared and I am impatient. Also I feel like it helps me to connect better with the baby.


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Tommyg, I told the tech I didn't want to know at the start of my appointment and he still let it slip. He also tried to back peddle and cover up his mistake, which made it even worse and more obvious that he slipped. If he would have just said He and left it at that, then I probably wouldn't have thought too much of it. 

This time I'm going to tape a big sign to my head that says "I don't want to know the gender" lol!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Definitely just felt the baby move! :cloud9:


----------



## scoobydrlp

So exciting that some are feeling movement already! 

It's been a week since I had my blood drawn for the materniT21 test. I can't wait for the results! I need to know the gender! And we're waiting for the results before we announce on social media. I'm getting impatient!


----------



## hilslo

Yeay Bubbles!!!! It's brilliant when you get to feel them everyday - so reassuring!!

I had a midwife appt yesterday and we heard the heartbeat. Best noise ever &#128515;


----------



## malia

Bubbles1088 said:


> Definitely just felt the baby move! :cloud9:

Amazing! I am still yet to feel anything, but this is my first. Can't wait for it to happen


----------



## chrissytina

Bubbles that's so cool. Since this is my first they said I probably won't feel anything until at least 19-22 weeks. Haven't felt anything yet.

Anyone in their second trimester still throwing up? I do every morning and if I'm hungry I start retching. Thankfully I'm not very nauseous anymore but just wondering when the vomiting will finally be over :coffee:


----------



## rose.

I've found that the vomiting has been worse for the last week. I have felt less nauseous, mainly just if I get hungry, but it's weird that I've been throwing up more.


----------



## Bubbles1088

malia said:


> Bubbles1088 said:
> 
> 
> Definitely just felt the baby move! :cloud9:
> 
> Amazing! I am still yet to feel anything, but this is my first. Can't wait for it to happenClick to expand...

With my first I didn't feel jabs/kicks that I KNEW were movements until 17-18 weeks. I'm actually surprised I'm feeling this one so early but I won't complain. It is infrequent but when I feel it it's so reassuring. It's the best feeling EVER...I can't wait until you feel it! :cloud9:


----------



## Loopy Laura

I had my 12 week scan today and everything looks perfect! My due date has been moved forward by 3 days to 27th December. 

I'm feeling a bit nauseous again which is weird as I had a few weeks of feeling better. I'm also exhausted at the moment - it's the first time it's really hit me. I thought now was the time I'm supposed to start feeling better not worse!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## hilslo

Great scan Loopylaura!

Sorry for those of you still suffering from nausea &#128543; Feeling sick is horrible but at least it's for a good cause! I just hope it eases up for you soon!


----------



## jessicasmum

Hi ladies! Is it ok if I join? I'm a bit late but I was holding off posting on the pregnancy section until I had my first scan, which I had today and all is well, I'm measuring 13 weeks 1 day so due date is 22nd December.


----------



## kiki1234

Hello.. again I am a reader not a poster :) but.... I had my 2nd apt today - all looked well, was able to hear the hearbeat. Due date stays the same - Dec 25! No I can relax a little! Just feel so much better now!:happydance:


----------



## Bubbles1088

Congrats on the great scans, everyone!

So I've been having some diarrhea for a little over 24 hours, and last night and this morning I noticed that standing too long was making me feel like fainting-nausea, lightheaded, etc. I went to the Dr. today to make sure all was well and turns out I'm just dehydrated from my hormonal/IBS diarrhea. :( Gotta really up my fluids and rest. They did check on baby and there was a nice, strong heartbeat of 153 and the nurse described him/her as a "runner" as they were so quick to move around! 

I definitely have been feeling a lot of activity from this baby. Last time the placenta was anterior but this time I have a feeling it's not as I'm feeling so much more and it's easier for them to find the heartbeat!


----------



## tommyg

Hi I've finally seen MW, still to get booking appointment and scan. What a faf.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Welcome jessicasmum and congrats on a great scan!

Kiki - I'm glad your scan went well too!

Bubbles - I had a phase last week where I felt quite weak and shaky - no idea what was wrong but I feel better now. Sorry to hear you're dehydrated - at least now you know, you can fix it! Very jealous you can feel movement - I can't wait, it was my favourite part of pregnancy! 

Tommyg - that is so rubbish you don't have your booking appointment or scan yet. In my first pregnancy I got these really late too (my scan was at 13+6) - it was really frustrating so I feel for you. Luckily it all seems to have been a lot more efficient for me this time. It really depends on where you live and how many babies are coming I think!


----------



## tommyg

It's been a combination of delays. I was late getting 8 week scan because of holiday. Then Docs insisted I came in to fill in a form before I could get appointment with MW, seriously that was a PITA for a A4 bit of paper MW never read. "Is it a planned baby?" Surely the clue is in IVF.


----------



## jessicasmum

Loopy Laura said:


> Welcome jessicasmum and congrats on a great scan!
> 
> Kiki - I'm glad your scan went well too!
> 
> Bubbles - I had a phase last week where I felt quite weak and shaky - no idea what was wrong but I feel better now. Sorry to hear you're dehydrated - at least now you know, you can fix it! Very jealous you can feel movement - I can't wait, it was my favourite part of pregnancy!
> 
> Tommyg - that is so rubbish you don't have your booking appointment or scan yet. In my first pregnancy I got these really late too (my scan was at 13+6) - it was really frustrating so I feel for you. Luckily it all seems to have been a lot more efficient for me this time. It really depends on where you live and how many babies are coming I think!

Thank you :D Also thank you for the add on the first page :flower:


----------



## MUMOF5

Congrats on all the scans ladies. I've inly felt one movement so far, not really much of surprise as I have a anterior placenta, but hopefully once baby gets a bit bigger and stronger I'll start to feel the movements. I can't believe I'm 17 weeks today, time seems to flying! &#128563;. Bought my first little outfit the other day, so excited to be buying stuff for my little pink bubba &#128513;&#128149;


----------



## rose.

Congrats on the scans :D

Well my nausea seems to be reducing a bit although it still comes and goes throughout the day. I am still super tired though. I can't wait to get my energy surge!


----------



## Bubbles1088

rose. said:


> Congrats on the scans :D
> 
> Well my nausea seems to be reducing a bit although it still comes and goes throughout the day. I am still super tired though. I can't wait to get my energy surge!

I'm with you on the energy. At the end of every day I can hardly stand to be awake. Last night I got super grumpy and had a headache from the fatigue after DH and I finished watching a movie. I'm ready for that magical burst of energy to hit me any day now!


----------



## oneday123

I feel completely exhausted as well. I spent a lot of the weekend napping to catch up after work last week. I'm waiting for all this second trimester energy to kick in!


----------



## stiletto_mom

*Just posted our announcement today*!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=952474&amp;d=1466436523


----------



## rose.

That's such a cool announcement!!


----------



## Loopy Laura

stiletto_mom said:


> *Just posted our announcement today*!
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=952474&amp;d=1466436523

That's brilliant!


----------



## tommyg

That is a brilliant announcement. Well done &#128522;

Mumof 5 can I ask how old your other kids are? I can't remember if you have already said.
Do they know about the baby?

My DS is 5 I'm getting ready to tell him but worried incase it seems ages away.

Booking appointment tomorrow. And had my first spd twinges, last time it kicked in at 20 weeks, gutted to have it so soon.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Stiletto mom, that is an awesome announcement! Love it! :thumbup:


----------



## rose.

TommyG I think it's kind of nice for them to have lots of time to get ready for the baby before it arrives. He can talk about the baby lots, ask questions, buy things etc and hopefully he won't worry so much when baby arrives.

I was thinking about our announcement last night. I want to do something with DS but also involving Christmas if possible. I've got a few ideas but need to get something sorted


----------



## MUMOF5

tommyg said:


> That is a brilliant announcement. Well done &#128522;
> 
> Mumof 5 can I ask how old your other kids are? I can't remember if you have already said.
> Do they know about the baby?
> 
> My DS is 5 I'm getting ready to tell him but worried incase it seems ages away.

Hi tommyg, yes I have six other children, they are 19,17,11,9,7 and 6. They all know about the baby, they've known from pretty early on, my 6 year old told me when I was around 9 weeks that I looked pregnant &#128563; (my belly popped quite early on to be fair), so we figured we'd just tell them then, I'd already had a scan so was happy to tell them. My two youngest (both girls) have become totally obsessed and have been watching clips on YouTube etc about pregnancy and babies (filtered of course). I think talking about it with them and letting them feel involved in choosing names, clothes, prams and stuff makes them feel a real part of it and we refer to the baby as 'our' baby. Xx


----------



## tommyg

Thanks for replying I think we will tell him this week. Makes sense to tell him. But somebody else had said it seems a long time for kids to wait iykwim.


----------



## Genevevex

What a cute announcement! 

I was doing good for a couple of weeks, but all of the sudden today I am crazy sick. :( 

I'm wondering if it has to do with the medicine I started on last night/this morning? I am on a new round of antibiotics, because apparently I keep testing positive for Group Strep B, and they started me back on Zoloft because of my anxiety. But then I also didn't get a lot of sleep last night. I don't know. Just a little upset because I don't want to go back to first trimester nausea. :(


----------



## Genevevex

tommyg said:


> Thanks for replying I think we will tell him this week. Makes sense to tell him. But somebody else had said it seems a long time for kids to wait iykwim.

We have already told my son, and he is 3. I give him gentle reminders every now again (especially since he can be so rough and has to be careful around mommy's tummy now). 

He keeps coming to me and telling me that there's a baby in his tummy, too! Hehe.


----------



## jessicasmum

Great announcement :thumbup:

We announced to my eldest daughter Friday and my family Sunday fathers day. With my daughter I already had a photo album that had my eldest daughter's scan photos in so I put my 2nd daughter's scans in there too and put a piece of paper before my eldest's saying 'Jessica' and 'Jasmine' before my 2nd daughter's, then before this baby's scan I put 'Number 3!!!' And let her look through it and she said "what are you having another baby", she was very surprised.

Then on father's day we went to my parent's and my youngest had a t-shirt on saying 'big sister in training' and I was hoping they would notice and be surprised but they didn't get it and my mum didn't even realise when I pointed it out, I handed her an envelope with Grandma and Grandad on and inside a note saying 'Hello Grandma and Grandad' then the scan behind that, my mum was shocked and said "is this yours?" I said "yes, I thought you knew from the t-shirt". So the announcement wasn't a success but at least I get to keep the cute t-shirt as a memory.


----------



## tommyg

Just told DS, doesn't seem impressed by the idea, however he did ask "how will the baby get out?". Nobody warned me that would be top of the list of questions.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Ahahaha tommyg that is pretty funny about the question. Kids say the darndest things, after all. ;)

So I am finally on state health coverage...but here's the kicker: I've been on it and had no idea. I was never in their system (and trust me I called many times to make sure), never got any info in the mail or any cards, nothing. I applied last January. January 2015. I've been on it since then apparently. So why was I never in the system until today? We would have been saved so much financial grief last year if we had known I was on state health insurance...:growlmad:


----------



## rose.

Lovely announcements :) Tommy that is funny - what did you tell him? I've told DS (because he also wanted to know) that babies come out of their mummy's bottoms. He accepted it but maybe as your son is a bit older that might result in more questions :haha:

We announced on Facebook last night. Nothing that exciting or imaginative, just DS saying he is going to be a big brother. It feels more exciting now everyone knows :)


----------



## tommyg

DH jumped in with "untie mummies belly button". While I was thinking, my initial thought was bum but he would associate that with poo lol. I googled later and found people saying "special hole between legs". 

I think I am going to have to get a book and clear it up. That will be a great book to read I'll look forward to it. (not)


----------



## rose.

Haha :haha:
My mum has just bought DS some books but I don't think they are very detailed with the birth part - maybe you can buy some more advanced ones!!


----------



## Loopy Laura

My nausea stopped around week 9-10 but for the last 3 days I've constantly felt sick to the point I've not managed to do anything. It's way worse than my early pregnancy nausea although I haven't actually been sick (I wish I could be to be honest). Does this sound like some sort of bug that I need to ride out or should I be worried? It just seems strange for sickness to return with such a vengeance at this stage.


----------



## rose.

I don't think you need to be worried - mine peaked around that time and I still have it on and off now. Try to eat regular small meals and see if that helps. :hugs: it isn't fun feeling sick all the time!


----------



## tommyg

Sorry Ladies I need a rant. 
My little boy tells my parents he is going to be a big brother, stunned silence, my Mum says "really", yip really then she starts "what can I knit?" And lots of baby chat until we left.

We go to ILs, same script DS tells them. MIL congratulates me, FIL congratulates DH and says "Well Done" it might just be me but that seems an inappropriate comment. They ask a couple of questions then change the subject. Is that rude or not really interested?


----------



## chrissytina

Loopy Laura said:


> My nausea stopped around week 9-10 but for the last 3 days I've constantly felt sick to the point I've not managed to do anything. It's way worse than my early pregnancy nausea although I haven't actually been sick (I wish I could be to be honest). Does this sound like some sort of bug that I need to ride out or should I be worried? It just seems strange for sickness to return with such a vengeance at this stage.

I had horrible MS during the first trimester but I remember around 11 weeks it was better but then at 12-13 weeks it was really bad again. It started to get a little better at 14 wks but I would throw up every day until 16 weeks. Now I'm 17 weeks and it's almost gone. I don't think you should worry unless you have other symptoms like a fever or bad diarrhea which might indicate a bug.


----------



## Loopy Laura

tommyg said:


> Sorry Ladies I need a rant.
> My little boy tells my parents he is going to be a big brother, stunned silence, my Mum says "really", yip really then she starts "what can I knit?" And lots of baby chat until we left.
> 
> We go to ILs, same script DS tells them. MIL congratulates me, FIL congratulates DH and says "Well Done" it might just be me but that seems an inappropriate comment. They ask a couple of questions then change the subject. Is that rude or not really interested?

That sounds like my mil - this will be their 7th grandchild and it's almost like they've just lost interest. My mum is excited though so I'm just focusing on that. I don't think they mean not to sound interested, so try not to take it to heart.


----------



## tommyg

Laura how are you feeling? It could be a bug you have. Not much you can do other than let it run it's course.

Tbh I should have known that it would have been low on their priority list. Their daughters kid is top priority. 

However you are absolutely right concentrate on my mums shock / excitement. She knew my first IVF failed, but I didn't tell her about the FET hence absolutely shocked especially as it was DS who told her.


----------



## jessicasmum

My Mil doesn't show much excitement either, she likes to moan a lot about things like when my husband told her she said you've not long since had a child. She's a hipacrit though she had 3 under age of 3 and she had 4 children in total. She's not ask to see scan, she doesn't seem very sentimental so we didn't bother paying for an extra scan for her like we did my mum. This will be my Mil 8th grandkid and my mum's 7th, I think the excitement is less from people after you have your 1st, my mum didn't really bother ask how pregnancy was going when I was pregnant 2nd time and it really annoyed me but I would never say anything.


----------



## tommyg

I don't think number of grandkids really has anything to do with it. Its the 4th on each side. My mums other 2 are both high school. Where all on DH side are preschool.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Anyone else completely drained? I feel like no matter what I do, I can't get an ounce of energy. :(


----------



## tommyg

Ive not been as bad with this pregnancy. I remember dozing off on a lamppost last time. Maybe it less travelling, last time I was working away 4am Monday starts and working full-time. 
I don't need to chase after a toddler either.


----------



## Bubbles1088

That's good to hear. I feel like around this stage last time I got my burst of energy, but having an almost one-year-old and a part time job is killer right now. No time for recharge naps. :(


----------



## jessicasmum

I havent much energy either, thought it was getting better with being the 2nd trimester now but didn't let up for long. I was fine with my last pregnancy no symptoms at all didn't feel pregnant. Midwife said I'm borderline anaemic but not enough for tablets yet, looking likely it won't be long until I'll be on them.


----------



## jessicasmum

tommyg said:


> I don't think number of grandkids really has anything to do with it. Its the 4th on each side. My mums other 2 are both high school. Where all on DH side are preschool.

Didn't mean that's the case with you or with anyone else just think that's what it is with my family about not quite as bothered because of already having that many grandkids.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Tommyg - I'm feeling a bit better thank you. I felt horrific for 3 days then gradually started to get better so I think it could have been a bug. I wish I could feel any to know its ok in there! 

I'm with you on the tiredness bubbles - it has really hit me this week although I am feeling very stressed at work and no time to relax with a toddler. In my first pregnancy I felt entirely normal until around 34 weeks so this is new to me!


----------



## rose.

I am really struggling with the tiredness. I am sure I started to feel better by now last time! Suppose it's the lack of weekend lie ins and chill out time this time :haha:

My back is killing me too and I feel like I have a headache all the time. I hope I get that energy burst like with my last pregnancy because I literally can't imagine another 5 months of this!!


----------



## MUMOF5

Glad I'm not the only one, I'm so tired, need an afternoon nap before the school run literally every day, (the days im off work anyway). I have also developed awful hayfever which I've never had in my life, that's making me pretty miserable. But keep remembering the reason why I'm feeling this rough and exhausted, and she's so worth it &#128149;.


----------



## Bubbles1088

rose. said:


> I am really struggling with the tiredness. I am sure I started to feel better by now last time! Suppose it's the lack of weekend lie ins and chill out time this time :haha:
> 
> My back is killing me too and I feel like I have a headache all the time. I hope I get that energy burst like with my last pregnancy because I literally can't imagine another 5 months of this!!

I have headaches all the time too! I thought maybe allergies but I'm not so sure. It didn't start getting like this until the last week or two. It's not fun!


----------



## rose.

I feel the same bubbles. I don't remember having constant headaches with DS but maybe I've just forgotten. I can't wait to feel normal again! I just want my nice bump with lots of kicks and that pregnancy glow :)


----------



## MUMOF5

I've got the nice bump, I'm still waiting for the glow, the only thing glowing at the moment is my nose from this blinkin hayfever, I look like Rudolph &#128553;


----------



## MrsRose168

Add me to the list of still having lots of fatigue! Really hope I get some energy back. All I do on the weekends is sleep since I don't have time to nap during the week. In other news, I felt her kick for the first time last weekend! It was so cool! Ever since I've been feeling her move around in there but haven't felt anything as powerful as that first kick. It's definitely feeling more real now :)


----------



## scoobydrlp

I'm super exhausted all the time too. When I get home from work all I want to do is sit on the couch until bedtime. Sadly that's not really an option though!


----------



## hilslo

Yep - right there with you ladies! At the weekends I have a post lunch nap just like my ds!

Mrs Rose - fab news! I think I'm starting to feel movement too. I guess that makes sense as we're both due on the same day!!


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Ladies, I had horrible headaches in the beginning of the second tri with my last pregnancy, so that might be what you're experiencing. Luckily they eventually went away around 20ish weeks. They haven't started again in this pregnancy, but I'm pretty sure they're coming eventually.


----------



## malia

I have had unbearable migraines since week 10 :(


----------



## rose.

I'm really struggling with them. Yesterday I had to come home from work early and go to sleep for a couple of hours as it was so bad. That helped a lot. This morning I'm trying to lay in bed for a bit before rushing up, my DS is quite happy to play on his own for a bit bless him!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Thankfully, mine don't seem to be awful most of the time. They can get bad sometimes but it's usually just a dull ache. 

Joy, I really hope you don't get them this time around

rose, I hope yours end soon! Glad DS is ok with playing on his own for a bit while you take it easy!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi. I am due new years day, so on verge of Dec and Jan. My other 3 were 39 weekers though. Had my scan yesterday. Finally feels real :/


----------



## Loopy Laura

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Hi. I am due new years day, so on verge of Dec and Jan. My other 3 were 39 weekers though. Had my scan yesterday. Finally feels real :/

Welcome! Congrats on the scan! I've added you to the first page.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Thank you.

Hope you are all well. Im just so tired xx


----------



## Bubbles1088

Welcome, Midnight_fairy! :wave:

So tired here too. Can't ever seem to get enough rest. Doesn't help having an almost one-year-old to chase after!


----------



## rose.

I can't imagine having a baby to look after too Bubbles! It must be so much harder. I am struggling to keep DS entertained and he's old enough to play with toys, watch films etc. He also eats most foods so I don't have to make much effort with his meals etc. 

Ahh I hope we all get some more energy soon!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My LOs are 12, 10 and 3. Everyone expects me to run after them and my boyfriend is in Ipswich during te week. So exhausted :(


----------



## counting

So I've been feeling tiny, soft kicks for a little while. Today I felt them from the outside!! Baby was not happy with me using the doppler,haha. I'm so amazed. This is by far the earliest that I've felt distinct kicks in pregnancy. 

I'm so impatient for my 20w ultrasound. It's already been a month since I saw baby last.

In other news I'm REALLY showing. My work doesn't know yet..somehow! Guess they think I'm smuggling a soccer ball.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Congrats on feeling outside kicks, counting! I felt one a few days ago from the outside but haven't since. It was of course very light but it was definitely there!

And I feel ya on the showing, I've definitely popped too.

AFM, scan on Tuesday! I'm so excited! I hope baby cooperates so we can find out the sex! :happydance:


----------



## rose.

Good luck for the scan Bubbles!! I can't wait for my next one. 4 and a half weeks seems such a long time to wait.


----------



## MUMOF5

19 week bump....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## tommyg

That's a proper bump Mumof5. 

Bubbles is your scan a private one?

Hello Midnight. 

Counting, when do you plan to tell your work?

Laura / Rose how are you both doing?

Afm doing ok, finally have date for "12week" scan, will be 15.5 weeks. No sign of a bump, I just look fatter than normal. Before I fell pregnant I'd ballooned with various treatments, i was at the stage of my size 14's were getting tight but 16's were loose. I'm starting to really fill my size 16's. Not digging out mat gear yet.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

So exciting to find out sex xx


----------



## counting

I plan on telling my work... uhg. Never pretty much. Obviously i know ag some point thwy need to know but... I'm having a lot of issues with discrimination around my family status and pumping at work for my toddler who I'm still breastfeeding. So I'm very anxious about it.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Just had my 19week scan app through. Exciting xx


----------



## rose.

Counting sorry to hear about the discrimination you're facing. That must make things very difficult :hugs:

I have just ordered some new maternity clothes from New Look including lots of jeans etc. I am really struggling with trousers at the moment, when I was pregnant last time I loved over the bump styles, but this time I can't stand the pressure of the fabric on my bump so I've ordered some under the bump ones and hope that at least some of them will be comfy!! I am running out of clothes to wear being stuck in leggings. Even my long tops that go with my leggings are starting to fit strangely.

I am still exhausted and sick at times. I'm trying to rest as much as possible during the mornings when I'm at home to save up energy for work in the afternoon. Poor DS must be getting very bored :(


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hugs ;( my 3yr old is bored too ;( just been to docs as have a UTI ;(


----------



## tommyg

Counting that sounds a nightmare at work. I'm guessing they are thinking over 1 doesn't need milk. Are you planning to tandem feed?

Rose, I'm looking forward to digging out my mat gear. New look isn't somewhere I normally shop but I liked their mat gear.

Midnight hope you are better soon.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Thank you. My wee had keytones and blood in it too? They have sent it off. How is everyone feeling?


----------



## Bubbles1088

Tommyg it's not a private one no, they have to check me at 17 weeks as in 2012 I had a LEEP procedure to remove precancerous cells from my cervix which makes me slightly more susceptible to preterm labor. They have to make sure my cervix isn't shortening early. Last pregnancy at this scan they told us gender too so if they don't offer this time we will definitely be asking!

Counting, I'm sorry to hear that about your work, that's not fair at all. :(


----------



## tommyg

Bubbles I hope my question didn't come across as cheeky. I just thought 17 weeks was unusual. Hope all goes ok x


----------



## rose.

Midnight hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Thank you xx

Hope all is ok with cervix scan xx


----------



## Bubbles1088

Oh no tommyg not at all! It is unusual, definitely not the norm. I don't mind explaining. :)

And thank you, Midnight_Fairy!


----------



## counting

tommyg said:


> Counting that sounds a nightmare at work. I'm guessing they are thinking over 1 doesn't need milk. Are you planning to tandem feed?
> 
> Rose, I'm looking forward to digging out my mat gear. New look isn't somewhere I normally shop but I liked their mat gear.
> 
> Midnight hope you are better soon.

They just don't seem to understand why I'm doing it, and they don't like to provide me with a private space to pump, and have interrupted me during, etc. Among other issues there.

I plan on tandem feeding if my second doesn't self wean. My older self weaned when I was 8 months pregnant with my second. I'm hoping he stays nursing because he is super small and can still benefit so much from nursing.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Had our scan today. Cervix was perfect, nice and thick so that's good news.

And baby's heartbeat was great at 148. Also..

It's a girl!!! :pink: Another little pink! Ashlyn's gonna have a little sister! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







baby2.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## tommyg

Glad all is well.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congratulations xx


----------



## rose.

Congratulations bubbles!! She will love having a sister so close in age, I'm sure :)


----------



## MrsRose168

Bubbles1088 said:


> Had our scan today. Cervix was perfect, nice and thick so that's good news.
> 
> And baby's heartbeat was great at 148. Also..
> 
> It's a girl!!! :pink: Another little pink! Ashlyn's gonna have a little sister! :happydance:

Congrats!!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Just had my results from scan and blood test. How are you all? Had to go on a speed awareness course today.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Everything good with your results, Midnight?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

It said 1 in 155388? And low risk x


----------



## rose.

They Sound like very good results Midnight :)

I think my womb is growing a lot this week - I keep needing constant wees!! I think I felt a few more kicks this morning too :)


----------



## Loopy Laura

Congratulations bubbles! I would love another girl myself! I sometimes worry about it being a boy simply because I have no idea what to do with them having never had one and never had a brother or anything! But I'm sure I'll be happy as long as it's OK! Can't wait to find out though!

Counting - sorry you're having problems at work. That's so rude of people to interrupt you while pumping. I hope your little one carries on feeding if that's what you want! 

I'm so jealous of those people that can feel movement and kicks. I'm 15 weeks now and nothing. It's my second pregnancy so I kind of hoped to feel something by now and I'm getting increasingly worried that things are not ok! 

I am feeling much better thank you tommyg. I think I had a stomach bug as after 4 days I felt much better. I'm still very tired though and suffering lots with Hayfever right now. I hate not being able to take drugs for it! 

I'm a bit worried today - I had a long train journey to do with a suitcase on my own and I was too proud to ask for help so I lifted my suitcase over my head to put on the overhead shelf - it was quite heavy - and now worrying I'll cause a placental abruption or something! I wish I could stop worrying and just enjoy it! I should have just asked someone to help ugh.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hugs for worries. I keep lifting my toddler :( my 11 yr old has autism and I had to carry him to the car from school today. I was in tears from back ache! Life! Xxx rest up!


----------



## rose.

Laura I don't feel movements a lot. Days go by when I don't feel a thing. I am not even sure it was definitely baby as its so light. Could just be muscles twitching :haha: today's were more fluttery so I felt a bit more confident it was baby.

I'm sure you'll be fine with the suitcase. I think if you had caused damage you'd be in pain and know about it by now! I am often having to lift DS out of bed and on to the potty at night and he is really heavy, and sometimes I strain my muscles. I do worry I'll strain my muscles or hurt the bub but I guess they're so small at the moment and very well protected, and it's unavoidable when you have a little one to look after already.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Thanks! You've made me reassured! I pick up my 21 month old all the time too - but the suitcase was heavier I think and it was the way I lifted it over my head - but it's done now so I'm sure you're right and it's ok as I'm not in pain.


----------



## malia

I still don't feel anything at almost 18 weeks :(
We found out we are team blue two weekends ago! I was hoping for a girl, but since I've got used to the idea of a little boy I'm very excited. Baby boy clothes are so so adorable!!


----------



## tommyg

Midnight that sounds like good results. I'm not surprised you were crying lifting your boy. Have you got any other way, do you need to lift him often? A few weeks ago I carried my small 5 year old with a burst nose. I was so sore the next day. 

Laura you'll be fine with a boy. I never had a brother either but I think my crazy boy is great fun. I'm sure you'd know if you'd done damage to the baby lifting the case. 
I'm not feeling much in the way of movements either.

Am I the only person staying team yellow?

Tomorrow at 15.5 weeks I'm finally getting my 12 week scan. It is probably pointless doing it now and just to add to my issues DH can't come with me.


----------



## Sapphire86

Hi ladies! I'm a little late to the board but would love to join you. I'm due Dec 18 but my repeat c-section will be scheduled for Dec 4 at the latest. 

My maternit21 results showed no y chromosome so that means twin girls (!) and I'll confirm at my anatomy scan in 2 weeks at 18+4. 

I've caught up on the last couple of weeks posts and am looking forward to seeing more anatomy scan results soon!

I attached some bump pics to get you caught up. The twin growth rate is a little crazy. I'm 16+3 today and my uterus is just above my belly button already! I was barely showing with my singleton at 16 weeks :)
 



Attached Files:







Fotor_146784664067074.jpg
File size: 61.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## JoyofMyLife

Bubbles, congratulations on another little girl. That is so wonderful having the same gender so close in age. I'm sure they'll be very close.

Welcome Sapphire and congratulations on your twin baby girls.

Tommyg, I'm also staying team yellow. At first we were hoping for another boy cause i would love for my son to have a brother so close in age, but I would be so thrilled to have a little girl too. Either way I will be so happy (but I think hubby really wants another boy).


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Im staying yellow. Xx have 1 boy 2 girls. 

Luckily I dont lift him often! 

Hi sapphire x


----------



## Loopy Laura

Welcome sapphire! Congrats on twin girls! 

I'm definitely finding out the gender - I just can't wait! Also if it's a boy I will get rid of all my girls clothes as this is definitely the last one! 

Malia - congrats on having a boy! I'm glad you're excited and I also think boys clothes are very cute!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I am hoping for a boy but I really dont mind. I have taken the girls stuff to my mums. If we have a girl she will bring it, if not donate it x


----------



## Bubbles1088

Welcome, Sapphire! Twin girls, wow! Exciting!!! :D

Today is DD's 1st birthday! Her party isn't til Saturday though so we will probably just give her a few gifts that we have today and wait for everything else Saturday!


----------



## MrsRose168

Sapphire86 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm a little late to the board but would love to join you. I'm due Dec 18 but my repeat c-section will be scheduled for Dec 4 at the latest.
> 
> My maternit21 results showed no y chromosome so that means twin girls (!) and I'll confirm at my anatomy scan in 2 weeks at 18+4.
> 
> I've caught up on the last couple of weeks posts and am looking forward to seeing more anatomy scan results soon!
> 
> I attached some bump pics to get you caught up. The twin growth rate is a little crazy. I'm 16+3 today and my uterus is just above my belly button already! I was barely showing with my singleton at 16 weeks :)

Welcome and congrats on your twin girls!


----------



## rose.

Congrats and welcome Sapphire :D

Bubbles, happy birthday to your DD. I hope she (and you!) have had a lovely day!


----------



## Sapphire86

I admire your yellow bumps! I don't have the willpower for it and am way too type a to wait :) 

I can't imagine the surprise in the delivery room, however. That must be really special. This time around I found out over the phone :/

Bubbles, I hope the birthday celebration goes well this weekend. Congrats on baby girl turning 1!

Malia, congrats on a Baby boy. So exciting!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Happy birthday to your daughter bubbles! And congrats to you for making it through!


----------



## tommyg

I'm thinking all my baby clothes will need washed anyway so I will wash them and sort them out into neutral & boys. So if it's a girl my boys things are sorted and ready to give away most likely it will be the charity shop that will get them. 
Midnight you sound super organised to have already sorted yours. 

I had scan and bloods today, scan is too late for downs test but he seems ok. I should get the blood results in a couple of weeks. She did mention the harmony test but I'm not sure that it is something I want to go for.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Glad the scan went well.

We have broughy some stuff from boys section. If we have a girl she can still wear it. I am not fussed by colour ha ha they change so often. I will buy a mix of blankets too! Girls stuff seems to be boring like fairys and boys get animals an boats! Sod that I want animal and boats! Xx


----------



## Caitrin

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Thank you. My wee had keytones and blood in it too? They have sent it off. How is everyone feeling?

I just went in today because I worried I had a uti and I had ketones mine as well. My midwife days it means we're burning fat and that I should drink a lot more water and make sure to eat something every few hours, even if it's only a handful of almonds. I know she's right but I just still don't have much of an appetite :/ Starting antibiotics today but thankfully she said this kind won't give me a yeast infection? Hope she's right!

I had some stressful drama with the hospital I'm going to and all their physicians dropping medicaid. Thankfully my midwives will see my through my pregnancy and birth on the medicaid even though. I was devastated when I thought I'd have to find new care :(

Had my first centering class and it was great! My anatomy scan is on the 1st and I think I've relented and my hubby and I will find out the gender. We're not telling any family or friends though!

And finally, I think my bump is starting to show! 18 weeks today!


----------



## Caitrin

Obligatory bump pic.
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1467932264164.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## rose.

Cute bump Caitrin :) mine is really starting to show this week too - I have bought some really comfy maternity jeans and they really accentuate it!!


----------



## tommyg

Unless you don't want to loose weight I wouldn't worry too much about the ketones. But that is just my thoughts. I have a spare tyre I wouldn't mind loosing. The baby will take what it needs. 

I can see me pulling out my maternity stuff fairly soon. My non-stretchy jeans were starting to get uncomfortable last night.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Caitrin, sorry to hear all the Drs at your hospital dropped Medicaid. Glad your midwives are still going to see you though. How stressful. Happy 18 weeks!!!


----------



## mom and ttc

I'm still dealing with hyperemesis and I am down 33 lbs. we also found a few weeks ago that we are having a boy. No name yet! 
How are you doing


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Caitrin, thanks for the keytones info. I was 53kg last month and now I am 48kg, so maybe not eating enough but been really rough. Good news is antibiotics cleared the uti fast.

How are you all?

I heard the heartbeat on a doppler. Never used one before!

I am 15 weeks today. One of the last December bugs! I was 39 weeks when I had my other 3 but that makes for a busy Christmas!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Congrats on having a boy mom and ttc! Sorry to hear you're still suffering though, that sounds awful for you. I hope it ends soon. 

Happy 15 weeks midnight fairy! 

Caitrin, glad you don't have to change your care. Good bump pic! Mine is starting to really show too.

I'm all good - looking forward to my 16 week appointment tomorrow with a consultant to discuss my maternity care as I had suspected pre eclampsia last time so think they'll want to keep an eye on my blood pressure this time.


----------



## Bubbles1088

I'm so sorry you're suffering from HG, mom and ttc. I can't imagine. :( I hope things improve for you soon.

Happy 15 weeks, Midnight!

AFM, had DD's party yesterday, it went so well! She got a lot of new clothes and some new toys. Lots of great people came out to see her. It was a blast! She had SO much fun playing and socializing!

Can't believe I'll be 18 weeks tomorrow. This pregnancy is really flying by.


----------



## Razcox

Hi everyone! Hoping I can join your group as I am due on the 31st of Dec, not been active on here for a while which is a long story!

Anyway I am pregnant following our 3rd and last round of ICSI with PDG, my EED is based on the date of ET even though at my dating scan it put me as the 28th Dec. So we will see what happens :)

We have suffered 4 losses in the past but now I am in the 2nd trimester and can here Noodle I am feeling much more confident and happy to join a group if you will have me.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Welcome, Razcox!!! I'm so sorry for your losses but so happy you've made it to second tri this time around! Glad to have you!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Welcome Razcox! Sorry you've had such a tough time and congrats on getting into the second trimester! I hope things go smoothly for you now. I've added you to the front page.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Anyone in subsequent pregnancies just ache so much by end of day?


----------



## tommyg

Hello Razcox.

I don't so much ache but I am feeling much more tired now than I was in 1st tri.

Minor mil rant. I can't even remember her exact words but the gist was "would be nice to have a granddaughter after 3 grandsons". Wtf, I'm just happy to be having a baby.
Not expecting a reply I just needed to vent. Seriously neither of them have the ability to think before they open their mouths. I'm probably extra sensitive I know.


----------



## Sapphire86

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Anyone in subsequent pregnancies just ache so much by end of day?

Me! But I don't know whether to blame it on the second pregnancy or the twins. I do know the round ligament pain started really early this time and the lower back pain has already started (thankfully mild right now). 

One of the perks of a subsequent pregnancy is being able to relax a bit more when weird things happen. I keep going oh yeah... I forgot about that weird pain or symptom!


----------



## Bubbles1088

I don't so much ache as feel extremely tired by the end of the day, worse than in first tri. Sometimes after work my feet and legs get achy and I'm so tired I can hardly stand it. I think it has more to do with me having a one year old to run after and mind combined with the fatigue of pregnancy! Not able to nap when I want either because of that like I was last time.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ah yes I miss day time naps :( i ache so so much. Am sure I will have braxton hicks soon. My body is struggling. By 5pm I ache so so much like period pains xx


----------



## Bubbles1088

Midnight, I've been feeling BH for awhile already now. I had them a TON with my last pregnancy and this one seems to be following that same route.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ahh so it could be? I thought they felt similar across bump and back. Oh wow! Feels so early. Mind you, my boobs are tingly too and I wonder if they will leak soon. I leaked from about 18weeks with my 1st but nothing with 2 and 3. Xx


----------



## Bubbles1088

I've had the tingly feeling too, mostly on the nipples! I didn't start leaking until 26 weeks last time but I wouldn't be surprised if it happened earlier with this one.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Eeek! Same! Its actually flying by for me now x


----------



## MUMOF5

Bubbles1088 said:


> I've had the tingly feeling too, mostly on the nipples! I didn't start leaking until 26 weeks last time but I wouldn't be surprised if it happened earlier with this one.

I've had this the last week too x


----------



## Jezika

Tommyg - I too have been finding myself very sensitive to certain baby comments. E.g., I never understood why someone would be offended by the comment, "You're so big - are you sure you don't have two in there?" but now I do! I think a lot of people aren't great at asking themselves how what they say *might* make the other person feel, though I'm sure *most* people mean well.

AFM, I'm back from vacay and have my gender/sex scan in less than two hours!


----------



## Loopy Laura

I'm not achey but I am very tired and having lots of headaches. I suspect I'm probably not drinking enough water. 

Jezika - good luck with the scan and looking forward to hearing how it went! 

Afm I just had my 16 week consultant appointment. I was so upset as my dh booked leave to come along but the consultant was running 2 hours behind so my dh had to leave to pick up our dd from nursery so he missed the appointment. My blood pressure was on the high end which is bad as this is the stage in pregnancy that it's supposed to drop. He said I had a 25% risk of developing pre- eclampsia based on my last pregnancy and has given me aspirin to take every day of the pregnancy. I have to see the gp every 2 weeks for a blood pressure check and I'm seeing the consultant again in 4 weeks. I'm also getting an extra scan at 23 weeks to determine the risk of pre eclampsia. It's all a bit scary as there's a high risk I could have a premature baby but I guess they're monitoring me well. In positive news there was a strong heartbeat. Just so gutted my dh didn't get to hear it. He is devastated.


----------



## Sapphire86

Jezika, I hope the scan goes well! 

Laura, I'm sorry you has such a crummy appointment and DH missed the heartbeat. It won't be long until you'll both feel kicks :) fingers crossed for good blood pressure news in 2 weeks!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Hope your scan went well, Jezika!

Laura I'm sorry to hear about your appt. I hope they manage you well enough that you don't develop pre-eclampsia.


----------



## tommyg

Midnight, time is starting to fly here too. 5 weeks to DS starts school, I'm guessing the first term will fly by too.

Hello Mom of 5 how are you doing?

Jezika, My in laws are both bad for it comments without thinking. I used to really take it to heart, then rant to DH who in turn would get wound up. I now tend to let it go at home and have a wee rant on here. 
How did your scan go?

Laura, is it just your blood pressure that is causing concern, did you have issues in your last pregnancy? Sorry DH missed HB, won't be long until your next scan. 

Bubbles how are you getting on?

Hello to anybody else who I've missed.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Tommyg I'm doing pretty well, just so tired mostly. This will be my last full week at work before becoming a SAHM. DH has decided to work his new job full time and his old has agreed to keep him part time so we will both be very busy, him with work and me with running around after Ashlyn all the time. I hope we are able to handle it well. We've been sharing responsibility for so long now it's gonna be a tough transition I think but it will financially be better for us that way. 

How are you?


----------



## Jezika

tommyg - yes, it's definitely good to vent. I do a lot of that myself!

Scan went well! I didn't realize it would take about an hour so was a little uncomfortable and gave me soooo much time to lie there and wonder whether it would be a boy or girl and wishing hard for a girl but preparing for boy and wondering how I'd feel yadda yadda yadda. Then the tech showed me some unexpected 3D pics of our baby's face, which just melted my heart (see below). DH came in later and the tech casually said it's a girl. She said you can never be 100% sure because a penis is easier to spot that its absence, but she see,ed pretty certain. So, so happy!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6344.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 1









IMG_6343.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

tommyg said:


> Midnight, time is starting to fly here too. 5 weeks to DS starts school, I'm guessing the first term will fly by too.
> 
> Hello Mom of 5 how are you doing?
> 
> Jezika, My in laws are both bad for it comments without thinking. I used to really take it to heart, then rant to DH who in turn would get wound up. I now tend to let it go at home and have a wee rant on here.
> How did your scan go?
> 
> Laura, is it just your blood pressure that is causing concern, did you have issues in your last pregnancy? Sorry DH missed HB, won't be long until your next scan.
> 
> Bubbles how are you getting on?
> 
> Hello to anybody else who I've missed.

Yes it flies by when you have other LOs too!



Bubbles1088 said:


> Tommyg I'm doing pretty well, just so tired mostly. This will be my last full week at work before becoming a SAHM. DH has decided to work his new job full time and his old has agreed to keep him part time so we will both be very busy, him with work and me with running around after Ashlyn all the time. I hope we are able to handle it well. We've been sharing responsibility for so long now it's gonna be a tough transition I think but it will financially be better for us that way.
> 
> How are you?

I hope you enjoy being a SAHM, I am too. Good luck xxx



Jezika said:


> tommyg - yes, it's definitely good to vent. I do a lot of that myself!
> 
> Scan went well! I didn't realize it would take about an hour so was a little uncomfortable and gave me soooo much time to lie there and wonder whether it would be a boy or girl and wishing hard for a girl but preparing for boy and wondering how I'd feel yadda yadda yadda. Then the tech showed me some unexpected 3D pics of our baby's face, which just melted my heart (see below). DH came in later and the tech casually said it's a girl. She said you can never be 100% sure because a penis is easier to spot that its absence, but she see,ed pretty certain. So, so happy!


I am glad you have the pink bundle you wished for. Such lovely pictures.


----------



## rose.

Lovely pics Jezika and congratulations on having a girl :)

Just had an appointment with the midwife, heard Babys HB :) everything was fine. Was a nice relief to hear it. 

Can't wait until my scan! 3 weeks today


----------



## Razcox

Jezika - Congratulations on being team pink and the photos are so cute :) We have a gender scan on Saturday where I could be anywhere from 16 to 16+3 depending on if you go from ET or dating scan.

Midnight - Time is going fast here too, but then we have due dates in december so once you get to the summer the year always seems to fly by.

ASM well trying to be more active and getting the DH to relax and let me be more active durning the morning. Today's exciting task was cleaning the bathroom and tomorrow will be the bedroom! Been so tired up until now the housework has fallen to the wayside abit.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I agree and when the kids go back to school in September it absolutely flies by


----------



## Bubbles1088

Congrats on a :pink:, Jezika! Love the pics! :D

Glad you had a good appt, rose!


----------



## MrsRose168

Jezika said:


> tommyg - yes, it's definitely good to vent. I do a lot of that myself!
> 
> Scan went well! I didn't realize it would take about an hour so was a little uncomfortable and gave me soooo much time to lie there and wonder whether it would be a boy or girl and wishing hard for a girl but preparing for boy and wondering how I'd feel yadda yadda yadda. Then the tech showed me some unexpected 3D pics of our baby's face, which just melted my heart (see below). DH came in later and the tech casually said it's a girl. She said you can never be 100% sure because a penis is easier to spot that its absence, but she see,ed pretty certain. So, so happy!

Aww, congrats on your baby girl! Those pics are awesome! :happydance:


----------



## MUMOF5

Beautiful pictures Jezica, congrats on joining team pink &#128149;&#127872;. 

Im good thanks tommyg, hope you are too. Times flying for me too, can't quite believe I'm now over the halfway mark. Have my anomaly scan in two weeks, really hoping all is well and looking forward to seeing her again and seeing how much she's grown &#128149;


----------



## Genevevex

19 weeks and I think I'm finally past the nausea. Still have occasional days of it, but overall good. Have started waking up around 3/4 AM for no reason. Want to start cleaning house and nesting, but everyone is still asleep, so can't. :\

I go for my scan next week. I can't wait to see how this baby is growing!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Jezika - congrats on having a baby girl! How exciting! 

Rose - glad the heartbeat was strong - it's always a relief! 

Genevevex - great that your nausea has finally gone! Now you can start enjoying it! 

I don't think time will fly for me until after the 20 week scan as I can't wait to find out the gender! 

Tommyg - in my last pregnancy I had very high blood pressure at 38 weeks which required medication. My feet and ankles were also swollen but they never officially diagnosed pre-eclampsia. It was getting serious though as they were going to induce me but then I went into labour anyway. My blood pressure didn't go down until 3 months after the birth and it was really stressful as they wanted to test me every day which took away from enjoying my baby! So I'm desperately hoping I don't have problems this time round and especially not earlier than 38 weeks. We will see I suppose! Hopefully the aspirin will help.


----------



## Sapphire86

Jezika, yay for team pink! 

Genevevex, glad to hear the nausea is letting up. I sympathize with the weird sleep times. What day is your scan next week? Mine is next Thursday and I'm already counting down :) 

AFM, I finally felt both babies at the same time and DH was able to feel each of them kick. I pushed one lump (baby butt?) and got kicked under the ribs. Then did the same on the other side and got kicked under the ribs on that side. So cool! 

I also bought my first bit of baby gear for these babies. I went pretty minimalist with dd so we need quite a bit for the twins. I picked up two infant car seats on Amazon Prime Day today for $63 each and they're usually $99. I have a hard time purchasing baby gear this early but I couldn't pass up such a good deal. Has anyone else started buying baby gear yet?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Morning all. Great deal on the car seats xx


----------



## MUMOF5

Sapphire86 said:


> Has anyone else started buying baby gear yet?

Yep, pretty much have everything, just trying to be super organised as I don't have a lot of time with working and the other six to care for. I've been buying things when I see them on special offer or sale and a few things from eBay. All I really need now are babies toiletries and nappies.


----------



## tommyg

I really only need a couple of things. Changing station is my biggest thing to get. I'll pick up a couple of new outfits when / if I see stuff I like.

For DS's benefit I need to sort a Christmas stocking but that is the extent of what I need.


----------



## Genevevex

Sapphire86: My scan is Thursday, too! I can't wait! Really hoping we will be able to determine the gender. 

I haven't started buying any gear yet, as I want to know the gender first. But I HAVE started a project. We will be reusing my son's crib with this baby, and I decided I want to repaint it first. So we are in the process of giving it a quick, one-layer sanding before I can start painting. 

I did lots of research and found a baby-friendly paint with zero VOCs, etc, and picked up a couple of cans of a gender-neutral grey. I'm excited to have it done, but it will likely be put on hold for the rest of this week. I only have two more pieces to sand, but lots of work to make up since I missed a day, and my son's 4th birthday party to plan and have this weekend.


----------



## Bubbles1088

We still have everything for DD as she is still little, but I've bought a few items of clothing here and there. I bought a few neutral things before we knew we were having another girl. Nothing more than that yet though.


----------



## MrsRose168

We bought the nursery furniture a couple weeks ago but that's about it so far. My friend set up a registry on Amazon and I pretty much just copy and pasted everything she had, so that's helped me immensely! All the baby gear is really overwhelming. Now I just need to narrow down which car seats and stroller to get. For those of you that are already moms, do you have any recommendations??


----------



## Bubbles1088

MrsRose168 said:


> We bought the nursery furniture a couple weeks ago but that's about it so far. My friend set up a registry on Amazon and I pretty much just copy and pasted everything she had, so that's helped me immensely! All the baby gear is really overwhelming. Now I just need to narrow down which car seats and stroller to get. For those of you that are already moms, do you have any recommendations??

Britax carseats are great. We have a Grayco (sp?) travel system that also came with an infant car seat. We weren't happy with that seat but we also had to buy it on the fly so it was kind of cheap, though most Graycos are great from what I understand. We love the stroller. But we had a Britax carseat given to us by a relative and it is quite safe, snug and secure.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

We have moses basket, some unisex clothes and a cot. Thats it. I am not gonna stress, we cant get stuff after baby is here if need be. Xx


----------



## MrsRose168

Bubbles1088 said:


> MrsRose168 said:
> 
> 
> We bought the nursery furniture a couple weeks ago but that's about it so far. My friend set up a registry on Amazon and I pretty much just copy and pasted everything she had, so that's helped me immensely! All the baby gear is really overwhelming. Now I just need to narrow down which car seats and stroller to get. For those of you that are already moms, do you have any recommendations??
> 
> Britax carseats are great. We have a Grayco (sp?) travel system that also came with an infant car seat. We weren't happy with that seat but we also had to buy it on the fly so it was kind of cheap, though most Graycos are great from what I understand. We love the stroller. But we had a Britax carseat given to us by a relative and it is quite safe, snug and secure.Click to expand...

Good to know! Is a travel system basically a car seat and stroller that can be used together?


----------



## tommyg

Yes basically a travel system is a car seat that sits on buggy. They were very popular a few years ago but people have become more wary of babies spending lots of time in car seats.
That said I do have adapters that let me us the carseat on my buggy, saves disturbing baby esp if you are only popping into one shop.


----------



## Sapphire86

For strollers, I have the chicco echo and love it (the liteway is similar and a little nicer I think). It's like a souped-up umbrella stroller that reclines. I didn't use an infant car seat with dd so we used it from about 3 mos... Now she's nearly 3 yes and it still seems like new even though we use it all the time.


----------



## counting

Baby gear-
My oldest is 3, my second is 15 months. We bed share (so no crib), cloth diapers and have an entire stash of newborn ones waiting to go, don't use a stroller. If baby is a boy we are more than set for clothes. We need a new baby carrier, a small dresser, ando if baby is a girl we will need some girl clothes but that's it.

I have a doctors appointment on the 21st and I should get the anomaly screening results then. After that my big ultrasound on the 25th. I'm nervous, hoping baby is growing healthy and strong. We should also find out the baby's sex if they cooperate. 

I can't believe on Thursday I'll be half way to meeting baby.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi all. Super weekend of driving over 10hrs. Ugh! Home now catch up soon xx


----------



## Bubbles1088

Welcome back, Midnight, hope you had a good trip.

How is everyone? My anatomy scan is a week from today...can't believe we are all so close to hitting halfway if we haven't already!


----------



## MUMOF5

Good luck for your scan bubbles, mine is the day after yours, I'll be just over 22 weeks, they couldn't fit me in sooner, but excited to see her again &#128525;&#128556; xx


----------



## Sapphire86

My anatomy scan is Thursday. I'll be 18 weeks 4 days which is earlier than I'd like, but they're doing growth scans every 4 weeks so I'll have them check the heart again at 22 weeks. I can't wait to see my babies again. I'm feeling a lot more relaxed for this appointment because I'm feeling them move regularly now. Before I couldn't relax during the scan until I'd seen both heartbeats!


----------



## MrsRose168

I have my anatomy scan this morning. Can't wait to see our little princess again!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Mines not till 15th aug xx


----------



## rose.

Mine is on 2nd August. I tried to move it to the week before as DH is typically starting a new job that week but they won't do it any earlier as they say I have to be at least 20 weeks. I am looking forward to seeing LO again and hoping we will be able to find out the gender :D


----------



## Loopy Laura

So exciting about all these anatomy scans coming up! I hope they all go well! Mine is not till 9th August. I have an appointment on Wednesday though to discuss vbac to see what my options are in terms of delivery but that's about it from me at the mo except continuing the regular blood pressure checks. I'm excited to hear about some gender news coming up for those not staying team yellow!


----------



## hilslo

I've got mine on Wednesday. A strange combination of excitement and fear! I've been feeling some strong kicks so I know it's definitely alive. Just hoping it's healthy!!!

We're going to find out the sex. I have a really strong feeling that it's another boy but my morher's intuition is rubbish as I had a feeling DS was a girl!

I think it's because I'd secretly like a girl but to be honest I'll be thrilled with a healthy bean of either colour!!!

Ps - tiredness is still killing me though. Working full time and running round after a nearly 2 year old is exhausting when you're pregnant (and even when I'm not pregnant!)


----------



## hilslo

MrsRose168 said:


> I have my anatomy scan this morning. Can't wait to see our little princess again!

MrsRose - how did it go????


----------



## MrsRose168

The anatomy scan went pretty well for the most part. She is measuring 8 days ahead and weighs 1 pound. They did see a white spot/calcium deposit on her heart, which can be an indicator of a chromosomal issue, however my doctor said 99% of the time it is nothing and has no impact on the development of the heart and won't cause any issues. The other 1% of the time it is a chromosomal issue. Since all my genetic blood work and NT scan came back normal, she is not concerned about it. Apparently they're fairly common--even her own daughter had one and it turned out to be nothing. She said that they just started looking for these within the past few years with the advancement of ultrasounds, but she wishes they wouldn't b/c it's usually nothing and just causes a lot of unnecessary worry. She did say I could verify with an amnio but given that everything has been normal thus far, I don't see any reason to do that. I have a good feeling that everything will be just fine.


----------



## MrsRose168

hilslo said:


> I've got mine on Wednesday. A strange combination of excitement and fear! I've been feeling some strong kicks so I know it's definitely alive. Just hoping it's healthy!!!
> 
> We're going to find out the sex. I have a really strong feeling that it's another boy but my morher's intuition is rubbish as I had a feeling DS was a girl!
> 
> I think it's because I'd secretly like a girl but to be honest I'll be thrilled with a healthy bean of either colour!!!
> 
> Ps - tiredness is still killing me though. Working full time and running round after a nearly 2 year old is exhausting when you're pregnant (and even when I'm not pregnant!)

Ooh, I can't wait to find out the gender! I was much less nervous this time since I've been able to feel her moving around for the last 3 weeks--that's such a good feeling! My mother's intuition is pretty bad too--I thought for sure she was a boy :) Good luck at your scan!


----------



## hilslo

I think you're right to feel positive. Sounds like your doctor was of the same opinion!

Fab news that it all went well &#128516;


----------



## Sapphire86

Rose, thanks for the update. It sounds like you have a good doctor. I'm glad the scan went well for the most part! 

My intuition is never right lol. With dd I think I wanted a girl so bad that I convinced myself it was a boy so I wouldn't be disappointed. (I truly wanted either badly after 10 mos ttc!) 

This time I had zero preference but assumed there would be a boy in there for DH this time... His odds were better this time with fraternal (probably) twins at 75% for at least one boy but genetic testing says it's girls! I'll confirm Thursday. 

I'm a little annoyed at my ob office today. Last month I scheduled my anatomy scan and appt a few days early to accommodate my doctors' travel schedule. Today they called and said I had to see the nurse practitioner instead. So now I have my mfm appt in the morning, anatomy scan after lunch, and ob appt in the afternoon. So not only is it a long day, but I'm worried about picking up dd on time from daycare since I live an hour away. I'd never have scheduled the afternoon appointments to start with if I knew I couldn't see my ob anyways! Ugh... Thanks for letting me vent!


----------



## stiletto_mom

*Monday July 18, 2016*

20 week anatomy scan! Halfway there!! Baby *boy *had his arms up in boxing stance, grabbing his feet and then putting all four fingers in his mouth LOL. He's doing well and the technician says everything looks healthy and strong.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Congrats, stiletto!!! :D

MrsRose, glad it seems to be nothing to worry about and both you and the Dr. are staying positive!

Sapphire, sorry to hear about that! I hate it when they schedule me with the NP, but I do see her often as my Dr. gets called to emergency sections and deliveries often, even when I'm scheduled to see her. I prefer my Dr. though of course. I hope you can arrange something for DD so she doesn't get picked up late!


----------



## hilslo

Fantastic news stiletto!!!


----------



## Sapphire86

Congrats on the baby boy stilleto!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congratulations xx


----------



## GraceER

Just checking in to say I'm still here and loving all the scan updates! My scan is next Tuesday and we still haven't decided for sure whether or not to find out.


----------



## counting

Maternal serum results back in! Low risk for everything but the doctor was shocked. I'm 28 in September and the downs risk was less than that of a 15 year old. Such good news.


----------



## Sapphire86

My anatomy scan with the mfm went well this morning. Both babies are growing at the same rate and they are both girls (as expected from the genetic screening). I bought them a few new pink sleepers to celebrate between appointments... Now onto appointment #2 for the day with my ob office!


----------



## PrincessJJ

Im due 30th december :) :) xx


----------



## Loopy Laura

Welcome princessjj! 

Congrats to sapphire and stiletto mum on gender scans!

Mrsrose - great that it doesn't look like there is a problem with the scan and that you're staying positive! 

Counting - good news about the Down's risk! 

Loving hearing about all these scans! 

I had an appointment to discuss birth after caesarean yesterday and I think I'm going to try again for a vaginal birth if possible. I heard baby's heartbeat again which was lovely as I'm still not really feeling anything :/


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Aw good news on the VBAC! Xx


----------



## MUMOF5

Loopy Laura said:


> I heard baby's heartbeat again which was lovely as I'm still not really feeling anything :/

I didn't feel anything at your stage either Laura please try not to worry, it's only really been the last week or so that I've felt regular 'proper' movements X


----------



## Sapphire86

Counting, I'm glad you got happy news from your screening. Hopefully it helps you breathe a little easier now... As if that's possible when pregnant! 

Laura, that's great about the vbac news. It will be great to have a vbac supportive provider. 

I was 17 weeks and a few days when I felt dd for the first time. It got stronger fast each week. 

Even these babies were hard to feel until 17 weeks and they're much higher up. I still only feel them a few times a day at 18 weeks.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Great news, everyone! Glad to hear so many good things. :)

Laura, very cool you're gonna try for VBAC. I wanted to but my Dr's office doesn't do VBACs, plus my risk of having the baby get stuck again is high due to my pelvis shape. Also, don't worry about movement, it's normal at this stage! You'll feel more soon! :)


----------



## hilslo

Loopy - I'm aiming for a VBAC too. Fingers crossed for us both! Why did you end up with a csection last time?

My ds was in a funny position (transverse lie) so it was a planned c- section as he wouldn't have come out on his own!


----------



## hilslo

PrincessJJ said:


> Im due 30th december :) :) xx

Welcome!!!


----------



## rose.

Congratulations on the scans ladies! Mine is a week on Tuesday, I am so excited to find out what we are having - I hope baby cooperates!! :)


----------



## Loopy Laura

Hilslo - fingers crossed for your vbac too! 

I had an emergency c section as she got stuck at 6cm and didn't progress for hours and hours. Her heart rate went up so they decided to just get her out. I really don't want to go through that again so I'm hoping this one doesn't get stuck!


----------



## rose.

Is anyone who already has a little one to look after finding it particularly hard at the moment? I am really struggling trying to juggle work with looking after DS and the housework, and I feel like nobody in this house appreciates anything or tries to help. DS makes a mess constantly, and is constantly shouting 'mum! Drink!' And other demands at the moment which is driving me mad. DH is completely unsympathetic and doesn't help out with the house stuff at all, which was fine before I felt so exhausted but I just feel like he expects so much and doesn't ever take in to account my feelings. Plus the weathers been so hot and sticky this past couple of weeks that it's taking it out of me. I just feel like I can't do anything right at the moment.

Sorry - pointless rant really I'm just exhausted and need to get it off my chest :haha:


----------



## Loopy Laura

Rose -it can definitely get challenging! My dd is starting to get very bossy and demanding and it can be exhausting balancing it with work and nursery pickups etc. I just had 2 nights away with my dh though which helped loads so maybe try and do something for yourself (anything, even just a massage) and I bet you'll feel much better.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Yea findinf it hard with 3 in the holidays. Constantly asking me for stuff. X


----------



## MUMOF5

I'm struggling too, been off work for just over a week with stress, and having one more week off, although now the kids are off for the holidays not sure whether work or home is more stressful &#128563;. Everything just seems magnified at the moment, I blame the hormones &#128530; Xx


----------



## tommyg

I've been feeling really tired the last few weeks. Awaiting the 2nd tri burst of energy. 

I'm 18 weeks and feeling very fat & unfit. Can't decide how much is baby and how much is just being fat. Tbh I was fatter before I fell pregnant than I have ever been.

Need to look out my maternity clothes. Going to a wedding next weekend and nothing fits. I'm fairly sure I have nothing in my maternity clothes suitable either.


----------



## counting

Yes Rose, I feel you. I've got my house, two toddlers, my job, my pregnant self and something has got to give. Right now that something is my house and it's so depressing because it's in a constant mess. Even still, it's hard to have patience as much as I'd like with my older two while pregnant and I find my husband frustrating. It's all part and parcel with pregnancy and I'm trying to remind myself it's very temporary and I'm only human.


----------



## PrincessJJ

rose. said:


> Is anyone who already has a little one to look after finding it particularly hard at the moment? I am really struggling trying to juggle work with looking after DS and the housework, and I feel like nobody in this house appreciates anything or tries to help. DS makes a mess constantly, and is constantly shouting 'mum! Drink!' And other demands at the moment which is driving me mad. DH is completely unsympathetic and doesn't help out with the house stuff at all, which was fine before I felt so exhausted but I just feel like he expects so much and doesn't ever take in to account my feelings. Plus the weathers been so hot and sticky this past couple of weeks that it's taking it out of me. I just feel like I can't do anything right at the moment.
> 
> Sorry - pointless rant really I'm just exhausted and need to get it off my chest :haha:


I feel exactly the same! Been very poorly this pregnancy and everything seems to be a struggle & with a 2 year old DD whos just developed an attitude and an 8 year old DS whos broken up from school and already bored, as well as Uni work from home and house work. 
I'm really struggling, tried explaining to DH but he doesn't understand and is too pig headed to help me most of the time.

its good to have a rant and get it off your chest sometimes xxxx


----------



## rose.

It's nice to know I'm not the only one - I don't remember feeling this way so much with DS but maybe I did and I've just forgotten!! 

I managed to get a good nights sleep last night so hopefully I'll have more energy today.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Rose I understand! It's stressful and tiring dealing with another child and being pregnant. I find myself completely drained by the middle of the day and it just gets worse until I go to sleep. I'm starting to think that 2nd tri energy burst doesn't happen for us who are already moms!

AFM, 20 weeks today and I have my anatomy scan. Little girly has been wiggling like crazy in there lately, she's so active! So glad to be at the stage where I can feel her daily, it's such a relief! Though she is quite active at night, which isn't waking me now but when I wake up in the night I feel her a lot. I don't remember DD being that active at night!


----------



## counting

So... I'm in the waiting room for my anatomy ultrasound. So nervous. I hate waiting!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Good luck, counting!!!


----------



## GraceER

Good luck counting!! Ours is tomorrow, nervous and excited! Xx


----------



## counting

After an extremely long wait we got in and saw...

Beautiful baby boy #3!

Please meet Fox!

https://i67.tinypic.com/2u4pm2r.jpg

Unfortunately we got the unexpected news that baby boy has a single umbilical artery. It significantly raises the risk of a number of things, and as time goes on we will be followed closely to make sure his growth isn't restricted as a result, and to make sure he can be born as soon as is safe for him if it looks like he is affected by it. Luckily the SUA was in isolation, he has no other markers for abnormalities so hopefully his cord situation is just incidental and won't pose any issues.


----------



## rose.

Congratulations Counting! Sorry to hear about the cord issue, but I am sure all will be fine and it's just something to keep an eye on. :hugs:

How did your scan go, Bubbles?

Good luck for tomorrow Grace :)


----------



## Genevevex

Congrats, counting!! I will be hoping everything turns out all right for your little man.


----------



## tommyg

Sorry to hear that there is a problem. Fingers crossed that it's just a fluke and everything else is ok.


----------



## hilslo

Counting - lovely scan pic! The good news is that it has been identified so you'll be monitored closed to make sure everything is okay

Grace - good luck for yours tomorrow!

Definitely feeling the exhaustion thing!!! DH is being v supportive but work is awful. I'm office based so not physically demanding but I manage a team of 22 and some of them are worse then my toddler at the moment! Can't wait to finish. It's a stressful job with long hours so I'm not planning to go back. Mat leave can't come soon enough!

Sorry - more of a rant than expected!!! Have you guys thought about when you'll start mat leave? I'm thinking of about 3-3.5 weeks before I'm due. It's quite a bit of time but I'm itching to leave!!!!


----------



## Sapphire86

Counting, congrats on the baby boy! Sorry about the extra stress but it sounds like your provider is on top of the monitoring now.


----------



## Laroawan

Hi ladies. Been a while since I checked in here. Tomorrow is our anatomy scan and I am excited and a little nervous.


----------



## MUMOF5

Up stupidly early, can't sleep, as way to excited for my anomaly scan today &#128513;. You'd think that this being number 7 the novelty of scans would've worn off a bit &#128521;. 

Counting congrats on your little boy &#128153;, and to everyone else that have had their scans. I'm sure there are a few of us having scans today, look forward to updates and pics later xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Enjoy all your scans ladies xx


----------



## GraceER

Team Pink &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
I can't even say how happy I am. I've dreamed of having a daughter my whole life. She looks absolutely perfect, I so can't wait to meet her!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sapphire86

Yay grace! Congrats on the baby girl.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Congrats on team pink, Grace!

My anatomy scan was yesterday. It took forever (an hour and a half almost!) though as little miss is so wiggly in there! We did get reconfirmation that it's another girl but it took awhile to get her in a good position. I need to go back for a rescan as they couldn't get one of the heart measurements they needed, which also happened with DD. Also gonna do my gestational diabetes test that day too. It won't be until Sept. 1 though as I will be out of town August 20th-31st.


----------



## malia

I had my scan on Monday, and was so happy to be told everything looks perfect after a scary 12 week scan. My hospital won't confirm the sex or provide a potty shot but we had a private gender scan at 16 weeks so already know we are team blue. 

Look at his lil foot!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Genevevex

Aw, malia, I LOVE the foot shot! So adorable!


----------



## Genevevex

Got my scan last week. I'm honestly a little disappointed, but not too much. I was really hoping for another little boy this time, but found out we are having a GIRL! I thought I would be more disappointed, but honestly I'm just excited to have her here already, haha!

Here is the picture we used to announce: 
https://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m200/genevevex/B3_GenderReveal.jpg

Now we just have to come up with a name. I'm having SUCH a hard time picking a name out for this baby.


----------



## MUMOF5

Geneveve that announcement is great &#128149;. Love all the other scan pics, unfortunately they didn't give me a picture this time &#128544;

My scan went ok, baby is all good and measurements are all normal. She was being a little diva tho, both hands up over her face the whole time and they couldn't get a face shot, and she's currently breech (although plenty of time to turn), they did however find quite a large blood clot/haematoma on my placenta, which they said may cause problems with her growth, so I need extra scans at 28, 32 and 36 weeks. I may need more but that's the plan currently.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Love the announcement, Geneveve!

Sorry to hear about the clot, Mumof5, but glad they will be monitoring you so close and that baby is great otherwise!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Wow - so many scans since I last logged on! Congrats counting, bubbles, grace, Malia, Genevevex and mumof5 on your scans and gender reveals! 

Counting - it's good they picked it up in the scan and you can have extra monitoring. I really hope that your baby boy is fine. 

Mumof5 - sorry to hear about the blood clot. I'm glad you will be monitored and I hope it doesn't impact anything later. 

Genevevex - I love the announcement! 

Grace - I'm so glad you're getting the girl you so wanted! That's how I felt in my first pregnancy when I found out I was having a dd! 

Hope I haven't missed anyone and I hope for those having scans soon that they go well!


----------



## Laroawan

We are team pink!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Laroawan said:


> We are team pink!

Congratulations! Lots of girls at the moment!


----------



## Jezika

Yay Laroawan and everyone else who recently found out what they're having! 

Grace - reading your post actually gave me goosebumps because I felt exactly the same about having a girl. Now I'm just scared the tech was wrong! Did they tell you quite definitively that it's a girl or do they always mention some room for error?

Genevevex - what a neat announcement! I'm also finding myself comparing my belly to yours as we're so close in dates. I'm bloody huge!

Ooh, can everyone post bump pics?

AFM, baby is moving around a lot and the other day I could even see her moving around from the outside... just lumps slowly tracking around my belly near my navel. So weird! And when I'm working and she's doing somersaults inside me, it's so freaky! But I love knowing she's alive and kicking in there :)

Oh, as for when to go on mat leave... uh, I'm just hoping I can finish the coursework for my two PhD courses before I give birth! I'm due December 5th and technically my courses end at the end of Nov/early Dec. Yikes!


----------



## Jezika

Oh, I can't remember if I told you guys I fell off my bike a few weeks ago (the day after my anatomy scan) and was crying for two days in fear of hurting baby? Also not sure if I updated, but my midwife sent me for an u/s the next day and all was fine (but I still cried throughout and then afterwards too).

Also, I admire all of your who already have kids. I can only imagine how tough that is and I hope you give yourselves credit for what a great job you're undoubtedly doing.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Jezika - that must have been scary but so glad all is well and it's great that she's wriggling around a lot in there! Don't worry, it sounds like no damage was done! 

As for mat leave I'm going off at 37 + 2 I think which will make my last day at work 8th Dec. Last time I went off at a similar time and gave birth a week later! 

I haven't done a bump pic for ages but will try and do one soon!


----------



## Sapphire86

Mumof5, sorry to hear about the clot but its great news her measurements are normal :)

Bubbles, I can't believe your scan took so long! I felt like mine was long at an hour... it was hard to lay on my back that long. Glad to hear your baby girl is active.

Malia, I love the little baby foot. It makes me want it to be the holidays so these babies will be here already!

Genevex, I LOVE your gender reveal picture and how you involved your kiddos too.

Jezika, you're cutting it close with classes!!! I was sure I would go past 40 weeks with my daughter and I ended up having her at 36+0 :dohh: I'm sorry to hear about the bike fall. I've been a total klutz this pregnancy. 

Yesterday I tripped over a power cord at school that I was looking at to make sure I didn't trip over. :dohh: Luckily everything is fine except my sore rear where i landed. I'm just happy I avoided hitting my bump. I guess that's the universe's way of telling me not to go back to work until my school year officially begins :)

My twin/second pregnancy belly is finally noticeably larger than my singleton/first pregnancy belly. Here's a 19 week belly pic. The left is dd1 and the right is the twins from a few days ago. With dd1 I was still wearing normal shorts(!) even though I started off 10 lbs heavier than I did this pregnancy. I actually popped the button off of those shorts this pregnancy at 10 weeks eating at Mellow Mushroom Pizza... oops
 



Attached Files:







Fotor_146941094565376.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## rose.

Congratulations on the scans ladies! Geneveve I love that announcement. I am sure once you start thinking of your baby as a little girl, the disappointment will disappear and you'll be excited :hugs:

Hilslo last time I finished work a week before DS was due. I went back to work once my mat pay had finished so it worked out well. I do wish that I'd had a bit more time to myself before he arrived though - at the time I was super bored waiting but I never get time to myself now so it's a huge luxury! This time I'm thinking of finishing work a couple of weeks before (baby will probably be late like DS) and then I should have enough time to prepare for Xmas and have a bit of me time while DS is at nursery.


----------



## rose.

Lovely bump Sapphire!! You're still neat for twins I think :) glad you're ok after your fall, that must have been a bit scary x


----------



## GraceER

Thanks all! I've been on such a high all day. I don't know if it's the high from the scan but I've felt so much movement tonight! she's been dancing away for ages. I've been so caught up in other things lately, I'm changing jobs and moving house next week which has been stressful so it's been lovely to bring our baby back into the forefront of our minds. We're so excited now!



Jezika said:


> Grace - reading your post actually gave me goosebumps because I felt exactly the same about having a girl. Now I'm just scared the tech was wrong! Did they tell you quite definitively that it's a girl or do they always mention some room for error?

There's always a teeny tiny bit of room for error, particularly with girls as sometimes they assume it based on not seeing a pennis. Ours however has two strong parallel white lines which supposedly is the classic sign you look for in a little lady so I'm pretty confident she was right!


----------



## Jezika

Grace, our tech also pointed out the lines and repeatedly said she could not find a penis no matter how hard she looked, but she still used the words "probably a girl" and said you can never be 100%, especially with girls (for the reason you stated). I've also heard that sometimes the lines can be present for boys, too. But alas, I think I just need to calm down because chances are it is a girl. I'm glad you're feeling so connected to baby girl. I was the same after the scan too, especially after I saw her little face on the 3D scan totally unexpectedly. It was the first time I truly felt love for the little thing (previously I'd blocked it out due to anxiety of something being wrong, I think). I'm now busy with finishing my thesis so can't focus on her movements as much, waaah.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi all

Have moved house and no wifi so a lil absent sorry.
Have been reading though.
Congratulations on all the gender reveals!

I have my 19week scan on 15th august. We are staying team yellow. I have no inklings at all. I have a boy and 2 girls. I'd love another boy....but I am not massively fussed. X


----------



## Genevevex

Thanks everyone on the compliments! I definitely wanted to include my other kids in the gender reveal. I want them to feel included as much as possible. 

I'm feeling really sick today, but here I am at work anyway. I still have a good 7 hours before I can go home again. :( 

I think I might have lost some of my mucus plug last night, so I'm a little concerned. That never happened with my previous two pregnancies, and I'm only 21 weeks right now. My next appointment isn't until next week. I've heard that it can grow back, though... I dunno. I think I'm feeling too sick to even feel too worried right now. :cry:


----------



## Jezika

Re: mucus plug, I was getting a LOT of discharge that looked exactly like mucus plug in first tri (I was actually concerned), but strangely none in second tri. Do you have a midwife? You could maybe just call them and get some reassurance. My midwives have been great in responding to any questions or concerns I have in-between appointments.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I lost mine at 26week with dd1 but grew back xx


----------



## jessicasmum

Hi not posted much on here and also took a 4 week break from BnB.

Congratulations on all the gender scans!!!

I'm 19 weeks today got my scan next Thursday, we are letting my eldest daughter come in the scan this time, just hope she doesn't act too disappointed if they say baby is a girl, she wanted a boy last time too.


----------



## chrissytina

Is anyone else feeling out of breath? Or like they are breathing harder than before? It's not so bad I feel like I should call a doctor but it's annoying.


----------



## MUMOF5

chrissytina said:


> Is anyone else feeling out of breath? Or like they are breathing harder than before? It's not so bad I feel like I should call a doctor but it's annoying.

I've been like this for a couple of weeks, it can be normal due to increased blood volume and less space in diaphragm. But you should get your iron levels checked as it can also be a sign of anaemia x


----------



## rose.

Yes I feel breathless quite a lot, usually if I've exerted myself like walking up lots of stairs etc. I definitely can't move as quickly as I used to, and have to take regular breaks.


----------



## Jezika

Chrissy, I've definitely been feeling out of breath from even the slightest bit of exercise - even turning over in bed! I echo what MumOf5 said. Also, I read recently that our ribs and lungs are expanding to accommodate the extra pressure (and to get more oxygen for baby?), and that shortness of breath is very common.


----------



## Jezika

Oh, how is everyone sleeping? I ordered a full body support pillow a few weeks ago from Amazon and it's the best thing EVER! Sometimes I catch DH spooning the side I'm not using in the middle of the night when I turn over, and I'm like, "Get off! This is MY support!"


----------



## Tweeks

Got my anatomy scan tomorrow, absolutely pooing myself with worry that something could be wrong. After doing research on the importance of folic acid and not being able to take supplements due to extreme vomiting I'm now terrified about spinal problems and heart defects. I've been in floods of tears today and last night woke up screaming and scared my partner half to death. I am so scared.


----------



## Sapphire86

chrissytina said:


> Is anyone else feeling out of breath? Or like they are breathing harder than before? It's not so bad I feel like I should call a doctor but it's annoying.

ALL of the time since about 6 or 7 weeks pregnant. My Dr said it's hormonal/vascular in early pregnancy then baby starts crowding the lungs later in pregnancy. My iron levels are normal, but it can be a cause. 

It is SO much more noticeable for me with the twins than my singleton especially now that they've been crowding my lower ribcage for a few weeks. 

I find mine is wose when my blood sugar is low so mornings are usually bad.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Tweeks - I'm sure everything will be fine. You did everything you could and it's so unlikely to have caused a problem. Just think how many people don't know they're pregnant in the first trimester. I hope everything is ok, at least you don't have long to wait now. 

I'm getting a little breathless when walking up stairs but not too bad yet otherwise. I'm sleeping a bit better than I was and also have a pregnancy pillow which ice started using. I still have to get up at least once in the night to go to the toilet which is annoying.


----------



## Sapphire86

Tweeks said:


> Got my anatomy scan tomorrow, absolutely pooing myself with worry that something could be wrong. After doing research on the importance of folic acid and not being able to take supplements due to extreme vomiting I'm now terrified about spinal problems and heart defects. I've been in floods of tears today and last night woke up screaming and scared my partner half to death. I am so scared.

I understand the worry, but even without the prenatals your odds of spina bifida are very low. I believe many common grains are fortified with folic acid in the US in addition to many fruits and veggies that contain it naturally so you've likely consumed a good bit anyway. (don't know about elsewhere) 

There's nothing like pregnancy to cause us to freak out! I've had many moments so far this pregnancy and we're not even to all the possible third trimester complications yet :)

Good luck tomorrow and let us know how it goes!


----------



## Tweeks

Thank you ladies. Seriously with my first, I was more concerned with the gender. Honestly, this time I couldn't give a shit. I just want to know my baby is healthy. I feel like I was so naive in Aurora's pregnancy. xx


----------



## Jezika

Awww Tweeks, it's okay to be nervous/anxious, and I think I myself was the biggest culprit of that pretty much the whole time. But really, the odds are so so so in your favour of everything being just fine, even without prenatals. Like others said, so many women don't even know they're pregnant for quite some time, and often that means not just not taking prenatals, but doing things that might unwittingly harm baby (drinking etc.). Plus women have been having babies for millennia without knowledge about folic acid and yet complications like spin bifida have always been rare. I think it's just an easy thing to take (if you can) that helps avoid that tiny chance. 

Please try not to worry too much! I bet you everything will be just fine, and please come and update us!


----------



## Tweeks

Thank you Jezika, I'm trying to remind myself that the odds are in my favour. I lost three and a half stone before falling pregnant with this baby and my diet was the healthiest it's ever been. Since being pregnant, I've struggled to eat anything. I don't know, I think I've just terrified myself. I'm driving my partner mad and he's seriously considering taking me to the GP to be assessed for prenatal anxiety. 

I will update you all. Fingers and toes crossed for a healthy baby.


----------



## rose.

Tweeks :hugs: I've not been able to take vitamins since I was about 9 weeks because they would just make me throw up. I figured it was better to try and keep my meals down than force myself to take a Vitamin which would make me throw up my meal! I don't remember having an aversion to them with my last pregnancy but it was so bad this time. Just thinking of them still makes me feel sick. 

I am sure everything is just fine - thinking of you x


----------



## Jezika

Tweeks, you sound like me in the first trimester. I was so anxious about something going wrong (actually convinced it would and then taking every single tiny symptom as evidence of it) that I couldn't even allow myself to feel emotionally attached to baby for the longest time. Even though part of me knew the worry was unjustified, another part of me was nonetheless convinced that something could be so, so wrong. It was only after having six(!!!) ultrasounds that were perfectly fine every single time that I realized the fear was purely in my head rather than the result of some sort of objective evidence. And I'm in training to be a clinical psychologist! We're all a bit messed up at times (this isn't to say don't seek help if you think you would benefit - absolutely do consider that an option if you want to - I'm just trying to normalize what you're going through to some extent). Believe me, I know what it's like to hold your breath and fight tears as the u/s tech starts probing your belly because you just can't help but expect bad news. But when you see it's all fine, I'm sure you will feel a lot better (though even then I don't think the anxiety ever fully goes away for many of us!). Good luck at your scan!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Totally normal to worry...I worried about that in my first pregnancy even though I was on vitamins, and this one for most of the first tri I had a lot of trouble taking the vitamins as they'd make me even more nauseous and sometimes I'd throw up. :/ I'm sure all is well for you, as another poster said the risk of spina bifida is extremely low. I'm sure baby is ok! Good luck and let us know how it goes! :hugs:


----------



## tommyg

I feel more breathless this time round than last time. But I am about a stone heavier than before too. I just feel so unfit.

Re prenatal vitamins I only take folic acid / vit D. And I haven't been too religious about it in recent weeks. My body stores too much iron and multi vit, prenatal supplement have iron in them. You might wonder why too much iron is an issue but basically too much you body stores it in random places which causes long term damage to wherever it stores it.

My 20 week scan is next week, but 2 scans last week (because of a mix-up between my weight & height giving duff blood results) showed all was well.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Prenatals make me puke too :(


----------



## tommyg

You ladies have just made me wonder, during my first pregnancy (before I knew about my iron issue) I was using a prenatal multi vit. I was really sick until about 16weeks. This time avoiding the prenatals I was sick once at 8 weeks. 
Could their be a link, instead of me thinking that it might be a girl?


----------



## Tweeks

It's a boy! 
I'm terrified but excited. 
Got to go back though as they couldn't get good enough pictures of his heart.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Congrats, Tweeks! We have to go back for a heart measurement too.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Congrats tweeks! Exciting! It's quite common not to be able to get all the right measurements. 

Tommyg - I took pre natal vitamins in both pregnancies. I had no sickness in my first pregnancy and it was a girl. This pregnancy I did have a lot of nausea (don't know gender yet) - so I doubt there is any correlation with vitamins or gender! (Although I know it is said girls give you worse sickness)


----------



## MUMOF5

Tweeks said:


> It's a boy!
> I'm terrified but excited.
> Got to go back though as they couldn't get good enough pictures of his heart.

Congrats on your baby boy tweeks &#128153;, so glad the scan went well for you x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congratulations on blue bump!


----------



## Sapphire86

Congrats tweets! Glad all is well. 

I actually feel more sick when I forget to take my prenatals. I take a chewable prenatal (including iron and calcium) with dinner so I don't know if that makes a difference.


----------



## rose.

Congrats Tweeks :)


----------



## jessicasmum

Congratulations on :blue: tweeks

Only 5 more days until my scan, nervous and excited!


----------



## rose.

Mine is on Tuesday :D I am nervous and excited too!!

Definitely starting to feel baby more for the last few days. When I lie down I feel him/her quite a lot very low down. It's getting exciting :) half way for me now too!!


----------



## jessicasmum

rose. said:


> Mine is on Tuesday :D I am nervous and excited too!!
> 
> Definitely starting to feel baby more for the last few days. When I lie down I feel him/her quite a lot very low down. It's getting exciting :) half way for me now too!!

Do you have a feeling either way with gender? I'm thinking another girl, that I'll follow in my mum's footsteps of 3 girls, would love to have a boy though.

It's great isn't it when you start feel more proper movements, I was sneezing the other night and it made baby kick.


----------



## rose.

I am thinking of baby as more of a girl - however that may just be because I'd quite like a girl so I have both experiences. However I am also more than happy to have another boy as that would be fun for DS and I'm familiar with boys things! 

How about you?


----------



## jessicasmum

My gut definitely thinks girl, I'd be amazed if I hear the sonogramer say boy on Thursday. My eldest daughter will be coming to the scan, she wants a boy.


----------



## Jezika

Can't wait to find out what you guys are having. I always find it interesting to compare "feeling" to actual sex. I felt girl all along, but didn't want to get my hopes up, so kept telling people it must be a boy. Jessicasmum, that's funny that DD wants a boy. I always assumed girls wanted sisters and boys wanted brothers.

As for movement, I remember when I first felt flutters about 4 weeks ago and wasn't sure if it was baby, and now as of two weeks ago she's been kicking sooooooo much. Right now I'm watching my belly protrude with violent kicks! And last night I couldn't go back to sleep after peeing one of 4000 times because she seemed to be having a dance party in my uterus. I think she was also maybe kicking my cervix from time to time 'cause it felt so weird and slightly painful (lightning crotch, do that call it?).


----------



## scoobydrlp

So exciting to see everyone having their anatomy scans! Mine will be Friday. I can't remember if I posted after my maternit21 results but we're having a girl! We've decided on the name Parker Rose. Has anyone else chosen a name yet?


----------



## Loopy Laura

scoobydrlp said:


> So exciting to see everyone having their anatomy scans! Mine will be Friday. I can't remember if I posted after my maternit21 results but we're having a girl! We've decided on the name Parker Rose. Has anyone else chosen a name yet?

Congratulations! That's a lovely name! We have a girls name but no boys name so we will see what the gender is next week!


----------



## counting

Our little boy will be named Fox Archer Quinn T.(the t is our last name first letter :) )


----------



## Caitrin

My anatomy scan is tomorrow a little over 21 weeks. I've felt like this one is a boy but I'm not confident. Hoping for a girl!

Lots going on the past few weeks. The hospital dropped everyone on medicaid, then weeks later took it back and accepted us again, just found out the company that owns the hospital cancelled the centering groups my midwives were holding though for now we can still see midwives and I got a uti. I've also lost 5 lbs in the last 4 weeks.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Lovely names, everyone! We have decided on Aria Kaye Leona (both names are middle names) for our new little girl. :)

Caitrin, how frustrating. I'm glad they are taking people back but what a mess! Sorry about the UTI too, I had one about 13 weeks myself and meds cleared it just fine. Hopefully things slow down for you and you can get better!


----------



## jessicasmum

Jezika: Yeah I know most girls do tend to want a sister but my eldest is a bit of a tomboy, she loves football, computer games and doesn't like much girly stuff, I think she thinks if she has a brother they will have more in common, she's like that with her cousins she gets on better with the boys.

Scoobydrlp: Congratulations on :pink:
Really struggling with a girls name this time, hubby keeps saying names I can't stand or ones that are a little out there in my opinion. I think for a boy I'm/we are set on Leo, just need to think of a middle name. I know it's going to be a battle over the name if we are told girl on Thursday.


----------



## Genevevex

A couple of things. First, update on mucus plug thing. I went ahead and called the doctor, since I had more of this same discharge the next afternoon. I just wanted to be safe.

They checked me out and looked at things under a microscope and everything. Said everything is fine; no infections, no signs of prelabor, nothing. Likely it might have been part of the mucus plug, which would regrow, or even just a change in my hormones. Whew!

As for the short of breath thing, I am DEFINITELY experiencing that. For that matter, if I walk around too much I am getting sharp cramping pains low down in my belly. I asked the doctor about that, too, and she just said to take it easier. Drink lots of water and if walking makes me feel that way, then don't walk! Easier said than done, right? 

Last night I maybe got 3 hours of sleep. I was just SO uncomfortable, and then my belly hurt either because of ligaments stretching or the baby's position, I'm not sure which. Blah. 


Hubby and I are having SUCH a hard time deciding on a name for this little girl. We had one all picked out for a boy, but just can't seem to decide on a girl. We have narrowed it down to three for now.


----------



## rose.

Geneveve glad all looks fine :) love all your baby names! we have a girls name but no boys names yet. DH is still having trouble getting excited about this baby so I am trying not to make too big of a deal about things at the moment. We have the 20 week scan tomorrow and I'm hoping that seeing his little one and knowing if it's a boy/girl will help him start to bond.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I hope the scan helps Rose x


----------



## Bubbles1088

I hope the scan helps, rose. I read your post in the 2nd tri forums. He will come around. :flower:


----------



## rose.

Thanks ladies :hugs:


----------



## Tweeks

I quite like Bryce for my boy. We'll have to see though. Nothing is set in stone. I reckon it might be a wait and meet him. I quite like referring to him as baby boy at the moment or little dude. 

Lovely names though ladies.


----------



## MUMOF5

Loving the names &#128149;. We have two names picked that we both agree on and are waiting to see her to decide which one, they are Rosa Constance L... or Constance Iris L...(known as Connie). Both our names have family connections. 
I still love Elsie and Phoebe, and quite liking Maya (pronounced May-a) too but dh adamantly says no to these &#128530; X


----------



## MiaMama

I haven't updated in weeks because I've been through a lot of medial procedures. The baby boy we are expecting is unfortunately not healthy and the pregnancy will be terminated by the end of the week.
So you can remove me from the first page and I'll leave the thread.
I wish to everybody a peaceful and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## MUMOF5

MiaMama said:


> I haven't updated in weeks because I've been through a lot of medial procedures. The baby boy we are expecting is unfortunately not healthy and the pregnancy will be terminated by the end of the week.
> So you can remove me from the first page and I'll leave the thread.
> I wish to everybody a peaceful and healthy pregnancy.

Miamama I'm so sorry to hear this. Thinking of you. Take care of yourself. Xxx


----------



## tommyg

Miamama sorry to read that. Thinking of you. Please take care of yourself. Hugs x


----------



## Caitrin

So sorry miamama 


Had my scan, baby kept get legs closed for most of the u/s. I had to go empty my bladder and come back and she cracked it a bit. So we're reasonably sure it's a girl.

I also found out I have an anterior placenta.


----------



## rose.

MiaMama I'm so sorry, thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

So sorry to read that :(


----------



## Tweeks

MiaMama said:


> I haven't updated in weeks because I've been through a lot of medial procedures. The baby boy we are expecting is unfortunately not healthy and the pregnancy will be terminated by the end of the week.
> So you can remove me from the first page and I'll leave the thread.
> I wish to everybody a peaceful and healthy pregnancy.

:hugs: I am so sorry.


----------



## GraceER

MiaMamma life can be so cruel, I'm so so sorry. It takes incredible strength to make the decision you've made so please know this is the most loving thing you can do for your baby. I hope there's a baby meant for this earth in your future but for now please take care of yourself, I can only imagine how hard this is xx


----------



## Bubbles1088

I'm so sorry MiaMama. I can't imagine having to make that decision. Take care of yourself. :hugs:

Congrats, Caitrin on team :pink:!


----------



## Genevevex

So sorry MiaMama :(


----------



## Loopy Laura

I'm so sorry to hear that news miamama. Please take care of yourself. X

Caitrin - congrats on the girl! 

In terms of names, we are thinking Caitlin Isabel for a girl and possibly Charlie or Benjamin for a boy although not sure of middle names yet. These names could change though as we are constantly changing our minds! Only one week until I get to know the gender now which will make it easier! I love everybody else's names!


----------



## rose.

Had our 20 week scan today, it's a girl :D yay! Can't wait to go shopping.

She was a bit cheeky and wouldn't give a clear enough view of her spine, so I have to go back for a follow up next Wednesday. Will be good to see her again!


----------



## jessicasmum

Congratulations both Caitrin and Rose on your :pink:

Thursday morning can't come quick enough for my scan :D


----------



## Bubbles1088

Congrats, rose!!! Girls are so fun! And shopping for them is too...they are little money pits! :haha:


----------



## scoobydrlp

I'm so sorry miamama


----------



## rose.

I have already ordered a load of stuff from next - it's currently in store waiting to pick up, I was waiting to know if it was a boy/girl before collecting so I could return it if the baby was a boy! I did have a hunch it might be a girl. :)


----------



## Loopy Laura

Congratulations rose on team pink! Girls are great! There seem to be a lot of girls in this group - I would love another one.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congrats on pink. I brought some next 'boys' babygrows but we like girls in stuff we like...not just colour. Wont be finding out though!


----------



## rose.

Good luck jessicasmum! Hope all goes well :D


----------



## jessicasmum

rose. said:


> Good luck jessicasmum! Hope all goes well :D

Thank you :flower:


----------



## jessicasmum

Had my 20 week scan this morning and everything ok with baby and we are having......................a BOY!!! Can't believe it, really thought I'd have a girl, that I'd follow in my mum's footsteps of 3 girls but no I've copied my sister with 2 girls then a boy, very shocked but very happy :D


----------



## chrissytina

mamamia so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Congrats, jessicasmum!!! :blue:


----------



## jessicasmum

Bubbles1088 said:


> Congrats, jessicasmum!!! :blue:

Thank you :D


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congratulations on team blue xx


----------



## Tweeks

Congratulations! x


----------



## jessicasmum

Thank you both midnight_fairy and tweeks :D


----------



## Sapphire86

Congrats on the baby boy jessicasmum! So exciting!


----------



## jessicasmum

Sapphire86 said:


> Congrats on the baby boy jessicasmum! So exciting!

Thank you :D


----------



## Loopy Laura

Congrats on team blue jessicasmum! How lovely to have a boy after 2 girls!


----------



## rose.

Congratulations jessicasmum! So pleased for you that you will get to experience both genders :)


----------



## Jezika

Aww, congrats on boy :)

We're thinking of the name Matilda for our girl.


----------



## jessicasmum

Thank you Loopy Laura, rose and jezika :D

We are certain for the first name for our boy Leo but we are stuck with the middle name, I wanted to name after someone like we did with both daughters but there isn't a name we like or that's suitable.


----------



## rose.

Leo and Matilda are lovely names :)


----------



## jessicasmum

Thank you Rose, have you picked a name for your little girl yet? Sorry if you have already said, memory not great at moment.

Matilda is a nice name, hubby probably wouldn't admit it to others but he's always loved the film 'Matilda' that and 'Annie'


----------



## rose.

Yes I think we are going to call her Alice. It was the only girls name that we both liked when I was pregnant with DS :)


----------



## jessicasmum

Awww my sister's best friend named her little girl Alice, think she'll be 1 now.


----------



## Jezika

Aww Alice is so lovely, and I LOVE Leo for a boy. Probably one of the few names DH and I would go for a boy (we find boys' names so hard!).

As for middle names, we are finding it tough. We are thinking of not having a middle name at all (no one in my family has one), but we'll see. It would be different if we already had kids with middle names; then we would probably not want them to be the odd one out.


----------



## Caitrin

My grandma is convinced no one will name their baby after her (Sally Gae) so I'm using Sally as the middle name. It doesn't flow as well as I'd like but it means a lot.


----------



## jessicasmum

Jezika said:


> Aww Alice is so lovely, and I LOVE Leo for a boy. Probably one of the few names DH and I would go for a boy (we find boys' names so hard!).
> 
> As for middle names, we are finding it tough. We are thinking of not having a middle name at all (no one in my family has one), but we'll see. It would be different if we already had kids with middle names; then we would probably not want them to be the odd one out.

Awww thanks :) We were the opposite we couldn't think of any girls names that we agreed on this time.

We also finding it tough with the middle name, the problem like what you said is that our other 2 have middle names so not giving a middle name would be a bit weird.


----------



## jessicasmum

Caitrin said:


> My grandma is convinced no one will name their baby after her (Sally Gae) so I'm using Sally as the middle name. It doesn't flow as well as I'd like but it means a lot.

That's lovely :) I know what you mean my husband even now says that one of the middle names we used for our 2nd Ivy which is after his Nana (grandmother) he doesn't really like but I was ademant that we couldn't leave her out because we used both my Grandma's names, his nana was gutted when I told her that we named our first middle name after my Grandma, her face fell so I pushed this to use for our 2nd along with my other Grandma's name so our 2nd had 2 middle names.

My Grandad is called Cyril but we are like can't imagine using that name, it would be nice to name after him, sort of tight that he has 10 grandchildren and I'm pretty sure no one will use his name for their child. But then there is Ste's grandad which we can't definitely use because there is 5 people in our family with the same name including my sisters boy.


----------



## MUMOF5

Lovely names ladies, I too am having middle name issues, we do have a shortlist of first names, my favourite being Rosa, but I can't seem to find a middle name that I love, has meaning and goes/'flows' &#129300;, I'm literally obsessing &#128521; Xx


----------



## Jezika

Oh my goodness, jessicasmum, that sounds quite political! That is a tough decision for sure. We thought of using my mum's name (which is the same as my grandma and great-grandma's names), my MIL's name or my grandma's name on my dad's side, but we're not huge fans of the names. Plus I feel like if we went with MIL's name, why not go with my mum's/grandma's/great-grandma's name, since we'd get a triple whammy (I know... why have the same name across three generations, but still), plus the kid's already going to have DH's last name, so the middle name + last name would be his mum's name exactly and there would be no link to my side of the family. At this point, I think it's just easier to have a non-family name and say we chose it because we liked it so much (e.g., we do like Siena). But again, might not fly if your other kids have family middle names.

MumOf5 - do you have an idea of whether you're looking for a one-syllable or two/three-syllable name at least? I feel like a one-syllable middle name goes well with Rosa.


----------



## MUMOF5

MumOf5 - do you have an idea of whether you're looking for a one-syllable or two/three-syllable name at least? I feel like a one-syllable middle name goes well with Rosa.

I'm not really sure tbh, as our surname is one syllable. The names we've thought of today are:

Rosa Constance
Rosa Ella (not so sure this one works)
Rosa Lillian


----------



## scoobydrlp

Hello again ladies. I had my anatomy scan yesterday at 19+1, and we received frightening news. Baby's head and limbs are measuring right on track, but abdomen only measures 15 weeks. The chest also measured small, although I'm not sure how small. The doctor also mentioned that she thought she saw an abnormality where the umbilical cord enters baby's abdomen, maybe a cyst, maybe a kink or knot in the cord, or maybe it's nothing. 

She wasn't able to give me any idea of what we might be dealing with, but I will be seeing a maternal fetal specialist on Monday morning. They will do another much more detailed scan, and will hopefully be able to give us more information.

I'm terrified, to say the least.


----------



## tommyg

Scooby really sorry to read that there is a problem with your baby. Fingers crossed it isn't too serious. Everybody goes to scans expecting to hear all is ok, nobody expects to be told actually their is a problem.

Anybody else feeling their belly seems bigger in the evening than in the mornings?


----------



## Jezika

Gosh, Scooby. I'm so sorry to hear that. It must be so scary to learn anything anything might be wrong. I'm glad you don't have to wait too long to see the specialist and get more info, but I know that doesn't help for this weekend. If it's any comfort, I've anecdotally heard about babies' abdomens measuring several weeks behind and things turning out fine, but I'm not familiar with any umbilical cord problems. If you're anything like me, you're probably Googling non-stop, though often that just makes things worse. 

Thinking of you and I hope the weekend passes quickly so you can get more info on Monday. :hugs:

Tommy - definitely. I heard it's pretty common. And I already look 7 months pregnant in the mornings, so I look about 8 months in the evenings!


----------



## scoobydrlp

Jezika said:


> Gosh, Scooby. I'm so sorry to hear that. It must be so scary to learn anything anything might be wrong. I'm glad you don't have to wait too long to see the specialist and get more info, but I know that doesn't help for this weekend. If it's any comfort, I've anecdotally heard about babies' abdomens measuring several weeks behind and things turning out fine, but I'm not familiar with any umbilical cord problems. If you're anything like me, you're probably Googling non-stop, though often that just makes things worse.
> 
> Thinking of you and I hope the weekend passes quickly so you can get more info on Monday.

 You're exactly right. I've exhausted doctor google, and can't stop thinking about it. This is the longest weekend ever! Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## Jezika

Did Dr. Google at least give you a better idea of what you might be dealing with?


----------



## scoobydrlp

Jezika said:


> Did Dr. Google at least give you a better idea of what you might be dealing with?

I think it's IUGR (intra-uterine growth restriction). If it is, it seems there's nothing you can do to correct it, as it is usually caused by baby not receiving proper nutrition from the placenta. They monitor very closely and try to get baby as close to term as possible, but sometimes blood flow stops or reverses and either baby passes away, or they deliver early if they catch it in time.

It's very scary to think about, especially not being sure if that's our situation.


----------



## rose.

Scooby thinking of you :hugs: I hope it doesn't turn out to be too serious, will be keeping everything crossed for you on monday!


----------



## Jezika

Could they see whether your placenta seemed to be okay? Please keep us updated (if you're feeling up to it of course).


----------



## Bubbles1088

Oh Scooby how scary. I'm so sorry to hear you are going through this, I honestly can't imagine. It does sound like IUGR to me too. I hope they are going to be keeping a very close eye on you two...I am also curious to see what they have to say about your placenta. I do hope everything turns out alright in the end and you are able to get as close to term as possible and deliver a healthy babe!


----------



## scoobydrlp

Jezika said:


> Could they see whether your placenta seemed to be okay? Please keep us updated (if you're feeling up to it of course).

The ultrasound tech mentioned that I have a low lying placenta, but nothing else. The doctor didn't mention it at all. I'll be sure to update after my appointment Monday.


----------



## Jezika

I hope that's at least a good sign, scoobydrip. Keeping all fingers crossed for you. Good luck on Monday.


----------



## tommyg

Scooby am I right in thinking that it is an issue getting nutrients to baby via the placenta? But does that mean once baby is born their should be no longer term issues? 

Hugs to you the wait until Monday must be awful xx


----------



## Loopy Laura

Scoobydrip - I'm so sorry you received such frightening news. I'm glad you don't have to wait too long to hear more news. Try to stay away from dr Google as people only post when things go wrong! If is it IUGR, at least they picked it up and you'll be closely monitored so there's still a good chance you will still deliver a healthy baby. Please keep us updated and try not to think the worst until you have all the facts about your specific situation.


----------



## jessicasmum

Jezika: It is tough isn't it, you want to honour family members names but also the problem of leaving someone out, also you never know if you'll have the same gender to use the other person's name next time, like with our 2nd it was a good job we did use both grandmother's names for her because of us having a boy this time we wouldn't of ever got use the other if only used one.

Scoobydrlp: I'm really sorry :hugs: I'll have my fingers crossed for you for tomorrow's appointment that it's not too serious. You'll be in my thoughts.


----------



## MrsRose168

Scooby, hoping you get good news this morning. Thinking about you!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Scooby.....thinking of you xx


----------



## rose.

scooby have been thinking of you today. X


----------



## scoobydrlp

Had our appointment this morning (3 hours long!) and did receive more information, although not good news. They did not end up diagnosing IUGR although that could still happen if her growth continues to fall behind.

They did find heart abnormalities, although no actual diagnosis regarding that yet because she is so small it's hard to see everything accurately. They were unable to see all 4 chambers today, will reassess in 3 weeks. But the heart is not located in the usual position in the chest. 

Facial abnormalities, normal size head and eyes, but rest of face smaller than normal, often indicative of a genetic abnormality.

Abdomen measured in 2nd percentile, so very small. They were unable to get a good view of the actual stomach, but the doctor said she thinks she might have seen it, but it was in the wrong place in the abdomen. Most limb bones measuring small.

They have no answers for is right now. Basically it's a bunch of abnormalities that don't seem to fit into any well known diagnosis. We elected to do an amnio so that hopefully we can find out the exact diagnosis so we can plan appropriately. 

We were given the option to terminate, which I immediately declined. We did the amnio purely for diagnostic purposes so that we can be fully prepared for what's to come. 

We should have a portion of the amnio results by Wednesday, and the rest in about 2 weeks.

Thank you ladies for your thoughts and support!


----------



## rose.

Scooby I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs: I hope the amnio gives much needed answers and that it helps you to prepare. I will keep thinking of you xx


----------



## kiki1234

Again, I'm a stalker - not typically a poster :)

Had our 20 week scan today. All looks good, baby was all over the place! Goods news - we are TEAM pink. I wanted a girl so bad. :) SOOOOOOO EXCITED! :pink: 

Scooby - your story breaks my heart. Hoping that the amnio provides answers for you.


----------



## jessicasmum

Scoobydrlp so sorry :hugs: hope the results give a clearer picture, you'll be in my thoughts.

Kiki congratulations on :pink:


----------



## tommyg

Scooby sorry that it wasn't good news. Hopefully you get better answers with the ammio. Hugs x


----------



## Jezika

Oh Scooby, I'm sorry to hear about the abnormalities. I'm sure it's frustrating not quite knowing what it all means in practical terms, but I really hope the results of the amnio give you some clarity. Sending you lots of hugs <3


----------



## MUMOF5

Sorry to read this scoobydrip, hope u get answers from the amnio and you and the Drs can make plans for your little one xx


----------



## Loopy Laura

Scoobydrip, I'm so sorry to hear what you're going through. I hope the amnio results come in soon and provide a bit more clarity. It must be very frustrating not to really know what you're dealing with. I've been thinking of you and will continue to do so. 

Congrats Kiki on the girl you wanted! I have my scan today.


----------



## rose.

Kiki congratulations on having a girl!! Good luck today Laura :hugs:


----------



## jessicasmum

Good luck with your scan today Laura :)


----------



## Loopy Laura

Scan was great - baby was fine and we are having another girl :happydance: I'm so relieved everything is ok and I secretly wanted another girl (well, not so secretly as I did post on here!)


----------



## jessicasmum

Awww congratulations Laura :D


----------



## Genevevex

So sorry to hear that, scooby. Hope the amino results provide clarity--and remember there is still time in the pregnancy. Things could get worse, but they could also get better. Praying for better for you. *hugs*


----------



## Bubbles1088

Scooby I'm sorry to hear about your news. I hope the amnio can give youguys some more definitive results.

Congrats Kiki and Laura on team :pink:!!! Lots of girls in this group!


----------



## MrsRose168

Scooby, I'm so sorry you are going through this. Sending my thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## GraceER

Scooby we are all thinking of you, I hope the results tomorrow give you some useful information about what you're facing. I can only imagine how hard this must be. 

Excited to see more ladies joining team pink and healthy scans! 22 weeks today and my baby girl is kicking SO MUCH now! What started out as gentle pops I was confusing for muscle twitches are now nice clear thuds in my tummy and as long as they're nice and string OH can feel them too! It's such a lovely time for us. We lie in bed at night with his hand on my tummy while she wriggles around. I'm still struggling with leg cramps and my back and hips are quite uncomfortable, I think I need to get a pregnancy pillow to give me better support at night. Pillows between my legs end up on the floor! Hope you're all feeling good xx

Ps. I took this bumpie a few days ago and thought I'd share! I'm showing so much now.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Lovely bump.

Congrats on pink bumps ladies.

Scooby, frustrating for you to still have no answers sending love and light x


----------



## Loopy Laura

Grace - that's a lovely bump and amazing that you can both feel her now! 

I would definitely recommend a pregnancy pillow - I can't sleep without mine!

This is the first bump photo I've managed to take! I'm huge already - I guess cause it's my second pregnancy!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I dont have a bump yet...but feel heavy. X


----------



## GraceER

Laura that photo is soo cute! Yes you will be bigger if it's your second but you're looking lovely


----------



## Sapphire86

Cute bump grace! I love your dress! 

Laura, I love the bump pic with your little one. So sweet! 

I'm definitely still in the want to feel the kicks stage but before we know it baby will be so strong they'll be painful (but I still look forward to it because that means they're closer to being here :) ) 

Afm, I'm having trouble sleeping lately. Lots of little stressor are adding up (some good stress even) but I'm hoping most will be out of the way by the end of the week. I've got my next ob appt tomorrow with an ultrasound to check on the baby girls (yay!) I also go back to work Thursday for the new school year which is exciting but I'm worried about being able to teach until near delivery with twins.

Does anyone else feel like they're in baby limbo right now? I'm feeling good physically, not stressing much about the babies because I can feel them move, but still feel ages away from delivery (or even a reasonably safe gestation for delivery if preterm labor occurs).

Here's my bump pic from yesterday. I feel like it should be bigger with twins and being a second pregnancy, but they're growing as expected.
 



Attached Files:







Fotor_147075426813334.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Loopy Laura

Sapphire - your bump looks great! There's no real reason you should be bigger, I just have no stomach muscles anymore so mine popped out quickly! Hope the ultrasound goes well tomorrow! 

I'm actually not at all ready for baby to come so I'm just going to enjoy this stage of pregnancy now - we have got to have a loft conversion first as we need another bedroom! So I'm happy in baby limbo right now! I do know what you mean though, it's a funny stage of pregnancy as there's still so far to go yet it feels like we've been pregnant forever!


----------



## rose.

Lovely bumps girls :) mine is getting bigger too. I'll have to take another picture soon.

I sorted through baby's clothes today. DS loved helping and even kept saying things like 'look mummy so cute!' 'Look at these mummy aww! My girl will love them!' He's being really sweet about his little sister at the moment. I hope he is just as enthusiastic once she arrives. 

We are not ready yet either. We are hoping to do an extension which will mean that we have space for an office downstairs and our third bedroom will then be free to use for baby. We will also have a larger living space so can move some toys in to there. I am so excited about it, just waiting for the planning to go through at the moment so we can't start for another couple of months. It won't be ready in time for baby's arrival so I think we will probably just use the third bedroom as a study/store for her clothes etc at first, and keep the Moses basket in our room, then change it in to a bedroom once she actually needs the space and the study is ready. I kind of want to get a nursery ready as I loved the excitement of it last time, but we just don't have the extra space at the moment.

I have my follow up scan in the morning so hoping all goes well. She wouldn't let them see her spine properly last time so it's just another anatomy scan to check that it all looks ok. The sonographer wasn't concerned last time so I'm fairly relaxed about it and hoping it will be a nice opportunity to see my little girl again :)


----------



## Loopy Laura

I hope the planning for the extension goes well rose! We had building works for a kitchen extension when my dd was born and I can't believe we are doing it again this time! It will be good when it's finished! 

That is very cute of your DS! My DD is a bit too young to really understand. 

I hope the scan goes well! It took them ages to get the spine measurement for my baby today so it must be a tricky one to get! Mine was wriggling about all over the place!


----------



## Jezika

My bump is huuuge and I have no second baby excuse... just terrible abdominal muscles obviously!

Love seeing the bumps, ladies!

I'd definitely recommend a maternity pillow too, though I've had to forgo mine recently as it's so hot in the bedroom and it takes up so much space, leaving DH and I a bit crowded.

Very envious of conversion plans and nursery plans. We have a pooey one-bedroom rental, though we have bought a place that we are still waiting to be built. 

As for being in limbo... I kind of like it because I'm so busy but get to be reminded of little girly throughout the day because she's sooo squirmy. I kind of feel bad for not paying enough attention to her, actually. I'm under so much pressure to finish my thesis. And then a new term starts in fall, so I'm taking two 9am classes that require me to walk 40-45 minutes to school, all the way up to December when I have an exam on my due date! So I definitely need this time...

Anyone already booked prenatal classes? We want to do some hypnobirthing classes so I can approach labour with a calmer, less anxious mindset.


----------



## Sapphire86

All of the construction plans sound exciting! We turned our daughter's nursery into the twins nursery and turned the spare bedroom into dd new room. 

Jezika, we totally could have done a one bedroom with dd if needed. She slept in a pack n play by our bed for 9 months! I liked having her in the same room at night (but I know not everyone does). 

I had another scan today. The babies are both about a pound, looking great, and are in the 55%ile for growth (according to singleton charts). My cervix is low and closed too so hopefully I'll have another uneventful month of pregnancy until my next appointment.


----------



## scoobydrlp

I received a call from the geneticist this morning who gave us a diagnosis of triploidy. This is when baby has 3 copies of each gene instead of 2. She said it is not survivable. My heart is broken. We we have a meeting with her at 3 today to discuss what the future holds.


----------



## MUMOF5

scoobydrlp said:


> I received a call from the geneticist this morning who gave us a diagnosis of triploidy. This is when baby has 3 copies of each gene instead of 2. She said it is not survivable. My heart is broken. We we have a meeting with her at 3 today to discuss what the future holds.

Scoobydrip im so sorry to read this, I really have no words &#128531; my heart aches for you and your family. Please take care of yourself xxxx


----------



## jessicasmum

Scoobydrlp I'm so sorry, I can't begin to imagine what you and your family are going through, I'm holding back tears here, it is so heartbreaking. You will be in my thoughts :hugs:


----------



## Loopy Laura

I'm so sorry scoobydrip. I'm thinking of you - please look after yourself and we are here for support if you need us. X


----------



## Sapphire86

Scooby I'm so sorry! You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## rose.

I'm so sorry scooby :hugs: I have no words except I wish I could give you a big hug and will be thinking of you and your family xx


----------



## Caitrin

Omg Scooby, so so sorry. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Oh scooby :( so deeply sorry and holding you close x


----------



## Bubbles1088

Oh Scooby...I am so sorry to read this. I can't imagine how you all must be feeling. Please take care of yourself and of course we are here if you need us. :hugs:


----------



## Jezika

Oh, Scooby. As everyone else, I'm so, so sorry. I can only imagine the emotions involved, and even imagining from a distance is so difficult and painful. I hope you have all the support you need around you to get through this. Thinking of you...


----------



## GraceER

Scooby you are being so strong about this, I can only imagine how heartbreaking this is for you and your family. We're all here for you whatever happens next.


----------



## MrsRose168

Scooby, I am so so sorry to hear this. Thinking about you.


----------



## counting

scoobydrlp said:


> I received a call from the geneticist this morning who gave us a diagnosis of triploidy. This is when baby has 3 copies of each gene instead of 2. She said it is not survivable. My heart is broken. We we have a meeting with her at 3 today to discuss what the future holds.

I'm so, so incredibly sorry.


----------



## Genevevex

So sorry to hear that, scooby. :hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Thinking of you :(

Transfering my care to a different county has been stressful!


----------



## GraceER

22+3, not feeling quite so wonderful. Something odd has happened. When I woke up yesterday morning OH said huh, your bump has shrunk! And it is suddenly noticeably smaller by several inches, like it was around week 16!! Since then I've been so uncomfortable in my lower back and feeling really bloated, it's honestly like my uterus has suddenly tipped backwards and I can't shift it forward again. It's making it hard to sleep, it just hurts all of the time. I used to have a retroverted uterus years ago which spontaneously flipped forwards, is it possible for it to suddenly tip back in second tri? I can't find anything to say this is possible but nothing else makes sense! I'm on a 12 hour shift and shattered already because I'm just not sleeping. Not sure what to do &#128533;, and I feel like I should know since I'm a doctor but I don't!


----------



## MUMOF5

GraceER said:


> 22+3, not feeling quite so wonderful. Something odd has happened. When I woke up yesterday morning OH said huh, your bump has shrunk! And it is suddenly noticeably smaller by several inches, like it was around week 16!! Since then I've been so uncomfortable in my lower back and feeling really bloated, it's honestly like my uterus has suddenly tipped backwards and I can't shift it forward again. It's making it hard to sleep, it just hurts all of the time. I used to have a retroverted uterus years ago which spontaneously flipped forwards, is it possible for it to suddenly tip back in second tri? I can't find anything to say this is possible but nothing else makes sense! I'm on a 12 hour shift and shattered already because I'm just not sleeping. Not sure what to do &#128533;, and I feel like I should know since I'm a doctor but I don't!

Do u not have an obs/gynae dr that u could have a chat to at work? I'm a midwife but never heard of the uterus flipping before, but I guess it's possible, particularly as it becomes heavier. Sounds like u deffo need to speak with a speciality dr xx


----------



## counting

Could also be baby changing positions. He could have slid down into the pelvis ( they often pop back out early on) which takes a few cms off your bump and can cause so much pressure. He could have also turned transverse ( my baby is transverse and when he lodges his head into my hip it can cause lots of issues!) Which also makes a bump look smaller. I'd talk to your Dr just to be safe!


----------



## GraceER

Ahhh yes baby shifting does make more sense - I've been feeling kicks in different places so that could be it! I wish she'd move back - I was much happier before!! Thanks ladies


----------



## Sapphire86

With kicks in different places, switching positions sounds likely. Dd was transverse until 34 weeks and my bump was tiny and usually a bit lopsided until she flipped head down. 

I hope you find the energy to make it through your day! Working while exhausted and uncomfortably pregnant is not fun.


----------



## tommyg

Scooby, so sorry. I haven't caught up in a few days. Hope you have got plenty support around you. 
Hugs xx


----------



## Loopy Laura

I think I did too much today in terms of lifting my toddler (we had a bad day for screaming, kicking tantrums). I've been cramping all evening and not sure whether I've just overdone it or dehydrated or whether I should be worried. It's just a dull period-pain like cramp low down in the middle. I'm hoping some rest might make it better. I can still feel baby moving about.


----------



## Jezika

Is it painful or just tense? If it's sporadic tightness more than pain, could it be braxton hicks?


----------



## Loopy Laura

Jezika said:


> Is it painful or just tense? If it's sporadic tightness more than pain, could it be braxton hicks?

It's moderately painful - it's constant so don't think it's braxton hicks. I'm hoping it's just round ligament pain or something.


----------



## Jezika

Well, for what it's worth, for many weeks now I've felt a great deal of tension in my belly for hours at a time, and it's most pronounced the lower it goes. When I walk, it can be pretty painful, but if I'm lying still it relieves it a lot. I wouldn't describe them as period-like cramps, though. I thought it might be my fibroids, but midwife thinks it's probably some stretching and the weight of my belly. Sometimes I feel like I might pop, though. In any case... if you're concerned, maybe you could give your midwife or doc a call? I know they usually say don't worry too much though unless you have severe cramping and/or bleeding.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Thanks, I find it really difficult to describe but it could just be stretching pain. I think I'm going to try and go to sleep and will call if it gets any worse or if it hasnt gone by morning.


----------



## Jezika

Hope it goes away by morning. AFM, when baby is kicking up a storm, I'm like "staaaaahp," but when I don't feel her for a while I freak out. Argh.


----------



## Loopy Laura

I know what you mean, jezika! 

I feel a lot better this morning so I think I just overdid it yesterday.


----------



## Sapphire86

Good news laura!


----------



## jessicasmum

Glad you are feeling ok today Laura, I know I sometimes am overdoing it picking my toddler up too, she's very strong and finds it amusing to kick, it really pulls the top of my stomach at times when changing/dressing her.


----------



## rose.

That's good Laura glad you're feeling better! I have been having a massive nesting session the last few days. I've tidied and cleaned our room, even under the bed etc, and have also done DS's room and the spare room. It feels so good to have got rid of lots of junk and made it tidy. I am sure it won't be tidy for long :haha:
I wish I could finish downstairs but there's not much I can do until we have done the extension, as the kitchen will all be moving around anyway.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Anyone else having a hard time controlling their appetite? I was doing so well for awhile in not eating too much but I've felt insatiable for the past couple weeks. I've been working on not overeating but it's so hard sometimes!


----------



## counting

Bubbles1088 said:


> Anyone else having a hard time controlling their appetite? I was doing so well for awhile in not eating too much but I've felt insatiable for the past couple weeks. I've been working on not overeating but it's so hard sometimes!


Me. I had no appetite until about a month ago, now I can't stop eating.


----------



## rose.

I am definitely eating more than I was, and managing more unhealthy snacks now too. I wish I was doing more exercise but I still feel tired at times and my hips ache like mad if I over do it. Just trying to keep up with the housework etc which is probably enough of a work out!!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Rose I feel ya on the tired part and the running around the house part. I'm so tired most days it's so hard for me to do anything but the norm, aka making meals, chasing my 13 month old and chores. I've been squeezing some exercise in here and there but not nearly as much as I was able to do earlier in the pregnancy. I'm just worn out and unfortunately hungry most of the time! :dohh:


----------



## tommyg

Heartburn is the cure all for overeating. I checked back BnB and i didn't appear to mention it until 34 weeks with DS.


----------



## Sapphire86

I have been starving. Driving home from seeing family this weekend, I told DH I wanted dinner and it was only 3:45 in the afternoon :D

We had a clothes and gift card shower for the twins this weekend with dh's family. It was more of a family party that happened to have a few gifts as the men and kiddos were there and we had a fajita dinner. 

Anyways, I just ordered a city mini double and about keeled over at the cost before hitting purchase! The city mini and joovy twin roo stroller frame are my major splurges this pregnancy. 

What are your splurges for this baby (or what would you love to have)?


----------



## counting

This will be my third boy in less than 3.5 years...there's not a whole lot we need. We bed share, cloth diaper ( have a full stash), breastfeeding so there's not a whole lot we don't have.

Big splurges will be a new baby carrier at some point for baby Fox because his older brother is really small and still using the infant size ( I will tandem wear the two youngest). Also a new dresser for the two older boys so I can move the littlest clothes to the baby dresser. Aside from that I'll need some winter baby clothes. And a few newborn size diaper covers to replace the old ones I hate. 

The biggest possible expense is we are debating buying a king sized bed, or a second queen sized to extend out current queen sized because our older two still end up in our bed at some point every night and its already frigging crowded with the four of us so we need to figure out how to make more space for a new baby.


----------



## Jezika

A double queen sized bed? That would be epic!!!

Any advice from existing mothers on what essentials to get for by the time baby arrives, esp. for cold climes? I read so many different things online, like you don't really need a crib just yet, don't need a changing table etc. We live in the city with a pretty small apartment and no car, so we definitely should only be getting what we absolutely need.

And re: eating, yes, I've been eating an amount fit for a small village.


----------



## Loopy Laura

I'm starving all the time too! I was pretty disgusted with myself on Saturday as I ate 5 meals - and they weren't small! 

Jezika - we just used a changing mat on our desk for changing so I don't think you need a changing table. You'll only need a Moses basket or small crib for first few months before they go in a cot or bigger crib. I'd just say buggy, car seat, and blankets/sleeping bags and maybe a baby bath. If it's cold, maybe a snow suit. You might want to get some vests and baby grows although remember you will probably get loads of gifts! I personally didn't purchase a breast pump until after baby was born as I wanted to know how breastfeeding was going to work out etc. We did end up buying one on about day 4 though! If you're close to shops, you'll always be able to nip out afterwards to pick up essentials. You'll obviously also need nappies and wipes (or cotton wool). Maybe a hat too. I've probably missed things but I'm sure others will spot what I've missed!


----------



## rose.

Jezika this time we are just getting a small swinging crib so baby will fit in our room until she is 6 months old. We had a Moses basket last time but DS only fitted in it for about 6 weeks and then we put him in to his cot bed, in our room. We have since moved and our bedroom is a different shape so there isn't room for a cot bed. we don't have DS' cot anymore but I won't buy a new one until we actually need it. I will probably get it second hand as we didn't use DS' for more than a couple of years anyway. I have DS' stroller and will be getting a baby carrier for this baby too, as I expect I will want my hands free. I have bought an extra bouncy chair for upstairs so I can have one upstairs and one downstairs - I won't have time to keep lugging it up and down with 2 of them and a dog to look after!

Honestly I bought loads of stuff for DS that we didn't even need and we have got rid of most of it now due to moving when he was one. This time I'm going for a more minimalist style and only buying things I know we need.

I won't be buying special nursery furniture this time either. Last time I got a lovely set with the cot bed, wardrobe and changing table/unit but I think a standard wardrobe and chest of drawers would have been just as good if not better. DS still has the wardrobe which is a good size but we got rid of the change table unit. I never changed him on it anyway as I felt safer doing it on a mat on the floor.


----------



## counting

Jezika said:


> A double queen sized bed? That would be epic!!!
> 
> Any advice from existing mothers on what essentials to get for by the time baby arrives, esp. for cold climes? I read so many different things online, like you don't really need a crib just yet, don't need a changing table etc. We live in the city with a pretty small apartment and no car, so we definitely should only be getting what we absolutely need.
> 
> And re: eating, yes, I've been eating an amount fit for a small village.

We had a changing table with my first and a crib and never used either. Epic waste of space and money in our case. Also had a bassinet which never got used. Ever. Haha.

Essentials for a cold climate- long sleeve onsies and lots of sleepers. Soft fabrics pants- I like the stretchy almost tights type and find jeans, etc are super stiff and always hindered my boys movement. A good pair of warm slippers- padraig style hold up really well. Hats. Blankets. Snow suit if you want BUT they can't be used for a cat seat so warm blankie are also a good choice. I love muslin swaddles. A good high quality baby carrier was essential for me. A breastfeeding pillow if you plan to nurse is incredibly helpful but not crazy needed as a regular pillow will work in a pinch. At least one safe place to put baby down if you need a shower or to be hands free for a minute- a swing of a vibrating chair. Car seat obviously, we always go for a convertible one. Lots of washcloths. I think that's my essentials list!

O if you are going to baby wear in the cold- a big jacket that can zip around you both :)


----------



## MrsRose168

I'm constantly starving! I'll have a full meal and be hungry a couple hours later. I have my 24-week appointment on Wednesday and I'm terrified of seeing what the scale says. I've been gaining weight at such a rapid pace, it's freaking me out!

On a lighter note, we cleared out the guest room and set up the baby's crib. Waiting for her dresser and rocker to come within the next few weeks. I also need to order her mattress and mattress pad so I can set up the crib completely. Can't wait to see it all come together!


----------



## Bubbles1088

MrsRose I'm so scared of the scale too! I go back to the Dr. on Sept 1 and I do NOT want to see the numbers.

Since we already have a girl, we have most of what we need. We are going to get a bassinet this time around since DD will still be in the crib, or we will use the pack n play we already have, not sure. We also need winter clothes as DD is a July baby so we need some warmer items. Other than that, I can't think of anything else we need.


----------



## scoobydrlp

Hello friends, I'm sorry to bring sad news but my sweet Parker Rose is an angel now. I hadn't been able to find her on my doppler since Friday, and ultrasound confirmed this morning that she passed.

I hope that you all continue to have healthy and happy journeys. Thank you so much for your support!


----------



## MUMOF5

scoobydrlp said:


> Hello friends, I'm sorry to bring sad news but my sweet Parker Rose is an angel now. I hadn't been able to find her on my doppler since Friday, and ultrasound confirmed this morning that she passed.
> 
> I hope that you all continue to have healthy and happy journeys. Thank you so much for your support!

Oh scoobydrip, my thoughts are with you. What a beautiful name, sleep tight little angel xx


----------



## rose.

Scooby I'm so sorry :hugs: thinking of you xxx


----------



## counting

scoobydrlp said:


> Hello friends, I'm sorry to bring sad news but my sweet Parker Rose is an angel now. I hadn't been able to find her on my doppler since Friday, and ultrasound confirmed this morning that she passed.
> 
> I hope that you all continue to have healthy and happy journeys. Thank you so much for your support!

I'm so sorry. I wish there was something I could say or do. Fly Free Parker.


----------



## jessicasmum

Scoobydrlp: I wish there was something I could say, I truly am sorry :hugs: sleep tight beautiful angel


----------



## Loopy Laura

Scoobydrip - that is a beautiful name. I'm so sorry for your news. Please stay strong and take care of yourself.


----------



## Jezika

Oh, Scooby. I'm so sorry. What an incredibly difficult few weeks it's been for you. I hope you're able to find the comfort and support that you need right now, and you're so sweet for your kind words <3


----------



## tommyg

Jezika how cold a climate do you mean? If you mean somewhere like the Eastern side of Canada then I think I would seek local advice. 

I can't remember who asked about splurges my splurges will be some sort of changing station or we might use the top of existing drawers. Now I think about it DS had a higher set that was too high to use the top off.


----------



## tommyg

Scoobydrip I'm really sort about your sweet little baby. You have given her a beautiful name. Sweet dreams Parker Rose.
I hope family are able to rally round you and DH, you have really been through the mill in these last few weeks. Take care xx


----------



## Bubbles1088

Oh scooby I am so sorry...fly high sweet Parker Rose. :(

So today I've been having very low cramping pains. It hasn't let up much at all since it started this morning. I went to the doctor and when they checked my cervix, it was closed but softer than normal. A u/s showed it is still long and thick so I got sent home with instructions to rest and hydrate. They did send my urine off in case of infection, which is what I thought it could be at first as the cramping feels similar. Also was instructed to wear a support belt which I am doing now but not really any relief. :/ I'm supposed to fly across the country this weekend for a trip to see my parents and I'm so worried to go now. I know they said I was ok but I'm so worried now that this could be early preterm labor. 

Any of you ladies have experience with this? I'm so scared... :(


----------



## Jezika

Sorry to hear you're worried, Bubbles. Was the cramping pretty painful? Did they mention what it could possibly be? It sounds to me like they weren't awfully concerned. That's a good thing, no? I've definitely had a bit of light cramping on and off, and sooo much tension in my lower abdomen in general. Midwife didn't seem concerned.


----------



## Bubbles1088

I'd rate the pain at about a 4 out of 10, Jezika. It's just been more or less constant all day and with a cervix that's softer than usual plus I've had surgery on my cervix so that makes it a little weaker than normal it makes me worry. I know since they aren't worried I shouldn't be but its hard not to be. :(


----------



## Bubbles1088

They also didn't really say what it could be. Other than hinting at a possible support issue or a bladder infection. They never straight out said either of those things.


----------



## counting

For what it's worth after my first baby my cervix was always softer and more open than textbook. And I seem to get Braxton hicks earlier. I'm really sorry you have the worry. Rest and be safe and careful.


----------



## Jezika

I understand. How can pain or any kind of change not be worrying? When do you get the results back re: infection?


----------



## Bubbles1088

Thanks counting, maybe that's all it is for me too.

Jezika not sure but I'm guessing before Friday I'll have the results. I think it only takes a couple of days thankfully. Yes the pain is worrying...didn't experience this with DD until I came down with a terrible bladder infection at 38 weeks that put me in the hospital, but I honestly thought it was just pregnancy pains at first lol! Little more worrying this time as I'm not as far along which is why I contacted the Dr. ASAP today. 

I am about to turn in for the night, used some lavender oil on my feet to try to get some relaxation going. I'm already feeling sleepier. :)


----------



## Jezika

Hope you slept well, and don't forget that pregnancies can be completely different. Do take it easy and always follow up your concerns, but know that most likely everything is fine.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Bubbles - that sounds exactly what I had a few days ago - the cramping was constant and quite painful. I didn't get it checked but worried about it all evening but it went the following day. I think I just overdid it. As you've been checked out I'm sure there's nothing wrong but I know it's still worrying.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hope you are ok. Ive been in agony too xx


----------



## Bubbles1088

Thank you ladies. I didn't sleep great but that's pretty normal for me. I'm not as crampy right now though last night I was while trying to get comfy during the night. Baby girl likes to move around like crazy in there at nighttime too so there was that. Gonna try to take it a little easier today as I do tend to get pretty busy during the day most days and that may have something to do with it too (overdoing it like you said, Laura).


----------



## MUMOF5

I get cramps too, abdomen goes hard and I get a heavy feeling every time I slightly overdo it, although I don't think I'm overdoing it, just doing normal day to day stuff. Guess I just have to accept that I'm going to be a little restricted in my activities over the next few months xx


----------



## rose.

Sorry to hear you're worried bubbles :hugs: I am sure it's just due to overdoing it, but always worth getting checked out just in case so I'm glad you did.


----------



## jessicasmum

Has any of you ladies had a previous c-section? If so are you planning a vbac or another c-section this time?
I know still ages to go but I've been told I need to make a decision by 34 weeks what I want. My 1st was a vaginal birth but pretty traumatic and I ended up having puerpal psychosis I think was due to the traumatic labour and infection I got, I ended up being sectioned due to having puerpal psychosis. My 2nd was breech so I had a planned c-section, the epidural didn't work so had to be put to sleep but I was ok recovery wise but only just found out last week through my husband that baby had oxygen and was very close to not getting her to breath, I wasn't told this by the midwives they just made out oh she had a little bit of oxygen.
So now I'm in a dilemma which way to go, I want to make the decision in plenty of time and not a quick choice near to 34 weeks that I might regret.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Jessicasmum - that sounds traumatic. I had an emergency c section with mine and I've been told that they won't induce me so if I go past my due date or I get pre eclampsia (I'm high risk), they would give another c section. If I go into labour naturally before my due date with no complications I can try for a vbac so I'm just going to go with the flow and see what happens. They won't let your labour go on too long after a c section which I'm relieved about so my thinking is that I will give the vbac a go if I possibly can (purely because I'd like to be able to pick up my DD who will be 2). They both have advantages and disadvantages and I think everyone's different in their preferences. Personally I just want to get baby out in the safest way so I'm willing to be led by the professionals but I know others have very strong preferences for a vbac. Good luck whatever you decide but if you go for vbac, try not to be disappointed if it doesn't work out and you need another c section. I'm just preparing myself for the worst so I'm not disappointed!


----------



## Sapphire86

I hope you get your vbac laura! 

Jessicasmum, that's such a hard choice! I'm sure you'll make the best decision for you and your little one. 

I had an unplanned c-section with my first due to iugr and signs of fetal distress so never went into labor (surgery was textbook and baby was healthy and out of nursery after a few hrs even though she was early and showing distress.) 

I was hoping for a vbac with #2 because I was nervous about the recovery and the thought of 3 c-sections for 3 kids. But since it's twins, considering my medical history, my specialist recommended a c-section. I agree and it turns out baby A is breech and hasn't turned since we started monitoring her. I also can't go past 38 weeks and would need to go into labor on my own without pitocin. I also don't want 1 vaginal and 1 c-section in the same day :) jessicasmum, your situation was different, but I'd imagine giving birth and being sectioned was rough.


----------



## Genevevex

I have found that when I over do it with this pregnancy, I start getting very painful cramping low down. And by over doing it, I mean simply making my large weekly grocery trip. Lots of walking at all seems to trigger them. 

Talked with my doctor about it, and she said to take it easy. Make several grocery trips instead of one. That with this pregnancy I just have to be easier on myself and try to be more rested and stuff. :\ Easier said than done, right? 


In other news, I have caught ANOTHER cold this pregnancy. On the plus side, I have been able to keep food down for the most part. But I am coughing like crazy and tired and miserable. Of course, the rest of the family is already over THEIR colds, and I'm over here dying and still trying to work full time.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Genevevex - I'm with you on the cold. I'm catching one after another and have a chesty cough at the moment and am so bunged up. It's so annoying we can't take drugs either to soothe it! I've had a hot honey and lemon every day which has helped. I hope you feel better soon! 

Sapphire - sounds sensible to me on the c section. I'd do the same with twins!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Jessicasmum-I am having a repeat section this time around. First time baby got stuck after laboring for almost 24 hours. I also came down with severe PPD/anxiety afterwards as I was quite traumatized by the whole thing plus DD had a NICU stay after birth due to seizures (probably from my laboring and her getting her head pushed up against my pelvis). I was told what happened to me could very likely happen again as it was probably due to my pelvis shape (also I am quite short). Do you have any gut feelings one way or the other? I know this isn't an easy decision!


----------



## Livvy

Hi ladies, don't know if you remember me-- was part of this group at the beginning before I miscarried my little bean. Just wanted to check in and tell you I'm 9 weeks pregnant now and just found the baby's heartbeat on my Doppler :) so happy things are going well for all of you <3


----------



## Loopy Laura

Livvy said:


> Hi ladies, don't know if you remember me-- was part of this group at the beginning before I miscarried my little bean. Just wanted to check in and tell you I'm 9 weeks pregnant now and just found the baby's heartbeat on my Doppler :) so happy things are going well for all of you <3

Congratulations! That's great news! It's so lovely when people come back with good news! Hope all goes well with the pregnancy!


----------



## jessicasmum

Laura: Are they booking a c-section in for you incase you go over? If I did decide I was going with the vbac I wondered if they would book in a c-section for past my due date, I don't know their views for my case of being induced but I know I would refuse anyway, I really need to bring this up at my next consultant appointment at the end of September.
Are you high risk due to previous preclampsia or for other reasons? I'm classed as high risk and under consultant due to my weight, mental health and obviously because of previously having c-section.
I hope you get your vbac :)

Sapphire: As Laura said, seems the better option for you having c-section having twins, I think would be too stressful situation having one baby vaginal then the other c-section.
Yes it was the worst time in mine and my husbands life after having my first child when it was suppose to be the best, I felt robbed of being a first time mother and the bond didn't come due to my health and hubby and my mum taking over baby duties. I can tell my husband is scared me going through the option of another vaginal birth, the look on his face when I bring the topic up but I have to look at the risks of the another c-section and they do scare me also, my consultant is keen for me to have a vbac because I've had previous stomach operations as well as the c-section (gallbladder and appendix) which they think I'm more at risk having repeat operations.

Bubbles: Gosh that must of been awful, no wonder you suffered with ppd :hugs: Is your daughter well now? I mean the seizures/labour didn't cause lasting damage?
My gut feeling was another c-section even before I got pregnant but after my consultant appointment last month this has put everything more in a spin and then getting told by hubby that dd2 nearly didn't start breathing after c-section (I was under general anaesthetic and wasn't informed at time and hubby thought I knew). I think I'm leaning more towards vbac but you hear scare stories on both sides and makes the decision not easy.


----------



## jessicasmum

Livvy said:


> Hi ladies, don't know if you remember me-- was part of this group at the beginning before I miscarried my little bean. Just wanted to check in and tell you I'm 9 weeks pregnant now and just found the baby's heartbeat on my Doppler :) so happy things are going well for all of you <3

Awww congratulations, here's to a happy healthy pregnancy :)


----------



## rose.

Congratulations Livvy I'm so happy for you! Thanks for coming back to update :)

I had a vaginal birth with my son so don't have any experience of C sections. However I'd always go with whatever the professionals recommended as the safest option at the time. I am sure you will all make the decision that's right for you, it's such a personal thing :)


----------



## Caitrin

Congratulations Livvy!

I had a vaginal with my son as well. C sections slightly terrify me, I'm afraid if it came to needing that they may have to put me out instead of an epi because of anxiety. Really hoping for a drug free vaginal birth this time.

Worried I have another uti :( I definitely have some kind of infection down there I think. My appt is next week and it's hard to get in so I'm just going to wait.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Congrats, Livvy!!! So happy for you! :hugs:

Jessicasmum yes DD is well...no seizures since she was a few days old. We had her on meds and had another test done on her to make sure no seizure activity remained and took her off the meds at a little over a month old. :) It does sound like you have a tough decision but I say go with your gut. Do you think the epidural would take this time around and you wouldn't have to go under anesthesia? If that isn't possible and you want a VBAC then I say go for it since you have that option! :thumbup:


----------



## Loopy Laura

I think you can book a c section right at the last minute. I guess by 34 weeks I'll know how the pregnancy is going and at that stage they may recommend booking one in but otherwise I don't think they will. 

I'm high risk because in my last pregnancy I had very high blood pressure at the end which didn't go down until 3 months after the birth. This puts me at a high risk of pre eclampsia this time. I'm terrified this will happen again as if it happens earlier I could well have a premature birth. Blood pressure seems ok for the moment. 

On another note, I'm having my whooping cough vaccine on Monday - is everyone else doing this? 

Caitrin, I hope you don't have a uti but best to get checked just in case!


----------



## counting

I've had high blood pressure with both my older boys. Expecting it this time too. Hoping they will medicate then hold off on inducing until it's the safest possible. I've been lucky mine recovers well after I give birth. 

No whooping cough vaccine here, but I had a severe adverse reaction to it as a baby so not allowed.


----------



## Sapphire86

UTIs are awful :(

I hope the blood pressure issue doesn't pop up for anyone. My Dr says I'm a lot higher risk for pre-eclampsia with the twins but so far so good. 

I'll get my whooping cough vaccine in the third trimester and my flu shot as soon and the office gets them in stock. I'm happy to get the vaccines this time. I'm nervous having newborns in the height of flu season. It's only cold here for jan/feb/mar but the babies will be infants just as it starts to cool off!


----------



## rose.

I haven't been advised to get the WC vaccine yet. I think in my last pregnancy i had it around 28 weeks, so a bit later on.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I think in uk the WC is 3rd tri? I didnt have it with my summer babies but have for winter babies.

Seeing my new midwife today x


----------



## jessicasmum

Bubbles: Oh that's really good that your daughter is well and no lasting damage :D 
I mentioned to the midwife at the booking appointment about the epidural not working and asked would that happen again, she said they would try again but there might be a problem somehow with my spine that prevents it from working. If I did go down the c-section route again this is a concern because the surgeon (well I think he was the surgeon) was getting very annoyed with me when I said I could still feel after the epidural, I was scared because he was going to go ahead and make the incision and he said they'd stop if I felt it.

Laura: They were quite booked up when I was booking my c-section with dd2 where I was so couldn't get the date they wanted so had to have after, they always seem crazy busy where I am so doesn't fill me with confidence if I have to wait until top of time if a c-section is needed.
Will you be getting extra scans? Fx that your blood pressure stays down.
Im getting extra scans I think due to my weight, I have one for 28 weeks, 32, 36 and 40 depending when baby comes. If baby is same as dd2 and is breech also the decision will be taken out of my hands as I refuse them trying to turn baby, so the extra scans are good to see how baby's positioning will be.
About the whooping cough vaccine, I think mine last time was around 28 weeks, my midwife hasn't reminded me about it this time so I think I'll phone my gps later to see when they can book me in, I looked in my notes and it's printed in there between 28 weeks and 38 but it says on nhs website 20 weeks and 32.


----------



## MrsRose168

Congratulations Livvy! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Genevevex

I will definitely be getting the whooping cough vaccine as soon as they offer it.


----------



## Genevevex

In other news, I've been trying to work through this cold on my own by resting and taking hot tea and honey and stuff. As of yesterday, I think I am also beginning to develop thrush in my mouth as my whole mouth is sore and kind of splotchy. I gave up and called the doctor. Have an appointment this afternoon. :(


----------



## Loopy Laura

Jessicasmum - I'm getting an extra scan at 23 weeks as apparently they can look at the risk of pre eclampsia through the blood flow. That's the only one I'm aware of. 

I will definitely ask about booking a c section then as I don't want to be left with no options! Thanks. I really hope the epidural works for you this time. 

Genevevex - that sounds painful, I hope the doc can give you something to relieve it. 

In terms of whooping cough I had mine at 28 weeks in my last pregnancy but nhs are now recommending it as close to 20 weeks as possible (but before 32 weeks is fine). The guidelines have changed here but they may well not have changed everywhere!


----------



## Jezika

Hmm, odd. My midwife hasn't mentioned anything to me about whooping cough vaccines. Maybe they're done later here?

Gen - sorry you're feeling poopy and hope you feel better soon. Somehow I've escaped any sickness since preg (touch wood!), but then I'm not around lots of people or kiddies so I'm probably less exposed.

Loopy Laura - someone on another thread from the UK had both and induction and c section scheduled (the latter for later), and they were just going to cancel the c section if the induction worked, so hopefully that's a possibility for you too.


----------



## jessicasmum

Laura: Not too long until your scan then, fx that all is fine and no preclampsia this time.

Yeah I think worth asking about booking in c-section if you go over, I'll be asking this at my next appointment before I make my definite descion.

I didn't even think about the whooping cough vaccine until you mentioned it yesterday so that's why had a look at nhs website last night, maybe where I'm at just not changed it get but I will try to get around 28 weeks definitely before 32 any way, don't want to leave it until 38 like it says in my maternity file.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Thanks everyone! Midwives notoriously forget about the whooping cough vaccine so it's worth asking about it! I'd just do it at 28 weeks then - I'm just doing it early as my doctor told me it was a good idea. It seems like it's only me doing it this early!


----------



## MrsRose168

I had my 24-week appointment this week and my doctor didn't mention the whooping couch vaccine either. I'll have to ask about it next time. Though they did give me the drink for next month's GD test. I'm supposed to take 30 minutes before my appointment. Not looking forward to it!


----------



## Bubbles1088

I got these awful shooting crotch pains last night in the middle of the night. They lasted about an hour until I walked up and down the stairs, then they finally subsided. They came back intermittently this morning but nothing now. Anyone else with "lightning crotch"? It was so uncomfy and worried me at first until I figured out how to get them to subside.


----------



## Genevevex

Bubbles1088 said:


> I got these awful shooting crotch pains last night in the middle of the night. They lasted about an hour until I walked up and down the stairs, then they finally subsided. They came back intermittently this morning but nothing now. Anyone else with "lightning crotch"? It was so uncomfy and worried me at first until I figured out how to get them to subside.

Ug. Yes. I hate lighting crotch. Every pregnancy. Nothing seems to help mine,I just have to wait for them to subside on their own.


----------



## Genevevex

As an update, the doctor confirmed it was a cold and that I needed lots of rest. She said she didn't want to give me an antibiotic unless the swab of my throat came back with something. She said it would take 3-5 days. So until then, I just continue to suffer. Lovely.

We had chili for dinner last night. I told my husband it was like eating a bowl of lava.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My surgery says 20+ for Whooping cough. Mines in just over week x


----------



## Jezika

Yeah I've had lightning crotch, or something similar, a few times. I've basically had so many weird aches, pains and sensations that it's rare I don't feel *something*.

Hope you feel better soon, Gen... and enjoyed the lava!

Anyone want to post some bump pics? Especially if you feel your bump is really big, so that I can feel better about my oversized bump.


----------



## MUMOF5

Here's mine from last Sunday Jezika when I was exactly 25 weeks

(Oops need to turn pic on side)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 51.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## tommyg

Please can I have some reassurance that being induced isn't going to be that bad?
With DS he was 6 days late but I had a fairly easy water birth with no interfering. I laboured at home, walking laps of my kitchen and lots of time in the bath. 

This time I have been told they don't want me to go over my date. I'm shit scared of being in labour, but not far on enough to be in the labour suites. So does that mean I am limited to the bed bay, no bath, no where to walk?

I can't be doing with worrying about this for 18 weeks.


----------



## rose.

I was induced TommyG! I have nothing to compare it to but it wasn't any worse than I expected. I did end up having an epidural but that's mainly because I had been in/out of early labour for a few days and was already exhausted, so I just didn't have the energy to cope well with the pain. I was up and out of bed within an hour or two of giving birth, having a shower, and recovered quickly.


----------



## rose.

Oh - I was stuck in the room, attached to the monitor but it wasn't all bad. I would have an epidural again if needed too as it worked well for me and didn't have any long lasting effects.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Had a scare this morning. Thought I was laboring as my pain was so bad, so I went to the hospital here in Oregon (I got here last night with DD to see my rents for a little over a week) and while waiting for the doctor after they hooked me up to monitors and all that, the pain stopped, I went pee and passed a kidney stone. I'm so glad that's all it was...so scary and the pain was awful, worse than labor.


----------



## Jezika

My goodness, Bubbles. How scary! Glad all was okay though. I can't even imagine. So is that what the pain must've been last week too?


----------



## Bubbles1088

Jezika I think for sure it was causing last weeks pain too. It's virtually all gone now just a little sore from passing the stone. I am so incredibly relieved!


----------



## Jezika

Aww I'm so glad baby Bubbles is A-OK :)


----------



## Sapphire86

Bubbles I'm sorry you had to go through that but I'm glad you know why you were feeling bad and are now on the mend! I would have been worried about preterm labor too with that kid of pain!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Bubbles, I'm so glad everything is ok! A traumatic experience but at least you can now recover and baby is ok! Sounds excruciating.


----------



## tommyg

Bubbles you poor thing, hope the pain goes soon.
I've had a kidney infection not sure if it involved a kidney stone or not but it was the second most painful thing I have experienced with the most painful being a burst appendix. I'm lucky I had a fairly easy birth with DS. 
Appendix pain was all over my abdomen where kidney infection was more limited to half my abdomen.


----------



## jessicasmum

Bubbles that must of been pretty scary, so glad you are OK now :hugs:

I was having stomach pains with dd2 and at my 20 week scan with her it was pretty painful, they thought I had a twisted bowel at first but ruled that out and suppected appendicitis, they couldn't scan me due to risk of ct scan so I had to go straight to operation, I was petrified for my baby not myself. It did turn out it was my appendix and obviously dd2 was fine but it didn't end there, my appendix had gone into my bowel so they sent it off for biopsy, I find out after I've had dd2 that mucus was found which can form into a rare cancer called psedomyxoma peritonei, at my first scan they thought I already had it and was planning a big operation and chemo but it wasn't the case I've had 2 clear scans since so now I'm in the watch and wait. I will need to have 10 years of clear scans until I'm in the clear but I'm just grateful that I've got to get pregnant for our 3rd and final which I didn't think would be possible.


----------



## Jezika

Wow, Jessicasmum, that also sounds really scary. Did the appendicitis somehow cause the mucus in the bowel or was it just coincidence? I'm guessing with regular scans if they do find anything they can sort it out pretty easily?


----------



## MrsRose168

bubbles, so sorry you had to go through that! I've heard it's excruciating.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Omg jessicasmum how scary; I can't imagine! So glad you and DD are ok though!


----------



## Genevevex

tommyg said:


> Please can I have some reassurance that being induced isn't going to be that bad?
> With DS he was 6 days late but I had a fairly easy water birth with no interfering. I laboured at home, walking laps of my kitchen and lots of time in the bath.
> 
> This time I have been told they don't want me to go over my date. I'm shit scared of being in labour, but not far on enough to be in the labour suites. So does that mean I am limited to the bed bay, no bath, no where to walk?
> 
> I can't be doing with worrying about this for 18 weeks.

I have been induced with BOTH of my babies. They induced me 5 days early with my son. The induction itself really wasn't that bad--but I had back labor and it was SO painful! After 12 hours of a "fussy cervix" before they finally broke my water I was begging for an epidural. Once I got that epidural, everything was just fine! 24 hours total labor time from the beginning of the induction, 1 hour of pushing. 

With my second, they tried to let me go natural. But by 41 weeks little girl still hadn't come, and she was measuring significantly behind, so they thought it best to induce again. This one was actually a lot easier than my first. 12 hours of labor and literally 3 pushes. The pain wasn't nearly as bad, but I was paranoid and went for an epidural anyway. 

I don't know about in the UK, but here in the US with an induction you ARE mostly confined to the bed. You have to have monitors on your belly and an IV, which restricts your movement even if they do let you walk around. My hospital doesn't offer water births, but I would assume with the monitors you wouldn't be allowed to do that either. :\ 

Overall, though, I would say that my inductions were a positive experience. The worst I had to deal with was a nurse that I didn't like, and not feeling my contractions and knowing when to push with my first baby because of the epidural. Haha! My mom had to watch the monitor and tell me when to push, which is probably why it took an hour of pushing to get my boy out.


----------



## jessicasmum

Jezika: Because the appendix was so bad it cause it a intussusception into the bowel, the mucus was found in the appendix not the bowel, they thought they saw evidence of it in my left ovary but not the case. It's just one of those very rare things, psedomyxoma peritonei only 1 in a million get it. The operation is huge if I ever need one for it and I'd also have chemo while in the op which is a heated chemo that is pumped round me. I just pray I'll be one of the lucky ones that doesn't ever need the op.
I'm lucky that I'm only 20 minutes away from the specialist cancer hospital that deals with it, there is only 2 hospitals in the country that deals with this, the hospital I go is classed as one of the best and they've been very good so far especially around the subject of me having another baby.

Bubbles: Thank you. How are you feeling now?


----------



## counting

I had 2 inductions. One cervadil+ oxytocin+breaking my membranes. It was long, the cervadil was rough because it took a long time. The actual labour I ended up having an epidural at 7-8cm, he was born shortly after. My recovery was pretty easy.

Second induction was 2 doses of gels which pur me into full labour. Chose to have my waters broken at 5cm. He was born 1.5 hours later after about 2 minutes pushing. It was entirely drug free, completely natural birth. I had complications after as did my little but that was more due to the speed he was born rather than the induction. 

I'm likely to be induced this time too. If my cervix is ripe enough I'll be opting to have my waters broken only, or have my cervix ripned and water broken if my cervix isn't ready. I'll avoid oxytocin drip if at all possible unless it's absolutely needed.


----------



## Bubbles1088

I'm doing much better, jessicasmum. No more pain at all! Thanks for asking! :)


----------



## Genevevex

counting, did you go over-due and that's why you were induced? Or was there some other reason? 

I am thinking it might be nice to actually go into labor on my own this time, but I'm not sure what the likelihood of that is. I will certainly opt for an induction if I go to 41 weeks again!


----------



## jessicasmum

Bubbles1088 said:


> I'm doing much better, jessicasmum. No more pain at all! Thanks for asking! :)

Oh that is good news :D


----------



## counting

Genevevex said:


> counting, did you go over-due and that's why you were induced? Or was there some other reason?
> 
> I am thinking it might be nice to actually go into labor on my own this time, but I'm not sure what the likelihood of that is. I will certainly opt for an induction if I go to 41 weeks again!

No, I was induced for blood pressure both times. First induction began at 37w and he was born at 38 (cervadil took a long time ripening my cervix) second was born 3 days before his due date. 

They expect I'll have blood pressure issues again as it seems to be my normal, plus baby has a cord issue which will likely result in another induction. I want to have another natural birth, and I'd have liked to avoid induction but I just want a healthy baby who doesn't need to be born too early. I wanted to go into labour on my own so badly with #2 but it wasn't in the cards for me. Now I'm more content with knowing I likely never will.


----------



## Genevevex

counting, makes sense! Healthy baby and momma is the most important thing!


----------



## Genevevex

So, I'm doing a lot of DIY stuff for this baby. Limited budget and all. 

I decided for this little girl that my color scheme is going to be pink and grey and gold, and the "theme" would be hippos and stars. Of course, it's nearly impossible to find hippos on anything right now. So I decided to start making some myself. 

Behold, home-fabric-paint-stamped hippo crib sheet! I had my hubby draw the hippo and carved the stamp myself. Then bought the fabric paint and some star foam stamps from the local craft store.

https://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m200/genevevex/HippoSheet_Final.jpg


----------



## Jezika

Wow, Gen, that's so impressive! What kind of fabric paint did you use? Do you do craft stuff for a job or something? If not, you should; I'd defo buy your stuff.

Bubbles, glad you're feeling better.


----------



## GraceER

Wow Genevevex that looks great!! I would definitely pay money for something that looks that good, what a brilliant idea. I wish I was crafty in that way!

I'm having a lot of Braxton hicks today. I've just been out for lunch with my parents and I've had painless contractions every few minutes for a good hour. I've also had an ache in my lower back since yesterday. The contractions aren't painful and haven't become more regular so I'm trying not to worry about them but I've never had so many at once before and wasnt expecting to at this stage. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Loopy Laura

Genevevex - that looks amazing! I'm not crafty at all so I'm very impressed! Hippos are my DD's favourite animal! 

Grace - I've never had braxton hicks in my last pregnancy or this one so I can't really help but it sounds normal from what I've heard from others.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Im having BH too. Especially when walking. Mine hurt alot. X


----------



## counting

So I've been reading a lot about SUA. I've decided if he doesn't end up getting delivered earlier ( high risk with sua) I'm going to ask to have him delivered at 38 weeks. The stillbirth risk is just too high imo to wait any longer than we absolutely have to. Makes me anxious. I really want to sit down with a doctor and be able to discuss all the questions I have and anxiety I have about everything but I haven't gotten a chance yet. Frustrating. So I'm stuck reading scientific articles and trying to figure things out. I feel so anxious I have to wait until half way through October to have him checked on again( ultrasound). I know it's a good sign they aren't so worried they think we need to do one sooner but I'd rather have him over evaluated than under. 

Extremely glad I'll be 26 weeks in 3 days. Such a huge milestone. So much more likely he'll do alright and arrive safely.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Looks amazing, Geneveve!

Counting all that sounds scary, is your dr. concerned?


----------



## counting

The Dr was so distracted my last appointment and she hadn't even read the ultrasound report from a few weeks prior :/. So I've not even had a good chance to talk to anyone aside from the specialist giving me the elevated chromosomal risk of 1/100 when it happened and telling me he looked otherwise healthy so was probably ok, but might have growth problems so I have to come back for another scan at 32 weeks.

I'm trying to work on my birth plan especially since he could be early but it's hard when you haven't been able to actually, really talk to a Dr.


----------



## Bubbles1088

That is tough...when do you see him again? Can you give him a call?


----------



## Genevevex

Jezika said:


> Wow, Gen, that's so impressive! What kind of fabric paint did you use? Do you do craft stuff for a job or something? If not, you should; I'd defo buy your stuff.

Hehe. No, I do computer stuff for a living. Though I had a little Etsy store on the side for a while, about 3/4 years ago (y'know, before children). Thanks for the compliment, though! 

The fabric paint I used is called "Fabric Creations"--it's soft fabric paint rather than the puff paint. I bought it from Hobby Lobby (live in the states). It comes in little tubes just like acrylic craft paint. It was a little annoying, because you have to iron it to heat-set it. Ironing the sides of a sheet is NOT fun. But other than that, no complaints. I think I am going to see if I can stick the next one in the dryer to heat set it rather than ironing.



GraceER said:

> Has anyone else experienced this?

I have been having braxton hicks for the past month or more, especially when walking "too much." Though mine have been very painful. Once I sit or lay down and rest for a while, they subside. The doctors told me that if walking causes them, don't walk so much. *rolls eyes*


----------



## rose.

That's awesome Geneveve!! Grace I have been having some BH, much earlier than I did with DS. My whole stomach tightens for a while and then releases. It's usually if I'm very active or have overdone it. 

We just got back from a camping trip. It was lovely to spend some time as a family, and some of our friends and their boys came too. I didn't want to come home!! We did loads of walking though and I am really stiff now. Hoping a good sleep tonight helps my hips.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hope you all had a good bank holiday xx


----------



## Sapphire86

Genevevex, cute sheet! I love your theme and color combo. 

Grace, did the Braxton hicks let up?

Counting, I'm sorry you've been having trouble getting face time with your Dr. I skipped an appt with mine (saw the nurse practitioner instead) 2 months ago and felt so much better after talking to my actual Dr at last month's appt. I had a long list of questions! 

I've been quiet lately because I have been busy surviving my first week back at school! My brain is happy to be back but my feet and back beg to differ. 

My next mfm appointment is Thursday so well check on the babies then, but my drama lately has been with dd. I took her to the cardiologist for a heart murmur today and she was diagnosed with a large atrial septal defect and needs heart surgery next year. I'd been so focused on worrying about the babies that this one blindsided me a little bit. 

Here's hoping your week is off to a less eventful start than mine!


----------



## counting

Bubbles1088 said:


> That is tough...when do you see him again? Can you give him a call?

I see her on the 8th. I'm making a list. 
I'm actually pretty concerned that she might have a different opinion on how things need to proguess than me... she is not a specialist or obgyn...just a family practitioner that does deliveries and pregnancies. I've always had specialists before. 
I was talking to my mom Today. She said I should arm myself with the studies, etc if the Dr doesn't agree to my plan and then switch Dr's if she isn't convinced. She's a big believer in trusting your gut my gut is saying better to be proactive.


----------



## jessicasmum

Oh gosh sapphire, so sorry your little girl will need surgery next year, her being only young as well must be so nerve racking for you :hugs:


----------



## Loopy Laura

Sapphire, I'm so sorry that your DD needs surgery next year. 

Counting, I agree that you should be assertive and stick with your gut. Although if they're not concerned that can only be a good thing. 

I had my 23 week scan which confirmed I'm at low risk of developing high blood pressure in early pregnancy which is great news. If it happens it should be later at a safe stage of pregnancy like last time. I feel relieved! Of course it's no guarantee but it's still a relief.


----------



## jessicasmum

Laura that is good news you are low risk :)


----------



## counting

Tomorrow I'm 26 weeks...that means one week until third trimester...what?!?

How did we get here already ladies????

&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## MUMOF5

counting said:


> Tomorrow I'm 26 weeks...that means one week until third trimester...what?!?
> 
> How did we get here already ladies????
> 
> &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;

This how I feel, time is flying! I've got pretty much everything for her yet still feel so unprepared &#128563; xx


----------



## rose.

Me too!! This time I haven't even done a nursery or anything so just don't feel organised. It's weird thinking it's September now so only 3 months to go!

I went out for a meal with some friends last night, got back about 10 and DS woke up and was wide awake for a bit. He eventually went back to sleep and then slept until 9am this morning so I had a lovely lie in! It has been so long since that happened, usually he's up at 6.30-7.


----------



## Tweeks

I was thinking about this last night. I'm so excited. :)


----------



## counting

MUMOF5 said:


> counting said:
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'm 26 weeks...that means one week until third trimester...what?!?
> 
> How did we get here already ladies????
> 
> &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;
> 
> This how I feel, time is flying! I've got pretty much everything for her yet still feel so unprepared &#128563; xxClick to expand...

I've got nothing ready for him yet. I've had so much anxiety with this pregnancy after loosing a baby right before him and now this cord thing... I feel like I don't want to jinx things :( but really I need to start getting things ready. I've started to clear his dresser and move my bigger boys stuff around. I'm hoping how that I've reached a much safer point I can start to relax and get things ready.

I feel better today just knowing that I've reached the point I have. I'll feel better when I have the next ultrasound to check in on him but that's still a month and a half away.

It's hard working and having two older toddlers to get anything done as is!!


----------



## Genevevex

counting said:


> It's hard working and having two older toddlers to get anything done as is!!

Amen!!!


----------



## jessicasmum

V-day for me today! Really need to start getting organised, I have nothing for him yet.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Bit behind you ladies but not got anything sorted.


----------



## MUMOF5

I think once the my other children start back at school next week I'll spend my days off work getting organised. I'm pretty sure I'll deliver early as five of my babies have arrived well before their due date &#128533;, so need to be prepared! Xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I think I will be early too. I doubt I would be the last of december bunch xx


----------



## Loopy Laura

I'm totally unprepared! I've not reached v day yet so I may start thinking about it after that (happy v day jessicasmum!) I'm also pretty sure I'll be early but I'm hoping she hangs in there until 37 weeks. 

It's crazy that some of you will be in third trimester soon!


----------



## GraceER

The BH did finally settle but carried on most of the day. Since Sunday I've noticed them every day but not as many. They seem to happen if I'm overdoing things like walking too fast. I've been a bit bloated and uncomfortable and leg cramps are still waking me up but otherwise feeling I'm pretty well. We ordered our prom on Sunday!


----------



## jessicasmum

Thank you Laura :) I've not had either of mine early (other than planned c-section with dd2) but I've got this weird feeling that baby will come early and we aren't prepared.


----------



## rose.

I have a feeling this one will be late - 8 days late to be precise!! It would be just my luck to go in to labour on Xmas day. I do hope she comes on time or early so we can get settled before Xmas and give DS a lovely Christmas Day.


----------



## jessicasmum

rose. said:


> I have a feeling this one will be late - 8 days late to be precise!! It would be just my luck to go in to labour on Xmas day. I do hope she comes on time or early so we can get settled before Xmas and give DS a lovely Christmas Day.

This also is concern if I do go over or have to stay in hospital any length of time, I'm due 3 days before Xmas day, my eldest would understand and my youngest still doesn't really know about Xmas but I can't expect family to have them when I know my side always go out for Xmas dinner etc, I suppose this is one plus on if I do go down the c-section route I know I'll be home for Xmas just doest feel a good enough reason on its own though.


----------



## Sapphire86

I am relieved to be nearing the third trimester. I had my 24 week check with the mfm and the babies were both measuring 1 lb 9 Oz (exactly the same and exactly 50th percentile)! 

I think I've finally come to terms with the fact that we should be bringing two babies home in 3 months. I ordered 2 mini cribs and got one of them built this week. That was the last baby stuff we really needed so we're pretty well set now. 

38 weeks (beginning of Dec) is the latest I'll go but the average for twin delivery is 35 weeks so I'm thinking I'll have the babies around Thanksgiving. 

It will be interesting to look back in a few months and see if our predictions were correct!


----------



## counting

I think Fox will be a November baby. I hope not too early though.


----------



## rose.

That's great news Sapphire :)
Jessicasmum, I am sure your family would understand if they have to have your older ones - you don't get to pick when you go in to labour after all! It is difficult though with older ones. If this was my first I'd probably quite like the idea of baby coming on Xmas day but I don't want to be away from DS. He is already excited about Santa etc and I want to see him open his presents. Luckily he's very excited about the baby and is more than happy to go to his grandmas if necessary but I will feel a bit sad to miss his Christmas Day. we were away on holiday last year too so it would be nice to have a family Christmas without too much disruption this year.


----------



## MrsRose168

Hi ladies! We had an appointment with the MFM specialist yesterday to follow up on the spot on her heart that they found at the anatomy scan. It can be a soft marker for Downs Syndrome, but usually only if accompanied by other markers so the MFM did another thorough anatomy scan with their better equipment and they said everything looked perfect! In fact, she's already 3 pounds and measuring 2 weeks ahead!

Big babies run on both sides of our families so I'm not too surprised by this. It was such a relief to know all is well with her and that she's growing. Phew!

Today marks the beginning of the third trimester and she is due exactly 3 months . I can't wait to meet our little peanut! Hope everyone is doing well!
 



Attached Files:







27 Wk Sono Single Cropped.jpg
File size: 7.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Bubbles1088

Crazy that we are already almost in or in 3rd tri! Time has really flown!

I'm back in town as of Wednesday night. We had another ultrasound yesterday to get the measurements they couldn't get at the anatomy scan and everything looked great! She was all curled up in a ball fast asleep. I have pics but not on the computer yet. Also did my gestational diabetes test. Hoping that comes back clear. I didn't have it last time so hoping to follow suit this time.


----------



## Tweeks

Torben is at risk of Rhesus disease. Been moved to MFM care and blood tests are going to happen, scans and monitoring weekly. I'm so scared.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Tweeks :hugs: I hope everything turns out alright.


----------



## Tweeks

Bubbles1088 said:


> Tweeks :hugs: I hope everything turns out alright.

:hugs: 
Hoping that everything is going to be okay. I don't want anything to happen to him. :(


----------



## Caitrin

I wanted to post about my pregnancy but every time I click for a new page to catch up I have to watch a stupid ad video and I'm really really getting over it. Grr :|


----------



## jessicasmum

Rose: I know you would think they would be ok but I did try to bring this up last week to my mum that I'm concerned if I do go natural birth and I end up having baby around Christmas, she just didn't say anything so it gave me the impression that she wouldn't be willing to have them at Christmas if it came to it.

Tweeks: I really hope everything will be ok :hugs:


----------



## Tweeks

Me too, Google isn't much help either. No idea what to do with myself today and baby boy has been quiet all day which is making me worry. :(


----------



## Jezika

Sorry to hear that Tweeks. I always thought it was treatable though and not likely to cause much problems once identified? But I really don't know. I wish they'd told you more! I'm always freaked out when baby is quiet too, but midwife said before 28 weeks movement is really hit and miss. Hope you get some reassurance soon <3

I also can't believe we are all so close to 3rd tri. For me it's on Monday and we have absolutely NOTHING prepared other than way too many clothes. I also checked a website for successful birth stats at 26 weeks and was heartened to see that 80-90% of preemie births at 26 weeks turn out fine. For those of you approaching viability time, it's great to know how rapidly the chicness increases week-by-week from then onwards!

Rose - I'm glad baby's heart is fine :) I'm also happy to hear you're two weeks ahead, because I strongly suspect (though unconfirmed) that I'm ahead too. Baby just feels massive, is moving like crazy a lot of the time, and my bump is huge. How big is yours?


----------



## Tweeks

Jezika said:


> Sorry to hear that Tweeks. I always thought it was treatable though and not likely to cause much problems once identified? But I really don't know. I wish they'd told you more! I'm always freaked out when baby is quiet too, but midwife said before 28 weeks movement is really hit and miss. Hope you get some reassurance soon <3
> 
> I also can't believe we are all so close to 3rd tri. For me it's on Monday and we have absolutely NOTHING prepared other than way too many clothes. I also checked a website for successful birth stats at 26 weeks and was heartened to see that 80-90% of preemie births at 26 weeks turn out fine. For those of you approaching viability time, it's great to know how rapidly the chicness increases week-by-week from then onwards!
> 
> Rose - I'm glad baby's heart is fine :) I'm also happy to hear you're two weeks ahead, because I strongly suspect (though unconfirmed) that I'm ahead too. Baby just feels massive, is moving like crazy a lot of the time, and my bump is huge. How big is yours?

Thank you Jezika. That's what I'm holding out for, that it's treatable and that it's been caught early enough. The thought of Torben having anything wrong with him is heartbreaking. I hate my body currently for causing the issue. All that's running through my mind is that my body is creating antibodies and attacking my poor boy. I know that's there's more to it than that but I can't help be feel like it's all my fault. So not only do I have to worry about cholstasis but there's now this whole new thing to worry about and more appointments to attend and more talk of what ifs and maybe. I just wanted an easier pregnancy and still want him to get here with a few complications as possible. :hugs: 

<3


----------



## rose.

Tweeks I hope everything turns out ok, thinking of you :hugs:

Jessicasmum that's such a shame :( I hope they step up and help you out if you need it.


----------



## jessicasmum

rose: Yeah I know. My hubby's mum would probably have them but the thing is I don't mind my eldest going that much but I don't want her minding my youngest, she doesn't keep to instructions we give so I wouldn't feel at ease with her there, also my mum lives closer to the hospital in my hometown where we/hubby's family live 11 or so miles away, so would be better that my youngest was closer to.


----------



## Jezika

Tweeks, I'm hoping they would've indicated a lot more clearly if they were truly concerned. Are they saying your blood has already mixed with baby's, or is that just a risk at birth? Is there anyone you could call just to get some peace of mind about the likelihood of outcomes? As for it being your fault, I truly get that it may feel that way because of your antibodies. It sucks that on the one hand what your body is doing is completely natural and 99.9999% of the time a good thing, but on the other hand you know it's not right. But nature cannot possibly know that of course. However, for this particular problem we've thankfully outsmarted the natural process and can guide your body into stopping doing the thing that's USUALLY adaptive for it to do, and get back to doing what you need it to do. Please do reach out to someone just to get some more info on this! If they assumed you knew not to be too concerned, they might've not bothered reassuring you, but you definitely deserve that reassurance. I also just read that 95% of babies with even SEVERE rhesus disease survive.


----------



## Sapphire86

Tweeks, I'm sorry you got distressing news this week. Hopefully the mfm will help get you the info you need and you'll feel like you're well taken care of by their practice. My babies are pretty quiet most of the day while I'm up and moving around. They're gradually getting stronger and more consistent, but I don't think I could movement track well until 3rd tri. 

Caitrin, the ads are getting me too! 

Jez, I can relate to the belly growth. I know I'm having twins this time but I'm already the size I was when I had dd! I don't know how I'm going to carry 12 lbs of baby (currently only 3 lbs total at the moment)! 

MrsRose, glad to hear you got good news and can worry a little less now. Cute baby pic! 

Bubbles glad to hear ultrasound went well. Fx for gestational diabetes screen results being normal. 

My belly button is doing a weird half popped, half closed shut thing at this stage. Anyone else have an awkward belly button bump under clothes?


----------



## Tweeks

Jezika said:


> Tweeks, I'm hoping they would've indicated a lot more clearly if they were truly concerned. Are they saying your blood has already mixed with baby's, or is that just a risk at birth? Is there anyone you could call just to get some peace of mind about the likelihood of outcomes? As for it being your fault, I truly get that it may feel that way because of your antibodies. It sucks that on the one hand what your body is doing is completely natural and 99.9999% of the time a good thing, but on the other hand you know it's not right. But nature cannot possibly know that of course. However, for this particular problem we've thankfully outsmarted the natural process and can guide your body into stopping doing the thing that's USUALLY adaptive for it to do, and get back to doing what you need it to do. Please do reach out to someone just to get some more info on this! If they assumed you knew not to be too concerned, they might've not bothered reassuring you, but you definitely deserve that reassurance. I also just read that 95% of babies with even SEVERE rhesus disease survive.

The midwife said that the report from the lab indicates that his blood and mine have more than likely mixed. Apparently my body is producing antigen D, this would be okay if I'd been given an anti d like I'm due to have in a few weeks but because my body is producing it on its own it means that the baby's blood has mixed with mine and my body is now producing antibodies against his positive blood cells. I am having a blood test on Monday to check the keiter levels and depending on the outcome of that depends on the care plan put in place. The midwife did mention that my being aneamic is going to be an issue too. I've been on iron on and off and tried to bring my levels up but it's proving difficult. The treatment options she mentioned are scans to check blood flow and the how thin and fast it is within baby. There's a chance of intrauterine blood transfusion if the levels are high, etc etc. She was quite honest and said that currently there is a risk to baby but now that I'm under their care, the chances are good. I suppose I'm just very frightened and the idea of having a poorly baby is always any mother's worse nightmare.

With Aurora's pregnancy she was poorly too, had IGUR and I had cholestasis. I was monitored throughout the end of my pregnancy with her which wasn't an issue, however the idea of having to do that again with a three year old going to nursery and having a routine and needing mummy to be stable and around is causing me more anxiety. My partner works, we have limited support available and the idea of being hospitalised is filling me with fear for Aurora. Obviously I'll do whatever it takes to ensure that Torben is healthy and safe but I'm also feeling guilty about the potential disruption to my eldest. I don't want my fears to be used against me or for anyone to think that I love one child more than the the other. I'm just very angry at my body for failing to keep both of my babies safe. It has one job and so far it's bloody struggled on both occasions.


----------



## counting

Tweeks, not as severe but my body makes antibodies against my babies because of blood group incompatibility (abo incompatability/ abo HDN). It's hard to see my babies under the lights and jaundiced because it was, technically, my body attacking them. 
At the same time I understand that it isn't my fault and if I had any choice in the matter I obviously would protect my baby. Just because the antibodies come from me doesn't make it my fault. Nobody is to blame. I really hope that your care team is stellar and I'm sure they'll do everything in their power to make sure your baby arrives safely. Thinking of you.


----------



## Jessicahide

helllo girls, iam due my 5th on the 8th dec, but will be having her 17th nov. how is everyone doing? xxxx


----------



## tommyg

Tweeks would it be worth while getting in touch with a nanny to see if they would be willing to be on standby for you? 

Jessica's mummy rather than your kids potentially going elsewhere for Christmas would it not be easier to have somebody baby sit them in your house.

My plan is to host Christmas meaning DS is in our house with my parents and sister. Mum, sis and teenage niece will help with food. I'm planning on buying from M&S so all prepared. Means if I have a newborn I ain't leaving the house and if I need to go to hospital at any point DS still gets his presents delivered as normal.


----------



## Tweeks

counting said:


> Tweeks, not as severe but my body makes antibodies against my babies because of blood group incompatibility (abo incompatability/ abo HDN). It's hard to see my babies under the lights and jaundiced because it was, technically, my body attacking them.
> At the same time I understand that it isn't my fault and if I had any choice in the matter I obviously would protect my baby. Just because the antibodies come from me doesn't make it my fault. Nobody is to blame. I really hope that your care team is stellar and I'm sure they'll do everything in their power to make sure your baby arrives safely. Thinking of you.

:hugs: Phototherapy was mentioned too. What you've been through sounds similar to what the midwife is preparing me for. I have lots of questions for the Maternal foetal medicine doctor, it's just a wait to see them because before that they need to do more tests to get a clearer picture. We have decided though, my partner and I that we won't be having any more children after this.


----------



## counting

Tweeks said:


> counting said:
> 
> 
> Tweeks, not as severe but my body makes antibodies against my babies because of blood group incompatibility (abo incompatability/ abo HDN). It's hard to see my babies under the lights and jaundiced because it was, technically, my body attacking them.
> At the same time I understand that it isn't my fault and if I had any choice in the matter I obviously would protect my baby. Just because the antibodies come from me doesn't make it my fault. Nobody is to blame. I really hope that your care team is stellar and I'm sure they'll do everything in their power to make sure your baby arrives safely. Thinking of you.
> 
> :hugs: Phototherapy was mentioned too. What you've been through sounds similar to what the midwife is preparing me for. I have lots of questions for the Maternal foetal medicine doctor, it's just a wait to see them because before that they need to do more tests to get a clearer picture. We have decided though, my partner and I that we won't be having any more children after this.Click to expand...

Difficult decision. With abo HDN it does not get more severe with each pregnancy, unlike rh, so we've never faced that aspect. Each time it is an independent risk though and we never know how severe it's going to be. Honestly though, I am thinking of you!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Sapphire, my bellybutton is half popped right now too. It didn't pop last pregnancy but it's seeming like this time, it most likely will pop all the way!

Tweeks, it sounds like you and baby boy will be under great care. :hugs: I hope for only the best for you guys.


----------



## Tweeks

Bubbles1088 said:


> Sapphire, my bellybutton is half popped right now too. It didn't pop last pregnancy but it's seeming like this time, it most likely will pop all the way!
> 
> Tweeks, it sounds like you and baby boy will be under great care. :hugs: I hope for only the best for you guys.


I'm scared bubbles. Everything I've read is either it's not as severe or its life threatening. I wish I knew more information. :hugs:


----------



## jessicasmum

Tommyg: No because family go out for their dinner any way (already paid for well in advance) and my parents house is close to the hospital and we live 11+ miles away, be easier for dd2 to be at my parents so that if needed my hubby could fetch/get to her quicker.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Tweeks, I'm so sorry you got worrying news and you don't have more information yet to work with, but I also read that once they catch it they can do a good job of preventing damage done. And it's not your fault although I can understand why you're angry with your body.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Jessicahide said:


> helllo girls, iam due my 5th on the 8th dec, but will be having her 17th nov. how is everyone doing? xxxx

Welcome! Hope everything is going well for you!


----------



## Tweeks

Loopy Laura said:


> Tweeks, I'm so sorry you got worrying news and you don't have more information yet to work with, but I also read that once they catch it they can do a good job of preventing damage done. And it's not your fault although I can understand why you're angry with your body.

:hugs: 
I'm hoping that because I've insisted on blood tests for cholestasis and they've managed to pick it up earlier than if I'd waited that goes in my favour. Imagine if I had waited.

I just don't like how slow they seem to be going and the fact that Torben has been quieter is making me worry. I know they don't take concerns about foetal movement until 28 weeks though. Been crying on and off all day.


----------



## Tweeks

Welcome Jess. :)


----------



## Loopy Laura

Tweeks, I'm sure if you have concerns about movement they would see you and check all is ok. I would call them for reassurance and see if they can set something up. You've probably just had an active day so baby isn't moving as much but if you're worried they should listen to you. It's not fair for you to sit at home and stress about it.


----------



## Tweeks

Loopy Laura said:


> Tweeks, I'm sure if you have concerns about movement they would see you and check all is ok. I would call them for reassurance and see if they can set something up. You've probably just had an active day so baby isn't moving as much but if you're worried they should listen to you. It's not fair for you to sit at home and stress about it.

I was made to feel like I was wasting midwife time the other week by the community midwife asking for a blood test for cholestasis and it turns out I've probably done myself the biggest favour. 

It's always the way, I say he's quiet and then he has a good couple of kicks. Something is telling me I'm going to have my hands full with this one. :/


----------



## Jessicahide

Tweeks said:


> Loopy Laura said:
> 
> 
> Tweeks, I'm sure if you have concerns about movement they would see you and check all is ok. I would call them for reassurance and see if they can set something up. You've probably just had an active day so baby isn't moving as much but if you're worried they should listen to you. It's not fair for you to sit at home and stress about it.
> 
> I was made to feel like I was wasting midwife time the other week by the community midwife asking for a blood test for cholestasis and it turns out I've probably done myself the biggest favour.
> 
> It's always the way, I say he's quiet and then he has a good couple of kicks. Something is telling me I'm going to have my hands full with this one. :/Click to expand...


Don't let them make you feel uncomfortable, i always trust mums instinct!


----------



## counting

Oh, Tweeks I just read a study on HDN and delayed cord clamping helping to reduce things like possible transfusion, etc. Might want to look it up!!


----------



## rose.

I would definitely call in and get checked if you haven't noticed many movements, although I am sure all is ok - I can go all day without noticing many movements, and then by the time I start worrying I start to notice her and she kicks me all evening! 

When I was pregnant with DS he was always head down so I could feel and see the kicks at the top of my belly. This one is bum down at the moment so she mainly kicks very low and often on my cervix/bladder which can be uncomfortable. I also notice more subtle movements rather than big ones at the moment.

Is anyone else's baby breach at the moment? The midwife said I don't need to worry as there's still time for her to turn, but I don't think she ever really turns head down as I always feel the movements very low.


----------



## GraceER

Ugh sorry to moan ladies but my back and hips are super painful, yesterday I just could not get comfortable even after a bath. I called the midwife for advice today and she said it sounds like SPD and I need a doctors appointment ASAP to get an urgent physio referral. Really sucks, from the bit of reading I've done once it starts it doesn't really go away and I'll have to deal with this for the rest of the pregnancy. Have any of you been affected by this? If that is the problem I'll have to see occupational health as it will definitely affect my work. Blah! I'm generally feeling that pretty good and feel so lucky to be having a healthy baby but I'm feeling a little sorry for myself that my pain-free time seems to be ending abpruptly.


----------



## jessicasmum

rose: my baby can be the same some days I won't really feel any movements then I'm concerned to then have him later very active.
Baby was breech at 20 weeks scan but I haven't been told since, I have my next scan on 30th September so will see then. Dd2 was breech so that's why had a c-section, she never once went down.

Has any of you ladies ever experienced wheezing in pregnancy? I've noticed it for the last couple of days, I haven't got a cough though but when I take deep breaths you can hear wheezing.


----------



## MUMOF5

My bubs keeps going from breech to transverse (across), there's still plenty of time for them to turn xx


----------



## Tweeks

My boy seems to be doing somersaults lately. One minute I'll feel him on the left up high and then it'll be right down in my groin. His kicks when he's active are quite strong.


----------



## rose.

Grace I have SPD. I had it with DS but it's worse this time. I've had a physio referral and it was a group class that showed us how to do exercises to help and they gave me a belt and crutches. I don't need the crutches yet but I took them anyway so I wouldn't need to go back again if it does get a lot worse. I can always return them if I'm lucky and don't need them later on. Last time I managed to get through it without any belt or crutches so I'm hoping it doesn't get much worse than this and I can just continue to waddle along. It didn't affect my birth last time. I find that sleeping half on my side/half on my front with a v pillow under my top leg helps to alleviate some of the pain, and I generally feel better the next day if I sleep like that. Other than that I just try to avoid doing things that are going to aggravate it - ie I am a lot worse if I overdo it physically.

Jessicasmum I haven't had wheezing but have noticed I'm short of breath a lot more than I used to be. I am assuming my lungs are squashed as I can't seem to get as much air in as I used to, so end up short of breath even after just climbing the stairs.

So my bump must have popped over the weekend as I'm suddenly getting loads of people comment on how big I am.
Today the lady in the post office said 'oh my god you're getting huge! And baby's not due until December?! Are you sure you aren't having two?! You're going to be massive by the time she comes.'
Brilliant :haha: I felt like asking if she's sure she didn't eat two lots of breakfast as she's looking a bit fat too. I love having a bump but being told you look 'huge' isn't exactly a compliment even when pregnant!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Rose so sorry to hear about the SPD. :( I hope you don't ever need the crutches! And I hate comments like that too...I got them SO much with DD it's unreal. Right around this time, too. I was like really, that doesn't make me feel any better about myself. Thanks a lot!


----------



## counting

Baby boy prefers to remain transverse. About 80% of the time he's side lying. I've been told since he is my third child is a short space of time, my abdominal Muscles are way more relaxed so it's more common for them to want to be transverse for a while. He does switch around though. Today he is actually head down, but more often when he flops around he is breech.


----------



## tommyg

If feeling movement low down means baby is head up then that's the way it is.

SPD, I suffered from 22 weeks last time. This time it first flared up at 12 weeks. DS had an accident and I carried him to first aid room about 30m. The next day I was so sore and burning. By the time a physio appointment came through I'd got it to settle by being ultra careful. What exercises have you been doing? 

Jessicasmum be careful that the short of breath isn't extreme. Made the mistake before of thinking short of breath was "normal" esp in later stages, turns out I was really ill. 

Bump comments not had too many of them but depending on how they are said can come across as really cheeky and rude. 
Friend commenting sweetly "you're becoming round" was accepted gracefully, meant I no longer just looked fat!! Last time round FIL half laughing "Can you still fit behind the wheel?" was just cheeky and rude. Answer yes I drove until I was in early stages of labour.


----------



## Loopy Laura

The nurse asked me how long I had left yet and I told her I was 24 weeks. She looked surprised and said "oh, ages then!" - she clearly thought my bump was huge from her expression. I do feel a bit frumpy this time around. 

My baby was breech at my scan last week but I understand it's not until around 36 weeks that they settle into their final position. 

I don't have SPD but I do have the same knot appearing in the middle of my back every single day. It's fine in the morning but as the day goes on it gets really sore. Hope those suffering find some relief soon. 

I definitely find myself struggling to climb too many stairs but i wouldn't say I'm short of breath or wheezy (although I have asthma so it's controlled anyway).


----------



## GraceER

Thanks ladies, it helps to know I'm not alone with SPD, will see what the doctor says!

Well the fun never ends for me! Around 12pm I starting having Braxton gives, then starting having what felt like period cramps with them, then also with backache and coming every 2 minutes for 30 seconds. I called the midwives and they said not to go to work (due in at 1pm) and instead to take paracetamol, have a bath and wait an hour. If they're still happening I have to go in for assessment. Baby girl is still kicking away so I know she's fine, I just want her to stay in there! Will update after my bath.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Grace, I hope they stop and all is ok. Thinking of you x


----------



## MrsRose168

Jezika said:


> Sorry to hear that Tweeks. I always thought it was treatable though and not likely to cause much problems once identified? But I really don't know. I wish they'd told you more! I'm always freaked out when baby is quiet too, but midwife said before 28 weeks movement is really hit and miss. Hope you get some reassurance soon <3
> 
> I also can't believe we are all so close to 3rd tri. For me it's on Monday and we have absolutely NOTHING prepared other than way too many clothes. I also checked a website for successful birth stats at 26 weeks and was heartened to see that 80-90% of preemie births at 26 weeks turn out fine. For those of you approaching viability time, it's great to know how rapidly the chicness increases week-by-week from then onwards!
> 
> Rose - I'm glad baby's heart is fine :) I'm also happy to hear you're two weeks ahead, because I strongly suspect (though unconfirmed) that I'm ahead too. Baby just feels massive, is moving like crazy a lot of the time, and my bump is huge. How big is yours?

Thanks, Jezika! She was 3 pounds as of last Thursday. The highest they measure is 97th percentile and they said she was off the charts, lol! When do you have your next ultrasound?


----------



## Bubbles1088

Grace I hope all is ok!


----------



## Genevevex

Wow! So much going on for everyone! I hope everyone that is waiting gets good news.

I have a bit of SPD, too, but my doctors have never been concerned. Though my hips hurt me much more than my pelvis. 

I have my gestational diabetes and blood tests next week. 
Fell down and hurt my arm over the weekend, so it is sore. 
Took a bump pic finally and thought I would share it with you ladies!
https://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m200/genevevex/bump.jpg


----------



## Loopy Laura

Lovely bump genevevex! Hope your tests go well!


----------



## MUMOF5

Lovely bump pic genevieve &#128149;. I've got another scan tomorrow, praying the placental clot has gone or at least reduced in size and that little lady is growing well. Xx


----------



## rose.

Hope everything is ok Grace?


----------



## Sapphire86

Genevevex, cute pic! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GraceER

Well I ended up having to go to the hospital, which since I know all the miswives and most of the O&G team now was quite embarrassing! I was examined by the consultant because nobody who knew me wanted to do a speculum examination. What a relief! I have irritable uterus which is basically frequent, uncomfortable Braxton hicks but that isn't labour and doesn't put me at risk of labour. I wonder if this has anything at all to do with the SPD? I'm relieved but very uncomfortable still, though the contractions have at least slowed a little. I've ended up missing work today so I'm going home to rest, hopefully things will settle and I'll be ok in the morning.


----------



## rose.

Glad all is ok, Grace. Hope some rest helps :hugs:


----------



## Genevevex

So glad it is nothing serious, Grace! Irritable uterus is terrible to deal with. I had it with my son, and those pains are just like labor and no joke. Hoping it calms down for you.


----------



## MrsRose168

Glad everything is okay, Grace!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Glad everything is ok, Grace!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Sorry you're still uncomfortable, Grace, but good news you're not going into labour. I hope it eases soon.


----------



## counting

Going to try to work on my birth plan tonight. Start it anyway. Wish me luck.

Ps. It is almost 10pm and my 17 month old just passed out. Give me strength. Haha.


----------



## tommyg

Good luck with the birth plan.

Last time round I hadn't written mine until the word induction was mentioned. I was absolutely shitting myself. I ended up writing it in the middle of the night because I couldn't sleep for worry. Basically I wrote it making it impossible for them to induce. And broke the pen underlining "no drip". The next pen I found was pink ink so water birth was scribbled on and circled in bright pink.

MW came across it recently as I'd forgotten about the pink bit. Lol.


----------



## jessicasmum

Tommyg: Thanks. I'm putting being out of breath due to me being overweight and unfit, the wheezing seemed to be at times I wasn't doing anything and not out of breath just normal breathing, I thankfully haven't noticed it in last day or so, so fx that's it with it, if continued would definitely see gp.

Genevevex: cute bump :) I've got my gestational diabetes test in the morning, not looking forward to it, 2 and half hours wait in hospital. Good luck with yours next week.

Grace: Glad you are OK :)

I've never written a birth plan, I just think will just make it clear to them that I'll refuse to be induced if I end up going down the natural birth route.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Jessicasmum - I have my gestational diabetes test in a few weeks but they've given me a bottle of lucozade to take first thing, then I just arrive at the hospital 2 hours later for the blood test - that sounds really boring having to wait at hospital. it's strange how different hospitals do different things. At least you can take a good book anyway :) - hope the results are ok and the wheezing stays away.


----------



## jessicasmum

Thank you Laura, it is strange that different areas do the test differently, not great have my toddler with me so not much fun for her the waiting. I'm hoping I get a clear test like I did with dd2 but I do worry with my family history of diabetes and gestational diabetes. Yes I'm making sure my mobile fully charged and take the book I'm reading.
Oh and good luck with your test also in a few weeks :)


----------



## Loopy Laura

Thanks - I just noticed your toddler is pretty much the same age as mine - mine is 2 this month! I can imagine it's not going to be fun waiting with a toddler but hopefully there will be a play area!


----------



## jessicasmum

Yeah I noticed that before that only couple weeks between our 2 little ones. Her 2nd birthday is next Thursday. No they have removed the little play area in the waiting room now, I remember it there when I was pregnant with dd2 but it's the first thing I noticed that had changed this time, not sure why they have removed it.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Aw hope she has a lovely birthday (and that you enjoy it also!)


----------



## jessicasmum

Thank you Laura, think we will just go out for tea on her birthday once eldest is home from high school, think will leave going somewhere like the zoo or farm until next year when hopefully she'll take a bit more interest.

Gestational diabetes test done, we got there early but only waited in the waiting room for 20 minutes, I was the first one seen as the 2 called out before me wasn't there yet, had blood test then sugary drink and we waited 2 hours outside sat at a bench apart from a little walking about, dd2 was very good, shes better when outside waiting but not happy with waiting rooms. I have to phone after 4pm today to find out my results, so fx.


----------



## Loopy Laura

That's good you got to wait outside. Definitely easier than a waiting room with a toddler! Hope the results are clear!


----------



## jessicasmum

Thanks Laura, phoned after 4pm yesterday to be told that I needed to phone after 10am today, so phoned this morning and my test was clear, so really pleased I didn't follow in both my sisters footsteps as they both had gestational diabetes.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Hey ladies I'm still around but BnB keeps downloading an ad onto my computer on every BnB page so doing anything on here is annoying right now. They are working on a fix though...I'll catch up then!


----------



## Loopy Laura

jessicasmum said:


> Thanks Laura, phoned after 4pm yesterday to be told that I needed to phone after 10am today, so phoned this morning and my test was clear, so really pleased I didn't follow in both my sisters footsteps as they both had gestational diabetes.

Great news!


----------



## jessicasmum

Loopy Laura said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Laura, phoned after 4pm yesterday to be told that I needed to phone after 10am today, so phoned this morning and my test was clear, so really pleased I didn't follow in both my sisters footsteps as they both had gestational diabetes.
> 
> Great news!Click to expand...

Thank you :)


----------



## MrsRose168

jessicasmum said:


> Thanks Laura, phoned after 4pm yesterday to be told that I needed to phone after 10am today, so phoned this morning and my test was clear, so really pleased I didn't follow in both my sisters footsteps as they both had gestational diabetes.

Great news! I have my GD test this afternoon and am kind of nervous about it. I have hypoglycemia and the doctor said I still need to take the test but to be prepared to feel awful afterwards. So looking forward to getting it over with!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hope you are all well x


----------



## jessicasmum

MrsRose168 said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Laura, phoned after 4pm yesterday to be told that I needed to phone after 10am today, so phoned this morning and my test was clear, so really pleased I didn't follow in both my sisters footsteps as they both had gestational diabetes.
> 
> Great news! I have my GD test this afternoon and am kind of nervous about it. I have hypoglycemia and the doctor said I still need to take the test but to be prepared to feel awful afterwards. So looking forward to getting it over with!Click to expand...

Thank you :D I hope all goes well with your GD test today.


----------



## TinyLynne

MrsRose, I'm hypoglycemic too, my old OBs office (whom I left for many terrible reasons) forced me to do the screening test BEFORE my 12 week appointment or else it would be cancelled and I would not be allowed to have an appointment until I did this. I have never heard of needing to do a screening so early before and neither has my new OBs office. Well because of the stress of that day and appointment I failed it high! Which was a huge surprise to me, I was then forced to do the 3 hour, which REALLY sucks when you are hypoglycemic. I felt horrible during and even worse after. I should not have driven to work (or driven at all) after that test, I was delirious, and when I saw my results the next day, I know why, my blood sugar was so low! So my advice is if you have to do the 3 hour, which I really really hope you don't, make sure to have someone with you, because it really isn't a good situation for us. 

At my 28 week appointment with the new OB, I was of course again told I need to do the screening now, because this is when pregnant women are SUPPOSED to do it. She of course told me that it is my right to decline it, which was nice that I wasn't being forced, but I will chose to do the test again, since this is when it is critical, and it isn't my baby's fault that the first OB office was incompetent. 

I plan on having a stick of string cheese, then doing it right in the morning, before the stress and food etc. of the day begin, because that was how and when I did my fasting 3 hour, which was super low. Do whatever you can to pass the screening. The 3 hour is miserable for hypoglycemics.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Hope it went ok mrsrose!


----------



## MrsRose168

TinyLynne said:


> MrsRose, I'm hypoglycemic too, my old OBs office (whom I left for many terrible reasons) forced me to do the screening test BEFORE my 12 week appointment or else it would be cancelled and I would not be allowed to have an appointment until I did this. I have never heard of needing to do a screening so early before and neither has my new OBs office. Well because of the stress of that day and appointment I failed it high! Which was a huge surprise to me, I was then forced to do the 3 hour, which REALLY sucks when you are hypoglycemic. I felt horrible during and even worse after. I should not have driven to work (or driven at all) after that test, I was delirious, and when I saw my results the next day, I know why, my blood sugar was so low! So my advice is if you have to do the 3 hour, which I really really hope you don't, make sure to have someone with you, because it really isn't a good situation for us.
> 
> At my 28 week appointment with the new OB, I was of course again told I need to do the screening now, because this is when pregnant women are SUPPOSED to do it. She of course told me that it is my right to decline it, which was nice that I wasn't being forced, but I will chose to do the test again, since this is when it is critical, and it isn't my baby's fault that the first OB office was incompetent.
> 
> I plan on having a stick of string cheese, then doing it right in the morning, before the stress and food etc. of the day begin, because that was how and when I did my fasting 3 hour, which was super low. Do whatever you can to pass the screening. The 3 hour is miserable for hypoglycemics.

Oh man, I'm so sorry have to go through that test multiple times! Surprisingly I felt okay afterwards. I pretty much loaded up on protein all day and ate right after so I think that helped prevent the sugar crash. I really really hope I don't have to do the 3-hour. I've read similar stories of blood sugar getting really low and people almost passing out. I will definitely plan to have someone with me if I have to do the 3-hour. Ugh.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Well I failed my one hour glucose test...I have to go back tomorrow morning to do the 3 hour. :( Also I'm anemic again like I was at this point last pregnancy. I didn't fail the glucose test last time though so this is new to me!


----------



## counting

So I've put in for my leave at work. I'm leaving early at 8 weeks before my due date on October 13th. I've made this decision for a variety of factors:

1) complications with the pregnancy combined with the fact with my previous children I worked up until the end and ended up really really sick with dangerously high blood pressure+induction. I'm hoping the reduction in stress will help things stay better regulated and if we have complications with baby's SUA I won't need to worry about working things out with my work during the stress.
2)between work, working opposite shifts to my dh, taking care of my two older children (toddlers), homeschooling preschool with my oldest, not to mention being exhausted, pregnant and every other mundane daily task I've had absolutely no time to get anything ready for this baby and I need to take time to focus on preparing things for his arrival.
3) it'll give me a chance to work on middle man's potty training since right now we are inconsistent and dh doesn't really potty him when he is watching him.
4) dh just went back to school part time. It was last minute having been on the wait list for a long time then getting late admissions 5 days before class started! Being off work will allow him more time to focus on his course and to attend classes with scheduling conflicts with my shifts. 
4) I may not return to work when my leave is over.

I think I'm making the right choice for our family but it's hard and the thought I may have to return to work when Fox is only 10 months if I end up returning makes me anxious.

What are you ladies planning? In the past I was team work until the bitter end and it never ended up happening because I got so sick and my babies were born earlier.


----------



## Genevevex

counting, if you go back it won't be until Fox is 10 months?? That's... *shakes head in amazement* That would be amazing. 

I am the sole income for my family, so I will be working until the bitter end. And my short term disability pay will only allow for 6-8 weeks after baby is born. So I will be returning when my little one is only weeks old. :(


----------



## counting

Genevevex said:


> counting, if you go back it won't be until Fox is 10 months?? That's... *shakes head in amazement* That would be amazing.
> 
> I am the sole income for my family, so I will be working until the bitter end. And my short term disability pay will only allow for 6-8 weeks after baby is born. So I will be returning when my little one is only weeks old. :(

I'm very lucky to be Canadian.


----------



## Genevevex

counting said:


> Genevevex said:
> 
> 
> counting, if you go back it won't be until Fox is 10 months?? That's... *shakes head in amazement* That would be amazing.
> 
> I am the sole income for my family, so I will be working until the bitter end. And my short term disability pay will only allow for 6-8 weeks after baby is born. So I will be returning when my little one is only weeks old. :(
> 
> I'm very lucky to be Canadian.Click to expand...

Very much so. I can't even add extra dr appointments when I feel like I need them without adding a $100 bill to my account for each extra appointment. :( We get something like 12 appointments as part of the "pregnancy package" with my insurance, and if you go over that number then you have to pay for them individually until I hit my deductible for the family ($3000!).


----------



## MrsRose168

Bubbles1088 said:


> Well I failed my one hour glucose test...I have to go back tomorrow morning to do the 3 hour. :( Also I'm anemic again like I was at this point last pregnancy. I didn't fail the glucose test last time though so this is new to me!

Ugh, I failed too! By 3 stupid points. I just had a bad feeling that was going to happen. I really wish I could have done it in the morning rather than 3pm. I read a girl's blog about this test and she's done it 3 times with 3 kids and she passed the morning tests but failed the afternoon test. I can't helpt but wonder if I would have passed if it would have been in the morning. My OB wants me to come in and do the 3-hour but I'm really nervous to do that with my hypoglycemia, as I've read several stories similar to TinyLynn's. I sent her an email asking if there was any way to monitor my blood sugar at home, so we'll see what she says. Boo!!!


----------



## TinyLynne

Oh Mrs Rose, I'm so sorry. If you tell her you had a really stressful day and you would like the opportunity to do the 1 hour screening again, maybe she will let you? Especially knowing that you have hypoglycemia. I hope they don't make you do the 3 hour. 

I did my 1 hour screening this morning, the first one I had done months ago was an afternoon and failed, but since my 3 hour was in the morning and it was super low I felt the same thing, I would just do it in the morning before breakfast just as if it was the 3 hour. I feel fine, hopefully the results will be good tomorrow.

I really hope your doctor understands and works with you. I would really just push for a second screening and then do it in the morning. Let me know what they say.


----------



## MrsRose168

TinyLynne said:


> Oh Mrs Rose, I'm so sorry. If you tell her you had a really stressful day and you would like the opportunity to do the 1 hour screening again, maybe she will let you? Especially knowing that you have hypoglycemia. I hope they don't make you do the 3 hour.
> 
> I did my 1 hour screening this morning, the first one I had done months ago was an afternoon and failed, but since my 3 hour was in the morning and it was super low I felt the same thing, I would just do it in the morning before breakfast just as if it was the 3 hour. I feel fine, hopefully the results will be good tomorrow.
> 
> I really hope your doctor understands and works with you. I would really just push for a second screening and then do it in the morning. Let me know what they say.

Thanks--I will ask about redoing the 1-hour test if she's against letting me test at home. The at home tests seem like they'd be a lot more accurate anyways since they're based on real food that you're eating rather than sugar water.


----------



## Bubbles1088

MrsRose my one hour test was an afternoon one also. This one, the 3 hour, was first thing this morning so FX I pass. If not I have to add even more Dr. appointments as they will be sending me to the diabetes clinic. I wonder if that will also affect when they decide to schedule my c-section? I've heard GD can affect your delivery date as they may induce or do the surgery earlier.


----------



## TinyLynne

I hope your 3 hour went better Bubbles. I'm sure it did. I will never do a screening in the afternoon again. I mean it was a HUGE swing between my 1 hour and my highest 3 hour reading. Nearly 60 points different!! 178 after the 1 hour screening, which is just 50g of sugar. And 120 after 1 hour of 100g of sugar! And it just dropped from there. 

Time of day seems to really be a factor here. 

Good luck ladies, I'll let you know tomorrow how my morning 1 hour screening went from today.


----------



## rose.

Counting, I went back part time last time when my son was 9 months. It was fine. He was still breastfeeding so he would tend to jump on me as soon as I walked through the door :haha: I was fortunate to get flexible hours so was able to work half days instead of whole ones. This time things will be different as DS will be at school by the time I go back. I am thinking I will go back when this baby is 9 months too, and maybe do 3 days of about 6 hours. I'm not sure yet. Will have to see what they will let me do.

Maternity pay isn't great, and a lot less to what I'm used to earning but I am very lucky to live in the UK and have the opportunity to have 40 weeks off with some pay. I am also lucky that DH works really hard and is self employed, so he is in control of his earnings (although that comes with the negatives of no paternity pay or holiday pay, no guaranteed work etc!).

Good luck to those with upcoming glucose tests. I have mine in a couple of weeks, I am dreading it!!


----------



## TinyLynne

Okay, well the morning/afternoon thing isn't true for me. I failed miserably. I can't believe I have to do the 3 hour again. Is it something with the 50g vs the 100g? Maybe with the 100g my sugar peaks and then falls low before the first hour?? I can't believe this. I really can't.


----------



## MrsRose168

TinyLynne said:


> Okay, well the morning/afternoon thing isn't true for me. I failed miserably. I can't believe I have to do the 3 hour again. Is it something with the 50g vs the 100g? Maybe with the 100g my sugar peaks and then falls low before the first hour?? I can't believe this. I really can't.

Oh no! I'm so sorry! My doctor is okay with me monitoring my blood sugar at home for a week. I have to check my fasting levels each morning and 2 hours after each meal and report back. Maybe yours will let you do the same? 

I was talking to my prenatal chiropractor who is very knowledgeable in prenatal care and has been through the ringer herself with infertility issues about the glucose test and she basically said it was such a crock and not reliable at all. She said to pass the 3-hour test (if you truly don't have GD) you should carb-load for 3 days and then eat only protein for the 12 hours before your fasting begins. I'd recommend you do your own research on something like this before trying it, but thought I'd throw it out there.


----------



## TinyLynne

I'm glad she is letting you do that. Maybe I'll ask about that. I know that test is a load of crap. I didn't do anything special for my 3 hour a few months ago and my numbers were very low, like 83(fasting) then 120, 115 and 62!!!! No where even close to the 178 I had on the 1 hour. And his 1 hour yesterday was 172, I am still in shock about that. There is no way that 1 reading in a setting that would never happen (because who just skips meals and then drinks 50g of pure glucose for a meal?) can give anyone a picture of what is going on for real. 

I am more worried about the 3 hour putting myself and my baby in danger due to my huge blood sugar drops (50 points in the last hour last time!). 

I will definitely do some research. I just wish I didn't have to, I wish that the tests we took were meaningful. 

Thanks for the advice. Good luck with your testing through the week.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Ugh I'm sorry, Tiny. I hope your 3 hour goes better.


----------



## MrsRose168

TinyLynne said:


> I'm glad she is letting you do that. Maybe I'll ask about that. I know that test is a load of crap. I didn't do anything special for my 3 hour a few months ago and my numbers were very low, like 83(fasting) then 120, 115 and 62!!!! No where even close to the 178 I had on the 1 hour. And his 1 hour yesterday was 172, I am still in shock about that. There is no way that 1 reading in a setting that would never happen (because who just skips meals and then drinks 50g of pure glucose for a meal?) can give anyone a picture of what is going on for real.
> 
> I am more worried about the 3 hour putting myself and my baby in danger due to my huge blood sugar drops (50 points in the last hour last time!).
> 
> I will definitely do some research. I just wish I didn't have to, I wish that the tests we took were meaningful.
> 
> Thanks for the advice. Good luck with your testing through the week.

I feel the same way! The test isn't realistic since it's not based on what you are eating/drinking in "real life". Plus, I can't imagine that having all that insulin coursing through your body would be good for the baby. I would just flat out tell them that you're not doing the 3-hour given your previous experience and tell them you will do the at-home monitoring. Your doctor can prescribe the glucometer and all supplies needed.


----------



## Tweeks

Absolutely shitting myself about my GTT, I have this overwhelming feeling that I'm going to fail it. I'm sorry about all your other ladies too. :(


----------



## counting

rose. said:


> Counting, I went back part time last time when my son was 9 months. It was fine. He was still breastfeeding so he would tend to jump on me as soon as I walked through the door :haha: I was fortunate to get flexible hours so was able to work half days instead of whole ones. This time things will be different as DS will be at school by the time I go back. I am thinking I will go back when this baby is 9 months too, and maybe do 3 days of about 6 hours. I'm not sure yet. Will have to see what they will let me do.
> 
> Maternity pay isn't great, and a lot less to what I'm used to earning but I am very lucky to live in the UK and have the opportunity to have 40 weeks off with some pay. I am also lucky that DH works really hard and is self employed, so he is in control of his earnings (although that comes with the negatives of no paternity pay or holiday pay, no guaranteed work etc!).
> 
> Good luck to those with upcoming glucose tests. I have mine in a couple of weeks, I am dreading it!!

So I went back to work after my first at 6 months because I split leave with my dh. It was awful. We were breastfeeding but he refused a bottle and cup, would just starve himself except for a few bites of solids until I got home. I still had to pump to maintain my supply but he didn't drink any pumped milk ( I donated it). Pumping was not well supported at my work and didnt work well for me...I ended up getting mastitis. Twice. And after 6 months I took a large period of unpaid leave partially because I was so jncredibly stressed and unprepared to return to work and being away from my son. 
I don't know exactly why if it was because I took a full year but returning after #2 went much much smoother. I wasn't stressing about him not eating and he was so much more independent. I pumped until I lost supply due to this pregnancy and although my work still has issues surrounding my pumping we were more established so I didn't end up having serious issues. 
I'm just nervous to go through with what I did with #1 again. Especially since I'd be leaving my older two as well.


----------



## Jrepp

Hey ladies!! It's been so long since I've logged on to bnb and so much has happened in that time. It's really hard to get a free moment with the 1 year old. He's always either getting into stuff he shouldn't or wanting to be held. 

I hope everyone is doing really well. I've read back a few pages and see that some people have already taken and either passed or failed the glucose test. Mine is next week. We've been going every week to one doctor or another as my HG hasn't gotten much better. I still have the picc line in and am getting a slew of meds and fluids through the picc line. Logan is doing really well though, and is growing great. 

I also am starting my own business! Not necessarily the smartest thing to do with 3 months or so until the baby comes, but it'll all work out in the end. 

Either way, I'm really making an effort to stay active in the bnb community.


----------



## Tweeks

Quite fed up this morning. OH has a job interview for a second job with the potential for a significant pay rise. The job interview started at 6am and is an all day assessment which I only found out about when he got to the bloody thing and informed me. So I'd fasted all night and mentally prepared myself for this poxy test and feel annoyed that I couldn't go due to the fact that someone needs to be at my daughters preschool to pick her up at 11:20. My test was for 8:30 but then you factor in waiting times at my hospital and the fact that Aurora doesn't start nursery until 8:20 and needs help to settle in, it was never going to happen. I'm just incredibly annoyed this morning. Aurora has only just started nursery and I didn't feel it was right to make her have a day off so soon. Urgh!


----------



## Genevevex

Well, time for me to check-in, too. I've had a much more interesting week then I had planned or anticipated. 

Wednesday I woke up starving, so I had a bowl of cereal before riding to work in my vanpool as usual. We were 3/4 of the way to work and suddenly I felt awful. Put my head between my knees (as best I could)... no go. I had to have them pull over and I got out on the side of the road and threw up. Got it on my WHITE shirt I was wearing, peed myself, and... ug. Put my jacket on over my shirt, got to work and changed into some backup panties I had... luckily my pants were patterned and no one could tell they were wet. Went back to my office and laid on the floor while I texted my hubby what was going on. I still felt horrible. Needless to say, hubby came and rescued me from work while my parents watched the kids. (I work an hour away from home)

Yesterday I had my 1 hour glucose test. My mom was nice enough to go with me and drive me home after. The test always makes me feel awful afterward. No idea if I will pass this time; they haven't said anything yet. Last pregnancy I only passed by 1 point!


----------



## Tweeks

Genevevex said:


> Well, time for me to check-in, too. I've had a much more interesting week then I had planned or anticipated.
> 
> Wednesday I woke up starving, so I had a bowl of cereal before riding to work in my vanpool as usual. We were 3/4 of the way to work and suddenly I felt awful. Put my head between my knees (as best I could)... no go. I had to have them pull over and I got out on the side of the road and threw up. Got it on my WHITE shirt I was wearing, peed myself, and... ug. Put my jacket on over my shirt, got to work and changed into some backup panties I had... luckily my pants were patterned and no one could tell they were wet. Went back to my office and laid on the floor while I texted my hubby what was going on. I still felt horrible. Needless to say, hubby came and rescued me from work while my parents watched the kids. (I work an hour away from home)
> 
> Yesterday I had my 1 hour glucose test. My mom was nice enough to go with me and drive me home after. The test always makes me feel awful afterward. No idea if I will pass this time; they haven't said anything yet. Last pregnancy I only passed by 1 point!


My goodness, I hope you feel better soon. You're not alone in losing all control over the bodily functions. I come over all pale, shaky and clammy, the world closes in and I vomit. Usually followed by peeing myself during a violent episode of being sick. It always takes it out of me. I had it more frequently in Aurora's pregnancy but I have had it happen twice this time. My heart goes out to you. :hugs:


----------



## MrsRose168

Genevevex said:


> Well, time for me to check-in, too. I've had a much more interesting week then I had planned or anticipated.
> 
> Wednesday I woke up starving, so I had a bowl of cereal before riding to work in my vanpool as usual. We were 3/4 of the way to work and suddenly I felt awful. Put my head between my knees (as best I could)... no go. I had to have them pull over and I got out on the side of the road and threw up. Got it on my WHITE shirt I was wearing, peed myself, and... ug. Put my jacket on over my shirt, got to work and changed into some backup panties I had... luckily my pants were patterned and no one could tell they were wet. Went back to my office and laid on the floor while I texted my hubby what was going on. I still felt horrible. Needless to say, hubby came and rescued me from work while my parents watched the kids. (I work an hour away from home)
> 
> Yesterday I had my 1 hour glucose test. My mom was nice enough to go with me and drive me home after. The test always makes me feel awful afterward. No idea if I will pass this time; they haven't said anything yet. Last pregnancy I only passed by 1 point!

You poor thing! Hope you're feeling better today.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Hey Jrepp! Glad to see you back! I'm so sorry you're still suffering with HG. :(

Tweeks that's so irritating, I'm sorry to hear about that. I hope you get to take it ASAP.

Geneveve, yikes! I hope you're feeling better now.


----------



## Sapphire86

Genevevex! I'm sorry you had such a rotten end of your week! 

Tweeks, sorry about the scheduling drama. And after you got all prepped and psyched up for it too! 

I'm jumping on the bandwagon... my 1hr glucose screen was this morning. I'm still waiting on the results, but am expecting to fail. I had gd with dd1 so with a history and preggo with twins I'm not holding out much hope. But if I pass, I'll be celebrating for sure! 

Getting a gd diagnosis last pregnancy was awful and I think I went through all the stages of grief (don't mess with a pregnant woman and her food, right?!) This time I feel prepared to jump though all the hoops and I already know the diet so I'm hoping I won't have a meltdown if diagnosed again next week :)


----------



## Bubbles1088

Still no results in for me for the 3 hour glucose test. Ugh!!!


----------



## rose.

Geneve sorry to hear you've been poorly!! Sounds horrible. I have also lost control of my bladder recently and have had a few little accidents when sneezing and even when having sex :shy: I don't remember having it last time, my muscles must be weaker this pregnancy. It's a real pain as I can't even enjoy myself during sex now otherwise I end up having to wash all the sheets!! the first time it happened I thought my waters were leaking but was mortified to realise it was just wee!! :dohh: luckily I don't think DH noticed. The joys of pregnancy.

Can't believe I am 27 weeks now, it's flying by. Ordered a new buggy last night as we are planning a holiday in May which will require something with all terrain tyres, and the buggy I have from DS isn't very off roady. I just went for a second hand Quinny on eBay, it's only a year old though and looks to be in very good condition - and at half the price of a new one I couldn't resist!!


----------



## Genevevex

Thanks for the well-wishes everyone! I am slowly feeling somewhat better. I don't think I will hear about my test until my appointment Friday unless something REALLY was off. 

Hope you all are doing alright, too. We're almost there!


----------



## counting

So. I had an incredibly bad, scary nosebleed last night. It was crazy. Bled for 20+ minutes, took 15 minutes of pinching to stop it. I was so light headed and woozy afterwards. My blood pressure went so low too!

Now today I'm waiting for the blood draw after my trutol test
First half hour over. I feel so nauseous and like I might puke. That's never happened to me before during this test. I hope nothing is wrong :/


----------



## Jezika

Eek, sorry to everyone who's been feeling poorly. Pregnancy is definitely not all magic and butterflies, damn it! And also hugs to all those who failed the GD test. I had mine about a month ago and was convinced I'd fail ('cause I feel like baby is MASSIVE) but ended up passing. Just as well, because I'm obsessed with desserts... it's really bad.

Whoever asked about taking time off, I have PhD classes right up till my due date, including an exam on my actual due date. After that I'm taking 9 full months off and am lucky that my scholarship pays for 6 months of it. At 9 months I'll probably take a class or two to ease back into things, so luckily it won't be full time.

As for being prepared for baby's arrival, we have NOTHING prepared yet, other than lots of clothes. We start hypnobirthing classes in mid-Oct though.

Anyone care to share bump pics? My bump makes me look like I'm carrying quintuplets :-/


----------



## Sapphire86

My 1 hr glucose was 137 and I find out tomorrow if my Dr considers that passing or failing. The nurse kept telling me I failed because my fasting wasn't between 70 and 110 and she didn't seem to understand that I didn't have a fasting blood test done! She was looking at the wrong cutoffs. 

I will work as long as possible and I may go back at 8 weeks or I may not go back until 9 mos... Hubby is interviewing for a job halfway across the state 4 hrs away and if he gets it then I won't go back to teaching until August. If not, we're staying put and I'll go back in Jan or Feb. 

I'm pretty much ready for the babies to arrive. (but wanting them to stay put for 2 more months!) I have the car seats, strollers, cribs, clothes, etc. I pretty much just need to do some baby laundry. I'll start packing a hospital bag next month since twins often come early. 

Here's my 27 week bump pic. I measured full term nearly 2 weeks ago so now I'm sure I'm over 40 cm. I can't lean forward to reach things on my desk anymore! 

I'm hoping everyone has been having an uneventful beginning of 3rd/end of 2nd trimester! Some of us are nearing the single digits countdown for weeks remaining. I'm expecting the twins around Thanksgiving so about 9 weeks left for me :)
 



Attached Files:







Fotor_147441156413413.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Genevevex

Jezika, do you have a back-up plan for if the baby decides to come early? Just in case? 

What a beautiful bump, Sapphire! Here's hoping everyone's babies stay put until they are done cooking and healthy enough to come out (and that it doesn't take to long to finish cooking them... whew!)

Also, for the non-fasting 1 hour test (which is what I just had done), the score to reach was anything below 140. 

Unfortunately, I got a call from my doctor's office yesterday prior to my appointment Friday. Guess what that means? I failed. My number was 161, so now they want me to go for the 3 hour test. :( I just want to cry about it. 

I know I probably have the option to just monitor... but that begs the question if it is better to have a week or more worth of finger-pricks versus one day of being miserable? Plus, I've been telling the doctor all pregnancy I think something is off with my sugar because it seems food just doesn't STAY with me this time around. Like, I'll eat something, feel good for a little bit, and then CRASH until I have something to eat again. Each time they would take my sugar there in the office and say everything was fine. Blah. 

I want my magic and butterflies now.


----------



## Sapphire86

Genevevex, I'm sorry you failed your 1 hr. Mine was in the 170s with dd and I chose to monitor for the remainder of the pregnancy vs do the 3 hr. I wish I had done the three hour to know for sure. But.... I did feel a lot better after switching to a gestational diabetes diet (and shed many tears over no more milkshakes!) My blood sugar was out of whack my first pregnancy though since I had to diet and work a bit to keep my levels in check. 

I kept up with a lot of the gestational diabetes changes in the three years after dd was born and started this pregnancy 10 lbs lighter without trying to diet so now that I'm through the fog I realize that it was probably a good wake up call for me because I used to be a bit of a carb monster! Still am some days. 

Hugs while you work through the process of dealing with it. For me the waiting and indecision is worse than just dealing with it :)


----------



## Bubbles1088

Your bump is lovely, Sapphire! So neat and round! :) I have about 10 weeks left myself as the latest my section will be scheduled is the 5th at 39 weeks. We will see.


----------



## TinyLynne

So I was given the option: treat myself as if I do have GD, for the remainder of pregnancy, or do the 3 hour. I cried. I'm really upset, but I am going to do the 3 hour, since a couple of months ago my 1 hour was even higher and my 3 hour passed with flying colors. 

I've been crying all week on my way home from work just thinking about having to do the 3 hour again. But I think it is good information to have. So I might just decide to do it in the morning tomorrow so that it's over with.


----------



## Sapphire86

Bummer, tiny. I hope you get good news after your 3 hr. 

I met with my Dr today and I failed with a 137. Their cut-off is 135 and my history of gd +the twins makes her nervous. She's having me track my blood sugar for a week. She wants to see how I'm responding to my diet. Not sure what will happen after that. My 1 hr #s are supposed to be <120, which is really low. I feel like I'm being forced into a gd diagnosis even though I had a decent 1 hr result. Grrr.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Eek Tiny I'm sorry, at least you can get retested. I hope you pass.

Sapphire that stinks, I hope your blood sugar cooperates. :(

AFM, I called my Dr. today and found out I passed my 3 hour so I'm good on that front. No GD thank goodness. :thumbup:


----------



## rose.

I have mine next week. Having to take DS with me and I believe it's a 2 hour test so he's going to be really bored. I hope I don't feel really ill afterwards. 

My travel system arrived yesterday :D bought a second hand Quinny Buzz xtra on eBay, it seems to be in great condition. DS was really excited to unpack it and put it together! I have no idea where I'm going to put it all until she arrives :haha:

We are just about to book a holiday to Canada in May. It will be baby's first holiday :) super excited! I hope she is an easy going baby so we can do lots while we are there. She should be about 5-6 months old then so hopefully we will all enjoy it. I want to make the most of having unlimited holiday leave while I'm off work!!


----------



## TinyLynne

Well, I took the fruit punch Flavor instead of the orange I did on my last 3 hour. It did go down easier, I would recommend anything but orange!


----------



## Genevevex

TinyLynne said:


> Well, I took the fruit punch Flavor instead of the orange I did on my last 3 hour. It did go down easier, I would recommend anything but orange!

I had the fruit punch flavor for my 1 hour test, and I agree that it was much easier to handle than the orange. 

Sapphire, I'm sorry you're having such problems. I can see how you feel you're being forced into GD. My doctor's "cutoff" is actually 139 rather than the typical 140, but I scored way over at 161, so it doesn't make much difference for me. Hopefully your week's results will be good enough that the doctor will back off.


----------



## chrissytina

Hi everyone! I passed my Glucose test but I failed my anemia test. So the doctor said I have to go on iron pills. She said I can just get the over the counter. Then she went into this whole thing about how they might make me constipated and/or nauseated :( Anyone have suggestions about a brand that has less of those very undesirable side effects? Thanks!


----------



## MUMOF5

Do all the US ladies get gd tested as routine? They only do it in uk if you have risk factors. I have developed spd since around two weeks ago and it's gradually getting worse, my knees are also really painful too. The joys of the third tri hey &#128521;, still worth it all tho. Going to speak with my manager tomorrow to see if I can start maternity leave a little earlier than planned as can't see myself managing for another 5 weeks with this level of discomfort x


----------



## TinyLynne

The cutoff for the 1 hour at my Dr is 139 too. So is there really a standard?


----------



## Bubbles1088

Chrissytina I took Nature's Own iron last pregnancy and it didn't constipate me. I also have had prescriptions for iron that never backed me up either. If you have trouble though over the counter stool softener works wonders, or your Dr. can prescribe Dul-Q-Lace (I think that's what it is).


----------



## TinyLynne

I failed miserably. I mean absolutely horribly, not just a tiny bit. I don't even know what to do right now. It was so high I'm scared to even eat! And I'm scared that I've hurt my baby. I can still feel him move luckily. But seriously, now that I know that my body and hormones have changed, it seems irresponsible that I drank 100 grams of glucose for breakfast. 

I'm really upset.


----------



## Genevevex

TinyLynne said:


> The cutoff for the 1 hour at my Dr is 139 too. So is there really a standard?

Everywhere online I looked said that the 1 hour test should be 140 or below. That's really all I had to go off of, but that particular number was on every website I went to. 

Also, for our mom of twins. I happened across this article today and thought it might be of interest. https://www.webmd.com/baby/news/20160907/delivering-twins-at-37-weeks-may-help-prevent-stillbirths


----------



## Loopy Laura

I'm really sorry to hear about people failing the glucose test. Tiny, baby will be fine so please don't worry. They wouldn't make us do these tests if it was going to hurt them. I've got mine in a couple of weeks and am dreading it. My diet is awful. 

Sapphire - that's a lovely bump - I'll post mine soon once I manage to get a picture! 

Mumof5 - I hope you're not in discomfort for the rest of the pregnancy. I've had a very sore buttock/thigh for a couple of weeks now and am finding it hard to sleep. It's just annoying at the moment but I'm going to struggle if it doesn't go away! 

Not much news for me. Blood pressure still behaving at the moment so all good. I've just been so hectic with work and dealing with a tantrum toddler phase!


----------



## Sapphire86

Genevevex, thanks for the link. I'll ask my mfm about it. My ob previously said 38+0 at the latest with no complications but I'll see what the mfm says. 

Chrissy, I'm glad you passed your glucose screen. Sorry about the iron :/ The last thing we want while pregnant is to mess up our digestive systems even more, right? 

Mumof5, sorry your so uncomfortable! The standard of care with an ob in the US is to be screened at 28 weeks for gd with a 1 hr then if you fail to do the 3 hr for diagnosis. Of course I'm sure there's still a lot of variation. 

Tiny, I know it sucks right now but it will get better. I'm sorry you have to go through this. But don't be scared to eat. I know my body processes 50g of pure sugar wayyy worse than 50g of carbs at lunch. So as long as you're not downing soda and cookies for all you're meals, you are probably just fine until you come up with a plan with the Dr. 

My fasting and lunch glucose levels today were great. We'll see how the after dinner numbers look. My Dr may just back off if my levels look normal after a week. Fingers crossed! 

It seems like all the 28 week bloodwork/tests have been keeping us on our toes! I have my anemia test early next week. The twins are getting fetal echocardiograms with the cardiologist and growth scans with the mfm. So I have to see 3 doctors next week! Although a 3.5 day work week isn't so bad :D


----------



## Jezika

Argh, at my midwife appt today they measured by fundal height to be a little over 34 weeks (two different midwives measured) and I'm not even 30 weeks yet. I've been concerned about the size of my bump for a while now, and they finally acknowledged that it might be a big baby or excess fluid. They're sending me for a special ultrasound to check my fluid levels, and of course since I've looked into the things that can cause excess fluid, it's really freaked me out that something serious might be wrong with her :( I apparently don't have GD, nor issues with blood pressure, but so many other scary things could potentially be wrong.


----------



## Sapphire86

When's your scan Jez? Hopefully it's something insignificant. A growth scan will give much more accurate info than a tape measure. Keep us updated! Sending good vibes your way.


----------



## Jezika

Thanks Sapphire. I have to wait to hear back from the hospital about the appointment. I'm trying to focus on reading only posts where women measured 4 weeks ahead or had excess fluid and everything was fine, which **seems** to be the majority...


----------



## Loopy Laura

Jezika - the tape measures aren't very accurate. My sister measured 8 weeks behind at 34 weeks but when they did a scan, baby was measuring on 50th percentile! I'm sure all will be fine.


----------



## rose.

Jezika I am sure you'll be fine - baby could have just been lying differently to push your tummy out at that time, or you could just have lots of fluid etc. I'm sure if they were very worried they'd have scanned you immediately. I'm glad they're giving you an extra scan for peace of mind though :) 

The last few days I have started to feel a bit sick again. Not as bad as before, but I just feel gross. I'm going to make some leek and potato soup this morning so I can have a fresh, clean lunch and then something kind of healthy for dinner. I think it might be where I've had a lot of dairy the last few days and it's upset my already strange digestive system. Suppose everything is getting very squashed in there now so this is going to be the reality for the next few months.


----------



## chrissytina

Jez the same happened with me a few weeks ago at my appt. The doctor looked surprised after she measured me and asked if I was a big baby at birth hahaha (I was actually). But the doctor didn't seem all that concerned and scheduled me for another ultrasound when I get closer just to see how it's all going. To be honest I forgot about it until I read your post. I think it will be fine!

Edit: I just looked at my calendar. Actually the ultrasound is next week. I'll let you know how it went.


----------



## Tweeks

Hey ladies, hope everyone is doing okay and that if people are having issues that they're resolved quickly and that our babies continue to behave themselves. 

I passed my GTT which I am relieved about, I honestly don't think I could have coped with another complication on top of the ones that are currently being monitored. Baby boy has been quiet today, I felt him loads this morning between 3-5am when I woke up suddenly. I guess he's just having a rest. I'm wondering if the fact I've got a head cold is to do with it as well. I feel exhausted. 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Bubbles1088

Doing ok over here, Tweeks. Glad you passed your GTT.

Jez, my fluids were measuring "on the high side of normal" at my last U/S at 25 weeks, but they didn't seem concerned. I hope everything turns out ok for you guys, I'm sure it will! :flower:


----------



## MUMOF5

Hope all is well with your scan jez, like others have said sometimes it can be down to baby's position etc, and even if you do have polyhydramnious it doesn't mean there are complications. 

Well I spent last night in hospital, had a couple of funny episodes whilst at work yesterday, palpitations, fast pulse, fast breathing rate, so Drs decided to check me over, I had ecgs done and they kept me in, think they are sending me for chest X-rays today. Will know more after the ward round. Baby is fine tho thankfully, it's just me. Xx


----------



## rose.

Mumof5 hope it's nothing serious and you can go home soon :hugs:


----------



## Jezika

Mum of 5 - That sounds a bit scary! Hope all is okay with you and it's just weird physiological changes. Let us know what they say. And thanks for the reassurance re: polyhydramnios :)

Thanks to everyone else for the reassurance. I hope it will be okay. I think definitely *something* is causing me to measure big, since people are constantly shocked by how big I am for 6.5 months and I honestly cannot imagine going another 2.5 months how how uncomfortable I already feel.

Tweeks - glad you passed your GTT. My little one also has very quiet periods and then super active periods, and they say you're supposed to notice patterns at this stage but it still seems pretty erratic to me?

Rose - hope the nausea goes away. I've had it come back a bit on and off too, but nowhere near as bad as first tri.


----------



## Tweeks

Jez, definitely erratic to me. For the past few weeks baby boy has moved loads throughout the days. I've hit 28 weeks and it seems to have changed, there's no rhyme or reason to his movements and I can go four/five hours without feeling much of anything. I've been told that you should feel them even if they're sleeping so when it goes quiet, I end up in a panic and have a meltdown daily. I'm driving my other half nuts.

Could it be baby girls position or the way you're carrying her? Have you got a small frame to begin with? Pregnancy isn't a textbook event and I find it weird how people constantly have opinions and comment on bump sizes etc. I hope that everything is okay and that baby is just being a pickle with positions. As long as she's healthy though and you're healthy, that's all that matters. xx


----------



## MUMOF5

Thank you rose and jez, I'm ok, I persuaded them to let me home this afternoon as symptoms had all settled. I have to inject myself twice daily with clexane and awaiting a VQ scan which is marked as urgent so should be early next week, and under strict instructions to go straight back in if symptoms return. They are querying a PE, which I very much doubt it is. So no definitive answers yet, but im home with my other babies, which I'm very pleased about &#128149; Xx


----------



## Sapphire86

Mumof5, glad to hear your home and symptoms have subsided. Hopefully they clear you of anything serious soon!


----------



## Tweeks

I'm glad you're home mumof5. How scary. :hugs: I hope you're on the mend and no more scary episodes.


----------



## rose.

Glad you're home with your babies! I hope you manage to get a bit of rest (is that even possible with 5 little ones around?!) hoping the symptoms don't return :hugs:


----------



## jessicasmum

I've not been able to post much recently as having tantrum/teething/sleep deprived issues with dd2 who recently turned 2, I hope this is just a phase but she's sending her and our routines out of sorts not fun at.

Glad you got to go home Mumof5, hope things stay settled down for you now :hugs:

My baby also can go for hours or most of the day and I don't feel him move and I start to worry but then I have a day like today and he's been moving loads all throughout the day.

I have my next scan on Friday so looking forward to seeing my little boy again, also will have consultant appointment and blood test, I'm going to ask the consultant some questions regarding if I do decide to go down the natural birth route, I've noted down about 5 questions so far that I want to ask one being about refusing to be induced if I go over. I hope after the appointment I feel I can make my decision.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Glad you got to go home, mumof5!

AFM dealing with a teething 14 month old with allergies lately. It's been...fun. Heh. DH's mom is going to watch her today/tonight though which will be nice. She hasn't seen her in a couple of months and this tired, pregnant mama needs a break!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Glad you're home mumof5! Sounds scary and I hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## rose.

Hope you enjoy the break bubbles! Are you doing anything nice or just having some chill out time?

I also can go hours without feeling this baby move. I remember being the same with DS, I never felt the right amount of kicks per hour so instead went by what was normal for him. This baby is very active but must have long lazy periods too :haha: also many of her kicks are down very low still so I'm sure she's still breech. I have been feeling some wriggles up higher which I assume are elbows moving around!!


----------



## Genevevex

Checking in. Not too much to report. Had an appointment Friday where I complained about... everything. Dr. gave me a refill on pain meds for my almost constant headaches, told me that the restless legs I'm having are due to circulation and there's not much to be done about them except deal with it. Apparently baby is already head down; when he checked her, her head was right down in my pelvis and it HURT as he put pressure there to feel her. 

I am already having serious sleep issues. I swear this girl is never in the right position to allow me to sleep without things being painful, combined with restless legs and a headache, and I am beside myself. I just want to sleep! I finally threw most of my pillows off the bed last night in frustration, and oddly enough that helped a little bit. I can't wait until she is HERE. 10 more weeks!

Got my 3 hour glucose test scheduled for Friday, as I have lots going on at work right now and can't take the time off till then.


----------



## Jezika

Mumof5 - Glad you're home and also hope you're feeling better <3

Gen - I heeearr ya! I cannot imagine going another 10 weeks. I mean, I really can't. I'm so huge and uncomfortable already, and sleeping sucks. And my midwife didn't seem to be able to discern position at my last appt, but I also felt pain in my pelvis when they applied pressure down there. I wondered what was hurting.

Jessicasmum - good for you for writing questions down. I always intend to do that but invariably forget.

Tweeks - no idea whether it's her position, but she was back to be super active again today. I guess it's possible that she'd spent a few days (or a week) mostly kicking me in the groin and possible to the back of my uterus where I wouldn't have felt it so much, and then changed position. She was protruding all over the place again today, just like a few weeks ago.

AFM, I bought this cute halloween shirt off Amazon...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7663.jpg
File size: 47.3 KB
Views: 12









FullSizeRender-7.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Jessicahide

I have 7 weeks and some days until my induction.... Oh my god!!!!!!


----------



## jessicasmum

Love the Halloween shirt Jezika :thumbup:


----------



## Tweeks

Jezika, what a cute bump and I adore your shirt. Definitely my taste. :) I think you're right about position. Monday, Torben wouldn't keep still and yesterday morning but yesterday afternoon, evening and this morning have been quieter. I'm honestly starting to think that he is getting in positions where I can't feel him as well. When is your scan for baby's growth? xx


----------



## Bubbles1088

This little one's movements are getting big and sometimes painful already! :( I don't remember that happening with Ashlyn til much later but she also didn't move as much as this one.


----------



## Genevevex

Jezika, love the bump pics and shirt! So cute! You look great and are rocking those leggings. 

I've made the conversion to mostly leggings at this point, myself. I've spent a fortune on maternity clothes this pregnancy ($150--which is a TON for me!). Got myself 3 pairs of maternity leggings. On the plus side, most of my purchases will be able to be worn AFTER the baby gets here as well. 

You can get through 1st and 2nd trimesters pretty well without real maternity clothing, but it gets really hard once you hit that 3rd trimester...


----------



## Sapphire86

Jez, love the shirt! So cute. 

Gen, I've spent a small fortune too. I had almost none because most of my 3rd trimester was in the summer with dd so I only needed 2 weeks at the end where I needed work clothes. This time I'm pregnant for the first three months of the school year AND have been in maternity since 14 weeks :D

I bought a few pairs of leggings, lounge yoga pants, and roll over skirts to wear now + after baby too recently. I'm hoping they'll be comfy after the c-section. Didn't have anything loose enough last time and hated wearing dresses every day.


----------



## rose.

Cool shirt Jezika!!

I ordered some nursing tops/dresses last night. I couldn't sleep and decided to do some shopping :haha: I spent £200 which is loads for me but I thought I'll probably be in them for about 9 months at least plus I can probably start wearing some of them now. I'm fast outgrowing some of the baggy clothes that I've managed to keep wearing throughout my pregnancy. I have a few maternity dresses and tops already but jeans are getting uncomfy already. 

I am so glad I have a lovely pair of Pj bottoms which are super stretchy and comfy. as soon as I get home every night they're on!


----------



## Jezika

Hmm, I didn't thin about nursing tops, but they would probably be a good investment too. I suppose there's no way I can avoid the hiked-up maternity store prices there, but rose makes a good point about using them for 9 months. Weather permitting, I guess.

The other thing that is uncomfortable is my underwear. My bump start so low that my underwear has to basically sit underneath my pubic bone, so it's super tight. I don't want to buy new underwear!

Gen - yes, I've managed to get away with no maternity clothes in the first two trimesters, though now that fall is hear that's changing. At least it will still be cold enough (and my belly big enough) to wear the clothes post-baby in Jan onwards.

Jessicahide - that's so close! Are you nervous?

Tweeks - I guess the positions thing would make sense, right? Like of course sometimes they're going to be kicking us where we don't feel it as well. And I've always felt the "minimum" number of kicks, just sometimes less strongly or in different places. The weirdest is when I feel her completely flipping over inside, like with her whole body. Right now she is persistently jabbing me in seemingly every corner of my uterus. Eek!

Oh, my scan is next Tuesday. Hoping they don't find excess fluid, or if so, anything bad or worrying related to it.


----------



## Genevevex

I bought two packs of "maternity" underwear--that is, a size or two up from my normal. For some reason tightness around my hips and middle REALLY bothers me when pregnant, even in the early stages. So I had to switch undies and pants pretty quickly.

I've been couponing to get all my clothes. We have a store here in the States called Motherhood Maternity. It is super expensive, but they have some of the BEST clothes. I went in while they were having a sale--buy one pair of leggings, get the other 50% off and 50% off the already marked clearance prices on all clearance clothing. The store I went to had 3 racks of clearance. So I spent $90 and got a ton of stuff. 

That purchase gave me "Bump bucks" to use later--$30 off a purchase of $75 or more. And I had another coupon for a pair of leggings for $10. So my next purchase ended up being around $60 (I *had* to have that one extra pretty shirt as well, you see...).


----------



## Sapphire86

I wear motherhood maternity underwear and LOVE them. I get the low cut Bikini ones so they don't interfere with the bump. I can't imagine folding down my normal VS bikinis all pregnancy. :o

I carry low though so that is the area that pops early on me.


----------



## MrsRose168

I also just got some larger sized undies--the low cut bikinis. They seem to be working well so far but I may need to go up another size here soon!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Geneveve I LOVE Motherhood Maternity, but it is definitely expensive!

I've been in maternity clothes from early-ish on, though can't remember when I started wearing them. I only have a few pairs of maternity underwear from last pregnancy that I wear, they are pretty comfy but most of my others still fit. Will have to find some high rise ones though for after my section so my incision isn't irritated, though I have no idea what size I'll be then; after last section, the ones I bought ended up being too small.


----------



## TinyLynne

Gen - I love that store. I ravage the clearance racks. And then each time I get a coupon or $10 of purchase I get free or really cheap pants that are either on clearance or really good sale. I've done so well there. They do buy one get one free in clearance a lot too.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Jezika - your bump is lovely! I don't think it's any bigger than mine to be honest. 

I changed into underwear 2 sizes up a few weeks ago! They're so comfy! My dh sighed when I got them out but I couldn't go back to my previous ones! 

In terms of nursing tops, I spent a small fortune last time but actually just found lifting up my tops easier in the end as some of the nursing tops seemed to expose me more or you had to faff around a lot! It's all about personal choice though. 

Can't believe some of you have hit the 30 week mark!


----------



## Tweeks

^^^ this! Definitely agree with the tops thing. I found it a lot easier to wear normal tank/cami tops and gave me more modesty than when I wore nursing tops.


----------



## counting

30 weeks today. A really awesome feeling. 10ish weeks to go. I can't wait.


----------



## rose.

I never had any maternity pants last time but have a couple of pairs this time. Luckily I have quite a few pairs of pants which come up larger anyway so I've just been wearing those, or the stretchy ones. My bras feel so uncomfortable though! I bought some maternity ones but the straps are so wide they dig in more :( I have one bra which is comfortable as its old and stretched so I've been wearing that :haha:


----------



## GraceER

I'm definitely at the point where I need more clothes! I usually wear quite fitted clothes with limited stretchability so I didn't last long before needing maternity skinny jeans, about 14 weeks. They're under bump and stretchy so they've been great. I think I bought bras around the same time as my big boobs got even bigger - they've been super comfy and they're nursing bras so a good investment. Over second tri I've picked up 2 maternity dresses, one vest and 2 tops and managed with mostly my old wardrobe, it's only now I'm finding that none of my old clothes fit anymore! I've bought a second pair of jeans but will definitely need some more vest tops and warmer tops too. Also a jacket now that it's getting colder, my current one is only just stretching over my bump! Most of my shopping has been on ASOS since it's the only place I've found Tall Maternity! 

SPD and leg cramps aside I'm loving this stage of pregnancy. I can feel my baby girl's outline so easily through my skin, I can stroke her head and poke her back when she kicks me. It's so exciting. She's still transverse at the moment with her head under my right ribs but I know she has plenty of time to turn. 

So far we still haven't really bought anything and the clock really is ticking now! It's so hard knowing our families want to buy things but they haven't done much yet so we aren't sure what we should get. Awkward!


----------



## Sapphire86

Quick baby update: baby a is estimated at 2 lb 11 Oz and baby b is 2 lb 7 Oz. (they're at/just under 50th percentile for singleton growth atm) 

I can't believe how close to the end we're getting. Another six to eight weeks and things will start getting exciting with a few early arrivals!


----------



## jessicasmum

Had my growth scan today and baby is breech which I know still early so quite a bit of time to turn but he's measuring over 90th percentile so I'm having another scan in 2 weeks time rather than 4 weeks like planned and my consultant has said I'll need to have my GD test redone because this could be a sign due to his size :( so I have to go on Wednesday morning for the 2 and half hour wait in hospital again.


----------



## TinyLynne

Sorry you have to redo the glucose test. It's not cool to make you redo that just because of size. I know people with 10lb babies that was just in their genetics, they didn't have GD. 

Good luck on the test. I have it, it's not fun poking yourself 4 times a day. Maybe they just got an inaccurate measurement? Has baby been ahead the whole time?


----------



## Caitrin

Hey guys!

Work has started seriously kicking my butt. By the time I get a day off I feel so run down I can do nothing but sit at home. Passed GD test with not great numbers but I passed!

I'm starting to actually show a belly and today marks 30 weeks! (My new due date is the 10th because they calculated incorrectly at that first us, not that it matters much other than giving me more time!)

My next appt is this week and I'm seriously considering saying no to the flu and tdap vaccines. It's making me nervous though, I can't figure out which I feel better about.

Can't believe it's getting so close!

Bought the coming home outfit, partially on etsy. Can't wait to get it! It's my one splurge everything else has been bought second hand. https://www.etsy.com/listing/231948042/hospital-coming-home-personalized-bow?ref=cat_gallery_3

I work delivering mail and I know I'm going to have to buy some maternity long pants and a jacket big enough to cover my belly soon but we're also trying hard to save 75% of my income for the two months I'll be off. It's making me anxious. We decided to just do presents for the kids this year too.


----------



## jessicasmum

TinyLynne: I know I thought it was a bit extreme me having to redo test just because they think baby is big, I hear all the time that the scan measurements have not been accurate. I know I wasnt going to have a tiny baby but I really didn't think massive. DD2 was 9 pounds 8 and half but I just felt that baby was going to be a little smaller than her for some reason.

No this the first time they have mentioned that he is measuring bigger the only the other thing was at my dating scan he is showing 3-4 days in front of when he should be due because I was tracking ovulation, but I don't think 3-4 days would make too much difference at all.

Sorry you have GD :( Was you treated with just diet first or did you have to do injections from the start?


Caitrin: Lovely coming home outfit :) I've still not bought a thing for my little boy :blush: 
We just do kids present on my husbands side other than his parents but that was his familys choice not ours, my side we get all presents as we have sort of always been like if you can't afford presents we won't do anyone's, my family and hubby's family are so different.


----------



## TinyLynne

Jessicasmum - I just found out about the GD. I tested for it earlier in the pregnancy and had absolutely flying colors on the test. And then it just popped up. I have gotten little to no support yet. Other than the burs calling me to give me my results (6 days after I already had them!) and writing me a prescription for testing supplies. I was told the diabetes management place would call me. Days later they did and I only had 2 options on meeting with them, one I will be out of town for, so we are going to the earlier one which is the 10th! 2 1/2 weeks with a diagnosis and no support is absolutely unacceptable to me. I've had to rely on friends and Google to tell me where my levels should be when I test, and so far they have been pretty great. But I don't know what my doctor finds acceptable or when I should be worried, I just couldn't get that answer and I'm furious about it right now. 

Hope all goes well with your test.


----------



## rose.

I am still trying to get through to get my results! They told me to phone the next day and gave me a card with a number on it but nobody answers the phone. I've tried multiple times a day all week. I assume they'd have phoned me by now if there was an issue but it seems a bit silly telling me to phone the next day and then not answering all week! They don't have an answer machine either. Maybe I'll try phoning the general number tomorrow and then explain that I can't reach someone in that department. 

Can't believe I am almost 3/4 of the way there! It's going so fast now.

Yesterday we went to my graduation ceremony, which was nice. However the day didn't get off to a great start because as I was loading up the car, I shut the car door not noticing that DS had walked up and stood right next to it so it bashed him in the head. He is always walking up and standing right behind me where I can't see him and I've told him a million times but he keeps doing it anyway. I felt terrible and picked him up to cuddle him, and as I was carrying him I twisted my ankle and fell down on to the road and he hit his head again :( my poor baby! Luckily he was really brave but he did cry a lot and I hurt my knee - luckily I didn't land on bump. we had to do an emergency supermarket trip for tights and he was clingy for a good couple of hours but then by the time the ceremony was on, he had got over it and was really good. Bless him! I am now too scared to carry him anywhere as I just don't have enough balance and support in my joints anymore :( it's so lucky that I kind of managed to break his fall before he hit his head or he could have had a nasty injury. All he ended up with was a little bump and Graze on the back of his head. I felt awful :(


----------



## Jrepp

I think I am starting to get pregnancy depression..... if that's a thing. With all of the events of this past few weeks, I am struggling hard core. Logan is breech (has been pretty much this whole pregnancy, but is quickly running out of room), at 28+4 he was measuring 30+1 and weighing 3.3 pounds.....and I was just diagnosed with gestational diabetes. THe insulin hasn't made a bit of difference in my glucose levels either so I think I'll have to up my dose and add in meal times. Why can't things just be easy?


----------



## rose.

Jrepp big :hugs: have you mentioned it to your partner/family members and midwife? You don't have to suffer alone and I am sure there are things they can do to help. Sounds like you've had a really tough pregnancy, you have every reason to feel down. My pregnancy has been quite routine yet I have struggled with feeling down at points, it's been so much harder this time around.


----------



## tommyg

Morning Ladies

Mine is also breech had a scan on Friday. For some reason MW decided to scan in 6 weeks rather than the 4 that I was told. However I didn't see the point in arguing or pushing for a scan in 4 weeks esp as everything else seems ok.

Jreep depression in pregnancy isn't unknown. Speak to your MW or GP but it could just be everything else that is getting to you.


----------



## GraceER

Jrepp pregnancy depression absolutely is a thing, please don't suffer in silence. You're dealing with a lot right now and you need proper support. Definitely call up your midwife/doctor, wherever you have regular check-ups today and let them know you're struggling, you don't have to wait until your next appointment to do something. Have you talked to your partner or anyone else about how you're feeling? Big hugs xx


----------



## TinyLynne

Jrepp - I TOTALLY hear you right now. Since being diagnosed with GD I haven't had a single day that I haven't cried. Saturday it was seriously all day, and for so many reasons, how unfair this all is, how scared I am, how guilty I am, how mad I am. I am worried about how stressed I am getting about the GD and really the needle pokes themselves are a huge anxiety inducer for me. I'm worried what the stress is doing to baby. I worry about eating, I'm scared to! 

I should be up and on my way to work, but I am still laying in bed depressed and not wanting to get up, because the first thing I will do is poke myself, and then again like an hour later and then again a few hours later. 

Plus my MIL has really put stress on me and pissed me off about my shower. I was so looking forward to it, but now between her behavior and eating at my own shower, I just want it to be over, and that makes me sad because this is a once in a lifetime thing for us, and we went through so much to get here. 

I have been thinking about seeing our counselor again, but she specializes in infertility, which we are past for the moment, so I don't know that she would be the right time. 

You aren't alone Jrepp. This stuff really blows. I hope that we can just quickly get through this and to our healthy babies soon. PM me if you need to talk.


----------



## Genevevex

Caitrin - I would at least get the tdap vaccine. It not only protects you, but gives the baby some measure of protection when they are first born, too. I have already gotten mine.

Here's hoping that all of the transverse babies turn in time! 

I went for my 3-hour glucose test on Friday and managed to survive it. The lab faxed the results to my work fax (odd, because I don't know how they got that number). From what I can see, it looks like I passed, but the doctor will be the last word on that, of course. Next appointment is Wednesday. 

Looks like we might have a hurricane headed our way here. I'm hoping and praying it passes us by. I don't want to think about being pregnant without power or AC... and then if something were to go wrong, trying to get to the hospital with traffic lights out and trees and stuff down, along with a four year old and one year old. Ug. NOT what I need right now.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Jrepp :hugs: you are going through a very tough pregnancy and depression is no joke. Make an appt with your OB to talk about it and see what you can get figured out. <3 Same for you, Tinylynne. This is something that you don't want to accidentally let get out of hand.

AFM, appt today. Just standard stuff, no tests thank goodness.


----------



## MUMOF5

Jrepp and tinylynne please speak to someone about how you're feeling, even if it's a relative/friend. If you're not coming out of the darkness then you really need to speak with your dr or midwife, antenatal depression is very much recognised now and the sooner you address it and start dealing with it then the sooner you can start to feel better and enjoy your pregnancy/baby. (Big hugs to you both).

I had a call from my Drs today, my ferritin levels are 8 which are really low, I called work and got someone to speak with the dr and that's the cut off for an iron infusion &#128577;, I have an appt with my gp on Thursday to discuss my results, at least that explains my breathlessness and tachycardia. I also have very high cholesterol, which will need addressing. On the plus side looking forward to seeing baby girl again on weds when I go for growth scan xx


----------



## TinyLynne

Thanks Mumof5, I have an appointment with my OB Wednesday, and I intend to talk to him about how I feel and try to find a reasonable solution hopefully. 

Sorry for your results, I hope you can get it figured out soon and get to finally feeling better.


----------



## Bubbles1088

So apparently they went ahead and booked my section and I didn't know about it. I only found out from looking at the printout they handed me after scheduling my next appt. It's happening Dec. 7th, when I'll be 39+2. I don't know that I'll make it that far as I went into labor on my own with DD at 38+6, so in two weeks when I go back, I'm going to ask about it.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Tinylynne and jrepp - I'm so sorry you're having such a tough time. I hope that your doctors are helpful in providing support.

Rose - don't feel bad about your DS - toddlers are bouncy and he's fine which is the main thing! I'm definitely noticing it being more of a struggle carrying my DD. 

Bubbles - I can't believe they didn't tell you the date! It seems like communication is not very good in hospitals at the moment. 

Mumof5 - hope you get the iron issue sorted. 

Afm, I had my flu jab yesterday and I have my glucose test on Monday. Other than that, all fine. We celebrated my DD's 2nd birthday over the weekend which I found emotional! She's also decided to start waking ridiculously early which is fun. Hoping this phase passes soon!


----------



## tommyg

Is everyone meant to get glucose testing? Nobody has mentioned it to me.

Afm flu jab yesterday, as she was firing the needle in "it's mainly because of the swine flu" I'm thinking I'm probably already immune to that however....

Mum of 5 (or any other medical people) being completely curious, what is acidosis, other than acid in your blood? 
I was told I had it when I was ill with swine flu. But was causes it, how dangerous actually was it?


----------



## Loopy Laura

tommyg said:


> Is everyone meant to get glucose testing? Nobody has mentioned it to me.
> 
> Afm flu jab yesterday, as she was firing the needle in "it's mainly because of the swine flu" I'm thinking I'm probably already immune to that however....
> 
> Mum of 5 (or any other medical people) being completely curious, what is acidosis, other than acid in your blood?
> I was told I had it when I was ill with swine flu. But was causes it, how dangerous actually was it?

I'm only having the glucose test because my dad had diabetes. I don't think it's standard in the uk.


----------



## tommyg

Ah I did wonder. Thanks


----------



## rose.

Yes I have a family history too. I think if you have risk factors they do the test, otherwise you don't have to!


----------



## Loopy Laura

tommyg said:


> Is everyone meant to get glucose testing? Nobody has mentioned it to me.
> 
> Afm flu jab yesterday, as she was firing the needle in "it's mainly because of the swine flu" I'm thinking I'm probably already immune to that however....
> 
> Mum of 5 (or any other medical people) being completely curious, what is acidosis, other than acid in your blood?
> I was told I had it when I was ill with swine flu. But was causes it, how dangerous actually was it?

I'm only having the glucose test because my dad had diabetes. I don't think it's standard in the uk.


----------



## MUMOF5

Tommyg [Mum of 5 (or any other medical people) being completely curious, what is acidosis, other than acid in your blood?]

Basically you blood should be a certain pH value for cells to function correctly, when u have acidosis your pH level goes beyond 'normal limits' and becomes too acidic which kind of send your cells and organ functions haywire. If left untreated (and depending on reason for the acidosis) then damage can be irreparable.


----------



## tommyg

Thanks, Mumof5. 
I had no idea how serious that it could or that it could have caused permanent damage.
I'm guessing its been lungs couldn't get rid of waste CO2, blood became acidic, in turn causing kidney problems, which in turn couldn't clean my blood either. Leading to a rapid downward spiral. 
I (and DS) must be lucky no damage was done to either of us. I thank God and the NHS again.


----------



## counting

Anyone have any anxiety about birth? I've done it twice before but I'm:

Nervous I won't be strong enough for a natural birth a second time ( last was 100% drug free and it was HARD)

Anxious because I had a bad PPH last time. It was very scary.


----------



## tommyg

Yes very nervous about the birth mainly because they don't want me going over my date. That is the bit that frightens me. They try to make it sound all very "we'll just do the gel, then your waters" but what if that causes baby distress and me a hell of a lot of pain? 
I can't stand the thought of a needle in my spine, which doesn't help. Then add to the mix DS was a week late, she tried to suggest inducing early to avoid Christmas which again reduces my odds of baby being ready. Then add to the mix that baby is currently breech. Arrr
So yes I am terrified of giving birth. No nice warm water birth for me this time.


----------



## MUMOF5

counting said:


> Anxious because I had a bad PPH last time. It was very scary.

Counting if you've had a pph before then they'll actively manage your third stage this time and have the drugs there ready to give you, they'll probably give you 40iu of syntocinon iv as precaution anyway. Try not to worry xx


----------



## Bubbles1088

I am. I'm afraid I won't make it to my section date and this little one will get stuck while I'm laboring like DD did, which caused me to have to have an emergency section.


----------



## TinyLynne

I'm scared that he will be late, and I'm scared that he will be early. I'm scared of the pain from a natural birth, but scared of effects of epidural and analgesics, I'm scared of unexpected Caesarian, but also of vaginal birth. 

Maybe it's the wrong approach, but I just try not to think about it because it's another thing out of my control that I get stressed out about. But of course it is impossible not to think about sometimes.


----------



## counting

MUMOF5 said:


> counting said:
> 
> 
> Anxious because I had a bad PPH last time. It was very scary.
> 
> Counting if you've had a pph before then they'll actively manage your third stage this time and have the drugs there ready to give you, they'll probably give you 40iu of syntocinon iv as precaution anyway. Try not to worry xxClick to expand...

It's just so hard not to. They tried so many different meds last time and nothing was working. Eventually breastfeeding actually ended up really helping. They had me nurse while I was getting the oxytocin iv and doing uterine massage. 

Last time I was worried about having baby get shoulders stuck again like baby #1. My second didn't and now I'm not worried about that, I'm worried about pph. And complications because of the cord issue. Plus worry about how I'm going to handle.labour!


----------



## counting

tommyg said:


> Yes very nervous about the birth mainly because they don't want me going over my date. That is the bit that frightens me. They try to make it sound all very "we'll just do the gel, then your waters" but what if that causes baby distress and me a hell of a lot of pain?
> I can't stand the thought of a needle in my spine, which doesn't help. Then add to the mix DS was a week late, she tried to suggest inducing early to avoid Christmas which again reduces my odds of baby being ready. Then add to the mix that baby is currently breech. Arrr
> So yes I am terrified of giving birth. No nice warm water birth for me this time.

If it helps:

I was induced both times. The second time 2 does of gel put me into labour. I asked to have my water broke but that was because I wanted to speed things up. He was born about 1.5 hours later.totally drug free. 

On that note though if your cervix is ripe you can just ask for waters to be broken and no gels to start labour. If you get gels, you can have just gels or just gels and breaking waters and NO drip. You could also choose ro have the balloon and maybe breaking waters. The oxytocin drip is generally what increases pain and chances of baby going into distress. And induction doesnt have to mean drip. Since my baby is 95% chance of being induced and I've been there twice before I know there are options. I think if you look into them you may feel.more in control and comfortable!

And both my babies were delivered prior to due date and both had no issues as a result ( 38 and 39 weeks). Being overdue with #1 doesn't really affect your odds of baby being ready, and it's incredibly rare for a 39 week baby to have any issues from being born at that gestation.


----------



## Loopy Laura

I'm trying not to think too much about labour either. I'm going to try for a vbac but I'm scared it will end in another emergency c section like last time. I have accepted that it is likely I'll need one though and I'm ok with that. I'm more worried about my blood pressure going up and having a premature baby. Trying to just ignore these worries though (mainly unsuccessfully!) 

My sister gave birth to her first last week, weirdly on my DD's birthday!


----------



## MrsRose168

TinyLynne said:


> I'm scared that he will be late, and I'm scared that he will be early. I'm scared of the pain from a natural birth, but scared of effects of epidural and analgesics, I'm scared of unexpected Caesarian, but also of vaginal birth.
> 
> Maybe it's the wrong approach, but I just try not to think about it because it's another thing out of my control that I get stressed out about. But of course it is impossible not to think about sometimes.

I feel exactly the same way! All of the options scare me so I'm just trying not to think about it. I did read a birthing book which explains all the different options so I feel a bit more prepared, but I don't want to overthink it and scare myself even more.


----------



## MrsRose168

Oh, and after testing my sugars for a week, my doctor said they look just fine. Phew! Really thought I was going to have a GD diagnosis.


----------



## rose.

That's great MrsRose :)
I am more anxious about the timing of the birth than the actual birth itself. Last time I really struggled with the pain and exhaustion so I had an epidural. I am so glad I did, it made the rest of my labour so much more enjoyable. I would have one again, but I am hoping that I'll be much quicker this time and won't need one. We will see. I am pretty relaxed about pain relief options. I am just really hoping that she comes on time so that I can be back home for Christmas with DS. I would be so sad to miss out on watching him open his presents and see his Santa sack :(


----------



## Jezika

I'm also worried about pretty much every possible outcome or procedure (apart from epidural - I'm down with that completely), but mainly currently concerned about how I will survive another two months of pregnancy when I'm already miserable and uncomfortable. My DH and I start hypnobirthing classes next week, which I'm excited about because apparently it really helps put you in a calm mindset about labour. Also reading Ina May's Guide to Childbirth, which I've heard a lot of good things about. Apparently anxiety can really interfere with the labour process, so I'm all for changing the way I look at it rather than freaking out (my natural mode).

Re: the worry about measuring four weeks ahead and potential excess fluid, I had my scan yesterday. I opened the report to have a look, and from what I can tell from the report that I'm supposed to give to my midwife on Thur, everything seems to be in normal limits. Amniotic fluid is on the higher end of normal but still within the normal limits. Everything else (like current estimated weight - 4lbs, femur length, abdominal circumference, head circumference, heart rate etc.) all seem to be in normal limits. So it's probably just my fibroids and a bit of excess fluid that are causing my big belly and so much discomfort.


----------



## Caitrin

Met the last midwife on the practice today. She was the best of them all and I really hope she's on duty when I have my baby! She was very supportive of everything I talked about. She did mention by feeling my stomach (and likely the fact I mentioned kicks down in my groin) that she felt the baby was breech atm but didn't seem concerned. At what point do I need to worry if my baby is still breech you think?


----------



## MUMOF5

Had a growth scan yesterday and our not so little lady already weighs an impressive 5lb 2oz &#128521;, guess that's why I'm suffering spd
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2116.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## tommyg

Counting you make it sound easy. 

Laura fantastic your sis give birth on DDs birthday. I gave birth on my mums! 

Rose timing is just another worry. You have a decent chance of being home for Santa.

Jezeka I am a firm believer that anxiety stops labour. I was given a deadline before they would induce me. I could feel the tension in my back. Walked into a beauty room asked for a back massage (I never thought about lying on my front, so lay on my side) I went into labour within a couple of hours. 

Caitrin I think its normal for them to turn up to 36 weeks..

Mum 5 lb with 8 weeks to go is big is it not. Were your other babies big?

Afm slowly realising time is slipping away and Christmas & baby will be here before I know it.


----------



## GraceER

I'm 30+2 now and can't believe how exhausted I am! I was don't fine until I went on night shifts last week and even though I finished them a week ago I just haven't recovered at all! I have a new admiration for all of you with LOs at home, I am useless after work (and during)!


----------



## MrsRose168

Jezika said:


> I'm also worried about pretty much every possible outcome or procedure (apart from epidural - I'm down with that completely), but mainly currently concerned about how I will survive another two months of pregnancy when I'm already miserable and uncomfortable. My DH and I start hypnobirthing classes next week, which I'm excited about because apparently it really helps put you in a calm mindset about labour. Also reading Ina May's Guide to Childbirth, which I've heard a lot of good things about. Apparently anxiety can really interfere with the labour process, so I'm all for changing the way I look at it rather than freaking out (my natural mode).
> 
> Re: the worry about measuring four weeks ahead and potential excess fluid, I had my scan yesterday. I opened the report to have a look, and from what I can tell from the report that I'm supposed to give to my midwife on Thur, everything seems to be in normal limits. Amniotic fluid is on the higher end of normal but still within the normal limits. Everything else (like current estimated weight - 4lbs, femur length, abdominal circumference, head circumference, heart rate etc.) all seem to be in normal limits. So it's probably just my fibroids and a bit of excess fluid that are causing my big belly and so much discomfort.

Glad to hear everything is looking normal!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Glad to hear everything checked out normal, Jez!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Jezika and Mrs rose - glad everything is going ok! 

Mumof5 - wow she's big already! No wonder you're suffering! I hope you get some relief soon from the spd. 

Grace - the exhaustion has hit me this week at only 28 weeks. I was doing fine but I'm off work this week and I just want to sleep all the time (not possible with my DD but I am taking advantage of nap time!) 

Caitrin, my DD was transverse until about 34 weeks then she went head down after that. I think they can move until at least 36 weeks.


----------



## MUMOF5

tommyg said:


> Counting you make it sound easy.
> 
> Mum 5 lb with 8 weeks to go is big is it not. Were your other babies big?

Yep it's pretty big for 32 weeks, although there's always a margin of error regarding weight when they scan this late.

None of my others were that big, biggest has been 7lb 13oz, although one of my boys could've been, as he was born weighing 7lb 3oz at 36 weeks. I really dont think I'll get yo full term with her anyways and fully expect her to arrive around 36 weeks x


----------



## jessicasmum

My internet has been playing up so finding it hard to keep up with posts.

Jezika: That's good that things are looking normal at your scan :)

Mumof5: Yeah I think the scan measurements aren't always accurate in later scans, they are saying my baby is measuring over/big but I know I might be wrong but I just feel that he isn't as big as they are making out.

Catrin: My baby also breech, I think like others have said that by 36 weeks. DD2 was transverse that's why I ended up having C-section but it's because I refused them trying to turn her.

Afm: Had my GTT redone on Wednesday and phoned for results yesterday and all clear again, so let's see what they say again after scan next Friday. I heard a midwife say about another patient while I was there Wednesday saying that the woman had a scan and showing over again and I think she was about 32 weeks, the other midwife said get her to do another GTT. I thought great, they better not say that for me, don't want to do the test for a 3rd time.


----------



## TinyLynne

Glad you GTT went well again Jessicasmum. I don't think there is as much of a link between baby size and GD as people (doctors) seem to think. I really think it may be more genetic. My friends who had huge babies (9-10+ pounds) didn't have GD, but had family history on one side of large babies. And I failed my GD test and my baby is under average so far, which I expect because DH was really small. Plus I'm measuring small on fundal height and my own weight gain, where friends and family without GD would measure over sometimes. So if they ask you to do it again, I would refuse. You clearly are not insulin resistant. Maybe just genes for a slightly bigger baby, or the measurement can easily be completely wrong on their end! It sounds though like they make people with larger measured babies retake the GTT as a standard? That's no fun. 

I'm glad you passed and are over that part.


----------



## jessicasmum

Thank you TinyLynne, there's quite a few large babies in our family, I was over 9 pounds but I think I was heavier because they weighed me before them pumped my stomach from fluid I'd swollowed, both hubbys sister and brother have had over 10 pound babies and my sister had a 10 pound baby. DD2 was over 9 pounds also. We also have a family history of diabetes and GD in the family too, my dad and both my late grandma's have/had type 2 diabetes, also hubby's dad has it too. Both my sisters had GD in their pregnacies. Obviously I'll have a greater chance of getting diabetes but I've never had a test yet that has shown any concerns.


----------



## ExpatMomKorea

Wow, I haven't posted in forever. I was originally due 12/31, then 12/29. In the hospital being monitored, looks like a toss up on when I'll have my little one. She might come in November. 

Anyone preparing a Christmas outfit for baby pictures?


----------



## Loopy Laura

ExpatMomKorea said:


> Wow, I haven't posted in forever. I was originally due 12/31, then 12/29. In the hospital being monitored, looks like a toss up on when I'll have my little one. She might come in November.
> 
> Anyone preparing a Christmas outfit for baby pictures?

Oh no - I hope everything is ok. I hadn't really thought about Christmas outfits but good idea!


----------



## ExpatMomKorea

LoopyLaura - Thanks for your concern. ^^ Baby is safe and snug right now. Of course, mommy gets all the symptoms, but I'd rather deal with them than my precious LO. 

I had to be admitted for Pre-Eclampsia. Doctors are trying to keep my blood pressure down and help me start steroid shots for the baby's lungs just in case. 

I find out today if I get to go home or if I have to stay until delivery. My hope is to see LO's weight reach up to 5lbs before delivery. So far, she's at 2.5 lbs. 

I started thinking about holiday outfits since LO might be born early. :O I think a cute picture showing a healthy condition would be good to send as family Christmas cards. ^^


----------



## MUMOF5

I bought my little ones Christmas outfit the other day, Santa style dress with red and white stripes tights, it's sooo cute &#128149;. Hope your little one stays put a little longer expatmomkorea, sending you lots of positive thoughts xx


----------



## tommyg

I haven't really thought about Christmas outfit either. I have decided that baby needs a stocking incase it does make it in time. But I'm guessing it will be still be so small that a nicer baby grow will do the job.


----------



## rose.

I haven't bought a Xmas outfit as I dont want to tempt fate and make her late :haha: I have got a stocking though and some presents as I think DS would find it odd if she was here and Santa didn't deliver! I'm just putting a few small things in there since she won't be old enough to even know (and might not be here yet at all!!!


----------



## MUMOF5

Arghh girls I'm really disappointed, saw my GP yesterday and because of my very high cholesterol I need to be started on statins once baby's born which means I won't be able to breastfeed &#128532;. She said I could wait for max of 6 weeks so I guess breastfeeding her for 6 weeks is better than nothing.....


----------



## Loopy Laura

Expatmomkorea - I'm sorry to hear that. I do hope baby can stay put for a few more weeks and that the pre-eclampsia is managed. 

Mumof5 - I can understand the disappointment, but as you say 6 weeks is better than nothing - and there's nothing you can do about it unfortunately. Your health is just as important.


----------



## counting

Anyone here who would be interested in a Facebook group for our babies? My two older sons have birth month groups on Facebook and I'm still close with and talk to the ladies regularly and we keep up to date on each others littles, even the July 2013 group from my oldest son :)


----------



## counting

MUMOF5 said:


> Arghh girls I'm really disappointed, saw my GP yesterday and because of my very high cholesterol I need to be started on statins once baby's born which means I won't be able to breastfeed &#128532;. She said I could wait for max of 6 weeks so I guess breastfeeding her for 6 weeks is better than nothing.....

6 weeks is so much better than nothing! I can imagine how you feel though, I'd be devastated also. But 6 weeks is fantastic and so good for baby. :) sometimes our health comes first and that's nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## Jezika

MumOf5 - I get why that's disappointing :( It sounds important to your health, though, and 6 weeks is definitely far better than nothing. I know it sucks when breastfeeding doesn't work out for a woman for any number of reasons, but unfortunately it happens (as you know).

Expatmomkorea - awww, I hope you're out of the hospital soon and baby can hang on a little longer!

Counting - yes, definitely!


----------



## counting

Anyone who would like to connect on facebook:

PM me your info and I will add you to Facebook. Once I do I'll add you to a December 2016 group I've created :)


----------



## jessicasmum

Sorry Mumof5 but it's good that you get to have 6 weeks of breastfeeding, I know the feeling as I was all set to breastfed DD2 and I was told before starting my meds that they were ok to use but after having her I was told by midwives that they weren't safe to, also same this time so I'll never experience breastfeeding with any of my children but I see it that my health is important for myself and baby.

Counting I would of loved to have joined but I removed myself from Facebook over 3 years ago, me and hubby had trouble on there so we came off for our safety. Would of been nice to of been able to keep in touch with you all.


----------



## counting

Understood, I'm on Facebook mainly for my mom groups and keeping family up to date on my boys lives. 

On that note anyone who does connect with me on FB will be able to determine I am exactly who I say am, haha. Which is obviously mostly just a mama who loves her kids :p nothing much too interesting there :p


----------



## Tweeks

Great idea about the Facebook group. :) 

MUMOF5, I'm sorry about the restrictions that you're facing. Any type of breastfeeding is beneficial, I can understand your disappointment though as I might have restrictions if Torben comes early or is in the neo natal unit... it's been something I've been worried about since finding out about the antibodies in my body. :hugs:


----------



## ExpatMomKorea

@MUMOF5: That outfit sounds darling! Christmas outfits are always the cutest!

I'm so sorry to hear about the shortened time for breastfeeding. I didn't realize statins created such a problem. :( Maybe your milk will start a little early and you can start freezing/storing a little extra so you can span it out a little longer.

And thank you for the positive thoughts. It keeps me in such good spirits. :)

@tommyg: Yeah, it is a bit early. I originally planned to shop for her outfit in November, but decided to do everything faster since I'll be expediting her delivery. I really like the mini stocking idea! If you get a really tiny, ornamental one, maybe you can use it as a special memory ornament for the tree. :)

@rose: I felt the same way about buying one when my due date was set for December 31st. Lol That's awesome that you're still creating the Christmas magic for your son just in case she does arrive around then. :) I'm sure he'll love it. 

@Loopy Laura: Thank you for the concern. :) 

I actually found out yesterday that I'll be hospitalized until delivery. The doctors are hoping to help me carry up to 34 weeks; then, I'll schedule the delivery. I've got the steroid shots done and now it's just staying positive and encouraging my little girl to grow nice, healthy and strong. :)
So I'm actually looking at a November delivery, one week before Thanksgiving. 

@counting: a mom group would be awesome. I have to reconnect with people in the U.S. since I won't be having my baby in Korea.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Expatmomkorea - I'm sorry that you're having to be hospitalised until delivery. But you're in the best place and they'll ensure your baby grows healthy until delivery. Make sure you have some good books/magazines etc and try to enjoy some peace and quiet (easier said than done). I hope everything goes smoothly over the next few weeks.


----------



## Tweeks

Good luck Expatmomkorea. I concur with Laura, have books, games, colouring, knitting and a plethora of DVDs on a laptop if possible because hospital stays are mind numbing. I went in unprepared with my daughter's pregnancy and it was awful. You are in the right place though and I'm sending tons of positive vibes your way. :)


----------



## counting

Hospital stays are HARD. Do make sure you have lots to keep you from going too crazy. And pack snacks. Adult colouring books are good too. Along with the above suggested. If you can bring a blanket, towels, nice soaps from home. Things to make you feel human. 

Good.luck.


----------



## GraceER

Blah. Here I am feeling very sorry for myself and you ladies are having much worse problems than me. Mumof5, if you want to breastfeed you should do as much as you can. Are they going to repeat your bloods at 6 weeks? I wonder if things will have improved a little once you're no longer pregnant. Expatmom that really sucks that you have to go into hospital, and probably having your baby much earlier than expected. 

I'm lucky to be having a healthy pregnancy and I know that, but I'm flat out exhausted. I go to bed for 8-9 hours but only sleep for 6, between my SPD pain and the most horrendous leg cramps I just can't stay asleep. Then I have to drag my ass to work. I'm on a stretch of days where I only have one day off in 9 and it's really killing me. All I want is to rest properly. After my last set of nights 2 weeks ago I never properly recovered so I've come off the on-call rota now which means just 9-5 days but those are still exhausting. I waddle around in pain just trying to hold it together. As I say, I know this is nothing compared to what you some of guys are going through and I'm so grateful to be having this little girl but ugh the last 5 weeks at work are going to be tough (and I'm lucky enough to be able to take 6 months leave! Seriously I know how good I have it).


----------



## Loopy Laura

Grace - I'm sorry you're struggling. I'm also struggling with leg/bottom cramps which are stopping me sleeping well. It's so frustrating! Any problem is a problem so don't feel bad about feeling like this! Being uncomfortable is the worst. I hope you're able to get some proper rest soon and that work eases up a bit.


----------



## MUMOF5

GraceER said:


> Blah. Here I am feeling very sorry for myself and you ladies are having much worse problems than me. Mumof5, if you want to breastfeed you should do as much as you can. Are they going to repeat your bloods at 6 weeks? I wonder if things will have improved a little once you're no longer pregnant. Expatmom that really sucks that you have to go into hospital, and probably having your baby much earlier than expected.
> 
> I'm lucky to be having a healthy pregnancy and I know that, but I'm flat out exhausted. I go to bed for 8-9 hours but only sleep for 6, between my SPD pain and the most horrendous leg cramps I just can't stay asleep. Then I have to drag my ass to work. I'm on a stretch of days where I only have one day off in 9 and it's really killing me. All I want is to rest properly. After my last set of nights 2 weeks ago I never properly recovered so I've come off the on-call rota now which means just 9-5 days but those are still exhausting. I waddle around in pain just trying to hold it together. As I say, I know this is nothing compared to what you some of guys are going through and I'm so grateful to be having this little girl but ugh the last 5 weeks at work are going to be tough (and I'm lucky enough to be able to take 6 months leave! Seriously I know how good I have it).

No GraceER they won't repeat it, it's normal for cholesterol to increase in pregnancy but mine is beyond normal perameters for pregnancy. My family has strong hx of heart disease and mi's at a young age, so they believe it to be familial hypercholestrolaemia. I will feed her up to the day I go on statins and try to pump and store some too. I too have spd and feel your pain. I've been signed off sick til mat heave starts mainly for this, although I don't think the fact that her head is already 2/5 engaged is really helping with that &#128533;. Will be seriously surprised if this little lady stays put for much longer. Is being signed off sick not an option for you? Xx


----------



## GraceER

Oh dear familial hypercholesterolaemia is serious. Much more important for you to take care of yourself than breastfeed long term. I hope you get on well with the statins. Getting signed off sick is always an option but that would mean basically that this whole rotation I'm on is scrapped and I have to do a full year from August instead of just 8 months. It's stupid but if I don't do at least 3.5 months, it doesn't count for training!


----------



## ExpatMomKorea

Thank you so much for the amazing suggestions! I have a prayer shawl that I've been meaning to finish. Now, I don't have an excuse. lol

My mother has been a blessing. She brought me a lot of snacks and home comforts. She is going to buy me an adult coloring book later. I'm excited to have something detailed to work on. So far, the stay has been manageable. I just hope it can last for another 6 weeks or so. My fingers are crossed. :)

My blood pressure is still very high; however, the baby is very snug and healthy so far. I haven't had any severe symptoms so I'll start a new medication and see if that'll take care of the numbers. All in all, I cannot complain. As long as the baby and I are managing okay, I'll do what needs to be done. ^^

@GraceER: Pregnancy is tough. Complain and feel sorry for yourself as much as you need. Now that I understand what other women are going through, I feel like none of us can rank the severity of each other's symptoms and feelings. You're working hard while still so far along, that's an amazing feat of strength. I send you all of my energy and positive vibes and hope you find a little extra strength to get you through the last stretch of work. You can do it!

I hope the leg cramps ease up at some point for you and LoopyLaura. :( My heart goes out to you both. Cramps are the worst. :cry:


----------



## TinyLynne

To the ladies with the legs cramps, I've been getting them too, they say low calcium, but it is more likely low potassium causing it. I started drinking a glass of banana milk before bed so I cover both calcium and potassium, and it seems to have been working pretty well so far. Something to try, plus it is super yummy!


----------



## chrissytina

Re: leg cramps. My sister had horrible ones, they were so bad she didn't sleep at all and they put her on a low dose of Ambien (btw the baby is 2 now and perfect in every way). Her doctor said it was due to anemia - my sister was so anemic they had to do iron transfusion three times a week. So for those with leg cramps maybe have your iron levels checked if you haven't already.


----------



## tommyg

Expat definitely take some craft stuff to hospital with you.

Grace that sounds so hard. Are you going to be able to take maternity without affecting your training?

Mum 6 weeks will give baby the best start don't forget that it is really important for baby to have a healthy mummy too.

Cramps - definitely not an anemic / iron issue here. But they are driving me nuts started when I was only about 12 weeks. Might try increasing my banana intake just incase it is potassium.


----------



## rose.

Expat sorry you've been admitted. Hopefully you will be able to feel well rested for when baby arrives. 

Luckily I haven't had cramps for a few days. I am still waking up loads for a wee though, it's driving me mad! Would love a full 8 hours of sleep without waking!! DS is going to my mums on Saturday and staying the night, DH is at work on Saturday so I'm looking forward to spending some time chilling out, I think I might try to get a hair appointment, and I'm meeting up with a friend for lunch. Then DH and I are going out with some friends for a meal on Saturday night. I can't wait! 

For the past few days DS has had a horrible cold and cough so he's been extra short tempered. This morning he dropped his whole drink on the floor and then had a massive tantrum. It's exhausting!


----------



## Genevevex

Jezika - SO glad that your scan has come back normal! 

GraceER - I understand your pain! I am still working 40+ hours a week and have two little ones at home. No rest for the weary. I also have the restless legs/leg cramps. Nothing seems to help except a medication the dr gave me for my breakthrough anxiety. I take one every night now, otherwise I wouldn't sleep at all. As it is, it still takes me 2-3 hours to fall asleep. Usually bananas help me, but I've been eating them like crazy and they haven't let up. The doctor said it MIGHT be due to low iron, but more than likely it's just a circulatory issue due to baby.

Expatmomkorea - Good luck staying in the hospital. Keep that baby cooking!


And as for me... 
I passed my 3-hour glucose test. The doctor said they weren't going to change my diet or make me test or anything, but to keep an eye on my diet anyway since I failed the 1 hour. 

Luckily, Hurricane Matthew wobbled to the east when it got to my part of FL, so we didn't sustain any real damage, and never even lost power at my house! Just got a few paid days off work, which was actually great. I'm so thankful it didn't hit my area directly!

The other night baby wedged into my hip and popped it out of place. It hurt so badly I broke down and had to take a muscle relaxer from my last pregnancy. Best sleep ever, though! But it started hurting again when I got up. Had to take a pill two nights in a row for relief before it finally popped back into place. 

Took my son to the dentist yesterday, and my blood pressure (and sugar?) TANKED while I was there. The Dentist had them check my blood pressure and give me water and some chocolate. They wouldn't let me move until my blood pressure came back up. Meanwhile, this is an hour away from home. I finally started feeling better and my blood pressure came back up, so I could drive home, but it was really scary. I don't think I'll be driving anywhere far on my own until after this baby is here. Really don't know which was the problem, but I'm suspicious it was low-sugar, and I'm not certain how to manage it correctly. :(

Other than that, all is well. Waiting and waiting and painting a crib and a dresser (almost done!).


----------



## MUMOF5

I've been so productive these last couple days (bored from being off work), packed mine and baby's hospital bag, washed and put up Moses basket, washed and partially set up crib in bedroom and assembled pram/car seat etc. Last couple of bits to get for my hospital bag, but otherwise pretty much ready &#128556;, so excited xx


----------



## Bubbles1088

I've been in cleaning mode lately...definitely nesting! It's hard to believe I'm already 31 weeks pregnant and this baby is coming in, at the most, 8 weeks since my scheduled section date is Dec. 7th. o_o


----------



## tommyg

Mumof5 has got me thinking about hospital bags. I can't remember what I used the last time but is it easier to use a soft holdall or a small cabin sized case?

My feeling is I used a holdall (that I've since charity shopped).


----------



## Sapphire86

I prefer a duffle bag because it's easier to move out of the way for visitors but I always travel with a quilted duffle so it's what I'm used to :) 

I started packing the babies' bag but feel like I've overloaded it with clothes! We'll be in the hospital for 3-4 days and there are two babies... How many onsies or sleepers would you pack? 

Last baby I didn't have a bag packed for baby and my mom went out and bought clothes so I don't remember how many we ended up using.


----------



## tommyg

I would pack about 7 vests and sleep suits for each of them. Basically allowing 2 changes per day. But do remember that you can send stuff home to be washed.


----------



## MUMOF5

I've used my holdal style cabin bag for me and my larger changing bag for baby's bits. I'm going to also leave a stash of extra bits for me and baby at home, that is easily accessible for hubby to find if for any reason I need to stay in longer. Xx


----------



## rose.

I'll probably use a small soft suitcase that I have, and put both our bits in it. It zips right open so will be easy to access everything. Last time I took a couple of smaller bags and it was difficult to find things without taking everything out. I will probably take 4 baby grows and 4 vests, and enough nappies for 2-3 days. I will take more clothes for me this time, as last time I had to send DH home to get some more and he ended up bringing something unsuitable (I asked for leggings and he brought tights :haha:) I will also leave another bag of clothes at home so he doesn't need to search for things if I do end up in hospital longer.


----------



## MrsRose168

Genevevex said:


> Jezika - SO glad that your scan has come back normal!
> 
> GraceER - I understand your pain! I am still working 40+ hours a week and have two little ones at home. No rest for the weary. I also have the restless legs/leg cramps. Nothing seems to help except a medication the dr gave me for my breakthrough anxiety. I take one every night now, otherwise I wouldn't sleep at all. As it is, it still takes me 2-3 hours to fall asleep. Usually bananas help me, but I've been eating them like crazy and they haven't let up. The doctor said it MIGHT be due to low iron, but more than likely it's just a circulatory issue due to baby.
> 
> Expatmomkorea - Good luck staying in the hospital. Keep that baby cooking!
> 
> 
> And as for me...
> I passed my 3-hour glucose test. The doctor said they weren't going to change my diet or make me test or anything, but to keep an eye on my diet anyway since I failed the 1 hour.
> 
> Luckily, Hurricane Matthew wobbled to the east when it got to my part of FL, so we didn't sustain any real damage, and never even lost power at my house! Just got a few paid days off work, which was actually great. I'm so thankful it didn't hit my area directly!
> 
> The other night baby wedged into my hip and popped it out of place. It hurt so badly I broke down and had to take a muscle relaxer from my last pregnancy. Best sleep ever, though! But it started hurting again when I got up. Had to take a pill two nights in a row for relief before it finally popped back into place.
> 
> Took my son to the dentist yesterday, and my blood pressure (and sugar?) TANKED while I was there. The Dentist had them check my blood pressure and give me water and some chocolate. They wouldn't let me move until my blood pressure came back up. Meanwhile, this is an hour away from home. I finally started feeling better and my blood pressure came back up, so I could drive home, but it was really scary. I don't think I'll be driving anywhere far on my own until after this baby is here. Really don't know which was the problem, but I'm suspicious it was low-sugar, and I'm not certain how to manage it correctly. :(
> 
> Other than that, all is well. Waiting and waiting and painting a crib and a dresser (almost done!).

To help manage your low blood sugar, try balancing out any carbs/sugar you eat with some kind of protein. If I have too many carbs/sugar without protein, my sugar will usually crash.


----------



## counting

Have to get started on my hospital bags! I never know kw long the jaundice treatment is going to take so I never know how much to pack. 

I'll probably pack myself a few pairs of maternity pants, shirts and some comfy jammies. A few sports bras, razors, pads, granny panties, socks and slippers toothbrush.laptop, camera, etc.
For Fox probably a few sleepers and onesies, diapers ( newborn cloth but also some disposables for under the lights), non petroleum jelly, take home outfit... I think that's it really!


----------



## Loopy Laura

I have t prepared anything yet, and I mean anything! As I have a DD already and this one is a girl I think I've become complacent that I have everything but that's not true! I need a going home/Christmas outfit, nappies and of course a hospital bag as well as all the pads, nipple cream etc! You have all got me motivated to have a look at what I need this weekend!


----------



## Bubbles1088

You all are making me wanna go ahead and get my bag ready! I think that will be on my list for the evening! :)


----------



## Loopy Laura

I passed my glucose test (phew!) but my iron levels have decreased a lot since my last blood test. The levels are 118 gl. The midwife said I could take spatone floridex as an iron supplement but I can't decide whether that's necessary?! I am feeling exhausted all the time but my 2 year old is not sleeping well at the moment so with that, work and the loft extension, and my leg cramps, it's inevitable! I have also been short of breath. Is anyone else taking iron supplements?


----------



## jessicasmum

Loopy Laura: That's great you have passed the glucose test :thumbup:
Sorry about the low iron, I'm on iron tablets been on them since July but going to find out tomorrow from my last blood test if my iron is ok now if so can come off them.

AFM: I have another growth scan tomorrow and consultant appointment, will see if baby is still showing big and has gone head down yet.
In other news my hubby passed his driving test yesterday, his first ever test, so finally we will be able get a car and go places off our own backs, it will make a huge difference to own lives especially mine as I don't get to leave the house very often.


----------



## MUMOF5

Loopy Laura said:


> I passed my glucose test (phew!) but my iron levels have decreased a lot since my last blood test. The levels are 118 gl. The midwife said I could take spatone floridex as an iron supplement but I can't decide whether that's necessary?! I am feeling exhausted all the time but my 2 year old is not sleeping well at the moment so with that, work and the loft extension, and my leg cramps, it's inevitable! I have also been short of breath. Is anyone else taking iron supplements?

I'm taking iron supplements. 118 is well within the normal range for pregnancy, mine is 118 too, however the reason I'm on iron is due to very low ferritin levels (8). I'd ask for them to do yours, as a reasonably good hb can mask low ferritin levels, which basically means you have no or very low reserves. This would explain your breathlessness. Do u get palpitations or fast pulse at times as well? x


----------



## rose.

Great news about your husband passing his test jessicasmum! I am sure that will make things so much easier for the whole family. I can't imagine not having my car, I really take it for granted.

I have caught DS' cold and sore throat, and he now has what I think is an ear infection. I'm taking him to the Drs this afternoon. Being ill is no fun when pregnant :(


----------



## Genevevex

I seem to struggle with low iron every pregnancy. My level is something like .5 below where it is supposed to be the last they checked. They want me to take a supplement, which I have been doing, but I don't take it regularly as my iron isn't terribly low.


----------



## chrissytina

I am on iron supplements. They found me to be anemic four weeks ago - but I don't remember what number I was at. Just yesterday they retested me so I'm waiting for the results. I've been taking SlowFE (not sure if they have this outside of the U.S.) it's made by Glaskow Smith Klein (GSK). I tolerate it really well if I take it on an empty stomach with a glass of orange juice. My problem is I rarely remember to get 2 in per day which is what the doctor wanted me to do - but I always get 1 in. So we will see if it's working soon.

I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO incredibly tired all the time now. I mean I could sleep all day and night and I'd probably still be tired. Not sure if it's my iron or what. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## counting

8 months today ladies!!


----------



## chrissytina

I got my test results back and I am no longer anemic so the iron supplements worked. But I'm so tired! :sleep:


----------



## Genevevex

chrissytina said:


> I got my test results back and I am no longer anemic so the iron supplements worked. But I'm so tired! :sleep:

Glad that the supplements are helping! But, yeah, I'm tired, too. Feel like I'm running on auto-pilot most of the time. Then half the time when I finally CAN lay down and sleep I lay there wide awake but exhausted.


----------



## Loopy Laura

MUMOF5 said:


> Loopy Laura said:
> 
> 
> I passed my glucose test (phew!) but my iron levels have decreased a lot since my last blood test. The levels are 118 gl. The midwife said I could take spatone floridex as an iron supplement but I can't decide whether that's necessary?! I am feeling exhausted all the time but my 2 year old is not sleeping well at the moment so with that, work and the loft extension, and my leg cramps, it's inevitable! I have also been short of breath. Is anyone else taking iron supplements?
> 
> I'm taking iron supplements. 118 is well within the normal range for pregnancy, mine is 118 too, however the reason I'm on iron is due to very low ferritin levels (8). I'd ask for them to do yours, as a reasonably good hb can mask low ferritin levels, which basically means you have no or very low reserves. This would explain your breathlessness. Do u get palpitations or fast pulse at times as well? xClick to expand...


Thank you! I have had palpitations for about 3 years on and off and had every test possible to determine the cause but I never manage to catch the tests during palpitations. Weirdly I haven't really had them this pregnancy. That's good to know 118 is normal, maybe I will leave the supplement and just focus more on my diet for a bit.


----------



## Loopy Laura

chrissytina said:


> I am on iron supplements. They found me to be anemic four weeks ago - but I don't remember what number I was at. Just yesterday they retested me so I'm waiting for the results. I've been taking SlowFE (not sure if they have this outside of the U.S.) it's made by Glaskow Smith Klein (GSK). I tolerate it really well if I take it on an empty stomach with a glass of orange juice. My problem is I rarely remember to get 2 in per day which is what the doctor wanted me to do - but I always get 1 in. So we will see if it's working soon.
> 
> I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO incredibly tired all the time now. I mean I could sleep all day and night and I'd probably still be tired. Not sure if it's my iron or what. Anyone else having this problem?

Thank you! And yes, I am constantly tired all the time. I don't remember this from last time!


----------



## jessicasmum

rose. said:


> Great news about your husband passing his test jessicasmum! I am sure that will make things so much easier for the whole family. I can't imagine not having my car, I really take it for granted.
> 
> I have caught DS' cold and sore throat, and he now has what I think is an ear infection. I'm taking him to the Drs this afternoon. Being ill is no fun when pregnant :(

Thank you :) Just hope we can get a car sorted as soon as, as getting lifts of mother in law is getting a bit tiresome, it's great she helps out with lifts but she doesn't half make us pay for it with how she speaks.

Awww sorry your little one is ill and you've also caught it, can't be much fun for either of you :(


----------



## chrissytina

Genevevex said:


> chrissytina said:
> 
> 
> I got my test results back and I am no longer anemic so the iron supplements worked. But I'm so tired! :sleep:
> 
> Glad that the supplements are helping! But, yeah, I'm tired, too. Feel like I'm running on auto-pilot most of the time. Then half the time when I finally CAN lay down and sleep I lay there wide awake but exhausted.Click to expand...

This same thing for me! I'm so tired all day but when it's time for bed it takes at least an hour to fall asleep! Oh the joys of being pregnant !:haha:


----------



## MUMOF5

So I had a consultant appt today and he made the decision to give me steroids in case baby comes early &#128563;. In reality I know it's a real possibility (had a 34 weeker and two 36 weekers) but it's still a bit of a reality check. So I have a sore right buttock and then go back for my second dose tomorrow and will have two sore buttocks &#128547;. At least it's a little reassuring they if she does come early then it'll help her lung maturity xx


----------



## jessicasmum

Had my growth scan and consultant appointment today, baby is head down now and he's still over the 90th percentile but they said he's going in the direction they would expect going off last scan, so no concerns, so no more GTT :happydance: They are saying he's measuring to be a weight of 4 pounds 6.
I'll have my next scan in 4 weeks. Bloods were fine but said for me to stay on the iron tablets any way.


----------



## Tweeks

Ooh MUMof5 I hate the steroid injections. Evil midwife that did it to me with my daughter's pregnancy shook me awake at 2am and stabbed me with the needle and told me to go back to sleep. It felt like my entire leg was on fire. It is good though that they're preparing for every eventuality and not leaving things to chance. It's going to be okay though and I hope the steroids don't cane too much. :hug;

That's great news Jessicasmum. :)


----------



## Sapphire86

Mumof5 sorry about needing the steroid injections but hopefully it will help you sleep easier at night just in case. 

Jessica's mum, great news! I know doctors love their charts (heck I do too!) but somebody has to be at the top and bottom of them :) My dd was a 2nd percentile baby and is still a 2nd percentile 3 year old. It doesn't always mean there's a problem! 

I had a growth scan yesterday and the girls are measuring 3 lb 11 Oz and 3 lb 4 Oz at 30+5 weeks. 

My doctor's goal is to get me to at least 36 weeks. Barring any complications and going into labor, I'll schedule a c-section at 38 weeks. Things are getting real now as I only have 7 weeks max left! 

I do feel like I'm in a third trimester funk of being bored and tired of being pregnant. I was measuring full term a month ago and my overdistended uterus hurts!


----------



## counting

Sapphire86 said:


> Mumof5 sorry about needing the steroid injections but hopefully it will help you sleep easier at night just in case.
> 
> Jessica's mum, great news! I know doctors love their charts (heck I do too!) but somebody has to be at the top and bottom of them :) My dd was a 2nd percentile baby and is still a 2nd percentile 3 year old. It doesn't always mean there's a problem!
> 
> I had a growth scan yesterday and the girls are measuring 3 lb 11 Oz and 3 lb 4 Oz at 30+5 weeks.
> 
> My doctor's goal is to get me to at least 36 weeks. Barring any complications and going into labor, I'll schedule a c-section at 38 weeks. Things are getting real now as I only have 7 weeks max left!
> 
> I do feel like I'm in a third trimester funk of being bored and tired of being pregnant. I was measuring full term a month ago and my overdistended uterus hurts!

This is so random. But how big is your dd at 3? My ds#2 (18 months) has a growth delay and he is below the 0%( and healthy.. kids do come in every size) ! I'm always trying to figure out how big he might be at different ages for things like car seat planning and clothes shopping, haha. 


In other news, if anyone wants to join the fb group, please just message me your name on fb and I'll add you. We have a few ladies on there and I'd like to get it a little more lively as its so much easier to keep up with things and do updates on there!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Mum of 5...i had the steriods last week. It hurts :(

My growth scan yest but all was ok xx


----------



## MUMOF5

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Mum of 5...i had the steriods last week. It hurts :(
> 
> My growth scan yest but all was ok xx

Literally the worst injection ever, on par with cannulas for sure &#128547;. How come u needed steroids midnight fairy? Must've missed it on here. Hope all is ok xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I was bleeding last week and contractions. Was in for 2 days but all stopped xx I wasnt expecting the pain and cried. The 2nd wasnt so bad as was expecting it. Still nasty xx


----------



## Loopy Laura

Sorry to mumof5 and midnight fairy that you've had to take steroid injections. Sounds very painful but good that they're taking good care of you. Midnight fairy, glad the contractions and bleeding stopped, that must have been scary.


----------



## ExpatMomKorea

Seems like most of us are going through the steroid shots. My hiney can still recall the pain. lol

But I'm so glad to see that everyone is doing okay. Midnight fairy, I'm relieved they were able to get your contractions and bleeding to stop. I'm sure it was worrisome. 

I had the same thing happen to me last night. My nurse woke me up in a tizzy at 12 a.m. telling me I'm having contractions and need to get an IV drip and meds going. They were able to stop it all around 6 a.m. 

Originally, we were all confident about getting me to 34 weeks, now it looks like 30 weeks is the goal. And it's proving to be quite the challenge.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Sorry to hear that expatmomkorea - I hope baby holds on as long as possible but you're in good hands whatever happens.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Expat mum seems like we are having the same x


----------



## Bubbles1088

Expatmom, I hope your LO holds on as long as possible in there!


----------



## sophiebabes

Hi everyone,

Just joined up here yesterday and found this section today.

I've already got a 9 month old son called Eduardo (Eddie) and expecting another on 29 December (Luca)


----------



## MUMOF5

Hope baby stays in a little longer expatmom. Welcome Sophiebabes &#128075;&#127995;. So sad today ladies, woke to terrible news this morning, my cousins baby died yesterday, she was 3 weeks ahead of me. It was her first baby, I'm totally heartbroken for her &#128531; Xx


----------



## ExpatMomKorea

@MUMOF5: my heart goes out to your cousin and her little angel. I'm saying a prayer for your cousin and her little rainbow.

@Sophiebabes: Welcome to the group! The more winter babies the merrier! ^^

Well ladies, looks like today is the day. I've been scheduled to have a c-section in 5 hours. My little Amelia is coming out. My placenta isn't holding up too great so we need to bring her out. She's 29 + 4 so I have hope for her health.


----------



## rose.

Thinking of you expatmom and hope your baby stays snug for a bit longer!!

Welcome sophiebabes :)

Mumof5 that's terrible :( it must be so awful to get so far and lose your baby. I hope your cousin has lots of support and that in time the whole family recover from the loss. :(


----------



## MUMOF5

Expatmom hope all goes well for you and wishing ur little girl a safe arrival. Please update us when you feel well enough too. Lots of positive well wishes your way xxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Good luck xxx


----------



## GraceER

Ladies whose babies are determined to make an early appearance, I know it's not ideal and I would be scared too but I work in paediatrics and our NICU babies do amazingly well, especially after 28 weeks and if mum has steroids before delivery. You're in the best possible hands and you have an advantage just knowing this is likely. We've had babies whose mothers had absolutely no warning before their waters suddenly breaking at 29 weeks, no steroids, smoking during pregnancy and they STILL have term babies now thriving and almost ready for discharge home. After a short period of stabilisation most of our NICU babies are "feeders and growers" as we call them, who just need a little help to get them to full term but are otherwise well. Stay strong, we're all thinking of you. 

Mumof5 that's so awful about your cousin, do you mind me asking what happened? We've had a couple of infra-parfumerie deaths recently and it makes my blood run cold. Those poor families &#128546;. Makes me rub my belly and just be grateful every day that although i'm uncomfortable our baby girl is safe and sound.


----------



## jessicasmum

Good luck expatmom


----------



## ExpatMomKorea

Thank you to all of you wonderful ladies for giving me words of encouragement and such positive energy. It was such a great strength of comfort for me as I prepared for my c-section. Suddenly, having a premature baby did not seem as frightening as it once was. 

My beautiful baby girl was born at 2:00 p.m. on October 16, 2016 at 2 lbs. and 4 ounces (about 1.09 kg). Her lungs are developed enough so that she doesn't need a ventilator to assist her, and she had quite the set of pipes on her when she came out. ^^

I was able to provide some breast milk for her, and the nurses are making the deliveries for me. All-in-all I feel relieved and very grateful for all everyone is doing for me. 

I seem to be healing nicely from the surgery. I just need to work on the swelling in my arms and legs. I hope it will go down when they finish pumping me full of magnesium and other fluids.


----------



## tommyg

Expat I've missed a couple of days. I don't quite know what to say, other than fingers crossed that baby is ok and you both recover well..


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hope you are both ok xx


----------



## MUMOF5

GraceER said:


> Mumof5 that's so awful about your cousin, do you mind me asking what happened? We've had a couple of infra-parfumerie deaths recently and it makes my blood run cold. Those poor families &#128546;. Makes me rub my belly and just be grateful every day that although i'm uncomfortable our baby girl is safe and sound.

Will pm you GraceER x


----------



## TinyLynne

Oh Mumof5, what heart breaking news. Prayers for your cousin and her family. Makes me so grateful for each move I can feel. But we just never know. 

Congrats on your little girl Expat, I know the situation isn't ideal, but how great that her lungs are doing so well and you are still able to feed her. I pray she continues to thrive and you recover well.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Mumof5 that is so heartbreaking, I'm so sorry to hear that happened to her. :(

Expat, glad you are healing well and I hope your LO continues to thrive!


----------



## MrsRose168

ExpatMomKorea said:


> Thank you to all of you wonderful ladies for giving me words of encouragement and such positive energy. It was such a great strength of comfort for me as I prepared for my c-section. Suddenly, having a premature baby did not seem as frightening as it once was.
> 
> My beautiful baby girl was born at 2:00 p.m. on October 16, 2016 at 2 lbs. and 4 ounces (about 1.09 kg). Her lungs are developed enough so that she doesn't need a ventilator to assist her, and she had quite the set of pipes on her when she came out. ^^
> 
> I was able to provide some breast milk for her, and the nurses are making the deliveries for me. All-in-all I feel relieved and very grateful for all everyone is doing for me.
> 
> I seem to be healing nicely from the surgery. I just need to work on the swelling in my arms and legs. I hope it will go down when they finish pumping me full of magnesium and other fluids.

So glad she's doing well! Hope both of you get to recovering quickly.


----------



## jessicasmum

Congratulations Expatmom on your little girl, I hope you both continue on doing so well recovering and thriving :)


----------



## MUMOF5

Expatmom so glad to hear your baby girl is doing so well. Make sure u get enough rest so u can take care of both yourself and your little one. Congratulations &#128149;


----------



## Jezika

Expatmom - I'm so glad everything seemed to go well and the little one's lungs are working all on their own! I believe you're the first of our group to give birth; how exciting! I wish you a speedy recovery and that your little one is strong enough to be discharged soon. Do you have any idea when they might be?

MumOf5 - I'm so sorry to hear about your cousin. I honestly can't even begin to imagine what that must be like, especially this late on. May I also ask what happened?


----------



## counting

Guys... had a growth scan today at 32+4 to see if baby's growth was being restricted by his single umbilical artery...

Apparently not! He's a little fattie at 4lbs14oz! No more scans needed unless my blood pressure goes up, and he looks just fantastic. What a relief. 7.5 weeks left to go!


----------



## Loopy Laura

ExpatMomKorea - congratulations on the birth of baby Amelia! I'm so pleased her lungs are doing well - I hope she continues to do well and that your recovery is speedy. I have updated the first page with the first birth! 

Mumof5 - I'm so sorry about your cousin. That is truly devastating and so scary. 

Sophiebabes - welcome! I've added you to the first page. 

Counting -glad everything was ok at the scan!


----------



## tommyg

Mom of 5 it's so sad to hear about your cousin. That is just awful. Loosing a baby so close to term is just unthinkable - the sort of thing everybody knows can happen but nobody ever thinks it will happen to them.


----------



## rose.

Congratulations expatmom! So glad baby is doing well and breathing by herself. I hope it won't be too many more weeks before you can go home.

I have noticed that my baby has been a little quieter than usual the last couple of days. I think she might have moved position as I keep getting little wriggles under my ribs which seem like she's trying to get comfy. I've had a cold drink and she has moved a bit since. I'm going to keep an eye on it and call the midwife if it continues. I do have an appointment tomorrow morning but I'll go sooner if necessary. I remember worrying with DS like this but I never had to go in to be checked. I don't have a very long body so I guess they tend to get a bit squashed in there around this time!!


----------



## TinyLynne

I've noticed the same thing rose. Little guy was going crazy to the point of hurting me this past weekend when we were out of town for a wedding. And now we are back, and he is still moving but not those giant stabs he wouldn't stop doing a few weeks ago!


----------



## Genevevex

Expatmom - Congratulations! Praying that you recover well and that your little one continues to improve and grow!

Ladies, I have been remiss in posting, but I have had the craziest weekend! 

On Saturday we took the kids to the local fire station for their open house (my 4 year old currently wants to be a fireman). I woke up, helped get the kids ready, and we went straight to a restaurant where I got some chicken nuggets and a large lemonade. I ate both in the car and we stopped for gas where I also got a LARGE cup of ice. By the time we got to the fire station I had eaten half of the nuggets, most of the lemonade and 3/4 of the cup of ice. I wanted to make sure my sugar would not dip while we were out. 

We toured the station, and as we were standing around talking and letting the kids look at the trucks, I started feeling out of breath. I sat down on the EMS truck step to take a break. Then I started feeling really hot and light headed, so I put my head between my knees. At this point, the firefighters started taking notice and asked me if I was alright. Then I felt like I was going to throw up and/or pass out. I asked to sit or lie down on the ground. They immediately got their gear out and took my blood pressure and sugar. My BP was around 83/48. I don't recall what my sugar was. 

This was the second time this sort of thing had happened to me in less than a week (it happened at my son's dentist appointment on Monday), so they recommended that I get checked out. So... I got a ride in their EMS truck while my hubby took the kids home. At the ER they gave me a bag of fluids for dehydration. My BP slowly started going back up. They tested and found that I also have a UTI infection and prescribed me some antibiotics. 

After several hours they moved me up to labor and delivery to check on the baby. Baby was doing fine, but apparently I was also having cramping (that I didn't even feel). The nurse up there reamed me out about eating more frequently and keeping my fluids up, and how dare I be driving with my kids in the car without eating, which I found rather offensive and upsetting. I had JUST eaten and drank all I could before doing a very low-key activity! But my cervix was still closed, and the doctor said to dismiss me and have me followup on Monday. 

Yesterday the doctor seemed to just brush me off, saying I was dehydrated and needed to drink more and that this can happen. Um. Okay? So, since this can "just happen" should I still be working? He didn't seem concerned at all. 

Then last night I FINALLY managed to fall asleep, only to wake up less than an hour later in severe pain. Baby had lodged down in my pelvis. It hurt SO bad I was nearly in tears. I tried walking, a warm bath, sitting; the baby would NOT move. Finally I found as comfortable a position as I could on the couch and drifted in and out. About 3/4 hours later she FINALLY shifted, so I went back to bed. Missed my vanpool to work this morning from sleeping. 

I don't know how I'm going to keep working for the next almost two months. :( I'm SO tired today, and still hurting somewhat.


----------



## TinyLynne

Oh Genevevex, sorry you are having such a rough time! That sounds awful! And how DARE that nurse say those things to you?!?! I would make sure her superiors know how she acted. No one like that should be in patient care. You did what you could to the very best of your knowledge to avoid an issue! I'm so sorry she acted like that. I would have been greatly offended too. I hope you are feeling better and that they can resolve the cause of this and it stops happening. I would ask to be taken out if work after that happened again, definitely if it happens a 3rd time. 

Take care


----------



## counting

We had some good news yesterday! Had our growth scan to check baby to make sure he was growing appropriately with his umbilical cord issue. He is a healthy looking little fattie! 4lb14oz at 32+4!!!
We don't need any other follow up unless something else comes up. I'm so, so relieved!


----------



## Genevevex

counting said:


> We had some good news yesterday! Had our growth scan to check baby to make sure he was growing appropriately with his umbilical cord issue. He is a healthy looking little fattie! 4lb14oz at 32+4!!!
> We don't need any other follow up unless something else comes up. I'm so, so relieved!

What a relief! I'm so glad your little one is growing fine!


----------



## Tweeks

That's fantastic news Counting.


Geneveve, I am so sorry that this crap is going on. Not long until we no longer have to deal with snotty medical professionals. It can't come quick enough at this point. I'm glad baby is okay though and maybe it's time to start maternity leave? Take it as easy as you can and know that I'm sending you positive vibes.


----------



## GraceER

Expatmom congratulations on your early arrival! You're the first of the group to meet your baby. I hope you're both recovering well and that you're able to spend lots of time with her. 



counting said:


> He's a little fattie at 4lbs14oz! No more scans needed unless my blood pressure goes up, and he looks just fantastic. What a relief. 7.5 weeks left to go!

Yay counting that's fantastic news! 



rose. said:


> I have noticed that my baby has been a little quieter than usual the last couple of days. I think she might have moved position as I keep getting little wriggles under my ribs which seem like she's trying to get comfy.

The type of movements will naturally feel different as baby runs out of room, but the frequency of wriggling shouldn't change much. Go with your gut and if you feel something isn't right don't hesitate to call them, it's better to be safe than sorry bad they'll be more than happy to check up on you both just in case. 



Genevevex said:


> The nurse up there reamed me out about eating more frequently and keeping my fluids up, and how dare I be driving with my kids in the car without eating, which I found rather offensive and upsetting. I had JUST eaten and drank all I could before doing a very low-key activity

 WTF that is so rude!! I've had so many hypos this pregnancy but thankfully mine settled after first trimester, but back then I would nearly pass out 2 hours after breakfast pretty much regardless what I ate. People don't seem to understand that hypos can happen even when you eat properly! I too felt very dismissed when I talked about this. I never went to the ER but only because I knew what to do, it would take ages to pass though and I'd feel awful. Where are you from again? I don't know about where you are but in the uk if you just aren't feeling well enough to work you can always see a doctor to be signed off sick, you can't be made to start maternity leave before 36 weeks unless your baby comes before then. It sounds like you're genuinely suffering and 2 more months might not be manageable so please explore your options. I totally understand the financial pressures though, I know we have it way easier here than in the US. 

I'm 32 weeks, baby girl is head down and enjoys sticking her feet right under my ribs on the right which really tickles! I'm still aching and exhausted. Ladies who have been through birth before, can we please talk about your top tips for labour? I've obviously seen loads of checklists for the hospital bag but for example what snacks/drinks did you prefer, what did you wear, do I seriously need paper knickers? I've heard of women using a squeeze bottle when they pee afterwards and things like frozen pads so your advice and experiences would be much appreciated! None of my friends have had babies.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Geneveve, I'm sorry to hear! Sounds really rough. I can't believe that nurse said those things to you! You did all you could. Ugh some people. 

Great news, counting!

AFM, I have my 32 weeks appt tomorrow. I've been feeling really down but DH is off at trucking school and I'm alone. I haven't been without him for this long since we started dating so this is really hard. I've had a friend over helping periodically but she isn't my husband and it's not the same. I'm glad for what I can get, but I feel empty. :(


----------



## rose.

Thanks Grace. She moved a bit more in the afternoon so I didn't feel the need to go in. Must have been having a bit of a growth spurt or conserving energy as she's been non-stop today! Had my midwife appointment and whooping cough vaccine this morning, everything was fine and she is now head down which is good news :) I had suspected so, as I've felt a lot of pressure under my ribs in the last week or so which made me think her bum might now be up there. I remember that sensation with my first.

As far as birth goes, I say keep an open mind and try to ignore other people's horror stories about what they did/didn't like. Every birth and woman is different and what works for you might not for someone else. I was scared of having an epidural because of horror stories, but after a long early labour I was exhausted and just didn't have the energy to keep enduring the pain once I got to 4cm. I hated the gas and air and didn't want pethidine because I didn't want the nauseous/dizzy feeling I was getting with the G&A. I agreed to an epidural and I'm so glad I did. It gave me a good few hours rest before pushing and my labour actually progressed a lot more quickly once I had it. I felt the contractions and was able to feel DS coming out but it wasn't very painful, so I really enjoyed the actual birth itself. Within 2 hours of having him I was up and about having a shower etc. I would definitely have one again if necessary although I'm hoping my labour will be quicker this time and I might be able to have a water birth or similar. But I am definitely open to whatever happens on the day.

I would recommend taking a flannel, you can use it to keep cool during labour and also afterwards while in the shower if you need (dark colour). I didn't like the paper pants but did buy a packet of very large bloomers in black from Asda which I used as 'throw away' pants if my maternity pads leaked - but the pads were pretty good so to be honest my big pants lasted me well :D in my hospital there was a shower with a toilet in it, so if I needed to go for a number 2 I would always use that loo so I could have a quick wash afterwards to save too much wiping. I found that wees were fine, I took cotton wool with me and used it with water to dab clean rather than wipe. After a day or two I was fine with normal loo paper, I healed quite quickly. I think having a good wash with water a couple of times a day really helped. I guess it depends on how you tear. I did have a 2nd degree tear but it was mostly inside so luckily didn't get irritated too much. It certainly wasn't anywhere near as bad as I was expecting.

During labour I had lucozade sport but it sat in my stomach and I threw it all up after the birth so I don't think I'll have it this time. Probably just some cold water and snacks if necessary. You might want to pack a snack for afterwards,'as by the time I had DS I hadn't eaten for almost a whole day and was starving. Once I had thrown up the lucozade and eaten some toast I was fine :)

I would pack lots of maternity pads, at least 2/3 packs it's crazy how many you get through. After a week I switched to standard sanitary pads (always night with wings).

During labour I just wore a Tshirt and knickers 
:haha: I was boiling hot and so uncomfortable. I packed a nightie and did wear it to nurse but this time I'll probably just wear a strap top and pj bottoms. I was too hot to wear a dressing gown in the hospital and used a cheap pair of slippers that I threw away when I left.


----------



## ExpatMomKorea

Thank you for the congratulations, everyone. :) It really warms my heart. I admit, she's a feisty little princess. Every day is a blessing. I didn't even realize I was the first mom in the group to meet her little one. Everything happened so fast.

So far, she is having issues with her stomach so they might have to start a PICC line on her. Met with a social worker to help me figure out everything I need to get through this process. 

I get discharged tomorrow so I'm hoping to have a room at the Ronald McDonald House so I can stay close and send milk to my baby girl on a steady basis.

@Genevevex: Bless your heart, having to go through that. Shame on that nurse. She had no right to assume or make any such comment. I had the same problem during my pregnancy. I'd eat a big meal before going anywhere and still end up plopped on the floor. We cannot always predict how much energy our little ones need. You did your best and it's not your fault. I hope you're feeling better. I'm surprised you're still working so close to the end. Most of my coworkers usually took leave at 32-36 weeks and didn't come back until baby was 2-4 months along. I hope your work place isn't one of those slave driving ones that isn't understanding of these types of situations. <.<; You sound like you need your rest.

@counting: Your baby's growth is such great news! Congrats on your healthy little miracle. Already over 4lbs! That's awesome! I'm glad there are no more issues with the umbilical cord. Many blessings for you and your baby. 

@rose: I hope your little one is nice and snuggled in for the last stretch. My little Amelia quieted down as she started to run out of room. Then, she discovered extra space by squishing my bladder. lol. All the best on your check ups, I'm sure your precious one is just getting cozy before the big, holiday celebration at the end of the road. 

@GraceER:
Even though I had an emergency C-section, a lot of what the hospital did was similar to care after a vaginal birth. I would double check with your perinatal ward, but mine provided the squeeze bottle, cotton pads and gauze knickers. I was very well taken care of by my nurses. They got me transferred, bathed, clothed and changed out constantly. I originally brought my own nightgown, but didn't use it because the hospital provided a nice one that was perfect for nursing. I would definitely bring some snacks. I always kept almonds around. That little bit of extra protein was a nice pick me up during the difficult moments. Definitely have some fuzzy socks just in case the OR ones aren't as satisfactory. 

Bubbles1088: I hope your appointment was wonderful :) And I hope you cheer up soon. I understand your feelings. It's hard to go through any part of pregnancy when your husband isn't available. Keep anything that reminds you of him nearby, especially anything sensory like smell. I'm fortunate enough to see my husband in my daughter's looks so it soothes me until he can come to the U.S. Every bit helps. :)


----------



## counting

Expatmom, my second son had a picc. I was incredibly nervous about it, but the procedure went really well and we never had any issues. They put his in his head and it made it really easy to do skin to skin because the line didn't get in the way. Of course he had a crazy nicu haircut/ mohawk for quite a while! I'm really glad to hear your little girl is doing so well.


----------



## Genevevex

Thanks, everyone, for your kind words. I'm still struggling. Called the doctor yesterday morning from work in tears because I felt so bad. They told me to drink more water and get some protein; to have a coworker go get it for me and then call back later to let them know how I was. 

I called at the end of the day to let them know that it DID help, but I still felt winded every time I had to walk around and I just felt plain exhausted. They recommended I go to the hospital to be checked out. I didn't want to hear another lecture about drinking water, so I didn't go last night. I'm feeling a little better today, so maybe I'm keeping up a little better or something. 


So, here are my thoughts/advice about labor and delivery & the recovery. Both of my labors were inductions. I had wanted to try without an epidural, but after 12 hours of back labor with my son, I was exhausted and in such pain I was practically begging for it. So glad I got it; it made the rest of the delivery so much nicer. I probably could have gone without with my daughter, but I was so paranoid about getting the back pain again I asked for it anyway. 

I had very minor tears. Only one was outside with my second labor. I have to say, I personally LOVE the stretchy gauze undies they give you in the hospital afterward. They aren't too tight and are very comfortable. After my first labor I was so swollen down there it felt like I was sitting on a football! It really scared me, but my midwife said that was perfectly normal. The giant pads they give you at the hospital are really nice, too, especially for the first couple of days. I was pretty disappointed to get home and switch to regular pads. The giant cushy-ness of the hospital ones gave my lady parts a bit of a cushion to rest on when I sat, which was nice. I enjoyed them the most with my first labor, but found I didn't need them as much for my second. 

I actually have already pre-bought a few extra squeeze bottles for after the delivery at home this time. I didn't like how regular toilet paper stuck to me as I healed, and using the squeeze bottles after going to the bathroom both kept me nice and clean, and the warm water was very soothing. I also bought myself extra witch hazel wipes/sheets, as I quickly ran out of the ones given at the hospital. They feel SO good. After each bathroom trip I would rinse with the bottle and then pat dry, put a new pad in whatever undies I had, and then put a witch hazel sheet on top of that. (the first few days I would also spray myself with the spray they gave me from the hospital as well) I never tried a "padsicle"--for the most part, what I stated above seemed to work fine for me.


----------



## counting

The peri bottles are amazing..I've torn both times, mostly internal tears, I was stitched but the recovery the second time wasn't so bad. Worst was with my first was a little tear on my labia ( along with the internal tearing which healed up much nicer) as it really stung for a while. Swelling was shocking with my first. It was pretty bad the second time too but I was expecting it. First time time mom's, seriously the swelling can be pretty exaggerated, like almost comically doesn't seem realistic bad, but it's totally normal and everything does go back to how it should be. 
I personally had one labour with an epidural at 7cm. And the epidural worked well, I napped at 10cm dilated to get some rest before pushing ( which wasnt the extended hard pushing some people experience with an epidural) and my recovery was pretty easy though I was super puffy from the iv fluids. 
I had one completely natural, no epi or medical pain relief, and the pain was really really brutal tbh, but my recovery was amazing, I felt sooo good after because of all the endorphins!

Hoping for another natural birth this time, but if things are very very long and I feel like I need it, I'd consider the epidural. There's no one right way to give birth!

Though I'm really hoping to catch my baby again this time, as I loved that, and I'm really hoping to cut the cord myself!


----------



## Loopy Laura

ExpatMomKorea - I wish Amelia all the best and hope the stomach problems are resolved soon. 

Genevevex - I'm glad you started to feel a bit better. Hope it continues. 

Rose - I'm glad baby is moving again! It's always worrying when they have quieter days. 

AFM I'm just really exhausted all the time. I really don't remember this last time. As we are having a loft extension done, we took the decision to put my DD in childcare 5 days a week (she's usually there for 4) because I don't think she'll nap at home and it's so noisy and not very nice here. I offered work to increase my hours to full time for the 6 weeks and they accepted! Regretting that now as I could have just got a day off a week! I guess the extra money will come in handy. 

In terms of labour tips, I definitely second having a flannel to help cool you down during labour. I had an epidural and would have it again as it made it much more enjoyable. However it did end in an emergency c section. I just wore big pants and the large sanitary pads and was fine. Make sure you take clothes which are loose just in case you do end up with a c section as you won't want anything rubbing on the scar. I just wore a long t shirt during labour. They kept checking my dilation so it didn't seem worth putting pants back on!!! In terms of snacks, I think I just had fruit and haribo! I did have some toast later on too as I was being sick and just felt empty.


----------



## GraceER

Wow great tips!! We're planning for a home waterbirth but I understand things don't always go to plan. We've done a home hypnobirthing course and so many people say that makes a huge difference even if birth doesn't go to plan and they need interventions, it's just supposed to help you feel calm and in control whatever happens. I might be naive but I think I'll be able to handle contractions, I've been in plenty of pain over the years. What I'm nervous about is that I have a patch of scar tissue on the outside of my rectum from endometriosis which, sorry if this is TMI, causes me sudden excruciating pain every time a poo goes past it. Its the only pain that didn't resolve with pregnancy. It's not when I actually go but a minute or so before, I have to deep breathe and relax through it but it's pretty severe and has nearly reduced me to tears more than once. Thankfully with a poo it's all over pretty fast. It's only just occurred to me that a baby going past there could be horrendously painful and tip me over the edge to not coping during birth, but maybe I would feel that pain as baby engages and so know before birth if this is likely to be an issue? Basically I'm mentally prepared for a healthy Labour but not one where Endo causes me additional, abnormal pain. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## counting

I'm not sure about the endo. I do know during labour once baby is coming down and out, the contractions( and pressure and urge to push!) really mask other pain. For instance I've torn but I have never felt the tears. I've also never felt the stitches after. So maybe for you the sensation of labour will override that particular pain.

I would also advise, the sensation of labour is unlikely to be something you can completely prepare yourself for. I found for myself I had to kind of live the moment as it was happening and release my expectations.


----------



## MUMOF5

Hi everyone, hope everyone is well. 

Grace - with regards to labour, I'd say the best thing to do is to go in with an open mind, so many things can change during labour that may need you to deviate from any birth plan etc, and ultimately sets mums up for disappointment that their birth didn't go as they'd planned or intended (That's both from personal and professional experience). Just ask as many questions as you feel you need to, to enable you to make informed choices/decisions. Xx

No more health scares for me, saw my midwife yesterday, baby is measuring 3-4 weeks ahead and is 2-3/5 engaged, she doesn't think I'll go on for very long, have a growth scan booked for wednesday week. I have a feeling my little lady will be here within the next couple of weeks (hopefully toward the end of that timeframe). Still taking the iron tablets and they're still gross, but hopefully they're brining my ferritin levels up (being checked on Friday). Xx


----------



## tommyg

Sorry I've not been about much recently.

Mum of 5 good to hear things are going well.

Counting it's true the sensations of labour are different, esp in the early parts aren't something that is painful (unless I was trying to lie down)

Expat how is your baby girl, did you get into McDonald House?

Grace, truthfully I never bought new knickers or paper ones. I planned to wreck my existing knickers and buy new ones when I was done. Reality I never wrecked any that I can remember. 
I never noticed the pain of a tear either, spotted the blood in the pool first.

Laura I wonder if you just don't remember being tired before of if you are just trying to do more. 

AFM, got a cold that's bugging me, coughing makes heartburn worse. I'm sure life would be better if I could ditch the bugs. My bump is pulling on a scar that goes down my belly. Just feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## Genevevex

Quick check in. Hope you are all still doing well and keeping those babies cooking. 

I haven't been saying much, as all I ever want to do right now is complain. Still having a very hard time managing this "eat every two hours, lots of protein" thing. My next appointment isn't until Nov. 2nd, and I think I am going to ask him to put me on maternity leave already. It's WAY earlier than I had intended, but I am just having such a hard time with it I don't know how I can keep going.

But we're almost there! Can't wait to see all the little bundles. :)


----------



## TinyLynne

That is a good plan Genevevex. It takes a lot to track a diet where you have to eat every couple of hours and be conscious of what it is and how much. It is a job in itself.


----------



## rose.

I am so tempted to start mat leave early too. But luckily my job is not very physical so actually being there is probably easier physically than being at home with DS!! I just handed in my notice that I'll be leaving on 7th Dec. It's come around so quickly and I am really excited that it's only just over a month to go :D


----------



## jessicasmum

I've not been posting much just stalking threads really :blush:

I'm 32 weeks today so baby will be here in 9 weeks or under (only allowed to go to 41 weeks max), scary how fast time has gone this pregnancy and I'm still not prepared.

We got our first car last Thursday :happydance: really pleased about that as now hubby can take me to the hospital when have baby rather than getting lifts. We got a great deal on the car and MIL has helped out big time with paying the deposit and first year insurance.

Had my flu vaccine today and I didn't even feel it, a lot better than the whooping cough vaccine which my arm hurt for days.

I hope all of you ladies and babies are doing well, or as well as can be :)


----------



## TinyLynne

Congrats on the car! 

DH got a new-to-us car Monday, something with four wheel drive that we can all fit in because baby is coming in December and you never know in Michigan. 

Got my flu shot this morning, I didn't even feel it, but now all of a sudden 3 hours later the area is very sore, which I don't remember from past flu shots. Getting Tdap soon at the grocery store as well as they didn't bring those into work. 

Having the worst time trying to get DH to get his shot. I think maybe he is scared of the needle? I mean, I used to be terrified of needles too, but got over that, especially when pregnant, you definitely get used to the needles! I'm not sure what to do about it. He won't talk to me about it. He straight up ignores me or stares at me and says NOTHING when I bring up the flu shot. It's really frustrating after all I have been through with needles on our journey, and now through pregnancy, and with GD and having to deal with needles 4x/day! 

Also he hasn't told his family yet that they need the Tdap and flu shot if want to be around him before he is old enough to get vaccines. I am seriously almost in tears over his lack of cooperation.


----------



## rose.

What is Tdap?
Sorry your DH isn't being cooperative Tiny. Could it be that he's read something worrying about the flu jab and is therefore worried about the jab itself? Or is he just not bothered? I think I'd struggle to get DH to go and get an injection to be honest, he isn't very organised and would probably just keep forgetting. 

Jessicasmum congrats on the car! I am sure you will love the freedom of having your own transport :)


----------



## tommyg

Jessica happy driving

Tinylynn they only really bother about the mum having flu & whopping cough here. 
I might have given myself more injections than I care to count but that doesn't mean I like seeing bits of metal going into me. Its horrid I'd rather random stuff on clinic room walls than look at it.


----------



## TinyLynne

TDap has the whooping cough in it here, that is how we get our whooping cough vaccine. I don't enjoy it either, but he won't even talk to me or tell me why he won't do it! I don't like having needles poke me, but I have to do it 4 times a day, plus my shots and other lab blood draws. He is just mentally exhausting me with this game. And I feel so defeated.


----------



## Loopy Laura

My flu jab wasn't a problem at all this time but the whooping cough vaccine hurt my arm for a couple of weeks! My dh had the flu jab but only because his work do them for free. 

Jessicasmum - that's great news about the car! 

In terms of Mat leave, rose, we are finishing at s similar time as my last day is the 8th December! I agree that it's physically easier to be working than looking after DD full time! 

Tommyg - I think you could be right that I'm just doing more this pregnancy. With work and looking after DD, it's hard to get good rest and I'm not sleeping great either. Having said that I do feel a bit better now I'm taking floradix as an iron supplement so I think that's made a difference. 

I still can't get motivated to buy things for the baby or pack my hospital bag. We are going on holiday on 5th November for a week so maybe I'll come home from that with a bit more motivation!


----------



## tommyg

I finish that week too. I only work part time so didn't think it would be an issue but having the cold has really taken it's toll on me. 

Hospital bag..... I'll do it at some point..... Purchased mat pads yesterday only because they were beside the stretch mark cream in Boots and on 3 for 2. I have an old scar that is bugging me hence looking for the cream.
Baby has 2 baby grows, 1 pram suit, hat & mitts. A massive bag of hand me downs. Really I need to get into it at some point incase I've binned stuff. And get it all washed and sorted.


----------



## jessicasmum

I'm the same can't look at the needle going in my arm, it's weird because I'm not squimish with other things like I'll watch a lot of documentaries with surgery in it and stuff like that doesnt bother me but just a weird thing about seeing something stabbed into you. I think hubby is quite a bit squimish though, hates anything medical on TV and tries his upmost to avoid the doctors unless he really has to.

I've not even thought about hospital bag, I've only got a couple of small packs of vest for baby and that's what MIL bought, I really need to make a start getting things very soon, others things just seem to be always taking over though that we buy.


----------



## tommyg

Yip other things seem to be taking priority here too but I think that is somewhere near normal when its not your first.


----------



## rose.

Ah I see! I never even thought about DH needing the whooping cough or flu jabs to be honest - I assumed that if I'm immune to whooping cough then baby will be and so wherever it comes from, we should be protected. They don't recommend partners have the jabs here, just the pregnant women. I haven't had the flu jab myself as I've never been sure of it, and having balanced the negatives and positives I feel like I'd rather not have it. 

TommyG I agree. I feel so disorganised. It is starting to stress me out a bit although I know babies don't actually need much in their first few months anyway so there is no need to have everything ready. I think I have the main bits sorted. Just need to sort out a wardrobe in the spare room with baby's clothes in and then I think I'll feel as ready as I can be!! My main considerations for the next 6-8 weeks are doing lots of
Special things with DS in preparation for Christmas while I am able to, and getting christmas presents ready. I just want to make sure there are as little chores as possible to do once she's here, so we can just enjoy family time for a bit. I've ordered my Christmas food for collection (my mum will collect and eat it if I am unable to!!) and also want to get a cleaner in to do a deep clean of the house before she's here, just so I don't have to notice dust and cobwebs for a month or two :haha: and also I want to have my hair cut just before my due date as that will be my last bit of me time for a very long time.

We are very busy up until Xmas as we are trying to fit in all friends etc for meals etc before baby comes. Then we can concentrate on family once she's arrived


----------



## tommyg

Rose I can fully understand not being sure of the flu jab. Last time round I wasn't sure of it either and delayed until it was too late. I can tell you I have had flu once in my life. It put my and my baby's life on the line at 35 weeks. I've had plenty heavy colds and chest infections but the flu is completely different. 

When the hospital eventually got their hands on me, they were considering an emcs "to take the pressure off your lungs" thankfully it didn't come to that but I have often wondered how strong was I to come through the operation? 
After working with me for 3 hours in A&E, bloods from both veins & arteries, chest X-ray (lead apron over the bump), hooked up to heart monitor, they eventually told my parents ".....but we think we've got her in time". I ended up being in hospital for a week on oxygen and being pumped full of antibiotics. 
My mum remains so traumatised that when I announced this pregnancy in July, she asked about the flu jag within 5 mins. 

I'm decked with a cold at the moment but will get whooping cough as soon as I am clear of the cold.

I've started a cleaner for a couple of hours per week, hopefully that should mean the place is clean for Christmas. And if she does the main bits I can sort out cupboards. I'm thinking keeping her on until Easter time it is so stressful trying to keep on top of a house when you have a tiny baby.


----------



## Bubbles1088

If I've already had the actual flu this year, do I still need a flu shot? I should still have that immunity, right? I got really sick with the flu in Feb. I asked a nurse about it and she said she doesn't think I'd need one, but I have yet to ask the Dr. They were offering it to me a month ago, but I was sick with a cold and they said they'd wait til I was healthy to do it.


----------



## counting

I can't gt the whooping cough vaccine so I'm trying to encourage all the family who are going to be in contact with Fox to have it. 
Dr recommended I get the flu shot... but didn't offer it in office so I'm not even sure where to get it done. I'm pretty anxious about him catching anything especially being as it's such a bad season for illness. My second actually almost died from sepsis at 3.5w. It was the longest 11 days of my life when he was in hospital. We got lucky and I've a healthy, gorgeous little toddler now. Not everyone is that lucky. They attribute his excellent recovery with how fast we recognized something was wrong and got him treatment.


----------



## tommyg

Bubbles re flu jab, I wouldn't take the chance. Yes you will be immune to the one strain you had earlier in the year but not necessarily the ones they expect this winter.
I had a consultants appointment today. Given she'd had a read at my notes and I currently have a cold / chest infection / pulled muscle coughing trying to get out of bed the subject of flu came up. 
Apparently every year the causes for maternal deaths (pregnant to one year post birth) are published unvaccinated against flu is one of the top killers.
I also asked the answer to a question that has bugged me for a long time - "If they had given me a EMCS would it have been for my or my babies benefit, as I have often wondered if I was strong enough to have come through the op?"
I cried with the answer "Your benefit, we always put the mum first" I'm crying again they would have put me before my amazing, crazy, full of fun wee boy. 
Please don't take the risk.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Tommyg thank you for that, at my appointment Monday I will request a flu shot. I did think about it being a new strain but wasn't sure if that made a lot of difference. Hopefully they have taken care of rescheduling my c-section too, I'm getting antsy about them not getting back to me, ugh...


----------



## TinyLynne

There is evidence to suggest that the immune effects may pass from mom to baby, but it is uncertain and probably depends on a lot of things, so they suggest family and people in close contact with baby to have whooping cough (Tdap) and flu shots here in the US at least. Especially in the colder states like I'm in. I'm waiting in line for my Tdap right now. It's definitely the least fun of the 2! Lol


----------



## GraceER

Tommyg when it comes to obstetrics the mother ALWAYS comes first. They will try to take care of you both of course, but when the shit hits the fan unlimately baby can only survive inside the womb if mum does, and pregnancy puts a huge amount of strain on a mother. If it's ever even possibly a matter of life or death an emergency c-section is the fastest way to save mum and therefore probably baby too.


----------



## tommyg

Thank you Grace, it really is so deeply emotional and mind blowing that I can't explain how that feels to know that they would have put me first. 
For so long I have felt they would have done it with the view that DS might have stood a better chance at 35 weeks without me. Just after I got out of hospital i started following reports of a lady who's baby was delivered, baby made it, poor mum didn't.


----------



## MrsRose168

TinyLynne said:


> There is evidence to suggest that the immune effects may pass from mom to baby, but it is uncertain and probably depends on a lot of things, so they suggest family and people in close contact with baby to have whooping cough (Tdap) and flu shots here in the US at least. Especially in the colder states like I'm in. I'm waiting in line for my Tdap right now. It's definitely the least fun of the 2! Lol

Yep, my OB recommended the same so I asked all close family members to get the TDAP. If anyone doesn't get it, they won't be holding the baby and thankfully DH is on-board with that plan too. I hope you can convince yours to get the shot. I've heard there are just heartbreaking videos online of infants with whooping cough, so maybe show him one of those as a last resort. I'm an emotional mess right now so I haven't watched one myself, but apparently they can be quite convincing. The other thing that really scared me was that someone could have whooping cough and not have any symptoms.


----------



## TinyLynne

DH has his TDaP. And said he would get his flu shot too, apparently I had to ask and not demand. This caused a bit of an argument because I DO demand it! I have to protect him, because he can protect himself. So now just waiting for him to tell his family the same. We had quite the talk yesterday and I think he can see my view now. I'm not trying to be difficult by telling people they can't be around him, I don't like having to do that, but it is better than the alternative.


----------



## MrsRose168

Hi ladies, hope everyone is hanging in there--we're almost to the finish line! I have gestational hypertension so my doctor has put me on modified bed rest. This was my first week out of work and I have to say it was such a big weight off my shoulders. Between the SPD pain and insomnia, I was almost in tears getting ready for work every morning. It's so frustrating to not be able to sleep. I've been waking up every night in the middle of the night for a few hours so it's a lot less stressful not having to get up and go to work like a zombie.

The OB said that if my BP remains the same, they'll induce me at 38 weeks. If it gets worse, they could take her any time--though the goal is to get to at least 37 weeks. The plan as of now is to give me Cervadil on Nov 16th and if that doesn't get things moving, we'll do a C Section on Nov 21st. If I'm not dilating on my own with the Cervadil, she doesn't want to try to induce with pitocin because if your body isn't ready that could just end up laboring forever with no progress and result in an emergency CS. 

I have my 36 week appointment where they'll check her size next Friday. At the last check a couple months ago she was a couple weeks ahead so I'm curious to see if she's leveled out or not. 

Only a few more weeks left! So excited to meet my sweet baby girl!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Glad to hear everyone's hanging in there the best they can, this part of pregnancy is NOT easy at all. MrsRose, I hope they can get you to 38 weeks!

AFM, 5 weeks from tomorrow is my c-section (give or take a day or two, still not sure when it is, ugh!!! Will be asking tomorrow at my appt). 5 weeks. Only 5 more weeks of only having one little girl. That is like...no time at all! It's so hard to believe...o_o

Last week I had to have an NST for decreased movement. I can't remember if I updated on here about it or not, I know I did on the Facebook group. She passed it but it took her a good long time. Ever since then, her movement has been regular again so no more scares. I'm hoping to keep the stress to a minimum since that's what seems to be triggering things to happen like decreased movements and contractions. :( Luckily the biggest source of my stress was my husband passing his CDL test and he finally did last Wednesday and is on the road making money. Thank goodness!

Hang in there everyone, it's not easy especially at this stage, but we are ALMOST THERE!!! So close to holding our newborn LOs. <3


----------



## counting

Facebook ladies know, but had a spike jn blood pressure last night. Diagnosed with pregnancy induced hypertension. For the third time. Not impressed. Put on modified bed rest which is next to impossible with two toddler boys and I'm just exhausted at the prospect of keeping this up for the next month or more. 

Mrs. Rose, I think it's very odd your Dr would give you a csection if cervadil doesn't put you in labour. Cervadil generally just ripens the cervix. Meaning it makes it favorable for induction. A large majority of women will not go into labour with cervadil alone. It usually dilated and effaced you enough that with ARM and/or a drip you will go into labour. I had it with my first. Took 5 days I believe to ripen my cervix for induction( dilated to a 3 but did not start labour). I was then induced with arm and drip and had him after about 12 hours.


----------



## MrsRose168

counting said:


> Facebook ladies know, but had a spike jn blood pressure last night. Diagnosed with pregnancy induced hypertension. For the third time. Not impressed. Put on modified bed rest which is next to impossible with two toddler boys and I'm just exhausted at the prospect of keeping this up for the next month or more.
> 
> Mrs. Rose, I think it's very odd your Dr would give you a csection if cervadil doesn't put you in labour. Cervadil generally just ripens the cervix. Meaning it makes it favorable for induction. A large majority of women will not go into labour with cervadil alone. It usually dilated and effaced you enough that with ARM and/or a drip you will go into labour. I had it with my first. Took 5 days I believe to ripen my cervix for induction( dilated to a 3 but did not start labour). I was then induced with arm and drip and had him after about 12 hours.

I don't really know much about the process but plan to talk to her more about it on Friday. I looked in the portal at my upcoming appointments and saw Cervadil on the 16th and induction on the 21st. We hadn't discussed Cervadil at all at my last appt. She had just said if I'm not dilating on my own we'll need to do a CS. I'm assuming the induction means CS if my body isn't dilating on it's own. I guess I'll just have to wait till Friday to see.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Got my TDAP and flu shots yesterday. Got kinda sick from them last night and some this morning but feeling better now, just exhausted.

Finally have an official c-section date too. December 5th at 11am! I'll be exactly 39 weeks then. Only 4 weeks and 6 days left! :happydance:


----------



## MUMOF5

Glad you're feeling better after your vaccinations bubbles, I felt a bit rough after mine, particularly the whooping cough one. How exciting to know when your little one will be arriving, bet you're really excited. 

I had bit of a scare last Friday, went to routine midwife appt and when she listened in there were audible dips in baby heart rate, so had to be referred into mau to be monitored. All turned out ok, maybe baby was just playing with her cord, just told to observe and monitor movements, which I've been doing anyway. Lost some of my mucous plug on sat/sun, had a few strong braxton hicks but she seems to be staying put for time being &#128077;&#127995;. Have my last growth scan today, will update later, but have a feeling she's already pretty big, I'm the biggest I've ever been and felt the heaviest, literally cannot walk any distance at all without needing to sit down. Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Loopy Laura

Bubbles - that's very exciting to have a date! Not long now! 

Mumof5 - that must have been scary. Glad all is ok and hope everything goes well at the growth scan! 

AFM all going well with the pregnancy but I'm feeling quite stressed at the moment with our loft extension building works. They're knocking through today so there will be builders and dust to contend with every day for the next month. My dh and I are snapping at each other a lot and my dh just found out his enlarged aorta (heart) has grown so he may need heart surgery. He has an MRI in a couple of weeks to check. My 2 year old is being particularly difficult and I've stupidly increased my hours to full time at work to add to the stress! We are going on holiday on Saturday and I'm hoping once there we will be able to relax a bit.


----------



## counting

Frustrated with my situation. Have to be resting all the time which is impossible with two toddlers, or else my blood pressure spikes. On Dr's orders to lay down without moving at least one hour in the morning and one in the evening. Family, etc offered to help when dh is working or at school. But so far it's been so unreliable, and just foutdoor out this morning my sister who was supposed to come over to help is too sick so I have no help at all until dh gets home at 4pm ( he left before we woke up).


----------



## Loopy Laura

Oh no counting - can't your dh come home again? It's impossible for you to rest in that situation. I really feel for you.


----------



## MUMOF5

Counting that sounds really rubbish, hope u manage to get some rest and the bp stays under control. 

Had last scan today, all appears well, baby's current estimated weight is 7lb 9oz and is on the 95th centile &#128563;. Really hoping she comes sooner rather than later!! xx


----------



## counting

My mom and dad ended up showing up and gave me a break and also helped clean the house. It was super helpful!


----------



## TinyLynne

Oh Mumof5, I'm really hoping she comes early for you too!


----------



## Genevevex

Posted on Facebook, but wanted to post here, too, for those who are not on FB. 

Had my checkup yesterday. Doctor says that baby girl is already going behind my pubic bone, and that my cervix is softening, but still closed. I asked about my continued working and he immediately agreed to sign me out at the end of this week! Woo!

It probably helps that walking into the room I was limping from Lillian's position. And yelping in pain when he was moving my legs for the exam. I'm just glad I don't have to worry about working after the next two days. What a relief! Maybe I can actually get some rest now like they keep telling me to.

So glad to hear that everyone's babies are healthy so far. We're almost there!


----------



## TinyLynne

So glad your Dr took you off work Genevevex, I'm wondering when my Dr will do the same, I guess we will talk about it tomorrow!


----------



## chrissytina

Tinylynn and Genevevex you are so lucky you get to take off work. And you are in the US? I have to work until I'm in the delivery room basically :cry:


----------



## TinyLynne

Well, I don't know if I will get time off of work. Not without a reason. But I'm terrified of going into labor at work, so maybe my doctor will work with me? I am in the US


----------



## MrsRose168

The doctor has diagnosed me with mild pre eclampsia and with my borderline BP levels they're admitting me to the hospital so they can keep a close watch on the baby and me. As long as my BP stays down they're planning to start Cervidil on the 13th and if my cervix is favorable, they'll follow it up with pitocin. If it's not, we'll repeat the Cervidil. 

Baby girl is measuring ahead at 7lbs 9 oz so at least she's at a healthy weight already. Packing up my stuff now and then heading back to the hospital.


----------



## TinyLynne

Good luck MrsRose! I hope all goes well!!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Good luck, MrsRose!

I have been having so many BH contractions. Nothing consistent, but they are getting painful and happen all the time; they happen when I get up, sit down, roll over in the middle of the night, have to pee, when I pee, etc. I remember having a lot with DD too. Just ready for them to be over with really. I'm tired. I'm exhausted. And I don't wanna be pregnant anymore! :growlmad: Only 4 weeks and 3 days left, assuming I make it to 39 weeks...


----------



## counting

I hope everything stays good for you and baby Mrs rose! Bed rest in hospital can be so tough. Make sure you have a computer, phone, charger. Books, magazines, treats, adult colouring books...Lots to keep your mind busy!

I'm on bed rest and it sucks. But my blood.pressure is staying good as long as I do nothing. It's rough. my dr said she will let me go.hntil the 20th of December ( I'm due the 8th of December!!!) If my pressure stays good. I can't even. I'm not sure I can handle 7 weeks more on bed rest, with two little boys who need me
.. and get ready for Christmas and everything else at the same time. So disheartening. I know I want what's best for baby.... but oh frig did hearing her stance on this whole thing just totally demoralize me.

Not to mention I just found out my dad ( Who with my mom is supposed to be watching my kids when I go into labour) just got a surgery date for major spinal surgery after a 2 year wait... and it's my freaking due date. So if I make it to my due date or go overdue I'm not going to have anyone to watch my kids. Gahhhhh. Stress.


----------



## rose.

MrsRose good luck!! Hope you can find plenty to keep you busy in hospital until baby arrives. It's good that they're keeping a close eye on you.

Counting sorry to hear how stressful things are at the moment :( I hope you dont have to wait as long as that!

Bubbles I'm starting to get quite fed up too. But at the same time it doesn't feel real that baby is coming so soon. We have plans pretty much every weekend up until my due date now so I'm sure the time is going to go so quickly. DH is also extremely busy with work, as he's self employed I do his invoicing, organisation etc on top of my other job so there is literally so much to do. I am going to try to get DH to put up the wardrobe today so I can at least get the clothes sorted and bags packed. I have the Moses basket from DS so that should be us sorted!!


----------



## Sapphire86

Genevevex, I'm glad to hear that you are off work now. I hope you are doing better with some rest. 

Rose, it's nice you have plans! I get so bored at home if I don't have something planned each week even though I work full time. :)

Counting, hopefully your doctor changes her tune when you get closer to your due date. 

Mrs Rose, it's almost baby time! Here's hoping your blood pressure doesn't creep up any more and you have a successful induction.

Bubbles sorry the bh contractions are slowing you down. They can be quite painful. 

I've been following along with everyone but been exhausted from work so haven't had the energy to post. I've been measuring full term about six weeks and now feel like the size of a house! I was having trouble leaning forward to reach stuff on my desk but now can't even sit up straight :o I totally am driving around low rider style in my suv to accommodate the belly :D

My doctor pulled me out of work starting yesterday. I've been having painful but usually irregular Braxton hicks the whole third trimester, but they started escalating while at work this week and last week. 

Monday, I should have gone in because they were like 10 an hour for 5 hours and crampy but I figured they'd slow if I could relax that afternoon (which they did). Needless to say Dr wasn't happy so now I'm off work two weeks earlier than planned. I wanted to work until 36 weeks (Thanksgiving break at school) but I guess it was time because all I feel is relief about being on maternity leave. 

I'm hoping to keep them growing another two or three weeks but we'll see! They'll be here within 4 weeks at the latest. I literally have no more room for them as I am 5'2" and 105 lbs prepregnancy. I had no idea that they could rise out and around to kick above my ribs!


----------



## jessicasmum

Good luck Mrs rose!


----------



## Jessicahide

So excited, it's getting ridiculously close now ahhhh! My boys are getting really excited, my William keeps doing a countdown everyday.. lol 


I still feel like i have so much to do, the last of her clothes are arriving Tuesday, i have to pack her hospital bag with her clothes and hats. I have cleared out her draws. But i still have to do a deep clean of the house... :dohh: Just so everything is perfect for her. 

Is everyone else already completely ready? I suppose you all are!


----------



## jessicasmum

No I'm totally unready still, I have only just started buying things for baby this week, I've bought a new moses basket and stand that arrived yesterday and a musical baby rocker. I'm picking up steriliser and bottles on Thursday and hoping to get some clothes maybe tomorrow.
So much still to do with house, we need to do a massive clear out of mainly old clothes of both my daughters, can't believe how much stuff we have kept, we are proper hoarders.


----------



## counting

Finally bought the car seat the other day. Need to install it. Still have to get the hospital bags done and my birth plan printed...eek!


----------



## Sapphire86

Got the car seats and mirrors installed this weekend and bags packed and in the car just in case. Still need to move the dog into the breakfast room and out of our bedroom to make space for the mini cribs. I ordered a baby gate /playpen last night to fence the dog off (she steals dd dinner if left to roam the house in the afternoons!)


----------



## Jessicahide

Good to know i am not the only one with things still hanging over their head lol.


----------



## rose.

I am definitely not completely ready jessicahide! to be honest I am not going to be as I can't get the nursery ready until she's a good few months old. Clothes are now in size order in the wardrobe, I need to get the car seat base in the car nearer the time, baby's bag is more or less packed but I need to do mine. As she's due so close to Xmas I think I mainly need to get the shopping finished and presents wrapped then I'll feel like I'm ready. I am going for minimalistic this time, which is completely different from last time as I am sure I had everything ready by now with DS.

I don't finish work until 7th Dec either and have a few things I want to do once I have finished ie get a hair cut, have a cleaner in (for the first time ever!! But I just want the house to be perfect and with a dog I just can't get rid of all the dust and hair myself) and then I think I'll be in the baby zone :)


----------



## MrsRose168

Sapphire86 said:


> Genevevex, I'm glad to hear that you are off work now. I hope you are doing better with some rest.
> 
> Rose, it's nice you have plans! I get so bored at home if I don't have something planned each week even though I work full time. :)
> 
> Counting, hopefully your doctor changes her tune when you get closer to your due date.
> 
> Mrs Rose, it's almost baby time! Here's hoping your blood pressure doesn't creep up any more and you have a successful induction.
> 
> Bubbles sorry the bh contractions are slowing you down. They can be quite painful.
> 
> I've been following along with everyone but been exhausted from work so haven't had the energy to post. I've been measuring full term about six weeks and now feel like the size of a house! I was having trouble leaning forward to reach stuff on my desk but now can't even sit up straight :o I totally am driving around low rider style in my suv to accommodate the belly :D
> 
> My doctor pulled me out of work starting yesterday. I've been having painful but usually irregular Braxton hicks the whole third trimester, but they started escalating while at work this week and last week.
> 
> Monday, I should have gone in because they were like 10 an hour for 5 hours and crampy but I figured they'd slow if I could relax that afternoon (which they did). Needless to say Dr wasn't happy so now I'm off work two weeks earlier than planned. I wanted to work until 36 weeks (Thanksgiving break at school) but I guess it was time because all I feel is relief about being on maternity leave.
> 
> I'm hoping to keep them growing another two or three weeks but we'll see! They'll be here within 4 weeks at the latest. I literally have no more room for them as I am 5'2" and 105 lbs prepregnancy. I had no idea that they could rise out and around to kick above my ribs!

So glad you're on leave now! That was such a huge weight off my shoulders for me. Hope you can keep those babies cooking for a few more weeks.


----------



## Jezika

Eek, I can't believe we are all so close! As one of the few FTMs in this group, I am struggling to even imagine what it's like to suddenly have a child... I can't get my head around it, but to the extent that I can, it's pretty mind-blowing.


----------



## rose.

Jezika I can't even get my head around it, and this is my second :haha: I don't think it will feel real until she's actually out and I'm looking after her. I think with Christmas so close to our due dates it just makes it seem even more weird to think that we are all so close, as there is so much going on for everyone at this time of year.


----------



## Bubbles1088

It's hard for me to imagine having another one, Jez! Like rose said, it won't be "real" until she's here! I also still need to wrap gifts. Maybe I can do that this week or weekend, depending on when I get a little break!


----------



## chrissytina

Hi moms, this is my first child so I don't know if it's normal. I'm 36 weeks now and when I sleep on my side I wake up with like a sore/cramping stomach. It's my whole stomach not just one area. If I switch sides usually it will subside but then in an hour it will wake me up again and I'll switch again. This goes on all night. Then when I wake up in the morning and sit up, the pain eventually goes away. 

I figured this is just like the pressure of the baby on my stomach muscles or something - but does anyone else have this?


----------



## TinyLynne

I'm so with you Jezika.


----------



## MrsRose168

Totally know what you mean, Jeziika! It still seems surreal that I'll have a baby in just a short amount of time.

Quick update from me: My BP has been really good since I was admitted on Friday, so if it stays that way, they'll hold off on inducing me til 38 weeks rather than 37. I'll be in the hospital til she comes, which is fine with me. Happy to be monitored closely in case my BP spikes.


----------



## Sapphire86

Chrissytina, I have a big twin belly but have been dealing with that for months. I use a firm and somewhat flat throw pillow as a wedge for belly support and it makes a huge difference! 

MrsRose that's great news! I hope things continue to progress smoothly for you. 

I still have a few things here and there to do but am sooo ready to meet these babies (when they're ready). We'll be going from one kid to three kids all at once so I have no idea how that will work, but I'm excited to find out!


----------



## Bubbles1088

I just had my 35 weeks appointment. Found out I'm GBS + (they found out through my urine awhile ago which I didn't know). They weren't gonna check my cervix, but I had a rough day with my heart rate and anxiety yesterday so I insisted, and I'm glad I did! I'm 2 1/2cm dilated and 50%-60% effaced already. The doctor says she thinks this baby is coming before my c-section date. She also said she can feel her head pressing on my cervix, so she isn't stuck at an angle like DD was, and I now have the option of a vaginal birth if conditions are favorable when I go into labor, assuming I don't make it to my section date. I still am not sure if I want to risk that or not, it's something I need to think on, but OMG you guys I am so excited! I wasn't this dilated with DD until I went into labor with her. I know it's still a couple weeks pre-term so I'd be fine with her holding out, but to know things are happening is a huge relief on my end; this pregnancy has been so much harder than my last one was.

Great news about your BP, MrsRose! Let's hope it stays at a good level!


----------



## Jezika

Mrs. Rose - glad to hear about the BP! I wouldn't mind being in hospital either if I had to wait. I know that sounds like a weird thing to say (and is much easier to say when you don't have other kids to look after), but I've never really been put off my hospitals, luckily.

Chrissytina - Hmm... I've had a LOT of discomfort in my belly when sleeping, but mostly only when rolling over from one side to another. I don't think I've had cramping at all. Maybe you could mention it to your midwife/OB to just see what they think?

Bubbles - Glad to hear it looks like you have the option of a vaginal birth! Your C section date was going to be Dec 5, was it? I think I remember because that's technically my due date, but there's absolutely nothing discernible going on here so I feel like she'll be "late".

Sapphire - I DEFINITELY cannot imagine having twins (though I'd love to), but that would be pretty surreal to go from one to three. And three girls! I'd love to have three little ladies <3


----------



## Bubbles1088

Jezika yes the 5th is my scheduled section date! If she holds on until then, and she very well may, that would be fine, but either way I'll be glad when she's in my arms and out of my belly! Also I might add that with my first, I didn't start progressing until I think 38 weeks? At my 39 week appointment I was I think 2 cm dilated and somewhat effaced though I can't remember exactly how much, 70% I think. That night I went into labor (I was 38 + 6) and had her at exactly 39 weeks. I thought for sure she'd be late too, but she was a week before her due date. I had even scheduled an induction for 2 days after my due date at my appointment that day, just in case she didn't come soon. Go figure! Anyway, just remember that things don't always progress quickly in the first pregnancy so keep that in mind! You never know until you're in labor! ;)


----------



## GraceER

I am most definitely not totally ready for this baby yet but getting there!! Most of the big things are ready now, we spent some time assembling furniture today so the nursery is finally coming together but I still haven't packed my just-in-case hospital bag yet and after my baby shower there are still a few little bits of clothing we'll need to begin with. 

My energy has picked up again a little so I don't feel so exhausted in the daytime but I am wanting to heard to bed by about 10:30 at night, between leg cramps and toilet visits I never sleep through so being in bed longer helps. 

Genevevex I am SO glad you're stopping work now, it's definitely for the best considering how much you've been struggling, I hope you feel better for it. I'm nearly done myself, last day on the ward on Friday then just a training day next Tuesday and a couple of meetings Wednesday and I'm done! It's going to be so strange not working, when I'm feeling well I love my job. 

MrsRose sorry you're on bed rest but glad your BP has settled, it was obviously the right thing to do. 

Bubbles how exciting about your cervix! How are you feeling about the idea of a vaginal birth! It's so encouraging they think it's an option now but it's a personal decision that you have to be comfortable with so I hope you won't feel pressured either way if things do start happening. 

Chrissytina have you tried putting a pillow under your bump? I have cramps sometimes now if my belly is sort of hanging to the side without support, I think it's just the way it stretches. Nothing to worry about but not very pleasant!

I can't believe our babies could be here so soon! It really doesn't feel real still, I think it's going to be a shock to finally have her out here with us. We're nervous and excited all at once!


----------



## chrissytina

thanks everyone who answered! Yes I do have a pregnancy wedge pillow made by Boppy. It does help a little but not really. Last night was so bad I actually used a belly band wrap to give some more support and that did make a slight difference. My belly is rather large even for how many weeks I am so it might just be that. I have a obgyn appt Wednesday so I'll ask the doc then.


----------



## Jezika

Chrissy, I just realized we are exactly at the same point in our pregnancy! Are you due December 4th? My belly band wrap thing was also a saviour during sleep but I had to stop using it because it doesn't fit around my bump anymore :(


----------



## MrsRose168

Bubbles1088 said:


> I just had my 35 weeks appointment. Found out I'm GBS + (they found out through my urine awhile ago which I didn't know). They weren't gonna check my cervix, but I had a rough day with my heart rate and anxiety yesterday so I insisted, and I'm glad I did! I'm 2 1/2cm dilated and 50%-60% effaced already. The doctor says she thinks this baby is coming before my c-section date. She also said she can feel her head pressing on my cervix, so she isn't stuck at an angle like DD was, and I now have the option of a vaginal birth if conditions are favorable when I go into labor, assuming I don't make it to my section date. I still am not sure if I want to risk that or not, it's something I need to think on, but OMG you guys I am so excited! I wasn't this dilated with DD until I went into labor with her. I know it's still a couple weeks pre-term so I'd be fine with her holding out, but to know things are happening is a huge relief on my end; this pregnancy has been so much harder than my last one was.
> 
> Great news about your BP, MrsRose! Let's hope it stays at a good level!

Yay, how exciting! Very cool that you have the option to go either way!


----------



## tommyg

Doing a catch up!

How is everyone doing? Less than a month to go for some of you. 

Good to know I am not alone in being disorganized. Somehow this baby seems very surreal to me. I don't know if it is the length of time we were trying or if its 2nd baby syndrome it just doesn't feel real. I'm sure it will be real when it is here. That said I have moments I look at DS and think - is he really mine - I then think back to the moment I held him for the first time still in the pool!! 

Things I need for baby are
Towels 
Mattress 
Change bag. 
I plan to BF but used bottles occasionally for DS do I need new bottle teats? 

However I have sorted Christmas for both baby and DS. Stocking fillers & wrapping to do. 

Sorry I am in need of a rant. I told PiL "they (meaning consultants) don't really want me going over my date" I didn't feel the need to go into details as to why. Nor did either of them ask why. FIL "that's not true they let xxxx go past their date". Arrrr!
Why assume I have got it wrong based on some other woman's pregnancy (which you probably know nothing about)???


----------



## GraceER

Ugh ladies I am so uncomfortable!! Since yesterday I've been having these horrible cramps in my lower back, they come in waves and are making me feel sick. I can't sit still or get comfortable while they happen. It doesn't seem to come with braxton hicks so I don't think it's prelabour but oh god it hurts!! I seem to have been emptying my bowels more often than normal so maybe it's my bowel that hurts? If anyone else has experienced similar I would love your theories as this sucks!!


----------



## tommyg

Grace, sorry I can't really throw much light on your back pain. 
Have you tried timing them if its prelabour I think they will be at regular intervals. Could it be your body trying to push baby into the right position - a pure guess from me.
I do know one lady who never had contractions - just backache!


----------



## GraceER

Well I am probably on high alert because my mum and her sister both had back only labour and didn't realise they were in labour for ages! My mum said she never really had a break from the pain, it just steadily increased until it was time to push!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Grace I'd call and get checked just in case! All my contractions started in my back.


----------



## GraceER

Did they come and go to start with bubbles? Mine will settle then restart after a couple of hours rather than get stronger and more consistent


----------



## tommyg

Grace that is very much how my friend was. Didn't realise she was in labour. They were tying to induce her, all she had was backache. Her waters went she left the staff to change the bed while she went to the loo & change her pjs. Baby's head came out a shout for help they opened the door and helped her onto the bed where baby was delivered.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Mine started out being 15 minutes apart, but got closer together. The fact you feel them in your back though tells me they could be the real deal. I'd go in or call!

AFM, I contracted last night a good bit, 6-8 minutes apart for about an hour, but they calmed. I don't know what I should do, this didn't happen this early with DD so I'm at a loss as to whether I need to call and update my doctor or what since I'm already progressing.


----------



## GraceER

Well they've settled for a good few hours so I'll just keep an eye for now, my mum had backache on and off for weeks before it became constant and turned out to be labour. I haven't had any blood, mucous or fluid otherwise I would be straight on the phone. Thanks though! I'm so glad I finish work on Friday, it's pretty tough to work through this.


----------



## chrissytina

Jezika said:


> Chrissy, I just realized we are exactly at the same point in our pregnancy! Are you due December 4th? My belly band wrap thing was also a saviour during sleep but I had to stop using it because it doesn't fit around my bump anymore :(

Yes due Dec 4! You too? I just went to the doc for my checkup and she said my belly is measuring normal size. Also I'm 1 cm dilated and 20% effaced, so it's possible those cramps were contractions I felt at night. 

That sucks your belly band doesn't fit, this is the one I have and I'm sure it would fit you because it's very adjustable: 
https://www.amazon.com/AZMED-Matern...TF8&qid=1478727451&sr=8-5&keywords=belly+band

It helps for sleeping and for standing or walking long periods.


----------



## rose.

Grace when I have BH they make me feel weird - a little breathless and I get this pressure in my head. They can also affect my back/bowel. Maybe you're are something similar? It's hard to describe the feeling I get with them but I definitely know when one is coming now as I get the feeling first and then my tummy goes all hard.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Rose that is the perfect way to describe BH contractions! Mine have been very strong the past few days, usually they get worse at nighttime for some reason. 

I started nesting again last night and swept the kitchen floor and straightened up a bit of clutter we have on the table in there. Then I just got floored from exhaustion and when I laid down the BH started coming. Oh and her movements are really starting to hurt me! There was twice yesterday I needed a minute or two to sit/stand and not move because it was so bad. She's so low she's hitting nerves and my pelvis down there with all her movements and it's no fun! 

We're in the final stretch, ladies! Can't wait to start seeing baby posts!!! :happydance:


----------



## GraceER

Mystery solved - I have a UTI &#128584;. It's not embarrassing to have a UTI but it is embarrassing I failed to diagnose it myself! One of the midwives at work spotted me rubbing my back and looking uncomfortable and handed me the dipsticks and a tub and sent me to the bathroom. Just waiting to see if any of the doctors here will prescribe the antibiotics or if I need to call the community midwives. I'm relieved to be honest, this can easily be sorted!


----------



## TinyLynne

Oh that is no fun Grace! I hope it clears up soon!


----------



## Sapphire86

I'm glad you got to the bottom of it grace, but bummed you have to deal with an uti. Boo. The utis I've had in the past (not while pregnant) have had the hallmark burning while peeing. I don't know of I'd recognize it with your symptoms either, especially this far in the pregnancy! I hope you start feeling on the mend soon :)


----------



## Sapphire86

Rose, that is a good description. Grace, mine are worse at night too. For me it's because I have to pee all the time, which causes them. 

I toured the hospital this week and the director of Childbirth education was explaining how to determine whether contractions were mild, moderate, or strong. Mine have been strong for months with the twins! Dr says my uterus is overdistended hence the painful contractions so early on. My cervix is behaving, however. I'm 1cm dilated and my cervix is softening (hence the daily cramping) but nothing unusual for twins at 34 weeks. She thinks I may make it to my c-section date at 38+3 on Dec 7 (finally have a date!). 

Since stopping work, the contractions have lessened considerably as long as I stay off my feet periodically. Standing up for 15 to 30 mins really gets them started.


----------



## Loopy Laura

It's exciting to hear so many of you are in the home stretch! I hope that everyone is ok and those waiting in hospital/bedrest aren't too bored. 

I'm totally disorganised. A bit like tommyg, I can't quite imagine having another baby and I'm therefore not getting myself motivated! Our loft extension is still in full swing - they're starting the plastering next week then we will have to paint etc so I'm nowhere near ready yet! I think this is what's making me disorganised as I can't do much until the room is finished. I have picked up a few bits but all my baby clothes are in storage at the moment! I don't finish work till 8th December either. 

I don't think I've had braxton hicks although I do get occasional cramping. I feel frustrated at the moment that I need the toilet so often! I think she's bouncing on my bladder. I've got a scan on Tuesday so I'm looking forward to seeing how big she is. I'm hoping she's small like her sister but my bump is huge so I really have no idea!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Grace - glad you got to the bottom of the problem! Hope it clears up soon.


----------



## TinyLynne

Anyone doing cord blood donation? I plan on it but forgot to order my kit! I'll have to do that this weekend so hopefully I'll have it when he gets here! Any moms out there do this before? Any certain place to donate to? Just the local blood bank? I want to make sure it goes to good use.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Grace so glad you've gotten to the bottom of it! With DD, I had one for weeks and I didn't recognize the signs (which seem so obvious now) and ended up in the hospital for half a day from excruciating pain and peeing blood at 38 weeks! Glad you caught it and can now hopefully treat it!


----------



## tommyg

Grace good to hear that you have an answer hopefully the antibiotics will sort it.

Lynne I've never heard of cord blood donation. Not sure if you can do it in the UK.

Laura I'm very slowly getting organised for this little person. It might not have clean organized clothes but it has a Christmas stocking.....are my priorities in the wrong place.....ach its too early to wash and sort clothes. Lol

Happy Days it is head down rather than up.


----------



## rose.

Grace sorry to hear about the UTI, but I'm glad it's being treated and I'm sure you'll be back to normal soon :)

I would love to donate my cord blood but unfortunately there are only a very small number of hospitals in England (as far as I'm aware) that can take it and none of them are anywhere near us. I wish they would roll out the scheme to all hospitals as I am sure most women would donate - why wouldn't you when the stem cells are so valuable?! 

I started my Christmas wrapping today :) the Santa presents are ready and I've done about half of my other presents as they are in gift bags. My wrapping paper for the other presents hasn't arrived yet but I'm trying to put things in decorated gift bags this year rather than wrap them, as I like to wrap on the floor and that's just not practical for very long with achy hips!

Poor DS has a cold and cough at the moment so he's waking at night and struggling during the day. I just had to pick him up from nursery and I'm supposed to be at work this afternoon. I am so looking forward to being on Mat leave so I don't have this problem!!


----------



## Loopy Laura

tommyg said:


> Grace good to hear that you have an answer hopefully the antibiotics will sort it.
> 
> Lynne I've never heard of cord blood donation. Not sure if you can do it in the UK.
> 
> Laura I'm very slowly getting organised for this little person. It might not have clean organized clothes but it has a Christmas stocking.....are my priorities in the wrong place.....ach its too early to wash and sort clothes. Lol
> 
> Happy Days it is head down rather than up.

Hehe I think your priorities are just right!


----------



## Jezika

Eek, I'm not sure I'd recognize those signs of UTI either if there wasn't any pain while passing the pee or general bladder discomfort. This may be a silly question, but when my midwives test for protein and glucose with those little sticks, would that pick up a UTI? I think maybe not, because they DID ask for a pee sample the other day because I mentioned I got UTIs a lot, and it was clear. Glad you can get it sorted, though, and that it isn't early labour!

Re: cord blood banking. I wouldn't mind donating, but from what I understand they HAVE to cut the cord straight away, and I think I prefer them to wait till it drains (apparently midwives encourage this too). But I see cords getting cut straight away all the time, so probably not a huge deal?

Good call on getting Christmas gifts ready early. I have just over three weeks till my due date and goodness knows I won't be Christmas shopping or wrapping gifts after baby arrives!

Chrissytina - glad to hear you're measuring in track now too. So am I, apparently, and I was a little worried about why it slowed down. of course, I was worried why I was measuring ahead before this, so I think I just worry about anything.

Anyone still yet to have a baby shower? Mine is on November 20th and I'm trying to think of fun games to play. One thing I will be doing is giving everyone a piece of paper and getting them to draw an animal with pencil and sign their name. Then, when I have time, I will go over the drawings with a fine black pen, scan it into to my computer (i.e., just take a picture of it), turn them into vector graphics on Adobe Illustrator, colour them in and then have them printed as a collage of animals for Matilda. Basically it'll be digital art created by all our friends and fam (and actually I can get family overseas to do the same but just e-mail me pics of their drawings, which I can just print and then trace over). Soooo easy to do!

As for things we still need, I think we need extra diapers, maternity bras, maternity pads, baby towels and... I think that's it!

Any thoughts on rocking chairs/gliders?


----------



## rose.

That's such a cool idea with the animals Jezika! I had a baby shower recently my SILs organised it for me, there were a few games - guess the number of sweets in the baby bottle, guess the size of the bump, guess the birthday and weight, pin the nappy on the baby, baby bingo... It was good fun.

I didn't have a rocking chair with DS just a bouncy chair and a play mat, but this time I've bought a rocking chair too so I don't have to keep carrying the chair around if I want to keep her with me (while cooking, showering etc). I'll probably keep the chair upstairs and the rocker downstairs. My SIL had a rocker for both her boys and they found it very soothing.


----------



## rose.

I just realised you probably meant a rocking chair/glider for you to sit on!! Sorry :haha: I had one before but have no room for it this time. DS never fed in the traditional cradle hold, most of our feeds were done in the rugby hold (under the arm) so I used to feed him mostly on the sofa or on the edge of the bed with him propped up on cushions. I am sure the chair would be very useful though if you have a baby who doesn't have strange preferences on feeding positions :haha:


----------



## Sapphire86

Jezika said:


> Any thoughts on rocking chairs/gliders?

I have a glider with nursing footrest and love having it in the living room. I brought it out to the main room again when my belly got big this pregnancy too. It was a must-have after my c-section because it is so much easier to get up from than the couch and supported my arm for holding baby while feeding better. That said, DH never used it... He liked feeding baby on the couch better. :) 

I believe that if you think you want one, you probably should get one. If you think it's a waste, then it probably is for you. Good luck deciding!


----------



## tommyg

I have an Ikea poang chair and footstool. 
I would have loved a proper rocker but combination of factors, no space in our old house we didn't move until DS was 10mths by then I couldn't justify the cost of a rocker. So the Ikea chair was a cheapish compromise although I used it nightly for story's until DS was about 5 and it became too uncomfortable for him to sit on my knee for story's.


----------



## jessicasmum

Sorry Grace about the uti :( hope the antibiotics works quickly for you.

Had another growth scan Thursday and baby is fine, still head down so looking like he'll stay that way now, still over 90th percentile but going what they expect. He's suppose to weigh around 6 pound 8 at the moment.
Had my consultant appointment the day after this time and they did a urine sample which had glucose in it, this is the 2nd time glucose been in urine now but I was thinking just due to the sugary cereal I had in the morning. Consultant said she would prefer to have me do yet another GTT (this would be a 3rd) but I said I didn't want to after having all clear ones before, she said I would need to go to the antenatal day unit next week and have my urine tested again so I'm planning on phoning Wednesday to go Thursday to get it checked. I really hope it's a clear sample this time as I really don't want to do the GTT again, it's not fair on my little one having to wait about for 2 and half hours when it's more than likely going to be negative again. So I'm staying clear of anything sugary over the next few days and hope it's just that, FX.


----------



## Jezika

Thanks for the advice, ladies. The issue really is space, as we don't have much and it's so easy to fill an entire house up with baby stuff!

Oh, about the baby shower games, what are the prizes?!?

Jessicasmum - Fingers crossed the next glucose test is fine. I agree it wouldn't be fair to your LO when it's probably fine yet again. GL!


----------



## counting

Hey guys, just a reminder if you want to join the Facebook group, send me.off a message with your Facebook details and I'll add you!


----------



## jessicasmum

Thank you Jezika :) Just noticed your ticker, Yay for being classed as full term today!


----------



## tommyg

Jezika prizes could be simple things like box of chocolates. Sorry if I'm not much help. But baby showers are fairly new in the UK.

I'm slowly coming round to the idea of being induced. I have a sweep booked for the 16th, would I be right in thinking that they are likely to want to induce within a few days if that doesn't work? 

Purely with the logic that I would then be in / out of hospital in time for Santa. I'm also guessing that the hospital will want as few patients as possible over Christmas too.


----------



## Sapphire86

Quick update: I spent the afternoon in l&d for preterm labor. I was having contractions 2-2.5 mins apart all morning that lasted about a minute each. They gave me a bolus of fluid and a dose of terbutaline. Happily, my nurse proclaimed that they "fixed me" and discharged me. Now I really have no idea when these babies will arrive!


----------



## MUMOF5

Sapphire86 said:


> Quick update: I spent the afternoon in l&d for preterm labor. I was having contractions 2-2.5 mins apart all morning that lasted about a minute each. They gave me a bolus of fluid and a dose of turbutaline. Happily, my nurse proclaimed that they "fixed me" and discharged me. Now I really have no idea when these babies will arrive!

Chances are if they've already tried to come then they will again pretty shortly, 35w + is good going for twins. My friend had hers at 35+3 and they were both good weights and needed no extra support. Terbutaline usually only works in the short term. I'm assuming they've already given you steroids? X


----------



## rose.

Baby shower prizes were sweets - little tubs for most games, and whoever guessed the number of sweets in the bottle correctly got to keep it. There was also a nice bottle of wine for the winner of guess the date/weight but obviously I am holding on to that for now until I know the winner :)

Jessicasmum hope the next urine test is clear and you don't have to have another glucose test.


----------



## GraceER

Jezika yes those sticks do test for UTI, they look for blood, protein, white blood cells and nitrites which can all be markers for infection.

I was feeling better, had no cramping at all yesterday but I woke up at 5am today cramping again! They said I have to call the hospital if this happens which I'm procrastinating because i'm not thrilled to maybe spend my day being monitored, though that might not be necessary. I will call as soon as I'm dressed!

Sapphire oh my gosh your babies tried to escape! Good thing you've managed to keep them in for now, you're so close now. If they were born now though chances are they would do great so don't let it stress you out. Whatever will be will be!

Re baby shower games, for the record at my shower last weekend it was just 11 of my best ladies including my mum and aunt eating delicious food and catching up with a few gifts given too. No games required and we all had a fab time!


----------



## rose.

Sapphire I've just noticed your update - for some reason I didn't see it earlier when I commented!! How exciting. I am sure it won't be long before your babies come, hope all goes well and you recover quickly :hugs: looking forward to hearing your news!


----------



## GraceER

Well this story gets yet more confusing! I ended up going to the GP and it turns out my urine never grew anything, despite signs of infection on the stick, so I don't need antibiotics. Since this morning the cramps have become contractions so I have an appointment at the pregnancy assessment unit in 30 minutes to see if I'm dilating or if this is just BH after all. I've been trying to time them, they've been about every 2 minutes lasting 30-45 seconds and feel like period pains and BH combined but I know this could still be nothing at this stage. We've got a bag packed just incase!


----------



## TinyLynne

Grace that is exactly how my friends labor started! Good luck and keep us posted! Really glad you don't have an infection!


----------



## Sapphire86

Grace, that sounds like me yesterday! You're at a great stage in your pregnancy. 

My daughter was born at 36+0 and came home when I was discharged. 

Good luck with whatever happens!


----------



## Sapphire86

MUMOF5 said:


> I'm assuming they've already given you steroids? X

No steroids since I'm past 34 weeks. If the terbutaline hadn't worked, they'd have delivered. I'm just hoping that I'm not in and out of the hospital all week! I'm trying to schedule a follow up appointment with my ob for today or tomorrow.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Sounds like they will be here any day now, Sapphire! FX you aren't in and out of the hospital all week though.

Grace, with them being so close together it sounds like early labor to me. Do keep us updated.

Haven't been posting on here much but I have been keeping up with everyone. Two nights ago, after a surprise baby shower my MIL gave me (it was so nice!), I came home and was having contractions/super painful BH that were coming every 8 minutes on the dot. It lasted for a few hours. Almost went in, but they tapered off finally. I didn't sleep much because of it though. Last night I didn't have any issues and DD has been with MIL/SIL for the weekend so I've gotten to catch up on sleep and other things around the house. It's been nice. I'll get DD back this evening though so back to the same old until this baby is born! I do miss her being here though at the same time I'm enjoying the silence.

My 36 week appointment is this morning. Curious to see if I've progressed. I've been getting bouts of lower back pressure lately, something I don't remember happening the first time around. I'll mention it when I go in though, plus all the contractions/BH I got the other night. The contractions/BH seem to happen a couple of times a week like that and always at night.


----------



## GraceER

The contractions are just braxton hicks by the looks of things, not strong enough to register on a monitor but I still have to be examined by a gynaecologist which is what I'm waiting for now. The cramping is constant though in my back and lower tummy, I'm so uncomfortable. What's going on &#128547;


----------



## TinyLynne

So frustrating Grace. I have no idea what it could be. I was monitored a couple of weeks ago after an impaired driver hit me, and I felt no cramping or anything and it kept registering that I had pretty regular contractions... I'm not sure how much I trust those monitors they use, it is only measuring differential pressure on the surface that they put it on. So if they put it right on baby's butt or something it might look constant, though it might not be elsewhere. 

Hope you get answers and relief soon.


----------



## GraceER

Cervix wasn't dilated but baby's head is engaging now so apparently that's why I'' cramping


----------



## Sapphire86

My babies arrived via c-section at 35+1. Baby A was 5lb6oz and Baby B was 4lb13oz. We're keeping names and pics private at the moment. Babies went to nursery for a few hours for low blood sugar then stabilized quickly. More update to follow later.


----------



## MrsRose168

Sapphire86 said:


> My babies arrived via c-section at 35+1. Baby A was 5lb6oz and Baby B was 4lb13oz. We're keeping names and pics private at the moment. Babies went to nursery for a few hours for low blood sugar then stabilized quickly. More update to follow later.

Congrats!! Hope the three of you are doing well!


----------



## TinyLynne

Congrats Sapphire! What great weights too! Hope you are all well!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Congrats, Sapphire! I hope you all are doing well!


----------



## counting

Congratulations!!!


----------



## jessicasmum

Congratulations sapphire!!! Hope all 3 of you are doing well, good weights for your little ones :D


----------



## GraceER

Aww sapphire wonderful news! Completely understand your desire for privacy right now so congratulations and I hope you enjoy a quiet few days getting to know your babies. Can't wait to hear more about your birth story/see pictures if/when you're ready to share more xx


----------



## Jezika

Aww, congrats, Sapphire! As others said, share if/when you're ready, but more importantly, enjoy those wonderful little babies!


----------



## Jessicahide

Congratulations xxxx


----------



## rose.

Aw congratulations Sapphire!! So glad they're doing well and I hope you recover nice and quickly too :hugs:


----------



## tommyg

Congratulations Sapphire, wishing you a speedy recovery, and hopefully you and both babies get home soon.
Take care and take each day as it comes.


----------



## Tweeks

Congratulations Sapphire. That's wonderful news. I hope your recovery is speedy. :)


----------



## MUMOF5

Massive congratulations sapphire on the arrival of your two bubbas. Look forward to pics, names etc when you're ready. &#127872;&#127872; xx


----------



## Jessicahide

My turn tomorrow girls, wish me luck xxxx :cloud9:


----------



## Tweeks

Good luck. :) Sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Congratulations sapphire! Amazing news - enjoy those babies! Glad all is well. 

Jessicahide - good luck! Hope all goes well and looking forward to hearing news! 

I had a 34 week scan yesterday. All is fine and baby is measuring 5ib already which surprised me as my first baby was only just 6ibs at 38 weeks when she was born! My bump is bigger this time so think this one will be bigger. Blood pressure and everything else still fine so all good here! 

It's so exciting hearing so many of you starting to have contractions, hope you all hold off until the time is right for you!


----------



## Jezika

Good luck Jessicasmum!!

I'm surprised that so many people on here are having contractions already. I feel like I'm missing out, and I'm due in less than three weeks! I've been having a lot of Braxton Hicks, but I've had those for months.


----------



## tommyg

Good luck Jessicasmum.

Hope everyone else is doing well.
I'm going ok. But fell tonight couple of scratches but everything is ok beyond that.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Good luck, Jessicahide! Can't wait to hear news!

AFM, I got treated for a yeast infection (on TOP of BV :( ) last week and it got better but came back HARD. And my doctor can't give me the pill again as apparently taking too much of it is bad in pregnancy, so I have to use the messy OTC Monistat insert. :( I hope it clears it up as there is a possibility I could have a vaginal birth, and I don't want my newborn to have thrush! Plus, can't imagine caring for a bruised, torn vagina on top of itchy yeast!


----------



## tommyg

Bubbles the pessary normally clears thrush up in no time. Had it once with each pregnancy.


----------



## rose.

Good luck for today Jessicahide! Hope all goes well!!

Jezika I haven't felt any contractions (a few BH but have been having those for
Months) either. I didn't feel anything with DS until a few days after his due date, hardly even any Braxton hicks. I think I'm just more used to what they feel like this time. With DS I felt my first contractions at about 4am. It took days for them to build up

Tommy sorry you fell :hugs: hope you're ok.

Laura glad the scan went well and everything is looking good!! I'd love to know what baby weighs now - I haven't had a scan since 20 weeks. My bump is measuring same as the week as it did with DS so I think this baby might end up about the same weight - he was 8lb 4.5oz.

Sorry you have a yeast infection bubbles that's nasty :( there have been loads of times this pregnancy where I've been itchy/sore down there, luckily I haven't developed thrush or needed treatment but it's been driving me mad. I've been having loads of showers with just water to try and avoid it, as I don't want to have that problem when I'm in labour it's sooo uncomfortable and irritating. 

We are starting to dig our extension foundations this weekend! I am not looking forward to the mess but it will be really nice to make a start. I'm hoping the study part might be ready in early spring so then we can get the study moved downstairs and create a really girly bedroom upstairs :D the rear bit won't be done for ages but that bit is a luxury really and will involve disruption to the kitchen so whilst I'm very excited I'm also not in a huge rush for any knocking down of walls to happen :haha: probably do the brick work and then leave it closed up until spring once the weather is warmer. That should also allow us time to save a bit more money (hopefully!!)


----------



## rose.

Is anyone else finding it difficult to keep their cool with older children? My
Son is driving me up the wall at the moment, being rude, ignoring me completely even when I am right next to him, doing the opposite of what I'm telling him, making a mess and expecting me to clear it up - arghhhh!!! I am worried about how I'm going to cope being at home for so long once baby arrives :/


----------



## TinyLynne

Good luck today Jessicasmum, you are in my thoughts. Can't wait to hear good news!


----------



## jessicasmum

Good luck today Jessicahide!

I went to get my urine tested for glucose at the hospital today, no glucose thank god but they think I might have uti so are sending it off for testing and I'll have to phone for results on Saturday morning.


----------



## MrsRose168

Good luck Jessica!!


----------



## TinyLynne

Oops! I meant good luck Jessicahyde! My brain can't keep track! Though I guess it could apply to you as well Jessicasmum! Glad there was no glucose in your urine


----------



## jessicasmum

TinyLynne said:


> Oops! I meant good luck Jessicahyde! My brain can't keep track! Though I guess it could apply to you as well Jessicasmum! Glad there was no glucose in your urine

Thank you, just hope the test doesn't show for uti now instead.


----------



## TinyLynne

Fingers crossed all is well with your test!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Rose - good luck with your extension foundations! Our loft extension is in full force and we have the plasterer here for the next 3 days. Hopefully it will be finished next week and we will be able to start painting! I'm just hoping it is finished before baby comes! Building work is so stressful but worth it in the long run! We did a kitchen extension when my first was born and the disruption wasn't awful.

Your description of your toddler sounds like my DD in recent weeks and it's very hard to be patient - although to give her credit she's been an angel this week! Just keep repeating "it's just a phase" and it will end! 

Glad the glucose was clear jessicasmum! Hopefully it's not a uti. 

I've got really bad pain in my upper bottom area, made worse when I get up or change positions. I'm guessing it must be sciatica or something but it's very uncomfortable.


----------



## MUMOF5

Hi everyone, just catching up on all posts as not been on for few days. Hope all went/is going well Jessica. Hate renovations etc, we have lots to do, mainly minor building - plastering/knocking down a stud wall, mostly cosmetic stuff, but I am dreading it. Probs wait til spring now. Certainly dont envy prospect of extensions etc &#128547;, but I'm sure will be worth it.

Well after the consultant and everyone else thinking my little lady would arrive early, she's doing a good job of keeping us waiting, haven't been this pregnant for 18 years (got to 39 weeks with second daughter). I am so ready now though, literally cannot walk anywhere without being in real discomfort. Poor husband has been doing all the school runs for the last 6 weeks or so, as well as most of the supermarket shops, he's been a total ledge &#128076;, and now to top it off I have painful haemorrhoids (sorry if tmi), but this baby is so low I have a ridiculous amount of pressure on rectal area which is cause, and serious insomnia, going back to bed for an hour or more during the day is now standard. Dont get me wrong I wouldn't change it for the world, this baby is so wanted and I do feel guilty for moaning sometimes, but I'm so done now. Xx


----------



## counting

Just realized I updated on the Facebook group but not here! Wednesday I started having real blood pressure problems and ended up in the hospital for a little while. For a bit it was touch and go if they were going to deliver me that night ( issues with my liver results, protein spilling, bp super high, failed my reflex exam) but I ended up "passing" the new set of blood work whixh said my liver function was ok. I'm being booked in for an ultrasound to check how baby boy is holding up in the next few days. Saw my dr yesterday and I'very been placed on blood pressure medication to get me to 38 weeks, and I'll be having an induction consultation, and should have baby in the next 2 weeks. Don't know quite what to expect from the consult but we will see.


----------



## MrsRose168

counting said:


> Just realized I updated on the Facebook group but not here! Wednesday I started having real blood pressure problems and ended up in the hospital for a little while. For a bit it was touch and go if they were going to deliver me that night ( issues with my liver results, protein spilling, bp super high, failed my reflex exam) but I ended up "passing" the new set of blood work whixh said my liver function was ok. I'm being booked in for an ultrasound to check how baby boy is holding up in the next few days. Saw my dr yesterday and I'very been placed on blood pressure medication to get me to 38 weeks, and I'll be having an induction consultation, and should have baby in the next 2 weeks. Don't know quite what to expect from the consult but we will see.

I hope the meds work for you. Are they recommending bed rest? Bed rest has kept my BP under control thus far--it's crazy what a difference it has made. Hope you can keep cooking baby for a little longer! It's looking like I'll be induced Mon or Tues next week. Eek!


----------



## counting

MrsRose168 said:


> counting said:
> 
> 
> Just realized I updated on the Facebook group but not here! Wednesday I started having real blood pressure problems and ended up in the hospital for a little while. For a bit it was touch and go if they were going to deliver me that night ( issues with my liver results, protein spilling, bp super high, failed my reflex exam) but I ended up "passing" the new set of blood work whixh said my liver function was ok. I'm being booked in for an ultrasound to check how baby boy is holding up in the next few days. Saw my dr yesterday and I'very been placed on blood pressure medication to get me to 38 weeks, and I'll be having an induction consultation, and should have baby in the next 2 weeks. Don't know quite what to expect from the consult but we will see.
> 
> I hope the meds work for you. Are they recommending bed rest? Bed rest has kept my BP under control thus far--it's crazy what a difference it has made. Hope you can keep cooking baby for a little longer! It's looking like I'll be induced Mon or Tues next week. Eek!Click to expand...

I've ever been on bed rest since just before 35 weeks. Whiche is how I made it this far without any significant crisis until now :/. It's very hard though with my two little boys. For whatever reason once I hit about 35 weeks with each pregnancy my blood pressure shoots up and I end up having to deliver within the month even with meds and bed rest.
Super exciting about your induction coming up!!!!


----------



## Jessicahide

My teenie weenie bumbnie arrived! We are safe and well and home xxxxx


----------



## jessicasmum

Awww congratulations Jessicahide :D


----------



## GraceER

Congratulations Jessica! Can't wait to hear all about it and see pictures when you're ready but for now enjoy your snuggles and get plenty of rest xx


----------



## TinyLynne

Congrats Jessica! Glad you are both well and home! I bet the boys are just loving up on her already!


----------



## rose.

Congratulations, I'm so glad to hear you're safe and well :) it seems surreal that these babies are starting to pop! Really doesn't feel like I'm due in 4 weeks


----------



## chrissytina

Hi everyone just wanted to let you know I had my baby! Henry arrived a little early at 37 weeks 4 days. He weighed 6lbs 7oz and was born November 17. Baby and mom are doing great! I can do a whole labor story when i get home and settled in. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## TinyLynne

Congrats Chrissytina!!! Can't wait to hear the story! Glad you are both doing well!


----------



## GraceER

Oh my gosh the babies really are coming now!! It's so exciting. Congratulations Chrissytina can't wait for all the details and of course pictures of your munchkin xx


----------



## TinyLynne

I know! I can't believe how fast the babies are coming now! It's becoming so real that the rest could be here anytime!


----------



## jessicasmum

Congratulations chrissytina :)


----------



## rose.

Congrats Chrissytina!! :)


----------



## tommyg

Congratulations to both Jessica and Chrissy. Hope you are both recovering well and getting plenty of rest.

I spent today sorting out baby clothes, some of which I have looked at and wondered, why the heck did it keep THAT!


----------



## Sapphire86

Congrats Jessica and chrissy! All these babies arriving is exciting! 

I'm finally home with baby b after a c-section Monday. Baby A is in nicu as a feeder and grower.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Congrats Jessica and Chrissy!

Glad you are home now, Sapphire. I hope Baby A continues to thrive so she can be home with you all as well!


----------



## MUMOF5

Congrats on the new arrivals ladies &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;


----------



## MrsRose168

Congrats Jessica and Chrissytina!!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Congrats Chrissytina and jessicahide! So exciting you have your babies safely in your arms! 

Great news sapphire that baby b is home - hopefully baby a can join you very soon. 

I feel so far behind as I'm only 34 weeks! I felt reduced movement the last couple of days so I went to the hospital to get checked today and she started kicking for the whole 20 mins I was hooked up! A bit embarrassing but really glad I went to reassure myself and the hospitL staff were lovely.


----------



## Loopy Laura

By the way I'm updating the first page with births and I'm including the date of birth, how many weeks you were, the gender and the weight so if I've given the wrong information at any point just let me know and I can correct it!


----------



## Jezika

Ah, congrats Jessica and Chrissy, and yay Sapphire that one baby can come home.

It's surreal to think there are women here due at the same time and after me who've already given birth. I feel like baby girl won't make another appearance for many more weeks!


----------



## jessicasmum

Glad that you and baby B have got to go home Sapphire :) hopefully baby A won't be far behind joining you at home.

Phoned for my urine sample results yesterday and I've not got a uti so really pleased about that, I think I have just got thrush :blush: So need to get that sorted.

I was thinking that baby is going to arrive early but now I'm not feeling it so much. I suppose to only have until I'm 41 weeks to deliver before I'll have to have a C-section due to me refusing to be induced, I'm a bit concerned though as the C-section has not been booked in yet, I should of brought it up at my last consultant appointment but I was in a bit of a grumpy mood by the time I was in there so didn't really ask any questions just wanted to leave. My next appointment is 9th December when I'm 38 +1 so hopefully C-sections aren't all booked up in advance for the 29th December when I'm 41 weeks.


----------



## Sapphire86

Jessicasmum, I was convinced that the twins were going to hold out until 38+3 until my c-section (over 3 weeks away) because I was so uncomfortable. Literally two days after I started complaining that I didn't know how my body could handle any more I went into labor :D. So there is hope that baby will arrive on or near its due date! Or maybe I'm just terrible at estimating when I'll deliver. I've been off by at least 3 weeks both times!


----------



## rose.

Ahh since yesterday baby has been shoving her head down really hard very low. It is sooo uncomfortable when she does it - it's a sharp, horrible pain mixed with the feeling of needing a wee! Hopefully it's her getting in position. I've got a midwife appointment tomorrow so will be interesting to see what position she is in. My hips have definitely been getting a lot worse in the last week or so too.


----------



## GraceER

Right there with you rose! Experiencing literally the exact same thing today. Really feeling the pressure in my vagina as well. At my midwife appointment on Friday she said baby was 3/5 engaged, she's coming for a home visit tomorrow so I'm expecting her to say baby is close to fully engaged now judging by how i'm feeling! Fingers crossed this means we won't be waiting much longer


----------



## Jezika

How do they assess to what extent baby is engaged?

And have all of you had your flu shot? My midwives haven't mentioned it at all, but I remember discussions on here making it clear that it's pretty important.

Oh, apparently I don't have GBS, so that's good. 

Ayyy, and definitely feeling y'all on the pain and discomfort and feeling the need to pee. I cannot tell you how especially agonizing it is to get out of bed 3-4 times a night to pee. Or to just turn over in bed.


----------



## TinyLynne

I'm not sure how you can tell either, my first time around as well and I haven't had my OB tell me anything about engagement. 

All of my pain is really low, bowel area. TMI, but it feels like trapped air down there and it hurts when he moves them around! Otherwise, doing pretty well. Getting meals together to freeze, house is clean enough to my standards... I think, lol. Room is almost together. Then it will be wait time. And I don't wait well, I get bored easily and need things to occupy my head!!


----------



## GraceER

Basically it's about how much of baby's head can be felt above your pubic symphysis. It's just a rough estimation in fifths of the head. So if they press down and it feels like most of the head is below the pubis but some still isn't they'll say 3/5 engaged. If only a tiny bit is felt it's 4/5 and if they can't feel the head at all anymore then that's fully engaged! This is not to be confused with "station" which is about position inside the vagina. Hope that helps!


----------



## Jezika

Yes, that's very helpful, Grace! Lat week the midwife just said something like, "Yep, she's definitely moving her head further and further down." I wish I knew just how far down, though!

TinyLynne, that's a great idea re: freezing meals. I think I'm too lazy to sort that, though. 

I just had my shower yesterday - was so special and fun - and I *THINK* ew have everything now. I haven't packed a hospital bag yet, but did put stuff aside like clothes for her and diapers and other bits. I need to put some relaxation music together for labour still and practice a bunch of hypnobirthing stuff with DH.


----------



## MrsRose168

Hi girls, baby Olivia was born last night just before midnight at 38+3. She weighs 8lbs 3oz and is 20.75" long. I was induced and it took 17 hours from the time we started the pitocin. We had a few bumps in the road and nearly had to have a c section but thankfully it all worked out to deliver vaginally. We made friends with a doula while I was on bed rest in the hospital and when she heard we were having some complications she came in and helped until the baby was born. She helped immensely and even helped my husband be a better support person. I am so thankful she was there! I will definitely consider having her at our next birth! 

We should be discharged tomorrow. I can't wait to go home and introduce her to our pugs and spend time together as a family! I haven't been home in 2.5 weeks!


----------



## Sapphire86

Congratulations Mrsrose! I hope you're home with miss Olivia soon.


----------



## oneday123

Wow, I haven't been on here for a while and so many of you have had your babies! Congratulations and I hope that the ones that are still in hospital will be home very soon xxx

I'm labour symptom spotting like mad (it's like being in the 2ww again!!). I feel completely different every day! The only constant is the increased tiredness. I'm shattered all the time and just want to sleep (very difficult with a 3 year old!). This week I've been extremely short tempered, completely irrational and emotional, heartburn is worse, bit of a funny tummy, appetite up and down, sleeping more at night that throughout the whole pregnancy, braxton hicks like mad.

Baby started to engage at my last appointment, which was the beginning of last week.


----------



## tommyg

Jezika 
Phone your GP and ask about your flu shot asap. Swine flu in particular really attacks pregnant women, its not a good place to be. Even worse for my family who were told "we think we have her in time". 

MrsRose congratulations. Hope your are doing well.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congratulations+


----------



## Bubbles1088

Congrats, MrsRose!!!


----------



## TinyLynne

Congrats MrsRose! Welcome baby Olivia!


----------



## jessicasmum

Congratulations MrsRose!


----------



## GraceER

Yay congratulations!! So exciting


----------



## rose.

Congratulations MrsRose!

Midwife said baby is 4/5 engaged at my last appointment - apparently that means her head is 1/5 in the pelvis, 4/5 free. I can definitely feel her pressing down more and more. My calves have been achy and cramping like mad today. I feel so heavy and uncomfortable!! I hope she comes on time, I'd hate to still be like this (or in labour!!) on Christmas Day.

I have also felt more tired than usual for the last few days. I'm having really vivid dreams all night and when I wake up I feel like I've not properly rested at all. I am waking about 4 times a night for the loo aswell. Suppose it's my body preparing me for all the night feeds :haha:


----------



## Jezika

Congrats Mrs. Rose! Would love to see a pic if you're comfortable (though I understand if not). Feels just like yesterday you got your very special BFP!!!

Tommyg - just saw your post re: flu. I'll ask my midwife tomorrow. I've probably only ever have flu once in my life, but I don't want to temp fate by assuming I won't get it this time.


----------



## counting

I always forget to update here for ladies not on FB. 

Yesterday I got checked for my induction consultation. I was shocked to find out I'm already 3cm and effacing! I was approved to go straight to induction without cervical ripening. 
I was added to the induction list for today, but depending on the list and how busy the department is, I might be tomorrow or later. But it all depends. I'm anxious and excited knowing I'll be delivering any day now!

38 weeks today!


----------



## MrsRose168

Jezika said:


> Congrats Mrs. Rose! Would love to see a pic if you're comfortable (though I understand if not). Feels just like yesterday you got your very special BFP!!!
> 
> Tommyg - just saw your post re: flu. I'll ask my midwife tomorrow. I've probably only ever have flu once in my life, but I don't want to temp fate by assuming I won't get it this time.

Thanks!! I know, it does seem like yesterday when we were on the TTC board trying for our BFPs! I can't figure out how to post a pic from my phone so let me know if you know how and I'll do it! 

I'm exhausted as I couldn't sleep the two nights leading up to the induction and this little lady isn't a fan of letting us sleep. She loves to cuddle but when we put her down she won't stop crying! Or she won't sleep quietly very long so we pick her up. We're just not sure what to do. Plus the nurses said days 2-3 they cluster feed so it feels like she's been attached to my boob nonstop. Today is day 3 so we're hoping it gets better tomorrow. 

If any of the BTDT moms have any tips, I would love your advice on how to get her to sleep without being held!


----------



## Sapphire86

All of my girls responded well to being set in a rock n play for about 20 mins after eating because they felt snuggled and could digest their milk. I move them to their crib when they're totally asleep and they'll sleep a few hours until their next feeding. 

But a lot of it is temperament and the feeding should settle once your milk supply is better established. My mature milk doesn't come in until day 6 or 7! Hang in there mama and try to enjoy the baby snuggles through the sleep deprivation :)


----------



## Sapphire86

Counting, you're so close! Good luck over the next few days. 

Happy Turkey Day! I'm thankful to have all of my girls home for Thanksgiving. Baby A was discharged from the nicu Monday afternoon and we've been adjusting to life at home with a 3 year old and the twins the past few days. Both babies are back up to birth weight and doing well.


----------



## GraceER

MrsRose I can't suggest anything to help you put your baby down to sleep as that's something you will both get the hang of over time, but often parents feel they have to respond to a noisy baby when actually it's totally normal for babies in their light sleep phase to make a bit of noise and move around, sometimes even cry a bit. If you can resist the temptation to pick them up in this phase they will learn to sleep through more than one cycle at a time. You can tell it's not real crying because it shouldn't last very long or escalate, it's more like fussy noises. If they're obviously awake then of course pick them up, this isn't sleep training, but we often see parents at work who think it means their baby is uncomfortable when actually they're still sleeping, and what keeps happening is they're waking their baby up and then struggling to settle them again. If you're not sure what the noises mean try to hold back because either they'll move into a deeper (quieter) sleep phase soon or tell you more obviously that they're awake and need something! Things should be more clear soon as you get to know each other better.


----------



## TinyLynne

I have no experience with this, so have any of you ladies ever have contractions that felt like gas pains?


----------



## Loopy Laura

Congratulations Mrsrose! 

I used to have to wait until DD was in a deep sleep before putting her down but it still didn't always work. It's great that breastfeeding is going well - cluster feeding is normal. The early days are so hard for lack of sleep but she will get there! 

Tinylynne - In terms of gas pains, I always find them quite similar to period pains (which is what my early contractions felt like) so I guess yes, they could feel like that!


----------



## Jezika

MRs Rose I think you have to go click on "desktop version" of the website on your phone and then go to "Go Advanced" when posting a message to be able to add pics attachments. But there's been an error with uploading pics recently and I'm not sure if it's fixed.

TinyLynne, I've thought the same re: gas/contraction pains. I **think** so far I've mostly had a LOT of gas, but a couple times it's felt different. I still don't think she will come any time soon for me. And I have to say, I'm glad to see someone else as far along as me who hasn't had their baby yet! I feel like everyone is having their babies that are due around the same time as me or even later, except me! Also, I just realized how you're one day ahead of me but have 9 days to go according to your ticker, whereas I have 14 days to go!? What's up with that? Maybe the O date I must've put in?

Actually, those of you who are having/had inductions, I'm assuming there's some medical reason for it? Like, there were known issues in your pregnancy? I'm struggling to remember.

Counting - good luck! Can't wait to hear of the arrival of your little one!


----------



## Sapphire86

I've only been in labor once but for what it's worth, if you Google early labor signs, I literally had every one of them the day I had the twins! 

I definitely had gas type pains because my bowels were cleaning out but also period like cramps and rectal pressure (which really unnerved me).


----------



## Jessicahide

MrsRose168 said:


> Jezika said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Mrs. Rose! Would love to see a pic if you're comfortable (though I understand if not). Feels just like yesterday you got your very special BFP!!!
> 
> Tommyg - just saw your post re: flu. I'll ask my midwife tomorrow. I've probably only ever have flu once in my life, but I don't want to temp fate by assuming I won't get it this time.
> 
> Thanks!! I know, it does seem like yesterday when we were on the TTC board trying for our BFPs! I can't figure out how to post a pic from my phone so let me know if you know how and I'll do it!
> 
> I'm exhausted as I couldn't sleep the two nights leading up to the induction and this little lady isn't a fan of letting us sleep. She loves to cuddle but when we put her down she won't stop crying! Or she won't sleep quietly very long so we pick her up. We're just not sure what to do. Plus the nurses said days 2-3 they cluster feed so it feels like she's been attached to my boob nonstop. Today is day 3 so we're hoping it gets better tomorrow.
> 
> If any of the BTDT moms have any tips, I would love your advice on how to get her to sleep without being held!Click to expand...


Oh you must be shattered xx Do you swaddle your baby? I find they sleep better if they have "no arms" xxx Hope you catch a bit of rest soon xx


----------



## tommyg

Jezika please do ask your MW tomorrow, I'd never had flu until I was pregnant and I've never had it since. I had no idea how serious it could be or that your immune system is oppressed when pregnant.

You also asked about reasons for being induced, my last pregnancy I had a easy water birth after labouring at home in the bath for hours. This time I'm over 40 and a fertility baby they have said on both counts they don't want me going over my date, due to the increased risk of stillbirth. Not looking forward to the idea of being induced but given my luck I think I would be stupid to refuse induction.


----------



## rose.

MrsRose to be honest I held DS quite a lot when he was newborn. He was very keen on nursing to sleep. For the first couple of weeks I would tear my hair out trying to get him down at night. I found that often, he would fall asleep on DH's chest once I had fed him if I was struggling - if I tried to put him down he would cry for more milk. Once he has relaxed on DH I could usually get him in the Moses basket for a couple of Hours. I also found that if I warmed the sheets up with a hot water bottle (obviously
Removing it before I put him in the basket) that because it wasn't cold, he wouldn't startle. I also used terry material sheets rather than cotton as they seemed to stay a little warmer.

To be honest in the early days I would just do whatever you can to get baby to sleep so you can rest - you can get them used to sleeping well in their own bed and not feeding to sleep when feeding is well established and they get in to more of a pattern. Cluster feeding is very normal and I remember our first few nights home I would be exhausted at 1am when DS was still awake and wanting milk!! I made sure it was light in the day and dark in the night, and after a week or two he started to notice the difference and was better at sleeping although he still woke up a lot for feeds.


----------



## rose.

And Jezika I won't be induced until around 42 weeks. I am going to try and get a sweep around my due date though purely as I don't want to be in labour for Xmas day for the sake of my son. In the Uk they don't induce before your due date unless there's a medical reason.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Ugh I'm soooo uncomfortable. 3 nights in a row I've tried to go to bed before 10pm and stayed awake until after midnight. Every time I move an inch I need to get up to go to the toilet. I think baby must be pretty low. I guess this is the end of sleep for some time! I'm doing a 7 hour round trip for work today and am panicking about going into labour but I'm only 35+3 so I'm hoping she will behave today!


----------



## rose.

Laura I feel your pain, I've been like that the last few nights. Strangely last night I only woke up once I think - I still felt just as exhausted this morning though. A 7 hour round trip sounds horrible, hope you get the chance to stop and stretch your legs regularly - and hope baby behaves!!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Sounds like we are all in the same, uncomfortable boat! :haha: I feel you Laura on not sleeping well and every time you move you have to pee. Not fun. 

Last night I did not sleep well at all. I fell asleep for a few minutes and woke up feeling really nauseous. I had some trapped gas and it gradually came out both ends all night. Yuck. I feel better this morning but so tired and not hungry to eat anything at all. I feel like I must have eaten too much yesterday or something (Thanksgiving). Also I kept having contractions, though they were extremely spaced out. But I was feeling them very low and they weren't super painful but definitely hurt and I had a lot of pelvic pressure with them. 

If she doesn't come this next week, I've come to terms with it. It's ok. My c-section is only 10 days away. I can make it 10 more days if I need to. It would be nice to go within the next few days though as DH is home for a long weekend (haven't seen him for well over a month...almost two months!) He's asleep still but he got choked up last night talking about seeing DD again (she was already in bed when he got back last night). I'm really excited to see their reunion. :)


----------



## Loopy Laura

Bubbles - that sounds really tough. That's a long time not to see dh. I bet the reunion is lovely! Fingers crossed baby makes an appearance soon but it's good you know you have a deadline of 10 days - hopefully it makes it more bearable! 

Hope you feel better after your bad night.


----------



## TinyLynne

Well ladies, labor pains CAN be like gas pains! Baby B was born at 6:45 pm last night. Our little Thanksgiving turkey. 39 weeks (I never updated my ticker to the correct due date) and 5 lbs 11oz.


----------



## Bubbles1088

Congrats, TinyLynne!!!


----------



## Sapphire86

Congrats tiny!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Congrats tinylynne! Amazing news!


----------



## GraceER

Awww congratulations TinyLynne! Loving all the baby news.

Bubbles I'm sorry you're so uncomfortable, this stage is really tough. I hope your baby makes an appearance while your DH is around, being apart must be tough on you xx


----------



## tommyg

Tiny congratulations, babies are coming very fast now and we aren't even into December yet.

Bubbles hope you get comfy soon.


----------



## jessicasmum

Awww congratulations TinyLynne :D


----------



## rose.

Ahh congratulations Tiny!! That was quick! :)

Bubbles sounds like things might be happening for you - fingers crossed! It must be so tough not having DH around when you're so heavily pregnant and have your daughter to look after too.


----------



## counting

Fox Archer Quinn was born at 2:43 am on November 25th! 38w1d.

He is a big strong boy, 7lb9oz and 50.5cm long. He's a sweet little thing, with a bit of dark hair and a dimpled chin like his mama. He is loving his mama milk and is an absolute joy. 

Induction was very, very rough, but his delivery was smooth, breathed him down and I caught him myself and I even cut his cord myself.

Good luck ladies with your babies! 

Ps. Pm me your info if you are interested in joining the FB group!


----------



## Sapphire86

Congratulations counting! Sorry to hear about the rough induction but happy to hear it was successful. Enjoy those early baby cuddles :)


----------



## Jezika

Congrats TinyLynne and Counting (love the pics in Facebook by the way!).

I can't believe how many December babies have ended up being November babies! There's so little happening on my end I feel like mine will be a January baby ;)


----------



## rose.

Congratulations Counting!! 

Jezika I feel the same :haha: although I still have quite a lot to do so I don't mind waiting a few more weeks. As long as I'm not in hospital for Xmas day I don't really mind when she comes.

I've washed the Moses basket bedding and got it all set up :) now all that's really important and left to do is fit the car seat and pack my hospital bag. I have one and a half weeks left at work, maybe I'll get the bag done tomorrow but the rest I'll sort out once I'm on Mat leave. I also have a few presents to wrap but that won't take long.


----------



## MUMOF5

Oh wow congrats counting and tinylynne, slightly envious of u all having your babies now, this little girly is hanging on, the only one I carried this long is my eldest, 19.5 years ago! &#128563;. Can't believe she's not here already. Xxx


----------



## GraceER

Whoever it was that said being full term is like being back in the TWW is SO right, omg I am symptom spotting like crazy now! Every little change has me wondering if this means the baby is coming soon. Every day things seem to ramp up a little more. I have loads of strong braxton hicks now that are worse when I move around and for some reason in the evening. I seem to be opening my bowels more often and feeling very gassy and crampy in a way that makes me think I'm going to have diarrhoea but then it's actually normal, today I've even been feeling nauseous with it. I'm getting more discharge but no mucous plug and no show yet. OH and I had some sexy time last night and he said my cervix is super low now and that there almost wasn't room for him too! I know all this can go on for weeks but I also know things could ramp up anytime and it's driving me craaaazy! I'm so ready to meet this baby now.


----------



## jessicasmum

Congratulations Counting!


----------



## Jezika

I hear ya, Grace, though I'm not even bothering symptom spotting right now. I'm accepting the fact that it's most likely I'll be a week late (statistically speaking for first time baby, anyway), which is another two weeks away. That's 3.5 weeks away for you! Doesn't that feel like forever?!

MumOfFive - glad there's someone due before me who's not had baby yet, ha, though I do hope it happens for you soon. She's obviously super comfy in there.

Rose - you're so patient and organized!


----------



## MrsRose168

TinyLynne said:


> Well ladies, labor pains CAN be like gas pains! Baby B was born at 6:45 pm last night. Our little Thanksgiving turkey. 39 weeks (I never updated my ticker to the correct due date) and 5 lbs 11oz.

Congrats!!


----------



## MrsRose168

counting said:


> Fox Archer Quinn was born at 2:43 am on November 25th! 38w1d.
> 
> He is a big strong boy, 7lb9oz and 50.5cm long. He's a sweet little thing, with a bit of dark hair and a dimpled chin like his mama. He is loving his mama milk and is an absolute joy.
> 
> Induction was very, very rough, but his delivery was smooth, breathed him down and I caught him myself and I even cut his cord myself.
> 
> Good luck ladies with your babies!
> 
> Ps. Pm me your info if you are interested in joining the FB group!

Congrats!!


----------



## rose.

Ugh I woke up with horrible heart burn last night and had stupidly forgotten to buy more of my Rennies. I ended up being sick and still didn't feel better, so I drank some water with bicarbonate of soda and had some yoghurt and that helped a bit. I'm so stupid letting my Rennies run out. I'm definitely
Going to get some more today!


----------



## Jessicahide

rose. said:


> Ugh I woke up with horrible heart burn last night and had stupidly forgotten to buy more of my Rennies. I ended up being sick and still didn't feel better, so I drank some water with bicarbonate of soda and had some yoghurt and that helped a bit. I'm so stupid letting my Rennies run out. I'm definitely
> Going to get some more today!


Ahh poor you xxxxx :(


----------



## Tweeks

After the busy week I've had I haven't updated here. Baby Torben was born after a three hour labour after my waters were broken and two pushes on he 20th November. 5lb 4oz and 18.5 inches long. My labour was traumatic in the way of the care I received, actual delivery was quick and the easiest part. A number of issues and factors meant we had to stay in hospital for three days for ecgs, phototherapy, blood tests and constant monitoring. We're home now, settling in slowly and he's breastfeeding like a champ. His sister loves him, constantly watching him and being my little helper. :)

I'm now just waiting for the counselling team to get in contact with me to talk about the labour as I've put in a formal compliant. 

Congratulations to all the ladies who've given birth recently and good luck to those still waiting. <3


----------



## rose.

Sorry to hear your birth experience was so negative Tweeks :( glad you're home though and both doing well. Glad Torbens big sister is enjoying him too!


----------



## Sapphire86

Congrats tweeks, glad you're home now.


----------



## jessicasmum

Congratulations tweeks :) So sorry you had such a traumatic experience :( Glad you are both home now though.


----------



## chrissytina

Baby Henry is 10 days old and I finally have a second to write up my birth story! Henry is doing great, he had some issues with latching and breastfeeding most likely bc he was a bit early, but he is getting the hang of it and growing like a weed!

So for the story: I was originally due Dec. 4. But on the night of Monday Nov 14 I woke up at 5am with contractions. They were about 10 mins apart and steady. They stopped around 7am and I thought it was all over, but I was wrong! That day I started leaking a bit of fluid so the doc wanted me to go in and see if my waters broke. They found they had not broke and I was 2cm dilated 25% effaced. I was sent home.

The whole next day I felt fine, no contractions. But then Tuesday night at 10pm they started again. I timed them and they were between 7-8 mins apart ALL NIGHT LONG. I didn't sleep a wink. They were painful but not unbearable. The next day I continued having them and went to my obgyn who said I was 2cm 75% effaced. She said this might be early labor or it could stop and I might continue with the pregnancy. 

Well later that night I took a warm bath to help ease the pain. Contractions were still going about 6-7 mins apart now. Then my husband and i laid in bed and talked. Suddenly I had a very painful contraction that wrapped around my back and then POP! i literally felt my water bag break and when I stood up it was gushing out! We started packing for the hospital and my contractions were now very very painful. We rushed out and drove 10 mins to the hospital. By the time we got there I was in agony! 

They checked me and I was 100% effaced but only 2 cm. I was writhing in pain but said I should wait until 3cm for the epidural. Contractions were 2-3 mins apart. I labored naturally for an hour and a half until I was 3cm. Then I got the glorious epidural. It was about midnight at this point. I progressed very quickly after the epidural and by 3am I was 10cm. But they wanted the baby to come down more b4 pushing. So at 5am I started pushing. I pushed for an hour and a half and then baby Henry was born! He was 6lbs 7oz.

Overall the labor and birth was a great experience. I thank God for modern medicine and the epidural though bc I dont know how I could have labored for that long without it. After the waters broke I had back and front labor so it was very painful. Like a belt of knives. 

After birth Henry had some trouble with BFing but after seeing a few lactation consultants he is doing great! He has already gained back his birth weight. 

I wish all you ladies the best of luck and hope everything goes smoothly. And congrats to everyone who already had their babies!

[url=https://postimg.org/image/4rkru6615/][img]https://s12.postimg.org/4rkru6615/15219400_10104281442756339_402398046942936295_n.jpg[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Genevevex

Congratulations Chrissytina! I'm so glad your little one did so well even being born so early! 

Congrats to all the other new babies, too! I have read through, but haven't been keeping up on this site much, as Facebook is much easier for me.


----------



## Caitrin

It's been hard for me too but I've been reading to keep up to date! I'll pm to be added to the fb grip, it's easier for me to post that way.

I'm still pregnant and recently I tested positive for gbs. Baby is head down though so I'm thankful for that. My bhs are getting stronger too. Happy I'll most likely make it to December!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Congrats, chrissytina!!! Lovely birth story!


----------



## oneday123

Congrats ladies on your births. Slightly envious here!! I've caught a bad throat and feeling pants! Haven't slept properly for 2 nights (well, haven't slept properly for 9 months, but even worse during the last 2 nights). More braxton hicks than usual last night, but nothing came from them.


----------



## jessicasmum

Congratulations chrissytina :D lovely that you shared your birth story.


----------



## rose.

Lovely birth story Chrissytina! I loved the epidural last time too and found that I progressed quickly once I'd had it.

I am noticing that baby is head butting downwards a lot and I've got a bit more discharge than normal. I'm also having loads of heartburn at night and waking a lot more than usual to wee. Hopefully it means she's getting ready. I would rather she comes around her due date though and not too early :) as much as I'm ready to not be pregnant anymore, I'm not sure I'm quite ready for another newborn yet either :haha:


----------



## Jezika

Thanks for sharing the story, Chrissytina! Makes me feel better about being open to epidural too.

Oneday - I hear you on the sleep front. It's so bad. And even worse when I have to be up at 7:30am for 9:00am class. I feel utterly exhausted, but that's also because I'm a total night owl (in addition to getting up to pee literally 3-5 times per night and the heartburn).

Rose - I'm kind of in that in-between stage now. I want her to come ASAP because I want to meet her, but I'm also conscious of the fact that life will change drastically the moment she comes. It's odd to think that my life right now is pretty much as it always has been, but it's about to change huuuuuuuuugely any day now, and forever!

I think I felt some gentle cramping for the first time last night and today. No idea what that means. Feels a bit like gas but usually I'm pretty sure when it is gas (and I've had a LOT of that, let me tell you).


----------



## MrsRose168

Jezika said:


> Thanks for sharing the story, Chrissytina! Makes me feel better about being open to epidural too.
> 
> Oneday - I hear you on the sleep front. It's so bad. And even worse when I have to be up at 7:30am for 9:00am class. I feel utterly exhausted, but that's also because I'm a total night owl (in addition to getting up to pee literally 3-5 times per night and the heartburn).
> 
> Rose - I'm kind of in that in-between stage now. I want her to come ASAP because I want to meet her, but I'm also conscious of the fact that life will change drastically the moment she comes. It's odd to think that my life right now is pretty much as it always has been, but it's about to change huuuuuuuuugely any day now, and forever!
> 
> I think I felt some gentle cramping for the first time last night and today. No idea what that means. Feels a bit like gas but usually I'm pretty sure when it is gas (and I've had a LOT of that, let me tell you).

The epidural was glorious! I labored 5 hours without it, plus another hour at 7cm bc the catheter fell out due to laboring in different positions and it was a much more pleasant experience with the epidural!


----------



## Jezika

Mrs Rose - that's good to know! I'm going to see how it goes but am definitely fine with asking for the epi.

Had a lot of cramping on and off yesterday, but nothing last night or today. I googled a random thread where a BUNCH of women at 39 weeks-ish had exactly the same, and they were all convinced they would give birth soon, but - shockingly - NONE of them gave birth for at least another two weeks! So now I'm convinced I'll be pregnant forever.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ive had all 3 of mine at 39 weeks! I am not ready but had enough. Totally had enough x


----------



## Jezika

Yes, this is what I want to hear!

ETA: (Not about the having enough... sorry to hear that, though I can absolutely relate).


----------



## rose.

I am sure it will come out of the blue and take you by surprise even though you're wishing for it to happen. Try to make the most of having time to yourself now - that's what everyone said to me and I was bored so I thought they were making it up, but now I am so looking forward to my few days off work while DS is in nursery before baby is due and I wish I'd made the most of my 2 weeks the first time!! :haha:


----------



## Bubbles1088

So I'm in the hospital. I went to my regular appointment today and my BP is high, my urine was dark red and had protein. Dr. has me under observation but she is pretty sure we will deliver today; she thinks I may be developing pre-e. Will keep you all posted!


----------



## GraceER

Thinking of you bubbles, really hope you're ok xx


----------



## rose.

Good luck Bubbles hope you're ok!!


----------



## jessicasmum

Good luck Bubbles, hope you're ok.


----------



## MUMOF5

Good luck bubbles, I'm in hospital too, came in this eve as baby hadn't been at all active today, when I came in she suddenly became very reactive on the monitor, typical! Senior reg came to assess me and scanned me at bedside where it was found that her head was not in my pelvis at all and that she was almost totally transverse, with the cord presenting first (very dangerous for baby if my waters broke), I also had protein in urine, raised bp and significant swelling to hands and feet. So plan is for me to stay in tonight, for assessment and rescan by consultant tomorrow morning, with plan to either try to turn baby by ecv and break my waters or c-section. Either way it looks as though my baby girl will be here tomorrow xx


----------



## Sapphire86

Hoping for smooth deliveries Mumof5 and bubbles!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Hey guys! We have a baby! 6 pounds 10 oz of pure perfection! Pics and story to come later. <3

Good luck mumof5!!!


----------



## MUMOF5

Bubbles1088 said:


> Hey guys! We have a baby! 6 pounds 12 oz of pure perfection! Pics and story to come later. <3
> 
> Good luck mumof5!!!

Ahh congrats bubbles, look forward to pics and story xx


----------



## oneday123

Bubbles1088 said:


> Hey guys! We have a baby! 6 pounds 12 oz of pure perfection! Pics and story to come later. <3
> 
> Good luck mumof5!!!

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## rose.

Congratulations bubbles :)

Good luck mumof5 - im so glad you went to get checked out. Hope all goes well!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congratulations xx


----------



## GraceER

Happy December ladies!! Fingers crossed those of us still waiting for our babies won't be kept waiting long, and of course congratulations to those snowflakes who ended up coming in November after all. 

I got all excited last night because I had some diarrhoea only for absolutely nothing to happen and my bowels to be back to normal this morning. What a tease! I'm 2/5 engaged now and really feeling it so I really hope this baby comes soon!


----------



## rose.

Grace my stomach has been driving me mad for days. I feel like I'm going to the loo so often but still feel bunged up and gross. I wonder if it's the way baby is leaning. I am feeling so done with work, and thankfully only have 3 working days left :D although the house is such a mess with all the building works that I won't be getting any relaxation there either :haha: will be nice to have work off my plate though, I have so much to do at the moment. 

Can't believe I have just over 2 weeks until I'm due to have a baby!! I felt desperate for ages last time - it's really crept up on me this time.


----------



## MrsRose168

Bubbles1088 said:


> Hey guys! We have a baby! 6 pounds 10 oz of pure perfection! Pics and story to come later. <3
> 
> Good luck mumof5!!!

Congrats!!


----------



## tommyg

Congratulations Bubbles.
Every time I check in here somebody else seems to have delivered.

Random question, how many newborn outfits / baby grows do you have? 
I have 7 plain white and 7 slightly nicer.


----------



## rose.

I have about 10 in first size and loads of baby grows in 0-1 month, maybe 20-30? But that's because I got a bit carried away :haha:


----------



## GraceER

I only have 6 outfits in size newborn and 4 size 0-3! We haven't revealed the gender so I was expecting gifts after the birth and didn't want to go overboard..!


----------



## Sapphire86

Tommyg, I have about 5 short sleeve, 3 long sleeve, and 4 sleepers per girl in newborn size and about double that in 0-3 mos size (mostly due to shower gifts). 

The long sleeve onsies and zipper sleepers are my favorites this time of year.


----------



## jessicasmum

Congratulations Bubbles :)

Goodluck Mumof5!


----------



## MUMOF5

My newest princess is here, born today at 1617, 4 hours after having waters broken. She's a huge 11lb &#128563;, got a bit stuck on way out but we are both ok. Very relieved to have her snuggling in my arms, and she breastfeeds like a total dream &#128076; Xx


----------



## jessicasmum

Awww congratulations Mumof5 :)


----------



## Sapphire86

Congratulations Mumof5! I hope you're enjoying your sweet baby girl :D


----------



## Bubbles1088

Yay congrats mumof5!!!


----------



## GraceER

Congratulations mumof5! Wow what a large bundle, can't wait to see pictures! Enjoy your snuggles xx


----------



## Loopy Laura

Congrats mumof5! She kept you waiting for longer than you thought! It's so lovely to read all this baby news! Not much going on here - just needing the toilet constantly and pain in my upper bottom which makes it difficult to walk by the evening. But I really can't complain as so far blood pressure has behaved itself and all seems well!


----------



## rose.

Congratulations Mumof5!! What a weight! Bet she is feeding lots. glad all went OK in the end, it must have been a bit scary.


----------



## Jezika

Congrats MumOfFive (MumOfSix?) - sounds like things went well in the end? Would love to hear the birth story if/when you have a moment. And pics of course, if you're willing. 

Two days from due date and not much going on here... Hospital bag still not packed either, oops. And no birth plan.


----------



## tommyg

Congratulations MumofMany, what a weight hope you are ok, must be a relief to have her out.

Thanks for the comments on clothes. I think I will keep a hold of what I have but make sure nobody else buys 1 month clothes. I was tidying out a cupboard yesterday and found another 2 that I had completely forgotten about.


----------



## oneday123

Congrats mumof5.

I'm 5 days away from my due date now, but have been poorly with a virus all weekend. Starting to feel a little more human again now!!!!


----------



## rose.

Happy due date Jezika! Any signs of baby coming?

One day glad you're starting to feel better, labour with a virus would be no fun at all!!

Ugh I am getting so uncomfortable, more and more by the day. But - I only have one day left at work!! Day off tomorrow and then last day on Wednesday. I started clearing out my maternity clothes that I know I won't wear again today, as my friend is expecting so I thought I'd get a head start. I've kept the bits that will be useful while I get back in to shape and what I'm likely to wear for the next few weeks. I am surprised how much stuff I had that I haven't even worn, or have only worn a few times.


----------



## tommyg

Rose if you have stuff that you haven't worn you could chance your luck and return it. 

I too am down to just a couple of working days left. Looking forward to stopping work, been feeling really achy the last few days.


----------



## jessicasmum

Gosh I've been in so much pain and discomfort the past couple of days, even thought I could be going in labour Sunday Night, I get bad pressure in my bum and pelvis and tighnenings which are all painful and often make me shout out in pain. I dont remember this with my 1st and I didn't have any pressure with my 2nd due to her never going head down. It's getting pretty much impossible to bend/crouch down and trying to turn over in the night is a nightmare.
I don't want my pregnancy to be over in a way because this is my last and I felt like it has crazily flew by but this stage is horrible.
Saw my community midwife yesterday and i told her about the pain and she was saying probably normal but when I got on the bed to check baby's heartbeat and I shouted out she said maybe things might of started.
I keep saying I bet baby will end up going to 41 weeks after this with expecting him to come sooner. 

Sorry for the moan ladies, I hope all is well with you all and all our baby's are here safe and sound soon :)


----------



## Loopy Laura

Jessicasmum - I have exactly this problem too! So much pain and pressure in my bum and lots of cramping. I sometimes have sharp pains too which stop me in my tracks. Baby is moving fine though so I think it's just one of those things. I've been convinced baby will be early but you're probably right, we will still be waiting at 41 weeks haha! 

My last day at work is tomorrow and I've handed all my work over as I'm in a meeting all day tomorrow. I feel so ready to stop working now and focus on getting ready for this baby! 

My dh has been a star and has been painting for 3 nights in a row until 3am to get our new bedroom ready for the carpet fitter on Friday so fingers crossed we can move in to the new room at the weekend! Then I think I'll feel ready!


----------



## Jezika

Rose - no sign of baby but EVERY sign or intense pregnancy hormones and constant crying and irritability. 

Jessicasmum, I've felt the same as you for the past two weeks. I honestly don't think Matilda will make an appearance anytime soon despite already being overdue, and literally all my friends due after me have now had their babies.


----------



## rose.

Hang in there Jezika I am sure she won't be long :hugs: try to put your feet up and make the most of your last few days without a newborn to care for. I know how difficult it is waiting indefinitely but in a couple of weeks it will all be forgotten :)


----------



## Jessicahide

Hello girls, it's my due date tomorrow, it's strange to say that when Isobel is 3 weeks now... Sending my love to the waiters hope all the little ones arrive soon xxxx


----------



## jessicasmum

Loopy laura: It's tough at times isn't it the guess work thinking is this it, did you have similar with your first or has it felt completely different? I hope I'm wrong and neither of us will be here waiting at 41 weeks.
Yay for last day of work today, be nice to get sometime to just you and little one before baby arrives :) 
Awww that's great hubby is working so hard with the decorating, can I borrow him for my house :haha: My hubby not really a diy person and drags his feet over doing things but he has been taking on more now that he's realised that I've been struggling.

Jezika: Sorry still no sign of baby's arrival, must be a bit disheartening when your friends babies all arrived but it will be so worth the wait :) When's your next midwife/doctors appointment? Are they going to try do a sweep? Sorry if you've already mentioned this I've not been very good at keeping up with all the thread.

AFM: Things seem to have quitened down now, I had tiny blood spots Tuesday 1 time when I wiped going the toilet but nothing since, I got in a panic at first thinking this was the start but then thought after that I felt sore down below and it probably was due to the thrush I had :blush: that I'm now treating, it didn't look like the show I remembered I had with my first any way.
I think baby has moved a bit and not hurting me as much at the moment so all seemed false alarms.
I have my next growth scan tomorrow and consultant appointment straight after, hoping to book in the c-section for 41 weeks if I go over, really hope they can book it for 41 weeks exactly as that would be the 29th so I'd be out fx for new year and also I've got this silly thing I want baby to be born still in this year not 2017.


----------



## rose.

Hope you can get the C Section booked in before the new year Jessicasmum. I understand why you want to get baby out before the new year - a couple more weeks seems a lot closer than 2017!!

I am feeling a bit down and grumpy this morning. I rushed out of bed to be ready fort the builders and they didn't turn up, they've got a bit unreliable this week keep cancelling at short notice. We knew that they were going to fit us in between jobs but they did say that it would take around 2 weeks to do what they need to do, it's the end of the 2 weeks tomorrow and they still haven't really touched the back which means we have open trenches in the back garden which are probably going to collapse if it rains :( I am really worried they're just going to float off to their next job next week and we will still be in the same situation with the back as we were when they came originally!! They've done a good job of the front but surely it makes more sense to finish off the bit which has been started rather than start and finish a new bit but leave the other bit vulnerable?! I am sure they know what they doing but I've got a horrible feeling about it. 

I have finished work now which is a relief, but the house seems to need a mountain of cleaning and I'm so uncomfortable and tired all the time. I have booked a cleaner for Monday but I don't know if I can leave the house until then as its bothering me so much. And also I need to tidy everything before they come. 

Sorry for the boring rant - :haha: thank you for listening to me.


----------



## MUMOF5

So here she is ladies &#128149;&#128149;

We are both doing good, breastfeeding going well apart from sore bleeding nipples &#128534;, but she's the most scrummy little bubba. Her weight is down a bit (down to 10lb 1oz), so they are coming back to reweigh her tomorrow, here's hoping she's back on the up 
..so I typed out a big long birth story, then the app crashed and wiped my whole reply &#128545; Xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2340.jpg
File size: 50.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sapphire86

Mumof5, she's beautiful! 

Ladies who are still waiting, I hope time isn't passing too slowly for you. I feel for you... The anticipation is worse than waiting for Christmas as a kid :) 

Im convinced we get so uncomfortable at the end that way we're mentally ready to tackle recovery! I never got to that stage with DD1 but I was at a point with the twins where tackling a c-section recovery didn't sound so bad anymore :D

Now the twins are over 3 weeks old, I need to type out their birth story. Will update soon once that's done. 

Hoping for more happy baby news in the coming days.


----------



## Sapphire86

As promised... 

On Sunday 11/13 I started having contractions 2-2.5 mins apart. I didn't think much of it that morning and drove into town to pick up DD1 from her grandmother's house, run errands, and have lunch. I started timing the contractions on the drive in and ran some errands to see if walking would stop them. Eventually we decided to go to the hospital and I was monitored and given a bolus of fluid and a dose of terbutaline. The contractions stopped, we picked up dd and were home by bedtime. 

I woke up in the middle of the night with an unsettled stomach and general feeling of unease. I slept for a few broken hours and paced the house a bit but wasn't feeling contractions as strong as the previous day. I took dd to school in the morning but by lunchtime I called DH to come home because I felt like I was in labor even though I still wasn't feeling strong contractions. We dropped of the dog and dd with my mom and went to the hospital again about 24 hours after the first time! 

I was monitored and was having contractions every 2-2.5 mins again and was 2-3 cm dilated so ob said it was c-section time. The spinal was a challenge to place accurately because of my mild scoliosis. 

The surgeon discovered my original uterine c-section scar had separated leaving a large window through which the twins were visible. It's unnerving when your ob says "That's incredible. It's the largest window I've ever seen." And she's experienced! 

The babies were born within a minute of each other at 35+1 weeks healthy and crying with 5 min apgar scores of 9. 

The closure was performed while the babies were examined in an adjoining room where I could see them. 

They went to the nursery while I was in recovery and were brought to me once I made it to the postpartum room. The girls were 5 lb 6 oz and 4 lb 13 oz and both were 17.5 in long. 

Baby A went to nicu from day 2 - day 7 for a feeding tube until her sucking reflex developed. Happily, everyone was home before Thanksgiving. 

Now it's just sleep deprivation we're contending with but the girls are doing well and big sister (3) is adjusting beautifully.


----------



## Jessicahide




----------



## GraceER

Gorgeous babies Sapphire!! Keep the birth stories and photos coming ladies because honestly they give me a real boost, reminding me I'm having a baby and not just suffering some horrible torture for no reason! Ok I may be slightly dramatic there but seriously I am so fed up it's not even funny and I'm not even due yet. False labour is driving me INSANE. I'm having strong braxton hicks all day every day which get worse when I get up and do anything. Just when I think they're different and more painful and forming a pattern, they stop. I'm exhausted after yet another very disrupted night of contractions I honestly thought were the start of labour, only to go straight back to BH again by late morning. My baby is so low now I'm getting a lot of pains in my tailbone and lower tummy from the pressure. I lost a few bits of my plug today too. I know every day is a step closer and things could happen any minute now but this is so exhausting, I'm worried I'll be worn out before labour even starts. I'm trying my best to rest and get comfortable any way I can while also keeping upright as much as possible but it's so hard and I just want to cry. I feel like all I do on here is moan but I never expected to be feeling like this at this stage! I really envy ladies who just feel normal and then go into labour because this sucks.


----------



## rose.

Beautiful babies ladies :) still can't believe I have one of those in my tummy sometimes. It's so exciting seeing your pictures and thinking that my little lady should be here in the next couple of weeks!

Grace it does sound like you've very nearly there, or maybe even in early labour. I remember feeling that way in the early stages with DS. I hope you won't be waiting too much longer as its exhausting not being able to sleep due to irregular contractions :hugs:


----------



## Jezika

Love the story, Sapphire, and what beauties you have, Jessicahide and Mumof5!

Rose, I totally read your "rambling" post and quite enjoyed it haha. I'd totally check in with those builders about expectations and anything else you're concerned about. You don't want to deal with that stuff in the coming weeks. And I'm so grumpy too. Though actually feeling okay right this moment, but that can always change...

Grace - I totally feel you. I've had such a rough week. I can't even remember if I mentioned this before on here but I basically cried all day Tuesday, starting right in the middle of my oral exam for my ethics course (one day after my due date). I was cool as a cucumber last week at 39 weeks coz I felt like things were developing and I was so ready. The past few days I've just lost it... I'm in so much pain and discomfort, and baby has been so low for more than two weeks now that it constantly feels like she will just drop out my stomach.

Yesterday I had REALLY strong BH that we less than five minutes apart and really regular. I thought it might be "it" but the pessimistic side of me did not want to get my hopes up. So I didn't, and I was right not to, because they eventually subsided to normal BH. But it gave me some hope that stuff was at least happening. 

Today was my midwife appointment. I walked in and made some comment about baby being slow to come out and meet us. That's when my midwife reminded me that this isn't slow at all - this is completely normal, since the average delivery date for first-time babies is NINE DAYS OVERDUE. I was like, "I knoooooow, but it doesn't help when ALL 12 women around me that are due around now have had their babies EARLY. Is is just ME who's following the statistical norms!??!?!"

Anyway, to cut a long story short, we decided to try to book an induction for next Thursday, or as soon after as possible if that date isn't available. That'll put me at 41+3. I'm having an u/s on Monday, since they apparently like to do another biophysical profile at 41 weeks, then will also have a sweep on Monday if I'm still not labour, and again on Wednesday. I really hope she comes before then (though she is not super likely to, statistically speaking), otherwise I feel better to have some plans in place, even if I would like to avoid an induction.

Do you give think it's reasonable to take a 7- to 9-day-old baby to a Christmas buffet? (She wouldn't eat the buffet, obvs ;) )


----------



## jessicasmum

Thanks rose :) Sorry the building work is causing so much hassle :(

Sapphire lovely birth story and what beautiful babies :)

Mumof5 and Jessicahide your baby's are both adorable :)

Jezika must be hard for you but I bet it feels better now you have a date for induction, hopefully you'll have baby before then though :hugs:
Regarding taking baby out for Christmas buffet, I don't see why not but it's down to personal preference, I mean when I had my first I had it in my head that I shouldn't take her out too early but my feelings have totally changed now as I feel if all being well after I've had baby I'll be taking him out a lot sooner.


----------



## Jezika

Ah, okay, that is good to know, because I honestly have no idea what to expect, or even what some reasons are NOT to take her out (will she be confused and upset? Will I have to hold her all the time? Will she be at risk of picking up bugs? Will people think I made a bad decision?). I guess I will have a better feeling about how things are at the time? I hope!


----------



## jessicasmum

I was like that and I remember my SIL took her baby out the day after she came home so like 2 or 3 days old and I was like shocked and remember saying to my mum and sister I can't believe she's taking baby out that early you're not suppose to are you, but to have my sister tell me who was a qualified health visitor at the time say no its fine as long as everything was OK with baby and that it was an old fashioned thing that was said you are suppose to keep baby in for so many days before leaving the house and it isn't true.


----------



## counting

Fox's birth story: 

(Super long, Sorry!) 

After several weeks of elevated blood pressure the decision was made at 37 weeks exactly, after a night of severely elevated blood pressure readings, headache, some protein spilling and abnormal reflexes, that I would be started on labetalol to help control my pressure until 38 weeks at which point I would be induced. Since I was seeing a family doctor who does delivery, I was referred to a consultant to help make the final decisions and to book my induction.

The labetalol helped some with my blood pressure but we were not able to maintain any stability to the lowered pressures. While I waited to reach 38 weeks, I also began having a lot of "false labour". Hours of bloody show, contractions and pain which would last all night but seemed to taper off as morning approached.

The following week at 37w6d I saw the obsetrician for the induction consultation. At that point I learned the false labour had not been all for nothing, I was already 3cm dilated and effacing, no cervical ripening needed. The doctor put me on the induction list for the next day, so I went home to wait for a call, which was likely to arrive in the next 2 days depending on how crazy labour and delivery got.

The next day, mid morning I was taking a nap when the call came in- it was time to come have a baby!
When we arrived at the hospital we spent a few hours getting settled in the room where I would be later having my son. Even though I was having my third child, it seemed so surreal I was going to finally meet him. We went though my medical history and I chose to have my water broken to see if that alone would start labour and a saline lock placed due to my history of PPH. 

Finally after a long wait, a doctor arrived to break my water. I expected it to be a smooth process like it had been with my other two deliveries, but the doctor struggled to reach my cervix and had difficulty finding a pocket of fluid. She attempted but decided to call a more experienced dr to rupture my membranes. 

While waiting for a second doctor, I stood up, and experienced what I believed was a small leak of fluid. Unfortunately although it was a steady leak, the nurse was unable to collect a sample to verify. After another wait a second dr arrived and attempted to break my waters as well. She could not find a pocket of fluid and determined that baby boys head was not as well engaged as she would like so she recommended we start some oxytocin to bring his head down more and to get labour going. She thought she may have scraped the membranes but had no gush. I was so incredibly anxious about starting the drip. I knew it would most likely change my plans to have a second natural birth, as with my first oxytocin delivery I found the contractions very unbearable as compared to " natural" contractions and went with an epidural. 
The next time I stood to go to the washroom...I had a huge gush. My water had been broken by the second doctor after all! 

Even with the water breaking and the drip, labour didn't start. I tried walking and bouncing on the ball but as soon as I would move around even the smallest contraction I experienced would stop. My IV was having a lot of problems. Blood not flushing through, reverse flow warnings....and my hand began to puff up some. There was something wrong with my IV I believed, that it was being kinked off in my wrist when I moved, but a new nurse did not think that could be the case. 

After about 7 hours on the drip, I was at the maximum (of 24)without a second obsetrician consult. And no real contractions still. 

My doctor arrived at the hospital and decided to attempt to break my water for a third time. She managed to get some fluid to gush, so it was determined I probably had fore waters that were preventing progress. It was also about this time that I discovered laying flat with my wrist loose caused contractions to come fast and strong.I spent quite a while in bed dangling my wrist, until contractions had a good strong pattern and then got up and started moving to cope with them.

I bounced on the ball, then after that was giving me no relief I moved to the bath. Suddenly my labour had gone from nothing to incredibly intense in a short amount of time. I started shaking, overcome with nausea and nothing I was doing would any longer touch the strength of the oxytocin contractions. 

My drip was turned down but by this point I was in agony, it felt nothing like my last natural labour had. It felt unnatural and I was convinced I was dying or at least in transition. I asked to have a dilation check. My nurse checked and informed me that I was still only 4cm...the same as I'd been when my water was broken the last time before contractions had even started. I'd made no progress and yet I felt like I was dying. I decided that I needed to get an epidural, and I requested one. Even though anesthesiology arrived very quickly, by the time they did I knew that there was no way I could sit still for the epidural. I was writhing in pain and clawing at my husbands chest in tears. There was no break in contractions, just a steady, unbearable, crushing pain. At this point I made the choice to have a shot of fentanyl placed in my IV in order to keep me still enough for the epidural. I felt so defeated and afraid of suffering for any longer. 

When the fentanyl hit me, it didn't remove the pain, it made me feel slow, as though I couldn't move to react to the pain anymore. Pressed against Matthews chest I felt the anesthesiologist working, but it seemed to be taking such a long time. I found out that she was having difficulty placing the needle, and failed to place it twice before finally placing one successfully. While I was waiting for the epidural to be finished I started feeling intense pressure. It was difficult for me not to clench up and I could feel my body wanting to strain. Even though the epidural was placed successfully I was told, and the fentanyl was wearing off... I was still in agony. The pressure was incredible. I rolled over on my back as soon as I was told it was ok by the anesthesiologist and my nurse checked my dilation...and I had progressed from 4cm to 10cm and ready to push in the time it had taken to place the epidural.

I was so frustrated, but fully focused on meeting my son!

My doctor came in, along with a student doctor, my nurse, and a second nurse. Eveyone had been briefed on my plan for delivery. I requested to not have to hold my legs back or to be coached on pushing and without the strain and encouragement to push hard, I felt my body slowly, steadily bear down without any real effort. Everyone stood back and I reached down and felt the top of my son's head and I was amazed as with each push he came closer and closer to arriving earth side. And then in what seemed like no time at all, I felt his head crowing and coming out. I reached down and touched his head and my doctor reminded me to stop for a moment to let him rotate, and then all of the sudden I felt his body slip out of me into my hands and I lifted him onto my chest. I could see him as I lifted him up and he felt so light and slippery and he was covered in vernix, eyes squeezed shut and head covered in wet wisps of dark hair and I held him to my chest and nobody touched him or took him, and it felt like he and I were the only people in the entire world. I rubbed his back and body with my hands to coax him to take his first breath. At 2:43am on November 25th, 2016 Fox Archer Quinn Turner entered the world and let out his first beautiful cry in my arms. 

I spent the next few minutes uninterrupted, fawning over my new son, and kissing him on the head and examining every perfect inch of his little body and admiring how beautiful and amazing he is, and watching Matthew as he saw his son for the first time. 

After a few minutes his cord had stopped pulsating, and my doctor clamped it off and handed me the scissors, and I cut the cord that had joined myself and my baby boy together for the past nine months. I was amazed at how fat and thick it was, especially since it only had two vessels instead of the usual 3.

Delivery of the placenta was easy and without any excessive bleeding, and I found out i'd had absolutely no tearing unlike my other deliveries, which my doctor and nurse attributed to the fact I had breathed him out rather than pushing, which I'd done completely unintentionally. They couldnt get over it and kept talking about how beautiful and peaceful a delivery it was. Around the same time Fox started rooting for the breast and latched on perfectly and nursed for over an hour, like he'd done it a thousand times before. 
Despite a frustrating labour, I had a beautiful, absolutely perfect delivery and finally, I was holding my child, safe in my arms after so much waiting and uncertainty.

November 25th, 2016 at 2:43am
7lbs9oz
50.5cm long
38w1d 
Fox Archer Quinn Turner
My beautiful rainbow baby arrived earth side in his mamas hands.


----------



## counting

I really apologize for any those...typed out on my phone with baby in arms!!!


----------



## counting

:)
 



Attached Files:







15194581_10157886089295694_2795315429564448123_o.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 5









15129468_10156472042976515_2340506053792889004_o.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Sapphire86

Thank you for sharing your beautiful story and pictures counting!


----------



## GraceER

Wow counting!! Sounds like your labour was very intense but good for you on requesting to keep things as natural as possible without coached pushing etc despite needing some interventions. I feel like all we hear about is natural no-drug birth with breathing techniques and delayed clamping OR medicated births where the doctors are in full control and everything else goes out of the window. It sounds like you got a mix that was right for you and Fox which is so lovely. Congratulations again &#128525;


----------



## jessicasmum

Thank you for sharing your beautiful story counting, your baby boy is georgous :)


----------



## rose.

Jezika I think the buffet will be fine. We will be taking baby out quickly after the birth as long as she and I are both ok health wise. Last time I think we took DS out for lunch when he was about a week old and he did nothing but sleep the whole time and had a small feed while we were out. Oh and have a big poo explosion :haha: I guess just try and feed baby before you go and make sure you have spare clothes etc. But when they're that little all they really do is sleep and eat and poo so in my opinion it's the easiest time to take them out!!

Counting lovely pics :)


----------



## counting

GraceER said:


> Wow counting!! Sounds like your labour was very intense but good for you on requesting to keep things as natural as possible without coached pushing etc despite needing some interventions. I feel like all we hear about is natural no-drug birth with breathing techniques and delayed clamping OR medicated births where the doctors are in full control and everything else goes out of the window. It sounds like you got a mix that was right for you and Fox which is so lovely. Congratulations again &#65533;&#65533;

I went 100% drug free with my second sons birth, and that was amazing... and I was able to help catch him but pushing was coached it was hard to catch him as I was being told to hold back my legs... and then when he came out his cord snapped, he didn't start breathing, I hemmorhaged... so the actual delivery with Fox's birth was actually way more the experience I'd hoped for with my natural birth. ( my firsts birth was oxytocin induction with epidural and the delivery was definately not what I'd hoped for, though of course meeting my gorgeous son was!)

I'm honestly so glad I'm able to say you can have multiple interventions, induction, epidural... and still have an amazing, empowering hands off delivery!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congratulations xx


----------



## Jezika

Counting, that's definitely reassuring to hear that you can have a mix... I feel the whole natural vs. doctor-led issue can be very polarizing and it was hard for me to reconcile how I can fall somewhere in the middle, even though that's what felt best for me. So this is really inspiring!

Rose - that's really encouraging re: taking baby out!


----------



## jessicasmum

Went to my growth scan and consultant appointment today and wasn't expecting it :(
Baby is measuring 10Ibs 6 so sonogramer was mentioning they might want to induce me but I told her that I was already refusing induction.
So I went to see the consultant and get seen straight away and the first thing she says is "shall we have a baby then" and I almost broke down crying, I felt emotionally all over the place as I knew what was going to be said.
She thinks I won't be able to birth naturally due to his size and a c-section is the best option.
So I'm having baby on Thursday when I'll be exactly 39 weeks, bit all over the place today.
We have 5 full days to get head rounds things now and prepare.


----------



## Sapphire86

Jessicasmum, I'm sorry things aren't going as planned. Babies and pregnancy can be so unpredictable. I am excited that you get to meet your baby in a few days!


----------



## jessicasmum

Thank you sapphire, I just wanted to give baby a chance to come on his own accord, I know things don't always go to plan but thought the natural route was looking good this time until today, he went head down from 30 weeks unlike DD2 who was unstable lie. I just don't feel that baby is big well that big any way.
I know I should be looking on the bright side that I get to have my baby boy in less than a week just more in shock and unprepared at the moment.


----------



## Sapphire86

The ultrasound measurements definitely can be off. My 3 girls were all early... 36 weeks (iugr/fetal distress/not in labor) and 35 weeks (twins/in labor) so 39 weeks sounds amazing to me! 

I do understand wanting him to come naturally. I very much wanted a vbac with baby #2. The twins derailed those plans!

Maybe he'll decide to make his entrance in the next few days on his own? Fingers crossed.


----------



## MUMOF5

Jessicasmum I feel for you, but equally scans can underestimate weight too, they didn't expect my little girl to be 11lbs, when she got stuck on the way out it was a very scary and traumatic time, she was stuck for a while too, thankfully with no long term effects, and as a midwife it's one of the emergencies in the delivery room that you really dread, I'll be honest I was petrified. If I'd have known her size (and the Drs had) and been offered a c section then I can honestly say that I would've gone with it. I hope all goes to plan and you can look forward to meeting your little one on Thursday xx


----------



## jessicasmum

Thanks ladies.
I know the sonogramer said that they can be off with measurements at this stage by 15%.
Consultant was saying about concerns of his shoulders getting stuck so I know it's not a risk worth taking.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Jessicasmum - I'm sorry that this must have been a shock for you but I think a c section probably is the best option for you. On the positive side you will meet your baby soon! It's no surprise you've been feeling so uncomfortable. 

Rose - I hope you can talk to the builders and get things moving. 

Grace and jezika and anyone else waiting, I hope you're not waiting too much longer. 

Thank you for all the birth stories - it does make it feel more real for me! And it has reminded me that this birth could be a lot different to my last one! 

AFM, sorry I haven't been on in a few days. I finished work on Thursday which was lovely and we've just been busy with getting our new bedroom prepared. We slept in there last night for the first time so I'm very happy! We still need to decorate the stairs and have no carpet there but realistically I doubt this will happen before the birth now. Jessicasmum - happy to lend my dh for diy haha! He's been very good this past week in getting motivated to do it! 

I had contractions every 10 mins for about 1.5 hours on Thursday but nothing since then. I think baby may have turned though as I'm suddenly feeling all the movement very low so I'm a bit concerned she's now breech. I guess I'll just have to wait and see until my next appointment on Wednesday. She was definitely head down at my 36 week appointment.


----------



## GraceER

Jessicasmum I'm sorry you're now looking at a c-section but you really are making the right decision. A c-section can still be a very positive birth experience so you should think about how you would like it to go and maybe even write a birth plan. Your baby will be here so soon now and that's exciting!

Laura you think your baby has turned?! Can you feel feet anywhere? My baby's feel feel huge now so I can't miss them, she likes to kick me in the diaphragm. If you're at all concerned you should check out the spinning babies website they have loads of techniques you can try to improve baby's position before and during labour.

Jezika I hope your baby is coming very soon it's definitely your turn!!

I've just woken up from a better but strange night. Didn't get up for a single hot water bottle for the first time in days, no contractions at all. I did however have some strange, unpleasant dreams. Weird! I've gone from 3-4 loose bowel movements a day to feeling a bit constipated despite eating exactly the same. I finally managed to reach my own cervix now that it's a little lower and I'm not dilated at ALL! It is softening though and I'm losing plug pieces every day so that's something. I really felt like labour was imminent but now it feels ages away. OH has been wonderful though helping to distract me. He took me into town yesterday to cheer me up and has me playing his PlayStation to keep me occupied &#128540;. Feeling a bit less frustrated about the wait now!


----------



## jessicasmum

Loopy Laura: Thank you. Yeah I think it was more the shock yesterday because wasn't what I was expecting but I know this is the best option for baby and me.
That's nice now you've finished work now and get to have a bit of rest in the mornings.
Hope baby hasn't turned breech, I was thinking at times that mine had maybe turned because I do get a lot of movement at bottom but no he's been head down since 30 weeks just think he's a wriggler. Is it a scan you have Wednesday or will it just be midwife/consultant checking baby's position?

Grace: Thank you. I would like baby to be placed on me if possible first as I didn't get this option with DD2 as I had to have a general anaesthetic because the spinal didn't work, this is one of my main concerns this time that it doesn't work again.
The shock I think it easing now though and I'm trying to a focus on that I'll have my baby in my arms in 5 days <3
That is good you are feeling less frustrated about the wait now and your OH sounds like he's been very supportive.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Grace - I really have no idea. I can't establish where anything is. The only reason I think she may have turned is because the movements were always high up before and since a couple of days ago they seem to be all in my pelvis on the left side. I wish I knew for sure - she's been moving a huge amount the past couple of days so I do think she may have turned!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Jessicasmum - it's a consultant appointment which will just involve a midwife feeling tummy to check position but I will mention it to them so they can prod around to check. I don't have any more scans due. 

I'm glad you're getting over the shock and focusing on the fact baby will be here soon!


----------



## GraceER

Well after a lovely happy morning I suddenly feel terrible. Physically weak and flu-like, back and stomach cramping like I'm going to have vomiting or diarrhoea or maybe both. Can't move from the sofa. Really hope feeling this crappy is for a good reason!!


----------



## GraceER

Yep, diarrhoea. Proper diarrhoea this time not just a bit looser than normal. Come on baby!!


----------



## jessicasmum

Loopy Laura: Hopefully good news Wednesday on baby's position :)

Grace: Sorry you are feeling so bad, I hope this is signs of baby on the way :hugs:


----------



## Jessicahide

GraceER said:


> Yep, diarrhoea. Proper diarrhoea this time not just a bit looser than normal. Come on baby!!

Sounds promising, do you have any dirolite or lemonade, help to replace the salts and sugars you need xxx


----------



## Loopy Laura

Grace - definitely a good sign! I hope this is it for you!


----------



## rose.

Grace I had that when I was in early labour with DS. For the last few days my bowels have definitely been random and looser than normal. Whenever I eat a big meal I always need to go shortly afterwards. Think it's where there's no room down there anymore! Baby is pushing on my cervix constantly and it's so uncomfortable. I feel so irritated this afternoon, DH has been driving me mad, DS is driving me mad, the mess in the house is driving me mad arghhhh!! I'm exhausted but I think I need to get away from DH this evening and have a massive random tidy up ready for the cleaners on Monday. Maybe if I feel I've done something productive I won't feel so frustrated. I literally feel like every little thing is annoying me :(


----------



## GraceER

What I believe are real contractions started at 3am, getting longer, stronger and closer together!! After the diarrhoea yesterday I had a lot of cramping and has type pains but managed to settle things with a bath and some sexy time with my OH. Got a couple of hours restless sleep before I couldn't ignore the pains anymore! They feel like strong period pains in my back and stomach. Really hope it's for real this time after the week I've had!


----------



## Jezika

Grace, keep us updated! I had painful cramps and baaaad diarrhea a few times, so now I probably won't believe I'm actually in labour till baby's head is poking out, but I hope this is it for you!


----------



## rose.

Good luck Grace!! :)


----------



## Sapphire86

Fingers crossed this is it grace!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

How exciting!


----------



## GraceER

Contractions lasting 1 minute every 3 minutes. OH running me a bath. If they don't slow down in there it's time to call the midwife!


----------



## jessicasmum

Good luck Grace!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Very exciting grace! Good luck!


----------



## rose.

Sounds great I am sure she's here by now!! Looking forward to hearing your news :)


----------



## GraceER

No baby &#128557;. False labour. Annoyed at my stupid body. Jezika I'm with you, I will no longer believe this baby is coming until it's head is sticking out!


----------



## rose.

Oh no!! Sorry to hear that. I had a similar experience with my son, I really thought it was starting and then after a day and a bit the contractions tailed off... Luckily my waters went so they admitted me to induce the next day, otherwise I'm not sure how long it would have gone on for. Hope you're not waiting too much longer :hugs:


----------



## jessicasmum

Oh I'm sorry to hear that Grace :hugs:


----------



## oneday123

Sorry that everything has stopped Grace. Hopefully the contractions you have had have started to dilate you and will help when active labour starts.

I'm 40+2 today and had a sweep this morning. I've been bleeding quite a bit since, but that has now stopped. Also think I may have had a bloody show. During the sweep the consultant said my cervix was soft and she could feel the baby's head. Baby is engaged so it's just a waiting game. Since the sweep I've been bouncing on the ball and have been for a brisk (well, as brisk as I could!!) walk. Everything is feeling super uncomfortable, but no signs of labour yet.

I've got another sweep booked in for Friday, so I'm hoping that if this one doesn't get labour started, it will help things along for Friday!!


----------



## rose.

That sounds very positive oneday! Hopefully this one will work and you won't need the next :)


----------



## jessicasmum

FX you won't need the 2nd sweep on Friday oneday, good luck!


----------



## jessicasmum

I have my pre op in the morning, I'm assuming that things are the same as my last c-section but you never know they are always changing things even though it's only been 27 months since my last.

Getting scarily close now, under 60 hours before I go in to have my baby boy, not that I've been counting down or anything :haha:


----------



## faithforbaby

Just an update for me! Lucas Henry was born 11/29/16 via C-Section at 10:12am. He weighed 6lb 15oz &#128578; We are doing great and the recovery for my second cesarean has been excellent! The only pain meds I took was 800mg Ibuprofen on the first day home from hospital! Congrats to all the new arrivals! Thinking and praying for smooth deliveries for the rest of you!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0318.jpg
File size: 58.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Sapphire86

Congratulations! Lucas is adorable.


----------



## faithforbaby

Thank you so much! We are absolutely smitten! &#128153;


----------



## oneday123

Congratulations. Lucas is totally gorgeous.

I started contracting at around midnight. It's now almost 6am and they've been pretty constant the whole time. Definitely getting more painful and intense. Debating whether to take pain killers now. I'm so worried about taking something too early! I've had a nice, long shower already.

I sent dh back to bed at around 3am, seemed silly we were both losing out on sleep! Will phone my mum once ds1 is awake to come and collect him.

I'm so worried this isn't the real deal though, and will all stop!!


----------



## Jezika

Faithforbaby - What a lovely little chap! Congrats and glad the c section recovery is going well!

Oneday - ooh, any updates?

Went for a stretch and sweep today, except couldn't do the sweep because I'm not even 1cm dilated. FML. I go for another ultrasound (had one today) and another sweep on Wednesday, but I doubt anything more will have happened by then. Induction is booked for Thursday. I feel bad sticking to it because I generally wanted to avoid an induction but at this point I just want to know when baby is coming because it really does feel like she never, ever will!

Grace, selfishly, thank goodness someone is in a similar boat!!! I feel like the only one in the world whose baby does not want to come out (which is ridiculous and untrue, I know). I've been having weird pains and loose stools/intermittent diarrhea for WEEKS now. Grr!!


----------



## jessicasmum

Awww congratulations faithforbaby, he is sooo cute :)


----------



## oneday123

They've really eased off typically. Even managed an hour's nap. Still getting contractions but not as strong and not as often. Going to try to keep active today with walking/bouncing on the ball to see if I can get things going again. Just hoping that overnight's contractions have done something!!


----------



## rose.

Congratulations faith :)

Jezika I still haven't had any signs of labour and I'm days away. My bowels have been off for a while but that's about it. I am sure my baby isn't going to come until next week at the earliest but I'm hoping its on or before 22nd so I won't miss DS opening his presents!! I will start making a conscious effort to get her out from Monday but I'm sure it won't make a bit of difference :haha: I am looking forward to seeing if I'm even a little bit dilated when I go for my sweep next Monday.

Ahh DS treated me to a lie in this morning :D 9am he came in to my room! This is unheard of. He's also in a great mood now which is nice. We are visiting soft play this morning and then off out for lunch with some friends so I am quite looking forward to today.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congratulations!


----------



## faithforbaby

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Congratulations faithforbaby! He's gorgeous! 

Jezika, Grace, oneday and Rose (and anyone else approaching or passed their due dates) I really hope things start happening soon for you before any inductions. I know it doesn't feel like it but you really don't have long left! 

AFM I've been contracting on and off for a week now and my lower back is in so much pain. I had brown spotting a couple of days ago and regular loose bowels. I was certain things were happening but now I'm not so sure. I wish I could just relax but my back is hurting so much I can't get comfortable. I have a consultant appointment later today. I'm also getting a bit sore and itchy on my previous c section scar. I know it's still early but I'd really like to have baby this week if possible.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Oh and jessicasmum - hope all goes well - good luck!


----------



## rose.

Hope the appointment went/goes well Laura! I'm having my hair done today, making the most of some me time before baby arrives :) it's my last plan that I really wanted to keep before baby arrives, so apart from a few nice lunches/play dates I don't really have much to do now :)


----------



## GraceER

Thanks Laura. No real change here, though my braxton hicks are SO strong today and have stopped me in my tracks a couple of times. They were coming with cramping earlier so I went to lie down and within a few minutes they had stopped. I have moments where I'm fine and I know I'm close now and everything is ok and others where I burst into tears for no reason and feel really down despite having so much to look forward to! The joys of waiting for a baby huh.

How is everyone else handling the wait?


----------



## Loopy Laura

I really feel for you grace. I've been having braxton hicks for a week now and it's both physically and mentally exhausting as it's hard when you think this could be it, particularly when you get strong ones. I cried 3 times yesterday - once in John Lewis just because some children were singing Christmas carols! These hormones are all over the place! 

Rose, I hope your hair appointment went well - it's so important to do stuff for you so well done for keeping to the plan! 

I had a sweep today which was very painful. I'm 1cm dilated and 70% effaced which the consultant who did it said was promising that things could happen soon. We will see!


----------



## jessicasmum

Thank you Loopy Laura :)

Very nervous now I feel sick, just going to bed now and I'll be up at 5:30 am, dropping DD2 off at my parent's on the way at 7:30 am then be at the hospital at 8:00 am.

I will try to update as soon as I can, wish me luck ladies!


----------



## GraceER

Good luck Jessicasmum!


----------



## rose.

Good luck jessicasmum!!

I'm emotional too. I almost cried when I dropped DS off at nursery yesterday, as I was walking to my car I kept thinking that it won't be long before he's not my little baby boy :( he's growing up so fast and I can't wait to see how he grows up as a big brother, but it was still a bit sad. I have tears in my eyes now just thinking about it :haha:

I think baby has moved lower and possibly engaged a bit more because I feel pressure on one side of my pelvis between my legs. It feels like a bruise but I'm sure it's her head stretching everything and pressing on the bones/ligaments. So uncomfortable! As if I wasn't waddling enough already. That side of my hip was also really sore in the night when turning over. I'm finding it really hard to get to sleep at the moment too as I get restless legs and want to keep turning over but it hurts so much :(

Definitely getting fed up of being pregnant here, thankfully it is almost the end of the week so I'd be happy for her to come whenever now to be honest.


----------



## jessicasmum

Thank you ladies :)


----------



## jessicasmum

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=978791&stc=1&d=1481816013

Leo George :cloud9: 15/12/2016. 11:06am. 9Ibs 8 and half (exactly the same weight as DD2)


----------



## rose.

Congratulations, love the name Leo :)


----------



## Sapphire86

Congrats Jessicasmum! 

I feel like the countdown is on now to see which babies will arrive before the 25th! Hang in there ladies. These babies won't stay in forever :)


----------



## jessicasmum

Thank you ladies :D I'm annoyed Leo's photo is just a link that I posted, it worked proper on my journal.

Good luck ladies still waiting!


----------



## oneday123

Congratulations jessicasmum.

After 2 days of early labour contractions and reaching 4cm, I had my waters broken and put on the hormone drip. 1 hour and 45 minutes after being put on the drip, ds2 was born. He was born on the 14th December at 4:20pm weighing 7lbs 8oz.


----------



## rose.

Congratulations oneday :)

It's my due date today! Don't feel like she's coming any time soon. I hope she does, I'm so fed up of waking so much at night and feeling gross all the time. I also hope that once she's born I can reconnect with DH as it seems like we never just cuddle and get intimate anymore. The last couple of days I've been stupidly emotional, crying over nothing, so I think maybe my hormones have ramped up ready to get things started.

People have already started texting asking if I've had any twinges. Arghh! I hope this girl doesn't keep me waiting too long as it drives me mad when people ask every day.


----------



## jessicasmum

Thank you one day and a massive congratulations on your baby boy :D

Happy due day rose! I hope your little girl doesn't leave you waiting much longer.

I've been allowed home today :happydance: now the fun really starts, I've already had my post pregnancy hormonal melt down and I've only been home 2 hours :shock:


----------



## MUMOF5

Congrats on the new arrivals everyone, and lots of luck to those still waiting for their special Christmas presents xx. Time is flying, can't believe Elsie is already 2 weeks old, although now can't imagine life without her, she really is the icing on the cake for our family &#128149;&#10084;&#65039;&#128076; Xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congratulations xx


----------



## tommyg

I can hardly keep up with this thread. Congratulations to all the mummies who have their babies. 

Sometimes mine feels very unreal but I am most definitely looking forward to seeing it and holding it in my arms. 
I had a sweep yesterday and been having a show and BH since. I'm thinking it will be the middle of next week before baby is here. Hopefully I manage to escape being induced on 23rd. Trying not to think about it would really like the baby home for Christmas.


----------



## rose.

TommyG I am getting anxious about baby arriving on Christmas Day too :( I really hope she comes early next week so we can hopefully be home and settled in time for Christmas Day. 

Jezika how are you doing, has baby arrived?

My baby has been getting constant hiccups the last few days. Has anyone else experienced this? I'm thinking it must be her practicing breathing.

I have had a bit more cm the last couple of days but that's literally my only sign :( no proper plug, the occasional BH but nothing like proper contractions. Ahh. I hope she can tell that I've literally got no plans after tomorrow so it's time for her to come :haha:


----------



## Jezika

That's promising, rose! FX for you and anyone else waiting!

So Matilda has finally arrived! On the 15th in fact. Life has been super hectic since then and I no longer know what sleep is (currently 5am and nursing her after having had maybe 4 hours' broken sleep since she was born). 

Ironically, after all my complaining about being overdue and how I felt like she will never, ever come, when she did come it was fast and furious - within about six hours of first having triage check my cervix at hospital (before which they assumed they'd have to send me home for 12 hours with cervadil), I had her in my arms, with less than an hour of pushing and the midwives scrambling to prepare for delivery. Had to switch off even the low dose of oxytocin because the contractions came almost instantly two minutes apart and I had to wait for an epidural. I have to say I'm proud of silently breathing through the contractions (thanks to hypnobirthing), but the idea of having to keep doing that for potentially many, many more hours seemed like torture to me. Turns out I was already up to 8cm dilated by the time I got the epidural! Oh, and it was such bliss. I went from feeling pretty miserable to absolutely fantastic and could actually enjoy the labour.

DH and I (me with a mirror) watched Tilly being born at 9:36pm on Dec 15. She was perfectly healthy, no cord around her neck or anywhere else like I'd feared throughout the pregnancy, and an APGAR score of 9 at birth at 10 at five mins. I got some perineal tearing because she came so fast (needed stitches) and she got a hemotoma on her beautiful little head where the midwife thinks she must've very quickly turned 100 degrees from a semi-occipital position, the long way around to the normal birthing position. Her arm must've gotten stuck during this ambitious twist, because she came out with an arm behind her head, like a diva. She was placed on my chest right after birth and we waited till the cord drained, and then DH cut the cord. She latched super quickly and we were so in awe of her generally. The placenta delivery was a bit more tricky because it didn't seem to want to detach completely within a good time, and the docs had actually turned up to do the allegedly not-very-nice procedure right when I managed to push it out during my final attempt, whew! 

Later, the midwives gave me a "tour" of my placenta, which was pretty neat (we have pictures; great for Christmas cards) and noted that it was pretty old and tired-looking and that they were surprised it did such a great job for Matilda so much past her due date!

Anyway, we were home around three hours after delivery and somehow coordinated our entire visit to the hospital around a snowstorm, which started and then stopped all while we were there (my poor midwife had to get there halfway through, though she got to go home pretty early, so that makes up for it!).

Our baby Tilly was 7 lbs 8.3 oz, almost exactly as the ultrasound estimated days before, and mercifully much smaller than I had expected!

Some pics:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0110.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0108.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0098.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0084.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ExpatMomKorea

It's been a while since I've visited the site! Congratulations to all of the moms that have delivered! I hope all of your bundles of joy are healthy and happy.

And I hope all of the moms still waiting are holding up okay. It can't be easy with the holidays rolling around. So far, the cold weather is helping with that insane, burning feeling in my feet. Maybe it's doing the same for all of the ladies here. I literally shuffle my feet along the tile floor for a cooling effect. :p

I also have good news. After 48 days since my daughter's birth, she was finally released from the hospital. We've been home now for about 2 weeks. It's been a complete blessing to have my parents around to help. Because of how premature my daughter is, she sometimes sleeps through her feedings so we all have to wake her up every 3 hours so none will be missed. 
My daughter went home at 4 lbs. 11 oz. and is now 5 lbs. 6 oz. She's become so active and social since her release from the hospital. I can hardly believe she's been home so long.

I'm still counting down the days until her original due date (12/29/2016). Once she reaches that point, the doctor says we can start comparing her milestones to that of full term babies.


----------



## rose.

Congratulations Jezika I'm so glad she's finally arrived safely! Hopefully you'll get some more sleep soon.

I'm also so glad that your daughter is home Expatmom - hope you have a lovely family Christmas!


----------



## Sapphire86

Congrats Jezika! I'm so excited for you. Thanks for sharing your beautiful birth story and pictures of your gorgeous baby girl. I hope breastfeeding starts going smoothly soon and that you get some sleep. (ha... I know it is sometimes impossible!) 

Expat mom, I'm so glad baby is home now! I'm glad you have help. It's so hard to feed a sleepy baby. My twins only arrived 5 weeks early but also came home low birth weight and on a 3 hr schedule but lately they wake themselves up every 3 hrs like clockwork. Today's their due date though so I'm hoping it will get easier over the next month.


----------



## MrsRose168

Congrats Jezika! She's a doll!


----------



## Bubbles1088

Congrats ladies. I haven't been on much as I've been more active in the Facebook group, but Aria arrived for us on 11/30 at 4:10pm. I was 38+2. I went in for my regular appointment and got put in the hospital for high BP and protein in my urine. Luckily I didn't have pre-e but I did go into labor while in the hospital so they went ahead with my c-section. Aria is doing amazing...she's a great baby. Her big sister is still having trouble adjusting though; she's used to being queen of the castle! ;)


----------



## Sapphire86

Congratulations bubbles!


----------



## rose.

Congratulations Bubbles! I am sure it will just take some time for her to get used to it, she's still so little herself. My son is almost 4 but I'm still expecting a fair amount of jealousy!! 

I'm going for a sweep this morning, bit nervous as I've not had one before so I don't really know what to expect, and poor DS is going to have to come with me as I have nobody around to ask (DH is at work, mums at work, leaving him with a friend would probably be more upsetting for him than him having to come - he's a bit clingy at the moment!!). I hope it helps to get things moving but at least if it doesn't, I might get an idea as to whether I'm even a little bit dilated etc.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Congratulations jessicasmum, oneday, bubbles and jezika! So exciting to hear all these announcements (I know I've already congratulated a couple of you on Facebook!) 

ExpatMomKorea - I'm so happy your little girl is home and you can enjoy a family Christmas. 

I'm feeling fed up. I've been having contractions on and off for 11 days now and been losing my plug over the last 4 days. I know it's still early but it's felt like she's coming so many times. I had a really painful contraction last night and was convinced it was happening but nope! I really wanted her before Christmas and am now worried she'll come on Christmas Day aargh!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Rose - I hope the sweep is ok today! I've got a second one booked for tomorrow and am just looking forward to seeing if these contractions have been doing anything!


----------



## rose.

It was fine thanks :) DS was really good and stayed outside the curtain with his colouring pens and stickers, and it only took a minute or so. Was quite uncomfortable. I've had some light staining since and everything feels quite wet (tmi sorry!!), have had a few niggly pains/cramps too. Nothing to get too excited about though so we will see if it makes any difference.

I'm really worried baby is going to come on Xmas day too! It would be so nice if she came in the next couple of days so we can get used to life with a newborn and join in with Xmas at SIL's. DS loves spending time with his cousins and I so want to see him open his presents.


----------



## tommyg

Rose well done getting LO to sit with stickers while you had it done. Fingers crossed it actually does something for you.
Mine on Friday seems only to have caused a show and Braxton hicks. 

Anyone know what the average time from pessary gel is to delivery (esp for second baby?)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Laura..same here...every single day :(


----------



## rose.

Sorry your sweep hasn't worked TommyG. I'm not convinced mine will, but baby girl has been going crazy tonight pushing down with her head and up with her feet! I have heard a weird click sound a couple of times too - reminds me of when you pull your fingers and they click?! Has anyone else had this?!


----------



## tommyg

Is the clicking maybe your pelvis, is it sore? 
Rose I hope your sweep does it for you.


----------



## GraceER

Feeling for other ladies who are also suffering with prodromal/latent phase labour!! Mine started 2 weeks ago now and still no baby. I have down moments when things have ramped up only to stop where I just can't stop crying because I just want this to be over, but in my more sensible moments I know every contraction is doing something and whenever I read about other women's experiences it seems to end with a nice, fast active labour! I've been contracting irregularly with backache all day again today but it isn't escalating. Midwife is coming over tomorrow and I'll be offered a second sweep so I hope I'll be at least 3cm by now since I was 2cm and 100% effaced on Thursday. My OH has been an absolute superstar keeping me upbeat, making me laugh, giving me hugs and even massaging my back to relax me in the middle of the night. I know this is hard on him too and I'm so lucky he's been so supportive. My parents decided to book a self catering place near our house to stay in over Christmas to take the pressure off worrying about the baby coming in time. Trying to take my mind off contractions with fun Christmas films, we've watched Home Alone and Elf so far! Congratulations to those who have had their babies recently, the stories and photos really do keep me going. Reminds me this is all for a good cause!!


----------



## rose.

Oh Grace I feel for you - I was in early labour for a few days and thought that was bad enough! It is so exhausting not sleeping for days (or in your case weeks!!) on end. I do hope you get a nice quick labour though to make up for it. It would make sense as you're already dilating so the contractions must be doing something.

I had some uncomfortable pains last night and a lot of pressure but they've gone away overnight. 20th was the day I thought she might come but I now don't feel like she will (unless she's going to pop out!!). I'm going to try a walk this afternoon as the poor dog is getting bored and it would do DS good too.


----------



## GraceER

Well I never thought I'd get to 41 weeks but here I am! Midwife has just been, baby and I are both fine, second sweep was the same as the first - 2cm (could stretch me up to 3cm), fully effaced, super low head. They'll be back again Friday to repeat if I still haven't gone into labour. They did say we would need to at least discuss induction plans next time incase I haven't given birth by the 26th as the policy here is to offer one at 42 weeks. I'm very reluctant as I want my home birth but also because I have a super active happy baby and my pregnancy is low risk, I don't see the rush. I asked if they would be open to breaking my waters at home before committing to going in for the drip since my cervix is already ripe and dilating and they seemed to think that was a reasonable plan but I'd have to discuss it with the supervisor of midwives if it comes to that. They really can't see me going another week though, all the signs suggest I could go at any minute now and just need to sit tight. They also think I could be in for a quick labour so fingers crossed! Feeling optimistic.


----------



## Jezika

Grace - obviously everyone is different, but in my case the midwife thought breaking my waters was enough to get my labour going and I probably didn't need the induction. In fact she said it's never happened before that the oxytocin, which was already a low dose, was turned off so soon after being started and then never resumed. So I hoped it can be a similar experience for you!

Rose, I think, was the one who asked about clicks? I definitely heard clicks in my belly, and it was definitely baby!

I've now forgotten everything else I was going to say and have to try to sleep now, but good luck to all awaiting mothers! It'll be worth the wait, I promise, and I can't wait for updates.


----------



## Jessicahide

Out of my 5 inductions the 2nd i didn't need the drip, only had my waters broken. They only need you to dilate before the waters being broken so they can reach them xxx


----------



## Loopy Laura

Grace and rose - I really hope things move quickly for you. 

I just had my second sweep. I'm 2cm dilated, effaced and engaged but I'm not keeping my hopes up this time as I'm sick of getting my hopes up every time I get contractions!


----------



## rose.

Hope it works for you Laura :D

Yes Jezika it was me - ive done some googling and I'm convinced it was baby's joints. Apparently it's quite common. She was moving wildly at the time so who knows what she was up to. It definitely wasn't my joints as I was just sat on the floor at the time. 

Today I managed to go for a walk and then walk (waddle) around ikea as we have decided to finally order our bedroom wardrobes. I've ordered them for 31st so I hope she won't be that late (with the amount of pressure I've been getting I would be seriously surprised if she is). All the way around the shop I could feel major pressure and the odd contraction, I was starting to think my waters might break in the middle of the shop! Since we have got home and I have relaxed they have calmed down and the pressure has reduced, but it's definitely the most intense feelings I've had so far so I'm hoping it has helped to get things ready down there!

The midwife hasn't got back to me about my next appointment which will be a home visit, so I must remember to call tomorrow


----------



## Jezika

Rose, I read the same about the clicking joints and I knew it was definitely coming from baby and not me. All normal, in any case, and she came out fine. 

Oh! My midwife said a while back that if I want to induce labour, go to IKEA! Apparently several of their clients have spontaneously gone into labour after an IKEA visit, so FX for you!


----------



## rose.

Haha!! IKEA didn't work - baby is very calm and things are uneventful today. However I have called the hospital as I haven't felt her move much today. They have said to eat and drink and lie down, and wait an hour or two and see how she moves then. then I suppose they'll ask me to come in and be checked if there's still nothing. I am sure she's fine but the fact she is overdue is making me anxious about the lack of movement.

My induction has been booked for 29th, so hopefully she will be here in 2016 even if she doesn't come of her own accord :)


----------



## Loopy Laura

Rose - I hope the lying down worked and baby is moving ok now?


----------



## rose.

Thanks, I ended up going to get checked - all was fine and baby moved loads while I was there, typical!!


----------



## Loopy Laura

That's good - the same happened to me when I went for the same reason a few weeks back. Still better to be safe though and glad all ok! They would rather you get checked than worry.


----------



## chrissytina

Hi everyone. Congrats on your babies !! I keep seeing mention of a Facebook group. How can I join that ? It will be nice to talk to other moms about our babies !


----------



## GraceER

chrissytina said:


> Hi everyone. Congrats on your babies !! I keep seeing mention of a Facebook group. How can I join that ? It will be nice to talk to other moms about our babies !

If you message counting with your details she'll add you!


----------



## rose.

Hi ladies! Baby Alice arrived yesterday just before 1pm, 9lb 3oz. It all happened very quickly, I woke up with mild contractions in the morning, went to the hospital at 10 and she was out within 3 hours! I was only in the pool an hour and a half. Will update and catch up properly when we get home :)


----------



## GraceER

Congratulations rose!!


----------



## tommyg

Congratulations Rose. 

My head is minced, they are going to try and induce me tonight. I am nervous of a cascade of interventions. But at the same time would like to be home for Christmas morning. 
My best case senario is it all goes to plan, dilate quickly and baby born without hassle within 12 hours, few hours in hospital and home late tomorrow Christmas Eve.
Other options seem to be let them try once with the gel if it fails to come home and try again in a couple of days, either Christmas night or boxing night. That seems most logical, other wise I need to be sure they don't put things putting the baby into distress then landing with a c-section.


----------



## counting

Anyone who would like to join the Facebook group:

Just message me with your Facebook details ( name on Facebook and some other detail to identify you like what your profile picture is so I can tell you apart from others with the same name!) 

It'd be lovely for a few more ladies to join up!


----------



## counting

tommyg said:


> Congratulations Rose.
> 
> My head is minced, they are going to try and induce me tonight. I am nervous of a cascade of interventions. But at the same time would like to be home for Christmas morning.
> My best case senario is it all goes to plan, dilate quickly and baby born without hassle within 12 hours, few hours in hospital and home late tomorrow Christmas Eve.
> Other options seem to be let them try once with the gel if it fails to come home and try again in a couple of days, either Christmas night or boxing night. That seems most logical, other wise I need to be sure they don't put things putting the baby into distress then landing with a c-section.

I've had 3 successful inductions that ended in vaginal births :). One was even completely drug free. None of my babies have gone into distress either. I know there are a lot of horror stories but most inductions end with successful deliveries. 
I hope baby agrees to come on their own, or at least you have a good, easy induction.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Congratulations rose! 

My Lucy Grace was born yesterday on Christmas Eve at 39+4 by emergency c section. I was going for a vbac and was in labour for 33 hours with only progress up to 4cm. After 29 hours I asked for a c section as I knew that the longer labour went on the higher risk of a uterine rupture. Due to another emergency I didn't get my c section until 4 hours later and they confirmed that the uterus was minutes away from rupturing (they could see baby's face through the scar). We are both very lucky to have made it. They've told me if I were to have a third child (which I'm not!) they wouldn't let me have a single contraction. 

Anyway she's born and she's perfect and weighed in at 6ib 13oz. She took to breastfeeding straight away although seems to sleep all day and be up all night aargh!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Merry Christmas everyone by the way! I keep forgetting what day it is as we are still in hospital!


----------



## tommyg

Baby boy was born after 2 pessary tablets. He was out in one push after lots of back ache.


----------



## Loopy Laura

tommyg said:


> Baby boy was born after 2 pessary tablets. He was out in one push after lots of back ache.

Congratulations! That sounds quick! Was he a Christmas Day baby?


----------



## tommyg

Loopy Laura said:


> tommyg said:
> 
> 
> Baby boy was born after 2 pessary tablets. He was out in one push after lots of back ache.
> 
> Congratulations! That sounds quick! Was he a Christmas Day baby?Click to expand...

He was Christmas Eve. I lost a lot of blood hence delay in posting but we are both doing well.


----------



## rose.

Congratulations ladies! Laura that sounds scary I'm so pleased things were OK in the end. Is she sleeping better now? We had a couple of bad nights with DD but since my
Milk has come in, she's happy to go in the crib and sleeping from about 11.30pm until around 9am with 2-3 hourly feeds in between :)

TommyG glad you're both doing well - were you home for Christmas?

Looking forward to hearing more news on the remaining babies!!


----------



## Jezika

Congrats on the new babies!

Just an update for anyone not part of the FB group:

Unfortunately, my positive birth story was balanced out a week later after I was rushed to hospital in the early hours of last Thursday morning with sudden delayed postpartum haemorrhage due to retained placenta. In the emergency department, doctors tried to remove some tissue from my uterus manually, which was probably 20 times more painful than my unmedicated contractions at 8cm dilation and had me in more pain and distress than I have ever experienced. They had to stop and do it again under sedation (ketamine - a crazy trip). I ended up needing a D&C anyway, as well as iron via IV and a blood transfusion since I had lost so much blood that my haemoglobin levels had dropped very low. Needless to say this was pretty traumatic, especially in the midst of looking after a newborn who needed breastfeeding every 2-3 hours (they transferred me to labour and delivery where DH and Tilly could stay with me and I could breastfeed, but DH did have to scramble to find formula in the early hours of the morning while I was in emerg). I came home on Saturday morning and now been so paranoid about something else going wrong or the PPH returning that I've been having some PPD, especially in the evenings. 

On the plus side, Tilly is a really good feeder and sleeper. Two nights ago I got a total of 10 hours' sleep across three separate awakenings (that was unprecedented), and last night I got 6.5 hours' sleep. I'm hoping the latter is what I can reasonably expect for most nights. It's because she sleeps extremely well with our cosleeping arrangement, which initially stressed me out in light of SIDS risk, but the midwife showed us safe ways to cosleep (while not officially endorsing it, even though she coslept with all her kids). Unfortunately Tilly wakes up regularly and cries when she's in our in-bed bassinet thing, even though she's right next to us, so cosleeping makes sure we all get decent sleep... plus she LOVES the physical contact. She spends a lot of time being alert and awake, so I don't think it's lethargy or anything like that.


----------



## rose.

Jezika so sorry to hear about your ordeal that must have been terrifying!! You must be exhausted. I hope you are now able to recover quickly :hugs:


----------



## GraceER

I updated Facebook but not here, oops! My gorgeous little bundle arrived Christmas Eve, full birth story to follow!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0411.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## rose.

Aww she's adorable Grace, congratulations! :) cute Xmas pudding outfit!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Rose - thank you. She won't go in the Moses basket at all but last night I discovered all she wanted was to snuggle next to me so we did get a better night once we gave up with the basket. I co slept with my first but only from 4-8 months so it's making me a bit nervous doing it with a baby so young but I am doing everything within the guidelines and I just need a good nights sleep! I will keep trying the basket but have kind of accepted she may be in bed with us for a while. That's amazing that the sleep is going so well for you - it gives me hope! 

Jezika, I hope you're doing ok after your traumatic experience and I understand about the co sleeping! It is very nice to snuggle up next to each other even if it's not what was planned! 

Tommyg and grace - glad all is going well!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congratulations all zxxx


----------



## Bubbles1088

Congrats all on your babies! Jezika I'm sorry to hear about the bleed...I'm glad you're ok now though, sounds scary!

We are doing great over here. Can't believe Aria will already be a month old tomorrow. Feels like I just had her yesterday! Time certainly flies.


----------



## counting

Loopy Laura said:


> Rose - thank you. She won't go in the Moses basket at all but last night I discovered all she wanted was to snuggle next to me so we did get a better night once we gave up with the basket. I co slept with my first but only from 4-8 months so it's making me a bit nervous doing it with a baby so young but I am doing everything within the guidelines and I just need a good nights sleep! I will keep trying the basket but have kind of accepted she may be in bed with us for a while. That's amazing that the sleep is going so well for you - it gives me hope!
> 
> Jezika, I hope you're doing ok after your traumatic experience and I understand about the co sleeping! It is very nice to snuggle up next to each other even if it's not what was planned!
> 
> Tommyg and grace - glad all is going well!

Coslept from birth with all 3 of mine. If you are are safe it's a lovely way to get more sleep!


----------



## GraceER

I finally got around to writing my birth story! 

Just after 9pm on Friday 23rd December I felt my first full contraction of established labour while sat on the sofa after 2.5 weeks of latent phase labour. I was 41+3. It was so intense and so sudden I was genuinely confused about what it could be, the hot sensation shot through my back and across my stomach so quickly. It felt nothing like the previous contractions. The sensation passed but returned within a couple of minutes, strong enough that I couldn't sit still through it and had to find a way to move. I knealt on the floor to hug my ball and sway as I breathed through the contractions but they were coming thick and fast, every 2.5 minutes!! I had truly gone from 0-60. I tried to have a few bites of the pasta Oliver had made between contractions, believe it or not I was still feeling hungry, but was unable to finish it as I just couldn't stay still long enough. I remembered Suzy's advice that the toilet can be a great place to labour so after a while I crawled towards the bathroom. I put on my hypothesis affirmations MP3 and began to sway through my surges sat on the loo. Around 9:45pm I was finally convinced enough that this was labour to call the midwives back and also to ask Oliver to get the pool ready. The sensations were really strong now and I couldn't wait to relax in the warm water. I continued to sway and rock through the sensations with Suzy's affirmations playing, vocalising long "aaahhh" sounds on the out breath as a distraction and focus point. 

Around 10:45pm the same midwife from earlier arrived and our first little hiccup occurred. The contractions were now so intense I was struggling to stay focused on my breathing and could feel myself tensing up, so I asked for some gas and air. The midwife insisted that she needed to examine me vaginally first. This confused me as I had stated clearly in my birth plan that I did not want routine vaginal examinations once I was in labour and this plan had been forwarded to all midwives by e-mail. Unfortunately she had not seen it. I was in no doubt this was established labour now and didn't want to be disturbed or under pressure to progress at a certain rate, nor did 
I want to be told when to push. This is where our hypnobirthing training really kicked in, as at this point Oliver calmly and politely directed the midwife towards our birth plan, advocated for my wishes and suggested that if the issue was whether or not to call the second midwife that perhaps we should just call her anyway. Thankfully the second midwife had seen our birth preferences and was more than happy to join us without a progress report. After this conversation there was a real shift in the midwife's demeanour as she stepped back and let me take the lead. I was finally given the gas and air which was a blessed relief, it helped me to reissue enough to regain mental focus and control again. Soon after that the pool was ready and I remember the huge smile on my face as I slid into the warm water, feeling all of my muscles immediately let go. "This is bliss" I said before the next contraction came. 

Once in the pool I lost all track of time. I breathed through each contraction with the entonox, moving my body any way that felt right. The lights were dim and my calm birth music played, Oliver and the midwives whispered to each other and only spoke to me when I spoke first or to do my observations. The contractions got closer and closer together until it felt like there were no pauses and in my head I remember thinking ah, I must be nearing transition now. One thing I had been concerned about prior to the birth was a patch of endometriosis scar tissue I have near my rectum which often causes an intense stabbing sensation in my pelvis a couple of minutes before a poo, but of course nobody could tell me how this would affect the birth. I wasn't surprised when I started to feel a more intense version of that sensation as my baby started to descend. This was challenging as it meant along with surges there was a constant pain which had nothing to do with the birth, so I coped by using wave breathing with the gas and air even between contractions. The midwives were concerned about this until I managed to say "Endo pain" which prompted Oliver to explain for me. They suggested shifting positions as I had been labouring with my back against the side of the pool and my legs stretched out. I shifted onto my knees but quickly returned to how I was before, it was easier to relax. I was amazed by how easily I could move around in the pool, manoeuvring was a breeze! Once the midwives understood I was in constant pain they relaxed about me using the gas and air constantly sand just made sure I kept the mouthpiece out of the water.

Sometime around 1:30am I began to feel my body bearing down towards the end of a contraction, but only a little. I let the sensations lead and pushed as much or little as felt right, usually in a crescendo towards the end of each contraction. This urge slowly intensified until I could feel pressure and something start to emerge down below. I reached down, excited to think it might be my baby's head but it was actually the bag of membranes! They were still in tact and bulging ahead of my baby as she moved down. They didn't break until minutes before the birth. As our baby started to crown I distinctly remember one of the midwives saying to me "she's coming Grace, just go with your body and don't be scared" to which I replied "I'm not!". I meant it 100%. Through the physical intensity of the final pushes I felt only anticipation and excitement, stroking my baby's head as she slowly emerged. Once her head was born there was absolute silence in the room during what felt like the longest pause in surges for hours. During these moments I could feel her full head with my hand while she was still kicking on the inside - it was such a strange combination! When that final contraction came and her shoulders slid out one at a time the relief was overwhelming. At 03:30 on 24th December 2016 our beautiful daughter Phoebe Clarice was born. I reached down into the water and lifted my baby straight onto my chest, nobody else touched her. I sat up straighter to keep her head out of the water and held her close as she let out a few cries, stroking her head and body. Oliver came up behind me to see her more closely and we enjoyed some lovely peaceful moments together, undisturbed exactly as we had asked.

We relaxed for a few minutes as we waited for the cord to stop pulsing. Once it had, Oliver decided he would prefer not to cut it and so I cut it myself. I finally felt ready to get out of the pool so I was helped out by the midwives and moved to the living room where we snuggled on the sofa to wait for the placenta to come. I was aware that I should tried to feed her but she wasn't rooting or showing interest so I decided to wait for her to take the lead. I really wasn't expecting to feel such intense surges again in order to birth the placenta, I think I imagined it would just slide out! Out of the pool these surges were intense and unpleasant, so I asked to use the gas and air again for some relief. Almost 50 minutes after the birth it still hadn't come so the midwife suggested a trip to the toilet incase a full bladder was in the way. Oliver took our baby for some skin to skin of his own while I went. I had barely got my cheeks on the seat before the whole placenta came out in one huge gush. I for some reason found this hilarious, possibly something to do with the gas and air! 

With the birth finally complete we had some more time on the sofa while I gave my baby her first breastfeed and the midwives examined me for trauma. I had sustained a few minor grazes and one very tiny second degree tear which I was reassured would heal well without stitches. By 6:30am the midwives had gone and we were tucked up in bed, looking forward to a perfect first Christmas together.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0395.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## tommyg

Grace your birth sounds so calm. Very like my first.

Rose I think it was you who asked if I made it home for Christmas unfortunately I didn't - Christmas feels like a non-event. 

My birth story, pessary at 10pm, bit of back ache during the night, no dilation in the morning. 8am second pessary by about 10.00 the pain in my back was horrendous. MW gave me paracetamol and pointed me in the direction of the bath. Bath was blissful but still lots of backache. MW eventually shouted me out the bath.
When I got out the pains changed to me needing to poo a few times, then pee, then plug, then baby in one push. The MWs heard me as baby was about to be delivered about 4 of them all dived in to help. All a bit crazy but baby was ok.
They then transferred us to delivery suites, by the time I got there it was becoming apparent I was losing lots of blood, 3lts approx. Ended up with a transfusion the next day. And home a couple of days later.


----------



## rose.

Grace your birth sounds lovely and relaxed - I am so glad your body took charge and knew what to do.

Tommy I'm sorry you didn't make it home for Christmas. Sounds like baby came out very quickly! I hope you're still recovering well?

And my birth story:

After a few days of really uncomfortable pressure and shooting pains down below, I woke up on the morning of 22nd having contractions. They were different to the BH I had been having before, and were a little painful. I was hopeful that this was it and that things wouldn't tail off like they did with my first labour. I laid in bed for a while in and out of sleep until DH went to work. I told him I was having a few contractions, but that he should still go to work as he only had a couple of hours to do, and my first labour had taken so long I didn't want him to be waiting around bored all day, driving me mad!

DS came in to my room about an hour later and I explained that I was having some pains in my tummy and that the baby might be coming, so I would text His Grandma and ask her to come over. At this point they were still mild so I told her not to rush. We got up and I got showered and managed some breakfast. By then they were starting to get a bit more painful and my mum arrived at about 9am. She kept DS busy while I tidied up and then sat on the sofa, breathing through each contraction. I timed them and they were about 30 seconds long but were coming roughly every 5-10 minutes. After a while they began to get much worse and I text DH asking how
Long he would be. Luckily he was finishing up so he got home at about 10am. We left straight away to go to the hospital.

When I got to the birth centre the midwife examined me and I was 3cm. However as the contractions were coming quickly and were quite painful she said that she would keep me in, as she didn't think it would be long before I was in established labour. She asked about my birth preferences and I said that I was hoping to use the pool. Luckily it was free, so she went to start filling it as it would take about half an hour. As I waited, the contractions got more and more painful and I moved around the room, rubbing the bottom of my stomach with each one as that seemed to help. Once the pool was filled, I got in to it and the warm water was such a relief. For a short while it helped to soothe the pain but the contractions were getting stronger very quickly. The mood lighting in the room and my music CD really helped to bring a sense of calm. After about 20 minutes I tried some gas and air. I hated it with my first birth but the midwife said that it takes a while for some women to get used to it, so I decided to keep going with it, and did find that it helped.

After about an hour in the pool, the contractions were getting stronger and very painful, and closer together. I was struggling to cope with the pain with just gas and became desperate for the pain to stop. I begged the midwife for an epidural. The pain was unbearable and the pressure was scary. The midwife said that she didn't think there would be time, and I started getting really scared and begging DH to help me! She examined me and found that I was about 7cm. At this I really started to panic as I remembered hearing that usually a woman dilates at 1cm an hour and I didn't think I could manage another contraction let alone 3 hours!! The midwife said that she didn't think it would be long at all, because I was dilating much quicker than usual. With the next contraction I felt even more desperate and writhed around in the pool, putting most of my head under water! She was saying 'go with your body' and at first I didn't really know what my body wanted but after a couple more contractions I felt myself begin to push. The pressure was getting more and more intense and I found it terrifying and almost unbearable. I remember shouting 'help me! I can't do it! Help me! I'm scared!' I was squeezing DH's hand so tight and writhing around and just wishing it could be over. 

After a couple more contractions my waters broke - it was a weird sensation in the water! After that I felt the baby begin to move down and I was pushing hard. The midwife called a second midwife in as it was almost time, and with a couple more contractions baby's head began to crown. The stinging and the pressure was even worse and I was screaming! With the next contraction the rest of her head was born, and with the next her body. I felt her shoot out of me and instantly felt relief. The midwife pulled her up on to my chest and wrapped her in a towel in the water. After that I felt some more pain - it was worse than I expected and I was again scared about the next stage of labour. The midwife began to drain the pool and gave me the injection, within a couple of minutes of quite intense pain the placenta plopped out and I felt instant relief. After that I got out of the pool with my baby girl and laid back on the bed, shivering. I felt very sick and strange for a while much like after my first birth, so DH held Alice for a bit. Once I felt better, I took her and managed to get her to latch on straight away. although I still felt ill, I was so proud that I had managed to birth her with just gas & air, and was so glad I had only laboured for half a day - it was only intense for about 2-3 hours, with her arriving just before 1pm. :cloud9:

We spent a lovely few hours in the birth centre (except for when I was being stitched up!!) and my parents brought DS to meet his sister. After that I had some dinner and was moved to the ward for the night for monitoring. I realised I had a sore head from leaning it on the back of the pool for so long, and a sore mouth from biting so hard on the gas mouthpiece! I spent most of the night nursing Alice, and she wouldn't settle in the cot so I let her sleep on me. In the morning DH came back and Alice had some observations until lunchtime, after which we were allowed to go home :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Looks like I am not a december mum after all!


----------



## counting

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Looks like I am not a december mum after all!

Turns out I was a November mom. I think we'll still keep you! I hope baby comes soon!!


----------



## rose.

Any signs of labour yet midnight fairy?


----------



## rose.

How is everyone doing? Have any more babies arrived? Can't be many left now :D

Hope all those who have had their babies are recovering well and enjoying life with a newborn :)


----------



## GraceER

Phoebe is doing pretty well over all. She's 12 days old today and we've managed to exclusively breastfeed so far which is great. Unfortunately she doesn't sleep as well as she eats and kept us up until 6:30 this morning!!


----------



## Jezika

Congrats to all who've had their babies! I love reading birth stories.

Grace, the sleep thing sounds rough, though obviously fairly normal. I get grumpy enough with Tilly giving us (me) 2-3 hours of sleep between feedings and changings and taking 45-60 minutes to get her to sleep each evening, yet I know I have it pretty good! I'm hoping it's just because I'm still really tired as I'm building the haemoglobin back up. Before the haemorrhage thing I was dealing with staying up quite well.

How's everyone doing breastfeeding? It's going well for us, except my left breast produces soooo much milk and it lets down so fast that she often chokes on it.


----------



## rose.

Oh wow Grace I bet you're exhausted!! Hopefully her sleep will settle down soon. We had a bad night last night as Alice is really congested/snotty so was making so much noise I couldn't sleep. Also she woke up every 2 hours instead of 3 which made a lot of difference! Then DH woke up and started tossing and turning at about 4am so I woke up again. Feeling a bit like a zombie today - hoping to catch up on some sleep this morning while DS is at nursery. 

Jezika breastfeeding is going well for us but my left boob is really sore and last night I felt a bit fluey - cold and shaky even though I was hot - so I think I might have a blocked duct. I can't feel it yet but have been massaging it in the shower to try to free any trapped milk. I had it last time with DS and felt terrible until I managed to clear it. As Alice drinks so much they get very full quickly and I end up quite engorged which also leads to it coming out super fast when she does feed, and sometimes she chokes a bit or lets go and it goes everywhere!! I am looking forward to my supply settling down so I don't have so much engorgement.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Mines here. 00:04 today xx


----------



## Sapphire86

Congrats midnight fairy! Can't wait to hear the details once you've had some time to adjust at home. 

We're formula feeding here. One of the twins is really tounge tied (as is my older dd) and breastfeeding was not going to work for us and for my sanity I needed to do the same method for both babies. (side note: my tongue tied babies even suck at bottle feeding! It took six weeks before my tongue tied twin could eat an ounce without wearing herself out and falling asleep!) 

I gave up pumping a few weeks ago because I was getting no sleep. Even with the formula, I only get about 1 to 1.5 hrs of sleep between feedings. The sleep deprivation was horrendous two weeks ago and I had an infection around my incision so I had a rough Christmas as I felt miserable. I looked so bad at my last ob appt that the first thing my Dr asked me this week was about sleep! 

I'm nearly 8 weeks postpartum and feel that I've finally turned a corner. The antibiotics kicked the infection and the babies are falling asleep more consistently after feedings at night so I actually get about an hour to sleep between feedings. Until recently, I only slept from 9pm to 1am while DH took over and then got up for the day at 1am.

Also, I got a Mirena inserted on Tuesday. So far so good! I'm optimistic about it and hope I like it. I've always tolerated bc pills well so I'm not expecting any major reactions to the hormones but you never know.


----------



## rose.

Sapphire well done for managing to breastfeed/pump for as long as you did - I don't think I'd be able to do any bf/pumping for twins, you must be so exhausted! I'm glad they're starting to sleep better, I have so much admiration for you managing to keep up with twins and an older one too!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Sapphire - you're doing amazingly well! I'm not sure I would have been able to even try and breastfeed twins! 

Breastfeeding is going well for us but I also have problems with a forceful letdown. Lucy tends to pull off when I letdown but hopefully this will sort itself out. She's gaining weight well though and got to her birth weight within a week. 

Sleep is not going well - Lucy was feeding every 30 mins to an hour last night yet she's been sleeping most of the days. I'm so tired as I need to be up for my 2 year old in the day. I'm really hoping we can get less sleep in day and more at night soon as it's slowly killing me! 

I'm getting a bit fed up of still being in pain from the c section too. It just makes it so hard to keep getting up at night but I know it's normal and I just need to be patient!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Mines here. 00:04 today xx

Congratulations!


----------



## Sapphire86

Laura, I feel your pain about the c-section discomfort. I started feeling better 5 weeks out after my first. It took until 7 weeks this time because of the late infection. This week I'm carrying carseats and loading/unloading strollers without pain or worrying I'm hurting my ability muscles. You'll get there! A week ago I was still in tears about hurting at night and now I feel much better physically. 

I believe the sleep deprivation makes the pain worse and healing slower. I found it frustrating there was nothing I could do to get more sleep. Hang in there mama. It will be better soon.


----------



## counting

Oh dear sapphire...can't they clip her? My middle guy was lip and tongue tied and we had him clipped. Helped so much with everything. It's good for future oral health as well. It's a quick procedure. Less than 15 seconds for the actual clip though it does. Make baby fussy.

Breastfeeding is going really well here, but Fox has a great latch and I've been lucky enough to have the experience of nursing two before him so it's fairly smooth sailing.


----------



## counting

As always if someone would like to join the FB group message me with your particulars


----------



## Sapphire86

I pushed about clipping it but the pediatrician in the hospital nursery, the neonatologist in the nicu, and our normal pediatrician don't like clipping tongue ties. They said they wait until school age to see if it impairs speech. DH is tough tied with no issues so our girls will probably just live with it. Apparently it's not popular in this ares to address it early. 

I hope the new year is treating everyone well with their new babies! Mine are 8 weeks tomorrow and I can't believe it. Time is flying &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Jezika

Congrats, Midnight! Looking forward to hearing the birth story.

Sapphire - I'm in awe of who you're handling everything! You have it waaay harder than I do and sometimes I feel like I'm such a suckie mother for getting stressed out when things aren't even bad. And kudos for attempting breast-feeding twins at all. I always wondered how on earth it's possible to do that and get ANY real sleep.

I'm glad to hear it's not just me who's occasionally having a tough time with sleep. I need to remind myself it's normal and will get better. 

I've still not been out the house yet with Tilly, other than a paediatrician and midwife appt. Im kind of scared?


----------



## Loopy Laura

Jezika - you're not suckie - sleep deprivation is so hard and having a baby is a massive adjustment, especially when it's your first! You're doing really well! It is scary the first time you go out but you'll find that once you've done certain things once that it's not scary anymore. I remember being terrified of taking a bus the first time but it was fine. Even if baby screams, people have been there and will understand. I'd encourage you to give it a try as babies will often sleep better when out and it gives you a sense of normality back. But it's totally normal to be scared!


----------



## Sapphire86

Jezika, you're doing great. Don't feel bad. 

Until this week I had a legit panic attack each time I thought I needed to drive into town. Like full on crying and heart palpitations. I had my mom drive me last week for my Dr appointment even though it meant 3 hrs in the car for her round trip. I still get heart palpitations, sweaty palms and panicky when I'm out in public. My usually well controlled anxiety is horrible when sleep deprivation is involved. 

Don't feel bad staying in and get out when you're close to ready (with another set of hands is best the first time or two.) I think you'll feel more confident and less scared the more you do it. Leaving the house with babies is scary! I thought I'd be prepared doing it for the second time but the logistics of getting out with newborn twins after a c-section with a preschooler are stressful! When you feel overwhelmed with being out with Tilly just remember I'm on the Texas coast looking like a traveling circus with my kiddos and behemoth stroller :D


----------



## rose.

Jezika you're doing great! I was exactly the same with DS. I always wanted my mum with me if I was going out, as I was worried about managing on my own! It took a good few weeks before I felt confident even going out for a walk, let alone anywhere else. I certainly worried about feeding him out and about for a good couple of months. Once you've done it several times you'll feel more confident about it and it won't seem so scary :)


----------



## Bubbles1088

Jez, sleep deprivation is killer, and going from 0 to 1 kids is a very rough transition. I promise you aren't sucky! Just keep doing your best. You've got this mama. This goes to all FTMs on here as well...you will get through the newborn phase I promise. It goes by quickly, though it doesn't always seem like it. :hugs: 

BTW if any you are feeling like you may be developing post partum depression, and I'm not saying any of you are but just some words of advice from a mama who has been there...don't hesitate to get help, even if it means a short hospitalization. You don't wanna mess with PPD. If anyone has any questions about it, signs and symptoms, etc please don't hesitate to ask me AND your doctor about it. I'd be happy to help.


----------



## rose.

Hi ladies how are you all doing?

Can't believe my baby is almost 4 weeks old, and will be going in to 0-3 clothes in the next couple of days. She's so much bigger than DS was at that age. She's getting more and more alert every day, her neck is so strong. She's also started being fussy/cluster feeding in the evenings, and slept through once the other night although it was a fluke I think, as since then she's been waking more than before!! The tiredness is starting to catch up with me.

We have finally started to make more progress with our extension and hopefully the muddy trenches will be filled by the end of the week. I am soo excited to get rid of the mud bath which is currently outside the back door.


----------



## Loopy Laura

Rose - that's great news about the extension! We finished our loft extension a week before Lucy we born so I totally understand you want to get the mess away! 

That's amazing she slept through for you! We have resorted to co sleeping as Lucy won't stay in her Moses basket longer than about 15 minutes! I'm not sure to be honest how often she feeds as I'm dozy but I'd say every hour or two! She is 4 weeks now. The problem is she poos with every feed so I have to change her about 2-3 times per night which wakes her and is annoying! Looking forward to her pooing less often! Glad all is going well!


----------



## rose.

Ah bet it's lovely to have the extra space :)

DS used to poo with every feed too! Luckily Alice hasn't started that yet. I definitely think it's a good thing that Lucy is in with you, as she's feeding so often - you'd get so little sleep otherwise. She only slept through once and has been waking again since, but it was a nice surprise - minus the sore boobs from being jam packed with milk!!


----------



## tommyg

Hi 
I'm in the same boat just over 4 weeks and just about out of up to 1 month clothes. Sad to see them stacked up for the charity shop.

I'm also looking forward to less poos. He has nappy rash and I am struggling to get rid of it. The constant poos don't help. Last week I changed him, brought him downstairs, stripped him for HV and small poo was in there. 

On a happy note, I'm back in my normal clothes. And managed to give a bundle of mat clothes away.


----------



## rose.

How are you all?

Alice is now 6 weeks old and smiling lots! She's still doing well at night most of the time, although last night was our worst for a while as she was up every 2-3 hours. Sometimes she does from 10.30ish until 5am which is amazing. She had her 6 week check on Thursday and all was fine, hoping to get her weighed on Friday and find out how she's doing - I haven't had a chance to get down to the weigh ins with her yet. Her clothes are getting tighter and she is nice and chunky so I am not worried :) it would just be good to see what she weighs now - I am guessing around 11lbs. 

Our extension is starting to come out of the ground now which is exciting. Although the whole garden is now a mud bath not just the extension area, and will be for a long time, so it's not getting any easier yet. I just can't wait to have the extra space for the kids!


----------



## Loopy Laura

Rose - that's an amazing stretch of sleep! Unfortunately Lucy (also 6 weeks) is a terrible sleeper. She's never done over 2.5 hours and that's only once a night. Otherwise it's pretty much every 1-1.5 hours! We co sleep as I just can't handle the wake ups when I have a toddler to get up for. 

Otherwise things are good. She's feeding well but getting her to sleep in the day is hard work as well. 

Glad the extension is going well!


----------



## Jezika

Yes that's an amazing stretch of sleep! Tilly is 3-4 hour stretches on average, occasionally 5 but never more!


----------



## tommyg

Rose I agree that is an amazing stretch of sleep. 

Laura I feel your pain. Lack of sleep is so hard.

I'm doing well with sleep, he's having a feed / change around 12.00, up once 3/4 ish, and sleeping to 7.00. I'm really pleased with that and hoping that it keeps that way.


----------

